# Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)



## flara

Hola, estoy diseñando unos bafles, quiero que la caja tenga 600W RMS a 4 Ohm de carga, y me gustaria que me echaran una mano, no se los altavoces que tengo que ponerle, se que son dos woofer de 15" de 8 Ohm en paralelo y un Difusor de altas frecuencias de 1.75" de gran potencia, pero que potencia le pongo a los dos woofer? y al tweeter para que el sonido este compensado en entre agudos medios y graves? ¿De que potencia?

Gracias


----------



## gaston sj

Hola, si fuese por mi le pondría un tweeter bala de 200w y una bocina de medios de 60 o 70W, ojo no hay una tabla exacta de especificaciones de la compensación de sonido, solo se hace a oido y depende mucho para que se va a usar la caja y  dónde se va a usar, saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Hola, por mi experiencia armando bafles, ya que quieres tanta potencia puedes usar 2 woofer de 15 pulgadas y tal vez un par de tweeters de bala como el que menciona gaston sj, si no quieres invertir tanto dinero puedes igual pones un woofer de 15 pulgadas, una bocina de medios minimo de 6.5 pulgadas y un solo tweeter. También es recomendable que le pongas un crossover a esos bafles para que el sonido sea bueno. Otra opción sería no usar 15 pulgadas sino de 12 pero buenos los woofers, y separar el wooder de lo demas con un panel para que no interfiera en la bocina de medios.
Saludos


----------



## Andres Cuenca

Comparto con ustedes una muy buena recopilación de diseños y planos para la construcción de bafles o cajas acústicas para altavoces (parlantes) de 12, 15, y 18 pulgadas, en varias configuraciones.

Reflex
Subwoofer
Monitores
Hi-Fi
Hi-END
Line Array

Lectura recomendada: Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes

¡Una recopilación que no puede faltar en nuestra biblioteca digital!

Espero que les sea de utilidad.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Muy interesantes los diseños, pero creo que son muy básicos. Los line array deben tener correctores de fase, divisores activos  y varios detalles que no están muy especificados aquí. Esos altavoces que publicas sonarán como unos parlantes standar.

Un motor de compresión LINE ARRAY, normalmente dispone del sistema RIBBON,  o también difusor plano.

De todos modos, muy interesante. Saludos


----------



## Jorge Alfredo

Tengo una duda, tengo un grupo y quiero cambiar a bafles aéreos, los que tengo actualmente son de 15 pulgadas tipo miniconser, y vi los planos aquí para hacer los aéreos de 8 pulgadas, mi pregunta es: ¿me servirán los aéreos tipo line array de 8 pulgadas para mi grupo, toco en lugares amplios? pero mi duda es esa, tendrán la suficiente potencia los de 8 pulgadas. gracias.


----------



## andresssdj

Con respecto a tu pregunta, los parlantes de 8'' no los recomiendo si vas a tocar en vivo, si quieres buenos medios, arma con parlante de 12'' y un subwoofer de 18''.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Jorge alfredo, veo que estas interesado en montar cajas estilo line array. 

Si nos informamos un poco veremos una de las partes vitales de la caja, se trata del motor de compresión. Me expando en esto porque es una pieza vital y muy cara:







Este componente es un motor wl5 de beyma. Compuesto por un cp755ti de titanio. Por supuesto nos serviría cualquier altavoz de estas características que nos reproduzca los 80Wrms, con una presión de 108 db.

Si alguien quiere que busque precios de estos altavoces.

Esto no va conectado a un simple filtro pasivo de 2 vias cualquiera. El sistema line array debe ir conectado a un controlador/divisor específico, y en activo.

Los woofer de 8" deben tener la potencia adecuada, normalmente son de 250Wrms la unidad, y 16 ohm por unidad, para acoplamientos dobles en paralelo, y unas características especificas.

El precio es otra vez lo que importa.






Tenemos otra cosa bastante importante, vital, por decir.

Los subwoofers de line array son específicos también, para cumplir con los parámetros lineales.


Por ello, al empezar este proyecto hay que tenerlo claro, para no quedarnos a mitad de camino.


El sistema de compresión de medios es una buena opción, al igual que los subwoofers de bocina plegada.

Les hablo porque hace tiempo estuvimos en un proyecto y lo dejamos por las cuestiones técnicas y económicas que antes le comentaba.


----------



## Razorback

Te cuento que me regalaron un WOOFER IMPACT 1050 B52 500W (solo uno) de las siguientes especificaciones: 

Pulgadas: 10 (259mm) 
Potencia Max: 500w 
Potencia Nominal: 200w 
Impedancia: 8 ohm / 2 ohm 
Sensibilidad: 91dB (1w/1m) 
Respuesta de frecuencia: 30 - 2000Hz 
Imán de Estroncio: 50 oz. 
Bobina Doble de 2¿ (50mm) de Aluminio: 4 ohm x 2 
Cono Negro injectado con Suspensión de Goma 
Bobina de alta temperatura 

Quiero hacerle una caja (bass reflex) para el baul de mi auto (Fiat 147), lo mas pequeña posible, y además agregarle en la misma una corneta o tweeter, que me recomendas?. 
Tienen algun plano que satisfaga mis necesidades. Les agradesco mucho


----------



## gaston_pdu

Amigo, con ese subwoofer no se si podes hacer mucho. No estoy diciendo que sea malo porque no lo conozco ni he trabajado con el, pero partamos de la base de que para cualquier diseño, en especial uno pensado para reproducir graves y subgraves, necesitas conocer los parametros T/S (Thiele-Small) con un  margen de error reducido. Sin eso solo estarias jugando a adivinar en que caja sonaria mejor.. ademas, para los autos, buscando en internet podes encontrar la formula para calcular la ganancia que te da el auto (particular para cada auto) y asi poder tirarte a hacer un diseño mas lineal.

Si no tenes forma de calcularlo, ni conseguir que alguien los calcule o los mida por vos, te recomendaria irte a una caja cerrada de un volumen interesante. es la mas facil de hacer y con la que menos errores podes cometer.

Algunos consejos:

Hacela de MDF, lo mas solida y no-vibrante que se pueda. Usa tornillos autoroscantes y mucha cola.
Cubri todas las paredes interiores con una capa de 5cm o mas de lana de vidrio
Asegurate de que quede sellada, de que no se escape aire por ningún lado.

Espero haber ayudado


----------



## Juan Jose

hola razrback.
Mira si esto te sirve.

saludos. 

Juan Jose


----------



## Juan Jose

Razorback dijo:
			
		

> Te cuento que me regalaron un WOOFER IMPACT 1050 B52 500W (solo uno) de las siguientes especificaciones:
> 
> Pulgadas: 10 (259mm)
> Potencia Max: 500w
> Potencia Nominal: 200w
> Impedancia: 8 ohm / 2 ohm
> Sensibilidad: 91dB (1w/1m)
> Respuesta de frecuencia: 30 - 2000Hz
> Imán de Estroncio: 50 oz.
> Bobina Doble de 2¿ (50mm) de Aluminio: 4 ohm x 2
> Cono Negro injectado con Suspensión de Goma
> Bobina de alta temperatura
> 
> Quiero hacerle una caja (bass reflex) para el baul de mi auto (Fiat 147), lo mas pequeña posible, y además agregarle en la misma una corneta o tweeter, que me recomendas?.
> Tienen algun plano que satisfaga mis necesidades. Les agradesco mucho




Hola, perdon por meterme pero seria bueno que vieras las recomendaciones del fabricante. Ademas de tener las curvas y datos necesarios T/S te sugiere dos cajas una con venteo y otra cerrada
http://www.b52audio.com/download/impactip-1040.pdf
Espero te sirva y suerte

juan Jose


----------



## buriedundead

Tambien hay un software llamado Bass Box Pro 6 el cual sirve para la construccion de sistemas de parlantes. Aqui les dejo el link http://www.ht-audio.com/pages/BassBoxPro.html . Creo que lo tengo por ahi en mis archivos. Si desean que lo suba pasenme la voz.

César


----------



## Pablo16

En esta pagina también hay buenos esquemas:

www.speakerplans.com


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Les comparto un video sobre la fabricación de un subwofer, parece fácil no...


----------



## MANUEL ROMAN

espero haberte servido de ayuda saludos estas imagenes las saque del articulo proporcionado por LI_ ION GRACIAS AMIGO


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Hola.
Quiero hacer unas cajas selladas para un woofer de 6" 50W. La suspensión del woofer es muy liviana y el fabricante recomienda caja sellada pero no dice nada del volúmen.
¿Qué volúmen me recomiendan?


----------



## MANUEL ROMAN

si es para un solo bufer, pues por lo que veo es poco watts asi que pues si se recomienda cerrada la caja hasla de medidas de  si es solo un bufer haslo de 25cm. x 25cm x 20 si es de 2 subwoofer te recomiendo de unos 45 x 23 x 20

saludos, por cierto yo lance una pregunta espero alguien pueda ayudarme! saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Quiero hacer unas cajas selladas para un woofer de 6" 50W. La suspensión del woofer es muy liviana y el fabricante recomienda caja sellada pero no dice nada del volúmen.
> ¿Qué volúmen me recomiendan?



Hola Francisco.
Para un woofer de 6 pulgadas caja cerrada en genral unos 25 a 30 litros es mas que suficiente.

Por que no una caja sintonizada?

saludos.

Juan jose


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Por que no una caja sintonizada?
> 
> Juan jose



No lo sé, el fabricante dice que es para cajas selladas.
Estube usando un programa de simulación de cajas acústicas y dice que el woofer está en el límite entre caja sellada y ventilada. Osea, que no es que una convenga mucho más que la otra.
Entonces pensé hacerla ventilada, porque rinde un poco más, pero las dimensiones eran demasiado grandes.
No sé qué hacer.


----------



## Juan Jose

Si quieres una sugerencia sube los datos del woofer y vemos.

saludos.

Jaun Jose


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres una sugerencia sube los datos del woofer y vemos.
> 
> saludos.
> 
> Jaun Jose



Woofer Jahro LEP 6" 50W 8 ohms:

Revc (ohms).....6,4
Fo (Hz).............56,5089
Zo (ohms)........33,4668
Sd (m2)............0,0138
BL (Tm).............7,8913
no (%).............0,4388
SPLo (dB)........88,4405
Qms.................2,3597
Qes..................0,558
Qts...................0,4513
Vas (lts)...........14,0297
Cms (uM/N)......518,7918
Mms (grs)........15,2902
Mmd (grs)........14,3581


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola Francisco.
Aca te paso dos planos de dos cajas con woofer de 6 pulgadas. Tienen un tweeter tambien pero las puedes armar sin ellos sin roblemas. Habria que corregir por ahi lasintonia para tu woofer con el metodo del siguiente post.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/opiniones-sobre-respiradero-unos-parlantes-12456/

Espero te sirva.

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## Alfgu

He encontrado esta pagina de bafles hechos y comercializados, y por lo que se ve deberian sonar de maravilla algunos de ellos, http://www.audioheritage.org/html/profiles/jbl/paragon.htm
A disfrutarlo y el que tenga tiempo que se prepare uno y comente como le ha salido.


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Aqui les paso esta pagina, que creo no haber visto en el foro, la misma tiene fotos y planos de distintos bafles y me parecio interesante como aporte. 

Particularmente me gustó como trabajaron la madera, pero mejor veanlo ustedes mismos:

http://homepage3.nifty.com/spida/eng-page9.htm

Creo que querran ponerla en favoritos   

Espero sus opiniones   

Saludos!


----------



## Pablo16

Que buena pagina! Hace tiempo que pienso en construir un par de bafles barnizados y todo. Robare algunas ideas jeje.

Saludos


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Me alegra Pablo que te guste, yo nunca vi unos bafles asi.
Vean este link: 
http://homepage3.nifty.com/spida/eng-page9-0-2.htm

Es una locura    Es una genialidad, y con algo tan simple como es la madera terciada.
Noten que no utiliza un solo clavo o tornillo para ensamblar las maderas, usa cemento de contacto ¿Quedará bien solido una vez terminado? ¿Que opinan?   

Esta es otra con elementos similares, recorranla toda, es excelente!
http://www.freewebs.com/ulzog/fe208esp3.htm

Quieren mas?!?!
http://www.freewebs.com/ulzog/2004fe103econtest.htm

http://www.freewebs.com/ulzog/2006diydayjourdiy.htm


Perdón por mi emoción    Es que es fabuloso lo que veo   

Ni hablar de un Bafle Espiral WTF!
http://www.freewebs.com/ulzog/poiramsspiralhorns.htm


Aqui otras paginas más:

Foro de  parlantes y audio (en ingles) :
http://www.diyaudio.com/index.php?s
http://fullrangedriver.com/forum/viewforum.php?id=2

Subwoofer Pionner:
http://gagnefr.googlepages.com/pioneersubwoofer

Modificaciones:
http://gagnefr.googlepages.com/denonbookshelfspeakermodification

Varios para no dejar de ver:
http://www.freewebs.com/audiolussierworld/lectronique.htm
http://gagnefr.googlepages.com/proacresponse2.5
http://gagnefr.googlepages.com/
http://phi-blhorn.monsite.wanadoo.fr/index.jhtml
http://www.solen.ca/pub/cms_nf_cata...yPTEmc2VjdGlvbj0yJnNvdXNfc2VjdGlvbj0xJmZ0PW5m

Algo para mover tus parlantes:
http://www.jadis-electronics.com/


De paso invito a quien descubra nuevo material al respecto (que no este en el foro   ) para que lo agregue aqui.


Serán todos bienvenidos


----------



## PATEDEFUA

Amigos, aqui mas aporte, miren esta pagina con varios modelos, inclusive los parlantes tipo Karlson, que tambien les incluyo un link explicando como trabajan:

http://gallery.audioasylum.com/cgi/v.mpl?UserImages=33876&session=

Bafles tipo Karlson:
http://www.mimecanicapopular.com/verhaga.php?n=59

Recuerden, que pueden aportar


----------



## hazard_1998

bueno, para los enfermos del audio pongo este link:
http://www.royaldevice.com/custom.htm
despues de ver esto colgue el guardapolvo.
me dedico a otra cosa. chau


----------



## dcmdcm

Buen aporte el de los planos

Aqui dejo mi contribucion, son del AB-36 de Cerwin-Vega, un buen horn


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! necesitaria planos para una caja acustica BASS-REFLEX o algo asi. por que me compre dos parlantes y me quiero armar una caja con aglomerado..... se los agradeceria salduos y gracias.... les dejo una img. de los woofers


----------



## Juan Jose

mauricioh dijo:
			
		

> Hola! necesitaria planos para una caja acustica BASS-REFLEX o algo asi. por que me compre dos parlantes y me quiero armar una caja con aglomerado..... se los agradeceria salduos y gracias.... les dejo una img. de los woofers



Hola mauricioh.Aca te subo dos modelos de caja para woofer de 10 pulgadas.
El modelo 1 es para un woofer y una bocina de gargante cuadrada que se encargara de los medios altos y agudos osea es una caja de doscomponentes o dos vias.
El modelo 2 es para el uso de tweeter, medio y woofer de 10 pulgadas,osea, modelo de tres vias.

Espero te sirva y suerte

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## mauricioh

muy bueno! pero me facilitaria unos plano pero para dos woofers de 10.. los que me pasaste son simple.. yo lo quiero armar para un auto asi que tiene que ser doble. desde ya muchas gracias! saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

No puedo encontrar planos que tenia pero si encontre datos de un woofer marca selenium modelo 10SW8A y trae una hoja de caracteristicas donde recomienda los siguientes volumenes para cada woofer y tipo de caja.

Para caja totalmente sellada, sin tubo de sintonia recomienda los siguientes volúmenes:

Woofer de 8 pulgadas 11 litros.
Woofer de 10 pulgadas 27 litros.
Woofer de 12 pulgadas 38 litros.

Para caja con tubo de sintonia, recomienda los siguientes volúmenes:

Woofer de 8 pulgadas, volumen de 22 litros y 1 tubo de 3 pulgadas de diametro por 15 cm de largo.

Woofer de 10 pulgadas, volumen de 32 litros y 1 tubo de 3 pulgadas de diametro y 12 cm de largo.

Woofer de 12 pulgadas, volumen de 46 litros y 2 tubos de 3 pulgadas y 25 cm de largo.

Porel dideño de la caja puede ser rectangular o trapezoidal mientrsa que los volumenes internos respeten los valores anteriores.

Por ejemplo para dos woofer de 10 pulgadas, puedes construir un cajón trapezoidal  de medidas: 80 cm de largo, 30 cm de altura, 30 cm de largo base inferior y 12 cm largo base superior. En el centro le instalas una división esactamente a la mitas y sobre la cara inclinado instalas tus woofers. NO lleva respiraderos y va revestida interiormente con wata o lana de vidrio en todas sus caras menos la del frente donde va el parlante. 

Para un sintonizada  solo tienes que aumentar el volumen por ejemplo, 80 cm de largo, 35 cm de altura, 35 cm de largo base inferior y 18 cm largo base superior. Lleva un tubo de sintonia de 3 pulgadas y 12 cm de largo en cada uno de los resintos y terminacion igual a la anterior.

*cunaquier cosa que hagas va clavada y encolada y luego perfectamente sellada interiormente para evitar filtraciones y perdidas de presion interna que empeoren los graves.

*Espero te ayude y buena suerte en tu proyecto.

Aca te paso una caja de 2 woofer XPLOD de sony, 12 pulgadas y que tiene un volumen nterno de 100 litros totales y sintonizada segu recomendaciones.
Suena muy bien y esta instalada en un honda civic.

saludos y suerte.

Juan Jose-.


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! Si yo quiero una ventilada Bass-Reflex! Asi que voy a hacerla de tus medidas! me parece muy buena! Te muestro un dibujo a ver si es como vos decis! Las medidas que me pasaste estan bien? o solo me diste un ejemplo? Por que sino voy a tener que pasar de litro a cm para ves como reparto las medidas! je saludos y gracias por tu interes! cuando armo te muestro algunas fotos! perdon por el apuro pero estoy ansioso por armar! je


----------



## dan_ferno

Holas
alguien tiene un tutorial de como pintar cajas acusticas, tanto como para refuerzo ( pintura texturizada)  como para home ( lacados, barnizados, etc)

de antemano muchisimas gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca

dan_ferno dijo:
			
		

> Holas
> alguien tiene un tutorial de como pintar cajas acusticas, tanto como para refuerzo ( pintura texturizada)  como para home ( lacados, barnizados, etc)
> 
> de antemano muchisimas gracias



Es solo cuestión de buscar:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/hacer-texturizado-cajas-13967/

Saludos.


----------



## menduco

hola me regalaron unos parlantes de 10" viejitos (son 4 en total) me dijeron que son de unos 10 o 15 W, yo los quiero para tenerlos en casa y que suenen bien,alguien podria facilitarme algun plano de cualquier tipo...es para ir dandome una idea

saludos


muy buen post


----------



## Juan Jose

En la pagina anterior subi dos planos, uno con dos componentes y uno con tres. Fijate si te sirven.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/


saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## zeta_bola_1

en este post deje algo de información de bafles:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/103779/ _
saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Hola! te dejo un plano que encontra capas sea el que necesites y si no ya tenes un modelo al cual le podes modificar! saludos


----------



## MFK08

ago esta consulta aqui para no abrir otro post.
que es mejor para rebestir el interior de mis cajas? lana de vidrio o goma espuma.?


----------



## Pablo16

Yo prefiero lana de vidrio o esto que se parece (al menos que tambien sea lana de vidrio jeje)







Saludos


----------



## mauricioh

Lo que a mi no me queda claro es que se ocupa la cola de carpintero para sellar la caja! Yo no creo que un pegamento selle la caja perfectamente! creo que hay que sellar con un sellador obiamente! me podrian explicar? saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Hola.

Las cajas precisamente se sellan con Sellador, silicon, o similar. Nunca he visto que intenten hacerlo con pegamento de carpintero.

Talvez lo dices (lo digo porque se me ocurrio la primera vez que las vi) porque en algunas fotografias de cajas aparecen lineas blancas en las esquinas, pero es sellador de color blanco no pegamento.

Saludos.


----------



## Davocana

Hola amigos, aquí molestándolos nuevamente para que me apoyen con sus valiosos comentarios. mi duda es que cajas son mejore para parlantes de 18" una doble o dos simples que ventajas y desventajas tienen una de otras. en una caja doble es recomendable colocar un parlante de 15 y otro de 18? cual seria el mejor arreglo para conseguir el mejor sonido? un parlante de 18 uno de 15 y un driver? o a lo mejor dos de 15 uno de 18 y un driver o cual es la que me recomiendan?.
muchas gracias por sus aportes.
me recomiendan estos parlantes?
http://www.sonotecperu.com/b&cspeakers.html
a mi me parecen un poquito caros jejejeje
Responder Con Cita


----------



## walter

hola Davocana y disculpen todos los del foro por algún fallo en la comunicación pero es mi primera vez en un foro; me gustaría aportarte que primero es importante tener en cuenta que "uso le vas a dar" a las cajas que armes, por ejemplo una doble 18 tiene el mismo litarge que dos simples pero su peso es menor para transportar, pero mas incomodas para trasladar a mano y ubicarlas en el set. En este aspecto mejor las simples... en cuanto a la tendencia, son cajas cada vez mas chicas (Ej.: - costo operativo - costo traslado  + competividad + ganancias) yo investigaría por el lado de los line array aquí en el foro hay gente que tiene planos creo que ese se el camino ...y con respecto a lo parlantes b&c son caros, pero una de las marcas mas confiables del mercado. Muchas empresas lo emplean en sus sistemas por Ej. Nexo, Meyer , Outline y S T S en Argentina y otros ósea valen lo que responden espero haberte encaminado .. y si te da pregunta mas en concreto estoy dispuesto en lo poco que se ...pero aprendo rapido jeje..


----------



## detrakx

hola colegas un poco tarde para los comentarios pasado , pero mas vale tarde que nunca.

Esta muy bueno el hilo, varios comentarios y muchos planos. se comprende que aquellas personas que no manejan los datos técnicos tenga dificultad de armar una caja y el tipo de la misma. 

Desde mi punto de vista copiar planos de cajas no tiene gollete cada diseño tiene su compromiso. Lo unico que veo valido es armar una caja de un plano y usar los mismo tranductores filtros potencia, etc. y seguir el objetivo que pone el sistema.  O sea armar una replica lo mas fiel a la orginal. 



> MKF08 - que es mejor para rebestir el interior de mis cajas? lana de vidrio o goma espuma.?


Generalmente se usa lana de vidrio algunos usan otros materiales. La lana de vidrio por debajos de los 125hz no abosrve .. solo se utiliza para dar volumen aparente a la caja .. entre un 20% y 25%.



> mauricioh - Lo que a mi no me queda claro es que se ocupa la cola de carpintero para sellar la caja! Yo no creo que un pegamento selle la caja perfectamente! creo que hay que sellar con un sellador obiamente! me podrian explicar?


Las cajas se sellan con silicona o productos similares de esa manera se evita que la caja sople .. o pierda presion. Esto repercute directamente en el diseño de la caja.
Caja que vibra o se desinfla por perdidas de presion es un diseño mal logrado.  




			
				POLI dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos !
> necesitaria saber con alguien que lo hiciera alguna vez , si para calcular VaS ( en parametros t-s)  por el metodo del volumen , hay que calcular el volumen ocupado por el conjunto magneto , campana , cono y restarlo del volumen del recito para calculo del vas y luego aplicarlo a la formula .Slds



Yo lo hice pero no te varía mucho que digamos a menos que sea un super 18" extra grande , que sean varios parlantes o que tenga un volumen notable frente al tamaño de la caja . 

Para que te des una idea hace un tiempo arme un 12" y sumando el volumen del cono el iman no era muy grande ,asi que no le di bola .. y los listones sume unos 5 litros .. que practicamente no afectan al diseño.



			
				menduco dijo:
			
		

> hola de vuelta.... estube analizando el plano del amigo mauricioh que esta en la pag anterior y me surgio la duda de si es necesario hacer un divisor....si hace falta lo puedo armar yo o se puede conseguir en una casa de electronica y/o audio, a demas es necesario que le coloque a la caja lana de vidrio?,ya que el uso que le voy a dar es solo para tenerlos en casa,influye mucho en la acustica? y por ultimo creo jeje que toberas debo colocarle
> 
> el filtro mejor armalo vos o sino compralo al fabricante de tus paralantes uno generíco es al vicio .. te puede destruir la respuesta en F.
> 
> en lo posible usar bobinas de aire, alambre de cobre de 1,5m de seccion para no tener perdidas de potencia y calientamiento en la bobina. Capacitores de poliester. (no electroliticos polarizados)
> 
> El cobre esta carísimo .. la última vez que compre estaba como 60mangos el kilo.
> 
> aca este link podes calcular el filtro
> http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html
> 
> y para la bobina busca el programa calc bob que anda bien.
> 
> cuando vallas a comprar el cobre si le pedis en metros te van a mirar con cara rara se pide por Kg. el cobre  de 1,5m  "1 kg es casi 100metros "  el programa calc bob te pide datos y te da el largo total del cobre. multiplicas ese valor por la cantidad de bobinas que necesites.
> 
> La lana abosrve en medias y altas frecuencias a bajas no ..
> 
> quote="newnaf"]hola gente del foro..  la verdad soy un enfemo del audio.. todo siempre a oido, poca teoria, calculos elementales pero no me sigo mucho por los calculos.. ya tengo mas de 10 cajas terminadas y me gusta mucho el resultado.. ahora estoy terminando (hace 1año) una caja 1mts x 50 de frente por 35 fondo. dividida en 3. Driver american audio tdu100 8ohm 1k5 a 16khz bobina de 1", un tweeter selenium st304 slf 8 ohm 50wrms  bobina de 2" y dos parlantes de 15" marca pirulo de esos chinos(FOXTEX). de 50wrms (?) y la verdad. por ser pedorros los parlantes. la caja.. explota. me hice un amplificador chiquito ya que palmo el otro y con este de 50Wrms x 4 suena que mueve todo.
> 
> Buenas yo tengo uno de 12" de esos foxtex truchisimos .. pero bueno eso era lo que había y el $$$ no daba. Me lo arme en un cajon de 120litros lo tengo ahi metido abajo del tablero .. lo meti en bridge con 25+25W y cuando le doy rosca empieza a llorar .. no da para meterle mucha tension por que se pasa de excursion..
> 
> Igual no lo desacredito es un parlante liviano y dudo que bance mas de 50W. a bajo voltaje .. ya voy a reconfigurar mi 25 + 25 a ver que hace .. El problema es que tiene un QT de 1,2 muy deficiente...  para un bass reflex ni da a menos que se ajuste el q con algún filtro .. yo lo arme en una caja cerrada. y el fc es de 40hz.
> al aire el fo a 32hz. lo mas interesante de este parlante es que es muy blando..
> 
> Si alguien quiere los datos del FOXTEX 12" wL-12-4 se los paso ..
> 
> SAludos. .


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Hola 

tus cajas son como dobles?

o sea tenes el aglomerado, lana de vidrio y despues pareciera ser mdf de 3mm, y despues de nuevo lana...

es asi o veo mal.

El mdf va clavado  contra el  aglomerado, o solo asentado el la fibra.

Me podrias explicar que efecto causa esa construccion.

Saludos


----------



## detrakx

maxep dijo:
			
		

> wow.. un cjaon de 120l paara el foxtex de 12"? es exagerado
> a ese sub lo probe con un tda7377 (20w) y va perfecto. luego ocn 70w mucho no le podia dar por q lo pasaba de vueltas.. interesantes los datos q ponen.
> por otro lado el mejro reusltado lo tube en una bassreflec(slot port) de 35l. con ese foxtex en 12"



Hola max: 120l para la práctica puede ser exagerado ya que parece un lavaropa esa caja. Pero los cálculos son asi. Si queres bajas F no queda otra que meter Volumen en la caja. La Caja corta a  Fc= 40hz. 
Los calculos dieron asi:
Fc = 40Hz = 117Litros
Fc=  45Hz = 77 Litros
Fc=  50Hz = 60 Litros
Fc=  60Hz = 32Litros

Si bien combiene para la práctica optar por los 45 o 50 Hz ya que la caja es mucho mas chica.
Pero vuelvo a remarcar algo que creo haber comentado. Este parlantes foxtex es un parlante de alto Qt.
Por lo tanto las Frecuencias cercanas a la Fc son muy marcadas. o sea se reproducen con mas nivel que otras frecuencias. 
Para obtener un resultado satisfactorio combiene por un lado utilizar el mayor volumen posible para obtener baja Fc y que el QTc final no sea muy alto.
Por otro lado combiene ecualizar para reducir el QTc.
En caso de hacer bassreflex,  ecualizarla y utilizar un amplificador con mucha corriente.
La corriente "I" es la análoga eléctrica a la velocidad para la mecánica. Utilizando mucha corriente el parlante queda mas amortiguado (ya que una caja bassreflex al tener una perforacíon queda desamortiguada.) Y de esta manera compensar.
Desde mi punto vista es un parlante muy blando para usarlo como un bassreflex apenas le metes unos W ya empieza llorar.



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> tus cajas son como dobles?
> 
> o sea tenes el aglomerado, lana de vidrio y despues pareciera ser mdf de 3mm, y despues de nuevo lana...
> 
> es asi o veo mal.
> 
> El mdf va clavado  contra el  aglomerado, o solo asentado el la fibra.
> 
> Me podrias explicar que efecto causa esa construccion.
> 
> Saludos



Si la paredes son dobles. aglomerado de 18mm + Lana + mdf 5mm.  en fin es un sandwich. para aislar mejor.
el concepto de aislacion consiste en utilizar materiales densos de distintas características para genera una buena aislacion. un mdf de 5mm y la lana de 2" no son tan densos pero algo de resistencia ofrece al sonido.

Los resultados son satisfactorios. La idea de esta caja en un principio fue de utilizarla con este parlante pero luego agrandar el hueco y poner un 15" de mas W.

el mdf de 5mm va clavado a un marco de listones.. 

Saludos.


----------



## detrakx

Hago incapié en una observación sobre mi cajas y otros diseños. de fabricantes.
Siempre Hablando de cajas de Subbajos. Cuadras o Rectangulares.
Estas cajas tienen las 4 caras (Laterales , Suelo y Techo-) Atornilladas y pegadas a una estructura de listones.
y las caras ( frontal y Trasera) solo van atornilladas a los listones. (Salvo ecepciones) que las suelen pegarlas y hacer los conexionados por el hueco del parlante.

Si pones a sonar tu sub y le metes un poco de rosca. Tocas las paredes frontal y trasera. y observas como vibran a cuasa del sonido generado. Mucho mas que las otras paredes de la caja.
O sea resumiendo estas paredes son las mas afectadas o exitadas por la presion que se genera dentro de la caja. 

Tuve la oportunidad de Ver un diseño de 2 x 18" de Interacoustic. caja de 200 Litros (un moustro) Esta caja 
debe manejar unos 1500W. La caja estaba armada con Fenolico de 18mm Pero las paredes frontal y trasera estaban fabricadas con fenólico de 15mm doble. = 30mm.

Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA

Mira vos che.. detrakx
 gracias por responder.

Y UD, de donde saco ese diseño, es ing , se ve que sabe de lo que habla.

Que resultado da, el Telgopor, la espuma de poliestileno (goma pluma), poliuretano expandido, las molduras esas para sonido (con forma de picos).

Deacuerdo a tu expeiencia que deberiamos usar y para que caja. 

PD: eh visto que suelen poner el material de los trapos para pisos. 

Saludos


----------



## profex

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> tus cajas son como dobles?
> 
> o sea tenes el aglomerado, lana de vidrio y despues pareciera ser mdf de 3mm, y despues de nuevo lana...
> 
> es asi o veo mal.
> 
> El mdf va clavado  contra el  aglomerado, o solo asentado el la fibra.
> 
> Me podrias explicar que efecto causa esa construccion.
> 
> Saludos





http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/SupraSub/ConstSupra.html


----------



## detrakx

Buenas ,, veo que este tema despertó algún interes. 
Antes que nada quiero diferenciar dos cosas. y estas son: Aislación y Absorción.

Cuando hablamos de aislacion estamos hablando de evitar que el sonido pase de un lugar a otro. 

Y absorción es la capacidad que tiene un material de absorver un % de la energía que recibe, de ahi viene el coeficiente de absorcion famoso de los materiales.

- Para aislar el sonido se tienen que utilizar materiales densos = pesados.  Una caja de hormigon, ladrillos o de acero sería un lujo para un sub. pero esto no va con la práctica. De ahi vienen las cajas de bajos empotradas en los muros.. un diseño genial 

- Para Absorver el sonido se utilizan materiales porosos de densidad media o baja como la lana de vidrio, el fonax (planchas con formas de cuña), fieltro (ese que parece trapo de piso), Lana de roca. etc.

Cuando hablamos de armar una caja cualquier material absorvente que pongamos dentro va aportar una cierta absorcion. Pero hay un problema y es que los materiales absorventes solo absorven frecuencias medias y altas. La única ventaja de poner material absorvente en una Caja de subbajos es de que esta hace que el sonido viaje mas lento o sea ofrece resistencia al sonido y de este modo se incrementa el volumen aparente de la caja entre un 20% y 25%. del volumen total.



			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Y UD, de donde saco ese diseño, es ing , se ve que sabe de lo que habla.
> 
> Que resultado da, el Telgopor, la espuma de poliestileno (goma pluma), poliuretano expandido, las molduras esas para sonido (con forma de picos).
> 
> Deacuerdo a tu expeiencia que deberiamos usar y para que caja.
> 
> PD: eh visto que suelen poner el material de los trapos para pisos.
> 
> Saludos



Telgopor que sepa no se usa como absorvente , goma pluma no la conozco, Poliuretanos escuche que hay algunos absorventes y no mucho y me da que tenes que porner bastante como para que abosrva algo. 
Para mi lo mejorcito / barato y conseguible es la Lana de vidrio 2" y va como piña. 
El 1,2m cuadrado de lana me cuesta 7 mangos. el fietro , poliuretano , fonax son mucho mas caro .. 

El diseño no es nada del otro mundo solo arme un sandwich para obetner la maxima aislacion. En las aislaciones de muros de ladrillo se suele hacer muro doble y se pone lana de vidrio que aporta cierta abosorcion. 



			
				Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Poniendo esa lana de vidrio entre paredes de mdf (sandwich), que diferencia tiene a poner solo la lana de vidrio sin el mdf de 5 mm?  (sandwich sin un pan)



Mientras mas material denso pongas entre las paredes de la caja mayor será la aislacion. y mas rígida será la caja. 
Por ejemplo es mejor hacer una pared de la caja doble con camara de aire con mdf de 5,5mm = 11mm. Que poner un solo mdf de 11mm. 
Se comprende ?  el sondio al ver la pared doble ve tambien la camara de aire. ese paso por distintos medios. madera + aire + madera aisla mas e incluso algo se absorve. 

Saludos..


----------



## detrakx

Bueno me ganaron de mano por unos minutos. 
Esta pagina.  es una masa muy buena información. y muy recomendable para todos.

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html

Fiejense hay varios trucos para las cajas .. como armar estrucuturas mas robustas con listones. Se pueden utilizar tensores con baras roscadas.  las cajas de plástico  inyectado usan tensores. 
Tambien se puede poner resina y arena sobre las paredes de esa manera se incrementa la densidad.

saludos..


----------



## Pablo16

Esta todo mas claro, que hay de un sandwich de arena?


----------



## detrakx

sería lo maximo la arena es muy densa imaginate (piedra molida). Pero te vas a tener que comprar una grua para mover esa caja. 

saludos


----------



## profex

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Esta todo mas claro, que hay de un sandwich de arena?




excelente, es de lo mejor, pero necesitarias un montacargas para instalar tu equipo.


----------



## Pablo16

Seeh, pero estaria bueno en una instalación fija. 

Aparte podria usarse con alguna caja hasta para un 12", todavia podria moverse a mano Ja Ja

Que resultados se tendrian con acerrin? o mejor mas capas de madera?

Saludos


----------



## detrakx

Se para instalacion fija no hay drama todo depende de para que vallas a usarla.
Las cajas que mencione de doble 18" pensan 105 kilos cada caja.

Acerrín jajaa ,, pensa que es no es tan dificil. tenes que usar materiales densos o aportar masa a las paredes. vos decidis. si poner una madera mas gruesa, arena con resina, una plancha de metal o plomo, doble capa de madera, etc. 

saludos..


----------



## electromecanico

aca les paso un link de un programa para calcular cajas y el link del manual de uso muy importante por que sino lo lees no se entiende nada, espero que les sirva y cuando funcione alguna cajita avisen....http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/tutwinISD/tut.html#INTRODUCCION
http://www.linearteam.dk/default.aspx?download=winisd


----------



## detrakx

Buenas ,, Aca dejo otro método de cálculo de cajas. cálculos, y ejemplos prácticos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27962.html

Tambien uso WinISD, lo recomiendo. Me sirve para comparar resultados. Con muy buenas aproximaciones.

saludos.


----------



## manutek

gracias LI-ion y JHonrafael23 me arme la BR011 de CIARE anda de prima!


----------



## electromecanico

detrak, como andas sabes estuve mirando por que quiero armarme un sub para mi casa, la pagina esta que citamos tanto pcpaudio el buen hombre este, segun le entendi dice.. lo que el bufer genera en + para adelante lo genera en - para atras, hasta eso vamos bien. despues hacen un calculo de la velocidad del sonido que por resultado da por ejemplo que en 100hz la longitud de onda es 3.4 metros por lo cual si no me equivoco a los 3.4 m en la parte trasera del parlante en ese preciso momento es positiva igual que adelante? osea que si ponemos un tubo usandolo de bafle de 1.7 metros empujaria en su extremo igual que en la parte de adelante del parlante?es mas ellos muestran un proyecto con un ducto muy largo sera por este tema¿ http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/v3/construccionV3.htm y no entiendo como quedan las frecuencias de rendimiento, puramente las que rinde el parlante sin poder mejorarlas con la caja, pero siii mejoraria el movimiento de aire.?


----------



## Fogonazo

Lo que produce ese tipo de gabinete es la superposición a la señal de salida del parlante una onda retrasada lo suficiente como para que este desfasada 360º con lo que vuelve a estar en fase con el parlante.
Seria el mismo efecto que tener 2 parlantes.
En ese tipo de gabinete se busca que la onda retrasada se ponga en fase con la salida del parlante en el rango de frecuencias donde el parlante empieza a decaer en rendimiento, con lo que se compensa esa caída mejorando la curva de respuesta a frecuencia general.
A frecuencias superiores a la de resonancia el tubo resonador este se comporta como si estuviera cerrado

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/fisica/ondas/acustica/resonador/resonador.htm
http://www.unavarra.es/organiza/acustica/resonadores/resonadorhelm.htm


----------



## detrakx

Hola Electromecanico:
El diseño del cual hablas es de un Línea de transmisión (TL).

Te paso un párrafo de bibliografía que poseo.

Las líneas de transmisión acústica (TL) son un tipo de caja acústica abierta, en la que la onda de presion generada en la parte posterior del diafragma viaja a travez de un tubo relleno de material absorvente. En un línea de transmisión se produce una extensión en la respuesta en baja frecuencia de hasta un tercio de octava gracias a la radiacíón extra producida al final del tubo. En contraste con las cajas convencionales, las (TL) no poeseen un modelo matématico satisfactorio.
La longitud del tubo debe ser suficientemente grande como para considerar que en su interior se produce propagación acústica.
Su longitud se fija en 1/4 de la frecuencia de resonancia del altavoz.
El materialabsorvente se introduce con el fin de amortiguar los máximos y mínimos de impedancia eléctrica y presión inherentes a las frecuencias de resonancia de un tubo.
Diversos experimentos demuestran que, aunque el aumento del material absorvente aplanala respuesta en frecuencia, contribuye tambien el aumento de la frecuencia de corte, (como en el caso de una caja cerrada), por lo tanto es una solución de compromiso.

Yo nunca armé este tipo de diseño. Pero algún día me gustaría para experimentar.

según lo pcp files deschaban el mito de 1/4 del largo.

Lo que yo haría sería lo siguiente.

- Medir el parlante o tomar los datos del fabricante.
- Elegir el volumen del la caja, teniendo en cuenta que será ecualizado atravez del TL.
- Conseguir unos metros de PVC. y hacer un orificio en la caja. Insertar los metros de pvc calculados.

- Nuevamente medir la Fo del parlante con el tubo si se cumple la condición de que el tubo aporta la masa suficiente como   para variar Fo.

- Luego ajustar la medida del tubo y agregar material abosrvente según convenga.

- Medir la respuesta en frecuencia. y corroborar los resultados.


Creo que es un sistema al principio muy inestable y lleva su tiempo y dedicación ajustarlo. Relacion masa elasticidad, Largo del tubo, material absorvente. Por otro lado intentaría hacer un diseño que reproduzca frecuencias. por debajo de la primera cancelación del tubo.

Corrección final

L= largo del tubo acústico es igual a L´= L + 0.6.a
a= diametro del tubo


SAludos.


----------



## electromecanico

detrakx
Lo que yo haría sería lo siguiente. 

- Medir el parlante o tomar los datos del fabricante. 
- Elegir el volumen del la caja, teniendo en cuenta que será ecualizado atravez del TL. 
- Conseguir unos metros de PVC. y hacer un orificio en la caja. Insertar los metros de pvc calculados. 

- Nuevamente medir la Fo del parlante con el tubo si se cumple la condición de que el tubo aporta la masa suficiente como para variar Fo. 

- Luego ajustar la medida del tubo y agregar material abosrvente según convenga. 

- Medir la respuesta en frecuencia. y corroborar los resultados. 


Creo que es un sistema al principio muy inestable y lleva su tiempo y dedicación ajustarlo. Relacion masa elasticidad, Largo del tubo, material absorvente. Por otro lado intentaría hacer un diseño que reproduzca frecuencias. por debajo de la primera cancelación del tubo. 

Corrección final 
muchas gracias por interesarce! lo que estube leyendo, viste que vos decis hacer una caja y ponerle un tubo de la longitud necesaria para encontrar en su extremo la misma face que en el parlante, me parece que no hace falta interponer un recinto y yo la aislacion no la pondria, buscaria alguna forma de evitar la vibracion del tubo((( no se como un tubo de concreto ja ja . el tema es como darle bastante masa de aire para que el parlante responda en bajas frecuencias aaaaver...digo yo y si seguimos alargando el tubo. ya se que todo esto es un poco teorico habria que charlar pensar y calcular un poco mas y despues probar y medir pero bueno arranquemos por charlar.tal vez podamos sacar algo bueno ya somos tres a fogonazo me parece que le gusto el tema todavia no mire los link ya estoy en eso


----------



## detrakx

electromecanico dijo:
			
		

> detrakx
> me parece que no hace falta interponer un recinto y yo la aislacion no la pondria, buscaria alguna forma de evitar la vibracion del tubo((( no se como un tubo de concreto ja ja . el tema es como darle bastante masa de aire para que el parlante responda en bajas frecuencias aaaaver...digo yo y si seguimos alargando el tubo.



A ver si nos ponemos de acuerdo parece que este tema se nos va de las manos.

Espero a ver entendido bien.

Si no pones el parlante en una caja tenés cortociuto acústico estaríamos volviendo a los problemas base. Del por que un parlante se monta en una caja. A menos que montes el parlante en un tubo cuyo díametro sea igual al del pàrlante sumado al largo del tubo como que es poco realizable en la práctica.

Por mas que pongas un tubo de concreto no vas a evitar nada. La resonancias van a estar. y la única manera de amortiguarlas es poniendo material absorvente. Como comenta en pcpfiles en una TL hay resonancias y cancelaciones.

Si alargas el tubo estarias bajando la frecuencia. pero no es cuestion de darle el máximo el largo del tubo depende de como funciona tu sistema acústico (caja, parlante,).

El Largo tiene que ser justo. si es demasiado te va a quedar un pozo en bajos si es demasiado enfatizas frecuencias y coloreas el sonido.

Explicate bien cual es tu proyecto. Que parlantes vas a usar (sus características) ,, que volumen de caja. etc.
Algún esquema foto ,, viene bién. 

saludos.


----------



## electromecanico

detrakx. era lo que yo decia, tal vez me explique mal, poner un tubo del mismo diam que el parlante  lo que me referia con el tubo de concreto al aumentar la masa disminuyen las vibraciones parasita que se escuchan por fuera del bafle, y con el tema del proyecto estoy viendo todo esto previo a comprar los parlante para ver en que me meto. 
 realizable, si como vimos en 100hz son 3.4m  para un parlante de ocho necesitamos una caja de 1.12m alt. 36cm fondo 20 cm ancho medidas interiores aprox. que darian tres ductos.


----------



## jcardales

Hola a todos estoy armando el dv-dosc con parlantes de 8" aqui van unas foticos


----------



## detrakx

Lindo laburio jcar...  
Espero que desfases a los 8" por que esa configuración es lo mas destructivo que hay. 
Si pones la misma señal en los 2 se genera un patron de radiación practicamente igual a la de 1 con un incremento de unos 3db al centro sobre el eje. y tenes mala respuesta en frecuencia.

saludos ..


----------



## jcardales

Hola Detrakx 

Bueno las cajas en la foto aun no estan terminadas falta la tapa trasera y los 4 orificios, esta caja es de la linea array y esta hecha a la medida, si piensas que puede tener alguna perdida o mala respuesta de frecuencia aca te dejo el plano para que lo mires y luego me des tu opinion

gracias.


----------



## detrakx

Hola jcar, mi comentario al respecto no es sobre la caja. 

Si no como vas a inyectarle la señal de potencia. 
Los line array por lo general tienen un procesador digital de señal (DSP) con todas la configuraciones seteadas dependiendo del sistema que se maneje. 
Por otro lado los parlantes son los mismos que el sistema original ? 

saludos. !


----------



## jcardales

Hola Detrakx 

Bueno la verdad esta caja es para parlantes de 8" y la voy a poner a trabajar con un amplificador convencional
sin procesador digital de señal (DSP) Solo el crossover y los voy a utilizar para los medios y brillos

si tienes alguna sugerencia te lo agradeceria

saludos


----------



## detrakx

Hola jcardales. 
Antes que nada, te recomiendo 2 cosas para tener en cuenta en los diseños de cajas.
Primero si copias una plano de una caja intenta conseguir el mismo parlante que el original.
Segundo los modulos de line arrays no se utilizan individuales por lo menos se utilizan 8 o mas. 
No viene al caso que me ponga a explicar las 2 cosas anteriores. En el foro hay mucha información al respecto buscando vas a dar con las respuestas.

Lo que yo te recomiendo es que pongas en fase los 8" con respecto al driver.

2 maneras que yo conozco. 
La primera es electronicamente. se aplica retardo (delay) a un via en este caso hay que retardar los 8".

La segunda manera es hacerlo fisicamente es decir generar retardo (delay) por diferencia de distancia.

Como verás el driver esta mas atras que los 8" sacando la diferencia de distancia, con respecto a un punto de referencia que generalmente es al centro. Podes obtener el tiempo de delay a aplicar.

c= 344m/s (velocidad del sonido)
d= diferencia de distancia  (metros)
t= tiempo  (segundos)

d / c = t   

Por ejemplo si la diferencia de es 10cm = 0.1m
0.1m / 344ms=0,00029seg = 0.29mseg 

El segundo caso sería fisicamente esto una correción de compromiso, por que la puesta en fase se elige para una determinada F y funciona para tal (generalmente la de cruce. ) para otras frecuencias no se cumple la correción de fase. La ventaja que no se necesita delay electronico y se puede utilizar en sistemas pasivos.

Se elige una frecuencia de cruce (en este caso la del driver)
ahora se calcula "lamba" en metros

lambda= c / fc  

El valor obtenido (en metros) corresponde a la difencia de distancia que deberá tener el dirver con respecto a los 8".

Bajate la imagen que adjunte y observá como se toma el punto de referencia. 

Saludos.


----------



## Paul

Hola soy nuevo y queria hacer mi pequeño aporte espero que les sirva


----------



## detrakx

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> Segundo los modulos de line arrays no se utilizan individuales por lo menos se utilizan 8 o mas.



8 Modulos de line array de este tipo resultan x 16 parlantes de 8".

dejo a mano características sobre algunas de la configuraciones en refuerzo sonoro.

saludos.


----------



## alexx_57

Hola a todos, leyendo este y otros post me decidi por armar dos cajas bass reflex para woofer de 15", buscando varios diseños me decidi por uno de beyma que es bass reflex y tiene un respuesta en frec. de 40hz a 1,5khz, el problema que tengo es el siguiente en el diseño original tenia 3 tubos de sintonia de 8,5cm por 22 de largo, con una calculadora que encontre en la pagina de selenium encontre que la frecuencia de resonancia con estos tubos era de aprox 40hz, resulta que en mi cuidad no consegui tubos de 8,5 centrimetros entonces compre 2 de 10 cm y con la calculadora antes mencionada, fui probando distintas longitudes del tubo hasta que con una longitud de aprox. 22cm me dio la misma frecuencia de resonancia o sea los 40hz, mi pregunta es la siguiente, este bien esto que hice? o puede tener alguna consecuencia, la caja ya la probe y tiene muy buenos graves, pero no me termina de convencer, quizas tambien sea porque el parlante que use para probarla es uno chino que no tiene ni marca, alguien me recomienda un woofer para esta caja?, el volumen es de 100 litros, espero su ayuda...porque realmente no entiendo mucho del tema, saludos y les deseo que tengan un feliz año nuevo!


----------



## detrakx

Hola alex.
No esta mal lo que has echo, pasa que tu problema esta en otro lado.
El problema tuyo es que usastes un diseño de caja. con otro parlante. Y es el error que cometen todos

- Cuando se sintoniza una caja se puede poner un tubo, hacer una ranura, un triangulo lo que sea siempre cumpliendo con los valores calculados.
- Se puede sintonizar una caja sin tener un parlante. Teniendo el valor del volumen de la caja se puede calcular el tubo.
- A pesar de ello es conveniente siempre hacer la sintonizacion en base al parlante que será utilizado.

Bueno como ya estas en el baile, tenes una caja de 100litros. , e hicistes una sintonia a 40Hz. supuestamente.
- Primero tapa con un trapo los tubos, proba el parlante, luego sacales lo trapos. escuchalo nuevamente. escucha los tubos a ver si esta reforzando los 40hz. 

- Segundo Yo te diría que almenos le busques la frecuencia de resonancia.  para sintonizarla mas o menos bién.

Te paso unos link para que te informes un poco. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28268.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about27962.html

saludos.


----------



## alexx_57

Hola detrakx muchas gracias por tu respuesta, ya tengo mas o menos entendido que cada diseño de caja es para un parlante en particular, yo en realidad la probe con ese porque era el que tenia a mano, pero mi idea es comprar 2 woofers de calidad y que sean compatibles con esa caja, vos sabras de alguno para recomendarme, no quiero gastar mas de $400 en cada woofer o sea $800 en total, y necesito que soporten 300 rms, saludos!


----------



## MFK08

Que otra alternativa ahi a la hora de forrar el interior de mis cajas acusticas ya que no consigo q me vendan lana de vidrio en pequeña cantidad solo me venden el roolo de 21 metros cuadrados...y encima cuesta como 100 mango


----------



## Juan Jose

Puedes usar guata de la que se utiliza en confeccion de camperas.
Es blanca y espumosa.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## profex

Que tal a todos los compañeros del foro.

Quiero compartirles este material que encontré vagando por internet, 

Se trata de un sistema Line Array diseñado por Beyma, no tiene las medidas, pero da una idea clara de como se puede fabricar una de estas cajas. Incluso trae una caja para graves que soporta dos unidades de 18" de 1200 W AES cada una.

http://www.dieltron.com/download/manual beyma LA3V210 Junio-07.pdf

Espero que les sea de utilidad.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Facund0

Juan Jose dijo:
			
		

> Hola Francisco.
> Aca te paso dos planos de dos cajas con woofer de 6 pulgadas. Tienen un tweeter tambien pero las puedes armar sin ellos sin roblemas....
> 
> Juan Jose



Hola Juan Jose, disculpa que te moleste, estaba buscando cajas para armar un par de bafles con woofer de 6.5" y me gusto la que subiste (en la pag. 2) pero es para un 6"... No tendrías por ahí alguna similar pero para 6.5"? 
Yo encontré un par ya, pero son de tipo columna o torre y quería ver alguna caja "común" bass reflex antes de armarla.

Muchas Gracias. Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola facundo. La caja que acabo de armar es para woofer de 5 pulgadas. Te paso una foto. Para 6,5 no te va a andar porque no entra. El plano 2vias H03 120W que esta dentro del archivo comprimido que subio el compañero Forex  seria una alternativa bass reflex a tu componente de 6,5 pulgadas.  Miralo y me comentas.

Sino, buscamos algo mas para que puedas elegir entre varias alternativas. esos kit nunca los arme pero tengo entendido que son muy buenos cuando utilizas sus componentes. Hay que probar alguno con los componentes que se coniguen en cada pais.

saludos y suerte

Juan José


----------



## JavierSC

Hola a todos, estuve leyendo bastantes post en este foro y la verdad que son muy buenos datos los que se aportan. Por lo tanto recurro a todos los integrantes del mismo porque creo que me van a poder ayudar. 
Tengo un Woofer Foxtex serie WL-65 de 6,5'', 8 ohms y 150 Watts (esto ultimo me resulta dificil de creer, jaja). La repuesta en frecuencia es de 60 a 5500 Hz y quiero contruirle una caja de sub.
La ayuda que les pido es si alguien conoce los parametros thiele small del mismo para que pueda calcular la caja.
Les dejo mis agradecimientos a todos. Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jose

JavierSC dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, estuve leyendo bastantes post en este foro y la verdad que son muy buenos datos los que se aportan. Por lo tanto recurro a todos los integrantes del mismo porque creo que me van a poder ayudar.
> Tengo un Woofer Foxtex serie WL-65 de 6,5'', 8 ohms y 150 Watts (esto ultimo me resulta dificil de creer, jaja). La repuesta en frecuencia es de 60 a 5500 Hz y quiero contruirle una caja de sub.
> La ayuda que les pido es si alguien conoce los parametros thiele small del mismo para que pueda calcular la caja.
> Les dejo mis agradecimientos a todos. Saludos.



puedes ver en este foro como se miden y de paso cañazo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

saludos

PD esta muy claro y sencillo

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## pato2009

Por si aun buscan esas cajas de la line array aqui te dejo un par de planos entre ellos encontraras

http://www.mediafire.com/?zydmnmqnymy


----------



## argon_7

Hola muchachos  saludos!. Quiero hacerles un par de consultas. Tengo un amplificador Sansuí AU-117  de 25+25, y quiero armar dos bafles . Todavía no compré los parlantes. y me gustaria que me aconsejen, para no mandarme ninguna macana! .

 La idea es armar dos bafles, para uso domestico cumpleaños, etc. y por sobre todas la cosas, me gustaría que tengan buen golpe .

Mi consulta es : que tipo de bafles me conviene armar?. Leí que las cajas con diseño “gauss”  golpean muy bien. Pero no entiendo mucho del tema..

Mi otra consulta es : que woofer  me recomiendan? siendo que mi amplificador es de 25 + 25 w.
 En una casa de audio me dijeron que me conviene poner woofer de 50watts, de 10” o de 12” , para esa potencia. Y en otra casa me dijeron que use un woofer de 80watts,  mas o menos de las mismas pulgadas. Y la verdad que no estoy seguro que woofer usar, sobre todo en los wattios por que me gustaría que combinen bien, con la potencia que mi amplificador tiene.. 
Bueno desde ya, les agradezco cualquier ayudita..
Saludos..!


----------



## Juan Jose

argon_7 dijo:
			
		

> Hola muchachos  saludos!. Quiero hacerles un par de consultas. Tengo un amplificador Sansuí AU-117  de 25+25, y quiero armar dos bafles . Todavía no compré los parlantes. y me gustaria que me aconsejen, para no mandarme ninguna macana! .
> 
> La idea es armar dos bafles, para uso domestico cumpleaños, etc. y por sobre todas la cosas, me gustaría que tengan buen golpe .
> 
> Mi consulta es : que tipo de bafles me conviene armar?. Leí que las cajas con diseño “gauss”  golpean muy bien. Pero no entiendo mucho del tema..
> 
> Mi otra consulta es : que woofer  me recomiendan? siendo que mi amplificador es de 25 + 25 w.
> En una casa de audio me dijeron que me conviene poner woofer de 50watts, de 10” o de 12” , para esa potencia. Y en otra casa me dijeron que use un woofer de 80watts,  mas o menos de las mismas pulgadas. Y la verdad que no estoy seguro que woofer usar, sobre todo en los wattios por que me gustaría que combinen bien, con la potencia que mi amplificador tiene..
> Bueno desde ya, les agradezco cualquier ayudita..
> Saludos..!



Hola. Bueno, para esa potencia y uso domiciliario no debes de gastar mucho dinero. Unas cajas BASS REFLEX bien diseñadas de 50 watts rms con un medio y un tweeter (driver y tipo domo por ejempl) se va a escuchar bien. 
Cajas de 10 pulgadas o de 12 pulgadas para que no te queden exageradas. En MDF de 16 mm o aglomerado pueden ir bien. Las puedes mandar a construir y que la recubran con chapadur simil madera es una alternativa. Otra, mejor, en madera tipo cedro o pino y luego las lustras. Interiormente llevan un recubrimiento acustico tipo lana de vidrio o guata y el medio (si no es driver) va separado del woofer.

Puedes encontrar en el foro  un post sobre como sintonizar la caja si no tienes los parametros del parlante, tambien uno sobre calculo y construccion de filtros pasivos para separar los graves, medios y agudos

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

Hay otro sobre calculo de parametros ts y uno dobre fotos

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## argon_7

Gracias por responder Juan Jose.  Al final me decidí y arme dos columna (de dos vias) que constan c/una de un woofer de 8” marca: Jaro. y un tweeter motorota. Las medidas:  270mm de ancho, 970mm de altura, y 370mm de profundidad. Con un espesor de 18mm..  
Recién hoy probé una caja y suena de maravilla, y eso que todavía no tiene el recubrimiento en su interior..
Me hubiera gustado poner algún tweeter de mejor calidad, pero por ahora no da el presupuesto..  También “de fanatico” tengo pensado (ya de un primer momento) poner otro woofer mas de 8”, para reforzar los graves. Pero nose si va a resistir la caja.. De todos modos estoy más que satisfecho…


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

Hola, soy nuevo en esto del sonido.. pero me interesa mucho y estoy con muchas ganas de aprender.
quisiera recomendaciones de como hacer una caja bassreflex, para un woofer de 10" 4 ohms.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aleex dijo:
			
		

> Hola, soy nuevo en esto del sonido.. pero me interesa mucho y estoy con muchas ganas de aprender.
> quisiera recomendaciones de como hacer una caja bassreflex, para un woofer de 10" 4 ohms.



Si te das una vuelta por acá, vas a aprender como diseñar cualquier tipo de caja, haciendo algunas mediciones y usando un soft que las calcula por vos: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about28268.html

Saludos!


----------



## Alexis Córdoba

haa. la verdad parece que me estas hablando en chino, soy bastante principiante en esto, y no se que es " Qes , Vas ,Qts.. etc, etc) lo unico que se son las especificaciones que tiene el woofer.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aleex dijo:
			
		

> haa. la verdad parece que me estas hablando en chino, soy bastante principiante en esto, y no se que es " Qes , Vas ,Qts.. etc, etc) lo unico que se son las especificaciones que tiene el woofer.



Lo que está descripto ahí, mas los links, mas el soft, mas un poco de estudio es la forma correcta de diseñar cualquier caja, y como decías que tenías muchas ganas de aprender...pues te envié al lugar correcto.

Cualquier cosa que te digan de construir cajas bass-reflex, sin conocer los parámetros de Thiele-Small, es una mentira del tamaño de una casa y te daría lo mismo meter el parlante en un cajón de mazanas con dos agujeros. Las posibilidades de que se escuche y rinda lo que corresponde son las mismas...

Ahh...y solo sabiendo lo que dice el woofer en la etiqueta NO SABES NADA de ese parlante, así que estamos igual que antes..

Sacá tus conclusiones...

Saludos!


----------



## WAmpy WMP

hola quisiera saber que tan bueno o recomendable es hacer un bafle a la inversa o sea que el iman o bobina quede expuesta y el cono o suspensión quede sellado ojala me puedan ayudar o recomendar algo gracias


----------



## palomo

No te aporta ningún beneficio que pongas el imán expuesto, esto se hace para lucir el Woofer en competencias de estética, ya que algunos tienen un diseño bastantes buenos en su canasta. Yo lo he hecho y no hay cambio alguno en el sonido, lo único malo que encuentro en poner un Woofer  al revés es que te ocupa más espacio, a menos que quieras estar abriendo la cajuela de tu auto para lucir el diseño o traer la cajuela abierta para que medio mundo lo vea, para mí lo mejor es traerlo en la forma clásica.


----------



## Cuestavi08

Hola quisiera construir una caja acústica  para amplificador de guitarra y la verdad nose que parlante le voy a colocar la potencia es de 50w rsm

me podrían aconsejar algo?

muchísimas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cuestavi08 dijo:
			
		

> Hola quisiera construir una caja acústica  para amplificador de guitarra y la verdad nose que parlante le voy a colocar la potencia es de 50w rsm
> 
> me podrían aconsejar algo?



Algo mas o menos normal para esa potencia es un *rango extendido* de 8", pero como te dijo aleex, sin conocer las dimensiones tentativas de la caja donde pensas ponerlo, es dificil decir mucho más. Buscá, por que hay ese tipo de parlantes y están recomendados para violas. Si querés algo barato, andá a http://www.audifan.com.ar/parlahg.html y mirá ahí, por que tienen un modelo de ese tipo, pero habría que pedirlo los parámetros T/S para saber que tal va. Sinó, esperá que alguno de los violeros de por acá te sugiera alguna otra marca.

Saludos!


----------



## Cuestavi08

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Cuestavi08 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola quisiera construir una caja acústica  para amplificador de guitarra y la verdad nose que parlante le voy a colocar la potencia es de 50w rsm
> 
> me podrían aconsejar algo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Algo mas o menos normal para esa potencia es un *rango extendido* de 8", pero como te dijo aleex, sin conocer las dimensiones tentativas de la caja donde pensas ponerlo, es dificil decir mucho más. Buscá, por que hay ese tipo de parlantes y están recomendados para violas. Si querés algo barato, andá a http://www.audifan.com.ar/parlahg.html y mirá ahí, por que tienen un modelo de ese tipo, pero habría que pedirlo los parámetros T/S para saber que tal va. Sinó, esperá que alguno de los violeros de por acá te sugiera alguna otra marca.
> 
> Saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...



Tan chiquito? para 50w rsm de amplificación? yo pensaba algo de 10" de 150w

la verdad no tengo ni idea muchachos pero muchas gracias igual


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Cuestavi08 dijo:
			
		

> Tan chiquito? para 50w rsm de amplificación? yo pensaba algo de 10" de 150w
> 
> la verdad no tengo ni idea muchachos pero muchas gracias igual



Para que vas a gastar en un parlante de 150W si nunca se los vas a sacar? A menos que tengas un muy buen precio, buscá alga mas chico o barato...total, 50W no es mucha potencia para una viola...

Saludos!


----------



## MasterofPupets

aquí se trata el tema de los parlantes para guitarra eléctrica

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-amplificador-guitarra-18195/


----------



## cmsgraphics

Amigos ante todo saludos y exitos por sus proyectos , tengo una duda quizas por ignorancia del tema sobre la capacidad de las cajas , cuando se habla de volumen de las cajas en litros a que se refiere a lo que deberia de entrarle en litros, por decir agua? 

Si es así un ejemplo por favor , yo supongo lo siguiente , si un bajo de 8" requiere de una caja o espacio de 10 litros yo podria medir en un tubo pvc de 8" los 10 litros con agua y cortarlo en el borde que marque y ya tendria mi volumen de 10 litros = sub Bazooka ( es solo un ejemplo si estoy equivocado acepto las correcciones


----------



## newnaf

Hola cmsgraphics , espero poder ayudarte en tu confusion.
"Litros" se refiere a la capacidad interna de la caja acustica. o sea el volumen en litros, valga la redundancia, que posee nuestra caja. para calcular este valor solo tenemos que hacer la multiplicacion de las medidas internas de nuestro bafle.

Por ejemplo: mi bafle para un Sub de 15" mide: 50cm de ancho x 50cm de alto x 35cm de fondo. 
El calculo: 50cm x 50cm x 35cm = 87500cm³

los litros de esta caja serian: 87500cm³ = 87,5 m³

Recuerda que cada altavoz tiene una frecuencia de resonancia , o sea "sonara mejor" a determinada frecuencia que otro y cada caja acustica es calculada especificamente para que el altavoz resuene a esa frecuencia.

Por lo que no lograras nada, sino al contrario, si redimensionas la caja. trata de obtener todos los datos posibles para un buen calculo de tu caja acustica.


espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## gabrielciro

hola.amigos.alguien me podia pasar las medidas del bafle para 12 pulgadas.que necesitan saber? tengo un woofer de 50 rms de 4ohm y un twister..si me pueden pasar el alto ancho y profundidad..y tmbien para un woofer de 6 pulgadas y twister...y si tienen para un triaxal de 6x9 le agradeceria mucho...desde ya muchas gracias cuidencen


----------



## mayway

gabrielciro este modelo te puede servir para el wofer de 12 si lo puedes modificar le pondrias un driver y que daria fino


----------



## mayway

tambien tengo este espero q te ayan servido


----------



## Cacho

Hola Gabriel

Lamento decirte que vas a tener que leer. Empezá por el primer post de este hilo y vas a ver, a medida que avances, que con sólo el diámetro de los parlantes como dato no vas a poder hacer mucho más que una caja bonita. Si funciona bien será de casualidad.

Saludos


----------



## newnaf

> gabrielciro
> MensajePublicado: 14 Jul 2009, 10:11 am    Asunto:
> hola.amigos.alguien me podia pasar las medidas del bafle para 12 pulgadas.que necesitan saber? tengo un woofer de 50 rms de 4ohm y un twister..si me pueden pasar el alto ancho y profundidad..y tmbien para un woofer de 6 pulgadas y twister...y si tienen para un triaxal de 6x9 le agradeceria mucho...desde ya muchas gracias cuidencen



Hola gabriel
coincido con cacho.. tiene toda la razon. es muy dificil "pegarle" de una con la caja aun altavoz, aun teniendo todos los datos del mismo y haciendo los calculos para fabrical el bafle. 
Lo que te recomendaria es que busques los parametros del woofer que posees, mas alla del diametro, Las frecuencias
 F0 (frecuencia de resonancia) FCS (Frecuencia de corte superior) FCI  (Frecuencia de corte inferior) las cuales las podes llegar a deducir en un grafico como este:







Donde podes ver aca que la F0 o frecuencia de resonancia es a los 50Hz con 5db. 
en el grafico ves como cae abruptamente la frecuencia. tomemos como FCI a 30Hz donde cae a -5db
y como FCS a 1khz donde cae a 0db. estos no son todos los parametros que necesitas para calcular tu bafle, pero ayuda
a groso modo diria que tienes que no creo que te resulten los esquemas que gentilmente te ofrecio Maywax dado que son para altavoces de pesados y con potencias nominales mayores al que describis en tu mensaje. de todas formas trata de buscar la caja normalizada de un altavoz lo mas parecido al tuyo, que no va a ser lo mejor pero se va a aproximar bastante.

Te dejo esta direccion web donde he recopilado muchos esquemas profesionales y no tanto.
http://www.melca.com.ar/planos_bafles.html

Te mando un saludo y mucha suerte en tu proyecto!


----------



## Cacho

Hay también un tema de Ezavalla que se llama "Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes".

Es un excelente punto de partida.

Saludos


----------



## cmsgraphics

gracias newnaf por tu ayuda lo que quiero saber realmente es cual es la medida  LITRO  se que se refiere al volumen interno de la caja pero como mido un LITRO fijate en mi ejemplo sobre lo de la bazooka y hay especificaciones en la caja de mi bajo pioneer ts w307d2 que dice para una caja ventilada 46.7 liters
entonces hagamos algo si yo necesitase para un bajo 8" una capacidad de 20 litros ¿podria sacar las medidas o hacer cualquier diseño de la caja hasta que llegue a la capacidad de 20 litros?
quiero aclarar esto porque quisiera elaborar unos diseños como el de BOSE por ejemplo algo con curvas fuera de lo tradicional, ovalados etc...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cmsgraphics dijo:
			
		

> si yo necesitase para un bajo 8" una capacidad de 20 litros ¿podria sacar las medidas o hacer cualquier diseño de la caja hasta que llegue a la capacidad de 20 litros?



Claro que sí...y si querés hacer un baffle con forma de huevo también podés, *lo importante es que tenga 20 litros de volumen interno*. El dinero que te gastes en hacerlo de esa forma es otra historia diferente.

El problema que tenés es como hacés para saber el volumen que tenés que darle...pero eso ya te dijo Cacho donde está...

Saludos!


----------



## gabrielciro

disculpen mi ignorancia pero que es un driver? mayway


----------



## mayway

te lo esplico sencillo para que lo entiendas un draver es como lo que comunmente conoces como un twister solo que el driver es mas potente tiene mejor nitides, algunos cuentan con una bobina otros solo son de una menbrana en fin estos driver los puedes ver enrroscados en las trompetas de los monitores este link te lleva a una imagen de un driver hay muchos modelos y de distintos precios y marcas

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-12404248-driver-profesional-2-pulgadas-1000-w-pyle-pro-audiotech-_JM_


----------



## mayway

hola disculpen la molestia yo ando en busca de un plano de un monitor que sea para dos 15 y un driver ya sea del modelo Sound Barrier o pive de todas maneras cualquier otro modelo me serviria pero que mas omenos tengan esas medidas gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon

Por aquí hay.

http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=plans

Y por aquí tambien.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/72436/

Saludos.


----------



## dandany

Hola que tal uds saben que me compre 2 woofers xpro 15'' 200pico el unico dato pero asta mi equipo de 20w lo tira suponganse unos 50wrsm y bueno consegui el plano de una caja que me convencio mucho si no recuendo que estaba en la pagina 3 de este topic la posteo igual el parlante segun algunos expertos dicen que es igual al selenium 15wp3 yo adopte esta caja porque quiero probar una horn todos me dicen que me deje de romper la cabeza y que vaya por una bass reflex pero quiero probar al caja con rebote es una experiecia nueva..aca les dejo el plano que quiero utilizar a mi me convence muucho la caja que va a pegar duro pero no tengo idea la frec de resonancia y a  cuandos db atenua...y tengo otra duda un angulo que nose a cuantos grados es..

PDorfavor pueden desirme pero porfavor el angulo ese las nessito hacer antes de el 3 de agosto falta mucho pero soy vueltero yo asi que si me pueden desir ese angulo se los agradeseria muuuchoo!
Un abrazo para todos !


----------



## Fhrozen

Hola a todos, bueno dany creo  que el calculo lo puedes hacer por despeje de angulos (un poco de trigo)
Bueno quisiera preguntar si alguien tiene un diseño para un bajo (woffer ) de 200Wrms, claro que solo voy a usarlo hasta 150, por el hecho de que lei por ahi que se tiene que dejar una consideracion entre el el amplificador y el parlante, bueno si alguien ya posteo podrian pasarle el link, el woffer que utilizo es de 12" 200wrms, no tiene una marca en especial,

Bueno eso es todo gracias



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Por favor, evitá las abreviaturas de chat o SMS en el foro. Gracias.


----------



## dandany

Busca en la primer pagina hay de todo los planos qe quieras incluso el mio que nose le di un angulo al azar de 30º nose si esta bien pero bueno....si alguien tiene una idea ya saben soy toodo oidos...gracias..saludos

PD: Despues de tanto buscar encontre que la caja la diseño Eminence para el Kappa 15 un Woofer con iman un toque mas grande que el mio pero son casi iguales 3mm de xmax todo igualito casi pero el  angulo ese me preocupa porque no lo se!


----------



## Cacho

dandany dijo:
			
		

> ...le di un angulo al azar de 30º nose si esta bien pero bueno....si alguien tiene una idea ya saben soy toodo oidos...



Tu problema se resuelve con un poquito de matemática (aunque no necesitás para nada calcular el ángulo).

Sólo tres palabras y un dibujito adjunto: Teorema del Seno.

Calculadora, un poco de pensar y sale derechito nomás.
Saludos


----------



## dandany

Gracias cacho voy a ver un poco de wikipedia porqe estoy con la nostalgia de la regla de 3 simples y ahora pitagoras uff  2 año y 6 grado jajajaja pero vamso a salr adelante jajaja yo creo que con el woofer xpro este de 50w la cajita esta va a hacer maravillas mañana me levanto temprano leo como era lo de pitagoras (que era facil) y me pongo ahcer porque actualemte son las 3:00 de lamañna(mente cansada) ajaj saludo y muchisimas gracias a todo el foro  ops:


----------



## dandany

Listo, me lei todo y era una suna y una resta ammms! el angulo es de 33 grados 123+90=213-180=33º el angulo


----------



## Cacho

dandany dijo:
			
		

> Listo, me lei todo y era una suna y una resta ammms! el angulo es de 33 grados 123+90=213-180=33º el angulo


    

No sé qué hayas leído ni de dónde sacaste los números o las fórmulas (adivino algo de los ángulos internos del triángulo iguales a 180º, pero no sé qué hiciste), y seguro que no son 33º, y ni siquiera está cerca.
Releé el Teorema del Seno y un poco de geometría, porque le estás pifiando. Y por bastante...

Saludos


----------



## davideldj

buenas, soy nuevo por aqui, y quisiera saber,si me pueden ayudar con las medidas para una caja Turbosoun,para bajo de 18" (ya que quiero realizar una) por aqui vi dos fotos, pero no encuentro las medidas,esperoy me puedan ayudar, y pronto les colocare algunas medidas que tengo.! gracias de antemano,y les dejo 2 fotos de referencia, de la caja que busco..!


----------



## Juan Jose

Puedes fijarte en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/fotos-bafles-hechos-casa-6031/ y si es la misma pedirle las medidas.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## davideldj

Gracias  "Juan Jose2 ,pero no lo son, porfa, el que pueda, vea antes las fotos que adjunte, a ver si me ayudan..! y espero y me ayuden,ya que deseo realizarme una de éstas..!




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

>


----------



## alfredotavira

hay un tipo que las arma y el modelo que actualmente esta haciendo seria este la diferencia unica es el refuerzo en cruz el frente segun mi apreciación


----------



## skinverde

Estimado Necesito de suayuda, por lo visto se maneja bastante en el diseño de cajas ...
en este caso necesito ver si usted tiene por ahi un diseño para el siguiente amplificador
(que ví en un foro de por aquí)

este contiene 4 parlantes de 12"_

espero me pueda ayudar 
de antemano muchas gracias.!


----------



## aldemarar

tengo estas medidas para 4x12 quisas te sirvan


----------



## mariano22

che gracias por tus consejos...

estaba pensando en hacerla rectangular de 35cm de ancho x 20cm de alto y 13/16cm de profundidad... que te parece?

otra cuestion... los parlantes son 2 y el de la imagen son uno de ellos...los 2 son completamente iguales...

una preguntita... le puedo poner 2 tubos de sinformaciónnía? porque me encantan como quedan y calculo que mejoraría un poquito el sonido....

saludos!


----------



## German Volpe

hola mira.. como ya te dije esos parlantes son para medios y agudos. como podes ver no tienen suspension o ala (lo que prueba que el parlante es para medios-agudos), sino que ya lo conforma el cono. ademas el cono es de plastico o acrilico (si era carton ahi cambiaba la cosa) . si tenes madera y queres hacer la caja hacela, estan bien las medidas para estos. de ultima si queres un poco mas de graves cambias los parlantes , total no son tan caros. con respecto al tubo de sintonia, puede ser que mejore el sonido o que no, por eso te recomende una caja sellada, ya que admite bastantes errores. te lo digo por experiencia. en el caso de que quieras probar poniendo tubos de sintonia ponele dos de los mas chicos que venden, que son de 1".
y por ultimo, si te decidis a poner esos te recomiendo cortarlos con capacitores de poliester a una frecuencia de 400 hz para arriba. cosa de que no suenen feo con los graves, ya que deben hacer un feo "clack" con golpes.
te dejo una tabla para que te fijes a que frecuencia los queres cortar
saludos.


----------



## mariano22

che voldemot...la verdad...muchisimas gracias por todoo.... me re ayudaste con too esto... te comento que la caja que voy a usar (va que ya estoy armando) mide 29cm de ancho x 11.5cm de alto x 7.5 de profundo... es la mejor caja de madera que encontre...porque esta esta casi toda ya rebestida en alfombra finita..tal cual yo queria... sobre los tubos..compre uno de 4.5cm porque no `pude conseguir mas chicos ( la verdad apenas pude conseguir este) que seria lo mismo que 2 de los de 1"... la caja (como te dije antes) ya empezé a aconsicionarla un poco (porquie tenia como unas paredes de goma-espuma decorativas que me quitaban lugar)... ya te voy a mostrar fotos de como ta quedando...

bueno... muchisimas gracias antes de todoo!!

nos vemos!!

saludos!!


----------



## German Volpe

No me agradescas, solo estoy devolviendo la ayuda que me ofrecen siempre ustedes.
con respecto al tubo, ese iria bien, te convendria ponerlo en el medio de los dos parlantes. y lo de la goma espuma, estaba dentro de las paredes de la caja?? si es asi no las saques, ya que esta mejora el sonido de los graves y aumenta virtualmente el volumen de la caja y absorve las vibraciones.
saludos


----------



## mariano22

che voldemot te paso a contar que arme la caja (pero todavia le falta la parte electronica)... y probe los parlantes... y realmente el sonido es expectacular...

te mando unas fotos de como ta quedando...

saludos!!


----------



## German Volpe

Gracias Mariano, me alegro de que te haya servido mi ayuda. con respecto a la caja te quedo muy bien, muy buen acabado y todo, me gusto mucho. y que amplificador pensaste armarle??


----------



## mariano22

le estoy armando 2 amplificadores (uno para cada parlante) con el LM386... el primero anda muy bie...y el segundo lo estoy revisando porque anda muy mal...mucho ruido... ago 2 para poder hacerlo stereo...ya que el integrado es barato

tenia pensado hacerlo con algun tda o similar pero pienso que son medios caros por como son...

saludos"!


----------



## oZon

Hola 

estube buscando un bafle de un tipo bassreflex pero no encontre el modelo que quiero 
sino otros 

viendo los planos nose como hacerlos yo no soy carpintero
pues son bastante dificiles (para mi)

si no quiero algo mas cencillo tengo la foto perono los planos

espero me ayuden

saludos

oZon


----------



## Cacho

¡Las pusieron al revés!

Ozon, si te hacés unas de esas, no las pongas así.

Por otro lado, si estás buscando un diseñomás simple tirate para el lado de las Bass Reflex. Son algo "todo terreno", fáciles de hacer y de calcular.
A fuerza de no ser muy específicas pierden frente a algunosotros diseños en cuestiones puntuales, pero seguramente te van a dejar contento con su sonido.

¿Qué fin tendrán tus cajas? y ¿Qué parlantes vas a usar?

Saludos

PS: JJosé, ¿CW será un Cerwin-Vega en el baúl de un VW? Fuera de broma, supongo que habla de Cerwin-Vega nomás.


----------



## Juan Jose

Mamita si va a poner una Cerwin Vega en un auto???? por ahi no necesitas el motor?. 

Bueno al grano. Me parece que ya entiendo la pregunta de storzio. En realidad la respuesta es muy sencilla: simplemente porque la acustica es la misma desde entonces hasta hoy y no cambiara mientras no cambien las leyes de la fisica.

Una caja bass reflex es y sera siendo un recinto de madera donde se aloja u componente electroacustico y nada mas que eso. El resto es dolo cuestion de percepcion, calidad de materiales, buen gusto, cantidad, etc... pero no deja de cumplir con las leyes de la fisica: convertir en una onda de sonido una diferencia de potencial generada por un amplificador entre dos cables. 

Ahora, hay muchos y muchos y muchos desarrollos posteriores y porsupuesto que pueden ser mejores o peores pero no dejan de seguir cumpliendo las leyes de la fisica.

Una caja BAND PAS no es otra cosa que lo mismo, pero con caracteristicas constructivas que la hacen especial para subgraves, pero querele sacra calidad a eso? imposible es una onda sobresaturada de baja frecuencia que no sirve para otra cosa que hacer temblar todo y darle ¨cuerpo¨ al sonido. (ahi lo de percepsio). 

Todos los fabricantes y porsupuesto los que estan en sonido siempre estan estudiando la forma de ´optimizar´ los recurso, de ahi sali el sistema de arreglo en linea (o llamada line array) y no es otra cosa que las columnas de los años 70 pero super optimizadas, con grandes potencias y con electronica que les da a los parlantes tiempos distintos de manera que el sonido llegue con la misma potencia a todo el campo de audicion. Antiguamente esto se tenia que hacer tambien si se podia, nunca fueron a un espectaculo y se escuchaba con eco!!!! bueno, los buenos sonidistas esto lo arreglaban con procesadores carisimos y atrasando los sonidos de los bafles mas cercanos para ponerlos en fase con los mas alejados....

este tema es apacionante, y la verdad que hay mucho para leer y aprender sbre todo en los libros. Pero una cosa es sencilla: todos y absolutamente todos los libros o cursos o lo que fuere sobre ACUSTICA y SONIDO empiezan con la explicacion QUE ES UNA ONDA y luego terminana con las cajas acusticas. Por algo sera no?

espero no haber aburrido y seguramente la CW como la llaman la van a seguir haciendo mientras se la compren, ohohooooooo este es otro tema. 

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## storzio

Gracias Juan Jose,, por tu respuesta y por tu tiempo,,  como dices la fisica nunca miente,, solo en el futbol, jejeje,, 

Saludos,,!!!


----------



## palomo

Buenas tardes amigos, le comento mi inquitud haber si algun amigo del foro me puede dar su opinion, en especial los que trabajan o tienen algun sonido o pic-up como le llaman.

En mi epoca de juventud tenia un sonido de renta, solo que me aleje de esto hace 10 años, y de nuevo el gusanito de los altos decibeles hiso mella en mi, y quiero retomar un rato como entretenimiento esto de los sonidos asi que pido un consejo, que tipo de baffle para bajo me combiene, el ultimo modelo con el que trabaje en el sonido fue con el turbosound, se parece al diseño del cervin-vega si mal no me equivoco al B-52, he leido que el gauss presenta buena respuesta en grave cuando estos se ocupan al aire libre, (como el de la imagen que adjunto) o como el tipo cervin-vega, pienso montarle bocinas de 18" asi que espero su consejo.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

a mi viejo se le antojo que le compre unos parlantes buenos para la pc, le termine comprando unos edifier con cono de kevlar, y la verdad me asombro la calidad de sonido y el volumen por ser tan chicuelos, eso si 450 mangos, de esto ya hace un año y medio

saludos


----------



## juanfilas

los edifier no son con cono de kevlar, son simil, es totalmente distinto el sonido (ojo no digo que suenen mal) el kevlar es mucho mas nitido, sin distorsion a ningun volumen, el tema es que al ser tan rigido a alta frecuencia es todo lo contrario, resonancias y distorciones terribles por eso hay que cortarlos tan abajo, por eso es necesario acompañarlos con tweeter que baje a 2500 hz sino no logras un sonido limpio en toda las frecuencias, el tema es que son caritos, 225 pesos argentinos para arriba un parlante de 6.5 pulgadas, pero bue.. .vale la pena

saludos cualquier duda pregunten


----------



## oZon

Gracias por responder Cacho

Solo pienso colocar un parlante por caja osea un parlante especializado (creo que se llama asi)

el parlate son FANE colossus 18XB:

Resonant Frequency          .           30Hz              
Magnet Weight         .                  120oz              
Impedance          .                    8Ohm              
Coil Size                                   .101.6mm/4in              
Sensitivity                  .                  97.5dB              
Power                      .                   RMS600W   
Peak                                               .2400W           
Frequency Response       .     27Hz-1kHz              
Diameter                     .                     457mm

Y diganme a que se refieren a Cerwin Vega es la marca del parlante o la caja en si,
pues vi ese modelo funcionar (me di cuenta por la forma de la caja no vi el parlante pues esta dentro) y no tenia mucho bajo UMMMM y no me dejo sorprendido. pero el modelo que les mostre sonaban mejor en los bajos con los parlantes FANE. por eso pensaba que alguien tenia  los planos. 

espero sus comentarios.

Saludos 

oZon


----------



## Tacatomon

palomo dijo:


> Buenas tardes amigos, le comento mi inquitud haber si algun amigo del foro me puede dar su opinion, en especial los que trabajan o tienen algun sonido o pic-up como le llaman.
> 
> En mi epoca de juventud tenia un sonido de renta, solo que me aleje de esto hace 10 años, y de nuevo el gusanito de los altos decibeles hiso mella en mi, y quiero retomar un rato como entretenimiento esto de los sonidos asi que pido un consejo, que tipo de baffle para bajo me combiene, el ultimo modelo con el que trabaje en el sonido fue con el turbosound, se parece al diseño del cervin-vega si mal no me equivoco al B-52, he leido que el gauss presenta buena respuesta en grave cuando estos se ocupan al aire libre, (como el de la imagen que adjunto) o como el tipo cervin-vega, pienso montarle bocinas de 18" asi que espero su consejo.
> 
> Saludos.



Para aplicaciones de corto alcance, van bien las Scoopers (Gauss), perosi quieres qeu se escuche a unas cuadras, los Folded Horn son la opccion correcta!.

See You!!


----------



## palomo

AAAAH  mira que bien, gracias por el dato amigo tacatomon ese detalle en verdad no lo sabia, asi que decidi ocupar los 2 modelos, las Scooper y los Folded Horn, unas para hacer bulla en el lugar y 2 pares en los extremos para tener un mayor alcense en bajos, solo que voy a tener que hacer algunas pruebas para oir si estos dos modelos se acoplan y no tener desfaces en el sonido, hooo de plano es mala ideas y ocupo todas de un solo modelo, esto lo digo porque he visto sonidos que combinan 2 modelos de bafles en bajos, y las bocinas que pienso poner son las pro-sound de la serie SF estas las ocupe con muy buenos resultados hace 10 años, presentan un buen sonido y soportan buena potencia.

Saludos.


----------



## aldemarar

aca estos se parese o son los que quieres


----------



## fede409

Les voy a pasar la hoja de datos del parlante que compre para el amplificador de guitarra junto a unas fotos de la caja o baffle.
Les cuento que este proyecto de electronica es el primero que llevo adelante, no tengo conocimientos previos y todo me esta costando mucho hacer y aprender.
Por favor opinen al respecto.Gracias ezavalla por tu respuesta y recomendacion.

disculpas¡¡ me olvide de adjuntar la hoja de datos


----------



## German Volpe

hola gente . Bueno, viendo los planos de las cajas de 15" me convencio 1 resulta ser esta que adjunte. Bueno... alguien la armo? conviene armarla? es para un woofer de 15" jahro o similar. la inclinacion que tiene es para mejorar los graves o para apoyarlo como monitor? Se puede omitir ese angulo y seguirlo de largo?
al parecer debe ser muy robusta por el volumen que tiene.
saludos


----------



## mariano22

hola! hace unos dias me compre un  woofer de 5 1/4" y queria hacerle una caja apar que sonara piola...

datos:
20 ounce ceramic magnet
30 watts RMS 200 watts'peak
Frequency response 70-7000 Hz
Inpedance 8 Ohm
Free air 70 Hz
88db Spl
1" aluminum voice coil

esos son todos los datos de la caja...
les agradeceria que me den una mano aunque dea minima porque estube viendo los diseños del primer post y no los entiendo mucho cual debo usar.. ya que es la primer vez que trabajo con esto..

un saludo!


----------



## Cacho

Seguí el link del post #274, aunque con ese tamaño y potencia... La verdad, estimo que hacerlos sólo adivinando te va a dar resultados bastante cercanos a lo óptimo.

En otras palabras, caclulo que en tu caso no vas a ganar ni perder mucho haciéndolas "al tuntún" o calculando todo.
De todas formas te recomiendo leer el post del link del #274 y hacer las mediciones para entender cómo funciona el asunto.

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe

mariano22 dijo:


> hola! hace unos dias me compre un woofer de 5 1/4" y queria hacerle una caja apar que sonara piola...
> 
> datos:
> 20 ounce ceramic magnet
> 30 watts RMS 200 watts'peak
> Frequency response 70-7000 Hz
> Inpedance 8 Ohm
> Free air 70 Hz
> 88db Spl
> 1" aluminum voice coil
> 
> esos son todos los datos de la caja...
> les agradeceria que me den una mano aunque dea minima porque estube viendo los diseños del primer post y no los entiendo mucho cual debo usar.. ya que es la primer vez que trabajo con esto..
> 
> un saludo!


 
hola mariano tenes el mismo woofer que yo, yo lo uso para pruebas nomas pero estaria bueno hacerle una caja. aca te dejo un video del mio con un amplificador bridge con tda2040. te dejo mi video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZx9kYN__xg

saludos


----------



## German Volpe

hola mariano, mira yo te recomendaria que armes el mismo que puse en youtube. el esquema lo saque del post que hizo el otro mariano. yo ya arme el simple y el puente, y los dos funcionan muy bien. . aa por cierto, con el 7377 me parece que te quedas corto, porq tu woofer es de 8ohm y el mio de 4ohm. aca te dejo el link del post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...50-lm1875-puente-simple-pre-tl072-pcbs-14305/

aca te dejo los videos, el single y el tda7377 fijate y pensa armar el que mas te guste. ambos son buenos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5-q5bqlU0I

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCF2t3Zu1bE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NKN0If7MIw

saludos


----------



## dj-quijote

ola que tal me lamo jose
sabess tengo un gran problema y me gustaria  si pudiesen ayudarme.
sibien claroo muchos diseños de cajas y parlantes , pero mi duda es como calculo la potencia de cada uno osea me explico.

tengo un amplificador de 200w a 8, de que potencia tiene que ser el woofer, el de medios y el de agudos?????? si me pudieran ayudar seria genial gracias


----------



## Tacatomon

dj-quijote dijo:


> ola q tal me lamo jose
> sabess tengo un gran problema y me gustaria  si pudiesen ayudarme.
> sibien claroo muchos diseños de cajas y parlantes , pero mi duda es como calculo la potencia de cada uno osea me explico.
> 
> tengo un amplificador de 200w a 8, de q potencia tiene qe ser el woofer, el de medios y el de agudos?????? si me pudieran ayudar seria genial gracias



Para sacarte esa duda de encima, leete este tema. Completo de preferencia:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobredimensionar-20-quedarse-corto-20-a-17249/

Saludos!!!


----------



## walter servin

Antes que nada saludo a todos espectacular el foro, me podrian ayudar con un dilema, tengo los componentes para 3 vias, parlante de 15" parlantes de 12" y drivers de 2 ", todos de 18sound, adjunto modelo de caja que me interesa, sera que alguien de buen corazon tiene un plano y si es posible su construccion, lo voy a usar en forma pasiva, se que no es lo correcto ni perfecto tratar de clonar pero, la economia actual nos obliga a eso, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola. aca te paso un plano de selenium que es parecido (NO IGUAL) a lo que necesitas.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Alejoturismo

Buenas, al leerme el post conpleto veo que el conocimiento en la materia es vasto, por lo tanto me tomo el atrevimiento de consultarles que les parece este parlante de GB Electroacustica, les pasos los datos es tambien de fabricaciòn nacional. Les dejo la dirección web del fabricante http://www.gb-audio.com.ar, estoy interesado en el woofer de 10". Les pego los datos técnicos por las dudas los modifiquen en dicha página.
Gracias.


SW.10K

Impedancia nominal: 6.0Ω
Impedancia mínima: 3.4Ω
Potencia: 80wrms / 140w. programa
Sensibilidad: 89dB
Respuesta en frecuencia: 20~1600Hz

Campana de aluminio
Cono de Kevlar polimerizado con ala de goma
VC Ø40mm - 4capas - former de aluminio
Xmax: 6.5mm
Entrehierro: 8mm
Imán diámetro: 115x20mm
Perno ventilado y extendido

Datos:
FR 21-32Hz / Qm 4.484 / Qes 0.459 / Qts 0.18 / Vas 130 ltrs.
Mms 72g / BL 8.45 Tm / R 0.27% / SD 225cm3
Respuesta óptima Fo~400Hz

Se recomienda cortar en frecuencia igual o inferior a 400Hz
40 Hz_ 6.6Ω / 50 Hz_5.4Ω / 60 Hz_5.0Ω / 80 Hz_ 4.7Ω / 100 Hz_4.9Ω / 120 Hz_5.3Ω
160 Hz_6.1Ω / 200 Hz_ 7.0Ω / 250 Hz_ 8.0Ω / 300 Hz_ 8.9Ω / 400 Hz_ 10.9Ω
500 Hz_ 12.7Ω / 600 Hz_14.0Ω

Caja Bass~Reflex
Volumen interno neto (VB) 90 l / S 4 / F-3 24Hz / FB 21Hz / port. dia 100mm / PL 520mm
Volumen interno neto (VB) 135 l / S 6 / F-3 20Hz / FB 21Hz / port. dia 100mm / PL 322m

Caja cerrada sin amortiguar 40 l / F-3=37Hz


----------



## NEO101

*Alejoturismo* , fijate este post (leelo completo). Ahí tenés las respuestas completas a tu pregunta:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/

(insisto: *leelo completo*. Hay varios temas en sí, y tenés las respuestas a prácticamente todas las dudas que te surjan de ese woofer).


----------



## vicmagucas

Para aquellos de un gran conocimiento de los bass horn Front Folded tipo cerwin vega necesito esta ayuda. Tengo una serie de formulas entendibles de como se calbula:

a. Área de la garganta
b. Longitud del Horn
c. Área de la boca
d. Volumen de la camara de compresión del parlante

Pero, el problema que tengo es que ignoro una vez teniendo el resultado como medir físicamente en el horn estas medidas, es decir, si el área de la garganta es 732 centimetros cuadrados cual es la base y altura que debo medir la parte del triangulo o la del rectángulo que forma la garganta. Ayuda quiero diseñar cajas de esta de acorde al parlante. Gracias


----------



## vicmagucas

Formula para calcular el área de la garganta de una folded horn

So= 2*pi*Fs*Qts*Vas/c

Donde,

So es el área de la garganta dado centimetros cuadrados
Fs=Fo 
Vas dado en metros cubicos


----------



## ing enano

hola amigos del foro, intento conseguir los planos para construir el cajon de modelo dv-sub de lacustic si alguien de ustedes los posee y gusta conpartirlos con migo se les agradeceria mucho.


----------



## Alejoturismo

ing enano dijo:


> hola amigos del foro, intento conseguir los planos para construir el cajon de modelo dv-sub de lacustic si alguien de ustedes los posee y gusta conpartirlos con migo se les agradeceria mucho.




Ing Enano, aca te paso algunos datos, fijate si te sirven, esta noche me fijo por que se que tengo algunas cosas más. Son planos en Autocad, te los transforme a *.pdf. Te paso tambien los modelos en 3D de el sub, estos si los tenes que abrir con Autocad.


----------



## walter11874

Hola a todos, necesito si alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un par de woofer selenium bien pesados de 10", los compre hace unos cuantos años, arme unas cajas de 2 vias, algo que anduvo no muy bien, osea las construi sin ningun criterio, si alguien tiene algun archivo que me pueda servir se los agradesco, puede ser de 2 o 3 vias del tipo para uso domestico, nada profecional pero de buen rendimiento, gracias a todos...


----------



## NEO101

Si tenés el modelo exacto de los parlantes (supongo que NO son los 10PW3 porque esos no son pesados) se puede hacer un cálculo y saber bien qué cajas se deben hacer.
Sino, cualquier cosa que hagas (sin saber los parámetros de Thiele y Small) puede andar tan mal, peor, o mejor que las cajas que ya tenés, *completamente al azar*.
O sea, hace falta el modelo 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

NEO101 dijo:


> O sea, hace falta el modelo...


O ponerse a medir los parámetros 

Saludos


----------



## walter11874

NEO101 dijo:


> Si tenés el modelo exacto de los parlantes (supongo que NO son los 10PW3 porque esos no son pesados) se puede hacer un cálculo y saber bien qué cajas se deben hacer.
> Sino, cualquier cosa que hagas (sin saber los parámetros de Thiele y Small) puede andar tan mal, peor, o mejor que las cajas que ya tenés, *completamente al azar*.
> O sea, hace falta el modelo
> 
> Saludos!


Hola NEO 101 los woofer son marca selenium modelo 10pw2 de 10" de diametro 250W de potencia max. y de impedancia de 8 ohm, los tiro con una potencia tambien construida por mi de 25+25w RMS, el tema es que uno se pone mas viejo y mas exigente, con estas caja que tengo (armadas sin ningun tipo de criterio) hasta hace un tiempo me parecia que funcionaban bien pero ahora mas critico me doy cuenta que con los niveles de frecuencia mas bajos del orden de los 25hz a 60hz pareceria que van a explotar es como que se hace un vaco total dentro de las mismas y da un efecto orrible a cualquier reproduccion, si esta a tu alcanse algun archivo que me puedas proporcionar te lo agradecere... Saludos Walter Santa Fe capital Argentina


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

walter11874 dijo:


> Hola NEO 101 los woofer son marca selenium modelo 10pw2 de 10" de diametro 250W de potencia max. y de impedancia de 8 ohm, los tiro con una potencia tambien construida por mi de 25+25w RMS, el tema es que uno se pone mas viejo y mas exigente, con estas caja que tengo (armadas sin ningun tipo de criterio) hasta hace un tiempo me parecia que funcionaban bien pero ahora mas critico me doy cuenta que con los niveles de frecuencia mas bajos del orden de los 25hz a 60hz pareceria que van a explotar es como que se hace un vaco total dentro de las mismas y da un efecto orrible a cualquier reproduccion, si esta a tu alcanse algun archivo que me puedas proporcionar te lo agradecere... Saludos Walter Santa Fe capital Argentina



Walter:

Lo que te dice NEO es que no importa que archivo o modelo de caja uses, *NO HAY NINGUNA GARANTIA DE QUE FUNCIONEN BIEN*!!!
La unica forma de conocer como se va a comportar el parlante en una caja determinada es tener/conseguir/medir (preferiblemente este último) unos valores propios de cada parlante llamados *Parámetros de Thiele-Small*. Con esos valores y usando un software especial (gratuito) podés saber como se comporta en frecuencia el conjunto caja+parlante y como varía este comportamiento cuando cambias el volumen o modificas los ports o lo que sea que le hagas.
Hace tiempo creé un tema sobre eso y lo podés leer acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
Cualquier otra cosa que te digan o te cuenten...*ES MENTIRA*! Este es el método real para medir, diseñar y ajustar baffles. Hay otros métodos mas sofisticados, pero para empezar...con esto anda muy bien.

PD: La potencia e impedancia del parlante NO SIRVEN PARA NADA, así que esos parámetros - asumiendo que sean verdaderos - son completamente inútiles.


----------



## NEO101

Buen día 

*Cacho*: exacto , por eso puse, o el modelo, o bien los parametros de TS (entre paréntesis).

*eza:* mucho mejor medirlos. Pero si no quiere medirlos y se quiere arriesgar, los parámetros del 10PW2 están disponibles... es mejor que nada.


*walter11874*: es tal como te comenta *ezavalla*.  Lo *ideal* es que los midas, para eso vas a necesitar una caja que *solo te va a servir para hacer la medición*. Todo el método está en el post que te pasó *ezavalla*. Con las mediciones, se usa el programa WinISD y ahí sabés exactamente cómo debe ser la caja.
Ahora bien, si los parlantes son originales Selenium y nunca fueron reparados, se puede confiar en los valores que dá el fabricante para ese modelo (yo los tengo). Es mejor medirlos, pero confiando en el fabricante *probablemente* (no seguro) logrés una caja buena u óptima.

Ahora bien, te adelanto 3 cosas: 
1) Ese parlante es de entre 100 y 150 Watt RMS (NO 250).
2) Vas a necesitar, idealmente una caja que *no va a ser menor de 90 litros... andá pensando si tenés espacio*.
3) No esperes buena reproducción por debajo de 50 o 40 Hz en el mejor de los casos.

Esos parlantes NO SON para HI-Fi, son para refuerzo sonoro.

Adicionalmente te comento que tengo un 10PW3 (es parecido) y podés ver un poco de mis peripecias en los siguientes post:

Por qué NO sirve una caja chica:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/winisd-cone-excursion-xmax-30044/

Acá tenés algunos comentarios entre medio. También, si lo leés, vas a ver qué parlantes elegir si querés Hi-Fi 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/index8.html

Medidas de la caja que *no conviene* hacer 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/conviene-fondo-sea-paralelo-17288/


Saludos y contanos qué te parece. Si querés te hago una simulación en el WinISD (a priori da como 130 Litros, pero tal vez modificando un poco y, previa supervisión de *ezavalla*, puede achicarse a 90 por ejemplo...)


----------



## alexx_57

Hola gente del foro, quisiera saber si me pueden sacar una duda que me surgio, resuelta que quiero armar un par de cajas bass-reflex, quiero tener graves bien marcados, ahora que me conviene dos cajas con woofer de 18" o 4 cajas de 15"?,en varias casas pregunte y me dijieron que es mejor dos de 18", porque golpea mas...blablabla, mi preferencia seria hacer las de 15" porque son mas chicas,livianas y faciles de transportar, q opinan?


----------



## hvidrio

bueno alexx_57  ,mi umilde opinion y sin conocimientos teoricos , si es para espacios  cerrados  2 por 15  buenos  andan bien  .   al aire libre  18  pugadas  . con 4 ya golpea lindo . segun a que te dediques para mi ,bandas en vivo  ,ni lo pienso


----------



## alexx_57

hvidrio dijo:


> bueno alexx_57  ,mi umilde opinion y sin conocimientos teoricos , si es para espacios  cerrados  2 por 15  buenos  andan bien  .   al aire libre  18  pugadas  . con 4 ya golpea lindo . segun a que te dediques para mi ,bandas en vivo  ,ni lo pienso



Hola mi idea es ir armandome de equipos para empezar a sonorizar eventos en salones cerrados, nada de aire libre, te comento que por ahora cuento con un rack con 3 potencias y crossover, pero me gustaria armar las cajas a mi, solamente tengo de 2 full-range de 15" con driver selenium de 1" y woofer jahro, pero me doy cuenta que me falta golpe. varios me dijieron que probara con las 1810, pero por lo que he visto tienen graves secos, y se quedan cortas mas abajo, por eso la idea de hacer 4 de 15" sintonizadas por el orden de los 40hz, saludos!


----------



## hvidrio

por aca para ese caso usan unas 2por15 eminence que andan bien y son economicas y esas  1810  puede ser el golpe seco,por el corte y la ecualizacion y damping de la p

 p otencia   y  no digo mas nada porque  me va a saltar el cartel  ;peligro


----------



## hvidrio

hola pregunte hace dias para armar cajas dobles 2 por 18  con parlantes blac widow .       encontre  1 pdf  con datos sobre  el parlante  me serviran para calcular las cajas ,yo no tengo ni idea como hacerlo .    saludoss


----------



## Alfdorf

Saludos
Desde Ecuador.
Hice la misma pregunta en otra parte del foro pero nadie respondió; espero aquí me puedan ayudar.

En si tengo:

3 Tweeters de un equipo Sony MHC-GRX80.
1 Subwoofer 8"-60W de un home theatre JVC TH-A5.
2 Speakers 6,5" de un equipo Sony MHC-GRX80.

Con toda la información, que existe en el foro voy a tratar de armar una caja, iniciando por medir los parámetros T/S del subwoofer y los Speakers.

*Pregunta 1*
Puedo medir el volumen individual para cada elemento, pero al querer montarlos todos en una misma caja, el volumen total de la caja será la sumatoria de los volumenes parciales para cada elemento?.

*Pregunta 2*
Para cada elemento podría determinar el tipo de caja, pero en lo personal quisiera armar una caja porteada; en caso de ser una porteada y considerando que la caja será armada con distintos elementos, como determino las dimensiones del puerto?

Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alfdorf dijo:


> En si tengo:
> 3 Tweeters de un equipo Sony MHC-GRX80.
> 1 Subwoofer 8"-60W de un home theatre JVC TH-A5.
> 2 Speakers 6,5" de un equipo Sony MHC-GRX80.
> Con toda la información, que existe en el foro voy a tratar de armar una caja, iniciando por medir los parámetros T/S del subwoofer y los Speakers.
> 
> *Pregunta 1*
> Puedo medir el volumen individual para cada elemento, pero al querer montarlos todos en una misma caja, el volumen total de la caja será la sumatoria de los volumenes parciales para cada elemento?.



Lo primero es que digas que quieres armar con todos esos parlantes, por que lo mas razonable sería armar dos medios+altos y un subwoofer, y te sobraría un tweeter...es decir, serían tres cajas, no una.



Alfdorf dijo:


> *Pregunta 2*
> Para cada elemento podría determinar el tipo de caja, pero en lo personal quisiera armar una caja porteada; en caso de ser una porteada y considerando que la caja será armada con distintos elementos, como determino las dimensiones del puerto?



Eso se determina luego de tener los parámetros T/S y realizar el cálculo de la caja. Lo que quieras no importa mucho, los parámetros T/S determinan el tipo óptimo de caja.


----------



## Alfdorf

Tengo un car audio Pioneer DEH-P5050UB, de acuerdo a las especificaciones podría usar 4x50W (4/8 ohms) ó 2x50W (4/8 ohms) + 70W (2 ohms).

En los frontales 2x50W le tengo instalado unos Soundstream Ls.401; pero mi idea es que a la salida de 70W (2 ohms) hacer una sola caja utilizando los elementos antes indicados.

Como indicas tenia pensado hacer 3 en una sola caja colocando en paralelo los altos(3 en serie) ||medios(2 en serie)||Bajo; con esto tengo una impedancia de salida de alrededor de (2,3 ohms); complementandolos con filtros pasivos de primer orden.

Entonces podría conectarlos en paralelo como indico, pero debería hacerles compartimientos individuales por gama de frecuencia?

Una pregunta adicional, para medir los parámetros necesito usar un amplificador de potencia; podría usar la entrada auxiliar de un equipo de sonido para conectar el generardor de audio, y en los puntos de conexión de los parlantes del equipo conectar el elemento a probar?; la idea es usar un equipo de sonido cualquiera como amplificador, ó por las caracteristicas de los equipos de sonido, los datos que se obtengan no son confiables?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alfdorf dijo:


> Como indicas tenia pensado hacer 3 en una sola caja colocando en paralelo los altos(3 en serie) ||medios(2 en serie)||Bajo; con esto tengo una impedancia de salida de alrededor de (2,3 ohms); complementandolos con filtros pasivos de primer orden.



Y que te hace pensar que poniendo filtros pasivos de primer orden los parlantes quedan en paralelo?
Te recomiendo que leas el foro, ya que hay varios temas que explican como calcular filtros pasivos y te vas a dar cuenta el error conceptual que estás cometiendo.



Alfdorf dijo:


> Entonces podría conectarlos en paralelo como indico, pero debería hacerles compartimientos individuales por gama de frecuencia?



Solo hay que aislar los medios de los graves. Los tweeters normalmente vienen sellados, así que no hay problemas con esos.



Alfdorf dijo:


> Una pregunta adicional, para medir los parámetros necesito usar un amplificador de potencia; podría usar la entrada auxiliar de un equipo de sonido para conectar el generardor de audio, y en los puntos de conexión de los parlantes del equipo conectar el elemento a probar?; la idea es usar un equipo de sonido cualquiera como amplificador, ó por las caracteristicas de los equipos de sonido, los datos que se obtengan no son confiables?



Leé el enlace en el tema de la medición de los parámetros T/S. Ahí está respondido lo que buscas.


----------



## Alfdorf

Lo que digo es:
Conecto en serie los 3 altos.
Conecto en serie los 2 medios.
Luego todo esto lo conecto en paraleo con el grave; así obtengo la impedancia una impedancia aproximada de 2,3 ohms (calculada).
Luego a cada etapa le adiciono los filtros y así eliminar las frecuecias no deseadas para cada una de ellas; logicamente esto hará variar mi impedancia total, pero creo que estaría en un valor alrededor de los 2 ohms; eso si, tendría que probar el comportamiento final.
Es esto correcto o en realidad estoy en un error ?.

En cuanto a lo demás  voy a iniciar las pruebas de los parametros T/S de los elementos.
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Alfdorf dijo:


> Lo que digo es:
> Conecto en serie los 3 altos.
> Conecto en serie los 2 medios.
> Luego todo esto lo conecto en paraleo con el grave; así obtengo la impedancia una impedancia aproximada de 2,3 ohms (calculada).
> Luego a cada etapa le adiciono los filtros y así eliminar las frecuecias no deseadas para cada una de ellas; logicamente esto hará variar mi impedancia total, pero creo que estaría en un valor alrededor de los 2 ohms; eso si, tendría que probar el comportamiento final.
> *Es esto correcto o en realidad estoy en un error *?.



Estás en un error. Vos podés calcular la impedancia como quieras, pero cuando pongás los filtros se te van todos los calculos de impedancia al diablo, por que los filtros "separan" a los parlantes y a hora vas a una tener impedancia variable en función de la frecuencia. Para bajas frecuencias vas a tener la impedancia del woofer, para frecuencias medias vas a tener la impedancia de los dos medios en serie y para los agudos tenés la impedancia de los tres tweeters en serie.
El resultado real NO ES EL QUE TE HE DESCRIPTO, pero creo que la idea queda clara.


----------



## NEO101

*Alfdorf *, siguiendo el razonamiento que te menciona *ezavalla* respecto de los filtros (que no es exacto como el bien dice, pero da una idea clara), para graves la impedancia va a ser la del woofer, es decir 8 ohms.
Resumido, dado que el que más potencia requiere (para mantener un sonido equilibrado) es el woofer, esa combinación que querés usar no va a resultar... Los medios y agudos van a a "tapar" al woofer. Si lo equalizás o lo que sea, vas a lograr equilibrarlos, a costa de atenuar medios y agudos. Pero no vas a lograr mucho volúmen en graves... salvo que ese woofer sea de mucha sensibilidad, digamos más de 98 dB, y aún así estás complicado...

No tenés manera de usar un amplificador que no se sea de car audio, alguno para 8 ohm? 
Hay circuitos muy baratos de armar (salvo por el transformador) de HiFi sobre 8 ohm (mi preferido el LM3886, por simplicidad/fidelidad).

¡Saludos!

Agrego: el volúmen y cálculos de la caja son solo para el woofer. El tweeter está cerrado, y los medios los vas a aislar con una campana de aluminio o bien dividiendo la caja adentro con madera. También podés dejar los medios y agudos en una caja separada de la del woofer...


----------



## Alfdorf

Entonces podría colocar todo en paralelo, pero sin instalar los filtros.
Y no debo hacer calculos de caja para los medios.
Es correcto?; de todas formas acepto sugerencias sobre como armar; basados en su experiencia.
El amplificador es para la medición de los parámetros T/S ó para el funcionamiento de la caja que se desea armar?

A proposito que conocen sobre el software ARTA?


----------



## NEO101

-*No* los pongas en paralelo sin filtros. No son los filtros el problema.

-Lo que te mencionaba del amplificador era por la impedancia de los parlantes, no es necesario un amplificador especial para medir los parámetros de TS (solo se recomienda que no tenga mucha distorsión).

-Y no, hasta donde sé para los medios no necesitás cáculo de caja (creo que sí conviene ponerle un buen relleno a la caja, pero que lo confirme Ezavalla  )

¡Saludos!


----------



## Alfdorf

Bueno,

Lo que haré es, instalaré cada medio a cada uno de los canales traseros de Car audio.
Calcularé la caja de graves.
Utilizaré la salida RCA-subwoofer del car audio para instalar un amplificador. Si pueden recomienden uno.

Como les había comentado, encontré este software (ARTA) en la red, si les interesa lo evaluen y viertan sus comentarios. Solo estará 7 días (a partir de hoy) en el link.

https://rcpt.yousendit.com/830319263/b512fe3ce5d37a8252bc4aa04ac11d10

Subo tambien el manual que encontré, de una de las 3 aplicaciones del software.


----------



## blogger

no se donde poner en donde podria preguntar esto pero necesito de un software que pueda medir los decibele de una cancion que se este reproduciendo sin necesidad de usar un microfono pero que ademas se mande lo medido a otro programa. 
si pueden ayudarme se los agradecere , es cierto ya baje el "arta" pero creo que solo se puede medir con microfono y ademas no se si se puedan mandar los datos a otro programa
ojala alguien me pueda ayudar


----------



## Tacatomon

Si necesitas medir SPL en directo, necesitas un micro y un programa a la par. Ahora, si necesitas medir el "Volumen" de una cancion, buscá un editor de audio freeware; éste te va a decir cuantos db tiene la pista y lo podrás modificar a tu antojo.

Saludos!!!


----------



## chopper2

Hola a todos. que medios y que tweeters me recomiendan para acompañar dos woofers DAS de 15" 200W rms, para armarme dos cajas de tres vias?, saludos


----------



## rictc84

Hola todos no se si me podrian ayudar a contruir una caja para mi parlante PREMIER  TSP-1793 resp frec 39-2500 SUBWOOFER  10''; 70 watts RSM; doble bobina de 4 ohm sesitividad de 84 decibelios; magneto de estroncio de 33 onz; 
Quisiera que suene lo mejor posible nose si se trate de un buen parlante , por favor no entiendo mucho hacerca de esto baje algunos aspectos para armar pero no los entendi


----------



## Juan Jose

chopper2 dijo:


> Hola a todos. que medios y que tweeters me recomiendan para acompañar dos woofers DAS de 15" 200W rms, para armarme dos cajas de tres vias?, saludos


 
Hola chopper22. Bienvenido al foro!
Si tienes los datos del parlante y el mismo llega a unos 3500 o 4000 hz puedes tratar de conseguir un driver de la misma marca y empezar con un sistema de 2 vias.
No conozco supertwters de la marca DAS pero se puede incorporar despues si es que te parece que le falta ¨brillo¨al sonido. 

Que tipo de aplicacion le darás? Es para DJ?

saludos 

Juan Jose


----------



## chopper2

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola chopper22. Vienvenido al foro!
> Si tienes los datos del parlante y el mismo llega a unos 3500 o 4000 hz puedes tratar de conseguir un driver de la misma marca y empezar con un sistema de 2 vias.
> No conozco supertwters de la marca DAS pero se puede incorporar despues si es que te parece que le falta ¨brillo¨al sonido.
> 
> Que tipo de aplicacion le darás? Es para DJ?
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan Jose



Geacias por la bienvenida, le pienso dar digamos un uso HiFi hogareño si es que existe el termino, por eso me gustaria que fuese de tres vias con buenos balos y agudos con brillo , igualmente me gusta que llegado el caso se banquen 150 a 200W, sin problemas, tampoco quiero que sea todo DAS, por eso preguntaba que medio y que tweeters pueden ir sin importar la marca, saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

chopper2 dijo:


> Geacias por la bienvenida, le pienso dar digamos un uso HiFi hogareño si es que existe el termino, por eso me gustaria que fuese de tres vias con buenos balos y agudos con brillo , igualmente me gusta que llegado el caso se banquen 150 a 200W, sin problemas, tampoco quiero que sea todo DAS, por eso preguntaba que medio y que tweeters pueden ir sin importar la marca, saludos


 
Bueno, como medios puedes utilizar un driver de compresion y un crosover bien diseñado y fabricado segun las reglas del arte, sino a baja potencia sentiras ruiditos. Marcas: yo he probado con buenos resultados SELENIUM  d250 y el D220TI (mucho mejor), en SKP puede ser el DR1100 o el DR1175 (mejor), mejor calidad los JBL pero son todos ya para sonido profesional. UNa alternativa muy VALIDA para audio HIFI es un parlante de 6 pulgadas de rango medio. Para tweters tenes tambien en Selenium y SKP. El recomendable es el ST324 que con un woofer de 15 va muy pero muy bien. Ya ahi el medio deberia ser una bocina con driver o un parlante de 8 pulgadas. 
Te adelanto que son TREMEDOS BAFLES para uso hogareño, pero......sobre gustos no hay nada escrito. 
saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## NEO101

No creo que se justifique tomarse el trabajo de medirlos... 200 PMPO creo que son unos 10 a 15 RMS (según el ánimo del "fabricante").  Encima poca sensibilidad (88dB).

Yo le haría una cajita que te quede cómoda en el lugar donde la vas a poner, madera de 10 a 15 milímteros de espesor. 8 litros maso queda práctica (no especificaste tamaño del cono creo). Mucha wata adentro (se compra en las casas que venden telas). Y el tubo de sintonía podés probar con diferentes longitudes y ver cómo te gusta más el sonido... 3 cm o 2,5 cm de diámetro.
Todo lo que puse es medio al "voleo", pero es posible que logres algo bastante aceptable sin demasiado trabajo.

¡Saludos y cuenta luego qué hiciste y qué tal resultó!

Marcelo.


----------



## chopper2

chopper2 dijo:


> Hola a todos. que medios y que tweeters me recomiendan para acompañar dos woofers DAS de 15" 200W rms, para armarme dos cajas de tres vias?, saludos



Hola, a mi correo de yahoo me llego esta respuesta de Marcelo(NEO101) que es la siguiente:

Hola chopper2, bienvenido!
Si es para HiFi específicamente hablando, para medios NO deberías usar compresores, sino un parlante con cono de unas 4 a 6 pulgadas máximo.
Tweeter de domo (en mi opinión). NO piezoeléctrico (puede haber excepciones MUY raras).
Y el woofer deberías medir o conseguir los parámetros de Thiele Small, ya que sino la caja va a ser una lotería, literalmente. Si juegas a la lotería, ya no es HI-Fi 
¡Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto!
Marcelo.

Antes que nada quiero agradecer a marcelo su respuesta y no se por que motivo puedo leer la respuesta en mi mail pero no lo encuntro en el foro para poder responderle, si alguien sabe por que pasa esto se los agradeceria, y ademas quiero saber por que marcelo me recomienda para un sistema hi fi que el medio no debe ser mayor a 6" ya que pensaba ponerlo de 8", pensando que seria mejor pero por lo visto no es aconsejable, gracias de    nuevo y saludos para todos


----------



## NEO101

Hola *chopper2*, sí, no sé qué pasó con mi mensaje, justo lo buscaba y pensé que estaba en el post equivocado...

Lo de no pasarse de 6 pulgadas es relativo, es una orientación. Pasa que si usás de 8', vas a necesitar que el tweeter se "estire" bastante hacia abajo en frecuencia, o bien vas a tener que hacerlo de 4 vías.
Un lindo parlante para medios, fácil de conseguir en Argentina, son los RM5:
http://www.audifan.com.ar/rm5.html
O el de medios de GBAudio
http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/

En este foro tenés bastante info de los mismos, fijate los bafles que armó Sergio Rossi por ejemplo (está hacia el final de este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/ el cual te recomiendo ampliamente que lo leas. Las fotos están en otro post, hacia el final del que menciono te lo dice...)

¡Saludos y suerte en tu proyecto!
Marcelo.



			
				nikko dijo:
			
		

> muchas gracias.
> mi idea es hacer un equipo hi-fi para la casa y para alguna fiesta chica, las potencias va a ser las que posteo ejtagle (HighEnd ClaseD UCD de 25W a 1250Wrms) y pensaba hacer 2x100w y una mas para un sub (seria un equipo 2.1), pero como estos parlantes no me van a dar, ¿cuales parlantes me recomiendad (que no sean muy caros) y con que caja?
> 
> Mucha gracias por toda su ayuda



Ya que pides una *recomendación* HiFi... *a mí gusto*, eliminaría el sub y haría un 2.0 , exactamente como el que hizo Sergio Rossi en (y ya puse este link 80 veces hoy, pero tiene mucha data útil, en especial con lo que cuesta conseguir buenos parlantes en Argentina.... leelo entero para entenderlo, o cerca del final para ver el tema en cuestión --> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/ )

¡Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

NEO101 dijo:


> ...no sé qué pasó con mi mensaje...


Voló junto con una limpieza: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/limpieza-33767/#post274791

Saludos


----------



## Alfdorf

Que tal Amigos
Luego de poder sacar un poco de tiempo, al menos pude completar los calculos.
Adjunto a la presente podrán encontrar los archivos .bb6 (BassBox 6 Pro) que corresponden a las cajas de cada uno de los parlantes que deseo usar.
La idea es hacer 3 cajas en 1 (adosadas).
los parlantes Sony, serán instalados a los costados,mientras que el JVC será instalado en el centro.
Los parlantes Sony serán conectados directamente al reproductor (Pioneer DEH-P5050UB) pero para los parlantes de la parte trasera del vehículo.
El parlante JVC, será conectado a la salida preamplificada de subwoofer en el reproductor; a traves de un amplificador.
Podría alguien ayudarmen en el analisis los calculos, principalmente los de la caja porteada; ya que tendría que usar un puerto en "L", para que este entre en la caja.
Se agradecen las sugerencias ya que es mi primer proyecto.
Gracias.


----------



## Alfdorf

Envio una corrección, con una analogía entre el Bassbox y el WinISD.
Hago una consulta adicional, existe algún problema en que se conecte el subwoofer directamente a la salida pre-out del car-audio, sin utilizar un amplificador?


----------



## zeta_bola_1

no te lo va a mover al sub, la salida es un precisamente un pre, no tiene potencia de audio

saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

mmmm, si no recuerdo mal fue en el tiempo de la secundaria donde un profesor me dijoq eu el mdf es papel y carton prensado, de hecho mas de una vez me encontre con pedacitos de diario, al mejor estilo papel higienico de mala calidad jeje

si tampoco recuerdo mal a este tipo de material se le dice o decia guillermina

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo les digo "bafles de cartón" Por que el cartón y los bafles guardan un similar diseño. Todos parten de fibras...

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ...el mdf es papel y carton prensado, de hecho mas de una vez me encontre con pedacitos de diario...


El papel y el cartón están hechos de fibras de...
Si los procesás y separás en fibras, los mezclás con unas cuantas porquerías y lo prensás de nuevo...


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> El MDF es una parva de fibras de madera y pegotes y cera prensados bajo presión...



La base es la misma, pero simplemente prensando papel de diario y cartón no tenés MDF.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Lo demás que no se pueda arreglar respecto a la curva de respuesta en frecuencia, se puede "aplanar" en forma activa mediante filtros. Tema que aún estoy viendo...

Saludos!!!


----------



## nomesacasunmango

hola ,creo que se estan olvidando de las cajas altek 816 quizas algien de ustedes habran bisto o tenido una de estas .en los 90 fueron muy conosidas complementadas con el famoso modulo A de leea o sea un gabinete con una bocina 511 y 4 tweter 2001 ,pues estas cajas en su tiempo tenian una muy buena difucion de graves eso si,la construccion de estas para mi fueron dificil, un dolor de cabeza pues tenia poco conocimiento de carpinteria


----------



## nikko

otra pregunta mas: con el WinISD, creo un proyecto pero, cuando me dice cuantos drivers quiero, que numero le pongo? mi idea es que en cada caja allan 2 woofer selenium 8pw3 y un Tweeters.

Muchas gracias a todos por su paciencia y sus respuestas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ese woofer tiene algo raro en el modelo. Creo que te conviene medir los parámetros T/S por que pueden estar mal...o hay alguna otra cosa mal ahí. Si eliges una caja bass-reflex con un ajuste subchebischev la respuesta es plana hasta debajo de 10Hz (seee....bueno!) y los ports tienen un largo de *0cm *
Las únicas que andan son una bass-reflex con ajuste quasi-butterwoth de 3 orden, pero la respuesta es un asco y usa 85 lts. La otra que anda bien es una sellada con ajuste de igual-ripple y Q=0.9, pero usa 250 lts de caja.

Moraleja: Verificar los parámetros T/S por que eso que sale es horrible, o mejor aún...si es para HiFi, elegí otro woofer.

PD: Si querés poner 2 woofers, pues elegís 2 y listo. Los tweeters y medios no cuentan.


----------



## German Volpe

ezavalla dijo:


> Ese woofer tiene algo raro en el modelo. Creo que te conviene medir los parámetros T/S por que pueden estar mal...o hay alguna otra cosa mal ahí. Si eliges una caja bass-reflex con un ajuste subchebischev la respuesta es plana hasta debajo de 10Hz (seee....bueno!) y los ports tienen un largo de *0cm *
> Las únicas que andan son una bass-reflex con ajuste quasi-butterwoth de 3 orden, pero la respuesta es un asco y usa 85 lts. La otra que anda bien es una sellada con ajuste de igual-ripple y Q=0.9, pero usa 250 lts de caja.
> 
> Moraleja: Verificar los parámetros T/S por que eso que sale es horrible, o mejor aún...si es para HiFi, elegí otro woofer.
> 
> PD: Si querés poner 2 woofers, pues elegís 2 y listo. Los tweeters y medios no cuentan.


 
si eso es verdad, yo una ves hize un tema sobre cual woofer elegir y me habia convencido el selenium de 12". pero con cualquier programa que usaba, me daba perversidades de resultados jajaja. asi que no lo elegi. yo creo que el problema de ese woofer es que esta "cortado" demasiado bajo. y como no es "subwoofer" , para bajar le cuesta mas.
porque la verdad que ese parlante no se lleva muy bien con los graves, es mas para medios que se usa. pero bue... yo no soy un ingeniero para andar criticando.
saludos


----------



## nikko

hola ezavalla
que otro woofer me recomendas para HiFi? Y algun tipo especial de caja?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay por ahí unos temas de parlanes Jahro, parlantes GB y creo que NEO101 hizo referencias en este mismo tema la página anterior o la otra. Fijate ahí que hay algunos buenos y muchos malos y los comentarios te van a guiar.
En cuanto a las cajas, no te puedo recomendar ninguna hasta que no tengas el woofer, por que ya habrás visto que las cajas se diseñan de acuerdo al parlante y no al boleo, asi que cuando lo tengas, conversamos.


----------



## nikko

hola ezavalla.

Despues de leer el post sobre los parlantes jahro y los gb, que voy a quedar con los selenium, porque los gb me salen muy caro!!!
Estube buscando los parametros T/S del parlante y no son los mismos que los que tiene cargado el WinISD, los dejo abajo para descargar. Queria saber si me podes ayudar a cargar los datos al WinISD (los cargo sin problema pero cuando lo quiero simular me da una linea recta¿?) aparte el volumen que me da es de 300l (lo mas provable es que yo cometi algun error).

Muchas gracias a ezavalla y a todos por su ayuda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

nikko dijo:


> Estube buscando los parametros T/S del parlante y no son los mismos que los que tiene cargado el WinISD, los dejo abajo para descargar. Queria saber si me podes ayudar a cargar los datos al WinISD (*los cargo sin problema pero cuando lo quiero simular me da una linea recta¿?) aparte el volumen que me da es de 300l* (lo mas provable es que yo cometi algun error).



Simulá UN SOLO PARLANTE, por que para las cajas bass-reflex hay algo raro el WinISD y siempre dá una recta. De todas formas, no tiene caso usar dos de ellos si la caja no es sellada, salvo que uses una división interna en la caja para aislar los parlantes entre sí y ponerle un port a cada uno.

Los parámetros T/S no son los mismos que están en el WinISD, pero los valores están dentro de la variabilidad estipulada del 15%, así que podés usarlos sin problemas.

Tené en cuenta que ese parlante es tipo "PRO" y que la frecuencia de resonancia es bastante alta (-3dB a 70Hz), así que no esperes tener bajos grandiosos a menos que sintonices muy bien la caja.

Considerando UN PARLANTE y con los parámetros del WinISD:


Con un ajuste sub-chebischev llegás a 30Hz de frecuencia de corte del baffle, pero la rsta en frecuencia tiene una variación de 4dB y eso es mucho para mi gusto, y tiene un volumen de 270 lts.
Una caja sellada tiene una rsta muuucho mejor, pero la frecuencia de corte es de 80Hz (pero puede arreglarse con electrónica) y el volumen es de 125 lts.
Una caja pasabanda de 4 orden tiene una rsta muy bonita, pero necesita una mitad de la caja con un volumen de 400 lts .
En fin...vos verás que hacés.


----------



## NEO101

Nikko, le hechaste un vistazo a los Selenium Bass? Me parece que vas a llegar más abajo en frecuencia, y con cajas más chicas...

Edito:
fijate el primer post de acá:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/selenium-bass-8sw11a-winisd-30529/
Ahí tenés el .pdf con los parámetros, porque ahora no los tengo acá...


----------



## nikko

Muchas gracias NEO101, pero ya me decidi, despues de probrar con monton de selenium en el WinISD, ninguno de dio un grafico bueno, entonses probe el B-8K (de gb audio, sabiendo que el 10" era muy bueno) y me dio un grafico muy bueno (lo posteo abajo) ahora tengo que ver si voy a  a poner medios y cuales, y que me conciene ¿Tweeter o driver? y Tambien tengo que pensar que forma va a tener la caja


----------



## NEO101

Te repito lo que dije antes: Si es HI-Fi (y creo que vas para ese lado), tweeter de domo y medios de 4 a 6 pulgadas (GbAudio y Audifan tienen).

Saludos!

PD: con qué volúmen de caja te dió esa curva?


----------



## naikon

Hola, queria hacer una consulta con respecto a las cajas de CIARE .. vi que hay 2 planos circulando, una calibrada para 53hz.. en la cual ponen parlantes de 400 y 500 rms de 12" .. y la otra, en la cual t*A*mb*IÉN* usan parlantes de 12" esta sintonizada en 37hz si no recuerdo mal, y utilizan parlantes de 700 rms..

Mi duda es... yo puedo armar estas cajas pero *POR* ej poner un parlante marca XXX de 12" el cual tira masomenos 150rms ?? (esa es la idea de mi proyecto) ..

Mi duda viene ya que estas cajas veo que las hicieron "para parlantes" de mayor potencia, y no sabria si con un parlante de menor potencia respetaria masomenos las frecuencias de respuesta y demas.. no es como que "me sobraria espacio"? o algo asi...??

La idea es armarme un sub con un parlante de 12" de unos 150rms.. para anexarlos a unos que ya tengo para medio..

Bueno desde ya gracias por la info que me puedan dar.


----------



## Cacho

Si tenés los planos de un Falcon y le querés poner el motor de un 128, hacelo, pero no pretendas que funcione bien.
Con los parlantes pasa exactamente lo mismo.

Se puede usar otro, pero tenés que saber (y bien) lo que estás haciendo para que quede como debe. Inicialmente, apuesto a que si hacés el intercambio de parlantes la cosa NO va a sonar como el original. Si resultara que el que le ponés tiene características similares al original... Bueno, tuviste suerte.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Acá hay un tutorial sobre el WinISD.

Saludos


----------



## naikon

Gracias por responder tan rápido.. a mi también me causó gracia ver esos "700w peak", jejej..

Con respecto al WinISD tengo instalada la versión normal y la Pro, intenté hacer gráficas con el pro pero no me salieron, no entendia bien algunos de los parámetros que me pedía, así que esta noche o mañana miraré ese tutorial que postearon, que por cierto, gracias por el mismo.

Con el tema del estudio y trabajo ando con poco tiempo, pero en mis ratos libres veré que puedo simular y subiré las fotos a ver que opinan ustedes, gracias por la ayuda.

Alguien diseñó ya algunas cajas de subs con parlantes de este estilo? (baratos, medio berretas, etc..?) (esta pregunta es a modo curioso jeje)


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

naikon dijo:
			
		

> el sub tira unos 350RMS, cosa que no creo que sea cierta.


Es mejor que no lo creas. Ningún altavoz (llámese subwoofer, tweeter, medio) _tira_ potencia, la disipa. Los altavoces _tiran_ presión sonora en decibeles. 



			
				NEO101 dijo:
			
		

> A, cierto, jajajajaja


Por cierto ¿de que te ríes?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

naikon dijo:


> Alguien diseñó ya algunas cajas de subs con parlantes de este estilo? (*baratos, medio berretas, etc..?*) (esta pregunta es a modo curioso jeje)



Como esto?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-subwoofer-parte-1-caja-22329/


----------



## NEO101

*Yoangel Lazaro: * es de un capítulo de los Simpsons, que se ríe Burns durante varios días, en un momento para y dice, "de qué me reía", y se acuerda y sigue riendo.
Si te referís a que no puede disipar 700 Watt "peak" .... puedo creerte que los soporte por 0.00001 milisegundos, lo cual es lo mismo que decir que son graciosos esos 700 Watt de pico...

*ezavalla* me sacaste el link del pensamiento ;-)

¡Saludos!


----------



## NEO101

Hice una simulación y me da una caja de unos 23 litros sellada, la reflex me da cualquier cosa. No posteo porque en realidad acá no tengo el WinISD por lo que lo instalé "a mano" (no tengo permisos de admin) y quedaron mal las unidades de medida.

Cacho: gracias por el link, ya me guardé el video ;-)     Hay una escena de los Simpsons para cada momento de la vida 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

No hay problema *NEO101*, justamente pensé eso de _pico_. Lo cual para uso práctico no aporta nada.

Pero podemos inferir una potencia continua. Hay fabricantes de altavoces "de renombre" usualmente para Audio "Profesional", hacen uso de la potencia media, programa y pico. Haciendo una diferencia de +3dB en cada uno, ejemplo:

175Wrms - 350W progama - 700W pico (no siempre).

Como bien lo denota este gráfico, sacado de acá:



Con respecto al subwoofer del amigo *naikon*, 700W pico, podrían decirse que son 175-150Wrms


----------



## Dano

naikon dijo:
			
		

> Power (Watts Peak): 700w
> Nom. Impedance (Ohm): 4
> Voice Coil: 2" KSV
> Motor Structure: Bumped & Vented
> Magnet Structure: 80oz
> Fs(Hz) 34
> Qms: 2.68
> Qes: 0.90
> Qts: 0.68
> *SPL (db): 88*
> Vas (cuft): 2.730
> Mounting Depth, D1: 4.96"
> Overall Depth, D2: 5.37"
> Mounting Diameter, L1: 11.57"
> Overall Diameter, L2: 12.172




Mmmm ahí hay un gran problema si eso marcado como SPL es sensibilidad, busca algún sub que sea mas sensible aunque sea llegue a 91-92 , 88 es muy bajo.

S2


----------



## NEO101

Dano dijo:


> Mmmm ahí hay un gran problema si eso marcado como SPL es sensibilidad, busca algún sub que sea mas sensible aunque sea llegue a 91-92 , 88 es muy bajo.
> 
> S2



Tal cual, *Dano*

*Naikon*, para que te des una idea, un parlante de 91 dB de sensibilidad, aplicándole  75 Watts RMS va a sonar igual de fuerte que este de 88 dB aplicándole 150 Watt RMS  (cada 3 dB se duplica la potencia). Miralo como la "eficiencia" del parlante, es decir cuánta de la potencia eléctrica que le das la transforma en sonido y cuánta en calor.

¡Saludos!


----------



## naikon

Hola, si, eso estube mirando en internet, leyendo un poco.. y gracias por advertirme sobre eso ya que antes no lo sabia  .. hay un parlante el B-52 IMPACT, tiene 91db de sensibilidad si no me equivoco, lo que si.. ya el precio se empieza a ir para arriba.. está a $250 ... siendo que yo partí de una base de $160 (un parlante marca XXX de 12" pero que no estoy seguro, si consigo o no los datos ts.. ya que en internet no encontre)... después está ese pyramid pero tiene poca sensibilidad.. y el b-52 también tengo un problema... es doble bobina.. y el ampli que estoy armando es con un tda 7294, el cual quería hacer funcionar a 4ohm para sacarle un buen rendimiento.. porque en 8ohm no me convence.. y lei que este sub (b-52) se puede usar solo una bobina, pero que el parlante rendiria solo la mitad... no entiendo si se refiere a que rinde menos ya que aplicamos menos potencia, o rinde menos de que andaria algo "mal" ...

En la página de b-52 están todos los datos del parlante, muy muy muy completo un pdf.. hasta da medidas para una caja cerrada y otra bass reflex.. pero no me convence el tamaño de la bass reflex (lo que no me convence es la proporción de alto x ancho x alto) pero calculo eso lo puedo cambiar manteniendo el litraje recomendado..

Lástima que no haya subs baratos (o sea.. en un promedio de $150 - $200) que te den los valores TS y demás necesarios para armar una caja acorde..

Saludos.


P.D: Que buen Pioneer este.. 97db de sensibilidad.. lástima que el precio ya sea algo mayoooor..
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-83558577-woofer-pioneer-ts-w-302-r-12-800w-tsw-307-modelo-2008-_JM_


----------



## NEO101

naikon dijo:


> Lástima que no haya subs baratos (o sea.. en un promedio de $150 - $200) que te den los valores TS y demás necesarios para armar una caja acorde..
> [/URL]



Siempre está la posibilidad de medirlos... 

*naikon* ,tampoco te rompas la cabeza, aunque tenga poca sensibilidad, aplicándole 150 RMS dudo que te falte volúmen!!! Salvo que sea para aire libre y lugares muy grandes...


----------



## naikon

Claro, siempre se pueden medir.. y tenés razón con el tema de los RMS, solo que.. a veces no se medir si será mucho o poco para el lugar donde lo pondré (el salón donde tengo las PC's.. el cual tiene masomenos 10 mts x 4 mts)..

Yo quería usar en 4 ohm para aprovechar la potencia.. y como económico, hasta los JAHRO LEP 12" tienen buena pinta.. lo que si, no son ni un poquito de parecidos con los que hablamos hasta ahora.. ya que tiene solo 90w RMS .. pero en 8 ohm (el tda ese creo entrega unos 80w en 8ohm)

Disculpen las molestias.

Saludos.


----------



## NEO101

10 metros * 4 .... es un lugar grande, pero cerrado. Creo que te alcanza la potencia para que en unos años necesites más potencia    (o audífonos)


----------



## naikon

Me había equivocado.. las medidas del salón es 6 mts de largo x 3,50 mts de ancho


----------



## zeta_bola_1

naikon dijo:


> el b-52 también tengo un problema... es doble bobina.. y el ampli que estoy armando es con un tda 7294, el cual quería hacer funcionar a 4ohm para sacarle un buen rendimiento.. porque en 8ohm no me convence.. y lei que este sub (b-52) se puede usar solo una bobina, pero que el parlante rendiria solo la mitad... no entiendo si se refiere a que rinde menos ya que aplicamos menos potencia, o rinde menos de que andaria algo "mal" ...


 

b-52 hasta donde se hace los parlantes para auto, los que son doble bobina tienen 2 bobinas de 2 ohm(configuracion 4 o 1 ohm) o de 4 ohm(configuracion 8 o 2 ohm), averigüate que bobina trae el b52 que queres, tal vez te sirva para lo que queres. 

saludos


----------



## naikon

Gracias por el dato zeta, voy a chequearlo, no sabía que venian b-52 con dos bobinas 2ohm c/u..

saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> b-52 hasta donde se hace los parlantes para auto, los que son doble bobina tienen 2 bobinas de 2 ohm(configuracion 4 o 1 ohm) o de 4 ohm(configuracion 8 o 2 ohm), averigüate que bobina trae el b52 que queres, tal vez te sirva para lo que queres.
> 
> saludos



¿Altavoces automotrices?
http://www.b-52pro.com/splash.html

Saludos!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

le erraste, la pagina es esta: http://www.b52audio.com/home.php

nada que ver con los del link que pusiste vos, checa esta pagina y vas a ver que es todo para autos

saludos


----------



## aldemarar

compañeros e visto en otros foros que diseñan cajas acusticas especialmente para un parlante, me gustaria saber que programas sirben para esto ya que me llama mucho la atension. ya e visto programas en linea para calcular los volumenes pero son sencillos y no te da los resultados como ganansias de spl o frecuencias de corte etc


----------



## Tacatomon

aldemarar dijo:


> compañeros e visto en otros foros que diseñan cajas acusticas especialmente para un parlante, me gustaria saber que programas sirben para esto ya que me llama mucho la atension. ya e visto programas en linea para calcular los volumenes pero son sencillos y no te da los resultados como ganansias de spl o frecuencias de corte etc



¿No has visto el WinISD?
Hablamos mucho de el en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aldemarar dijo:


> compañeros e visto en otros foros que diseñan cajas acusticas especialmente para un parlante, me gustaria saber que programas sirben para esto ya que me llama mucho la atension. ya e visto programas en linea para calcular los volumenes pero son sencillos y no te da los resultados como ganansias de spl o frecuencias de corte etc



    
Y lo has visto solo en otros foros?
Por favor, leé acá para empezar: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/


----------



## nikko

Hola a todos

Les hago una consulta, si en una caja tengo dos parlantes para medios y un tweeters, me conviene darle potencia a cada parlante o una sola potencia para toda la caja?


----------



## mariano22

hola gente!
tengo para preguntarles una cuestion que tengo...

estoy por armarme un subwoofer relativamente chico, tipo hogareño, como para una habitacion, acoplado a mi otro bafle(que ya tengo) de 25watt RMS aprox, un tweeter y 2 medios....

necesitaba preguntarles si realmente quedaria bien un sub de estas caracteristicas...
*parlante de 6 u 8 pulgadas (todavia no se cual, seguro que el de 6, por cuestion de presupuesto).
*filtro pasa bajos, que ya arme y anda genial.
*Amplificador de 25/30 watt RMS...
*caja acustica de 22cm de ancho x 19cm de alto x 30cm de profundo(medidas aproximadas, vistas desde el frente) con tubo de sintonia de 4,5 cm de diametro(puesto en el frente)
*el parlante iria en la caja de abajo del bafle.
*la caja llevaria tacos de goma debajo por el parlante.

los datos los saque ams o menos de un sub de un amigo pero de un bafle de 5 1/4 pulgadas que suena genial...

asepto sugerencias u otro tipo de comentarios (se pueden malos pero no exajerar... jaja)

un saludo


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

mariano22 dijo:


> los datos los saque ams o menos de un sub de un amigo pero de un bafle de 5 1/4 pulgadas que suena genial...


Si personalmente te gusta ese sonido, lo mejor seria comprar el mismo altavoz de 5 1/4" y armar la misma caja. 

Otro altavoz con esa misma caja no sonaría igual. A menos que tengan parámetros técnicos iguales (mucha casualidad).


----------



## mariano22

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si personalmente te gusta ese sonido, lo mejor seria comprar el mismo altavoz de 5 1/4" y armar la misma caja.
> 
> Otro altavoz con esa misma caja no sonaría igual. A menos que tengan parámetros técnicos iguales (mucha casualidad).


 
el tema es que me gusta ese sonido pero hay una cosa ese sub es parte de un home thether y como esta el sub junto al amplificador es dificil determinar el tamaño real de la caja del bafle.
Ojo, tambien andube averiguando por ese parlante, porque yo tengo uno igual epro de 30 watt rms y ese es de 50watt.. y de 50 no he podido conseguir porque si bien para los negosios "de esas medidas no vienen"... y como me habian dicho que era mas tema de el diametro y no de la potencia... me habia inclinado a mas tamaño...

un saludo!"


----------



## NEO101

mariano22 dijo:


> y como me habian dicho que era mas tema de el diametro y no de la potencia... me habia inclinado a mas tamaño...



No existe relación entre tamaño y potencia (no dependen una de la otra).

Por otro lado, si no usás *exactamente el mismo* parlante, no te molestes en respetar el diseño de la caja...
Resumido:

Caja calculada + parlante para el que se calculó = sonido predecible

Caja azar       + parlante definido  = azar
Caja definida  + parlante azar       = azar
Caja azar       + parlante azar       = azar

Cualquiera de la últimas 3 son azar... así que si usás un parlante que no es, y no querés medirlo y calcular la caja, sencillamente hacé la caja a gusto... Ni vale la pena que respetes las medidas de la de tu amigo.

¡Saludos y suerte con tu proyecto!
Marcelo.


----------



## mariano22

NEO101 dijo:


> No existe relación entre tamaño y potencia (no dependen una de la otra).


 
*me referia a que para obtener graves es mas cuestion de tamaño(por la cantidad de aire que mueve) que por la potencia...*

En fin... todavia no se como lo voy a hacer... si usar el mismo woofer (que tengo uno igual pero de 30 y no de 50 watt como para probar, porque este lo uso) o ver de compar otro mas grande...

En conclusion: descartando toda la conversacion y el debate que se armo...teniendo los datos que les di en mi primer post de esto, les parece (personalmente) que quedaria un buen subwoofer?.. que els parece? funcionaria bien o no?

saludos!


----------



## NEO101

mariano22 dijo:


> *me referia a que para obtener graves es mas cuestion de tamaño(por la cantidad de aire que mueve) que por la potencia... *





Ahhh ok!  
Igual ojo, que no es tan tan así, depende mucho de la *amortiguación* del parlante (podés llegar a tener parlantes de 6'' que emitan "más graves" que uno de 8). O sea, depende de los parámetros de *Thiele Small*.

Respecto de tu pregunta.... Si se trata de hacer "brujerías", una caja grande "tal vez" , "posiblemente" , suene más grave que una chica. Ponele mucha wata para simular un tamaño mayor aún...

¡Saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

NEO101 dijo:


> Respecto de tu pregunta.... Si se trata de hacer "brujerías", una caja grande "tal vez" , "posiblemente" , suene más grave que una chica. Ponele mucha wata para simular un tamaño mayor aún...



OJO al piojo!
Si estás por armar un bass-reflex, cambiar el tamaño de la caja te va a cambiar por completo el ajuste al que se encuentra el parlante...y la respuesta se puede ir al diablo. Si te mantenés por debajo de los 100Hz puede pasar desapercibido, pero no te recomiendo hacer estos experimentos al boleo....por que no conducen a nada.

Si la caja es sellada, es seguro que va a tener un mayor alcance a bajas frecuencias que una caja mas pequeña, pero la frecuencia de resonancia del conjunto nunca puede ser menor que la del parlante en un baffle infinito, así que a lo sumo va a sonar igual de grave que las especificaciones del fabricante. Cualquier intento de bajar mas el alcance en bajas frecuencias requiere eletcrónica adicional y mediciones surtidas...


----------



## NEO101

ezavalla dijo:


> OJO al piojo!
> Si estás por armar un bass-reflex, cambiar el tamaño de la caja te va a cambiar por completo el ajuste al que se encuentra el parlante...y la respuesta se puede ir al diablo. *Si te mantenés por debajo de los 100Hz puede pasar desapercibido*,



No entiendo por qué....


----------



## Tacatomon

NEO101 dijo:


> No entiendo por qué....



Pasa que al jugar con el volumen de un cajón acústico, puede haber cambios catastróficos y algunos que de plano ni se noten. En un Bass Reflex, al aumentarle el volumen del gabinete, la curva de respuesta se va asentando. Si la frecuencia de corte era 50hz a -3db, será 45hz y así dependiendo de que tanto se amplié el cajón. Pasa lo contrario si el cajón se "achica". A veces, también puede pasar que la curva se puede ir asentando, si tenía un pico de +1db a 60hz, el pico puede desvanecerse al aumentar el volumen...

Lo mejor es tener el WinISD, es tu mejor amigo a la hora de simular.  

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

NEO101 dijo:


> No entiendo por qué....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ezavalla dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Si te mantenés por debajo de los 100Hzpuedepasar desapercibido*
Hacer clic para expandir...


Básicamente, por que a esas frecuencias la interacción con los modos resonantes de la habitación es tan importante que muchas veces enmascaran las deficiencias de los subwoofers. Por encima de los 100Hz la interacción se reduce mucho, y mas aún a medida que sube la frecuencia, así que ya empieza a notarse.
Por otra parte, no hay tanta señal por debajo de los 80 a 100Hz - excepto el punchi-punchi - así que si escuchás eso, algún efecto vas a sentir, pero si nó....es probable que pase sin notarse...tanto.


----------



## NEO101

Gracias Tacatomon.
Pero fijate que mi duda es, por qué específicamente puede pasar desapercibido debajo de 100 Hz... O tal vez entendí mal lo que quizo decir Eza...

Edito:
Cuando grabé el mensaje, salió el de Eza  

Comprendido Eza! En mi caso soy fanático del Trance/House/Minimal, así que la percución en esas frecuencias importa.
Jamás se me ocurrió que era por la interacción que lo decías... Claro, eso sí, si la uso al aire libre chau "disimulo".

Muchas gracias y saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Que tanto puede variar la sensación en la respuesta en frecuencia de diferentes lugares donde se instala un sistema de sonido? Que es en sí lo que la aumenta o disminuye...
Por ahí dicen que en lugares con muchos muebles los graves son mas profundos... pero... A que se debe. ¿El colchón de los muebles la hace de "volumen extra"?

Saludos!!!


----------



## mariano22

paaa la m*****da que me re mariee cheee jaja...

he tomado una decision a lo que voy a hacer...voy a probarcon u woofer que tengo (el de la foto,el parlante solo seria) con caja acustica de 22cm de ancho x 19cm de alto x 30cm de profundo(medidas aproximadas, vistas desde el frente) con tubo de sintonia de 4,5 cm de diametro(puesto en el frente)
*el parlante iria en la caja de abajo del bafle.
*la caja llevaria tacos de goma debajo por el parlante.

eso es segun el woofer de un amigo que suena relativamente bien para lo que es...
con el tema de los parametros T/S todavia no me decidi.. nunca logre entenderlos del todo... asi que no creo que los valla a usar por ahora...

que les parece asi?

Un saludo!


----------



## NEO101

mariano22 dijo:


> he tomado una decision a lo que voy a hacer...voy a probarcon u woofer que tengo (el de la foto,el parlante solo seria) con caja acustica de 22cm de ancho x 19cm de alto x 30cm de profundo(medidas aproximadas, vistas desde el frente) con tubo de sintonia de 4,5 cm de diametro(puesto en el frente)



Ya que no querés hacer mediciones, algo que podrías hacer para mejorarlo es probar con diferentes longitudes de tubos de sintonía, puede que logres una mejor respuesta con un largo que con otro. No puedo recomendarte ningún largo en particular, solo que pruebes... (si  tuvieras los parámteros de Thiele Small, se puede saber de antemano cuál longitud conviene).



mariano22 dijo:


> con el tema de los parametros T/S todavia no me decidi.. nunca logre entenderlos del todo... asi que no creo que los valla a usar por ahora...



En realidad no necesitás entenderlos... somos muchos (me incluyo) los que más bien lo usamos a ciegas sin saber excatamente qué implica cada uno.
No hace falta entenderlos, sino sólo medirlos y ponerlos en le programa WinISD, el cual te hace casi todo por vos, y podés saber de antemano cómo va a sonar un bafle según sus medidas... Imaginate que podés saber cómo responderá el bafle cambiando su volumen, su tubo, etc.. sin tener que cortar ninguna madera  

Pero bueno, cada quien decide cuánto trabajo tomarse. 
Probá lo de los diferentes tubos.

¡Saludos y suerte!
Marcelo.


----------



## mariano22

NEO101 dijo:


> Ya que no querés hacer mediciones, algo que podrías hacer para mejorarlo es probar con diferentes longitudes de tubos de sintonía, puede que logres una mejor respuesta con un largo que con otro. No puedo recomendarte ningún largo en particular, solo que pruebes... (si tuvieras los parámteros de Thiele Small, se puede saber de antemano cuál longitud conviene).
> 
> 
> 
> En realidad no necesitás entenderlos... somos muchos (me incluyo) los que más bien lo usamos a ciegas sin saber excatamente qué implica cada uno.
> No hace falta entenderlos, sino sólo medirlos y ponerlos en le programa WinISD, el cual te hace casi todo por vos, y podés saber de antemano cómo va a sonar un bafle según sus medidas... Imaginate que podés saber cómo responderá el bafle cambiando su volumen, su tubo, etc.. sin tener que cortar ninguna madera
> 
> Pero bueno, cada quien decide cuánto trabajo tomarse.
> Probá lo de los diferentes tubos.
> 
> ¡Saludos y suerte!
> Marcelo.


 
ok gracias marcelo por todo... entre el viernes y e sabado voy a probar una caja que voy a armar y voy a ver que tal....

un saludo y gracias>!"


----------



## detrakx

Tacatomon dijo:


> ¿Que tanto puede variar la sensación en la respuesta en frecuencia de diferentes lugares donde se instala un sistema de sonido? Que es en sí lo que la aumenta o disminuye...



Puede variar y mucho.  Todo depende de la geometria del recinto y el material de las superficies con que este construido. Los muebles dependiendo de la cantidad de superficie que ocupen tambien influye.
disminuye la uniformidad en la respuesta en frecuencia.  Es decir que para cada posicion o punto del recinto tenes una respuesta en frecuencia distinta.
Los modos de resonancia de una sala son muchisimos se dan paralelamente, tangencialmente y oblicuamente. 
aca la definicion de los modos o onda estacionaria.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onda_estacionaria
Lo que se persive son máximos y mínimos de presión, para la frecuencia de resonancia y sus multiplos.
por ejemplo para una recinto que tenga 5m de largo x 3 de ancho x 2,5m de alto.

c= 345 m/s ( velocidad del sonido )
λ= metros ( longitud de onda )
f= frecuencia ( Hertz )

entonces calculamos para el largo

345 m/s  /  5m/2 = 34,5 Hz   1er modo

34,5Hz x 2= 69Hz                2do modo
34,5Hz x 3= 103Hz              3er modo
34,5Hz x 4= 138Hz              4to modo

y asi sucesivamente.

imaginense tenemos modos para las 3 dimensiones de la sala, (largo , ancho y alto)
y a pesar de ello estos se combinan.

Para salas pequeñas los modos de baja frecuencias son de terror, tranquilamente pasan de los -10db en los minimos y mas, osea el bombo o notas del bajo desaparecen no importa que tengas un doble de 18" con 1000W,  la sala es la que manda.

Pueden hacer un simple experimento y se van a dar duenta.

Calculen los modos como mencione anteriormente. necesitan solo una cinta metrica para medir las dimensiones del recinto. Luego calculan las frecuencias.
ahora busquen un " editor de onda " tipo  sound forge, wabelab el que sea necesitan un generador de ondas seno.
crean una onda seno de la frecuencia calculada prenden su sistema de sonido a un volumen considerable y se ponen a caminar por la sala. se van artar de encontrar modos  



Tacatomon dijo:


> Por ahí dicen que en lugares con muchos muebles los graves son mas profundos... pero... A que se debe. ¿El colchón de los muebles la hace de "volumen extra"?



Macana. habladurias de sujetos.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

detrakx dijo:


> Puede variar y mucho.  Todo depende de la geometria del recinto y el material de las superficies con que este construido. Los muebles dependiendo de la cantidad de superficie que ocupen tambien influye.
> ...
> Para salas pequeñas los modos de baja frecuencias son de terror, tranquilamente pasan de los -10db en los minimos y mas, osea el bombo o notas del bajo desaparecen *no importa que tengas un doble de 18" con 1000W,  la sala es la que manda*.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

detrakx dijo:


> Para salas pequeñas los modos de baja frecuencias son de terror, tranquilamente pasan de los -10db en los minimos y mas, osea el bombo o notas del bajo desaparecen no importa que tengas un doble de 18" con 1000W,  la sala es la que manda.


No estoy tan seguro de ello. O sea, se que los elementos de la sala influyen. Pero tienes que tomar en cuenta que hay "condiciones" que también suman decibeles.

Por ejemplo, un subwoofer solo por estar en el piso tiene +6dB, por estar en el piso y con una pared detrás gana 12dB y en una esquina de la sala/habitación tiene una ganancia de 18dB.


----------



## detrakx

Exactamente. Eso esta relacionado con los modos de la sala.
Si bien lo de acoplar una fuente omnidireccional a un plano o superficie teoricamente incrementa 3db por cada una. Tema de la directividad de fuentes.

Entonces aca hay algo raro me paro sobre una esquina de la sala ohhhh una pelota de bajos. 
Ahora me ubico al medio. Puede ser a lo largo, ancho o alto.  ni hablar del centro de la sala 
Nada de bajos y a donde se fue, donde estan   lo que falta. la mayor parte en las esquinas y juntas del recinto . Siempre hablando del interior del recinto

Los modos de resonancia = a mala respuesta en frecuencia. 

saludos.

quiero agregar algo que nos puede orientar me incluyo ya que esta en ingles y bastante técnico. 
algún traductor a idioma forista por favor.
Aca unos links de don linkwitz sobre la ubicacion en la sala de los sub dipolos.
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/faq.htm#Q30
http://www.linkwitzlab.com/faq.htm#Q31

Por otro lado hay que tener en cuenta que tambien existen los filtros peine, seguro se hablo bastante de ello en otros temas. El resultado es similar a los modos. En cambio el principio se debe a la interacción del sonido directo con el sonido reflejado por una superficie rígida no absorbente.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

detrakx dijo:


> Puede variar y mucho.  Todo depende de la geometria del recinto y el material de las superficies con que este construido. Los muebles dependiendo de la cantidad de superficie que ocupen tambien influye.
> disminuye la uniformidad en la respuesta en frecuencia.  Es decir que para cada posicion o punto del recinto tenes una respuesta en frecuencia distinta.
> Los modos de resonancia de una sala son muchisimos se dan paralelamente, tangencialmente y oblicuamente.
> aca la definicion de los modos o onda estacionaria.
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Onda_estacionaria
> Lo que se persive son máximos y mínimos de presión, para la frecuencia de resonancia y sus multiplos.
> por ejemplo para una recinto que tenga 5m de largo x 3 de ancho x 2,5m de alto.
> 
> c= 345 m/s ( velocidad del sonido )
> λ= metros ( longitud de onda )
> f= frecuencia ( Hertz )
> 
> entonces calculamos para el largo
> 
> 345 m/s  /  5m/2 = 34,5 Hz   1er modo
> 
> 34,5Hz x 2= 69Hz                2do modo
> 34,5Hz x 3= 103Hz              3er modo
> 34,5Hz x 4= 138Hz              4to modo
> 
> y asi sucesivamente.
> 
> imaginense tenemos modos para las 3 dimensiones de la sala, (largo , ancho y alto)
> y a pesar de ello estos se combinan.
> 
> Para salas pequeñas los modos de baja frecuencias son de terror, tranquilamente pasan de los -10db en los minimos y mas, osea el bombo o notas del bajo desaparecen no importa que tengas un doble de 18" con 1000W,  la sala es la que manda.
> 
> Pueden hacer un simple experimento y se van a dar duenta.
> 
> Calculen los modos como mencione anteriormente. necesitan solo una cinta metrica para medir las dimensiones del recinto. Luego calculan las frecuencias.
> ahora busquen un " editor de onda " tipo  sound forge, wabelab el que sea necesitan un generador de ondas seno.
> crean una onda seno de la frecuencia calculada prenden su sistema de sonido a un volumen considerable y se ponen a caminar por la sala. se van artar de encontrar modos
> 
> 
> 
> Macana. habladurias de sujetos.
> 
> Saludos.



>Muy Educativo lo que comentas... Hay veces que paseo por la sala y escucho "Huecos" En notas graves de unos 32hz cuando enfrente de los altavoces se pueden distinguir...

Toca calcular.

Saludos


----------



## detrakx

Si estan de acuerdo armamos un tema con todos los conflictos habituales de la sala y sus posibles soluciones, asi como experiencias de cada uno.
Tengo bibliografia a mano y de sobra para colgar. este tema es offtopic y sería bueno profundizarlo aparte.

saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

detrakx dijo:


> acoplar una fuente omnidireccional a un plano o superficie teoricamente incrementa *3db por cada una*.


Me surge una interrogante ¿3dB o 6dB?


----------



## detrakx

Buenas, aca revisando y corrigiendo la bibliografía que estaba mal. 

sub al aire libre ( libre de superficies reflectantes )   0 db  
sub + 1 superficie o plano                                    6 db   (relacion 2 a 1)
sub + 2 superficies o 2 planos                               9 db   (relacion 3 a 1)
sub + 3 superficies o 3 planos                               12db   (relacion 4 a 1)

informacion citada de meyersound

saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

detrakx dijo:


> sub + 3 superficies o 3 planos 12db




En nombre del _Fair Use_:

"It is commonly heard in the audio industry that each factor-of-two reduction of the solid angle increases the sound level by 3 dB. This is not correct: sound pressure level increases in 6 dB increments, but sound power (the total sound energy radiated into and distributed over the solid angle) goes up in increments of 3 dB. Because we are interested in sound pressure levels measured at a point in space (a microphone) and heard at two points in space (our ears), it is important to remember that the relevant relationship is with sound pressure level and that is a 6 dB change per doubling or halving of the solid angle."

Página 185, Capítulo 12.
Libro: Sound Reproduction Loudspeakers and Rooms. 
Autor: Floyd E. Toole (Vicepresidente de Ingeniería de Harman Acoustics) 
Editorial: Focal Press. 



Posteado por acá.


----------



## detrakx

Interesante dato.
habra que tomar las cosas entre pinsas. Ya que la bibliogtafia que presentamos tiene sus diferencias. 
Ojo que una es teórica y la otra práctica. Voy a tener en cuenta los datos citados y cuando tenga un tiempo voy a hacer las pruebas haber que resultados obtengo.

Saludos.


----------



## estebanlagos

como calcular la longitud del tubo de sintonia de un recinto acustico en funcion a la frecuencia de sintonia del mismo (port=tubos de sintonia) - Formulas

http://www.diysubwoofers.org/misc/portcal.htm
traducion propia hasta que me canse.ja!


*Port Length (longitud del tubo)*
la longitud requerida de tubo de sintonia para sintonizar un volumen de aire a una determinada frecuencia puede ser calcula por la sig formula
*Lv = (23562.5*Dv^2*Np/(Fb^2*Vb))-(k*Dv)*
 dondeDv = port diameter (cm) - [/SIZE]Fb = tuning frequency (Hz) -Vb = net volume (litres)[/SIZE]Lv = length of each port (cm)Np = number of portsk = end correction (normally 0.732) 



The value for k, the end correction, can be fine-tuned by using the following values to derive the appropriate end correction figure for each end of the port, then adding them together​Flanged End: 0.425 (final del tubo que esta en contacto con algo ,la madera.)Free End: 0.307 (final del tubo que no esta en contacto con nada) ej si ambos finales del tubo fueran flangedk = 0.425 + 0.425 = 0.850 si uno final fuera flagged y el otro freek = 0.425 + 0.307 = 0.732
 si los 2 finales fueran freek = 0.307 + 0.307 = 0.614normalmente k=0.732 (se asume que un extremo esta en contacto con la madera y el otro esta al aireen la practica se usan tubo un poco mas largo de lo predicto por la equacion despues se va cortando de a poco hasta alcanzar la sintonia correcta.es mas facil ir cortando un tubo para sintonizar que tener que extender uno al que no le da la longitud.*Minimum Port Diameter (minimo diametro de un tubo de sintonia)*Para calcular el minimo diametro de un tubo de sintonia para prevenir ruidos del tubo causado por el paso del aire se necesita saber lo sig:Xmax = maximum linear displacement (mm)Dia = Effective diameter of driver (cm)Np = number of ports calculo del minimo diametro de un tuboSd = pi*(Dia/100)^2/4Vd = Sd*Xmax/1000Dmin = 100*(20.3*(Vd^2/Fb)^0.25)/Np^.5
 where,Dmin = minimum port diameter (cm) 
 Note: You CAN use ports that have a smaller diameter than that given by the equation above, especially if the ports are flared at both ends. However, at higher volumes, you may notice some port noise caused by the air rushing through the ports. *Slot Ports*
If you wish to use a slot port, firstdetermine the diameter of a round port that has the same cross-sectional area as the slot. The following equation can be used to do this:*Dv' = 2*((W*H)/pi)^0.5* where,Dv' = diameter of equivalent round portW = width of slotH = height of slotOnce you've calculated Dv', you can use it in the equation for Lv above to determine the required length of the slot port to tune the enclosure to the required frequency (Fb).


Antes de realizar los calculos revisar un ejemplo y los errores que la formula no estipula y como corregirlos

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/vent_tuning.htm


*TUTORIAL EN VIDEO PARA CARGAR LOS DATOS (t/s) en winisd)* 

http://redspade-audio.blogspot.com/2010/06/winisd-entering-new-driver-data.html


*descargar winisd pro alpha version 0.7.0 (junio 2010*)

http://www.linearteam.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=21

*Convertidor de unidades de volumen on-line *

para pasar de litros a cm3 o pies cubicos y muchas mas.

http://www.semergen.es/semergen/cda/calculators/calculator.jsp?id=8979


----------



## blues light4u

detrakx

exelente aporte de meyer sound, ya había escuchado de las ""bocinas fantasmas"" y es totalmete cierto, he discutido con gente que se dedica a eso, y la última vez el tipo se puso terco que tenia que poner los subwoofers arriba, sin entender que es un efecto dañino, alguien me dió por aqí las fórmulas para calcular este tipo de efecto, pero aquel tipo no entendia eso y finalmente lo hizo y sus porquerias de woofers ni se oyeron bien.Exelente post, no lo había visto en el doctor proaudio debe ser relativamente nuevo o tiene siglos que no he entrado jaja, exelente, y por cierto es totalmente cierto que en una superficie plana los subwoofers se acoplan y hay mayor presión sonora, igual si tienen una superficie detrás o están en una esquina, pero aguas!, la superficie debe ser reflejante de preferencia, porque los he puesto en el pasto y no generan el mismo efecto, pero que tal cuando los pones en un salón de fiestas......?!! wow!! simplemente perrón, llegué a llenar eventos no muy grandes en canchas de basket en la calle sólo con 2 subs bien potenciados y ecualizados con estás pequeñas mañas que mencionas en tu post, bien utilizadas, el día que lo hice se prendió la alarma de un auto en la primera nota del bajo. jajaja
saludos y felicidades.


----------



## pedrinrc29

les dejo un pdf con varios modelos a mi me sirvio mucho es bastante completo tiene de todas las clases saludos y que lo disfruten!!!: aplauso:


----------



## mariano22

Buenas! 
Necesitaria si me pueden dar una mano. Tengo 2 parlantes de 15" ElectroVoy (Ev) y queria armarle una caja con un driver y que esta sea relativamente portatil (que aunque sea 1 entre en el baul del auto  ). Les pido ayuda de que planos usar ya que los de Andres son sin driver.
Me dan una manito?
Muchas gracias!

Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon

mariano22 dijo:


> Buenas!
> Necesitaria si me pueden dar una mano. Tengo 2 parlantes de 15" ElectroVoy (Ev) y queria armarle una caja con un driver y que esta sea relativamente portatil (que aunque sea 1 entre en el baul del auto  ). Les pido ayuda de que planos usar ya que los de Andres son sin driver.
> Me dan una manito?
> Muchas gracias!
> 
> Un saludo



Tienes el modelo de los altavoces? Si es así, es fácil simular un cajón sellado, donde se obtiene unas buenas respuestas en frec. sin mucho espacio a ocupar.

Saludos!


----------



## mariano22

mira tacatomon es este mismo parlante:

http://www.pa-anlagen.ch/Manuals/Electro_Voice/Speakers/EDS/EVM-15B%20Pro-line%20EDS.pdf

y vi que tiene los parametros TS asi que cuando pueda me bajo el progamita y me fijo que tal. Cualquier cosa les consulto...

un saludooo


----------



## DJ DRACO

Hola vuelvo al hilo...hoy empecé y terminé la cajita del equipo que estoy haciendo para mi guitarra...

dejo fotitos...

2 horas de puro sufrimiento!!!


----------



## pedrinrc29

Es un pdf con algunos datos de parlantes y cajas acusticas!!!!


----------



## aldemarar

un compañero del foro me pidio las medidas para una caja de bajos para el parlante super tone de 18 y esta caja trabaja excelente con este parlante y es bastante compacta tiene 80cm alto 60 cm fondo y 57.5cm de ancho
aca esta el diseño y unas foticos


----------



## edwindj

aldemarar dijo:


> un compañero del foro me pidio las medidas para una caja de bajos para el parlante super tone de 18 y esta caja trabaja excelente con este parlante y es bastante compacta tiene 80cm alto 60 cm fondo y 57.5cm de ancho
> aca esta el diseño y unas foticos


 
hola aldemarar ese modelo le sirvira a un parlante de 15 pulgadas.


----------



## aldemarar

edwindj dijo:


> hola aldemarar ese modelo le sirvira a un parlante de 15 pulgadas.



claro que sirve solo tienes que reducir el tamaño hacerlo mas angosto y el resto de medidas quedan igual


----------



## carlosjofernandez

oZon dijo:


> Hola
> 
> estube buscando un bafle de un tipo bassreflex pero no encontre el modelo que quiero
> sino otros
> 
> viendo los planos nose como hacerlos yo no soy carpintero
> pues son bastante dificiles (para mi)
> 
> si no quiero algo mas cencillo tengo la foto perono los planos
> 
> espero me ayuden
> 
> saludos
> 
> oZon



Aqui tenes el diseño de esas cajas de la foto, se llaman hibridas porque mezclan tecnología de dos tipos de cajas, yo las escuché y tienen un sonido muy nitido y mucha patada a pesar de su tamaño.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



este es el link de la fuente:
http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html


----------



## Tacatomon

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Aqui tenes el diseño de esas cajas de la foto, se llaman hibridas porque mezclan tecnología de dos tipos de cajas, yo las escuché y tienen un sonido muy nitido y mucha patada a pesar de su tamaño.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> este es el link de la fuente:
> http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-18.html



Hablan cosas buenas de esas cajas en la página web... No me quitaré la espina si no la pruebo. Definitivamente es un cajón Muy muy compacto, compacto.


----------



## salomon103

Hola. He estado leyendo estos ultimos temas y sobre todo este bafle cubo18 y me intereso mucho ya que yo trabajo solo y este se ve muy compacto para trasportarlo. Mi pregunta es que si se modificara este bafle haciéndole un recorte en la parte de atras para ponerle llantas, este recorte podra afectar el sonido final?. Si alguien me orientara le agradezco.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

salomon103 dijo:


> Hola. He estado leyendo estos ultimos temas y sobre todo este bafle cubo18 y me intereso mucho ya que yo trabajo solo y este se ve muy compacto para trasportarlo. Mi pregunta es que si se modificara este bafle haciéndole un recorte en la parte de atras para ponerle llantas, este recorte podra afectar el sonido final?. Si alguien me orientara le agradezco.
> 
> Saludos.



Las llantas puedes ponerlas en el panel trasero, donde va a conexión de la caja. Cuadro ruedas locas y listo! Transportable. Así no se mete en lios al modificar las cajas. Así le hacen los gringos.

Saludos!


----------



## dandany

Son buenas cajas practiquisimas yo las estoy por armar para 2 subs peavey de 18' pro rider 600w pero hay que darle de comer bien al parlante se sacrifica madera por watts jaja... un saludo.

PD:Si haces ese angulo perjudicas el diseño de la garganta del gabinete...salvo que hables con el tipo que diseño la caja que esta disponible a respuestas en el foro donde se encuentra el mismo plano


----------



## Tacatomon

dandany dijo:


> Son buenas cajas practiquisimas yo las estoy por armar para 2 subs peavey de 18' pro rider 600w pero hay que darle de comer bien al parlante se sacrifica madera por watts jaja... un saludo.
> 
> PD:Si haces ese angulo perjudicas el diseño de la garganta del gabinete...salvo que hables con el tipo que diseño la caja que esta disponible a respuestas en el foro donde se encuentra el mismo plano



Si vas a levantar proyecto con el Cubo18! Unas fotos fotos!!! Y además, mencionas Peavey Pro Rider!!! Unas fotooooooosssss


----------



## dandany

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si vas a levantar proyecto con el Cubo18! Unas fotos fotos!!! Y además, mencionas Peavey Pro Rider!!! Unas fotooooooosssss


Buenas!, si voy a armarlas en mi pais encontre un local donde los venden regalados a 450$ARG compre 2 para probar y cambiar las arls de una ves por todas jaja, y buscando algun maigo que tenga una sierra de banco angular para hacer los angulos de la cubo 18 un saludo 
PDondre fotos jeje,aah y no me decidi al peavey que cubo armar porque hay 2 una version tapped loadded rear horn y la otra es como universal para todo tipo de parlantes de 18'' no tengo idea todavia pero los peavey estan en camino !!!!


----------



## electromecanico

dandany dijo:


> Buenas!, si voy a armarlas en mi pais encontre un local donde los venden regalados a 450$ARG compre 2 para probar y cambiar las arls de una ves por todas jaja, y buscando algun maigo que tenga una sierra de banco angular para hacer los angulos de la cubo 18 un saludo
> PDondre fotos jeje,aah y no me decidi al peavey que cubo armar porque hay 2 una version tapped loadded rear horn y la otra es como universal para todo tipo de parlantes de 18'' no tengo idea todavia pero los peavey estan en camino !!!!


 que marca de parlante le van a poner y que modelo


----------



## dandany

Características del producto: 18" 1808-8 AL CP Pro Rider® OTC
18"
Impedancia: 8 Ohms
Capacidad de potencia: 2400 W Peak 1200 W Program 600 W Continuous
Sensibilidad: 96.3 dB
Rango de frecuencias usables: 35 Hz ~ 2 kHz
Cono: Celulosa impregnada de Kevlar®
Diametro de la bobina: 4.0" / 100 mm
Material de la bobina: Aluminum ribbon wire Polyimide-impregnated  fiberglass former Nomex® stiffener Solderless diffusion welded OFHC  copper leads
Peso neto lb. / kg: 18 lbs. / 8.2 kg
Znom (ohms) 8
Revc (ohms) 5.6
Sd (Metros cuadrados) 0.126
BL (T/M) 17.928
Fo (Hz) 36
Vas (litros) 296.54
Cms (uM/N) 0.127
Mms (gm) 142.551
Qms 11.14
Qes 0.579
Qts 0.551
Xmax (mm) 4.6
Le (mH) .41
SPL (1W 1m) 95.9
No (%) 2.45%
Vd (cu. in. / ml) 69 / 1138
Pmax (Watts pgm.) 1200
Disp (cu. in. / ml) 235 / 3852
Peso fuera del embalaje: 18.52 lb(8.4 kg)


----------



## Tacatomon

Mmm, Lo único que no me guuuta del Pro Rider es su baja Eficiencia... He visto otros modelos de 18" con más eficiencia, pero de 500W.

Igual y la compra ya está. Es un buen altavoz de graves.

Saludos!

PS: Nosotros estamos por armar un sistema 3 Vías sencillo. Estamos en trámites por Eminence Kappa Pro-15A.


----------



## dandany

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmm, Lo único que no me guuuta del Pro Rider es su baja Eficiencia... He visto otros modelos de 18" con más eficiencia, pero de 500W.
> 
> Igual y la compra ya está. Es un buen altavoz de graves.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> PS: Nosotros estamos por armar un sistema 3 Vías sencillo. Estamos en trámites por Eminence Kappa Pro-15A.


Vos desis por la sencibilidad?? y si pero bueno el precio es BARATO aca y es una muy buena marca dentro de todo jaja estoy empezando recien yo y creo que es un buen cambio jaja.
PD:Kappa 15A con ARLS van a 120 dbreales poca madera y golpe duro la tengo alado mio con un parlante chino de 250w y es un fierro la caja muy buena respuesta tiene.




 un video con el kappa 15


----------



## Tacatomon

Esos Kappa Pro-15A es un woofer muy versatil! Nosotros los ocuparemos con Filtro activo pasaaltos en 180Hz. Tienen una curva buenísima, tanto que se parecen a los Black Widow de 15" de los viejos.

Los woofer de la Peavey con mas eficiencia son la serie 1808-8 CU, BMX o SPS BMX... 

¿No viste los Woofer Eminence? El Sigma Pro 18 recomendado; económico y rendidor.

Saludos!


----------



## dandany

Tacatomon dijo:


> Esos Kappa Pro-15A es un woofer muy versatil! Nosotros los ocuparemos con Filtro activo pasaaltos en 180Hz. Tienen una curva buenísima, tanto que se parecen a los Black Widow de 15" de los viejos.
> 
> Los woofer de la Peavey con mas eficiencia son la serie 1808-8 CU, BMX o SPS BMX...
> 
> ¿No viste los Woofer Eminence? El Sigma Pro 18 recomendado; económico y rendidor.
> 
> Saludos!


Si, yo tengo 2 Alpha15 con drivers eminence agudos y medios mejor uqe un line array dan jaja , de igual manera te comento que en argentina los eminence no llegan mucho por eso elegi el peavey


----------



## salomon103

Pues aun con todo y que se modifique el sonido final, me gustaria hacer un par con un recorte como los rebotes cervin vega, con esto creo que se estrecharia la garganta de salida solamente y ademas a lo mejor sirve para reflejar el sonido proyectado por la parte trasera.
El detalle es que los quiero hacer lo mas compacto posible para poder transportarlos en mi camioneta que en realidad es muy pequeña. Ademas tengo un par de altavoces cracks de 15"  que me gustaria probarlos en el cubo 18, aunque sea para un altavoz de 18".

Ustedes que opinan al respecto. Ademas que me recomiendan, con bocina fuera o dentro de la camara, ademas el bafle normal o el de la version extendida(este ultimo lo recomiendan para poder utilizar cualquier altavoz)

Nota: Los parametros del altavoz crack los desconozco.

gracias y un saludo para todos los interesados en este tema.


----------



## Tacatomon

salomon103 dijo:


> Pues aun con todo y que se modifique el sonido final, me gustaria hacer un par con un recorte como los rebotes cervin vega, con esto creo que se estrecharia la garganta de salida solamente y ademas a lo mejor sirve para reflejar el sonido proyectado por la parte trasera.
> El detalle es que los quiero hacer lo mas compacto posible para poder transportarlos en mi camioneta que en realidad es muy pequeña. Ademas tengo un par de altavoces cracks de 15"  que me gustaria probarlos en el cubo 18, aunque sea para un altavoz de 18".
> 
> Ustedes que opinan al respecto. Ademas que me recomiendan, con bocina fuera o dentro de la camara, ademas el bafle normal o el de la version extendida(este ultimo lo recomiendan para poder utilizar cualquier altavoz)
> 
> Nota: Los parametros del altavoz crack los desconozco.
> 
> gracias y un saludo para todos los interesados en este tema.



¿Para que el Cubo18 para altavoces de 15? ¿No has visto la versión Cubo15?
Mira, desde ya, modificar una caja sin saber ni un pomo de lo que se hace siempre acaba mal... Hay sus excepciones, pero la teoría y conocimiento siempre manda... En fin. Algo más fácil de hacer y calcular a la medida son los cajones Reflex.

Saludos Compatriota!

PS: Para conocer los datos de los altavoces Crack hay que medirlos.


----------



## salomon103

Gracias por responder, aunque mi idea de poner un altavoz de 15" en el cubo18 es para ganar mas litros en el bafle a asi a lo mejor tener mas graves. pero de todos modos agradezco comentarios.

sobre lo demas que pregunte de *que me recomiendan*, con bocina fuera o dentro de la camara, ademas el bafle normal o el de la version extendida(este ultimo lo recomiendan para poder utilizar cualquier altavoz). Que opinan.

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

Con la versión Extendida, se gana un poco mas de SPL o Respuesta en frecuencia por lo que mencionan en el foro, depende mucho más del altavoz a usar. Respecto a la posición del altavoz. Bueno, que mejor que leer al autor, ya que siendo un cajón híbrido, se puede ver como un reflex y Horn loaded.
_
"From a basreflex  perspective: The magnet inside the chamber means the chamber is smaller,  whcih means a higher tuning. The port on average has a larger surface  area and thus a higher tuning.
With the magnet outside the chamber it means a larger chamber with thus a  lower tuning. The port looses surface area which results in lower  tuning.

From a horn prespective: The magnet inside the horn means a smaller horn  volume, thus less effciency but a lower Fc. The chamber is increased  which means better low frequency reproduction.
The magnet inside the chamber increases the horn volume (and area in  front of the driver), it lowers the chamber volume and thus the low  frequency reproduction.

Both the effect on the chamber volume and the port/horn volume are  small, together they can just be noticed. With the magnet inside the  chamber for maximum output between 50-90 Hz (up to a 1 dB). With the  magnet inside the horn the Fc is lowered a full 3 Hz. Some drivers might  give a bit more output around the 50 -63 Hz mark 8with the magnet  outside the chamber), at the cost of 70 - 100 Hz, suggesting higher  output, as usually a lot of output is centered at 63 Hz in most populair  music."_


----------



## carlosjofernandez

salomon103 dijo:


> Pues aun con todo y que se modifique el sonido final, me gustaria hacer un par con un recorte como los rebotes cervin vega, con esto creo que se estrecharia la garganta de salida solamente y ademas a lo mejor sirve para reflejar el sonido proyectado por la parte trasera.
> El detalle es que los quiero hacer lo mas compacto posible para poder transportarlos en mi camioneta que en realidad es muy pequeña. Ademas tengo un par de altavoces cracks de 15"  que me gustaria probarlos en el cubo 18, aunque sea para un altavoz de 18".
> 
> Ustedes que opinan al respecto. Ademas que me recomiendan, con bocina fuera o dentro de la camara, ademas el bafle normal o el de la version extendida(este ultimo lo recomiendan para poder utilizar cualquier altavoz)
> 
> Nota: Los parametros del altavoz crack los desconozco.
> 
> gracias y un saludo para todos los interesados en este tema.



Mirá, si ponés el parlante de 15 en el cubo 18 no va a sonar nada mal, va a tener menos patada pero vas a ganar mas respuesta en frecuencias bajas. Si pones el parlante por fuera de la caja de resonancia ganás frecuencias bajas y menos graves medios, por dentro es al revés, depende de la respuesta de tu parlante.


----------



## KarLos!

Hola, antes que nada perdon por la pregunta que voy a hacer es que no se mucho del tema de bafles, bueno hay va

¿Se puede conectar un woofer con un tweeter/driver en serie?
Si es asi
¿Afectaria la respuesta del woofer?

Saludos!


----------



## carlosjofernandez

KarLos! dijo:


> Hola, antes que nada perdon por la pregunta que voy a hacer es que no se mucho del tema de bafles, bueno hay va
> 
> ¿Se puede conectar un woofer con un tweeter/driver en serie?
> Si es asi
> ¿Afectaria la respuesta del woofer?
> 
> Saludos!



Si se puede, y la forma correcta es colocarle un divisor de frecuencia pasivo.

A continuación una imagen con una conexión en paralelo y otra en serie, a modo de ejemplo.







Aquí las formulas:
divisor con parlantes en paralelo:

C= capacitor,EN FARADIOS!!!!
L= inductor, EN HENRYS
Z= impedancia del parlante
Π= Pi
f= frecuencia deseada de corte

C = 1 / (2 * Π * f * (Z * √2))
L = (Z * √2) / (2 * Π* f)

divisor con parlantes en serie:

C = 1 / (2 * π * f * (Z / √2))
L = (Z / √2) / (2 * π * f)

ahora , si no tenes calculadora aqui te dejo una hoja de calculos para fabricar un divisor:

http://sound.whsites.net/esp-lr12.exe
para que corra el programita bajate este .dll:
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/software/vb4rt

fuente: http://sound.whsites.net/index2.html



			
				hvidrio dijo:
			
		

> hola alguien sabe si este cubo funciona bien con el parlante jbl 2241h de 600w gracias



respuesta simulada del JBL 600 W






para tener con que comparar aqui la caja con el parlante jahro 18JL350 de 350 W


----------



## KarLos!

Gracias carlosjofernandez
ahora a aplicar las formulas!

otra pregunta!

y ¿no afecta la impedancia del altavoz?

Saludos


----------



## KarLos!

carlosjofernandez dijo:
			
		

> Mirá, después de tanto investigar la relación que hay generalmente de parlante a tweeter es:
> parlante 8 ohm - tweeter de 32 ohm
> tenés que lograr esa impedancia en el tweeter. Supongo que vas a usar un piezo. si el piezo es de 4 hm colocale una resistencia de 30 ohm +- y una resist de 8 ohm en paralelo al tweeter.- el divisor debe estar colocado antes de toda resistencia, directamente al tweeter. En el cálculo del divisor para el tweeter ;Z es la impedancia del tweeter(lo que te dice la cajita)



Entonces ¿si ocupo el divisor pasivo en serie que muestras con un woofer de 4Ω y un tweeter de 4Ω no tendria que dar los 8Ω de impedencia?


----------



## miotrocarajo

carlosjofernandez dijo:
			
		

> Lo mejor que podés hacer es armar un ampli de 20 + 20 W para los parlantitos y el otro ampli usalo para woofers de esa potencia , te podés armar un muy buen equipo biamplificando, imaginate- tus 2 parlantes de 20 como medio-agudos y 2 woofer de 70W.
> Aqui te dejo un link de un ampli que es muy fácil de hacer y suena muy bien, te lo recomiendo.
> http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/25045/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA2040.html



compañero carlos estube dando mil vueltas y buscando muchas opciones y me decidi a hacer el amplificador para los parlantes de 20 y comprar dos parlantes de 70 para el ampli que tengo, ahora bien, que parlantes de 70w o de 80w de 8 ohms me recomendarias? algo de termino medio, no nos vamos a poner exquisitos...jeje
que tal estos parlantes? podrian funcionar? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103663669-woofer-jahro-importado-ala-de-goma-12-pulgadas-100-w-rms-_JM_


----------



## carlosjofernandez

miotrocarajo dijo:


> compañero carlos estube dando mil vueltas y buscando muchas opciones y me decidi a hacer el amplificador para los parlantes de 20 y comprar dos parlantes de 70 para el ampli que tengo, ahora bien, que parlantes de 70w o de 80w de 8 ohms me recomendarias? algo de termino medio, no nos vamos a poner exquisitos...jeje
> que tal estos parlantes? podrian funcionar? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103663669-woofer-jahro-importado-ala-de-goma-12-pulgadas-100-w-rms-_JM_






estuve calculando una caja para ese parlante y estuvo muy difícil, esos parlantes chinos no te perdonan nada, si la caja está mal calculada se nota mucho, pero, calcule un bass reflex que va a tener un sonido bien bolichero, o sea con mucho golpe. La caja es un poco grande. El cálculo es sobre una caja de 64 cm de alto * 40 cm de ancho(frente) por 40 de profundidad con con una ventilación de 40 por 10 





como se ve en eldibujo(perdon por el paint pero son las 2 de la matina y me estoy derritiendo) el medio del parlante debe ir a 40 cm de la parte de arriba,
y asi sonaría (mas o menos)




La ventilación está constituida por una madera de 29 cm(en el dibujo dice 30, pero quitemos el grosor de la madera) por una de 5, las 2 por el ancho del bafle.


----------



## Uro

Como no entiendo mucho de cajas acústicas profesionales, me he realizado mi propio diseño para bajos y medios. Me han dado la satisfacción que esperaba. Son diseños muy atravesados pero efectivos para mi gusto. Dan muy buenos bajos y excelentes medios. Son prácticamente dos poliedros de 20 caras (tal vez icosaedros), aunque el que hace de bajo tiene algunas desviaciones que lo convierten en un poliedro de 5 anillos para un total de 50 caras.  Estan construidos con carton prensado de 5mm y las junturas con colbón industrial y papel higiénico desmenuzado. La textura a base de vinilo y barniz brillante. La capacidad es de aproximadamente 35 litros, El radio es de aproximadamente 18cm., el woofer (color azul) tiene una división horizontal en la parte media que deja una boca de unos 7 cm. de radio.  El woofer que utilizo es de 4 Ohmios a 70 Watts (y como se aprecia en las imágenes, está invertido); como medios utilizo dos parlantes en serie de 4 Ohmios a 2W.

Cualquier comentario o sugerencia de parte de ustedes me será de mucha utilidad, aunque tambien aceptaré tomates y huevos y demás. 

 Este diseño tiene la particularidad de que en su construcción no se han tenido en cuenta ninguna de las recomendaciones de los expertos, es solamente un ensayo que, a la vez, me sirve de adorno en el taller. Quien los ha escuchado me ha dado su visto bueno.  Como pueden apreciar, combino la electrónica con la artesanía y me parece una buena fusión.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Arte , ¿ En que frecuencia  sintonizan los A GO GO ?


----------



## Uro

No los había pillao, hermano. Me parecen fantásticos el par de viejitos. Quizás alguien sintonice el programa-concurso acá en Colombia, pero yo no tengo TVcable. Yo solo robo señal de RCN, como para mantener informado.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hola compañeros ando en busqueda de una caja de grabes me intereso la sb850 2x18" pero no consigo los planos sera que alguien la tiene y guste compartirla le agradeceria. Saludos desde ya gracias


----------



## carlosjofernandez

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> hola compañeros ando en busqueda de una caja de grabes me intereso la sb850 2x18" pero no consigo los planos sera que alguien la tiene y guste compartirla le agradeceria. Saludos desde ya gracias



Dame los parametros thielle-small de los parlantes que les querés poner y te hago los planos.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Dame los parametros thielle-small de los parlantes que les querés poner y te hago los planos.


 
Es para usar con unos *Selenium 18WS600 *pensaba armar individual pero despues vi la doble, de todas formas los dos modelos me gustan no hay drama por eso


----------



## carlosjofernandez

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> Es para usar con unos Selenium 18WS600 pensaba armar individual pero despues vi la doble, de todas formas los dos modelos me gustan no hay drama por eso



He aquí la simulación del bafle con los 2 selenium 18WS600 + los planos originales:

respuesta de 1 bafle con los 2 woofers:

Por último, la ventilación del bafle tiene una profundidad de 50 cm.

Espero que te de una idea que vas a hacer.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

muchisimas gracias carlos por tu tiempo y dedicaciòn exelente trabajo, me queda una duda de que medida es la ventana de las tomasde aire que no veo en el plano? el material que pienzo usar es contrachapado de 20 mm esta bien con eso?


----------



## kvn507kdv

hola a todos,tengo una duda con un parametro de un woofer MTE 2238HL el cual se simboliza con FO, mi duda es si esto se refiere a frecuencia de resonancia?

FO = 34.82Hz


----------



## juanfilas

mmm deberia ser... lo que me llama la atención es que todos los woofers del listado que pasaste tenga ls fs a 34.82hz... y todos los mismos parametros t/s! para que le ponen distintos nombres si es el mismo woofer  no te fies mucho de esto 



kvn507kdv dijo:


> hola a todos,tengo una duda con un parametro de un woofer MTE 2238HL el cual se simboliza con FO, mi duda es si esto se refiere a frecuencia de resonancia?
> 
> FO = 34.82Hz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Juan!



juanfilas dijo:


> y todos los mismos parametros t/s! para que le ponen distintos nombres si es el mismo woofer  no te fies mucho de esto


  
Los datos de esa lista son mas falsos que tapón de arena!!!!...


----------



## awa

Hola colegas...
Estoy para construir una caja para el bajo y he comprado un Eminence Beta 15A no es de lo mejor pero es para lo que me dieron las monedas.
El tema es que no me aclaro con los parametros y como sacarle el mejor partido para que trabaje con el instrumento.
Existe un datasheet de eminence para la construccion de la caja con 3 combinaciones posibles, la que mas me interesa es la primera ya que es la que logra trabajar con frecuencias mas bajas.
Pero no entiendo bien que el desplasamiento esta limitado a 100W por encima de 40Hz
Quiere decir que si le doy mas potencia supera la Xmax y se descona o que por mas que le ponga los 350W va a sonar como 100W?
Los programas de diseño por defecto me dan unas cajas del 1000L y frecuencias a partir  de24hz eso es Ireal seguro me cargo el altavoz con una caja de 1000L... 
F3 la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja, cual tendria que ser? la frecuancia que quiero realzar? o no tiene nada que ver.
Disculpen las preguntas pero estoy leyendo y me lio cada vez más..
*
Beta15A Large Vented Woofer Enclosure
By McJerry, Eminence Speaker LLC
Displacement Limited to 100 Watts; use above 40 Hz.
Will require EQ for flat playback.*
Box Properties
--Description--
Name:
Type: Vented Box
Shape: Prism, square (optimum)
--Box Parameters--
Vb = 6 cu.ft = 169.901 L
V(total) = 6.133 cu.ft = 173.667 L
Fb = 47.79 Hz
QL = 7
F3 = 44.78 Hz
Fill = minimal
--Vents--
No. of Vents = 2
Vent shape = round
Vent ends = one flush
Dv = 4.25 in
Lv = 0.75 in
Driver Properties
--Description--
Name: Beta-15
Type: Standard one-way driver
Company: Eminence Speaker LLC
Comment: Revised OCT 2005
Piston: Ribbed paper cone.
Suspension: Cloth surround.
Dust Cap: Solid composition paper dust cap.
Frame: Pressed steel basket.
Voice Coil: 2 inch (50.8 mm) coated copper.
Magnet: 38 oz ferrite magnet.
--Configuration--
No. of Drivers = 1
--Driver Parameters--
Fs = 35 Hz
Qms = 8.1
Vas = 334.6 liters
Xmax = 4 mm
Sd = 823.7 sq.cm
Qes = 0.63
Re = 6.32 ohms
Le = 1.1 mH
Z = 8 ohms
Pe = 350 watts

Datasheets:
http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Beta_15A.pdf
http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Beta_15A_cab.pdf
Gracias...


----------



## Tacatomon

Efectivamente, no todo es color de rosa... El woofer en sí puede marcar unos cuantos miles de Watts, pero esta no es la limitante más importante a la hora de diseñar un recinto acústico. En efecto, para no hacer que el altavoz *Reproduzca demasiada distorcion,  *se usa el Xmax como el límite Lineal de la respuesta del altavoz a bajas frecuencias. Hay otro parámetro llamado Xlim, que es el límite mecánico del conjunto del cono-centrador, pero a esas alturas, el woofer ya está siendo dañado.

Si te pones a jugar con el WinISD con los mismo parámetros que marca la caja de referencia, vas a ver que da casi igual en cuanto a volumen y sintonía.

Ahora: ¿Cual es la forma de obtener bajas frecuencias a altos niveles SPL?
Necesitamos un transductor que sea capaz de extender el Xlim. Como contrapartida, será un altavoz con una sensibilidad muy baja.
La otra es juntar varios altavoces pequeños (Como el Beta15A) y obtener entre todos el SPL deseado.
Todo esto respetando el Xmax y la potencia.

A todo esto, el Beta15 no es la mejor opción para un woofer. Está el KappaPro15LF y el Definimax 4015LF... Pero, te comprendo... Siempre termina mandando la billetera.

Saludos!

PS: F3 se entiende como el punto donde la Respuesta en Frecuencia ya es 3db Menor al punto de sintonía del conjunto altavoz-cajón.


----------



## awa

Gracias... Tacatomon... si en efecto Los valores del simulador son casi identicos al los del diseño del datasheet.
Pero sigo sin comprender bien el tema de la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja, el "tuning frequence".
Que va a pasar por debajo y por encima de esa frequencia?.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

awa dijo:


> Hola colegas...
> Estoy para construir una caja para el bajo y he comprado un Eminence Beta 15A no es de lo mejor pero es para lo que me dieron las monedas.
> El tema es que no me aclaro con los parametros y como sacarle el mejor partido para que trabaje con el instrumento.
> Existe un datasheet de eminence para la construccion de la caja con 3 combinaciones posibles, la que mas me interesa es la primera ya que es la que logra trabajar con frecuencias mas bajas.
> Pero no entiendo bien que el desplasamiento esta limitado a 100W por encima de 40Hz
> Quiere decir que si le doy mas potencia supera la Xmax y se descona o que por mas que le ponga los 350W va a sonar como 100W?
> Los programas de diseño por defecto me dan unas cajas del 1000L y frecuencias a partir  de24hz eso es Ireal seguro me cargo el altavoz con una caja de 1000L...
> F3 la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja, cual tendria que ser? la frecuancia que quiero realzar? o no tiene nada que ver.
> Disculpen las preguntas pero estoy leyendo y me lio cada vez más..
> *
> Beta15A Large Vented Woofer Enclosure
> By McJerry, Eminence Speaker LLC
> Displacement Limited to 100 Watts; use above 40 Hz.
> Will require EQ for flat playback.*
> Box Properties
> --Description--
> Name:
> Type: Vented Box
> Shape: Prism, square (optimum)
> --Box Parameters--
> Vb = 6 cu.ft = 169.901 L
> V(total) = 6.133 cu.ft = 173.667 L
> Fb = 47.79 Hz
> QL = 7
> F3 = 44.78 Hz
> Fill = minimal
> --Vents--
> No. of Vents = 2
> Vent shape = round
> Vent ends = one flush
> Dv = 4.25 in
> Lv = 0.75 in
> Driver Properties
> --Description--
> Name: Beta-15
> Type: Standard one-way driver
> Company: Eminence Speaker LLC
> Comment: Revised OCT 2005
> Piston: Ribbed paper cone.
> Suspension: Cloth surround.
> Dust Cap: Solid composition paper dust cap.
> Frame: Pressed steel basket.
> Voice Coil: 2 inch (50.8 mm) coated copper.
> Magnet: 38 oz ferrite magnet.
> --Configuration--
> No. of Drivers = 1
> --Driver Parameters--
> Fs = 35 Hz
> Qms = 8.1
> Vas = 334.6 liters
> Xmax = 4 mm
> Sd = 823.7 sq.cm
> Qes = 0.63
> Re = 6.32 ohms
> Le = 1.1 mH
> Z = 8 ohms
> Pe = 350 watts
> 
> Datasheets:
> http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Beta_15A.pdf
> http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Beta_15A_cab.pdf
> Gracias...



hola amigo , yo tambien tuve un dilema para armar una caja para un bajo ,investigando llegué a la conclusión que un bajo difícilmente llegue a los 40 hz, salvo que toques metal. Otra cosa que aprendí después de hacer la caja es que el tamaño es muy importante, un tamaño reducido te facilita mucho el transporte , asi que si puedes calcular la caja para que reproduzca a partir de 50 Hz te ahorraras muchos dolores de cabeza. Otra cosa, si el parlante dice 100w nunca le pongas una potencia de más watts, se quema seguro el parlante, por más que este a la mitad de volumen.


----------



## Tacatomon

awa dijo:


> Gracias... Tacatomon... si en efecto Los valores del simulador son casi identicos al los del diseño del datasheet.
> Pero sigo sin comprender bien el tema de la frecuencia de resonancia de la caja, el "tuning frequence".
> Que va a pasar por debajo y por encima de esa frequencia?.



Si sintonizas a una menor frecuencia, obtienes graves más profundos (Hasta 30Hz, de ahí para abajo se escucha *NADA*) y si sintonizas más arriba, vas perdiendo frecuencias bajas (El cuerpo de la música). Siempre hay que llegar a un compromiso entre frecuencias a reproducir, SPL deseado, tamaño de la caja y potencia involucrada.

Saludos!!!


----------



## aldemarar

compañero Tacatomon as resuelto la duda que tenia, ya que estoy fabricando mis line array y segun los parametros del parlante la cabina se sintoniza a 60hz pero la caja va a trabajar de 120hz a 2000hz yo pense que habia  que sintonizar a partir de 120hz


----------



## carlosjofernandez

A 150W la Xmax se sobrepasa un pelo.. es aceptable ??
Que pasa de los 41Hz para abajo qe se dispara la xmax? hay que poner algun filtro para proteger el altavoz o simplemente pierde db y no llega a pasar la xmax.



lo que yo haría es poner un filtro pasaaltos de 45 Hz al parlante para protegerlo de las extremas bajas frecuencias, 1 para protegerlo de excesivo desplazamiento del cono y 2 para evitar la distorsión que éstas implican( dado que el parlante no está preparado para trabajar tan abajo en frecuancia)

Aqui les dejo una hoja de cálculo que uso siempre, los resultados se hacercan bastante a la realidad:


----------



## ferrari

Compañeros, al final he adquirido un par de altavoces de 15" Eminence KAPPA 15LFA 600W 38-2700Hz 99dB.
http://www.usspeaker.com/Kappa-15LFA-1.htm 
para utilizarlos como subwoofers, ahora el siguiente paso obviamente es construir las dos cajas correspondientes...¿ que tipo de caja sería ideal para estos parlantes?...un amigo del foro me recomienda el tipo CUBO 15  http://www.freespeakerplans.com/cubo-15q.html#, de 62x62x62cm, pero me gustaría saber de otras alternativas.

Si se pudiera algo de menor tamaño  y con la misma eficiencia sería ideal, o definitivamente esta es la caja a elegir ..en fin , cualquier opinión será bienvenida , Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

En la lista de altavoces recomendados, figura el Kappa 15LF. Yo he estado analizando esos famosos bafles híbridos y realmente no hablan mal de ellos. Son muy compactos y tienen un Buen SPL, No tienen demasiada extensión en las frecuencias más bajas pero, definitivamente por ese tamaño es algo bueno. En estos casos es necesario un Filtro Activo HP seteado entre 35Hz y 40Hz. Esto para proteger el altavoz de las frecuencias Sub-sonicas y no sobre-excursionarlo. Además de obtener Más SPL en las frecuencias realmente interesantes (>38Hz).

No se si un Bass Reflex pueda igualar al tamaño del cubo... Tendrías que simularlo un rato con la ayuda del WinISD. 

Saludos!


----------



## ferrari

De lo anterior deduzco que encontrar algo de menor tamaño al cubo 15 es bien difícil, estaría sacrificando tamaño por calidad y ésa no es la idea, .. a tener en cuenta lo del filtro...y el reflex entonces podría entrar consideración..saludos Taca y gracias.


----------



## aldemarar

ferrari as una folder hord o cerwi vega para que te rinda mas en sitios abiertos


----------



## wildcats

Tacatomon me podrias ayudar con los planos de los horn loaded que mostartstes en youtube?


----------



## Tacatomon

El plano más parecido en dimensiones a los cajones con los que cuento son estos
http://www.mediafire.com/?0fjgzzm55it

Solo difiere en la forma de la tapa del cajón sellado. En mi caso Plana. Todo lo demás concuerda.
Aunque, esos cajones con los que cuento, van de salida. Demasiado aparatosos para llevar de aquí para allá... Me haré de Cajones Sencillos Bass Reflex.

Suerte y saludos!


----------



## Fido2310

Hola gente del foro me llego a mi poder un parlante Boss Ava-12 pulgadas les dejo los parametros thiele-small a ver si me pueden decir que tal es y si costaria mucho ponerlo a punto ya que no se interpretar todabia los resultados del WinISD les cuento que
lo obtuve a partir de un canje y me gustaria usarlo ya que aguanta unos bonitos 150 Wtts.

Params AVA12

Dia. 12

Pwr. 150

Watts Peak 300

Re 3.2 Ohms

Fs 35 Hz

Vas 150 Liters

Mms 60 Grams

Qms 5.54

Qes 0.41

Qts 0.39

Xmax 5.5 mm

Dejo adjuntado el archivo para descomprimirlo, y simularlo en WinSD .Pido ayuda a todos aquellos experimentados que han finalizado sus proyectos. Mi idea es que esta caja sirva como subwoofer trabajando en un rango de 20 a 180 Hz y exigirle un 150 W. RMS


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Fido2310 dijo:


> Hola gente del foro me llego a mi poder un parlante Boss Ava-12 pulgadas les dejo los parametros thiele-small a ver si me pueden decir que tal es y si costaria mucho ponerlo a punto ya que no se interpretar todabia los resultados del WinISD les cuento que
> lo obtuve a partir de un canje y me gustaria usarlo ya que aguanta unos bonitos 150 Wtts.
> 
> Params AVA12
> 
> Dia. 12
> 
> Pwr. 150
> 
> Watts Peak 300
> 
> Re 3.2 Ohms
> 
> Fs 35 Hz
> 
> Vas 150 Liters
> 
> Mms 60 Grams
> 
> Qms 5.54
> 
> Qes 0.41
> 
> Qts 0.39
> 
> Xmax 5.5 mm
> 
> Dejo adjuntado el archivo para descomprimirlo, y simularlo en WinSD .Pido ayuda a todos aquellos experimentados que han finalizado sus proyectos. Mi idea es que esta caja sirva como subwoofer trabajando en un rango de 20 a 180 Hz y exigirle un 150 W. RMS



aqui mi humilde aporte, lo que se me ocurrio es hacer una simulacion de tu parlante en una caja pasabanda de 4 orden, este es el diagrama del bafle:





y esta la respuesta( con un voltaje de 2,83 )




al poner el parlante en esa posicion se atenua ese pico que muestra la gráfica.
Es para el baúl de un auto ?


----------



## Fido2310

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> al poner el parlante en esa posicion se atenua ese pico que muestra la gráfica.
> Es para el baúl de un auto ?


 

No lo es para un auto! es para reforzar Y complementar un sistema de sonido para la Pc; mas de uno dira es medio Bestial pero quiero algo grande ya que no cuento con equipo de musica y actualmente la Pc tiene un 2.1 Edifier de unos 20 wtss que es muy pobre y en casa la PC es el cine, la radio, etc.
Lo que me llama la atencion la respuesta que te dieron a ti los graficos con que programa lo simulaste???; yo lo hice con WinISD y me estaba dando una repuesta mas plana con una perdida a de -3 db a partir de los 70 Hz y manteniendose plana por encima de los 200 Hz.( Caja Cerrada )

Te dejo adjuntado la imagen y me explicas que estoy viendo yo que no se asimila en nada a tu grafico. Si no es mucha molestia la idea es que quiero hacerla pero de paso aprender algo !! Me tiras algunos datos !

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PREGUNTAS:

1- ¿Cuál es el comportamiento de este conjunto caja - woofer ? Opinión

2- ¿La Caja de que material la realizo y en que espesor?¿Uso material absorvente?¿Cuál?

3- ¿Las medidas que me diste de la caja son medidas internas o externas?¿Como lo tengo que interpretar?
Muchas preguntas no!! y si pero la verdad no me sobra la plata y quisiera hacer el trabajo una sola vez y bien !


----------



## Fido2310

Fido2310 dijo:


> al poner el parlante en esa posicion se atenua ese pico que muestra la gráfica.
> Es para el baúl de un auto ?



No lo es para un auto!  es para reforzar Y complementar un sistema de sonido para la Pc; mas de uno dira es medio Bestial pero quiero algo grande ya que no cuento con equipo de musica y actualmente la Pc tiene un 2.1 Edifier de unos 20 wtss que es muy pobre y en casa la PC es el cine, la radio, etc.
Lo que me llama la atencion la respuesta que te dieron a ti los graficos con que programa lo simulaste???; yo lo hice con WinISD y me estaba dando una repuesta mas plana con una perdida a  de -3 db a partir de los 70 Hz y manteniendose plana por encima de los 200 Hz.( Caja Cerrada )

Te dejo adjuntado la imagen y me explicas que estoy viendo yo que no se asimila en nada a tu grafico. Si no es mucha molestia la idea es que quiero hacerla pero de paso aprender algo !! Me tiras algunos datos ![/QUOTE]
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PREGUNTAS:

1- ¿Cuál es el comportamiento de este conjunto caja - woofer ? Opinión

2- ¿La Caja de que material la realizo y en que espesor?¿Uso material absorvente?¿Cuál?

3- ¿Las medidas que me diste de la caja son medidas internas o externas?¿Como lo tengo que interpretar?
Muchas preguntas no!! y si pero la verdad no me sobra la plata y quisiera hacer el trabajo una sola vez y bien !


----------



## carlosjofernandez

Fido2310 dijo:


> No lo es para un auto!  es para reforzar Y complementar un sistema de sonido para la Pc; mas de uno dira es medio Bestial pero quiero algo grande ya que no cuento con equipo de musica y actualmente la Pc tiene un 2.1 Edifier de unos 20 wtss que es muy pobre y en casa la PC es el cine, la radio, etc.
> Lo que me llama la atencion la respuesta que te dieron a ti los graficos con que programa lo simulaste???; yo lo hice con WinISD y me estaba dando una repuesta mas plana con una perdida a  de -3 db a partir de los 70 Hz y manteniendose plana por encima de los 200 Hz.( Caja Cerrada )
> 
> Te dejo adjuntado la imagen y me explicas que estoy viendo yo que no se asimila en nada a tu grafico. Si no es mucha molestia la idea es que quiero hacerla pero de paso aprender algo !! Me tiras algunos datos !


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PREGUNTAS:

1- ¿Cuál es el comportamiento de este conjunto caja - woofer ? Opinión

2- ¿La Caja de que material la realizo y en que espesor?¿Uso material absorvente?¿Cuál?

3- ¿Las medidas que me diste de la caja son medidas internas o externas?¿Como lo tengo que interpretar?
Muchas preguntas no!! y si pero la verdad no me sobra la plata y quisiera hacer el trabajo una sola vez y bien ![/QUOTE]

respuesta1 , el comportamiento es el de una caja de refuerzo de graves, la caja te va a sonar solo en frecuencias a partir de 40hz(empieza más abajo pero la frecuencia que se va a empezar a escuchar con claridad es 40Hz)es una caja específica para graves, yo pensé en simular esta por el tamaño y vos querías un sub-woofer.
respuesta2 , yo te recomiendo aglomerado del 12 con unos cuantos refuerzos, o sea maderas que "dividan" las secciones en 2 y que no obstruyan el paso del aire.si conseguis fibrofacil mejor, pero es un poco más caro.
respuesta3 ,son medidas internas y no te preocupes en pasarte 1 cm. aqui una imagen para que te des una idea:




los circulos que ves ahi : el grande es el agujero donde va el parlante, y el chico quise hacer el imán del parlante
El programa que uso es el hornresp que ya me dió resultados bastante aproximados, a mi me sirvió bastante.



Fido2310 dijo:


> al poner el parlante en esa posicion se atenua ese pico que muestra la gráfica.
> Es para el baúl de un auto ?



No lo es para un auto!  es para reforzar Y complementar un sistema de sonido para la Pc; mas de uno dira es medio Bestial pero quiero algo grande ya que no cuento con equipo de musica y actualmente la Pc tiene un 2.1 Edifier de unos 20 wtss que es muy pobre y en casa la PC es el cine, la radio, etc.
Lo que me llama la atencion la respuesta que te dieron a ti los graficos con que programa lo simulaste???; yo lo hice con WinISD y me estaba dando una repuesta mas plana con una perdida a  de -3 db a partir de los 70 Hz y manteniendose plana por encima de los 200 Hz.( Caja Cerrada )

Te dejo adjuntado la imagen y me explicas que estoy viendo yo que no se asimila en nada a tu grafico. Si no es mucha molestia la idea es que quiero hacerla pero de paso aprender algo !! Me tiras algunos datos ![/QUOTE]




vos hiciste una simulación con una caja sellada y parece que medio chica, esa respuesta significa que vas a escuchar un sonido con graves secos sin profundidad, esas cajas se usan solo si queres fidelidad por sobre todas las cosas, y tienen que ser bastante grandes para que su respuesta llegue bien abajo.Yo simule una caja pasabanda de 4º orden.


----------



## Fido2310

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> PREGUNTAS:
> 
> 1- ¿Cuál es el comportamiento de este conjunto caja - woofer ? Opinión
> 
> 2- ¿La Caja de que material la realizo y en que espesor?¿Uso material absorvente?¿Cuál?
> 
> 3- ¿Las medidas que me diste de la caja son medidas internas o externas?¿Como lo tengo que interpretar?
> Muchas preguntas no!! y si pero la verdad no me sobra la plata y quisiera hacer el trabajo una sola vez y bien !



respuesta1 , el comportamiento es el de una caja de refuerzo de graves, la caja te va a sonar solo en frecuencias a partir de 40hz(empieza más abajo pero la frecuencia que se va a empezar a escuchar con claridad es 40Hz)es una caja específica para graves, yo pensé en simular esta por el tamaño y vos querías un sub-woofer.
respuesta2 , yo te recomiendo aglomerado del 12 con unos cuantos refuerzos, o sea maderas que "dividan" las secciones en 2 y que no obstruyan el paso del aire.si conseguis fibrofacil mejor, pero es un poco más caro.
respuesta3 ,son medidas internas y no te preocupes en pasarte 1 cm. aqui una imagen para que te des una idea:




los circulos que ves ahi : el grande es el agujero donde va el parlante, y el chico quise hacer el imán del parlante
El programa que uso es el hornresp que ya me dió resultados bastante aproximados, a mi me sirvió bastante.



No lo es para un auto!  es para reforzar Y complementar un sistema de sonido para la Pc; mas de uno dira es medio Bestial pero quiero algo grande ya que no cuento con equipo de musica y actualmente la Pc tiene un 2.1 Edifier de unos 20 wtss que es muy pobre y en casa la PC es el cine, la radio, etc.
Lo que me llama la atencion la respuesta que te dieron a ti los graficos con que programa lo simulaste???; yo lo hice con WinISD y me estaba dando una repuesta mas plana con una perdida a  de -3 db a partir de los 70 Hz y manteniendose plana por encima de los 200 Hz.( Caja Cerrada )

Te dejo adjuntado la imagen y me explicas que estoy viendo yo que no se asimila en nada a tu grafico. Si no es mucha molestia la idea es que quiero hacerla pero de paso aprender algo !! Me tiras algunos datos ![/QUOTE]




vos hiciste una simulación con una caja sellada y parece que medio chica, esa respuesta significa que vas a escuchar un sonido con graves secos sin profundidad, esas cajas se usan solo si queres fidelidad por sobre todas las cosas, y tienen que ser bastante grandes para que su respuesta llegue bien abajo.Yo simule una caja pasabanda de 4º orden.[/QUOTE]

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ok en cuanto pueda le hecho manos a la obra ! 
Gracias por molestarse en responder, aportar su tiempo y conocimiento en nosotros los (  )


----------



## arielsc2011

Hola amigos del foro, necesito armar una caja (grave) para un parlante EV de 15 pulgadas, de diseño pasa banda de 6º orden, alguien sabe donde puedo encontrar ese diseño??. Soy novato en esto jeje. Si alguien encuentra alguna informacion se lo agradeceria. 

Aqui te dejo adjuntado el parametro del ev. Espero que me puedas dar una mano para hacer la caja. 

Saludos gente del foro.


----------



## InFectedBetox

De cuantos ohms es tu altavoz? Para poder ayudarte, te falta especificarlo en tu documento

arielsc2011 si suponemos que es de 8 ohms tu parlante y los datos T/S son los correctos, las medidas que necesitarias serian: 

W=0.433m
H=0.671m
D=0.274m

volumenes necesarios por camara son:
v1=20L
v2=40L

y la division media del cajon debe ser:
L1=0.194m
L2=0.405m


----------



## arielsc2011

Hola q*UE* tal, gracias por los datos

Ahora, si 
w es ancho, h es altura, D es profundidad??

No entiendo bien, q*UE* me queres decir por camara??

Y el diametro del tubo de sintonia de cuanto tendria q*UE* ser?? y el largo??


----------



## carlosjofernandez

arielsc2011 dijo:


> Hola q*UE* tal, aqui te dejo adjuntado el parametro del ev. Espero q*UE* me puedas dar una mano, para hacer la caja. Saludos y gracias



Hola, yo simulé tu parlante con 2 tamaños de caja pasabanda de 6to orden.
la primera es de 118 litros en total; 42cm por 42cm por 66 cm de alto. este bafle tiene 2 cámaras de resonancia, el parlante está entre esas dos cámaras y cada camara tiene una ventilación.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 una cámara tiene 81 litros(42 por 42 por 45cm)con una ventilación de 200cm cuadrados(puede ser una abertura de 10 por 20) y un largo de 20.5 cm. La otra cámara tiene 30 litros, ventilación de 300cm cuadrados y 5 cm de largo




El segundo es un poco más grande,llega un poco más abajo pero no mucho.
este es de 170 litros, 50 por 50 por 68 cm de alto. La cámara mas grande tiene 126 litros(50 por 50 por 50.4 cm de alto) con una ventilación de 250 cm cuadrados y 13 de largo. la otra cámara tiene 35 litros con una ventilación de 400 cm cuadrados por 10 de largo.




Todas las medidas son medidas interiores y según las simulaciones los bafles sonarían bastante bien, muy buena respuesta plana y buena presión sonora. La simulación se hace con el bafle colocado sobre el piso con una pared atrás( 1 por pi). En un rincón llegaría mas abajo en frecuencia y tendría más presion sonora.


----------



## samuelson

Aqui van las fotos de las cajas de bajos y los medios altos, las medidas fueron las que el compañero oscar monzalvo subio de las gauss enano de 12


----------



## arielsc2011

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Hola, yo simulé tu parlante con 2 tamaños de caja pasabanda de 6to orden.
> la primera es de 118 litros en total; 42cm por 42cm por 66 cm de alto. este bafle tiene 2 cámaras de resonancia, el parlante está entre esas dos cámaras y cada camara tiene una ventilación.


 

Muchas gracias amigo, me hiciste un favor muy grande, por fin encontre una caja diferente a las otras, de verdad muchas gracias, ahora me voy a poner a trabajar con ella. Luego te comento sobre el sonido.

Gracias.


----------



## lovis777

hola estuve viendo y analizando este hilo de como diseñar.
bueno me regalaron dos woofer american sound de 10 pulgadas, 8Ω y 200w spw-2810 y quisiera hacerles 2 cajas para subwoofer buscando encontre una foto y este es su  thiele small supuestamente, porque lo encontre en un foro polaco!

Qts=  0.53
Vas=  80
fs=    38
Qms= 3.12
Qes= 0.64             aplicando winISD me sale un bass reflex de 196.89 lts 
spl=   89db

mi pregunta es cuales podrian ser su diseño y medidas tomando en cuenta que ya no tengo mucho espacio en mi cuarto, si es posible colocarlos bajo mi cama de 2 plazas mejor, almenos no desperdiciando su respuesta en bajos, porque tengo ya un par de bafles de 3 vias que serian como satelite o frontales y a estos quiero ponerles un aplificador aparte para el surround de pc
por favor podrian ayudarme. gracias

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovis777/5743344737/


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola colegas estaba mirando los planos de unos monitores de 10" y de 15" que me gustaron pero el plano de ambos esta incompleto en sus medidas, ya me recorri todas las paginas del post y no encontre nada, sera que alguien tendra los planos del mismo completo con sus respectivas medidas y los quiera compartir, desde ya gracias y espero que puedan ayudarme. (Adjunto dos imagenes de los mismos a ver si le resulta familiar)


----------



## mariachy

hola a todos....

quiero plantear una pregunta... quizas es un poco simple pero tengo la duda...

si yo quiero armar un parlante de 3 vias con un croosover... y suponemos que mi wofer es de 100W

el twiter y el parlante medio tienen que ser de la misma potencia????? o hay algun parametro de direfencia entre uno y otro???

lo pregunto por lo que yo se los sonidos graves se propagan mas en el espacio que los agudos... y si son todos de la misma potencia talvez unos se distingan mas que otros y no funcionen en equilibrio.... o no????

les agradezco sacarme de mi duda... muchas gracias???


----------



## Juan Jose

Normalmente un sistema de tres vias se calcula como 100 % potencia rms del woofer, 50 % potencia rms del medio y 25 % potencia rms del agudo. Pero, esto no es siempre asi, y aveces, el medio y el woofer son de la misma potencia y el agudo del 50 %. 

OJO esta regla NO es en todos los casos pero se aproxima  MUCHO a la realidad. 

saludos

Juan josé.


----------



## electromecanico

tenes que mantener parejos lo DB de las 3 vias graves, medios, altos.

como haces esto fijándote en las especificaciones de tus parlantes o reproductores los DB te fijas las unidad casi siempre db a 1 watts a un metro entonces calculas asi tenes la ganancia  10*log (W2/W1). 
para un parlante cuya especificación es 95DB 1w*1m
Si a 1w tenes 95 dB con 100W vas a tener 10*log (100/1) = 20dB 
lo tenes que sumar a los 95 que ya tenias te quedan en 115dB.
repetis los mismo en los tres parlantes y para emparejarlo siempre el bajo va a maxima potencia y luego tenes que calcular la potencia de medios y twiter en  watts RMS y de aqui las famosas resistencias en los divisores de frecuencia para bajarle la potencia a estos ya que siempre rinden mucho mas que los bajos 


a mi gusto y por la recepción natural de los oídos 10 a 20 db menos en bajos y agudos


----------



## carlosjofernandez

lovis777 dijo:


> hola estuve viendo y analizando este hilo de como diseñar.
> bueno me regalaron dos woofer american sound de 10 pulgadas, 8Ω y 200w spw-2810 y quisiera hacerles 2 cajas para subwoofer buscando encontre una foto y este es su  thiele small supuestamente, porque lo encontre en un foro polaco!
> 
> Qts=  0.53
> Vas=  80
> fs=    38
> Qms= 3.12
> Qes= 0.64             aplicando winISD me sale un bass reflex de 196.89 lts
> spl=   89db
> 
> mi pregunta es cuales podrian ser su diseño y medidas tomando en cuenta que ya no tengo mucho espacio en mi cuarto, si es posible colocarlos bajo mi cama de 2 plazas mejor, almenos no desperdiciando su respuesta en bajos, porque tengo ya un par de bafles de 3 vias que serian como satelite o frontales y a estos quiero ponerles un aplificador aparte para el surround de pc
> por favor podrian ayudarme. gracias
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lovis777/5743344737/



Hola, despues de mucho pensar me decidi por simularte una especie de cañon en una caja, o sea un parlante dentro de un tubo. El cañon es el diseño maximo para todo woofer con un sonido puro y con profundidad, los graves se sienten mas que escucharlos. Altamente recomendables. La altura de la caja es de 34 cm mas o menos, supongo que entra bajo la cama, sino agregale ladrillos a las patas(ja) La caja tiene 190 litros , la medidas que faltan deducilas vos porque ya se me hace tarde y estoy durmiendome, te faltaria el ancho y largo de la caja pero con las medidas que te di te sirven para deducir toda la caja. Una medida te la doy; como son 3 conductos vistos de cualquier extremo de la caja(por ej desde donde se va a ver la abertura y dentro el iman del parlante)suma 30 por 3 mas las maderas, o sea el grosor de las maderas por 4.




el conducto largo tiene 162 centimetros y el corto 47.


----------



## lovis777

muchas gracias carlos, pense que a nadie le interesaba mi post, me parece innovador tu idea y de seguro tendre preguntas que hacerte , aunque ahora no dispongo de mucho tiempo prometo analizarlo y darme el tiempo.

una vez mas muchas gracias por tu tiempo saludos.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

electromecanico dijo:


> a mi gusto y por la recepción natural de los oídos 10 a 20 db menos en bajos y agudos


Si a eso le restamos otros 10 - 20 dB's (y pudiera ser mas), por todo aquello de la curva isofónica, entonces no escucharas el bombo ni el bajo, por ejemplo.


----------



## samuelson

cerwin vega ab36


----------



## electromecanico

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Si a eso le restamos otros 10 - 20 dB's (y pudiera ser mas), por todo aquello de la curva isofónica, entonces no escucharas el bombo ni el bajo, por ejemplo.



entiendo bien?? decis restarle 10 20 db mas a los 10  20 db que yo nombro.
igualmente ba mucho en el tipo de musica que escuches


----------



## mariachy

electromecanico dijo:


> tenes que mantener parejos lo DB de las 3 vias graves, medios, altos.
> 
> como haces esto fijándote en las especificaciones de tus parlantes o reproductores los DB te fijas las unidad casi siempre db a 1 watts a un metro entonces calculas asi tenes la ganancia 10*log (W2/W1).
> para un parlante cuya especificación es 95DB 1w*1m
> Si a 1w tenes 95 dB con 100W vas a tener 10*log (100/1) = 20dB
> lo tenes que sumar a los 95 que ya tenias te quedan en 115dB.
> repetis los mismo en los tres parlantes y para emparejarlo siempre el bajo va a maxima potencia y luego tenes que calcular la potencia de medios y twiter en watts RMS y de aqui las famosas resistencias en los divisores de frecuencia para bajarle la potencia a estos ya que siempre rinden mucho mas que los bajos
> 
> 
> a mi gusto y por la recepción natural de los oídos 10 a 20 db menos en bajos y agudos


 

voy entendiendo....

repasando un poco en mi pregunta....

al final... de la potencia que sea mi parlante no importa mucho (siempre y cuando no le de mas de lo que este soporta)

el dato importante es el dB /1w*1mt

entonces calculo cuantos decibeles quiero en cada parlante teniendo en cuenta tu consejo de 10dB o 20dB menos en bajos y agudos

una vez con esos datos en la mano hago el despeje matematico para ponerle resistencias a los parlantes para limitar la potencia y que a cada uno le llegue la potencia adecuada para que se cumplan los dB que yo necesito.

es asi o entendi mal???

salu2 y gracias por las respuestas


----------



## carlosjofernandez

lovis777 dijo:


> muchas gracias carlos, pense que a nadie le interesaba mi post, me parece innovador tu idea y de seguro tendre preguntas que hacerte , aunque ahora no dispongo de mucho tiempo prometo analizarlo y darme el tiempo.
> 
> una vez mas muchas gracias por tu tiempo saludos.



Pregunte nomas, ah! una cosita, la foto de tu nick es del que le robo las ideas al maestro TESLA, gracias a el la civilización es lo que es hoy. investiga un poquito.


----------



## lovis777

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Pregunte nomas, ah! una cosita, la foto de tu nick es del que le robo las ideas al maestro TESLA, gracias a el la civilización es lo que es hoy. investiga un poquito.



hola como estas, me puse a investigar y se a lo que te refieres (tomas alva) a tesla le falto hacer marketing, 

bueno respecto a tu diseño no me cuadra mucho la posicion del parlante si supuestamente es como un tubo continuo, y me dices que el tubo pequeño es de 47cm(posicion del parlante), pero a lo que llega desde un extremo hasta donde voltea es de 41.5 cm, si quiero tener un volumen de 190lts y una seccion de 30x30cm y 2.1m.
salvo que alarge un lado  pero ya no quedaria uniforme, seria aproximadamente 2 tubos de 77cm y uno de 57cm
me podrias explicar y dar el archivo del Hornresp porque no entiendo, y cual es el principio que se usa porque esta abierto por los 2 lados 
necesariamente tiene que ser en tres partes porque si el parlante tiene que estar en el 47 podria ser en 2 tubos XD.


----------



## electromecanico

mariachy dijo:


> voy entendiendo....


 


> repasando un poco en mi pregunta....
> 
> al final... de la potencia que sea mi parlante no importa mucho (siempre y cuando no le de mas de lo que este soporta)



si es importante por que la nesecitas para los calculos



> el dato importante es el dB /1w*1mt


 lo tenes que obtener de la hoja de datos de cada parlante de tus 3 vias 



> entonces calculo cuantos decibeles quiero en cada parlante teniendo en cuenta tu consejo de 10dB o 20dB menos en bajos y agudos



para empezar hacelos todos iguales sin DB de diferencia



> una vez con esos datos en la mano hago el despeje matematico para ponerle resistencias a los parlantes para limitar la potencia y que a cada uno le llegue la potencia adecuada para que se cumplan los dB que yo necesito.


aplicas ley de ohms


----------



## mariano22

Buenas a todos!

Queria pedirles si me daban una mano en un sub woofer que quiero armar con un parlante full energy de 8".
TEORICAMENTE aguanta unos 100 wrms pero no va a ser exigido mas de 50 watt.
Tenia pensado hacer una caja mas o menos diseñada, no al tun tun pero tampoco con calculos muy extrictos, ya que por este parlante, no vale la pena.

Les envio esta foto de una idea que tenia, que arme segun varios diseños que he visto. Pero no tengo idea de cuanto litraje y medidas deberia ser, por eso recurro a ustedes. 

Espero sus opiniones y sugerencias. Muchas gracias por su atencion.

Saludos!


----------



## lovis777

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> Pregunte nomas, ah! una cosita, la foto de tu nick es del que le robo las ideas al maestro TESLA, gracias a el la civilización es lo que es hoy. investiga un poquito.



hola carlosjofernandez como estas, me puse a investigar y se a lo que te refieres (tomas alva) a tesla le falto hacer marketing, 

 bueno respecto a tu diseño no me cuadra mucho la posicion del parlante si supuestamente es como un tubo continuo, y me dices que el tubo pequeño es de 47cm(posicion del parlante), pero a lo que llega desde un extremo hasta donde voltea es de 41.5 cm, si quiero tener un volumen de 190lts y una seccion de 30x30cm y 2.1m.
 salvo que alarge un lado pero ya no quedaria uniforme, seria aproximadamente 2 tubos de 77cm y uno de 57cm.
 o podria formar una cuña en la esquina para buscar el volumen del tubo chico nose 

 me podrias explicar y dar el archivo del Hornresp porque no entiendo, y cual es el principio que se usa porque esta abierto por los 2 lados 
 necesariamente tiene que ser en tres partes porque si el parlante tiene que estar en el 47 podria ser en 2 tubos XD.


----------



## mariano22

Buenas! Mirando mientras encontré esta cita del amigo Juan Jose y decidí hacer varios calculos a ver que les parece:



Juan Jose dijo:


> Para caja con tubo de sintonia, recomienda los siguientes volúmenes:
> 
> Woofer de 8 pulgadas, volumen de 22 litros y 1 tubo de 3 pulgadas de diametro por 15 cm de largo.
> 
> Juan Jose-.


 
Tomé lo siguiente:
*Caja con 2 tubos de sintonia de 1.5" en vez que uno de 3".
**Woofer de 8" de 30 watt. Todavia no definido cual.*

Y de medidas razoné asi la cosa:
*Caja de _22 litros = 22 dm3= 22000 cm3_
*Formula: Volumen= Ancho * Largo*Profundo

Como el ancho y el alto los tenia definido, por el tamaño del bafle y la ubicacion de los tubos; y el volumen a alcanzar, despejé la profundidad y quedó asi:

Profundidad = Volumen / (Ancho*Alto)
Profundidad= 22000 / (28cm*31.8cm)
*Profundidad= 24,8cm* (redondeado para que pase los 22000cm3 exactos)

Final: Caja de ancho: 28cm*alto:31.8cm*profundo: 24.8cm

Simplemente les pregunto si esta bien los calculos y el tema del tubo (dividirlo en 2)

Un saludo y gracias de antemano!


----------



## DOSMETROS

mariano22 dijo:


> *Caja con 2 tubos de sintonia de 1.5" en vez que uno de 3".
> 
> 
> 
> Simplemente les pregunto si esta bien los calculos y el tema del tubo (dividirlo en 2)
> 
> Un saludo y gracias de antemano!


 
Un tubo de la mitad del diámetro tiene aproximadamente un cuarto de sección 

Saludos !


----------



## mariano22

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Un tubo de la mitad del diámetro tiene aproximadamente un cuarto de sección
> 
> Saludos !


Comoooo? Perdóname pero no te entendi muy bien. A que te referis con eso?
Yo necesito poner 2 tubos por una cuestion estetica de mi diseño para el bafle.


----------



## DOSMETROS

mariano22 dijo:


> Comoooo? Perdóname pero no te entendi muy bien. A que te referis con eso?
> Yo necesito poner 2 tubos por una cuestion estetica de mi diseño para el bafle.


 
Claro , calculá la superficie de un círculo de 3' y la de 1,5'

S = 3,1416 * r² 

Vas a ver que no es la mitad , sino menos de la cuarta parte , o sea que para reemplazar un tubo de 3' tendrias que poner *4* de 1,5'

3' ---> 7,62 cm de diámetro --> S = 45,60 cm²
1,5' -> 3,81 cm de diámetro --> S = 9,93 cm² 
2' ---> 5,08 cm de diámetro --> S = 19,63 cm²

Lo más parecido serían dos tubos de 2 pulgadas 

Saludos !


----------



## carlosjofernandez

lovis777 dijo:


> hola carlosjofernandez como estas, me puse a investigar y se a lo que te refieres (tomas alva) a tesla le falto hacer marketing,
> 
> bueno respecto a tu diseño no me cuadra mucho la posicion del parlante si supuestamente es como un tubo continuo, y me dices que el tubo pequeño es de 47cm(posicion del parlante), pero a lo que llega desde un extremo hasta donde voltea es de 41.5 cm, si quiero tener un volumen de 190lts y una seccion de 30x30cm y 2.1m.
> salvo que alarge un lado pero ya no quedaria uniforme, seria aproximadamente 2 tubos de 77cm y uno de 57cm.
> o podria formar una cuña en la esquina para buscar el volumen del tubo chico nose
> 
> me podrias explicar y dar el archivo del Hornresp porque no entiendo, y cual es el principio que se usa porque esta abierto por los 2 lados
> necesariamente tiene que ser en tres partes porque si el parlante tiene que estar en el 47 podria ser en 2 tubos XD.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54754 Ver el archivo adjunto 54755
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 54756Ver el archivo adjunto 54757



Hola agente 777,aqui te dejo el archivo txt del hornresp:
TXT:"ID=28.00
Ang=2.0 x Pi
Eg=2.83
Rg=0.00
Fta=0.00
S1=900.00
S2=900.00
Con=0.10
F12=0.00
S2=900.00
S3=900.00
Con=0.10
F23=0.00
S3=900.00
S4=900.00
Con=47.80
F34=0.00
S5=900.00
S6=900.00
Con=162.10
F56=0.00
Sd=350.00
Bl=10.00
Cms=4.58E-04
Rms=17.25
Mmd=34.53
Le=1.00
Re=7.00
CH=1
Vrc=0.00
Lrc=0.00
Ap1=0.00
Lpt=0.00
Vtc=0.00
Atc=0.00
Pmax=100
Xmax=5.0
Comment=american sound 10 pulg"
(copia eso en un txt y despues en el hornresp pones en archivo/import y lo cargas)

Te explico que el famosos cañon trabaja con la onda de presion de la parte de adelante del parlante y la de atras. Una onda sale por el conducto corto al exterior se propaga por el aire mientras la otra onda( de presion negativa) es retrasada por el conducto. cuando sale por el conducto corto ya la onda de presion negativa se encuentra en el aire con la otra onda de presion negativa que fue retrasada por el conducto largo y asi es reforzada.
El primer diseño es el correcto:Ver el archivo adjunto 54755


----------



## mariano22

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , calculá la superficie de un círculo de 3' y la de 1,5'
> 
> S = 3,1416 * r²
> 
> Vas a ver que no es la mitad , sino menos de la cuarta parte , o sea que para reemplazar un tubo de 3' tendrias que poner *4* de 1,5'
> 
> 3' ---> 7,62 cm de diámetro --> S = 45,60 cm²
> 1,5' -> 3,81 cm de diámetro --> S = 9,93 cm²
> 2' ---> 5,08 cm de diámetro --> S = 19,63 cm²
> 
> Lo más parecido serían dos tubos de 2 pulgadas
> 
> Saludos !


 ahhhh! aii entendí perfecto! Tonces voy por los 2 de 2 pulgadas. Gracias por el detalle 2M!"

Si alguien me hace el favor, comenten que les parece las medidas que subí. Asi cuando pueda empiezo a armarlo.

Saludos


----------



## mariano22

Buenas!
Les queria pedir un favor mas que simple: Que les parece estas medidas? Definitivas, ya que este sabado voy a armar la caja.

Ancho: 28cm
Alto: 31.8cm
Profundo: 24cm
2 tubos de sintonia de 2 pulgadas.
Parlante Jahro modelo JHR2802 con estos datos:
*Bobina movil: 1" Alta potencia
*Po: 30wRms (60 watt musicales)
*Peso del iman: 348grs
*Respuesta de frecuencia: 49-4800Hz
*Fo: 49Hz--->SPL: 89dB/1W/1M
*Impedancia: 8ohm

eso es todo. En el interior va a estar lleno de Goma espuma.

Saludos y gracias de antemano!


----------



## JotaEle

mariano22 dijo:


> Buenas!
> Les queria pedir un favor mas que simple: Que les parece estas medidas? Definitivas, ya que este sabado voy a armar la caja.



Me parece una caja demasiado pequeña para un woofer de ocho pulgadas. Si la hicieras cerrada todavía, pero si la vas a hacer bass-reflex... vas a obtener unas resonancias horrendas.

Mejor usa un programa como WinISD para calcularla.


----------



## pedrinrc29

lindo video... alguno tendra algun video de das!!!


----------



## Tacatomon




----------



## davidjhi

La verdad no creo que sea de mucha ayuda, ya que mas bien es una bocina económica:

MegaPower PA-12





​
Obviamente no busco un sonido perfecto con esta bocina, pero si pudieramos encontrar algun litraje aproximado con los datos, y asi poderme fabricar algun cajon que ayude mas que perjudique... pues seria excelente....

Hasta el momento, tengo pensado 60 litros por cada bocina y tubos de sintonía de 3" y 25 cm de profundidad.

Saludos!


----------



## carlosjofernandez

davidjhi dijo:


> La verdad no creo que sea de mucha ayuda, ya que mas bien es una bocina económica:
> 
> MegaPower PA-12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Obviamente no busco un sonido perfecto con esta bocina, pero si pudieramos encontrar algun litraje aproximado con los datos, y asi poderme fabricar algun cajon que ayude mas que perjudique... pues seria excelente....
> 
> Hasta el momento, tengo pensado 60 litros por cada bocina y tubos de sintonía de 3" y 25 cm de profundidad.
> 
> Saludos!




aqui hay una simulacion de lo que pensas hacer, peeeeeeeroooo, tenes que usar 2 canductos si o si como en la simulacion.







Hice la simulacion suponiendo que es un woofer chino, y que los parametros deben andar dentro de lo que importa la marca jharo. el wc 12


----------



## davidjhi

Bueno parece que no va sonar tan mal, según lo que veo va responder bien en las frecuencias bajas, por  debajo de 100 hz, que es lo que busco,  pero a que te refieres con conductos??, te refieres a los tubos de sintonía del bass reflex??.

Tengo pensado hacer un bafle de 2 bocinas de 12", 120 litros de volumen dividido en dos recintos de 60 litros, y con 1 tubo de 3" y 25 cm para cada una de las bocinas o recintos.

Funcionara el invento???


----------



## samhue

Éste es el link de algunos planos gratis :

http://search.4shared.com/q/1/line%20array


----------



## carlosjofernandez

davidjhi dijo:


> Bueno parece que no va sonar tan mal, según lo que veo va responder bien en las frecuencias bajas, por  debajo de 100 hz, que es lo que busco,  pero a que te refieres con conductos??, te refieres a los tubos de sintonía del bass reflex??.
> 
> Tengo pensado hacer un bafle de 2 bocinas de 12", 120 litros de volumen dividido en dos recintos de 60 litros, y con 1 tubo de 3" y 25 cm para cada una de las bocinas o recintos.
> 
> Funcionara el invento???



Hacelo, pero como dije, para que suene como la grafica y no tengas ruido de tubo, tenes que poner 2 tubos de 3 pulgadas de diametro por 25 cm en un bafle, si haces un bafle con 2 parlantes van 4 tubos.


----------



## davidjhi

Ok muchas gracias, entonces serian 60 litros y 2 tubos por cada bocina, en total 120 litros y 4 tubos.

Saludos!


----------



## juank35

Pues como les dije todos se borro aqui algunas fotos del parlante ustedes jusguenlo es algo viejillo tiene hasta algo de corrocion por mal guardado


----------



## aldemarar

juank35 dijo:


> Pues como les dije todos se borro aqui algunas fotos del parlante ustedes jusguenlo es algo viejillo tiene hasta algo de corrocion por mal guardado
> Ver el archivo adjunto 62532
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 62533
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 62534



esos parecen ser unos phillis les llaman phillis tres tornillos  son muy buenos


----------



## drfeelgood

Hola gente, ante todo mis saludos y su perdon por revivir muertos. 

Les acerco mi humilde consulta (luego de haber haber sobrevolado sobre las 33 paginas de este tema) Necesito hacer una caja para un woofer *Peavey PRO 12*. 

*El USO: Bajo eléctrico movida por cabezal Wenstone de 300W de dos salidas de 4 ohms.*

Les paso los T/S (de la pág de Peavey)

- Impedance: 8 Ohms
- Power capacity: 800 W Peak 400 W Program 200 W Continuous
- Sensitivity: 94.3 dB / 1 W 1 m
- Usable freq. range: 50 Hz ~ 4 kHz
- Voice coil diameter: 2.375" / 60.3 mm
- Net weight lb. / kg: 9.7 lbs. / 4.4 kg
- Znom (ohms) 8
- Revc (ohms) 6.00
- Sd (Square Meters) 0.053
- BL (T/M) 12.36
- Fo (Hz) 48.4
- Vas (liters) 86.4
- Cms (uM/N) 219.7
- Mms (gm) 49.10
- Qms 3.84
- Qes 0.588
- Qts 0.510
- Xmax (mm) 2.5
- Le (mH) 0.72
- SPL (1W 1m) 94.3
- No (%) 1.73%
- Vd (cu. in. / ml) 16.2 / 266
- Pmax (Watts pgm.) 400
- Disp (cu. in. / ml) 73 / 1192

Ahora bien, haciendo los numeros me da una caja de 187 litros. (61x61x50 a grosso modo) *1- Es correcto?*Tengo resuelto la construcción, el diseño, que va a ser bassreflex (se sugieren tubos de 5" en varios threads) y el asilamiento interno.

*2- Como sacarle el mayor jugo viendo la diferencia de impedancia entre el cabezal (4 ohms) y el woofer (8 ohms)?* Pense en ponerle un tweeter de 8 ohms en paralelo pero como es para tocar el bajo no le veo utilidad. Por ahi le pifio no se...

*3-Necesitaria un diagrama electrico interno de la caja para no hacer cagadas y tenerla protegida.*

*4-Que es mejor (en cualquier sentido)? La conexón tipo bornera, tipo jack (plug) o cannon con el cabezal?*

Desde ya muchas gracias y mis felicitaciones a quienes moderan y aportan a este foro porque denota lo mucho que aman lo que hacen. Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

drfeel:
Empiezo a contestarte , soy padre de bajista , por tanto manejo un poquito el tema.

- Mi hijo tuvo un Wenstone hasta que hicimos una etapa nosotros. NO le confies la potencia , el que teniamos era de "120"  y no creo que llegara a eso . *Estas seguro que tiene 2 salidas a 4Ohms*??? Yo creo que son 2 de 8 OHms , que pone en paralelo 2 cajas y termina teniendo 4OHms totales....

- En caso de ser asi , necestiarias 2 parlantes iguales para lograr los 4Ohmm ... el tweeter NO influye.
En nuestro caso , pusimos 1 tweeter bala Selenium para completar el rango , No entraba otra cosa en la caja . Muchas cajas de bajo traen drivers . Depende tu gusto 

- Si no pones twweter .. es cableado es de lo mas simple . Respecto a bornera , lo ideal para esto son las fichas Speakon , la marca original es Neutrik . Son aptas para enchufar/desenchufar ....

http://www.palcoelectronica.es/conectores-clavijas/neutrix/neutrixspeakon/neutrix speakon.html

Otra mas: respecto a la caja , no se que uso pensas darle ... pero 180lts es enorme! pensa si tenes que trasladarla o no . Otra cosa es el peso , nosotros la hicimos de terciado fenolico, que es mucho mas liviano . 
El volumen que calculaste me parece que es correcto ...Habria que jugar un poco con la simulacion para ver que respuesta tenes si lo bajas un poco. Te recomiendo tubos de sintonia Grandes, siempre calculandolos por supuesto ... Tu bajo es de 4 o 5 cuerdas??


----------



## drfeelgood

Hola AntonioAA, se que el wenstone miente bastante y si dice 300W debe ser menos y el ecualizador es re pobre asi por ahora me olvido de reproducir medios y le mando solo bajos. Esta indicado en el chapon de atras dos salidas plug 1/4  con 4 ohms. Tendra que ser una pareja de woofers pero eso me daria una heladera de caja! No hay manera de compensar con ese woofer o si o si me tengo que traer uno de 4 para usar uno solo?

Gracias por el dato de la ficha speakon! La habia visto y no sabia como se llamaban.

Estuve simulandolo y la puedo reducir unos 20 lts (12% creo) antes que se caiga pero si la reduzco y le agrego el aislamiento interno que es como otra reduccion temo que tendre resultados no esperados.

Si, mi viejo labura con madera y lo primero que me dijo fue lo del multilaminado (fenolico).

Mi bajo es un Jazz Bazz de 4 cuerdas... todo graves asi que por eso t*AM*b*IEN* me abstengo con los medios.


Un abrazo cordial y gracias por responder.


----------



## ehbressan

Hola drfeelgood, de lo que mencionas en el mensaje anterior hay algo que es al reves.
Si le agregas aislamiento interno (material acústico), la caja no se achica, al contrario, se agranda, en extremo alrededor de un 20%, no mas.
Sds.


----------



## drfeelgood

ahh perfecto, entendi mal entoces podria achicar hasta un 30% (56 lts) y sonaria bien... me gusto mas. gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

drfeel
Menos mal que tu bajo es de 4 cuerdas... sino el parlante te resultaba sin suficiente respuesta. La quinta cuerda tiene una frecuencia fundamental de 30Hz !!!

NO hay forma de transformar 8 Ohms en 4 ... el parlante ya lo tenes? NO creo que te ande mal con uno solo y ademas el ampli va a trabajar "descansado" . No te olvides que para un instrumento , a menos que tengas compresor , el rango dinamico es MUY GRANDE y un "cuerdazo" voluntario o no ... le exige bastante y le estas mandando frecuencias no recomendables al parlante.

Fijate el equipo de mi hijo acá : _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/532027/ _

Tiene una caja de 4x10" y la otra al lado , es un experimento con hice con un parlante muy malo 
y me salio fantastico! fijate:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/500595/ _

el volumen neto de la caja es muy chico . NO te olvides que para reproducir musica es una cosa, para crearla es otra .

Si reducis el volumen de la caja , te va a quedar un pico de respuesta en los 100 Hz que no es del todo malo ....


----------



## drfeelgood

El parlante no lo tengo, por eso me queria asesorar bien. Lo encontre en oferta y la relacion precio producto es inmejorable. 

La verdad lo felicito por ese trabajo, le sacó todo el jugo a ese woofer. Yo contemple hacer algo asi, con tubos en L pero mi ingeniería es muy amateur y tengo que leer mucho todavía para interpretar datos antes de construir. 

Es verdad que la respuesta lograda no es nada despreciable (no busco el gran detalle sonoro de la caja si despues la voy a meter en una habitación común con CERO ACUSTICA jajajaja) pero me daría mucha bronca hacer algo y que no ande ni siquiera decentemente.

Saludos.


----------



## ehbressan

NOOO..., ojo, no podes achicar tanto la caja. Lo que te dije del relleno es en el caso extremo, de buen material acùstico y con una caja llena de èl, por eso te puse, en extremo alrededor de un 20%, no mas. Esto para una caja acùstica para escuchar mùsica.
No se como se comporta en una caja para un instrumento, si bien no deberìa variar demasiado, en definitiva es una caja acùstica, ademàs estamos hablando de simularla en el winisd, de la misma manera que simulas una caja para escuchar mùsica, asi que deberìa ser lo mismo.
Obtenè los parametros TS en el link que te paso Ezavalla, simula con los parametros TS en el winisd y cuando consigas el tamaño que deberia tener para la respuesta que deseas, fabricala asi. No recuerdo si el winisd tiene la opcion de agregar material acùstico, si la tiene, lo podes ver ahì.
La aclaraciòn fue para corregir el concepto equivocado, de que si agregas material, la caja se achica.
Y si queres experimentar, una vez obtengas la caja ideal, achicala un 10% (no màs) y llenala de stuff (material acùstico).
Sds.


----------



## skullsleep

amigos, tengo una nueva inquietud:
por lo que he leído por ahí, lo mejor para el interior de una caja acústica, es lana de vidrio, algodón y otros....pero que tal las famosas "cajas de huevo"? que tal su respuesta al sonido? alguien ha probado en cajas acústicas como quedan? cuéntenme su experiencia por favor, ya que tengo intenciones de usar eso para una caja.....ademas que tengo un montón de esas !!!
las que tengo son como esta imagen: http://img3.uploadhouse.com/fileuploads/6987/69879831cd0ced2d4e8b8102f90e167dd3303da.jpg
espero su respuesta!! y gracias!!


----------



## AntonioAA

La caja de huevos no es un absorbente en si , se usa principalmente para destruir ondas estacionarias.


----------



## Tacatomon

Me sumo a la duda... Esas cajas de huevo agregarán mayor desempeño en general en las cajas Bass Reflex de uso en audio Profesional?

Si es así... ¿Ya no hace falta el relleno de espuma/lana en el recinto acústico?


----------



## wilman78

Hola a todos
Quisiera saber si alguien sabe algo acerca de las cajas acusticas tuba 30 y titan 48, ya que dicen que tienen un desempeño impresionante, pueden mirar los videos en youtube.
Las especificaciones de estas cajas se encuentran en la pagina  http://www.billfitzmaurice.com
Si alguien sabe algo acerca de estas cajas por favor comentarlo en el foro.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

wilman78 dijo:


> Hola a todos
> Quisiera saber si alguien sabe algo acerca de las cajas acusticas tuba 30 y titan 48, ya que dicen que tienen un desempeño impresionante, pueden mirar los videos en youtube.
> Las especificaciones de estas cajas se encuentran en la pagina  http://www.billfitzmaurice.com
> Si alguien sabe algo acerca de estas cajas por favor comentarlo en el foro.




MH ! te estas metiendo en el terreno de las bocinas para graves !!!
estos bafles son muuuy caprichosos, si queres golpes devastadores para un boliche armalos, pero para fidelidad tiene que ser un diseño muy bien hecho en base a un  muy buen parlante


----------



## Zeromugen

Hola a todos! 
Bueno, yo arme un par de bafles para unos woofers de 12" el problema es: con que los tapizo? osea, el bafle, que debo utilizar? que tipo de alfombra o vinilo o paño, que no sea tan costosa me recomiendan y donde conseguirlo?  soy de Bs. As. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## Pelelalo

Para el exterior tiene varias opciones: cuerina (sale más barato que el cuero), moqueta (también barata), etc. Eso sí, vete a un tapicero o bien a algún sitio de telas.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Zeromugen dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Bueno, yo arme un par de bafles para unos woofers de 12" el problema es: con que los tapizo? osea, el bafle, que debo utilizar? que tipo de alfombra o vinilo o paño, que no sea tan costosa me recomiendan y donde conseguirlo? soy de Bs. As. Muchas Gracias!


 

El "cuero ecológico" que en realidad es otra cuerina  , es más barato y mejor en calidad , además se estira mejor. Deberías redondearle los cantos a la madera y colocarle una espuma de goma de 2 cm abajo como acolchado.

Sinó fijate por aquí como se pintan :

Como hacer el texturizado de las cajas? 

Saludos !


----------



## Pelelalo

Te dejo cómo queda algo parecido a la cuerina y el panamá (para el frontal):








PD: Se me olvido quitarle el polvo.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El "cuero ecológico" que en realidad es otra cuerina  , es más barato y mejor en calidad , además se estira mejor. Deberías redondearle los cantos a la madera y colocarle una espuma de goma de 2 cm abajo como acolchado.
> 
> Saludos !



Me apunto la espuma de goma para la próxima.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , con los bordes redondeados y la espuma de goma queda como más profesional.

Podés ponerle los esquineros , las patitas y las manijas que venden , y no son *nada nada* caros.

http://www.penn-elcom.com.ar/productos/categoria.html?group=1&category=76

http://www.penn-elcom.com.ar/productos/categoria.html?group=1&category=74

http://www.penn-elcom.com.ar/productos/categoria.html?group=1&category=3

http://www.penn-elcom.com.ar/productos/categoria.html?group=1&category=68

Saludos !


----------



## Pelelalo

Claro Dosmetros. El tema es que ese altavoz es por así decirlo una prueba para ver que problemas me surgían en el diseño de cajas acústicas. Para el combo que me estoy haciendo van unas esquineras chulas chulas.

Un saludo


----------



## MFK08

buenas vengo con unas consultas estoy terminando un ampli sacado del foro el de tuplev de 100 + 100 y todavia no me decido por los parlantes busque ya armados para no renegar ytanto pero tienen precios bastantes salados los de media baja calidad y yo busco algo mas o menos bueno (tampoco quiero alta fidelidad) pero algo decente y en una casa de electronica de mi ciudad me ofrecieron las partes para armarlo yo les detallos que me ofrecieron y me comentan que opinan, si estan bien o quedan corto para la potencia

Selenium 10PW3 $390
Selenium DT150 $245

Disculpen si la duda no va aca y les agradesco sus opiniones


----------



## AntonioAA

Armarlos vos? ... si sos muy habil ... intentá , yo no lo haria 
Ese es el precio de las partes?


----------



## MFK08

AntonioAA dijo:


> Armarlos vos? ... si sos muy habil ... intentá , yo no lo haria
> Ese es el precio de las partes?


 
ese es el precio de las partes, cuando digo armarlos me refiero a los bafles, no a los parlantes en si, ese es el precio del wofer y del driver, disculpen si me exprese mal


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahhh ok, parecen lindos parlantes , si el ampli es 100w te queda grande en potencia ( el parlante ) , pero puede andar .

Te recomiendo que busques en la pagina de Selenium las recomendaciones de caja , si las tiene y tambien del divisor de frecuencia, sino , tendras que calcularlo vos.


----------



## carlosjofernandez

MFK08 dijo:


> buenas vengo con unas consultas estoy terminando un ampli sacado del foro el de tuplev de 100 + 100 y todavia no me decido por los parlantes busque ya armados para no renegar ytanto pero tienen precios bastantes salados los de media baja calidad y yo busco algo mas o menos bueno (tampoco quiero alta fidelidad) pero algo decente y en una casa de electronica de mi ciudad me ofrecieron las partes para armarlo yo les detallos que me ofrecieron y me comentan que opinan, si estan bien o quedan corto para la potencia
> 
> Selenium 10PW3 $390
> Selenium DT150 $245
> 
> Disculpen si la duda no va aca y les agradesco sus opiniones



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/parlantes-jahro-fabricacion-nacional-14369/index4.html

bajate el archiro .rar VB10PW2A


----------



## skullsleep

estimados, una consulta:
Si tengo un woofer de 100W, y un tweeter de 150W, ambos con la misma impedancia, y ambos los quiero meter en UNA caja ...cual seria la potencia máxima que podría obtener de dicha caja a priori? (sin calcular los parametros T/S) ????
Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

skull:
Vas a poder aplicarle poco mas de 100W ....  hay muchas consideraciones y estudios sobre la distribucion de potencia en la musica .. pero segun tu frecuencia de corte ( que tendras que calcularla , estimarla o adivinarla ) al tweeter no le va mas de un 20% de la potencia.
Tomando un poco de margen de seguridad te diria que compres/hagas un ampli de 100W .


----------



## Fogonazo

skullsleep dijo:


> ......Si tengo un woofer de 100W, y un tweeter de 150W, ambos con la misma impedancia, y ambos los quiero meter en UNA caja ...cual seria la potencia máxima que podría obtener de dicha caja a priori? .......



Unos      100        W


----------



## skullsleep

AntonioAA dijo:


> skull:
> Vas a poder aplicarle poco mas de 100W ....  hay muchas consideraciones y estudios sobre la distribucion de potencia en la musica .. pero segun tu frecuencia de corte ( que tendras que calcularla , estimarla o adivinarla ) al tweeter no le va mas de un 20% de la potencia.
> Tomando un poco de margen de seguridad te diria que compres/hagas un ampli de 100W .



Muchas gracias por responder. Ahora, ya que mencionaste lo de amplificador....si yo hipotéticamente tuviera un amplificador de 100W , cuanto es la máxima  potencia de una caja, que pueda soportar ese ampli? (si mal no recuerdo, era como el doble o tiple, es decir, se le puede poner una caja cuya potencia máxima sea de 250-300W) . Es solo una curiosidad.
Saludos!



Fogonazo dijo:


> Unos      100        W



Gracias fogonazo! Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS

skullsleep dijo:


> ...si yo hipotéticamente tuviera un amplificador de 100W , cuanto es la máxima potencia de una caja, que pueda soportar ese ampli? . Es solo una curiosidad.
> Saludos!


 
La caja-bafle puede ser desde 101 Watts hasta 1000 Watts si querés.

Para el amplificador es lo mismo , lo único que le tenés que respetar es la impedancia mínima de los parlantes que conectes , así no sobreexigis al amplificador.

Si un bafle de 101 Watt no se quema , tampoco uno de 1000 , a lo sumo sonará más bajo.


----------



## skullsleep

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si un bafle de 101 Watt no se quema , tampoco uno de 1000 , a lo sumo sonará más bajo.



Pero si se podría quemar el ampli con una caja de 1000 ...o no?


----------



## DOSMETROS

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La caja-bafle puede ser desde 101 Watts hasta 1000 Watts si querés.
> 
> *Para el amplificador es lo mismo , lo único que le tenés que respetar es la impedancia mínima de los parlantes que conectes* , así no sobreexigis al amplificador.
> 
> Si un bafle de 101 Watt no se quema , tampoco uno de 1000 , a lo sumo sonará más bajo.


 
Digamos que si un amplificador está diseñado para trabajar con parlantes de 8 Ω y vos le conectás de 4 Ω , entonces el equipo* intentará* entregar el doble de la potencia. Seguramente no pueda y se queme (no , si tiene protección  , aunque mejor no fiarse)

Cuando se especifica la potencia de un amplificador , *ésta es la máxima que puede entregar*.

Cuando se especifica la potencia de un parlante , es el dato de *hasta donde podés exigirle sin quemarlo* , de ahí para abajo , la potencia que quieras.

Espero haberte aclarado el panorama.

Saludos !


----------



## silvia espinel

muchachos hay les dejo otro poquito mas de información respecto ala cajas acústicas abrazos electrizantes para todos ojeenlo y me comentan


----------



## AntonioAA

Interesante tu documento, Silvia... ahora dime : de que voltaje son tus abrazos?


----------



## silvia espinel

como de 1000


----------



## skullsleep

estimados: tengo mi caja, mi woofer de 50w y mi tweeter de 100W. Están para llegar y montar. leyendo por allí, lo ideal seria colocarle un divisor de frecuencias en su interior, pero......cual es el mas recomendable? uno de 1º orden? de 2º orden? un butterworth?? un de 4º orden LINKWITZ-RILEY???
Ademas pille un sitio donde explican como crearlos, pero no sé por cual inclinarme, ya que ademas el uso que le dare es solo personal y de casa, nada profesional. el link es http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html .
Pero me piden a frecuencia para calcular el crossover, y en ese caso solo tengo estos valores del woofer:  Acción del tono : Graves: ±12 dB a 100 Hz ; Agudos: ±12 dB a 10 kHz ; y su impedancia de 8omhs.
Alguna recomendación?? cual es la frecuencia a la cual se refiere el sitio para la construcción del crossover?? la frecuencia de corte, o no? si es asi, cual me recomiendan poner? 
Espero su respuesta. 
Saludos!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Eso de "accion de tono" NO tiene nada que ver con el woofer! 
No lo buscaste en la web por su marca??
Sin datos es imposible calcular nada , ni primer orden ni quinto ... o tenes los valores o los medis ...
Unica salida sino es dejar el woofer directo y poner un capacitor de unos 2uF NO POLARIZADO al tweeter porque sino SE QUEMA !!!!
Sonará "como pueda"  .....


----------



## ranaway

Esa "accion de tono" me parece que se refiere a un control de graves y agudos de un pre mas que a los datos de un parlante, de todas maneras si no es un parlante "decente" no tendra mas que las frecuencias de corte, el rendimiento y la potencia pico que de nada sirven para calcular una caja acustica, los parmetros TyS y el grafico de respuesta en frecuencia necesitarias de ambos para saber primero que tipo y tamaño de caja vas a necesitar, saber si las respuestas se solapan y si eso sucede tratar buscar un corte adonde el tweeter quede "lejos" de su Fr. y dentro de la zona en que se aplana la curva de respuesta y se solapa con la del woofer, sencillo no?.

Si no tenes esos datos vas a tener que seguir las indicaciones de AntonioAA.

Saludos!


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola a todos, necesito me recomienden que tipo de Bafle es la apropiada para este Parlante Marca Peavey:
18" Lo Max® Subwoofer
    - 18 inch
    - Revc (ohms) 6.10
    - Sd (Square Meters) 0.1237
    - BL (T/M) 25.51
    - Znom (ohms) 8
    - Vas (liters) 294.7
    - Cms (uM/N) 135.6
    - Mms (gm) 167.9
    - QMS 8.741
    - Qes 0.330
    - Net weight lb. / kg: 33.5 lbs. / 15.2 kg
    - Qts 0.318
    - Voice coil material: Polyimide coated copper ribbon wire Polyimide-impregnated fiberglass former Nomex® stiffener Solderless diffusion welded OFHC copper leads
    - Xmax (mm) 8.25
    - Voice coil diameter: 4.0" / 100 mm
    - Le (mH) 0.751
    - Cone: Kevlar® impregnated cellulose
    - SPL (1W 1m) 97.1
    - Usable freq. range: 30 Hz ~ 500 Hz
    - No (%) 3.21%
    - Sensitivity: 97.1 db
    - Vd (cu. in. / ml) 128.7 / 2110
    - Power capacity: 4800 W Peak, 2400 W Program, 1200 W Continuous
    - Pmax (Watts pgm.) 2400
    - Impedance 8 ohm
    - Disp (cu. in. / ml) 284 / 4655
    - Fo (Hz) 33.5
    - Weight Unpacked: 33.53 lb(15.21 kg)
    - Weight Packed: 39.51 lb(17.92 kg)
    - Width Packed: 9.62"(24.4348 cm)
    - Height Packed: 21"(53.34 cm)
    - Depth Packed: 21"(53.34 cm)


----------



## ranaway

Probaste en la pagina oficial?

http://www.peavey.com/assets/literature/specs/116622_7096.pdf

Ahi tenes los tipos de bafle que podes armar para este sub sus ventajas y desventajas.

Saludos!


----------



## juliangp

Hola gente, resulta que tengo un subwoofer kenwood kfc-w1012, que tiene las suiguientes caracteristicas:

Especificaciones del Woofer
Potencia pico máxima de entrada	800W
Máxima potencia de entrada	400W
Potencia nominal	200W
Material del cono del woofer	Cono de inyección de polipropileno
Armazón del altavoz	Acero
Ondulación	Uretano
Sensibilidad	90dB/W/m
Respuesta de frecuencias	28Hz ~ 800Hz
Impedancia del Subwoofer	4Ω x 1
Dimensiones (ancho x alto x profundo)	328 x 328 x 159,8mm
Profundidad de montaje	138,6mm
Diámetro del orificio de montaje Ø	274mm
Peso del altavoz	3270gr
Peso bruto	4400gr
Peso del imán	748gr
Parámetros del Subwoofer
Impedancia Nominal (Z)	4Ω
Resistencia DC (Re)	3.7Ω
Frecuencia de resonancia (FSO)	28Hz
Factor Mecánico Q (QMS)	9,49
Factor Eléctrico Q (QES)	0,48
Factor Q Total (QTS)	0,457
Inductancia de la bobina (LBM)	2mH
Diámetro de la bobina (d)	50mm
Factor de fuerza (BL)	12,8T/m
Excursión de Pico Xmax	4mm
Movimiento de masa (MMS)	109,9gr.
Conformidad de volumen acústico (VAS)	95,4litros
Superficie del pistón (SD)	0,048m²
Desplazamiento	3511cc
Volumen de la caja sellada	35,4litros
Dimensiones de la caja sellada	380 x 375 x 360mm ( 21mm grueso MDF)(AxAxF)
Volumen de la caja abierta	42,5litros
Dimensiones de la caja abierta	380 x 440 x 360mm ( 21mm grueso MDF)(AxAxF)
Diámetro/Longitud del puerto reflex	Ø 76mm / 178m

Y bueno, yo le quiero hacer una caja abierta para la cual indica 42.5 litros, y buscando en el foro (aviso que lo quiero para mi casa al woofer o para exterior) dice que los woofers de auto tienen caracteristicas para que la caja de resonancia sea el mismo auto y etcétera, etcétera, entonces lo que hice fue cargar los parametros ts en el win isd 0.44, y me arrojo un litraje de 144, litros, esto esta bien o necesito otro litraje para que el parlante suene profundo en el aire libre o dento de una casa grande? saludos gente seria de gran agrado que puedan ayudarme y perdon por el largo comentario


----------



## ranaway

Disculpa la demora, lo simule en WinISD y si pide 144 litros la caja optima,  pero creo que por el poco Xmax de  tu sub yo haria una caja mas chica como de 100 litros sintonizada a 33 Hz eso te daria un aumento de +3db a 40hz y un -3db a 29hz para escuchar musica en tu casa andaria perfecto. Si queres que suene fuerte tipo boliche comprate 2 PAudio HP-15W por el mismo precio que ese woofer, ponelos en una caja de 180 litros y despues me contas.

Saludos.

Emiliano.


----------



## juliangp

Gracias por responder, tenia duda con los p audio, pero son buenos parlantes? ya que no indican los parametros en la pagina, de que medidas seria la caja, saludos


----------



## ranaway

juliangp dijo:


> Gracias por responder, tenia duda con los p audio, pero son buenos parlantes? ya que no indican los parametros en la pagina, de que medidas seria la caja, saludos



Hola Julian, la verdad es que a mi me dieron un resultado buenisimo por el precio que tienen, los compare al lado de un juego de selenium y estan muy parejos, los Paudio tienen mas extension de graves que los Selenium, la sensibilidad y el aguante de potencia es muy similar, te paso el PDF con los datos, yo tengo 2 columnas doble 15 de 180 litros con 2 drivers Selenium D220TI y suenan un espectaculo.

Cualquier consulta me chiflas.

Saludos!


----------



## juliangp

Gracias, la verdad que sos un groso, los parlantes re baratos loco! , che, irian bien 2 de estos woofers en paralelo y un 220ti a cada salida del amplificador sumando un total de 4 p audio? saludos, julian

Edit: me da una caja de mas de 400 listros para el de 15 el win isd O.O y una de 590 para el de 12, en que le erro ? saludos


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola ando buscando los Planos de la TSW-218, si alguien los tiene me los puede facilitar?


----------



## ranaway

LoMax13CE dijo:


> Hola ando buscando los Planos de la TSW-218, si alguien los tiene me los puede facilitar?



Hola LoMax13CE no creo que los consigas ya que son propiedad de Turbosound y no son libres. Ma alla de eso, tampoco creo que te sirvan de mucho si no tenes los parlantes que usa esa caja, solo funciona de la manera que indica el fabricante si usas los parlantes originales, la verdad que seria una loteria armarlos para probar ya que el material y las horas de trabajo son muchas para no tener certezas de su funcionamiento, de todas formas son mid low no son sub low, su eficiencia maxima se encuetra entre los 60 y 120hz.

Saludos!





juliangp dijo:


> Gracias, la verdad que sos un groso, los parlantes re baratos loco! , che, irian bien 2 de estos woofers en paralelo y un 220ti a cada salida del amplificador sumando un total de 4 p audio? saludos, julian
> 
> Edit: me da una caja de mas de 400 listros para el de 15 el win isd O.O y una de 590 para el de 12, en que le erro ? saludos



Julian, lo que te da el winisd es la caja mas plana posible con la mayor extension de graves, si tenes lugar te haces dos cajas de 900 litros y pones los 2 PA en cada una, el tema es que el bajo xmax del woofer lo va a hacer fondear en un segundo. simulate un cajon doble con 180 litros y sintonizalo a 40 hz y vas a ver que a simple vista te va a parecer que no tiene graves pero la verdad es que los tiene un poco mas alto que un sublow -3db a 49hz y un pico cerca de los 80hz lo que te da una pegada bastante fuerte, para marcha van muy bien, yo tengo 2 cajas de 180 litros con 2 de estos y 1 220ti cada una y tienen un sonido terrible, adonde los llevo se quedan impresionados del sonido que tienen, los muevo con una potencia American DJ V2000mkII que da 400 RMS por lado, los lleva de fiesta, hasta 200 personas con buen volumen, lo unico que son un poco pesados para mover.
Lastima que estas lejos si no haciamos una prueba de sonido para que los escuches...

Espero te haya sacado las dudas.

Saludos!


----------



## juliangp

Gracias ranaway por ayudarme y sacarme las dudas, veo que son buenos entonces los woofers, lastima que yo tendria que usar 4 para aprovechar toda la potencia de mi amplificador que es de 200+200, pero lo mata que es a 4 ohm (debe tirar 150+150 a 8ohm)..., saludos che, muchas gracias


----------



## pool27

hola , AntonioAA estoy armando dos columnas con parlantes de 6" wofer , 6" medio rango , twiter 3" pero no consigo parlantes medio rango , podria  poner un wofer y taparlo por detras ?  -saludos-


----------



## AntonioAA

Nonono !!!! un woofer NO es un medio .... Hay que estudiar bien su respuesta . Pasa que si es bien woofer , a cierta frecuencia no muy alta el cono entra "en ruptura" y hace pavadas ....
No se donde estas ni que conseguis , tampoco que vas a usar de woofer ni tweeter  no tengo un gran medio para recomendarte . Hay un modelo nuevo de GB audio de 6" que funciona mas arriba ... 
Fijate aca :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proyecto-comunitario-monitor-hi-fi-accesible-coste-71593/
que estamos tratando de diseñar un baffle en conjunto con elementos en lo posible nacionales....


----------



## pool27

AntonioAA , gracias por responder , los parlantes son Jahro 6" los mismos del post -parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional  que probo ZXETH WC6 ,  los tweeters son Jahro de domo 3" ,las columnas son las del post , -fotos de bafles hechos en casa - que publico MFK08 . ya encargué medio rango Jahro mod. 5130 - compre estos parlantes por cuestiones de costo . 

AntonioAA te hago esta pregunta , ¿que diferancia hay en sonido, amurando los parlantes del lado de adentro de la caja , con respecto a fijarlos de la parte externa ,quedando el borde de chapa afuera ? 

Saludos .-


----------



## AntonioAA

hay todo un tema que se llama DIFRACCION DE BORDE , hacete una busqueda aca en el foro que se ha hablado bastante. Moraleja : conviene dejarlos AL RAS de la superficie .


----------



## Agustinw

Hola es la primera vez que quiero armar una caja y tengo una duda: necesito armar la caja para un subwoofer de 8" pyramid wx81x y la fs del subwoofer es 54hz ¿A que frecuencia tengo que sintonizar la caja?,¿puede ser por debajo de la fs del subwoofer?
Pd la caja tengo pensada hacerla bass reflex de  55l 
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

La frecuencia de la caja debe ser igual o mayor a la Fs , NUNCA debajo.
El volumen depende de tu parlante , si no medis, no podes saberlo.


----------



## Agustinw

AntonioAA dijo:


> La frecuencia de la caja debe ser igual o mayor a la Fs , NUNCA debajo.
> El volumen depende de tu parlante , si no medis, no podes saberlo.



El calculo del volumen me da 33.5l ¿pero al ser mas grande no mejora el sonido?
gracias por responder


----------



## AntonioAA

No , Agustin... si vas a hacer bass reflex , segui los calculos , nadie inventa la polvora asi nomas... 

Se puede variar un poco el volumen alrededor de los valores calculados ... los programas normalmente te lo permiten y ves como cambia la respuesta , pero con cuidado . En general con mayor volumen el cono queda mas suelto y es probable que tenga excursion excesiva ( por ejemplo )


----------



## Agustinw

Gracias me salvaste 
Este es el grafico que me queda con todo como debe ser
¿ según el gráfico tendrá buenos graves o golpe porque yo aun no le agarre la mano y no le entiendo?
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Con esa configuración vas a tener TREMENDOS graves...Esperemos que el parlante los soporte .
Esa es la curva que te suegierel el WinIsd?


----------



## Agustinw

AntonioAA dijo:


> Con esa configuración vas a tener TREMENDOS graves...Esperemos que el parlante los soporte .
> Esa es la curva que te suegierel el WinIsd?



buenísimo jeje la curva que subí, es con los Litros que el parlante necesita(el calculo me dio 33.5L lo deje en 35L) y la fb igual a la fs(54hz).
La que me salia con el winISD (c4/sc4) tenia fb 38hz y 60l
o la bb4/sbb4 27L 54hz


----------



## AntonioAA

Es un parlante un poco extraño por lo que me decis , tene cuidado con la potencia que le aplicas . No es bueno que tenga tanta respuesta a la Fs . Controlá que el movimiento del cono no sea excesivo.
Suerte.


----------



## Agustinw

Ok gracias cuando tenga la caja armada subo algunas fotos .


Hola, tengo un problema con la caja de 35l que arme para el pyramid wx81x

Estoy usando el filtro pasa bajos de construya su videorockola mas la salida subwoofer de la pc, cuando paso música el subwoofer hace vibrar las puertas pero no se siente golpe ademas se siente ruido del aire en los tubitos que son dos de 4 cm.

¿Si le cambio los dos tubos de 4cm de diametro x 4,4 que están en la parte delantera muy cerca del parlante por uno de 10,2cm de diametro y 22.5 cm de largo en la parte trasera y tapo los delanteros habra alguna mejora?

Otro problema que tengo es que solo se siente un poco de golpe estando al costado de la caja pero si me paro adelante no se siente nada de golpe.

Esto me deja confuso ya que el subwoofer del minicomponente de mi hermano es de 6" y golpea muchísimo se siente en el pecho y en la ropa probé conectando mi caja a su minicomponente para descartar algún problema y me sucedía lo mismo ( vibraciones en las puertas pero no siento nada de golpe)

¿Como hacen los sub de los home theatre de 5 1/2" para tirar golpe si deben tener una fs alta?

¿O podrá ser que tenga alguna perdida de aire?


----------



## superdog13

Bueno, para no abrir un tema nuevo, pongo mis dudas por acá:

Necesito unos parlantes para dos amplificadores: uno para guitarra de 40W (20W por canal) y uno para bajo eléctrico de 90W.
De qué características debo preguntarlos ??? Aunque tengo algunos "datos" sobre los tamaños y demás, no estoy del todo seguro cuál sería el mejor para cada caso.

En cuanto a las cajas, la fabricación de las mismas no es un problema (el "cómo"), pero sí lo es la forma de diseñarlas y los materiales a utilizar.
Podrían orientarme un poco ??? Vamos, no les digo algo como "de qué tamaño/dimensiones fabricarlas", porque aún no tengo los altavoces, pero sí un poco de datos en qué me debo fijar y esas cosas.
Al igual que los materiales, cuál es el mejor tipo de madera para hacerlas ??? Leyendo un poco dicen que la mejor relación calidad/precio la da el MDF, es eso verdad ???
Igualmente los "forrados" tanto por dentro como por fuera. Qué material debo utilizar ??? En internet dicen que hay varios maeriales que amortiguan bien (espuma, corcho, etc.), pero no se cuál es el mejor, y si el material exterior debe ser también uno con esas propiedades o no importa.
Ahora, como la fabricación de estas cajas es "personalizada", no se si las formas que tengan será un problema o no. Tengo entendido que las formas redondeadas y con el menor número de ángulos es mejor. Pero qué hacer si la forma deseada no lo es ??? Se puede hacer una caja interna para el parlante lo mas simple posible, y una exterior con la forma propia que se quiera ???


----------



## nachoti

superdog13 dijo:


> Bueno, para no abrir un tema nuevo, pongo mis dudas por acá:
> 
> Necesito unos parlantes para dos amplificadores: uno para guitarra de 40W (20W por canal) y uno para bajo eléctrico de 90W.
> De qué características debo preguntarlos ??? Aunque tengo algunos "datos" sobre los tamaños y demás, no estoy del todo seguro cuál sería el mejor para cada caso.
> 
> En cuanto a las cajas, la fabricación de las mismas no es un problema (el "cómo"), pero sí lo es la forma de diseñarlas y los materiales a utilizar.
> Podrían orientarme un poco ??? Vamos, no les digo algo como "de qué tamaño/dimensiones fabricarlas", porque aún no tengo los altavoces, pero sí un poco de datos en qué me debo fijar y esas cosas.
> Al igual que los materiales, cuál es el mejor tipo de madera para hacerlas ??? Leyendo un poco dicen que la mejor relación calidad/precio la da el MDF, es eso verdad ???
> Igualmente los "forrados" tanto por dentro como por fuera. Qué material debo utilizar ??? En internet dicen que hay varios maeriales que amortiguan bien (espuma, corcho, etc.), pero no se cuál es el mejor, y si el material exterior debe ser también uno con esas propiedades o no importa.
> Ahora, como la fabricación de estas cajas es "personalizada", no se si las formas que tengan será un problema o no. Tengo entendido que las formas redondeadas y con el menor número de ángulos es mejor. Pero qué hacer si la forma deseada no lo es ??? Se puede hacer una caja interna para el parlante lo mas simple posible, y una exterior con la forma propia que se quiera ???



Superdog13, cordial saludo

Respecto al tipo de parlantes recomendados, como se trata de aplicaciones diferentes (guitarra y bajo) los parlantes igualmente serán diferentes, te paso el link de Eminence, un fabricante serio con excelente productos para estos usos:
http://www.eminence.com/guitar-bass/
Allí puedes observar diferentes modelos de parlantes, alguno se podrá ajustar a tus necesidades, igualmente ellos ofrecen las dimensiones sugeridas para la fabricación de los gabinetes. La relación costo/beneficio de estos parlantes es excelente y el distribuidor está en la ciudad de Cali. Ya les he comprado parlantes y son serios con los productos y envíos.
Saludos


----------



## superdog13

nachoti dijo:


> Superdog13, cordial saludo
> 
> Respecto al tipo de parlantes recomendados, como se trata de aplicaciones diferentes (guitarra y bajo) los parlantes igualmente serán diferentes, te paso el link de Eminence, un fabricante serio con excelente productos para estos usos:
> http://www.eminence.com/guitar-bass/
> Allí puedes observar diferentes modelos de parlantes, alguno se podrá ajustar a tus necesidades, igualmente ellos ofrecen las dimensiones sugeridas para la fabricación de los gabinetes. La relación costo/beneficio de estos parlantes es excelente y el distribuidor está en la ciudad de Cali. Ya les he comprado parlantes y son serios con los productos y envíos.
> Saludos



Bueno, he visto esa página y tienen vario productos que me podrían interesar.
Ahora, mi duda: cómo les compro ???
Veo que eres de Bogotá, me equivoco ???
Si vives en Colombia, y dices que ya haz comprado cosas de ahí, me pudes orientar un poco ???


Ahora, aún tengo algunas dudas: para el de guitarra, qué es mejor: 10", 12", 15" ???
Y para el de bajo ???


----------



## nachoti

Buenas amigo,

Te comento, efectivamente vivo en Bogotá. Para comprar los productos Eminence, te contactas con Central de Parlantes (Cali):
http://www.centraldeparlantes.com/
En el link aparecen los números de teléfono, ellos te dan instrucciones de cómo efectuar el pago (por lo regular mediante consignación bancaria), realizado éste, tienes tus parlantes en la puerta de tu casa en 2 o 3 días y pagas el envío al recibirlos.

Respecto al tipo de parlante a utilizar, ellos te pueden asesorar al respecto.

Cordial saludo.


----------



## superdog13

Bueno, he intentado comunicarme pero no obtengo respuesta aún.
Sabes de otra página o lugar parecido ???

Igual, cito lo que pregunté primero por si me pueden ayudar con las otras preguntas:



superdog13 dijo:


> Bueno, para no abrir un tema nuevo, pongo mis dudas por acá:
> 
> Necesito unos parlantes para dos amplificadores: uno para guitarra de 40W (20W por canal) y uno para bajo eléctrico de 90W.
> De qué características debo preguntarlos ??? Aunque tengo algunos "datos" sobre los tamaños y demás, no estoy del todo seguro cuál sería el mejor para cada caso.
> 
> En cuanto a las cajas, la fabricación de las mismas no es un problema (el "cómo"), pero sí lo es la forma de diseñarlas y los materiales a utilizar.
> Podrían orientarme un poco ??? Vamos, no les digo algo como "de qué tamaño/dimensiones fabricarlas", porque aún no tengo los altavoces, pero sí un poco de datos en qué me debo fijar y esas cosas.
> Al igual que los materiales, cuál es el mejor tipo de madera para hacerlas ??? Leyendo un poco dicen que la mejor relación calidad/precio la da el MDF, es eso verdad ???
> Igualmente los "forrados" tanto por dentro como por fuera. Qué material debo utilizar ??? En internet dicen que hay varios maeriales que amortiguan bien (espuma, corcho, etc.), pero no se cuál es el mejor, y si el material exterior debe ser también uno con esas propiedades o no importa.
> Ahora, como la fabricación de estas cajas es "personalizada", no se si las formas que tengan será un problema o no. Tengo entendido que las formas redondeadas y con el menor número de ángulos es mejor. Pero qué hacer si la forma deseada no lo es ??? Se puede hacer una caja interna para el parlante lo mas simple posible, y una exterior con la forma propia que se quiera ???


----------



## Levi Bugueno

Hola a todos como estan..
tengo una duda con unos parlantes...resulta ser q*ue* tengo que armar un amplificador de bajo...y tengo la duda con los parlantes, resulta ser q*ue* el dueño quiere conos de alumnio y no los consigo....y si llegara a conseguirlos, nose cual es la diferencia entre un parlante con cono de aluminio y uno con cono de carton..

Alguien me puede dar una mano para poder saber que diferencia van a tener uno con otro...
muchas gracias....


----------



## AntonioAA

Si fueran perfectos , cualquiera seria igual al otro ... Podemos decir que el cono de aluminio gana en rigidez ...pero pierde en resonancias . Todo depende el modelo y la calidad con que los hagan . Debe haber buenos de unos y otros y malos tambien.
Habria que medir . Lo que es cierto que cada vez se consigue menos . Te veo mal.


----------



## AntonioAA

Levi: aca hay una explicacion genial del estado del arte con los conos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/soluciones-mejores-fabricantes-mundo-conos-54789/#post481372


----------



## ALV-COL

Hola queria hacerles una pregunta tengo dos parlantes de 8" foxtex de los chinos y queria saber que tipo de caja y de que medidad tengo q hacerlas es para un equipo de audio para casa nomas! muchas gracias


----------



## AntonioAA

ALV: Sin los parametros del parlante ,no hay forma de saber que caja hacerle.
Acá tenes la forma de hacerlo , a menos que el fabricante te los de ( cosa que dudo ) 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/#post116470


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y si, vas a tener que medir los parlantes...pero desde ya te aviso que vas a ser muy afortunado si medís un Qts inferior a 1.2, por que los Foxtex no son NADA buenos...


----------



## AntonioAA

El otro dia vi unos Fostex de 10" ... a $100 de los nuestros !! la campana de chapa parece de lata de duraznos...
eso si, el cono blanco tiene linda pinta.....
Casi los compro para hacer experimentos de caja cerrada.


----------



## detrakx

El primer sub que hice fue con foxtex de 12", respuesta en F nefasta, tienen QT muy alto. baja frecuencia de resonancia. = poca sensibilidad. y el Xmax si llegaba a 3mm era mucho. 
Que te puedo decir por lo que pagas no podes pretender mucho. Para sacarle provecho hay que ecualizarlo bien, y con algun TDA que tire unos 20 o 30W. es suficiente.
Mas bien Antonio buscate algun lote de los Kenbrown se que hay hasta 12". y si no los Audifiel, valen unos pesos mas y son mas decentes.

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

detrakx dijo:


> El primer sub que hice fue con foxtex de 12"



pues esos foxtex son los malos 

atonioAA dijo FOSTEX
http://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/speaker_components/speaker_line_up.shtml


----------



## AntonioAA

Ojalá , osk_rin !!! esta es una marca malisima ....


----------



## zombiesss

Hola a todos, hace tiempo que quiero hacerle una caja acustica tipo bass reflex o transmission line a mi subwoofer de 6", pero por mas que leo y busco no encuentro la manera de hacerla. El subwoofer es un Monacor Raptor 6 de 100W Rms, y las especificaciones tecnicas son:


Impedancia (Z): 4 Ω
Frecuencia de resonancia (fs): 55 Hz
Banda pasante máx: f3-800 Hz
Potencia máxima: 300 WMAX
Potencia nominal (P): 100 WRMS
Presión son. media (1W/1m): 88 dB
Pliegue susp. (Cms): 0,38 mm/N
Masa móvil (Mms): 23 g
Sobretensión mecá. (Qms): 2,2
Sobretensión elec. (Qes): 0,43
Fact. sobretensión total (Qts): 0,36
Volumen equ. (VAS): 6,9 l
Resistencia DC. (Re): 3,4 Ω
Factor de fuerza (BxL): 7,6 Tm
Inductancia bobina (Le): 0,6 mH
Diámetro bobina: 25 mm
Soporte bobina: KAPTON
Excursión lineal (XMAX): ±9 mm
Superficie de emisión (Sd): 113 cm2
Peso imán: 850 g
Peso: 2,4 kg

Si alguien pudiera hacerme el diseño, se lo agradeceria, he probado con winisd y me da error al meter los datos. Un saludo.


----------



## 2SC2922

zombiesss dijo:


> Hola a todos, hace tiempo que quiero hacerle una caja acustica tipo bass reflex o transmission line a mi subwoofer de 6", pero por mas que leo y busco no encuentro la manera de hacerla. El subwoofer es un Monacor Raptor 6 de 100W Rms, y las especificaciones tecnicas son:
> 
> 
> Impedancia (Z): 4 Ω
> Frecuencia de resonancia (fs): 55 Hz
> Banda pasante máx: f3-800 Hz
> Potencia máxima: 300 WMAX
> Potencia nominal (P): 100 WRMS
> Presión son. media (1W/1m): 88 dB
> Pliegue susp. (Cms): 0,38 mm/N
> Masa móvil (Mms): 23 g
> Sobretensión mecá. (Qms): 2,2
> Sobretensión elec. (Qes): 0,43
> Fact. sobretensión total (Qts): 0,36
> Volumen equ. (VAS): 6,9 l
> Resistencia DC. (Re): 3,4 Ω
> Factor de fuerza (BxL): 7,6 Tm
> Inductancia bobina (Le): 0,6 mH
> Diámetro bobina: 25 mm
> Soporte bobina: KAPTON
> Excursión lineal (XMAX): ±9 mm
> Superficie de emisión (Sd): 113 cm2
> Peso imán: 850 g
> Peso: 2,4 kg
> 
> Si alguien pudiera hacerme el diseño, se lo agradeceria, he probado con winisd y me da error al meter los datos. Un saludo.



Buenas, en todo el sitio hay mucha informacion de WinIsd, y eso que no lo uso, busca que ya se trataron problemas cuando se cargan datos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo que tiene el WinIsd es que valida que algunos datos coincidan . NO es necesario meter todos ya que algunos los calcula por si mismo ( Ejemplo : Qes y Qms , NO escribas Qts que lo calcula solo )

Suerte !!
PD : parece lindo tu parlante .


----------



## zombiesss

Gracias por contestar, ya no me da errores al poner los parametros, y he podido calcular la caja, pero creo que no le he hecho bien porque hay muy pocos litros y el tubo del reflex es muy grande como para que quepa en la caja.


----------



## AntonioAA

Fijate que cuando comenzas el diseño te ofrece varias opciones de "alignment" , esa que mostras es seguramente la "boom box"  ... buscate la cuasi-butterworth que suele dar gabinetes mas grandes.
Sobre eso , simula el comportamiento subiendo la cantidad de litros... con eso tambien baja el largo del tubo....


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> ..con eso tambien baja el largo del tubo....


Y ya de paso el diámetro que está un poco exagerado.. que pruebe con 6-6.8cm a ver si es suficiente como para que no exagere la longitud y el aire no sobrepase los 20m/s..


----------



## zombiesss

AntonioAA dijo:


> Fijate que cuando comenzas el diseño te ofrece varias opciones de "alignment" , esa que mostras es seguramente la "boom box"  ... buscate la cuasi-butterworth que suele dar gabinetes mas grandes.
> Sobre eso , simula el comportamiento subiendo la cantidad de litros... con eso tambien baja el largo del tubo....



Este diseño es la cuasi-butterwoth. Voy a probar a simular el recinto mas grande y a tocar el reflex, a ver que os parece la configuracion y la grafica. Me gustaria sintonizarlo mas bajo pero mis conocimientos no llegan a mas. Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me pasaba lo mismo con un proyecto que estuve haciendo hace poco ... termine usando el doble de volumen . sigue andando perfecto .


----------



## zombiesss

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me pasaba lo mismo con un proyecto que estuve haciendo hace poco ... termine usando el doble de volumen . sigue andando perfecto .



Entonces que me aconsejas?


----------



## AntonioAA

Habras visto que con 20 lts ya es distinto ... si bajas la sintonia a 50Hz creo que puede quedar muy bien.
Ese pico en la realidad no es tan notable .


----------



## juanfilas

Ojo que fs es 55hz y no se si es medida o declarada...


----------



## AntonioAA

Juan: no creo que 5Hz haga una diferencia espantosa... El propio WinIsd a veces te sugiere unas Fb muy por debajo de la Fs.
Y ni hablar que esos picos "teoricos" del WinIsd en la practica no son tales ( al menos en mi modesta experiencia )


----------



## juanfilas

Es que el problema es que los 55hz son declarados y como siempre pasa, deben ser 60 o mas, por eso la recomendación de no bajar mucho la sintonía, por supuesto, puede probar 

Saludos


----------



## zombiesss

Hola, 55Hz es la frecuencia que da el fabricante, por eso lo he sintonizado a 55Hz, me gustaria sintonizarlo mas bajo pero cuanto menos Hz pongo en el programa, más largo se hace el tubo de reflex, y no se si entraria en la caja.
A ver que os parece estos parametros:


----------



## AntonioAA

Me gusta mas la de 55Hz... No te olvides que el tubo puede ser CURVO ( no acodaddo , sino curvo ) , si usas PVC de instalaciones sanitarias vienen las mismas....


----------



## zombiesss

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me gusta mas la de 55Hz... No te olvides que el tubo puede ser CURVO ( no acodaddo , sino curvo ) , si usas PVC de instalaciones sanitarias vienen las mismas....



Ok, pues voy a calcular el recinto con estos parametros en cuanto pueda. Luego os preguntare para hacer el filtro paso bajo. Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## negromotoquero

estoy por construirme unas cajas tipo torre con altavoz de 6 " y pregunto para conseguir buenos bajos con este tamaño de altavoz cual es el mejor modelo de caja que puedo utilizar


----------



## 2SC2922

negromotoquero dijo:


> estoy por construirme unas cajas tipo torre con altavoz de 6 " y pregunto para conseguir buenos bajos con este tamaño de altavoz cual es el mejor modelo de caja que puedo utilizar



Buenas, en principio con una caja bass reflex y si es de 6" el parlante tiene que ser de buena calidad. 
Pero no es conveniente condicionar un proyecto con un parlante de 6" si no sabes que respuesta tiene, y mas si queres buenos bajos.

¿Buscas calidad de sonido o SPL?


----------



## AntonioAA

negro : el 6" es el MINIMO parlante con el que vas a conseguir algun grave a menos que consigas alguno importado muy bueno . Es el tamaño standard para hogar . 
Si queres bochinche ...busca algo mas grande .


----------



## ranaway

negromotoquero dijo:


> estoy por construirme unas cajas tipo torre con altavoz de 6 " y pregunto para conseguir buenos bajos con este tamaño de altavoz cual es el mejor modelo de caja que puedo utilizar



Tal vez con unas torres con 2 Tonhalle o GB-Audio de 6 pulgadas por lado podes tener una respuesta interesante hasta los 50hz con el correspondiente recinto acustico.

Saludos!


----------



## VLADIMIR MEDINA

Buenas a todos Haver quien me ayuda con unos planitos de las cajas JBL 
Es un bajo amplificado 18´´ JBL modelo JRX 118SP Power Subwoofer 
saludos


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> negro : el 6" es el MINIMO parlante con el que vas a conseguir algun grave a menos que consigas alguno importado muy bueno . Es el tamaño standard para hogar .
> Si queres bochinche ...busca algo mas grande .


Los midwoofer de 4'' de dayton audio bajan mucho para lo que son (hasta cierto punto) pero son caros.Tienen Xmax de 4mm creo recordar.. osea una burrada para su tamaño.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches, aqui subo las ultimas mediciones de los parlantes SB ACOUTICS par mi nuevo proyecto, estan realizadas con el arta, bien en difinitiva los valores siguen difiriendo bastante de los indicados por el fabricante (a pesar de que estuve probando con varios niveles de volumen y de excursion de los conos de los mid y woofer) bueno carge los valores en el winisd y por lo que vi va a costar bastane dominarlos. espero sus comentarios. un saludo sergio.


----------



## jorger

Ese woofer no tiene demasiada excursión???
Con 50w tiene un pico de 12mm en los 60Hz y bajando de los 40hz empieza a subir casi verticalmente..
Ahora entiendo por qué será dificil manejarlo... mucha suerte.
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Es un poco extraña la respuesta ... aun no domino cual es la conjuncion de parametros "ideales"...
Suponiendo que se aguante las excursiones de cono ... tu gabinete esta todo bien , algo grandecito solamente . 
Y la respuesta es buena , esa lomita no creo que moleste sino que es hasta benefica.
La simulacion la hiciste con los parametros que mediste vos o los del fabricante?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sergio:
No has probado con una caja sellada? Por que el EBP está para que dé "casi" cualquier tipo de caja...


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola buenas tardes, gracias Antonio y EZA por tomarser el tiempo de ver mi proyecto. 
Antonio, si la simulacion es con los datos medidos con el arta, que distan bastante de los parametros del fabricante, pero bue es lo que hay... si bien no es lo que yo pensaba (ende con los datos del fabricante eran parlantes casi ideales), no me parece tan mala la respuesta para un 6'', y si, ese lomito no es tan significativo.   EZ probe en caja cerrada pero la curva se corre muy arriba en frecuencia, responde mucho mejor en bassreflex.
Igual por lo que hoy estuve probando, con un volumen de caja de unos 36 lts. no cambia tanto la curva en frecuencia, tengo que estudiarlo un poco mas y tambien estoy esperando el consejo de Juan que ya tuvo que lidiar con estos parlantes (o muy similares). 
Bueno nuevamente gracias por dedicar su tiempo, un saludo y los mantengo al tanto, sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Siempre hay que tener en cuenta la excursion del cono ... ( como aprendi con los GB!!) 
Un poco menos de volumen siempre ayuda para eso. Nada es gratis en ingenieria y obvio que se pierde alguna respuesta alla abajo.Y subiendo la Fb obviamente....

Ahora en breve ( si pasan la aduana ) empiezo proyecto con unos Seas que me compro mi Sra. en España ... asi que me van a tener que aguantar a mi!


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Siempre hay que tener en cuenta la excursion del cono ... ( como aprendi con los GB!!)
> Un poco menos de volumen siempre ayuda para eso. Nada es gratis en ingenieria y obvio que se pierde alguna respuesta alla abajo.Y subiendo la Fb obviamente....
> 
> Ahora en breve ( si pasan la aduana ) empiezo proyecto con unos Seas que me compro mi Sra. en España ... asi que me van a tener que aguantar a mi!



Como va ganando nivel el sub foro  
Quiero ver esos SEAS, tecnología Noruega 



Sergio, estuve simulando tus woofers y me dan una respuesta muy similar a los míos, yo creo (y esto es solo mi opinión) que tenes que armar una caja de 40 litros sintonizada a 40hz, adentro mete una buena capa de fieltro y bastante guata, te queda una f3 de 38hz y una respuesta muy agradable con una loma de 1.5db a 60hz


----------



## AntonioAA

Una pregunta idiota , Sergio : 
Calibraste el Limb para CADA medicion con CADA volumen ??...
Porque he comprobado que al menos en mi equipo sino mide cualquier cosa!!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Antonio, no basta con felicitarte por tu compra quiero ver el desarrollo y por otro lado vamos a ser dos a los que nos van a tener que aguantar. 
Con respecto al arta si calibre cada cambio de volumen que hice, y si lamentablemente es la realidad de mis parlantitos (que en si el mas comprometido como siempre es el woofer, medio y tweeter tiene rangos de sobra). 
Gracias como siempre por colaborar, un saludo sergio.



Juan buenas noches tambien a vos, gracias por tomarte el trabajito de simularlos, recien entro en casa  y con lo que me decis en un ratito me pongo a probar. yo lo simule para unos 35 lts. pero se me corre mucho la curva y me hace subirle mucho la f de sintonia para que no quede achatada. Pruebo y luego posteo. 
Off Topic sabes quien puede tener el mic behringer ecm8000, ya pregunte en toda tienda de audio y de instrumentos que se me cruzo por internet y no hay sotck... bueno un saludo y gracias. sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

yo mido con un Samson , que si bien es bueno , ES OMNI ... una planca de phonac atras .. .y es lo que hay...


----------



## juanfilas

Para diseñar crossovers cualquier mic omnidireccional sirve, lo importante es que mida plano en la zona de 500 a 5000hz, igual, si vas a comprar un mic única y exclusivamente para medir, te recomiendo alguno especifico para esto, sino te vas a quedar con la sensación de que estas a medias siempre jaja
Yo compre el DBX RTA (todavía no me llega  ), la única macana es que sale el triple que el ECM8000 y si vamos al caso, hacen exactamente lo mismo....


----------



## sergio rossi

SI Juan vi el dbx pero se me va de rango de plata, con el emc calculo que para lo que estoy haciendo es mas que suficiente, siguo buscando...... un saludo.  Ah!! simule como vos indicaste, entre 40 lts. y 45 hay 3hz de dif. y muchos litros menos de caja. estoy viendo las medidas externas maxi y ahi defino.  un gran saludo sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

Acordate que con el damping interno vas a ganar muchos litros, hacela de 38-40 litros y despúes con un buen amortiguamiento vas a ganar varios litros 

Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi

Bueno Juan me convensiste, la voy a hacer de 40lts. mas los 6 que me da para el recinto del mid. porque si no te hago caso no te voy a poder seguir preguntadon  ja! ja!. bueno un saludo, luego continuo. sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

sergio rossi dijo:


> Bueno Juan me convensiste, la voy a hacer de 40lts. mas los 6 que me da para el recinto del mid. porque si no te hago caso no te voy a poder seguir preguntadon  ja! ja!. bueno un saludo, luego continuo. sergio.


 
Si queres un día traete un parlante a mi dpto y lo ponemos en una de las columnas que tengo con los SB... ya que son de 3 vias y similares a lo que queres hacer vos, tal vez te saques algunas dudas... eso si, picadeli si o si


----------



## osk_rin

a ver, si no ando muy perdido de tema.

me encontré de oferta este subwoofer jbl





modelo GTO 1204D DE 12"

que les parece? me lo comprare? me cuesta solo 58 dolares.


----------



## 2SC2922

osk_rin dijo:


> a ver, si no ando muy perdido de tema.
> 
> me encontré de oferta este subwoofer jbl
> modelo GTO 1204D DE 12"
> 
> que les parece? me lo comprare, me cuesta solo 58 dolares.



Yo tengo un par de estos subwoofer hace años y pero nunca los llegue a usar.

Cuidado porque los parametros TS que dice el datasheet solo valen para 8 ohm, es decir cuando conectas las 2 bobinas de 4 ohm en serie.

Si conectas una bobina de 4 ohm, aumenta la eficiencia a 91 dB, pero el QTS se va a 1. No me quiero imaginar el desastre de conectarlos a 2 ohm.


----------



## osk_rin

entonces no es muy recomendable?

y se me ocurre la sig pregunta: ¿porque nunca los uso compañero 2SC2922?


----------



## 2SC2922

osk_rin dijo:


> entonces no es muy recomendable?
> 
> y se me ocurre la sig pregunta: ¿porque nunca los uso compañero 2SC2922?



Los doble bobina son pensados para car-audio. No los use porque no tengo espacio para colocarlos, ademas cuando los compre no tenia bien en claro lo que quería, pense que era armar una caja y listo, enseguida me di cuenta que se necesita un cierto nivel de conocimiento en el tema si quería un buen resultado.

Estos dos de bobina simple, me parecen mejores opciones si son para el living. 
http://www.jbl.com/resources/Brands/jbl/Products/ProductRelatedDocuments/en-US/BoxesandParameters/GT512Tech_050108.pdf
http://www.jbl.com/resources/brands/jbl/products/productrelateddocuments/en-us/boxesandparameters/gto1214td.pdf


----------



## osk_rin

ya me habia emocionado porque estaba barato :S

bueno mañana me doy una vuelta y por ahi vi unos cuantos de otras marcas vi un JL audio al mismo precio. 

gracias


----------



## jorger

osk_rin dijo:


> a ver, si no ando muy perdido de tema.
> 
> me encontré de oferta este subwoofer jbl
> http://www.ti-evolution-audio.com/oscommerce/catalog/images/1004d.jpg
> modelo GTO 1204D DE 12"
> 
> que les parece? me lo comprare? me cuesta solo 58 dolares.


Yo tengo el hermano pequeño, el GTO804 de 8'', bobina simple de 4 ohm, xmax de 11.5mm y SPL de 81.3dB, aun así con poca potencia mete unas buenas castañas.Está en 45€ el precio mas bajo.




De los 2 que te han propuesto yo me decantaría por el GTO1214..Aunque también tienes el GTO1014, idéntico al anterior pero de 10'', y mas barato.
Un saludo


----------



## FЯANCO

osk_rin dijo:


> ya me habia emocionado porque estaba barato :S
> 
> bueno mañana me doy una vuelta y por ahi vi unos cuantos de otras marcas vi un JL audio al mismo precio.
> 
> gracias



Trata de buscar algun subwoofer de la marca Image Dynamics, aunque ya no las fabrican, seguramente puedes encontrar una joyita de éstas


----------



## AntonioAA

Continuando con el proyecto que mencione aca_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/709830/ _
Lo de vikingo viene al origen noruego de los mismos ...

Encare el diseño de las cajas . El WinIsd me proponia un Cuasi-Butterworth de 16lt y sintonia a 46Hz ( Fs+1 ) . Simulando un poco , me gusto mas la respuesta a 23 lts Fb=47Hz .

Casi me pongo a hacerlas cuando me di cuenta que tenia unas lindas cajitas que habia hecho en mis inicios , enchapadas en serejeira ( madera maldita para trabajar por como se astilla ) , y dado el trabajo que me habia costado hacerlas ... las medí y tenian un volumen de 24 lts.!!
El peor problema era que su espesor era de 12mm . 
Emulando ideas del Gran Juan Filas en su proyecto cumbre , adaptandola a una solucion mas "bananera" , opté por comprar MDF de 5mm y cubrilo por dentro , pegandolo con 3mm aprox. de silicona neutra . De modo que ahora son 12+5mm + silicona , que no es viscosa como la brea , pero ayuda. El frente fue rediseñado . Esta en lustrado asi que ya vendran fotos...

Leyendo la pagina de Seas OH! sorpresa , hay un kit DIY con planos y todo de MI parlante. y OH! la caja es de 20lts , si bien con una sintonia demasiado baja para mi gusto . Subo el pdf

La sorpresa me la da el crossover ... Es mezcla de 2do orden para el Woofer y 3ro para el tweeter ( cosa que no es extraña ) . Lo raro es que dice que la frecuencia de cruce es de 2.200Hz ( cosa que coincide con lo que pensaba hacer ) PERO... el 2do orden me llamo la atencion el tamaño de la bobina ( 2.2 mHy ) , calcule el corte y es aprox 1000 Hz!!!

Por supuesto que lo voy a copiar tal cual , en mi opinion lo que esta haciendo es juntar el LP con una compensacion de baffle step .
ALGUIEN SE LE OCURRE OTRA EXPLICACION ?????



Con tiempo y si logro hacer andar el LSPcad que es bastante criptico , probare de simularlo.

Por ahora no le voy a poner compensacion temporal por el mismo motivo , pero la voy a hacer pasiva tomando nuevamente ideas del proyecto de Juan ...


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Continuando con el proyecto que mencione aca_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/709830/ _Lo de vikingo viene al origen noruego de los mismos ...
> 
> Encare el diseño de las cajas . El WinIsd me proponia un Cuasi-Butterworth de 16lt y sintonia a 46Hz ( Fs+1 ) . Simulando un poco , me gusto mas la respuesta a 23 lts Fb=47Hz .
> 
> Casi me pongo a hacerlas cuando me di cuenta que tenia unas lindas cajitas que habia hecho en mis inicios , enchapadas en serejeira ( madera maldita para trabajar por como se astilla ) , y dado el trabajo que me habia costado hacerlas ... las medí y tenian un volumen de 24 lts.!!
> El peor problema era que su espesor era de 12mm .
> Emulando ideas del Gran Juan Filas en su proyecto cumbre , adaptandola a una solucion mas "bananera" , opté por comprar MDF de 5mm y cubrilo por dentro , pegandolo con 3mm aprox. de silicona neutra . De modo que ahora son 12+5mm + silicona , que no es viscosa como la brea , pero ayuda. El frente fue rediseñado . Esta en lustrado asi que ya vendran fotos...
> 
> Leyendo la pagina de Seas OH! sorpresa , hay un kit DIY con planos y todo de MI parlante. y OH! la caja es de 20lts , si bien con una sintonia demasiado baja para mi gusto . Subo el pdf
> 
> La sorpresa me la da el crossover ... Es mezcla de 2do orden para el Woofer y 3ro para el tweeter ( cosa que no es extraña ) . Lo raro es que dice que la frecuencia de cruce es de 2.200Hz ( cosa que coincide con lo que pensaba hacer ) PERO... el 2do orden me llamo la atencion el tamaño de la bobina ( 2.2 mHy ) , calcule el corte y es aprox 1000 Hz!!!
> 
> Por supuesto que lo voy a copiar tal cual , en mi opinion lo que esta haciendo es juntar el LP con una compensacion de baffle step .
> ALGUIEN SE LE OCURRE OTRA EXPLICACION ?????
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80441
> 
> Con tiempo y si logro hacer andar el LSPcad que es bastante criptico , probare de simularlo.
> 
> Por ahora no le voy a poner compensación temporal por el mismo motivo , pero la voy a hacer pasiva tomando nuevamente ideas del proyecto de Juan ...



Esa bobinota esta por que vas a ver que cuando midas el parlante, tiene la ruptura justo donde lo vas a cruzar, por lo que, si aplicas un filtro teórico, corta muchísimo mas arriba que el practico, fijate que en mi diseño, en vez de aplicar esta solución, metí un notch en la ruptura, si bien el revelator tiene la ruptura mas controlada (el pico es de 4-5db contra 10-12db de este) el problema es el mismo. Fijate que si aplicas un filtro teórico a una respuesta ascendente, corta con otra pendiente y a otra frecuencia, y esto es justamente lo que pasa...
Como ya dije antes, el filtro que da una respuesta acústica ideal siempre es muyyy diferente al teórico eléctrico por estas irregularidades en las respuestas.

Excelente proyecto Antonio, con esos trasnductores te vas a volver loco, de lo mejor del mundo, y en manos de alguien que sabe


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Juan ! ... y eso que compre ESTOS porque la curva no tenia rupturas grandes... ( Viste las que tienen los modelos mas caros de magnesio ?? ) 

Otra cosa llamativa es que este filtro ... totalmente lejos de Mr. Linkwitz , dice estar EN FASE y en la medicion que muestran , la hacen con el tweeter con polaridad directa , e invertida . En el primero se ve un pozo tremendo , lo cual muestra que con la polaridad invertida , estan en fase.... que buena y simple prueba para hacer !!

Hoy pude darles la laca al enchapado y el color negro al frente y base . NO ME HABLEN DE LIJAR HASTA EL AñO QUE VIENE !!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Una preguntonta que quería hacerles... Ayer me regalaron un subwoofer bose, el MDF estaba podrido, fué una pena, en fin, la cosa es que algo me llamó la atención, el woofer es doble bobina y tenía un amplificador para cada una de ellas y las entradas de cada amplificador estaban unidas. ¿Cual es el propósito malvado de hacer tal cosa?


----------



## AntonioAA

Les habran sobrado amplificadores de poca potencia! . O no les servia ninguno para las bobinas en serie...
Las soluciones que dan a veces no tienen logica, al menos tecnica , comercialmente quizas.


----------



## juanfilas

Si se quema un ampli o una bobina sigue sonando 

Hablando en serio, calculo que es como dice Antonio, costos+stock+desarrollos viejos+temas comerciales





AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias Juan ! ... y eso que compre ESTOS porque la curva no tenia rupturas grandes... ( Viste las que tienen los modelos mas caros de magnesio ?? )
> 
> Otra cosa llamativa es que este filtro ... totalmente lejos de Mr. Linkwitz , dice estar EN FASE y en la medicion que muestran , la hacen con el tweeter con polaridad directa , e invertida . En el primero se ve un pozo tremendo , lo cual muestra que con la polaridad invertida , estan en fase.... que buena y simple prueba para hacer !!
> 
> Hoy pude darles la laca al enchapado y el color negro al frente y base . NO ME HABLEN DE LIJAR HASTA EL AñO QUE VIENE !!!



A eso se le llama "Reverse null" y es una buena manera de ver si están en fase los transductores, yo lo hice con mis monitores y es impresionante como se anulan si cambias la polaridad de algún transductor


----------



## Ratmayor

juanfilas dijo:


> A eso se le llama "Reverse null" y es una buena manera de ver si están en fase los transductores, yo lo hice con mis monitores y es impresionante como se anulan si cambias la polaridad de algún transductor


Eso me recuerda que tengo una extraña cancelación con los canales del surround, el otro día los inverti y la cuestión se arregló, pero con ciertos conciertos tengo que volverlos a conectar como estaban porque se escucha un feo efecto, definitivamente tendré que comprar el control remoto de mi amplificador


----------



## AntonioAA

Es probable que mas que del amplificador - parlantes , tengas algun problema acustico donde escuchas, Rat... sino seria siempre igual.


----------



## ranaway

Ratmayor dijo:


> Una preguntonta que quería hacerles... Ayer me regalaron un subwoofer bose, el MDF estaba podrido, fué una pena, en fin, la cosa es que algo me llamó la atención, el woofer es doble bobina y tenía un amplificador para cada una de ellas y las entradas de cada amplificador estaban unidas. ¿Cual es el propósito malvado de hacer tal cosa?



Hola Rat, mira a mi me paso algo con un sub de 8 doble bobina que lo voy a tener que amplificar de la misma manera, resulta que tiene 2 bobinas de 4 0hms por lo que quise usar ambas en serie y dejarlo en 8 ohms, midiendo de esa manera me quedo con un q muy alto y una sensibilidad muy baja por lo que tuve que optar por usar un lm4780 una salida para cada bobina, aparte que me quedo justo para usar un trafo que ya tenia (que a 8 ohms le faltaba voltaje) capaz por esto mismo los hicieron andar asi, anda a saber.

Saludos!


----------



## Juan Jose

Ratmayor dijo:


> Una preguntonta que quería hacerles... Ayer me regalaron un subwoofer bose, el MDF estaba podrido, fué una pena, en fin, la cosa es que algo me llamó la atención, el woofer es doble bobina y tenía un amplificador para cada una de ellas y las entradas de cada amplificador estaban unidas. ¿Cual es el propósito malvado de hacer tal cosa?



Hola, que modelo de subwoofer es ?. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias al fin de semana largo pude terminar las cajas , los parlantes estan viajando ...



Me falta aun hacer el divisor de frecuencia . Como la bobina es enorme ( 2.2mHy ) estuve jugando con los calculos y descubri que a menor longitud y mas diametro como dice la teoria electromagnética, disminuyen las vueltas, con ello la cantidad de alambre y con ello LA RESISTENCIA DE LA BOBINA , que paso de 0,55Ohm a 0,40 Ohms , lo cual no es poco .
Para ello me tuve que construir carreteles artesanales de 2,5 cm de diametro y 2,5cm de largo .


----------



## juanfilas

¿Qué diámetro de alambre vas a usar para lograr tan baja resistencia?

Te quedaron realmente excelentes las cajas muy muy lindas.


----------



## ramiro77

Ufff no entro al foro por algunas semanas y de repente hay un millón de cosas interesantes!
Antonio, los woofers no los conozco. Pero tuve los tweeters Seas que estás usando fueron por lejos los mejores de todos los que tuve. Nada que envidiarle a tweeters del doble y hasta triple de su valor.

Me arrepiento de haberlos vendido. Ahora con el cepo está directamente imposible pensar en armar algo bueno 

Te felicito por el proyecto y lo sigo ansiosamente!


----------



## AntonioAA

Compre alambre AWG16 ( 1,2mm ) ... mis deditos van a sufrir un poco , me pondre guantes de cuero.
El que hace transformadores aca no me da ni 5 de P***** asi que no me queda otra que hacerlas yo.

Ah! ... terminan de llegar las bestias!! . No se si subir fotos para que no me odien ...


----------



## juanfilas

Yo bobinando con el de 1mm me quiero matar  suerte con las ampollas 

fotos! fotos! fotos! fotos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Va fotito


Se los ve bonitos , espero que anden en consecuencia .


----------



## osk_rin

si que se ven bonitos 

que buenos bafles se esta armando estinmado antonio


----------



## Quercus

Bonitos altavoces has comprado Antonio, me ha parecido leer por ahí que los compraste “allá en España” si es asi, te importaría decir por donde y que costaron.
  Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes Antonio, por lo que veo desististe de los parlantes nacionales...   quedate tranqui que no sos el unico. Adelante con el desarrollo esperamos mas fotos.  Un saludo sergio.


----------



## ramiro77

juanfilas dijo:


> Yo bobinando con el de 1mm me quiero matar  suerte con las ampollas
> 
> fotos! fotos! fotos! fotos!



Dejen de llorar, que con Alejandro hicimos bobinas para tirar al techo para los bafles 3 vías, con alambre de 1mm y todo en tres o cuatro horitas. Nadie salió herido


----------



## AntonioAA

quercus: los parlantes son comprados en Barcelona ... ( es España aun?? ) 
en : http://www.audioxcel.com/ 
Es el unico negocio que encontre con web como para darle la direccion correcta y modelo justo. Segun me dice ella alrededor esta lleno de otros comercios similares . Un paraiso.

Gracias por los elogios muchachos .

Respecto de los parlantes , habran visto que hice el intento con elementos nacionales . Y sos tengo que si no estuviera todo tan distorsionado no seria tan dificil fabricar algo decente .
Alguna vez será .


----------



## Quercus

AntonioAA dijo:


> quercus: los parlantes son comprados en Barcelona ... ( es España aun?? )
> en : http://www.audioxcel.com/
> Es el unico negocio que encontre con web como para darle la direccion correcta y modelo justo. Segun me dice ella alrededor esta lleno de otros comercios similares . Un paraiso.
> 
> Gracias por los elogios muchachos .
> 
> Respecto de los parlantes , habran visto que hice el intento con elementos nacionales . Y sos tengo que si no estuviera todo tan distorsionado no seria tan dificil fabricar algo decente .
> Alguna vez será .


  Me imaginaba que había sido ahí, aunque me queda _"un poco más cerca" _que a ustedes, si les comprara  algo tendría que pedirlos, me queda a 900Km aprox.  Gracias por la respuesta. En cuanto a la ironía, siguiendo con ella y no queriendo alargarla, te diré que… depende… 
  Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

ramiro77 dijo:


> Dejen de llorar, que con Alejandro hicimos bobinas para tirar al techo para los bafles 3 vías, con alambre de 1mm y todo en tres o cuatro horitas. Nadie salió herido



Ha!!! el proyecto que nunca termina!!! y ya suenan? 





AntonioAA dijo:


> quercus: los parlantes son comprados en Barcelona ... ( es España aun?? )
> en : http://www.audioxcel.com/
> Es el unico negocio que encontre con web como para darle la direccion correcta y modelo justo. Segun me dice ella alrededor esta lleno de otros comercios similares . Un paraiso.
> 
> Gracias por los elogios muchachos .
> 
> Respecto de los parlantes , habran visto que hice el intento con elementos nacionales . Y sos tengo que si no estuviera todo tan distorsionado no seria tan dificil fabricar algo decente .
> Alguna vez será .



Ya van a aparecer unos tweeters nacionales que van a matar cual Scan speak o SEAS se interpongan en su camino


----------



## AntonioAA

Ya funcionan las pequeñas bestias !

El tamaño del divisor asusta un poco .
No medi nada pero a la oreja parecen maravillosos. ( Hay mucho de subjetivo , con el trabajo que dieron TIENEN que serlo!!! ) 

Ver el archivo adjunto 80846


----------



## zombiesss

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ya funcionan las pequeñas bestias !
> 
> El tamaño del divisor asusta un poco .
> No medi nada pero a la oreja parecen maravillosos. ( Hay mucho de subjetivo , con el trabajo que dieron TIENEN que serlo!!! )
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 80846



Muy bonitas cajas y muy buen trabajo, el filtro tambien muy bonito, te felicito.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Ver el archivo adjunto 80846

Hola amigo Antonio, muy bonitos tus bafles BR  se me hizo a la duda saber que tweeters llevan montados



Desde hace varios dias vengo investigando en la red las opiniones de alguno que otro proyecto realizado con los tweeters Vifa XT25 y Vifa DX25, en el foro hay cierta informacion, mucha de ella publicada por el compañero Juanfilas y la cual ha sido de gran ayuda para orientarse.

Ambos tweeters son bastante aceptables, se dicen maravillas de ambos en la red y al comparar ambas graficas de respuesta en frecuencia me parece que cualquiera de los dos podria ser una muy buena opcion si se cortan por encima de los 4khz de forma activa para un sistema 3 vias.

Es por esto entonces que ahora realizo mi pregunta:

¿Cual preferirian ustedes entre estos dos tweeters, el XT25 o el DX25? esa era mi duda


----------



## juanfilas

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 80846
> 
> Hola amigo Antonio, muy bonitos tus bafles BR  se me hizo a la duda saber que tweeters llevan montados
> 
> 
> 
> Desde hace varios dias vengo investigando en la red las opiniones de alguno que otro proyecto realizado con los tweeters Vifa XT25 y Vifa DX25, en el foro hay cierta informacion, mucha de ella publicada por el compañero Juanfilas y la cual ha sido de gran ayuda para orientarse.
> 
> Ambos tweeters son bastante aceptables, se dicen maravillas de ambos en la red y al comparar ambas graficas de respuesta en frecuencia me parece que cualquiera de los dos podria ser una muy buena opcion si se cortan por encima de los 4khz de forma activa para un sistema 3 vias.
> 
> Es por esto entonces que ahora realizo mi pregunta:
> 
> ¿Cual preferirian ustedes entre estos dos tweeters, el XT25 o el DX25? esa era mi duda



Depende de para que, si tu sala es mala y vas a cortar a 4khz (yo cortaria mucho mas abajo, 3khz) el XT25 es una excelente opción, ahora si buscas un tweeter mas omnidireccional y queres cortar mas abajo (2khz por ejemplo) te conviene el DX25, ahora, si el presupuesto da (que calculo que si por que el XT25 en usa sale u$s36) y podes estirarte 10 dolares mas, te recomiendo el SEAS que compro Antonio, es lo mejor en ese rango de precios, puede que no sea tan bonito como un XT25, pero suena de PTM! 

Espero que se te aclare el panorama, cualquier duda, a disposición


----------



## ramiro77

juanfilas dijo:


> Ha!!! el proyecto que nunca termina!!! y ya suenan?



Jajajaja no, todavía no


----------



## AntonioAA

dmg: aqui publique las hojas de los parlantes :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/709830/ _

Los elegi porque eran de baja Fs , ya que iba a ser un 2 vias y si bien no lo medí , si la respuesta es como la grafica (y por como suenan) , son recomendables ( costaron 41Euros en Barcelona ) .

Respecto a los bafflecitos, comento , no he tenido demasiado tiempo para escucharlos y menos medirlos .
*[Seccion Subjetiva]Advertencia:* Se usaran a continuación adjetivos no siempre bienvenidos por los amigos del foro . Haced previsiones de antieméticos .
La sensación de escucha es muy "agradable" y efectivamente deben tener ese famoso "BBC dip" por el divisor que usa, con lo cual suenan "dulces" , si bien se escucha todo ....
A veces extraño un poco algun medio alto por ejemplo en pianos y trompetas , lo cual quizas me lleve mas adelante a experimentar algun cambio . 
*[/Seccion Subjetiva] *Lo que estoy seguro es que me encanta tener el poder de "tocar" ...!
Veremos cuando pueda medir.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> Depende de para que, si tu sala es mala y vas a cortar a 4khz (yo cortaria mucho mas abajo, 3khz) el XT25 es una excelente opción, ahora si buscas un tweeter mas omnidireccional y queres cortar mas abajo (2khz por ejemplo) te conviene el DX25, ahora, si el presupuesto da (que calculo que si por que el XT25 en usa sale u$s36) y podes estirarte 10 dolares mas, te recomiendo el SEAS que compro Antonio, es lo mejor en ese rango de precios, puede que no sea tan bonito como un XT25, pero suena de PTM!



Mi sala no esta tratada para nada, en primera instancia me habia decidido por el Vifa XT25 al ver las mediciones On-Axis, algunos comentarios lo dan como uno de los mejores del mundo en cuanto a costo calidad, pero las off-axis me dejan pensativo. Luego por las cuestiones de directividad anexe tambien el DX25, pero aun no he podido tomar la decision, ya que de este no se dice mucho, o bueno, solo encontre como un buen dato que proporciona una escena increible, ademas de ver sus graficas responsivas en frecuencia... etc. En si lo que me gustaria saber es si es posible una opinion de experiencia auditiva no importando si es subjetiva de ambos tweeters en contraste (Vifa XT25 y Vifa DX25). El seas se ve muy bueno  lastimosamente en Amazon no lo tienen, lo pude ver en Ebay pero nunca he comprado por alli. El tweeter lo voy a usar para un sistema 3 vias, el medio es un faital pro 8fe200, responde plano hasta los 5 o 6 khz si mal no recuerdo segun grafica de fabricante, por ello el corte tal alto del tweeter. Y gracias por la recomendacion, siempre orientativo ademas. Los contrastes los hice contra el Morel ST 728 a ver cual se le aproxima mas en cuanto a comportamiento entre el XT25 y el DX25, guardando las distancias claro, pero aun no me decido ya que bueno, la opinion de la experiencia auditiva tambien es importante. Tal vez Antonio me ayude a contactar con el vendedor del seas, tendria que revisar el presupuesto a ver, pero de entre mas opciones y opiniones la mejor decision a tomar es la mas probable



> dmg: aqui publique las hojas de los parlantes : Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)
> 
> Los elegi porque eran de baja Fs , ya que iba a ser un 2 vias y si bien no lo medí , si la respuesta es como la grafica (y por como suenan) , son recomendables ( costaron 41Euros en Barcelona ) .



Antonio, seria posible que colgaras por aca el link para ver donde los compraste? o que pagina utilizas para hacer tus compras?, yo solo conozco amazon, nunca la he utilizado pero es de la que mas he oido, con los problemas que hay por aca con el control de cambio es un problema adquirir cosas del exterior, seria mi primera importacion  bien vale la pena, aca no se consigue nada bueno en cuanto a tweeters tipo domo. la grafica de respuesta en frecuencia de ese tweeter se ve muy bien, muy muy bueno, vale la pena el gasto, deben sonar muy bien, ojala aqui se consiguieran cosas asi, jaja, bueno, si se consiguieran serian extremadamente costosas, aqui se especula mucho



> La sensación de escucha es muy "agradable" y efectivamente deben tener ese famoso "BBC dip" por el divisor que usa, con lo cual suenan "dulces" , si bien se escucha todo ....



¿Que es BBC dip? una curiosidad Antonio.


----------



## Ratmayor

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> ¿Que es BBC dip?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-dip-transicion-full-to-half-space-pcb-81405/


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches a todos los foreros, aqui pongo unas fotitos de como van quedando las columnitas que estoy armando para mi proyecto con parlantes SB acoustics, estan realizadas en mdf de 18mm como veran les hice un refuerzo cada 1/3 del alto de la columna y el gabinete superior es de 6lts para el mid y el tweeter. el volumen libre para el woofer es de 40 lts. tienen 806mm de alto por 250mm de ancho y 350mm  de profundidad. Es la primera ves que uso una fresadora router, realmente asombroso lo que permite realizar, eso si no hay mejor herramienta para conseguir el divorcio que esta... por mas que le meti una bruta aspiradora hay aserrin por todo el patio de mi casa (mi mujer mejor ni hablar, fijense que solamente arme una columna ... ) como quien diria factor waf al rojo vivo.....  pero bue quien me quita lo bailado. No se si se ve bien en la foto pero todavia me falta mucha lija para terminacion tanto del frente como del gabinete. Si alguien ve algo que no le guste o bien que se pueda mejorar porfavor posteen sera muy bienvenido su comentario. Bueno apenas la tenga un poco mas armada vuelvo a subir mas fotos. un saludo sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sergio: MUY BUEN laburo!!!!!   
Dale para adelante nomás que va de diez!!!

PD: Por el tema WAF del router, yo laburo en la terraza de mi casa, y mi amigo "el viento" se encarga de la limpieza


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola EZ, gracias por tu buena onda, hoy en caba no hubo ni una leve brisa para colmo, pero si la proxima me voy al patiecito de mi terraza y laburo un dia de tornado por lo menos... un abrazo. sergio.

pd. estuve leyendo tu post del sistema 2.1 y como prodras ver le chanflee los cantos lo mas que pude para evitar lo mas posible ese efecto.  Pudiste medir y/o solucionar lo de tus bafles?


----------



## el-rey-julien

offtopic oftopic 

muy agradecidos los vecinos ¡¡¡ por lo del viento digo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:


> pd. estuve leyendo tu post del sistema 2.1 y como prodras ver le chanflee los cantos lo mas que pude para evitar lo mas posible ese efecto.  Pudiste medir y/o solucionar lo de tus bafles?


Hoy tendría que haberlo hecho, pero había quedado filtrado del laburo de la semana, así que mañana lo voy a hacer SIN FALTA 



			
				el-rey=julien dijo:
			
		

> muy agradecidos los vecinos ¡¡¡ por lo del viento digo


  y...vos has visto como son la soluciones de ingeniería, siempre hay que cambiar un problema grande por problemas mas chicos y "manejables"


----------



## AntonioAA

Sergio: Se ven MUY BIEN !!!! 

Como dijiste , el router es una maravilla, da placer trabajar con el ... El tema WAF cada uno sabe como solucionarlo , pero no te achiques!!! 

Pensas atornillar al frente? Yo pondria unos listones rodeando la parte interna para tener mas agarre de los tornillos ( que van a a ser unos cuantos ) y mas superficie de apoyo . 
Y una buena capa de silicona donde apoya , por el sellado y antivibratorio ( ojo , no digo pegado )

Los ultimos frentes que he hecho si los he pegado con 3-4 mm de silicona , pero porque tengo acceso por detras o abajo al gabinete. ( el bichito desarmador es muy fuerte )


PD: si el WAF se pone duro podemos organizar algun cacerolazo de los miembros del foro en defensa tuya en tu casa ...

dmg: fijate que puse donde fueron comprados ...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/715776/

pero no es un sitio de compra por web y te queda algo lejos ( por el flete ) .

Siendo que estas cerca de USA , no probaste http://www.parts-express.com/ ??

y debe haber muchos mas ...


----------



## AntonioAA

Nada mejor para hacer mediciones! ... En medio de los intentos, freí la placa de sonido de la PC , asi que tome notebook .

Experimento : modificar los crossover del Proyecto "Ni accesible ni coste" dada la humillacion que sufrieron comparados con los Polk Audio de mi compadre .
Yo habia calculado los cross L-R sobre la base de 8Ohms de impedancia y armado en consecuencia L=0.86mHy y C=3,3uF . El solapamiento de tweeter con woofer era notable.
Los calcule sobre la Re=5,5Ohms ( bastante diferente ) y emulando los cross de Seas , puse 1,2mHy y 4,8uF ( Q bastante bajito ) .
Audiblemente eran mucho mas agradables , salvando que en graves son deficientes ( para eso estan los Subs ) 
Habia que medir!!! Esto obtuve , por primera vez a 1W 1m dadas las condiciones horribles de mi sala de medicion .
Tambien por primera vez puse mic ( si bien NO es direccional ) al altura woofer .
Esto es comparando 0,5m o,5w como acostumbraba hacer :

...A excepcion del dip en 600Hz ya conocido , el resto parece bonito , no??
Y por supuesto habia que comparar con mediciones anteriores, a altura tweeter:

Aqui puede verse el claro dip en 4000-5000Hz que era molesto a la oreja . 
He aqui el interrogante:
- Que es la "verdad" ???... son mas reales y agradables asi ... 
- NO se puede decir que sea irreal la medicion a nivel woofer 
- Si tienen un problema los bafflecitos es la distancia woofer -tweeter dada la alineacion temporal fisica .. sera por eso??

Expongo todo esto por si a alguien le sirve.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Antonio muchas gracias por tu comentario, con respecto al frente y a la contratapa todavia no decido cual va a ser el desmontable, en principio pensab en el frente, pero no me agrada que se vean tornillos, asi que lo mas seguro es que el frente quede pegado con silicona y el contrafrente sea el desmontable al que se le voy a poner en el interior del gabinete unos listoncitos para su sujecion o bien utiliare la fresadora para hacer un rebaje en el borde tras de los laterales y tapas para encastrar la contratapa, estoy viendo en detalle que es lo que mas me conviene. 
Con respecto al tema waf gracias por tu convocacion al cacerolazo pero en casa ya nos conocemos las pulgas y en verdad mi mujer me aguanta mas de lo que yo expreso. Igual la fresadora no deja de ser tema de conversacion...


----------



## Juan Jose

AntonioAA dijo:


> Nada mejor para hacer mediciones! ... En medio de los intentos, freí la placa de sonido de la PC , asi que tome notebook .
> 
> Experimento : modificar los crossover del Proyecto "Ni accesible ni coste" dada la humillacion que sufrieron comparados con los Polk Audio de mi compadre .
> *Yo habia calculado los cross L-R sobre la base de 8Ohms de impedancia y armado en consecuencia L=0.86mHy y C=3,3uF . El solapamiento de tweeter con woofer era notable.
> Los calcule sobre la Re=5,5Ohms ( bastante diferente ) y emulando los cross de Seas *, puse 1,2mHy y 4,8uF ( Q bastante bajito ) .
> A
> 
> Expongo todo esto por si a alguien le sirve.



Hola. No probaste a calcularlos con la impedancia correspondiente a la frecuencia de cruce elegida?. Yo normalmente utilizo ese método. Hay casos en que es alreredor de 8 ohms pero la mayoria es bastante diferente. 

saludos y suerte. 

Juan José.


----------



## AntonioAA

Sergio: 
Si tenes la posibilidad de atornillar la contratapa , HACELO , es mucho mejor . Pero dale a los listoncitos!
El rebaje NO VA , es para bafflecitos comerciales . Si te cuento que los Seas , aun con las precauciones tomadas vibran muy lindo a los costados y estoy por reforzarlos mas aun, no quiero pensar con el tamaño de los tuyos!!!
La pegada con silicona me funcionó muy bien , incluso en el sub con los dos GB 10" . Les puse 5mm ( casi un tubo entero ) . acordate que sea la NEUTRA , no quiero pensar los efectos del acetico en el MDF .
Respecto al cacerolazo... ya dije que cada uno sabe los bueyes con que ara , pero sirve para tenerla amenazada!!!

Juan Jose: *gracias por tu interes *! , he leido lo de la variacion de impedancia , incluso probe con la adaptación de impedancia que sugieren a tales efectos. No me resulto notable . 
La idea era mantener la simplicidad y de paso achicar tambien la subida de respuesta del propio parlante cerca de la ruptura.
Me inspiré como dije en los crossover Seas , y como aun no domé los programas de optimizacion de filtros me dio por probar en ese sentido ( que es lo que en definitiva hacen dichos programas )
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/713420/


----------



## juanfilas

Que buenos que estan quedando los proyectos! Me voy un finde, vuelvo y veo todo esto, excelente!

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Juan.  A buenos profesores... buenos alumnos.. un abrazo Sergio.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Compañeros, muchisimas gracias por las recomendaciones para adquirir los tweeters para el proyecto 3 vias, como siempre de gran ayuda y muy orientativos comentarios. lamentablemente no puedo conseguir los Seas, solo modelos Vifa, estuve ojeando un modelo vifa que desde hace dias me llamaba bastante la atencion aparte del XT25 y el DX25 pero no habia tenido tiempo, son los vifa XT19, me sorprendieron porque a simple vista parecieran ser una version mas omnidireccional que los XT25, conservando bondandes de los XT25.

aqui les dejo algunas graficas a ver si me pueden dar una opinion, revise el foro y no vi nada de estos tweeters, no creo que sean para nada malos, digo, las graficas dicen bastante, y sobre todo porque se compara con tweeters como el morel mdt30 saliendo airoso en varios aspectos.

http://www.audioheuristics.org/measurements/Testing/Tweeter4/tweeter4index.htm

http://www.zaphaudio.com/offaxis.html

Bueno, serian cruzados a 3,5khz o 4 khz de forma activa al igual que si adquiriera los XT25 o DX25


----------



## juanfilas

Para cruzar a 3.5khz dale tranqui con el Xt19 es igual que el XT25 pero con anillo de 3/4" en vez de 1" y si, es mas omnidireccional. Fijate el precio tambien, si sale lo mismo que el XT25 yo hiria por el XT25 por los posibles beneficios a futuro de cruzarlo mas abajo.

Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

que tal compañeros.

hoy estaba pensando en terminar mi pequeño sub de 8", y me encontre con una pauta con respecto al acabado finar del mismo.

esta radica en la posición de el subwoofer, y se me ocurría colocarlo de esta manera:





que ventaja tiene colocar el sub mirando hacia el suelo??


----------



## osk_rin

perdón. 

duda resuelta, ya encontré lo que quería saber , se trata de un subwoofer downfire. si hay alguien que tenia la misma inquietud que yo, aquí les dejo un pequeño articulo:
http://www.ehowenespanol.com/consejos-subwoofer-downfire-manera_73805/

saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Alguna vez lei que no tener el frente hacia adelante , hacia que se escuchara menos cualquier resonancia del cono .Ademas debe haber algun efecto de compresion .
Los Yamaha suelen venir asi ( tengo uno ) pero tienen un camino muy elaborado de la onda, como una piramide . Y anda una bestia!


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Yo tambien tenia esa duda, viendo diseños de bafles hechos para subwoofers andaba en una de hacerme uno asi como el que publicas pero a la final decidi hacerme las columnas, esteticamente se veran mejor a mi gusto junto con los tweeters y medios, aun asi el diseño de tener un woofer y dos satelites me atraia pero por cuestiones de espacio es bastante dificil. Siempre me pregunte porque ponian el woofer asi, lo unico que se me vino a la mente por lo que he leido es por lo de las formas esfericas de las ondas de frecuencia baja pero la verdad ni idea, es como los diseños bang & olufsen, tienen cosas muy extrañas, indudablemente que para mejorar la calidad del sonido, me hace tambien recordar algunas lecturas del woofer fantasma, tiene que ver con la colocacion del mismo con respecto a otro, bueno :S


----------



## osk_rin

que tal antonio.
te refieres a algo como esto?




haré una prueba con mi sub colocandolo así con el port hacia el frente


----------



## AntonioAA

Exacto !! Muy buena foto .Se aprecia bien lo que dije.
Y la altura fijense que no es tan pequeña.
Otra que he visto en baffles Polk audio es EL TUBO DE SINTONIA HACIA ABAJO .


----------



## AntonioAA

Como habia prometido , subo mediciones de los baffles Seas.
Tremenda respuesta en graves , veran como trepan en 40Hz. 
El pozo algo pronunciado de "BBC dip" tal cual habia sido predicho ( tengo unas ganas terribles de achicar un capacitor del LP ) 
El tweeter podria estar 1-2 dB mas arriba .
La distorsion debajo del 1% excepto un par de piquitos 
Ademas , termine la parte "Utilisima" que menos me gusta , trabajar con tela... hice los frentes . Va comparativo con frente y sin . La tela de baffles parece no existir mas .. use unos frentes de mis viejos baffles de donantes.
Tambien pueden ver el engendro que hice de "pie" ... debajo esta el baffle del central del 5.1 .


medicion 0,5 w 0,5 m:

a 1w 1m:

distorsion 1w 1m:

comparativo con/sin reja

Sintonia ( 42 hz ... yo habia apuntado a 46 y seas sugeria 38Hz )


----------



## juanfilas

Muy bueno Antonio! te quedaron de 1ra, viste que te dije que seguro tenían dip, igual, habría que ver como suenan en tu sala, en la mía bajé el dip a 2db y para clásica lo llevo a 3-3.5db... seria cuestión de probar, con el profe estuvimos analizando como variaba la percepción de profundidad y espacialidad cambiando la frecuencia, amplitud y ancho del bbcDip, que el cuente los resultados


----------



## ramiro77

Doy fe que así es. Ayer pude volver a escuchar mas en detalle los bafles de Juan, no tenía idea que el dip en esas frecuencias podía lograr tal efecto.
Quitando de lado algo raro que escuché en voces (que hasta ahora no encontramos razón alguna), me parecieron superlativos. Los drivers son realmente unos fuera de serie. Y lo mas impresionante es que suenan igual a bajo volúmen que dándole caña. 
Por lejos, lo mejorcito que he escuchado al día de hoy.

Y tus bafles Antonio se ven de pm. Te quedaron preciosos. Las gráficas se ven interesantísimas, es muy fácil corregir las pequeñísimas irregularidades que te quedaron. Nada que ver con los míos, a los cuales hay que meterle muchas correciones entre la respuesta fea que tienen y los defectos de la sala.


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias gente!
Es una duda terrible la que tengo ... cuando he medido plano ... en realidad que han quedado bastante brillantes. Si bien extraño un poquito ese "sparkling" como dijo uno por ahi , tambien asi son muy agradables . Alguna pruebita voy a hacer mas adelante .
Lo que me deja contento es que midiendo en las mismas condiciones que todo lo otro, realmente se nota que el "serruchito" es mucho menor ( y eso que esta tomada a 1/24octava y sin smooth ) 
Y la distorsion entre 5 y 10 dB menor .
Y tampoco nada apreciable de step ni difraccion.( menos mal )


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias gente!
> Es una duda terrible la que tengo ... cuando he medido plano ... en realidad que han quedado bastante brillantes. Si bien extraño un poquito ese "sparkling" como dijo uno por ahi , tambien asi son muy agradables . Alguna pruebita voy a hacer mas adelante .
> Lo que me deja contento es que midiendo en las mismas condiciones que todo lo otro, realmente se nota que el "serruchito" es mucho menor ( y eso que esta tomada a 1/24octava y sin smooth )
> Y la distorsion entre 5 y 10 dB menor .
> Y tampoco nada apreciable de step ni difraccion.( menos mal )



Lo que podes hacer Antonio para no gastar un mango y analizar bien las cosas es corregir la respuesta con algún eq parametrico para foobar, lo dejas plano, le metes un dip de 1db de 10db, lo dejas con respuesta ascendente, etc. escucha bajo todas las condiciones y fijate que te gusta mas, lamentablemente, dependiendo del tipo de música y volumen de escucha seguro varia el bbcDip óptimo, pero... tal vez encuentres alguno que te guste mas en mas casos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Antonio:
Muy buen diseño, terminación y respuesta...un gran laburo   



juanfilas dijo:


> con el profe estuvimos analizando como variaba la percepción de profundidad y espacialidad cambiando la frecuencia, amplitud y ancho del bbcDip, que el cuente los resultados


  
Seeee....estuvimos con Juan un buen rato escuchando esos baffles morbosos que ha armado. El efecto del BBCDIP es llamativo en cuanto no altera "el sonido" en sí, sino la percepción de profundidad de la imagen. Le pedí a Juan que cambiara la frecuencia central del notch, el Q (haciéndolo un poco más alto) y la profundidad (a 4dB...creo), y la única diferencia que escuché es que la profundidad de la imagen era un poco menor que con su configuración original.
Tal vez sea que escuchamos cosas principalmente instrumentales mientras analizábamos este punto, pero yo no escuché ninguna "dulzura" con o sin el bbcdip  , sino solo el cambio en "profundidad" y en "ancho" de los instrumentos. De todas maneras, esos baffles son taaan "transparentes", sobre todo los agudos, que tal vez esa falta de distorsión sea lo que le quita la dulzura.... no sé...a mi me encantan como suenan tal como están....


----------



## osk_rin

ezavalla dijo:


> 我問他，改變中心頻率的陷波，Q（高一點）和深度（4dB的...我認為），和我聽到的唯一的區別是，深度圖像略低與原來的配置。
> a mi me encantan como suenan tal como están....


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo del dip no lo noto en como dicen profundidad... solo en ecualización . 
Convengamos "adjetivos" : Si digo "dulce" , tambien cabe "calido" y llevandolo a espectro electromagnetico seria mas "al rojo" o sea frecuencias menores . Eso quiere decir que voces y hasta un saxo ( tenor/baritono) estan en un plano mas alto.
A veces extraño las "puntas"  de una guitarra o una trompeta o teclas superiores del piano . Se compensa con que hay muchas grabaciones "latosas" y claro , ahi se agrandan los tipos.
Lo que NO me dio bien es el "reverse null" la diferencia con el tweeter invertido es muy poquita.


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo del dip no lo noto en como dicen profundidad... solo en ecualización .
> Convengamos "adjetivos" : Si digo "dulce" , tambien cabe "calido" y llevandolo a espectro electromagnetico seria mas "al rojo" o sea frecuencias menores . Eso quiere decir que voces y hasta un saxo ( tenor/baritono) estan en un plano mas alto.
> A veces extraño las "puntas" de una guitarra o una trompeta o teclas superiores del piano . Se compensa con que hay muchas grabaciones "latosas" y claro , ahi se agrandan los tipos.
> Lo que NO me dio bien es el "reverse null" la diferencia con el tweeter invertido es muy poquita.


 
Si, en este apartado es muy subjetivo el tema, mientras que yo y Eduardo "sentiamos" que esta toda la imagen mas atrás, Ramiro notaba un cambio en las voces, osea, dependiendo de como nuestra cabeza interpreta el cambio, podes escucharlo como una ecualización o como un cambio en los parámetros de la sala, necesito mas muestras pero hasta ahora es mas o menos 1/3 escucha ecualización - 2/3 cambio en la sala


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> Si, en este apartado es muy subjetivo el tema, mientras que yo y Eduardo "sentiamos" que esta toda la imagen mas atrás, Ramiro notaba un cambio en las voces, osea, dependiendo de como nuestra cabeza interpreta el cambio, podes escucharlo como una ecualización o como un cambio en los parámetros de la sala, necesito mas muestras pero hasta ahora es mas o menos 1/3 escucha ecualización - 2/3 cambio en la sala


Y...eso es lo que sucede cuando se comienza con apreciaciones de las "orejas"...y del cerebro, claro!. Juan y yo ya sabíamos cual era el efecto real del BBCDip, que es "acomodar" las distancias entre el oyente y la imagen sonora virtual. Y esto automáticamente hace que el cerebro "limpie" la info adicional para concentrarse en el efecto real. Pero es 100% probable que sin saber de que se trata esta ecualización, el solo escucharla haga que el sonido se interprete de otra forma...tal vez como una ecualización y no un ajuste de distancia, solo que en nuestro caso habíamos calibrado el cerebro para buscar otra cosa diferente 

Por todo eso es que resulta tan ...  "tonto" (por decirlo suavemente) cuando alguien intenta describir un sonido o poner palabras para caracterizarlo, por que todo se basa en la percepción personal, y como podrán apreciar... esta varía con miles de cosas...


----------



## AntonioAA

En principio recojo el guante por lo de los adjetivos, pero creo que tenemos un lenguaje bastante rico como para poder describir apreciaciones ( subjetivas, SI ) ...

De ahi a caer en las huevadas de los "Audiofools" ... es otra cosa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Naaa....no era por tu comentario!
Lo dije por que es permanente el hecho (en numerosos foros) de querer calificar sonidos usando palabras que no tienen un correlato directo con la realidad... tanto mas cuanto la "realidad" no es la misma para todas las personas.

Y si bien es cierto lo que decís sobre la riqueza de nuestro idioma, aún así esa riqueza no habilita a usar un adjetivo del sentido gustativo para calificar una impresión auditiva, aunque debo reconcer que tengo menos que nada de inspiración lírica, y menos aún ganas de ponerme a entender esas expresiones....será que estoy viejo... ... o que estoy acostumbrado a probar parlantes solo con tonos y/o ruido rosa y ahí ya no existen sensaciones que puedan asociarse a esos sonidos. Todo esto para decir que la "dulzura" del sonido - para mi -  no existe, solo existe la dulzura de la interpretación y de la melodía, y esto claramente no es una característica del parlante/baffle...ergo, no puedo usar esa palabra para describir nada.


----------



## ramiro77

Juan, permitime disentir parcialmente con vos. Cuando quitaste el dip, no solo escuche mejor las voces en terminos de ecualizacion sino que al cerrar los ojos percibia que estaban mucho mas cerca mio. Si me das a elegir, en tu sala y con tus monitores me gusto mucho mas como sonaba sin el dip. Pero ya esto es personal, jeje. Para sacar estadisticas, digamos que escuche ambas cosas. Ojo, yo tambien esperaba una correccion en las voces asi que la percepcion puede haber influido. En cambio la dif de espacialidad no, y sin embargo la escuche claramente. Aaaaunque 3db es mucha diferencia, un oido apenas entrenado lo escucha.


----------



## Tacatomon

En Resumen: Los altavoces no tiene sentimientos! 

Jajaja, Saludos! ^^

Tssss, Dulzura! Jaaaajjajajaja, si claro, los conos de Kevlar son muy dulces


----------



## hazard_1998

estem.. despues de tanto leer sobre el BBCdip, me bajé un EQ para VST, para probar con el winamp, e intenté probar con este el bendito dip a 2KHz, y la verdad, no escucho diferencias ... osea, se escucha distinto, pero de cambios en la percepcion de profundidad de lo que estoy escuchando, nada... el notch lo estoy haciendo de aproximadamente entre 2 y 5 dB de profundidad, pero no sé cuanto es su Q...

que será, me estoy volviendo sordo? me acabo de dar cuenta que _siempre_ fuí sordo?... mis bafles no hacen notar la diferencia?.. estoy implementando mal el notch?... 

aclaro que probé con distintos estilos de musica, desde _Maysa Leak_ (smooth jazz, cantada por una mina), algo de gospel, _PFM_ (Rock sinfonico y progresivo italiano)  _Obertura 1812_ (Tchaikovski), _Chick Corea_ (Chick Corea Electric band, para ser mas preciso) y nada...


----------



## juanfilas

mmm, tal vez tengas alguna reflexión jodida en tu sala que hace que pierdas un poco la percepción de espacialidad, el tema es que es super subjetivo.
Proba meter un notch centrado en 3khz que abarque unas 3-4 octavas de -4db, osea, bastante grande.

Otra cosa, separa los bafles de la pared trasera y contame


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver:
El BBCDip es entre 2.7 kHz y 3.2 kHz, y la atenuación es entre 3 y 4dB...normalmente.
El Q anda por alrededor de 2 o 2.5 o por ahí cerca...no encuentro donde logré descularlo.
La frecuencia es importante por que depende de no se que cosa que tiene el conducto auditivo y eso hace que ronde los 3 kHz.
Otra cosa: Dependiendo de la ubicación de los parlantes, no esperés cambios muuuy notorios a menos que tengas buena acustica en la sala y los parlantes "puedan usarla" (distancia simétrica a las paredes laterales, distancia por detrás de los parlantes, distancia libre por detrás de tu cabeza, etc, etc)

Oooppssss! Respondió Juan mientras yo estaba morfando...


----------



## hazard_1998

juanfilas dijo:


> mmm, tal vez tengas alguna reflexión jodida en tu sala que hace que pierdas un poco la percepción de espacialidad, el tema es que es super subjetivo.
> Proba meter un notch centrado en 3khz que abarque unas 3-4 octavas de -4db, osea, bastante grande.
> 
> Otra cosa, separa los bafles de la pared trasera y contame


na, no tengo _*alguna*_ reflexion jodida, tengo *todas* las reflexiones jodidas
con decirte que justo de costado a donde tengo los bafles está el pasillo de entrada al depto (y tras la puerta, todo el palier del edificio), que hace las veces de resonador de helmholtz...

igual, a este living le queda poco, antes de fin de año me mudo, asi que donde arme el living (o playroom) veré que tal todo esto de vuelta...


----------



## AntonioAA

Gente : lo del dip , a mi entender , no es mas que una compensacion a nuestro "exceso" de sensibilidad auditiva a esa frecuencia .... les traigo las curvas de Fletcher-Munson que grafican los umbrales de audibilidad a distintas frecuencias ...


----------



## Quercus

Aquí les subo las medidas, de dos altavoces Beyma  de que dispongo:
  6B30P MidWoofer de 6,5” 
T-2030 Tweeter
  Los quiero utilizar en los altavoces que estoy haciendo y necesito me orienten, sobre el corte mas idóneo.
  Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Quercus en la propia página web de Beyma hay diseños de baffles y en los filtros que venden ellos ( el dos vías hifi ) pone la frecuencia de corte. Estoy en casa y no dispongo de la información, el Lunes desde el curro, si no la encuentras te la haré llegar. Te escribo desde Valencia ( la fábrica Beyma está aquí ) y mis padres son paisanos tuyos, de Fonelas, al lado de Guadix en Granada.
P.D: En San Google hay bastante información de Beyma.


----------



## AntonioAA

quercus: aqui hay un diseño sobre tu parlante, quizas te oriente
http://www.audioweb.cz/viewtopic.php?id=6530
el corte esta en 2000hz pero por tu tweeter yo cortaria un poco mas alto


----------



## Quercus

Gracias,  por responder, Juan Carlos. Voy algunas veces, justo al lado a Pedro Martinez. 
  Beyma me acompaña desde que estudiaba (una eternidad) empece cuando la fabrica estaba en Xirivella y sigo con ella, el filto que dices, tengo si no mal recuerdo, nueve colocados  y tres sin colocar, la docena.
  Es un filtro con corte a 3KHz y 6/12dB/Oct, pero es un filtro normalizado para unos parametros normalizados.
  Queria ver si con los datos, sacados del altavoz que tengo *en concreto*, vale ese frecuencia de corte o habría que modificarla y además que esquema de filtro podría ser.

  Gracias Antonio por el enlace. 
  Una pregunta: en función de la frecuencia de resonancia del tweeter  ¿Qué hay que tener en cuenta para saber donde es aconsejable el corte.
  Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

quercus10 dijo:


> Gracias,  por responder, Juan Carlos. Voy algunas veces, justo al lado a Pedro Martinez.
> Beyma me acompaña desde que estudiaba (una eternidad) empece cuando la fabrica estaba en Xirivella y sigo con ella, el filto que dices, tengo si no mal recuerdo, nueve colocados  y tres sin colocar, la docena.
> Es un filtro con corte a 3KHz y 6/12dB/Oct, pero es un filtro normalizado para unos parametros normalizados.
> Queria ver si con los datos, sacados del altavoz que tengo *en concreto*, vale ese frecuencia de corte o habría que modificarla y además que esquema de filtro podría ser.
> 
> Gracias Antonio por el enlace.
> Una pregunta: en función de la frecuencia de resonancia del tweeter  ¿Qué hay que tener en cuenta para saber donde es aconsejable el corte.
> Saludos



Lo importante es que llegue poca energía en la frecuencia donde entra en resonancia el tweeter, por eso, siempre se aconseja cortar una y media o dos octavas mas arriba en frecuencia. En tu caso, fs es de algo de 1100hz, por lo que no cortaría debajo de 2500hz, pero, para poder decidirlo bien, necesitas las mediciones acústicas del mismo, tal vez no tenga nada de distorsión en baja frecuencia y cortas mas abajo, tal vez todo lo contrario y tenes que cortar a 3.5hz... Si no podes medirlos acusticamente, cortar a 2.5khz me parece lo mas seguro .
Otra cosa es la pendiente del filtro, a mas pendiente, mas abajo vas a poder cortar, pero de nuevo entramos en lo mismo, sin mas mediciones es imposible saberlo con certeza. 

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

juanfilas dijo:


> Lo importante es que llegue poca energía en la frecuencia donde entra en resonancia el tweeter, por eso, siempre se aconseja cortar una y media o dos octavas mas arriba en frecuencia. En tu caso, fs es de algo de 1100hz, por lo que no cortaría debajo de 2500hz, pero, para poder decidirlo bien, necesitas las mediciones acústicas del mismo, tal vez no tenga nada de distorsión en baja frecuencia y cortas mas abajo, tal vez todo lo contrario y tenes que cortar a 3.5hz... Si no podes medirlos acusticamente, cortar a 2.5khz me parece lo mas seguro .
> Otra cosa es la pendiente del filtro, a mas pendiente, mas abajo vas a poder cortar, pero de nuevo entramos en lo mismo, sin mas mediciones es imposible saberlo con certeza.
> 
> Saludos!


 Perfecto, clarísimo y además me das el *dato* que andaba buscando para saber dónde colocar aprox. el corte en función de la Frecuencia de Resonancia del tweeter. 
  En principio quiero probar con un filtro pasivo, pues son para los altavoces frontales del cine en casa, pero puede que los utilice en activo.
  Muchísimas gracias
  Los parámetros los medí colgados del techo a media altura entre techo y suelo, en el centro de la habitación. 
  En cuanto a lo de medirlos acústicamente: 
  ¿De la misma forma?  (quiero decir colgados)
  ¿Se hace con Arta o con Steps? 
  ¿A qué distancia del micro es aconsejable hacerlo?
  Si hay algún hilo/tutorial que desconozco, donde leer como hacerlo por favor háganmelo saber.
  Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

quercus10 dijo:


> Perfecto, clarísimo y además me das el *dato* que andaba buscando para saber dónde colocar aprox. el corte en función de la Frecuencia de Resonancia del tweeter.
> En principio quiero probar con un filtro pasivo, pues son para los altavoces frontales del cine en casa, pero puede que los utilice en activo.
> Muchísimas gracias
> Los parámetros los medí colgados del techo a media altura entre techo y suelo, en el centro de la habitación.
> En cuanto a lo de medirlos acústicamente:
> ¿De la misma forma?  (quiero decir colgados)
> ¿Se hace con Arta o con Steps?
> ¿A qué distancia del micro es aconsejable hacerlo?
> Si hay algún hilo/tutorial que desconozco, donde leer como hacerlo por favor háganmelo saber.
> Saludos



No, acusticamente se mide en el bafle ya armado, los pasos son los siguientes:

1-medir ts
2-Diseñar caja en base a esos ts
3-Armar el bafle
4-colocar los transductores y medirlos acustiacamente (lo mejor es a 1 metro sin mover el mic entre mediciones)
5-Diseñar el crossover cargando estas mediciones en algun programa como lspCAD
6-Armar el crossover y medir el bafle terminado
7-Si hicimos todo lo anterior bien, la respuesta final debería ser muy muy similar a la simulada.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Encontré una base de datos de parámetros Thiele / Small http://www.thielesmall.com/


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes al foro, luego de un finde en el que pude meter mano a la obra, subo las mediciones de los tres drivers realizadas c/u con tres mic. distintos (fueron los que encontre) un eletrect corbatero/coro un mic philips de los años 70 (es de una grabadora cinta abierta de 4 canales) y un mic marca er mod. mc101 ???.
por lo que intuyo en las graficas ni el philips ni el er llegan tan abajo ni tan arriba, el electrect es mejor en alta frecuencia dudo en baja. por lo pronto esto esta sin divisior de frec. tal cual directo del parlante montado en el bafle. Segun mi criterio voy a estar calculando los divisores en alrrededor de los 300 hz woofer/mid y entre 3000/4000 para mid/tweeter. es el rango en que mas parejas estan las curvas (espero que no tan bien medidas) de respuesta y las de distorsion. IGUAL ESCUCHO CONSEJOS. 
Con respecto a la distorsion medida de los parlantes la vuelta anterior (ya posteada) el error o suba en la misma es debido a la consolita que utilizo como pre para el mic (es una mezcladora pedorra para ni pasar musica los jueves a la noche pero bue es lo que tengo) esa es la diferencia que me marcara Juanfilas con sus mediciones (entre el desastre de mic y lo peor de la consolita voy a estar bastante distante de lo que realmente es el parlante... ya estoy en vias de busqueda de elementos de medicion.....) 
Con respecto a la curva de respuesta del woofer (a oido y solo a oido mio y de dos de mis hijos que algo de musica cachan) desde los 40 hz se escucha muy parejo hacia arriba en frec. los 30 hz si bien decaen en spl (esto tambien es producto que el oido no esta preparado para tan baja frec.) hacen vibrar todo escuche ecualizando mas bien recortando con la ultracurve y deje solo los sonidos bajos de un concierto de organo que uso medio de musica de control para cuando escucho en otros lados y los 42 hz del tubo mas bajo se escuchan tal cual lo esperaba o estoy acostumbrado escucharlo (pero si,  estamos dentro del campo de lo subjetivo a cada oido). Bueno espero algun comentario respecto a las curvas y a las frec. de cruce antes de largarme con los divisores. un gran saludo a todos, sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Sergio:
En mi modestisima opinion... 
- El mic electret evidentemente es mucho mejor que los otros .
- Mediste a 1w 1m? Que condiciones de sala? ( tenes unos serruchos importantes )
- Si pensas cortar en 300Hz ... evaluaste peso/costo de la bobina ? ( puede llegar a pesar 1kg de cobre de espesor bastante inmanejable y aqui cuesta $100 el Kg ) ... como se porta mas arriba? 

Espero te ayude en algo , es lo que se me ocurre por ahora. Saludos


----------



## juanfilas

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buenas tardes al foro, luego de un finde en el que pude meter mano a la obra, subo las mediciones de los tres drivers realizadas c/u con tres mic. distintos (fueron los que encontre) un eletrect corbatero/coro un mic philips de los años 70 (es de una grabadora cinta abierta de 4 canales) y un mic marca er mod. mc101 ???.
> por lo que intuyo en las graficas ni el philips ni el er llegan tan abajo ni tan arriba, el electrect es mejor en alta frecuencia dudo en baja. por lo pronto esto esta sin divisior de frec. tal cual directo del parlante montado en el bafle. Segun mi criterio voy a estar calculando los divisores en alrrededor de los 300 hz woofer/mid y entre 3000/4000 para mid/tweeter. es el rango en que mas parejas estan las curvas (espero que no tan bien medidas) de respuesta y las de distorsion. IGUAL ESCUCHO CONSEJOS.
> Con respecto a la distorsion medida de los parlantes la vuelta anterior (ya posteada) el error o suba en la misma es debido a la consolita que utilizo como pre para el mic (es una mezcladora pedorra para ni pasar musica los jueves a la noche pero bue es lo que tengo) esa es la diferencia que me marcara Juanfilas con sus mediciones (entre el desastre de mic y lo peor de la consolita voy a estar bastante distante de lo que realmente es el parlante... ya estoy en vias de busqueda de elementos de medicion.....)
> Con respecto a la curva de respuesta del woofer (a oido y solo a oido mio y de dos de mis hijos que algo de musica cachan) desde los 40 hz se escucha muy parejo hacia arriba en frec. los 30 hz si bien decaen en spl (esto tambien es producto que el oido no esta preparado para tan baja frec.) hacen vibrar todo escuche ecualizando mas bien recortando con la ultracurve y deje solo los sonidos bajos de un concierto de organo que uso medio de musica de control para cuando escucho en otros lados y los 42 hz del tubo mas bajo se escuchan tal cual lo esperaba o estoy acostumbrado escucharlo (pero si,  estamos dentro del campo de lo subjetivo a cada oido). Bueno espero algun comentario respecto a las curvas y a las frec. de cruce antes de largarme con los divisores. un gran saludo a todos, sergio.



1- ¿por qué para hacer las cosas bien esta vez (después se que vas a tener equipo de medición) y te pegas una escapara a mi dpto para medir todo? yo no tengo problemas
2- Ha, obvio, si venis, picadeli 
3- Yo no cortaría a 300hz, cortaría a 400hz como hice yo con drivers muy similares


----------



## sergio rossi

Bueno anoche no resisti la tentacion y arme con los rejuntes que tenia los divisores para escuchar un poquito y realmente suenan de pm.... evidentemente esto es solo para sacarme el gusto de escucharlos.... Juan como te dije en mp confirmame y arreglamos para medirlos y de ahi saldran los calculos definitivos. Como veran en las fotos arme por el momento una sola de las columnas la otra empiezo este finde, la maraña de cables y componentes los metales para llegar a los valores de impedancia de las bobinas y los apilamientos de capacitores muestran que mi ansiedad e intriga por escucharlos supero mi mesura, con lo cual ya desquitada la furia retorno al camimo de la tecnica. Bueno un saludo a todos, sergio.

p.d. Antonio no habia visto tu respuesta, me quedo en la pagina anterior, con respecto a la frec de corte si estoy viendo solamente, todavia no defini nada y esto sera cuando pueda medir. por otro lado agradezco tu vision de lo economico que no esta nada mal porque para 300hz me esta dando una bobina de 7.28 mhy para un filtro linkwitz-riley de 2do orden.  La acustica de la sala? living con docientos mil milones de poquerias hueco de subida de escaera, columnas y muy poca absorcion... los serruchos pueden ser motosierras... que la p.....   Bueno nos mantenemos informados un abrazo y gracias por contestar, sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Una de 2.2 mHy , optimizando el carrete para que use menos alambre y por ende menor resistencia .... con alambre de 1,2mm pesó ...400Gr!!!!!!!!!
Imaginate la tuya. Y el alambre que vas a tener que usar ... a menos que caigas en nucleo de hierro , pero es mala palabra.
Por algo tienen exito los bi-amp ... no te animas? No es mas barato pero mas satisfactorio , sino preguntale a EZ . Mi unica limitación para tenerlo completo es que no se/puedo cortar mi ampli para separar pre de potencia ( todavia )


----------



## juanfilas

Usar alambre de 1.2mm es una guarangada, usa de 1mm si total lo que sobra ahora es potencia...
Yo para mis columnas necesitaba bobinas de 3.7mH y las bobinas me quedaron como de medio kilo cada una, pero totalmente armable (creo que eran algo de 330 vueltas) en un nucleo sección cuadrada de 50mm de lado.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me gusta ser guarango ... pero hay que tener en cuenta otro factor:
El DUMPING FACTOR ... toda resistencia en serie lo baja ( y mal ) 
Sino va a tener que  ponerle los cables de U$S 7.250.- !!!!!
( y tampoco va a servir )
No se si es exactamente lo mismo , pero es como aumentar el Qts del parlante
De no ser asi , que Zavalla me lo demande.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me gusta ser guarango ... pero hay que tener en cuenta otro factor:
> El DUMPING FACTOR ... toda resistencia en serie lo baja ( y mal )
> ...
> No se si es exactamente lo mismo , pero es como aumentar el Qts del parlante
> *De no ser asi , que Zavalla me lo demande.....*


:contrato: Será justicia!  

*<pitufo-mode>*
Del tema del dumping-factor olvidate si tenés un crossover con capacitores de heladera y además tenés cables de parlante que no sean Van Der Hul, de 40 libras esterlinas el pié. Ni hablar de como le quita aire a los medios cuando usás cable común de velador para unir el xover con los parlantes.
*</pitufo-mode>*

*<gargamel-mode>*
Naaa... es parecido a eso, lo que sucede es que con el bardo del  crossover de por medio, el Qtc final cambia mas por las componentes  reactivas que por la resistencia de la bobina, a menos que no esté compensada en la etapa de diseño.
El dumping-factor lo tenés complicado con la presencia de las bobinas y de los cables de parlante, mas que nada por esto ultimo por que la Re de las bobinas se suele usar como parte del propio circuito del xover.
Ante cualquier preocupación insalvable, por favor use xovers activos y no moleste con mas preguntas raras...  
*</gargamel-mode>*


----------



## juanfilas

ezavalla dijo:


> :contrato: Será justicia!
> 
> *<pitufo-mode>*
> Del tema del dumping-factor olvidate si tenés un crossover con capacitores de heladera y además tenés cables de parlante que no sean Van Der Hul, de 40 libras esterlinas el pié. Ni hablar de como le quita aire a los medios cuando usás cable común de velador para unir el xover con los parlantes.
> *</pitufo-mode>*
> 
> *<gargamel-mode>*
> Naaa... es parecido a eso, lo que sucede es que con el bardo del crossover de por medio, el Qtc final cambia mas por las componentes reactivas que por la resistencia de la bobina, a menos que no esté compensada en la etapa de diseño.
> El dumping-factor lo tenés complicado con la presencia de las bobinas y de los cables de parlante, mas que nada por esto ultimo por que la Re de las bobinas se suele usar como parte del propio circuito del xover.
> Ante cualquier preocupación insalvable, por favor use xovers activos y no moleste con mas preguntas raras...
> *</gargamel-mode>*


 
Exacto, las resistencias de las bobinas se usan como parte propia del crossover, a veces nos viene bien, y otras mal...


----------



## AntonioAA

Si estamos diciendo que IMPORTA la resistencia del cable , como no va a importar la de la bobina!!!
Es mucho mayor .... si "guarangueando" la logre de 0,4 Ohms contra 8 del parlante y podia ser de 0,55 y ni hablar de bobinas mas grandes  ... que me hace 0,05 del cable...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que el asunto no son los 0.4 ohms sino el contexto del filtro en el que están presentes. Si necesitás corregir sensibilidades, tal vez ese 0.4 ohm sea bueno, aún a costa de tener que agregar alguna R externa adicional. En caso contrario, tal vez moleste mas que el propio cable.... no sé... *depende*...

De todas formas, si querés máximo damping-factor la unica solución es conectar el ampli directo (cable mediante) al parlante y usar xover activos.


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Es que el asunto no son los 0.4 ohms sino el contexto del filtro en el que están presentes. Si necesitás corregir sensibilidades, tal vez ese 0.4 ohm sea bueno, aún a costa de tener que agregar alguna R externa adicional. En caso contrario, tal vez moleste mas que el propio cable.... no sé... *depende*...
> 
> De todas formas, si querés máximo damping-factor la unica solución es conectar el ampli directo (cable mediante) al parlante y usar xover activos.


o usar amplificadores con control de amortiguamiento....

pregunta ponzoñosa eduardo, que pasa con cajas con crossovers medio complejos (3 orden o superior)  cuando el ampli tiene un factor de amortiguamiento bajo (caso valvulares)?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Buena pregunta....
La verdad es que no le doy mucha bola al amortiguamiento por que normalmente no puedo controlarlo, pero la vez que hice un ampli con una suerte de control de amortiguamiento (que en realidad era de ajuste de la impedancia de salida), una impedancia de salida mas alta me permitió "domar" un Jahro de 10" que en forma normal sonaba feo. Con impedancia de salida mas alta (creo que tenía 2 ohms) mejoró mucho la respuesta en alta frecuencia, pero tenés que considerar que no era un baffle normal sino esa especie de dipolo que se usa para las violas y no había xover. El mismo ampli con el parlante Eminence sonaba pal pomo, y no era solo exceso de agudos, sino que los graves de la viola era como que retumbaban. Volviendo a la configuración normal pude controlar el parlante a la perfección.
Esa es mi experiencia con los cambios en el damping factor controlando la impedancia de salida del ampli, pero como los parlantes decentes están diseñados para excitarlos con un generador de tensión ideal (Ri=0), mientras mayor sea el damping, mayores son las probabilidades de que suene "como debería". De todas maneras, otra de las causas de los sonidos característicos de los amplis valvulares es precisamente esa interacción impedancia-de-salida <-> baffle, pero es mas complejo analizarla con un xover de por medio, ya que el aumento de impedancia de fuente no lo vé el parlante en forma directa sino reflejado por medio del xover


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Buena pregunta....
> La verdad es que no le doy mucha bola al amortiguamiento por que normalmente no puedo controlarlo, pero la vez que hice un ampli con una suerte de control de amortiguamiento (que en realidad era de ajuste de la impedancia de salida), una impedancia de salida mas alta me permitió "domar" un Jahro de 10" que en forma normal sonaba feo. Con impedancia de salida mas alta (creo que tenía 2 ohms) mejoró mucho la respuesta en alta frecuencia, pero tenés que considerar que no era un baffle normal sino esa especie de dipolo que se usa para las violas y no había xover. El mismo ampli con el parlante Eminence sonaba pal pomo, y no era solo exceso de agudos, sino que los graves de la viola era como que retumbaban. Volviendo a la configuración normal pude controlar el parlante a la perfección.
> Esa es mi experiencia con los cambios en el damping factor controlando la impedancia de salida del ampli, pero como los parlantes decentes están diseñados para excitarlos con un generador de tensión ideal (Ri=0), mientras mayor sea el damping, mayores son las probabilidades de que suene "como debería". De todas maneras, otra de las causas de los sonidos característicos de los amplis valvulares es precisamente esa interacción impedancia-de-salida <-> baffle, pero es mas complejo analizarla con un xover de por medio, ya que el aumento de impedancia de fuente no lo vé el parlante en forma directa sino reflejado por medio del xover


 jajaja.. 
[CUASIPITUFO  /ON]
con mi valvular lo que noto con mis polkas es que tienen unos graves inmensos.. pero muy limpios y por ahora, como no le mando mucha caña no retumba toda la casa, pero suena esplendido arriba, el sonido de triangulos, campanas y cosas por el estilo suena muy fiel, como si alguien me tocara una campana en la oreja (la vez pasada escuchando no me acuerdo que tema de billy cobham sonaba un timbre, y salí como un dolobu 3 veces a la puerta a ver quien era jajajaaj) cosa que no notaba con amplis de estado solido 
[/CUASIPITUFO]
mi siguiente paso.. valvular con trafo con carga repartida, baja impedancia en baja frec, y alta impedancia en alta frec.. que opinas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> [CUASIPITUFO  /ON]
> con mi valvular lo que noto con mis polkas es que tienen unos graves inmensos.. pero muy limpios y por ahora, como no le mando mucha caña no retumba toda la casa, pero suena esplendido arriba, el sonido de triangulos, campanas y cosas por el estilo suena muy fiel, como si alguien me tocara una campana en la oreja (la vez pasada escuchando no me acuerdo que tema de billy cobham sonaba un timbre, y salí como un dolobu 3 veces a la puerta a ver quien era jajajaaj) cosa que no notaba con amplis de estado solido
> [/CUASIPITUFO]


Y puede ser.... habría que compararlas con uno de estado solido para ver que onda, si son las cajas, el ampli o la grabación , pero el comportamiento acústico de la impedancia de fuente alta es muy dependiente de la construcción de los baffles y seguramente el xover influye lo suyo, ya que esas redes se normalizan para impedancia de fuente = 0.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> mi siguiente paso.. valvular con trafo con carga repartida, baja impedancia en baja frec, y alta impedancia en alta frec.. que opinas?


Para ensayar y aprender, lo haría con los ojos cerrados y mediría la performance acústica lograda , pero para funcionamiento normal me cuidaría de hacer esos cambios por que elevar la impedancia de fuente equivale a comenzar a excitar con fuente de corriente/tensión y no de tensión pura, y por mas que la performance sea razonable (voy a buscar un paper que CREO que tengo) habría que analizar el comportamiento del conjunto para estar seguro de no hacer lío...


----------



## hazard_1998

eduardo, en rigor de verdad, la impedancia de salida a alta frecuencia sería la misma que tiene ahora, pero al estar el primario del trafo de salida dividido e inserto una parte como carga de catodo, esa porcion  ofrece mucho menor impedancia de generador (para grandes excursiones y baja frecuencia) .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> eduardo, en rigor de verdad, la impedancia de salida a alta frecuencia sería la misma que tiene ahora, pero al estar el primario del trafo de salida dividido e inserto una parte como carga de catodo, *esa porcion  ofrece mucho menor impedancia de generador (para grandes excursiones y baja frecuencia)* .


Entiendo, pero yo no soy muy amigo de meter alinealidades en el camino de la señal, y una impedancia de salida (reflejada en el trafo) que varía con la amplitud y la frecuencia no es algo muy deseable, a menos que la variación sea muuuuy pequeña... pero no tengo NPI de la magnitud del cambio


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Y puede ser.... habría que compararlas con uno de estado solido para ver que onda, si son las cajas, el ampli o la grabación , pero el comportamiento acústico de la impedancia de fuente alta es muy dependiente de la construcción de los baffles y seguramente el xover influye lo suyo, ya que esas redes se normalizan para impedancia de fuente = 0.




y, las grabaciones son las mismas de siempre, discos recontra escuchados, NUNCA le escuché los bajos a esos discos como los escucho ahora, aclaro, las cajas que tengo las escuché en su momento cuando las compre, con un sinto yamaha, y no tenia golpe ni graves profundos. acá en casa (otro recinto, sin casi nada de absorcion) suenan espectacular los graves, pero, siempre las usé en casa con el valvular, no tengo referencia en la misma sala, con uno y otro ampli.. lo que sí noté es que no parece haber practicamente ningun nodo, o no se lo escucha, hice varios sweep con el arta (para medir respuesta de la sala y del conjunto por ej) y se siente una cancelacion creo que a 160hz o por ahi, y nada mas.. el resto, es muuy parejo a nivel audicion como responde el sistema, (aclaro, el barrido lo hice desde 30Hz a 20KHz), igual, creo que postié en el hilo sobre mediciones con el arta, la grafica de respuesta en frec en el punto de escucha. si lo encuentro pongo el link acá.

bueno, me salio el pitufo del alma.. debe ser por andar frecuentando foros non sanctos..





ezavalla dijo:


> Entiendo, pero yo no soy muy amigo de meter alinealidades en el camino de la señal, y una impedancia de salida (reflejada en el trafo) que varía con la amplitud y la frecuencia no es algo muy deseable, a menos que la variación sea muuuuy pequeña... pero no tengo NPI de la magnitud del cambio


ja. es como bajarle la impedancia de salida al ampli que tengo hecho, pero la primer decada, nada mas.(entre los 20 y los 200hz)el resto opera igual, lo que sí, es medio un lio calcular la ganancia de la etapa, porque, la ganancia de la etapa en carga catodica es unitaria (en realidad algo menor a la unidad) y la ganancia por carga anodica es del orden de 5 a 6 veces (ganancia de tension, obvio)... todavia no estoy muy seguro de como calcularlo, tengo que leer bastante mas, y hacer ensayos.. creo yo va a ser bastante empirica la cosa (inclusive la porcion catodica de la carga opera como realimentacion negativa, lo cual me complica aun mas...)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si tenés el link a donde subiste las mediciones de la sala pasalo para verlo... porque no recuerdo haberlo visto antes 



hazard_1998 dijo:


> bueno, me salio el pitufo del alma.. debe ser por andar frecuentando foros non sanctos..


No te mezclés con esa chusma por que son muy HDP, pero HDP maaaal....





hazard_1998 dijo:


> ja. es como bajarle la impedancia de salida al ampli que tengo hecho, pero la primer decada, nada mas.(entre los 20 y los 200hz)el resto opera igual, lo que sí, es medio un lio calcular la ganancia de la etapa, porque, la ganancia de la etapa en carga catodica es unitaria (en realidad algo menor a la unidad) y la ganancia por carga anodica es del orden de 5 a 6 veces (ganancia de tension, obvio)... todavia no estoy muy seguro de como calcularlo, tengo que leer bastante mas, y hacer ensayos.. creo yo va a ser bastante empirica la cosa (inclusive la porcion catodica de la carga opera como realimentacion negativa, lo cual me complica aun mas...)


Pero vale la pena meterse en esa con el nivel que has logrado en ese ampli??? Que otra ventaja tiene el cambio de configuración? (de válvulas... solo lo que leí cuando tenía 20 años )

*<pitufo-mode>*Y no te conviene hacer tube-rolling?*  </pitufo-mode> *


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Si tenés el link a donde subiste las mediciones de la sala pasalo para verlo... porque no recuerdo haberlo visto antes
> 
> 
> No te mezclés con esa chusma por que son muy HDP, pero HDP maaaal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pero vale la pena meterse en esa con el nivel que has logrado en ese ampli??? Que otra ventaja tiene el cambio de configuración? (de válvulas... solo lo que leí cuando tenía 20 años )
> 
> *<pitufo-mode>*Y no te conviene hacer tube-rolling?*  </pitufo-mode> *



_acá_ tá la curva de los polk con el ecm8000 en el punto de escucha (en el eje del tweeter y formando un triangulo equilatero con el mic y los baffles, baffles separados entre sí 1,8Mts con un baiut de MDF en el medio de los dos, y todo separado de la pared de atrás unos 15/20cms)

PD: sabes como me cague de risa en ese foro, nico tenia razon, ni bien decis algo que no le gusta al pitufo amante de los cables y condensadores, enseguida se calzan todos la tanga.. ya hasta me cerraron 2 post (y llevo un mes ahí) por suerte me fui al foro de al lado, esta chiquito pero acogedor

PD2: nop, me da sogaca de hacer tube rolling, tengo miedo de que cuando haga rodar las valvulas por el piso, le pegue a la pata de la mesa



por ahora, las unicas ventajas que le veo es, baja impedancia a baja frecuencia, y realimentacion por catodo sin perdida de potencia (no es lo mismo realimentar con el propio trafo que perdiendo 35V de fuente sobre una resistencia de polarizacion vió)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

hazard_1998 dijo:


> _acá_ tá la curva de los polk con el ecm8000 en el punto de escucha (en el eje del tweeter y formando un triangulo equilatero con el mic y los baffles, baffles separados entre sí 1,8Mts con un baiut de MDF en el medio de los dos, y todo separado de la pared de atrás unos 15/20cms)


Ahhhhh....está MUY buena, pero el mic está en el punto de escucha o a 50cm como dice ahí?
Por otra parte, si te es posible, tratá de separarlos unos 75cm a 1m de la pared de atrás, o al menos hacé la prueba, por que podés ganar una mejor recosntrucción de la imagen sin tener que tocar nada más.



hazard_1998 dijo:


> PD: sabes como me cague de risa en ese foro, nico tenia razon, ni bien decis algo que no le gusta al pitufo amante de los cables y condensadores, enseguida se calzan todos la tanga.. ya hasta me cerraron 2 post (y llevo un mes ahí) por suerte me fui al foro de al lado, esta chiquito pero acogedor


Seee...ya leí como te bardearon , pero.. luego te comento por que si nó me voy 100% off-topic.
El otro foro está "mejor", en particular ahora que se han auto-exiliado varios tarados provenientes de la pieza de al lado. Hay buena gente y hay unos cuantos usuarios que postean y comentan cosas muy interesantes aunque no son nada técnicas y yo no soy muy dado al video, pero en verdad hay que sacarse el sombrero con esos tipos...



hazard_1998 dijo:


> PD2: nop, me da sogaca de hacer tube rolling, tengo miedo de que cuando haga rodar las valvulas por el piso, le pegue a la pata de la mesa


     JUAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!



hazard_1998 dijo:


> por ahora, las unicas ventajas que le veo es, *baja impedancia a baja frecuencia*, y realimentacion por catodo sin perdida de potencia (no es lo mismo realimentar con el propio trafo que perdiendo 35V de fuente sobre una resistencia de polarizacion vió)


La de baja impedancia a baja frecuencia está muy bueno, pero habría que ver como es la curva de variación de Zout vs. fcia. Ahora, lo de realimentar con un trafo....como que me pone la piel de gallina . Los tuyos están muy bien diseñados y construidos, pero los corrimientos de fase pueden ser muuuuy peligrosos en la realimentación.


----------



## hazard_1998

ezavalla dijo:


> Ahhhhh....está MUY buena, pero el mic está en el punto de escucha o a 50cm como dice ahí?
> Por otra parte, si te es posible, tratá de separarlos unos 75cm a 1m de la pared de atrás, o al menos hacé la prueba, por que podés ganar una mejor recosntrucción de la imagen sin tener que tocar nada más.


.. sabes que tenes razon!?.. pero estoy seguro que lo habia medido tambien, capaz que no subí la grafica, pero lo que sí recuerdo era que la respuesta era identica a la de la que subí hasta los 10Khz, y despues bajaba a no recuerdo si 3dB/8va o 6dB/8va, producto de entre otras cosas a como está calibrado el mic (el mic se lo compré a juan, que me comentó que lo tenia calibrado para medir en campo cercano, y que si media en campo lejano me iba a presentar caida de respuesta en frecuencia a partir de los 10Khz, que juan me corrija si me equivoco.




ezavalla dijo:


> La de baja impedancia a baja frecuencia está muy bueno, pero habría que ver como es la curva de variación de Zout vs. fcia. Ahora, lo de realimentar con un trafo....como que me pone la piel de gallina . Los tuyos están muy bien diseñados y construidos, pero los corrimientos de fase pueden ser muuuuy peligrosos en la realimentación.


si, ya sé que es complejo lo de realimentár con el trafo, igualmente ahora también hay feedback con el trafo, pero a traves de la grilla 2 (grilla pantalla) y a su vez el feedback global está tomado de bornas de parlante, asi que si hay giros de fase en el trafo (que los hay) estan bastante afuera del margen de fase del lazo., ya ni me acuerdo en donde quedó el margen de ganancia del  lazo en mi circuito, pero por lo visto, está incondicionalmente estable (probé con carga mixta y con carga resistiva y no hay oscilaciones a la vista, aunque le dejé el roll off al lazo cerrado practicamente a 20KHz, porque como los pares diferenciales no son muy indicados si quiero tener alta ganancia y alto slewrate en la primer etapa, a lazo cerrado me presentaba un poquito de ringing con onda cuadrada a 10Khz, con lo cual, le metí un adelanto de fase chiquitito, creo que eran cerca de 10º o menos de adelanto de fase a 10Khz, practicamente nada)


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas Noches, continuo con la fabricacion de mis columnas de sonido, la semana pasada estuve en la casa de Juanfilas (gracias Juan por tu tiempo y dedicacion) y medimos (aramos dijo el mosquito) los parlantes ya colocados en el gabinete, como primer paso no encontramos ninguna resonancia rara asi que la cantidad de aislante es la deseada, las respuestas comienzan desde los 40 hz cosa ya prevista y las curvas de medicion son muchisimo pero muchisimo mejores de las que yo habia medido (evidentemente mis mic no van asi que las proximas meiciones seran coninstrumental nuevo ), en la semana las posteo. En estos momentos estoy viendo el tema de los divisores y esto es lo que obtuve luego de un largo rato de trabajo (prueba y error en muchos casos) el archivito esta para levantarlo con el lspcad, el que lo vea al woofer lo corte en 400hz con un filtro butterworth de 2do orden el pico que tiene de +5db en los 70 hz lo trate de bajar con un notch pero me da una bobina enormeeeee... asi que en este punto estoy a la deriva  y pido que alguien me tire una soga. el medio lo corte en 400 y 2500 hz tambien con filtro butterworth de 2do orden y le tuve que agregar un lpad para atenuarlo 6db, el tweeter lo corte en 2500hz pero con un filtro linkwitz-riley de 2do orden asi me evite el notch en los 800hz (con el butterworth no bajaba menos de 15 db en su fs de 840hz y asi logro 22,5db) arme un notch en 15750hz y le agrege una bobina para hacer un pasa bajo y aplastar la curva final despues de los 16000z que subia unos 7db a 20000hz. Hay algunos picos y valles en el woofer que si bien no se van mucho me gusaria arreglarlos. Bien espero sugerencias.
Juan como quedamos el otro dia te paso lo que calcule te pido lo veas y me orientes, la intesion de esto para mi es aprender y la unica forma que conozco es metiendo mano a la obra. te envio por mp algunas consultas.
Un saludo a todos los foreros. sergio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sergio:
La única forma de hacer un notch a 70Hz sin tener que poner el bobinado de un motor , es hacer la babina con núcleo de hierro o hacer el notch en activo, ya que es un AO algunas resistencias y un par de capacitores... el problema es que tenés que meterlo entre el pre y el amplificador....y por supuesto, no podés vender el baffle sin ese módulo activo . La otra, es dejarlo y ver como interactúa con la sala, por que es muy probable que, a esa frecuencia, el bardo de la sala sea mayor que el pico que tenés, y si pensás en ecualizar la sala, ese problema lo eliminás con el ecualizador.

Como verás, hay algunas soluciones y todo depende de lo que pienses hacer con los baffles...


----------



## AntonioAA

Coincido con el Profe, con el agregado de que un pico en 70 NO CREO QUE MOLESTE ...hasta te va a dar un poco de "golpe" como dicen algunos por ahi!!!.
Y por encima de los 16KHz ...tampoco!!! ya casi no escuchamos y no hay frecuencias de instrumentos alli, excepto alguna armónica muy descolgada .....
Concentrate en los cortes , que SI son muy audibles.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia, Gracias EZ y Antonio por sus respuestas, el bafle es para uso personal, con respecto al pico en los 70 hz sera corregido una vez colocado en la sala de ser necesario (creo que es la mas sencilla) pero primero lo tendre que medir y luego corregir con la ultracurve.  Con respecto a los cortes quedo muy plana la respuesta, creo que no tengo problemas en esto (o eso espero).  Bueno continuamos luego. sergio.


----------



## juanfilas

mmm, me parece que el pico a los 70hz que estas viendo es la reflexión del piso (osea no es un pico, sino que tenés una cancelación entre 150 y 300hz que hace parecer que tenés un pico ahí) y no es algo que tenés que corregir, todavía no veo las gráficas pero estoy seguro que ahí no tenés que tocar nada. 
En 15khz si, vas a tener que meter notch sino va a sonar recontra brillante (ya midiendo sonaba brillante), si bien en esa zona no hay fundamentales (o hay muy pocas) ahí tenés un contenido armónico terrible que te define el timbre de hasta instrumentos que suenan por los 300hz... es una zona súper crítica en donde, no queda otra que tocar a oído, primero deja plano ahí, después probas.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Y ya que estamos , hace la prueba "maldita" con los cortes: el "reverse null" para controlar como andas con la fase .....
( a mi no me dio muy bien ... asi que estoy juntando ganas para atacar de nuevo )


----------



## analogico

no tengo presupuesto ni  entendi como medir los parlantes
y eso que lei todas las paginas de este hilo y las 3 primera del hilo de medir parlantes

tengo
8Ω 50w 6''
8Ω 50w 4''
tweter  4Ω 50w 2'' de automovil

tda8560q

y madera terciada de 60 cm de alto lo suficiente para armar las  2 cajas
similares a esta







la idea es armar cajas de 20cm de ancho por 60 de alto  de frente 

el crossover todavía estoy estudiándolo

se aceptan cualquier sugerencia constructiva
no busco hifi solo quiero que suene relativamente bien y fuerte


----------



## mariano22

Hola como andan?
Queria hacerles una simple consulta tecnica. Estoy a punto de armar una caja acustica para un parlante EV 15'' 250watt... 
Una vez armada la caja, con tornillos y cola para madera, cuanto es el tiempo adecuado que de le deberia dejar para que se seque antes de poder utilizarla? Es una caja de gran dimension.

Muchisimas gracias de antemano!
Mariano


----------



## AntonioAA

Depende la cola que hayas usado , si es la tipica vinilica de carpinteria, con 1 dia es suficiente.
Cuando se pone transparente , ya esta. Suerte


----------



## mariano22

sisi. es la cola de color blanco de carpinteria. Solo un dia para que esté bien resistente?

Muchas gracias por responder!


----------



## NEO101

analogico dijo:


> no tengo presupuesto ni entendi como medir los parlantes
> y eso que lei todas las paginas de este hilo y las 3 primera del hilo de medir parlantes
> 
> tengo
> 8Ω 50w 6''
> 8Ω 50w 4''
> tweter 4Ω 50w 2'' de automovil
> 
> tda8560q
> 
> y madera terciada de 60 cm de alto lo suficiente para armar las 2 cajas
> similares a esta
> 
> http://fotos.subefotos.com/5f0e34f059d6722f2517d8cf27327be9o.jpg
> 
> la idea es armar cajas de 20cm de ancho por 60 de alto de frente
> 
> el crossover todavía estoy estudiándolo
> 
> se aceptan cualquier sugerencia constructiva
> no busco hifi solo quiero que suene relativamente bien y fuerte


 
Hola, ¿cómo estás?
El tema es, que por más buena voluntad que tengan los que lean este post, si no están los parámetrso de T&S (que no pudiste medir), no se puede hacer nada! 
Es como que digas "tengo un circuito integrado que está borrado el número, tiene 80 patitas. Con cuánta tensión lo alimento y en qué patas?" 

En todo caso, lo que podés hacer, es en el post donde se explica cómo medir dichos parámetros, plantear qué es lo que no entendiste de cómo medirlos... 

¡Saludos y éxitos!
Marcelo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Como les dije , no me convence del todo el crossover propuesto por Seas para mis bafflecitos .
Como aun no he tenido tiempo de conseguir una version de LSPcad que funcione , encontre una planillita muy interesante en http://www.pvconsultants.com/audio/frdgroup.htm
junto con otro programa llamado SPLtrace que permite obtener los archivos frd y zma desde las graficas ( cuesta domarlo pero es genial!! )
La idea era reducir el dip exagerado que tienen y mejorar la fase en el cruce . Tuve que agregar zobel y poner un RL paralelo para lograr lo que queria . Me da un poco de escalofrios perder tanto rendimiento . 
Comparando con otros diseños que he visto , son todos valores logicos y la curva parece buena . Intenta ser un filtro de Linkwitz Riley solo que tuve que jugar con las frecuencias de cruce por los desfasajes que introducia la RL y la Zobel .
Espero sus comentarios , no se que otra cosa tendria que tener en cuenta.


----------



## analogico

NEO101 dijo:


> Hola, ¿cómo estás?
> El tema es, que por más buena voluntad que tengan los que lean este post, si no están los parámetrso de T&S (que no pudiste medir), no se puede hacer nada!
> Es como que digas "tengo un circuito integrado que está borrado el número, tiene 80 patitas. Con cuánta tensión lo alimento y en qué patas?"
> 
> En todo caso, lo que podés hacer, es en el post donde se explica cómo medir dichos parámetros, plantear qué es lo que no entendiste de cómo medirlos...
> 
> ¡Saludos y éxitos!
> Marcelo.



creo que bien

la historia es que el amplificador lo tenia en unas cajitas rusticas con parlantes  automotrices chinos sonaba bastante bien y bastante fuerte 
el problema es que los parlantes se fundieron

no se quemaron solo se fundieron y deformaron
y ahora quisiera armar algo mas lindo 

el integrado que tengo calculo(sin calculos)  que con los parlantes que le pondré serian unos 10 a 15w

segun lo que lei del hilo  en parlantes chicos y baja potencia el diseño de las cajas no es muy importante 
 por eso preguntaba


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Comparando con otros diseños que he visto , son todos valores logicos y la curva parece buena . Intenta ser un filtro de Linkwitz Riley solo que tuve que jugar con las frecuencias de cruce por los desfasajes que introducia la RL y la Zobel .
> Espero sus comentarios , no se que otra cosa tendria que tener en cuenta.


Antonio:
Se vé bastaaaaante bien ahí, con una ligera pendiente de unos pocos dB hacia las altas frecuencias que no parece molestar mucho si tenés control de tono a mano como para aplastarla un poco. Tal vez deberías mirar esa subida a ver si podés plancharla sin afectar nada más...


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas tardes, aqui subo nuevamente el archivito de los filtros calculados con el lspcad, me gustaria que si alguien tiene tiempo de verlo y comentar que le parece le agradeceria muchisimo, Tengo la duda respecto al woofer que si bien la curva no es de lo mas plana tiene un pico en los 70 hz y unos valles en los 223 y 327 hz que son propios de la medicion, por ende no se si realmente me hace falta padear el mid y el tweeter en -2db mas para llevarlos al medio de lo que me da el woofer o...... escucho sugerencias. La otra es armar todo y volver a medir que me parece la mas razonable, pero como todo trato de aproximarme lo mas posible antes de medir nuevamente. Como veran los filtros son los sig. un filtro buterwoth para el woofer cortado en 400hz lo mismo para el mid en 400 y 2500 hz (todos de 2do orden) y un l pad para atenuar el mid, en el tweeter use un linkwitz-riley de 2do orden para no tener que usar un notch en la fs del mismo, un notch en 15750 hz para atenuar un pico y un pasa bajo de 1er orden para matar la subida arriba de lo 17000 que quedaba. bueno espero consejos, un saludo. sergio


----------



## juanfilas

sergio rossi dijo:


> buenas tardes, aqui subo nuevamente el archivito de los filtros calculados con el lspcad, me gustaria que si alguien tiene tiempo de verlo y comentar que le parece le agradeceria muchisimo, Tengo la duda respecto al woofer que si bien la curva no es de lo mas plana tiene un pico en los 70 hz y unos valles en los 223 y 327 hz que son propios de la medicion, por ende no se si realmente me hace falta padear el mid y el tweeter en -2db mas para llevarlos al medio de lo que me da el woofer o...... escucho sugerencias. La otra es armar todo y volver a medir que me parece la mas razonable, pero como todo trato de aproximarme lo mas posible antes de medir nuevamente. Como veran los filtros son los sig. un filtro buterwoth para el woofer cortado en 400hz lo mismo para el mid en 400 y 2500 hz (todos de 2do orden) y un l pad para atenuar el mid, en el tweeter use un linkwitz-riley de 2do orden para no tener que usar un notch en la fs del mismo, un notch en 15750 hz para atenuar un pico y un pasa bajo de 1er orden para matar la subida arriba de lo 17000 que quedaba. bueno espero consejos, un saludo. sergio



Sergio, te faltó poner las curvas que medimos, sino no simula nada LSPcad, en el mismo archivo que comprimís tenes que meter todas las mediciones


----------



## sergio rossi

Disculpa Juan no tenia idea , te adjunto el archivo con las dos carpetas lo medido y lo calculado, espero que este bien, desde ya gracias. sergio


----------



## NEO101

analogico dijo:


> creo que bien
> 
> la historia es que el amplificador lo tenia en unas cajitas rusticas con parlantes automotrices chinos sonaba bastante bien y bastante fuerte
> el problema es que los parlantes se fundieron
> 
> no se quemaron solo se fundieron y deformaron
> y ahora quisiera armar algo mas lindo
> 
> el integrado que tengo calculo(sin calculos) que con los parlantes que le pondré serian unos 10 a 15w
> 
> segun lo que lei del hilo en parlantes chicos y baja potencia el diseño de las cajas no es muy importante
> por eso preguntaba


 
Potencias chicas es más bien cuando hablás de parlantitos para PC de 3 o 5 Watts.... 15 Watts RMS no es taaaan poca potencia.
A ver...  Podrías probar hacer la caja grande, ponerle mucho relleno, y hacer un tubo de sintonía (mejor dicho, el agujero para el mismo). Luego probar diferentes tubos. 
Nada está garantizado de esta manera, pero digamos que una caja más grande tiene una frecuencia de resonancia usualmente más baja, y podrías lograr que el tubo de sintonía emita un buen grave...
Insisto, no está garantizado, pero si no querés medir y estás decidido a armarlo así, haría eso.... 

¡Saludos!

PD: a qué te referís con que los parlantes no se quemaron, sólo se "fundieron" ? Si se derritió la bobina o su barniz, es lo que yo llamaría quemado....


----------



## AntonioAA

Continuando con mi planillita , sigo jugando y encontré esta combinacion que me da un crossover super-sencillo y con una "zona dulce" de fase increible!!
Espero sea cierto pero ya tengo el destornillador en la mano...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Continuando con mi planillita , sigo jugando y encontré esta combinacion que me da un crossover super-sencillo y con una "zona dulce" de fase increible!!
> Espero sea cierto pero ya tengo el destornillador en la mano...


Está mejor ahí!!!! 
Cual es el Qtc del conjunto midwoofer+caja? Es un detalle medio tonto, pero "demora mucho" la curva de baja frecuencia en alcanzar el SPL máximo y pinta como si tuviera un Qtc muuuy bajo... tipo un filtro LR...


----------



## Agustinw

Hola, necesito armar una caja para un subwoofer el tema es que no puedo decidir cual comprar, tengo para elegir alguno que no supere los $600 pero no se como elegirlos. Mi hermano quiere "que suene ultra grabe" la habitación es de 4mx4m el amplificador es un tda7294 estoy armando un transformador de 54v 2A, tiene pre amplificador y filtro pasa bajos.
Mi hermano escucha música electrónica y regaeton me parece  por eso el solo quiere que suene con mucho golpe.
Jajaja suena raro todo esto
Estuve pensando en parlantes de 15" pero no se cual es el rendimiento que tienen para bajas frecuencia.
El tamaño de la caja no es un problema porque puedo hacerla media plana que entre abajo de la cama pero respetando los litros que calcule.

estube viendo parlantes como el peavey pro 15 200w 
Usable freq. range: 40 Hz ~ 3 kHz
Qms 3.58
- Qes 0.482
- Qts 0.425
-Vas (liters) 331.6
- Fo (Hz) 34.4
No tengo mucha experiencia en frecuencias y no se si lo que el describe como "que suene super golpe" esta dentro de ese rango.
aunque el tiene un minicomponente con un "subwoofer" de 6 y para el es super.
Aunque por el pequeño tamaño de la habitación tener un parlante de 15 con 70w, se debe sentir golpe seguro.

espero sus ayuditas 
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Eduardo:
Gracias por contestar ( 1st all ) !
Te comento que los frd los extraje de la curva del fabricante , por tanto no te olvides que son mediciones en baffle infinito ... Qtc NO VALE . 
Yo los tengo en bass reflex que simule oportunamente y es un poquito mas grande que la del proyecto de Seas y bastante mas grande que lo que sugeria WinIsd . Y con una sintonia intermedia entre ambos.
De modo que mi curva debajo de 100 Hz es mucho mas linda que la que se ve ahi ( la que publique de la medicion mas atras )
Esto que muestro no tiene incorporado nada de la caja , solo queria ver el tema del cruce.
Lo que me satisface es que simulando en crossover de Seas ... me da la misma curva que medi antes!
Y el tema fase es horrible .
Ahora me "ataqué" con la fase ya que las columnitas que habia hecho antes si bien son agudonas , NO CANSABAN LA OREJA , y extrañaba eso.  ( Mi Hijo agradecido , ya que me las "extrajo" ...)


----------



## juanfilas

Agustinw dijo:


> Hola, necesito armar una caja para un subwoofer el tema es que no puedo decidir cual comprar, tengo para elegir alguno que no supere los $600 pero no se como elegirlos. Mi hermano quiere "que suene ultra grabe" la habitación es de 4mx4m el amplificador es un tda7294 estoy armando un transformador de 54v 2A, tiene pre amplificador y filtro pasa bajos.
> Mi hermano escucha música electrónica y regaeton me parece  por eso el solo quiere que suene con mucho golpe.
> Jajaja suena raro todo esto
> Estuve pensando en parlantes de 15" pero no se cual es el rendimiento que tienen para bajas frecuencia.
> El tamaño de la caja no es un problema porque puedo hacerla media plana que entre abajo de la cama pero respetando los litros que calcule.
> 
> estube viendo parlantes como el peavey pro 15 200w
> Usable freq. range: 40 Hz ~ 3 kHz
> Qms 3.58
> - Qes 0.482
> - Qts 0.425
> -Vas (liters) 331.6
> - Fo (Hz) 34.4
> No tengo mucha experiencia en frecuencias y no se si lo que el describe como "que suene super golpe" esta dentro de ese rango.
> aunque el tiene un minicomponente con un "subwoofer" de 6 y para el es super.
> Aunque por el pequeño tamaño de la habitación tener un parlante de 15 con 70w, se debe sentir golpe seguro.
> 
> espero sus ayuditas
> saludos


 
Me parece que un sub de auto te va a andar mejor para lo que el quiere, fijate que hay algunos modelos de JBL que andan bien y creo que estan por esos valores.


----------



## AntonioAA

Agustin:
Si bien no probe nunca un Peavey de esos , he escuchado buenos comentarios aqui mismo .

No voy a opinar de lo que quiere tu hermano .... podes imaginarlo . Pero te comento el secreto del famoso "golpe" : eso se llama parlante "booming" y lo que tenes que tener es un pico importante en los 100Hz . Simulalo en el WinIsd con una caja mas chica que lo normal y sintonia alta.
Por eso le gusta su minicomponente . Son asi.

Suerte


----------



## Agustinw

juanfilas dijo:


> Me parece que un sub de auto te va a andar mejor para lo que el quiere, fijate que hay algunos modelos de JBL que andan bien y creo que estan por esos valores.



Estuve viendo subwoofer de auto pero están muy caros y dicen  que necesito mas potencia en el amplificador por la baja eficiencia.
y los jbl están carisimos



AntonioAA dijo:


> Agustin:
> Si bien no probe nunca un Peavey de esos , he escuchado buenos comentarios aqui mismo .
> 
> No voy a opinar de lo que quiere tu hermano .... podes imaginarlo . Pero te comento el secreto del famoso "golpe" : eso se llama parlante "booming" y lo que tenes que tener es un pico importante en los 100Hz . Simulalo en el WinIsd con una caja mas chica que lo normal y sintonia alta.
> Por eso le gusta su minicomponente . Son asi.
> 
> Suerte



Si, eso pensé y medí el bafle con el limp del arta y en la gráfica el valle entre los dos picos estaba en 40hz 

Aunque yo me parece que seria mejor sintonizar mas abajo de 80hz para que se sientan mejor los graves


La idea es usar un parlante de pro audio por la mayor eficiencia y que sea de 15"  mi idea era tener pico en 50hz pero ahora con lo que me dicen estoy desconcertado.

También vi otros parlantes como los jahro wc15 que son una chinada, xpro de 15 que son genéricos  y según dicen, los peavey son de buena calidad.


----------



## NEO101

Agustinw dijo:


> Estuve viendo subwoofer de auto pero están muy caros y se necesita mas potencia en el amplificador por la baja eficiencia.
> y los jbl están carisimos
> 
> 
> 
> Si, eso pensé pero lo raro es que yo pensaba que si era de 6" debería tener una fs de 80hz y medí el bafle con el limp del arta y el valle entre los dos picos estaba en 40hz
> 
> Aunque yo me parece que seria mejor sintonizar mas abajo para que se sientan mejor los graves
> 
> 
> La idea es usar un parlante de pro audio por la mayor eficiencia y que sea de 15" mi idea era tener pico en 40hz pero ahora con lo que me dicen estoy desconcertado.
> 
> También vi otros parlantes como los jahro wc15 que son una chinada, xpro de 15 que son genéricos y según dicen, los peavey son de buena calidad.


 

Hasta hace algunos meses te hubiera dicho que buscaras un Selenium Bass, pero ahora, Moreno mediante, además de casi no conseguirse, aumentaron casi 400%  

Siendo que no necesitás mucha potencia, y que es solo para la habitación, fijate los parlantes "car audio" que hace Gb Audio. Creo que podés andar en precios adecuados.


----------



## Agustinw

NEO101 dijo:


> Hasta hace algunos meses te hubiera dicho que buscaras un Selenium Bass, pero ahora, Moreno mediante, además de casi no conseguirse, aumentaron casi 400%
> 
> Siendo que no necesitás mucha potencia, y que es solo para la habitación, fijate los parlantes "car audio" que hace Gb Audio. Creo que podés andar en precios adecuados.



Estuve viendo los subwoofer que tienen y parecen buenos, mi idea es que sea uno de minimo 12" y espero que  no supere el presupuesto jaja

me encanto este modelo y el iman es enorme http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/parlantes.php?modelo[]=SW-12D(es sub de car audio) se me va de precio por bastante 
Están muy caros los de car audio por eso me tiro por los pro audio igual en el winisd me da mas spl el peavey en bajas frecuencias que el sub de gb-audio


----------



## AntonioAA

Los GB tienen respuesta muy buena abajo ...pero son HiFi , NO vas a tener "golpe" ....
( yo los tengo , de 10" )

No me parece mal el Peavey


----------



## Agustinw

Acá hice una simulación con los datos que conseguí del peavey aunque cuando lo tenga y lo mida seguro algo da diferente.
estará bien ese tamaño de caja?
El winisd me da 400l y pico


----------



## NEO101

AntonioAA dijo:


> Los GB tienen respuesta muy buena abajo ...pero son HiFi , NO vas a tener "golpe" ....
> ( yo los tengo , de 10" )


 
Hola Antonio, ¿cómo estás? 

Fijate que Gabriel hace también una línea "car audio", que no simulé, pero entiendo la idea es no hacerlos para HiFi sino para todo lo contrario (esos picos feos que buscan para este caso ).


----------



## AntonioAA

Agustin: Fijate que ESA es la curva que queres.... no es Hi Fi pero va a temblar el estomago...
Si la caja es demasiado enorme , proba con un 12" ...

Neo : si, los GB pueden andar , esos no los conozco , tampoco creo que sean mas baratos , estos son "malo conocido" , los mios al menos tienen todo menos "golpe"  .


----------



## Agustinw

AntonioAA dijo:


> Agustin: Fijate que ESA es la curva que queres.... no es Hi Fi pero va a temblar el estomago...
> Si la caja es demasiado enorme , proba con un 12" ...
> .


Gracias eso es justo lo que mi hermano quiere
Una ultima pregunta, ¿si armo el bafle de 200l que me conviene ponerle dos ventilaciones de 14cm x 8.18cm, 3 de 14cm x 17.4cm o 4 de 14cm x 26.6cm?
ah y ¿hay gran diferencia entre armar la ventilación cuadrada con mdf a armar lo que dije antes con tubos de pvc?
Lo que me preocupa de este parlante es la xmax que es de 2,5mm y si le quiero poner mas potencia seguro tengo que agregar otro filtro pasa alto que corte en 40hz



Mmm nose pero a mi esto me parece preocupante:


----------



## AntonioAA

Lo que te importa del tubo de sintonia es el largo y la superficie ... asi que si es cuadrada no cambia nada. Conviene que sea lo mas amplia posible por la velocidad del aire y la turbulencia , tampoco taaan larga porque funciona como flauta. 
Fijate la superficie que tienen las que te da el WinIsd y si dividis por el ancho del baffle , te da la altura de la ventana . Cuidado que tampoco puede ser tan finita .
Fijate aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/662907/


----------



## Agustinw

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo que te importa del tubo de sintonia es el largo y la superficie ... asi que si es cuadrada no cambia nada. Conviene que sea lo mas amplia posible por la velocidad del aire y la turbulencia , tampoco taaan larga porque funciona como flauta.
> Fijate la superficie que tienen las que te da el WinIsd y si dividis por el ancho del baffle , te da la altura de la ventana . Cuidado que tampoco puede ser tan finita .
> Fijate aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/662907/



Ok gracias entonces cortos es mejor y muy lindo quedan como tu bafle, pero ahora mi problema principal es la gráfica de excursionismo que puse
 tiene muy poca xmax el parlante
Ver el archivo adjunto 83819

¿hay alguna solución o el parlante no sirve para esto?


----------



## AntonioAA

NO vas a tener los 70w por debajo de 50 Hz . 
Tampoco hay contenido musical debajo de 50Hz excepto alguna pelicula ... ya si le das control de tono al fondo y volumen al fondo ... vas a romper cualquier parlante.
Justamente al ser "Pro" son de poca excursion , en funcion de aumentar el rendimiento , que es alto.

Sino proba simular con menos volumen ... perdes un poco pero el cono esta mas "contenido"


----------



## Agustinw

AntonioAA dijo:


> NO vas a tener los 70w por debajo de 50 Hz .
> Tampoco hay contenido musical debajo de 50Hz excepto alguna pelicula ... ya si le das control de tono al fondo y volumen al fondo ... vas a romper cualquier parlante.
> Justamente al ser "Pro" son de poca excursion , en funcion de aumentar el rendimiento , que es alto.
> 
> Sino proba simular con menos volumen ... perdes un poco pero el cono esta mas "contenido"



Ok que suerte, entonces cuando este en mi casa hago otras simulaciones, en esa simulación eran 200l así que quizá dejando en 150l baje un poco la excurcion.
Entonces daría para adelante con ese woofer dicen que las especificaciones que da peavey son dentro de todo reales. Pero cuando lo tenga de seguro mido a ver si algo cambia.


----------



## jorger

Agustinw dijo:


> ..tengo para elegir alguno que no supere los $600 pero no se como elegirlos. Mi hermano quiere "que suene ultra grabe" la habitación es de 4mx4m el amplificador es un tda7294 estoy armando un transformador de 54v 2A, tiene pre amplificador y filtro pasa bajos.
> Mi hermano escucha música electrónica y *regaeton* me parece  por eso el solo quiere que suene con mucho golpe.


Si.. yo también escucho eso , aquí también le llamamos pachangueo.
Deberías preguntarle también si le gustan los graves MUY graves.. osea frecuencias de 35-45Hz (a mi me encanta ) ya que en ese tipo de música hay bastante contenido a esas frecuencias.Te lo digo porque si es así, puede tomar la solución que yo opté.Buena, bonita y barata: JBL GTO 804
Es un subwoofer de coche de 8'' que necesita una caja de poco más de 17L.Muy barato para lo que es en realidad (no más de 60€ aquí en España) ya lo mencioné varias veces aquí en el foro, creo que demasiadas.

Si, yo también soy de los que *pensaba* que como tienen un SPL ridículo suenan poco... peeero no te dejes engañar.Este tiene un SPL real de 81.9dB 1w/1m.Te aseguro que vas con un ampli de 25w y tiembla todo.Yo lo tengo con un clase D de 40w y sobra potencia por todos lados en un espacio de 5x8m.
Si quiere golpe haz lo que te comentaron más arriba, caja más pequeña y sintonización más alta.
No hace falta dejarse la vida en un subwoofer para tener un buen resultado pero siempre hay que sabér qué es lo que estás comprando.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## AntonioAA

jorger: no sabes las complicaciones que tenemos aqui ( y ni hablar los precios ) para comprar algo importado... hay que conformarse con lo que se consigue 

agustin: fijate las tipicas cajas "pro" de plastico ... no tienen mucho mas de 50-70 lts con unos parlantes enormes.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorger dijo:


> Si.. yo también escucho eso , *aquí también le llamamos pachangueo*.


Es que mejor que no te diga como le llamamos por acá.....


----------



## Agustinw

AntonioAA dijo:


> jorger: no sabes las complicaciones que tenemos aqui ( y ni hablar los precios ) para comprar algo importado... hay que conformarse con lo que se consigue
> 
> agustin: fijate las tipicas cajas "pro" de plastico ... no tienen mucho mas de 50-70 lts con unos parlantes enormes.....



Mmm si vi modelos de bafles peavey que eran pequeños y me hacia dudar pero esos estan pensados para que sean portatiles pero yo no tengo ese problema, me gustaria dejarlo en no menos de 100l


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> jorger: no sabes las complicaciones que tenemos aqui ( y ni hablar los precios ) para comprar algo importado... hay que conformarse con lo que se consigue


Ok, no he dicho nada entonces olvidad mi comentario, lo siento.Yo creí que no había mucha diferencia.. y creí mal 



ezavalla dijo:


> Es que mejor que no te diga como le llamamos por acá.....


 Mejor que no lo sepa, con esa cara de enfado no hace falta decir mas  te entiendo.Gustos personales.. yo nada mas que escucho una muy pequeña parte de eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

Esta es una otra simulación, gráfica de spl
Volumen= 100l
Frecuencia= 50hz
y esta es la grafica que obtuve 
¿que opinan parece tener mucho spl, sonara con buenos graves y buen golpe?
Espero no resultar molesto, luego de mi fracaso con mi parlante super basura pyramid  no quiero terminar igual 
Imagino que a todos en algo les sucedió empezar re entusiasmado y que termine como no esperaban, con ese parlante me paso (pero multiplicado x10)


----------



## AntonioAA

Si armas eso , vas a tener que hacer dos cosas:
- reforzar las pardes de tu casa
- buscar un otorrino para la sordera 

te alcanza?


----------



## Agustinw

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si armas eso , vas a tener que hacer dos cosas:
> - reforzar las pardes de tu casa
> - buscar un otorrino para la sordera
> 
> te alcanza?



si 

Estuve leyendo mucho y ya entendí lo que decías de bajar el volumen, lei que al tener mas volumen se ganan frecuencias mas bajas pero se generan retrasos y por eso se siente menos los golpes.
Entonces el volumen me lo voy a dejar en 100l
y la frecuencia en 50hz total si tengo que subirle un poco solo tendría que acortar las respiraciones un poco
Muchas gracias tanta ayuda de tu parte


----------



## juanfilas

Agustinw dijo:


> si
> 
> Estuve leyendo mucho y ya entendí lo que decías de bajar el volumen, lei que al tener mas volumen se ganan frecuencias mas bajas pero se generan retrasos y por eso se siente menos los golpes.
> Entonces el volumen me lo voy a dejar en 100l
> y la frecuencia en 50hz total si tengo que subirle un poco solo tendría que acortar las respiraciones un poco
> Muchas gracias tanta ayuda de tu parte


 
mmm yo buscaría la forma de que baje mas a costo de sacrificar golpe, por que así como esta no te va a reproducir frecuencias muy bajas y estoy casi seguro que no te va a gustar mucho el grave.
Te lo digo por que tengo unos Peavy pro de 10´´ e hice algo similar, lamentablemente dio mas "golpe" sintonizando mas abajo y sacrificando spl.


----------



## Agustinw

juanfilas dijo:


> mmm yo buscaría la forma de que baje mas a costo de sacrificar golpe, por que así como esta no te va a reproducir frecuencias muy bajas y estoy casi seguro que no te va a gustar mucho el grave.
> Te lo digo por que tengo unos Peavy pro de 10´´ e hice algo similar, lamentablemente dio mas "golpe" sintonizando mas abajo y sacrificando spl.



Pero me cambia casi nada la gráfica sintonizando a 40hz salvo que cambie el volumen a 150l

La gráfica verde es la de 100l 50hz
La gráfica roja es de 150l 40hz


la había dejado en 100l por la excurcion

La ultima gráfica la del limp es la medicion del bafle de 6" del minicomponente creo que es de mas o menos 20l
Esta sintonizado en 50hz?


----------



## Agustinw

Si todo esta bien quizá el martes compre el parlante

Simule cajas de 150l 40hz con el peavey y el eminence kappa 15A
y me dio valores dentro de todo similares siempre y cuando los t/s del peavey sean reales

Aun no decido si armar caja de 150l 40z para sintonizar mas bajo o de 100l 50hz.
Creo que al final quedare en 120l 45hz


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches a todos, en este finde me di el gusto de medir, calcular, volver a medir, corregir, volver a medir ...... los divisores de las columnas, en los archivitos zip estan la grafica de la respuesta con el divisor tomada a 80 cm altura de mic entre tweeter y mid , el calculo con el lspcad del divisor que termino en butterwort para el woofer y linkwitz riley para el resto, quien tenga un ratito de tiempo, ganas y le pueda pegar una mirada, si me pasa sus comentarios le voy a estar agradecido.  Buenas noches a todos. sergio


----------



## AntonioAA

Se ve muy lindo , Sergio ! 
Hay que ver como se portan en el ambiente porque a mi me han quedado curvitas ligeramente ascendentes y quedan un poco agudos en un ambiente "normal" pero prefiero eso a un dip mal hecho.
Y los serruchos son parecidos a los mios ,que es como podemos medir los "mortales" comunes.....

BUENISIMO.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Y Gracias Antonio por tomarte el trabajito, si la curva es un poquito ascendente pero no molesta porque cuando pones el bafle en el piso y contra la pared se genera un muy buen refuerzo de grabes (todavia no medido) que voy a tener que ''corregir'' luego con la ecualizacion. Si los serruchos los primeros dias no me dejaban la mente en paz, pero medi de todas formas posibles con distintas aislaciones en piso y paredes (hasta baje colchones para evitar rebotes y cuando ya no tenia mas que colocar termine aceptandolos tal cual son y conviviendo con ellos  (si no puedes contra ellos, uneteles  -no es mi mas admirada filosofia-). Cuando termine de confirmar los divisores subo al post todo mas ordenado y completo del desarrollo. Un gran saludo, sergio.


----------



## Agustinw

hola
Debido a algunas decisiones que tomamos con mi hermano el decidio gastar un poco mas pero comprar un subwoofer de verdad porque planea usarlo en el baul de su futuro auto
¿alguien sabe que tal son estos subwoofer?
Ambos los consigo a casi mismo precio









http://www.jbl.com/images/media/GT_152D_OM_EN.pdf

Ese jbl lo consigo sin uso con caja y manuales inmaculado 
pero no me convence que tiene iman de 40oz y bobina de 2"
pero dice tener 97db
o









b52 impact 15" 
bobina 3"
en el foro lei de este b52 que un usuario tenia buenas criticas aunque los parametros tendria que medirlos
Aunque el JBL debe tener mas sensibilidad que el b52
Quizá la baja potencia que admite el JBl comparado con el b52 se contrarresta con mayor eficiencia
¿Que opinan?


----------



## AntonioAA

Continuando con lo que expuse acá :_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/738979/ _segui simulando crossovers para mis Seas ya que no me convencia el profundo dip que tenian .
Encontre la combinacion de valores que muestro mas abajo , me gusta que es minimalista, componentes razonables , y lo bueno , una gran zona en que ambos parlantes trabajan en fase alrededor del corte . 
Aun no medi , pero el soft que estoy usando simula TAL CUAL la respuesta real con la medida , la ilustro tambien abajo .
Unica duda : estoy usando filtros de un Q bajisimo . Esto es lo que me permite bajar SIN RESISTENCIAS la joroba de respuesta del parlante.
La impresion auditiva es hermosa, recuperé un importante rango de frecuencias .... 
Respecto de la ultima que publique lo que hice fue bajar un poco el cruce , asi no hacia trabajar tanto el woofer en frecuencias que no le son comodas . 

Va la simulacion del cross Seas ( proyecto Idunn ) y la mia :


Tambien subo los valores que use:


----------



## AntonioAA

En vista que en breve me llega unos tweeter Seas 27TFFC , y dado que tengo un par de juegos de parlantitos de 5 1/2" , se me ocurrió hacer unas cajitas MTM .
En un futuro cercano mi plan es hacerlas biamplificadas .
He leido bastante pero en ninguna parte especifican los detalles del crossover que D'Appolito explica en su famoso paper ( lo venden ) .
Solo dicen que el cross debe ser de 3er. Orden para que cumpla su funcion .
Alguien me tira alguna info o un link para diseñarlo ??
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> He leido bastante pero en ninguna parte especifican los detalles del crossover que D'Appolito explica en su famoso paper ( lo venden ) .
> Solo dicen que el cross debe ser de 3er. Orden para que cumpla su funcion .
> Alguien me tira alguna info o un link para diseñarlo ??
> Gracias de antemano.


Fijate si acá encontrás algo que sirva:
https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=mtm+d%27appolito+crossover+design&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:es-ESfficial&client=firefox-a
También podrías pedir prestado el libro Loudspeaker Design Cookbook que medio que toca el tema un poco colateralmente (al menos en la versión 7...). 
Si tenés el nombre del paper de D'Appolito, pasamelo para ver que se consigue....

Ya encontré el nombre y lo estoy rastreando, pero acá hay algunas cosas:
http://www.birotechnology.com/articles/VSTWLA.html
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/multi-way/36497-dappolito-theory.html


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Profe!! ... habia estado ahi , el de Biro no aclara mucho . Solo parece que a muy off axis es mejor la respuesta del un tercer orden que un LR4 

El paper es:
D'Appolito: "A Geometric Approach to Eliminating Lobing Error in Multiway Loudspeakers" Audio Eng. Society Preprint 2000, Convention 74, Sept. 1983
....y segun he visto lo tienen bajo 7 llaves !!

Hay una pista en Wikipedia que dice que los M tienen que estar "en cuadratura" con el T y nada mas ...
Por otra parte , es importante que esten muy cerca los parlantes, la distancia no debe exceder 1 wavelengh entre centros ... yo tengo 5 1/4" de M y 10cm de T , si corto a 2500 que es mi idea son 13,6cm de long de onda y a mi me quedan a 14 cm!!! , podria bajarla un poco aun .
Sigo en la lucha....


----------



## NEO101

Agustinw dijo:


> Ese jbl lo consigo sin uso con caja y manuales inmaculado
> pero no me convence que tiene iman de 40oz y bobina de 2"
> pero dice tener 97db
> o
> b52 impact 15"
> bobina 3"
> en el foro lei de este b52 que un usuario tenia buenas criticas aunque los parametros tendria que medirlos
> Aunque el JBL debe tener mas sensibilidad que el b52
> Quizá la baja potencia que admite el JBl comparado con el b52 se contrarresta con mayor eficiencia


 
Hola ¿cómo estás?
Si mal no recuerdo, por cada 3 dB se DUPLICA la potencia.
Es decir:
100 Watts "eléctricos" sobre un parlante de 93 dB generarían el mismo nivel sonoro que 50 Watts "eléctricos" sobre un parlante de 96 dB , que también serían lo mismo que 25 Watts "eléctricos" en un parlante de 99 dB.

¿Se entiende? 

¡Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

En honor a un Gran Amigo de aqui del Foro que me consiguió el paper de D'Appolito y siendo que aparentemente es un pre-print o algo asi y por tanto no hace ningun daño , lo publico para que quede en el Foro que tanto me ha dado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Las cosas que uno aprende: Viste por que los baffles "centrales" de los Home Theater tienen configuración D'Appolito pero están acostados????? Desparraman casi parejo para todos lados 
Pero estoy empezando a dudar que funcionen taaan bien como columnas...


----------



## AntonioAA

Me estoy dando el gusto de probarlo! 
En todo lo que lei por un lado hablan de un sweet-spot mas angosto ... coincido que no se si es una ventaja enorme . En mi caso el punto de escucha es bastante on-axis . 

Con lo que estoy "en el horno" es con la distancia entre parlantes... quiero cortar a 2000hz que es donde empieza a portarse bien el Seas y  2/3 la longitud de onda es 11,3 cm y mi distancia es de 14! (LPM ) , sino tendria que cortar a 1620hz.

Despues comento lo que salga ,  me falta un poco para hacer bi-amp ( me da "cosa" partir el ampli ) asi que vere si armo algo con LM4780 . 

Lo proximo seran los dipolos .....


----------



## NEO101

AntonioAA dijo:


> Despues comento lo que salga , me falta un poco para hacer bi-amp ( me da "cosa" partir el ampli ) asi que vere si armo algo con LM4780 .


 
Hola Antonio, ¿cómo estás, tanto tiempo?

Perdón que me meta, pero por qué no unos LM 3886? (fanático yo?  )

Te cuento que me compré un par por ebay, para darte una idea, 2 con su envío me salieron unos 36 pesos, mientras que acá por Microcentro están unos 57 CADA UNO y más IVA !!!
Cuando me lleguen, te cuento si salió todo bien! Parece una buena opción, en los tiempos que corren 

¡Un abrazo y saludos!
Marcelo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Neo! Te comento que el 4780 es casi lo mismo , pero el chip es Stereo 60+60 ....
http://www.ti.com/product/lm4780
Te tomo la idea de comprar por ebay , son originales? Aca me pasaron unos cuantos dolares por el chip....
Gracias por ocuparte!


----------



## Ratmayor

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hola Neo! Te comento que el 4780 es casi lo mismo , pero el chip es Stereo 60+60 ....
> http://www.ti.com/product/lm4780
> Te tomo la idea de comprar por ebay , son originales? Aca me pasaron unos cuantos dolares por el chip....
> Gracias por ocuparte!


 Por ahi tengo unos LM4780 originales, los he escuchado, suenan excelentes, el detalle es que es un viacrucis diseñar un PCB para ellos


----------



## Juan Jose

Aca hay uno y probado. 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-lm4780-estereo-pcb-18222/

suerte

Juan Jose


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro, un saludo a todos los que hacen posible este hilo, en especial a ezavalla, antonioAA y juanfilas, que hacen grandes aportes a este sitio, pues me lei las 48 paginas y  el hilo de ezavalla: como diseñar cajas y medir los parámetros thielle small, aprendi mucho respecto a este tema, aunque todavía estoy muy verde, me falta mucha experiencia y pues con lo aprendido gracias a ustedes, tratare de armar mis primeros bafles.
esto es lo que quiero encarar:
Tengo un par de altavoces eminence Kappa12A de 12 pulgadas 450 w. rms.

Usable Frequency Range***  62Hz-4.2kHz
Sensitivity                           99.3
Resonant Frequency (fs)        45Hz
DC Resistance (Re)               5.41
Coil Inductance (Le)              0.77mH      
Mechanical Q (Qms)              7.76
Electromagnetic Q (Qes)        0.28
Total Q (Qts)                       0.27
Compliance Equivalent Volume (Vas)            112.1 ltr/4.0 cu. ft.
Peak Diaphragm Displacement Volume (Vd)   166cc
Mechanical Compliance of Suspension (Cms)  0.30mm/N
BL Product (BL)                                          15.2 T-M
Diaphragm Mass inc. Airload (Mms)               42 grams
Efficiency Bandwidth Product (EBP)                161
Maximum Linear Excursion (Xmax)                 3.2mm
Surface Area of Cone (Sd)                             519.5cm2
Maximum Mechanical Limit (Xlim)                   11.5mm

Un par de drivers eminence PSD 2002 80 w. rms
Free Air Resonance               540Hz
Usable Frequency Range        1.2kHz-20kHz
Recommended Crossover      18dB/oct @ 1.2kHz

Realice la simulación en el winisd y me arrojo un volumen de 29.8 lts y una fb de 67.96 hz.
buscando por ahí encontré el diseño de un bafle trapezoidal de fane  con un volumen de 55.69 lts, y también lo simule con este volumen, respetando la misma fb, apareciendo un pequeño pico en spl yéndose a 100db a 80 hz. y en group delay un pico en 10 ms a 70 hz.
estos picos no se si me afecten..
No se si es factible armar los bafles con el tipo trapezoidal y si tengo alguna ventaja con este tipo de bafle, por ahí leí que se baja un poco las ondas estacionarias, pero si no se obtiene ninguna ventaja pues mejor armar con el normal ya que el tipo trapezoidal se complica por los cortes.
estos bafles pretendo usarlo como medios altos y construir también un bajo con un parlante de 18 " 
pretendo usar un crossover activo, el de tres vías que esta en este mismo foro. el cual tiene por default los cortes a 239 hz. y 5115 hz, y 24 db por octava, no se si seria recomendable dejarlo en este rango de corte para estos bafles.
Adjunto imágenes de winisd, en verde los valores sugeridos por winisd y en azul el volumen con el bafle de fane.
Por la ayuda que me puedan brindar mil gracias de antemano.
Saludos cordiales.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Delphos:
Si vas a cortarlos a 200Hz , no hay problema con la caja trapezoidal , asi sea de mayor volumen . Sin embargo ( no se que uso le vas a dar ) es mucha diferencia respecto de la recomendada , perdes portabilidad. Podrias pensar tambien reducir un poco la trapezoidal escalando las medidas .
Respecto al corte superior , no te recomiendo que uses 5000Hz , un 12" no se porta bien tan arriba ( fijate que te dicen HASTA 4200 y todavia es mucho ... Yo cortaria entre 1500-2000 Hz.
Espero te sirva.


----------



## Delphos

Muchas gracias por responder amigo Antonio, los bafles los quiero usar en pequeñas reuniones familiares y por lo regular va a ser en pequeños salones, difícilmente para aire libre, con respecto a la caja trapezoidal, si tiene alguna ventaja sobre la normal??.
y tenes razón, no me percate del rango recomendado por eminence, el corte superior lo dejare a 2100 hz. aunque no se si este corte no afecte al driver, ya que donde los compre me recomendaron no cortar por abajo de 3000hz.
Nuevamente mil gracias y saludos cordiales


----------



## juanfilas

DELPHOS dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder amigo Antonio, los bafles los quiero usar en pequeñas reuniones familiares y por lo regular va a ser en pequeños salones, difícilmente para aire libre, con respecto a la caja trapezoidal, si tiene alguna ventaja sobre la normal??.
> y tenes razón, no me percate del rango recomendado por eminence, el corte superior lo dejare a 2100 hz. aunque no se si este corte no afecte al driver, ya que donde los compre me recomendaron no cortar por abajo de 3000hz.
> Nuevamente mil gracias y saludos cordiales



Hola Delphos, mira, si la caja tiene buena amortiguación interna (guata, lana de vidrio, etc.), no importa que la hagas cuadrada o trapezoidal, va a sonar igual, como te dice Antonio, si es un medio y vas a cortar arriba de 150hz, yo personalmente la haría lo mas chica posible mientras responda plano a esa frecuencia, ya que, la caja se diseña para la parte grave, después son "sutilezas" 

Con respecto al driver y de cortarlo a 2100hz, fijate que la misma hoja de datos te recomienda cortarlos a 1200hz 3er orden, osea, le sobra potencia, a 2khz 2do orden debería andar bien, ojo con la atenuación, hay mucha diferencia de SPL entre el parlante y el driver.

Saludos!


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigo juanfilas, Gracias por tomarte la molestia de responder a mis preguntas, y por los consejos....



juanfilas dijo:


> Con respecto al driver y de cortarlo a 2100hz, fijate que la misma hoja de datos te recomienda cortarlos a 1200hz 3er orden, osea, le sobra potencia, a 2khz 2do orden debería andar bien, ojo con la atenuación, hay mucha diferencia de SPL entre el parlante y el driver.
> 
> Saludos!


esta parte no la entendí bien, esto quiere decir que a un corte mas alto, tendré mas atenuación y menos spl???
perdón, por la pregunta, pero como comente antes , estoy apenas adentrándome en este fascinante tema.
Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigo juanfilas, Gracias por tomarte la molestia de responder a mis preguntas, y por los consejos....
> 
> 
> esta parte no la entendí bien, esto quiere decir que a un corte mas alto, tendré mas atenuación y menos spl???
> perdón, por la pregunta, pero como comente antes , estoy apenas adentrándome en este fascinante tema.
> Saludos.



No, el SPL es igual con cualquier orden a efectos prácticos, el tema es que a cualquier frecuencia que cortes, vas a tener que atenuar el driver ya que tiene mas sensibilidad que el parlante con lo cual, da mas SPL a misma potencia, la red para atenuarlo se llama L-Pad y WinISD la calcula, si no tenes como medir, vas a tener que tirar a oído partiendo de la base de sensibilidad declarada (busca la de los drivers, deben ser de como 105db o mas)


----------



## Delphos

ok amigo juanfilas, mil gracias por la info, a estudiar mas sobre este tema, antes de armar cualquier cosa, solo una pregunta mas, algún libro que me puedas recomendar para profundizar mas en el tema?? el maestro Ezavalla publico un enlace pero esta roto.
gracias a todos por la ayuda y en cuanto tenga algún avance lo comentare.
Un cordial saludo a todos desde México.


----------



## AntonioAA

Segun lo que mostraste VAS A USAR EL FILTRO ACTIVO DE L-R de 24 db/octava .... de modo que desaparece problema de atenuacion y de pendiente ... podes cortar donde te dijimos tranquilamente.
Supongo que sabes que con ese circuito que mostraste necesitas 3 amplificadores??

Respecto a libros.. nunca lei ninguno sobre esto , todo lo he aprendido aqui en la web.

Te sugiero:
- TODOS los temas empezados por ezavalla y juanfilas 
- Este sitio que es muy didactico para empezar : http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/pcpfiles.html


----------



## Delphos

Hola AntonioAA, gracias por la info y precisamente pensaba preguntar al respecto, ya investigue lo referente a la red l-pad y efectivamente, solo la mencionan en filtros pasivos y no en activos.
con respecto a los amplificadores, pienso utilizar el de 700W rms.(mosfets) para bajos, de 350W rms,(silicon Chip) Para medios y de 100 W rms (Ejtagle) para altos.todos tomados de este mismo foro.
Seguiré el enlace que me recomiendas, ya que me falta mucho por aprender , y en cuanto tenga algo armado subiré fotos.

Mil gracias por todo.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estimados:
Me llegaron los Seas 27TFFC tan ansiados y termine las cajas que habia adelantado .
Ya se que hablan pestes de los parlantes de auto , pero los Pioneer estos se portan bien a pesar de no tener los parametros ideales....
La caja tiene 28lts y esta sintonizada a 75Hz , de todos modos va a ir a un proyecto triamplificado en el cual el corte sera a unos 150Hz . Pero aun asi , stand-alone se portan muy bien .
Estoy probando con un crossover pasivo hasta que termine el resto y la primera impresion subjtiva es muy buena!! *No hay "sweet spot" notable* .
El cross fue suciamente diseñado segun paper de D'Appolito , si bien no cumple todas las reglas.El desfasaje segun pueden ver es de 80º , no 90 como indica y las distancias entre parlantes no cumplen estar a 1/2 de Fc . 
De esto puede concluirse que la idea de D'Appolito ES BUENA y desafia los postulados del Gran Mr. Linkwitz en cuanto a la alineacion temporal y drivers en fase a la Fc. Eso si, el costo es 2 ( dos ) parlantes en lugar de 1.....Si los pagaramos y consigueramos como ellos... seria otra cosa.

Van fotitos y diseño del crossover ... prometo medir en breve ahora que esta refrescando!!!
Espero sus mas crueles comentarios asi aprendo!

PD : las frd y zma del woofer las obtuve muy rudimentariamente , la respuesta abajo esta totalmente fraguada...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Que buenos que estáaaaaaannnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!
Y FELICITACIONES por verificar la teoría de don D'Appolito!!!!     
Sos un MAESTRO!!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo pedi que fueran CRUELES !!! 
Gracias  Profe.


----------



## juanfilas

Te quedaron excelentes! 
¿queres que sea cruel? sacale los tweeters a los pioneers y ponele unas puntas de desacople a los parlantitos, se van a ver mejor!


----------



## AntonioAA

juanfilas dijo:


> ¿queres que sea cruel? sacale los tweeters a los pioneers y ponele unas puntas de desacople a los parlantitos, se van a ver mejor!



Sii!! quedarian mucho mejor... no solo de aspecto sino que creo que habria menos interferencia , pero he intentado y estan muy bien agarrados . En cuanto termine con todo esto voy a ir de mi amigo Sergio a abusar de su oficio.


----------



## NEO101

AntonioAA dijo:


> Hola Neo! Te comento que el 4780 es casi lo mismo , pero el chip es Stereo 60+60 ....
> http://www.ti.com/product/lm4780
> Te tomo la idea de comprar por ebay , son originales? Aca me pasaron unos cuantos dolares por el chip....
> Gracias por ocuparte!


 

Lo de originales o no, ya lo comprobaré... Miré la info que encontré acá en el foro y parece que son originales. Es más, los más falsificados son los STK, parece que a los LM no le prestan tanta atención (o es más difícil imitar un integrado que un híbrido).

CREO (debería volver a leer), que el más potente de los LM es el 3886. Los canales del 4780 son un poco inferiores. Recuerdo haber evaluado si era mejor usar 2 3886 en puente, o hacer un puente con los 2 que trae un solo encapsulado del 4780.

Soy fanático de estos LM, tanto el de 20 + 20 , como el 3886, etc.  Son muy buenos y de excelente precio, los STK son mucho más caros y distorsionan más.

Saludos desde BsAs !
Marcelo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

AntonioAA dijo:


> Sii!! quedarian mucho mejor... no solo de aspecto sino que creo que habria menos interferencia , pero he intentado y estan muy bien agarrados . En cuanto termine con todo esto voy a ir de mi amigo Sergio a abusar de su oficio.




estan bien agarrados por que por lo general estan agarrados con un tornillo oculto por la etiqueta en la zona del iman, justo en el medio


----------



## AntonioAA

Si bien el tiempo se prestaba mas para "cucharita" que para medir baffles, me sacrifique por la Ciencia y medí los MTM .
Dentro de mis limitaciones de ambiente , microfono y el rudimentario goniómetro , exhibo los resultados obtenidos , *espero opiniones*.


A mi entender :
- No se cumple la respuesta polar uniforme que postula D'Appolito debido a que la construccion no cumple todos los requisitos de distancia entre parlantes y que el crossover usado no es el ideal ( y no es tan facil estar modificando )
- Muestro respuesta invirtiendo polaridad del tweeter . Aparentemente estan mas en fase que lo que se recomienda.
- Sin embargo puede verse que el pozo en la respuesta sucede por debajo de Fc , lo cual puede tomarse como que es mas interacción entre los parlantes mid-woofer que con el tweeter.
- La respuesta polar del tweeter Seas es sorprendente 
- La distorsión no es espantosa pese a tratarse de los parlantes que se trata
- Hay una lomita en 1KHz porque el filtro no lo termine de pulir y me quedo con un Q alto 



Si a alguien se le ocurre alguna prueba/modificación que hacer , bienvenida!!!


----------



## Khaiyou

hola a todos los mienbros, e estado siguiendo este hilo pero no veo progreso con lo de las cajas tipo trasmision line, es la caja perfecta pero dificil de calcular , me pregunto ya alguien encontro us sofware q nos ayude a calcularla?


----------



## carlosjofernandez

El programa hornresp te va a ayudar


----------



## Khaiyou

carlosjofernandez dijo:


> El programa hornresp te va a ayudar



pregunto las cajas horn tinen los mismos principios de las t-line??? o que diferencias tienen????


----------



## AntonioAA

Un amigo necestitaba un par de baffles y me insistio en que le hiciera algo ... Como los que hice aca:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/696061/ _estaban sin uso , se los ofreci a "precio de banana" , no los U$S 10.000 que llevaron en desarrollo y construcción .
Lo importante era reemplazar los woofers , que como expuse, carecian de graves.
Le recomendé estos :
http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/parlantes.php?modelo[]=B-6L
ya que constructivamente eran muy parecidos y el volumen de caja requerido tambien , pero con mejores parámetros T/S . Solo tuve que ajustar la sintonia a 49Hz segun simulación en WinIsd.
Una vez armados, comencé a medir y noté que presentaban una joroba entre 1200 y 2000Hz.
No se achicaba aun subiendo bastante los valores de bobina del filtro LP.
De modo que medí nuevamente los parlantes, obteniendo los archivos frd y zma , lo mejor que pude dentro de mis posibilidades . El woofer presentaba una caida bastante abrupta en 3000Hz  sin rupturas notables :


Descubri que el tweeter estaba funcionando demasiado aun debajo del corte .


Por tanto meti todo en el simulador ... luego de caer en soluciones complicadisimas con zobel , notch etc etc consegui esto, minimalista por cierto :


Armé tal cual y solamente tuve que ajustar un poco la atenuacion del tweeter y aumentar el valor de la inductancia de LP a 1,2mHy , valor muy normal para un parlante de ese tipo .
La medición final es esta:

Ademas , prometí confeccionarle los frentes para que estén mas protegidos, quedaron asi:



Final: Suenan muy bonito a mi gusto para los parlantes que son . Espero le sirva a alguien.


----------



## juanfilas

¡Quedaron impresionantes Antonio!


----------



## Delphos

Lo que es del cesar al cesar.... Excelente trabajo amigo Antonio, sobre todo por la parte de analisis que desarrollaste.... y considero que es doble merito por lo que me comentaste algunos mesajes atras que todo esto lo aprendiste aqui en el foro... Felicidades.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Antonio, mis mas afectuosos  ante tu trabajo. sergio


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias Amigos ! un gusto compartir esto con Uds. , sobre todo si a alguien le sirve algo.
Lo mas importante es ir agarrandole la mano a los filtros . 
Se me escapa aun el tema fase , ya que no puedo incluirla satisfactoriamente en el modelo. Ya vendrá .
DELPHOS : como dije , lo del audio lo fui aprendiendo aqui y en muchisimos otros sitios ...pero la Fisica , la Matematica y la Electronica... son de la Facu


----------



## gusti75

Hola amigos, solo queria presentarles las cajas que pude construir con los planos que encontre aqui.
Las arme con unos parlantes JAHRO de 12 pulgadas casi de coleccion, los primeros creo que salieron con campana de fundicion LEEA de industria nacional, hace unos 10 años que los tengo.
Todavia me falta agregarle lana de vidrio, y los divisores de frecuencia van en la caja de medios y agudos.
espero que suene bien ya que de electronica no se y busque un par de cajas que hace rato queria comprar pero preferi hacerlas yo.
Las fotos son de casi terminados ya que las hice en la carpinteria de miprimo y las traje a casa para terminarlas. Espero les gusten y si tienen un buen concejo para dar es muy bienvenido. Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Pero siempre se encuentran variantes ... Cuando crei que "sabia todo" en cuanto a crossovers pasivos y con ayuda de la planilla genial de Jeff Bagby 
http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/PCD.html

habia llegado a esto:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/749801/ _
pero sentia que algo faltaba en mis orejas ( viejas y cansadas pero entrenadas ) ...
Estaba ya pensando que era el limite de los parlantes . Revisando los valores adoptados , y como habia anticipado , yo habia priorizado la fase en el cruce y la ecualización lo mas minimalista posible de los parlantes. Conclusion , me daba que el cross tenia el Q BAJISIMO !
Considerando que no era pecado ya que un 2do orden de Q bajo se aproxima a un primer orden . 
Sintomas:
- Floja respuesta transitoria 
- Cierta "suciedad" a la escucha justo en la parte mas audible

Hipotesis: 
Los parlantes estan solapados al tener Q bajo y hay intermodulacion entre ellos ... lo peor es que no se puede medir !!!

Descubriendo otras virtudes de la planillita que es la posibilidad de establecer un "target" o respuesta deseada... elegí Linkwitz-Riley de 2do Orden ( ALABADOS SEAN )
Corregi los valores de modo que la suma electrica+acustica se aproximaran a dichas curvas:




Quedando una respuesta final :


Una medicion que hice ( NO MIRAR DEBAJO de 200Hz que tengo una cancelacion horrible ) :
con el tweeter sin atenuar :
]

Tampoco registre el "reverse null" que da un pozo de unos 15dB en el cruce .
Solo baje un par de dB el tweeter luego de eso .

CONCLUSION : No para jactarme sino para confirmar que las teorias no son en vano:
Funcionan HERMOSO . Solucionados todos los  problemas.


----------



## javierbrite

Alguien tiene el modelo de bafle que recomienda B&C para su parlante 18PS100? El fabricante ya no lo tiene en su pagina solo tiene para sus modelo "alta gama (neodimio).

Gracias a todos por los aportes al foro hay muchos foristas que son grosos en cuanto a sus conocimientos en la materia


----------



## Tacatomon

Hace tiempo recuerdo haber visto los diseños para ese altavoz, pero ahora yo tampoco los localizo... Pero, eso no es impedimento para diseñarle la caja adecuada a ese altavoz.

Me imagino no requieres un ajuste especial en la caja, digamos BandPass o HornLoaded, tan fácil con el WinISD y unas horas de trabajo puedes obtener el bafle adecuado para la aplicación que requieres.

Pásate por éste tema y platícanos mas sobre tu proyecto. Ahí veremos que podemos hacer con ese lindo altavoz.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...altavoces-simulando-recintos-acusticos-75508/

Saludos!!!


----------



## javierbrite

Gracias por tu respuesta, segun recuerdo se recomendaba un bass reflex para este parlante.


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Pero siempre se encuentran variantes ... Cuando crei que "sabia todo" en cuanto a crossovers pasivos y con ayuda de la planilla genial de Jeff Bagby
> http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/PCD.html
> 
> habia llegado a esto:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/749801/ _
> pero sentia que algo faltaba en mis orejas ( viejas y cansadas pero entrenadas ) ...
> Estaba ya pensando que era el limite de los parlantes . Revisando los valores adoptados , y como habia anticipado , yo habia priorizado la fase en el cruce y la ecualización lo mas minimalista posible de los parlantes. Conclusion , me daba que el cross tenia el Q BAJISIMO !
> Considerando que no era pecado ya que un 2do orden de Q bajo se aproxima a un primer orden .
> Sintomas:
> - Floja respuesta transitoria
> - Cierta "suciedad" a la escucha justo en la parte mas audible
> 
> Hipotesis:
> Los parlantes estan solapados al tener Q bajo y hay intermodulacion entre ellos ... lo peor es que no se puede medir !!!
> 
> Descubriendo otras virtudes de la planillita que es la posibilidad de establecer un "target" o respuesta deseada... elegí Linkwitz-Riley de 2do Orden ( ALABADOS SEAN )
> Corregi los valores de modo que la suma electrica+acustica se aproximaran a dichas curvas:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 90057
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 90058
> 
> Quedando una respuesta final :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 90059
> 
> Una medicion que hice ( NO MIRAR DEBAJO de 200Hz que tengo una cancelacion horrible ) :
> con el tweeter sin atenuar :
> Ver el archivo adjunto 90060]
> 
> Tampoco registre el "reverse null" que da un pozo de unos 15dB en el cruce .
> Solo baje un par de dB el tweeter luego de eso .
> 
> CONCLUSION : No para jactarme sino para confirmar que las teorias no son en vano:
> Funcionan HERMOSO . Solucionados todos los  problemas.



Creo que ya tenes la suficiente experiencia como para empezar a usar LSPcad, buscalo que lo vas a encontrar...


----------



## AntonioAA

Si , Juan , debería . como ya te dije le tengo poca paciencia al software de otros . Pero ni hablar lo que he aprendido con esto del modelado "manual" .

Lo proximo que viene es un "Banana Dipole" ... un dipolo bananero que pienso hacer con unos parlantitos que tengo apilados por ahi ... La idea me viene taladrando la cabeza hace un tiempo . 
El otro dia cuando estaba terminando los MTM , los escuche sin la tapa trasera y la sensacion fue hermosa.
Va a demorar un tiempo porque lleva un infierno de electronica .
Ya tendran noticias , o veran la humareda !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo proximo que viene es un "Banana Dipole" ... un dipolo bananero que pienso hacer con unos parlantitos que tengo apilados por ahi ... La idea me viene taladrando la cabeza hace un tiempo .
> El otro dia cuando estaba terminando los MTM , los escuche sin la tapa trasera y la sensacion fue hermosa.


    



AntonioAA dijo:


> Va a demorar un tiempo porque lleva *un infierno de electronica.*


Naaaa.....vos....fumá
Hay muchas cosas de las que vas necesitar que ya están hechas


----------



## cantoni11

Hola a todos ,quisiera plasmar una inquietud con respecto a los crossover .Tiempo atras intente  armar un crossover en base a un articulo de una revista electronica ,que enseñaba y daba toda la teoria para armar filtros de 1,2y 3 orden.El  resultado para mi gusto no fue el esperado,arme un filtro de dos vias 18db   sin mal no recuredo ;para unas cajas de un equipo Pilihps de los 90 ,(crei poder mejorarlos ,)pero no .Lo que paso ,fue que dicho flitro le quitaba mucha potencia a las cajas ,como conclusion las deje como venia de fabrica con un capacitor NP de 4.7 micros en serie para el tweter  y para el wofer nada; con el que sonba aceptablemente.TambienTengo unos technics de 12 "3 vias que  tiene un divisor con muy pocos componentes ,un capacitor para el tweter yotro para el medio,(no son cajas de alta gamma ,pero suenan bien,tambien intente mejoralos colocando relleno de lana de vidrio pero el resultado tambien fue malo,le quitaba rendimiento,sonaban menos ,Lo que aprendi fue que, con los corossover ;hay muchas energia o vatios de salida se pierden en este dispositivo y escuche por ahi.. que por tal motivo hay que construirlos con los menos conponentes posibles ,pues estos componetes ,resistencia ,capacitores ,bobinas tienen un consumo ,la analogia es la de un transformador (tiene un consumo proppio),


----------



## AntonioAA

cantoni:
Optimizar un crossover lleva un buen rato , aun con herramientas informaticas. Son varias cosas a tener en cuenta. Lee mas arriba algunas cosas que publiqué .
Empecemos:
1- CONOCER LOS PARLANTES : imposible hacer un crossover si no conoces su respuesta , ya sea midiendola o con la hoja del fabricante ( que es raro que la tengas )
2- Con las curvas de los parlantes , hay que elegir las frecuencias de corte adecuadas , no es de otro planeta pero hay que tener en cuenta varias cositas .
3- Ver la potencia que vas a manejar , eso influye en el alambre de las bobinas 
4- Si haces bobinas , a menos que tengas un multimetro con inductometro .. tenes que ser sumamente cuidadoso para hacerlas , que al menos sean muy parejas .
5- Aun con todo esto , es bueno medir el resultado final para corroborar que este funcionando como debe. La fase de los parlantes no es facil medir y te puede jugar malas pasadas en el cruce .
6- Con respecto al tipo de filtro , a mayor orden es mas dificil y exigente su ajuste . Con 2do orden normalmente se solucionan la mayoria de estas cuestiones , a excepcion que estes usando un tweeter en frecuencias muy bajas.
7- He visto como vos decis filtros EXTREMADAMENTE PRIMITIVOS en baffles comerciales ... y midiendolos no te explicas , pero funcionan . 
8- La solucion a todos estos problemas es el crossover activo y multiamplificacion ... pero tiene su precio como todo lo bueno.
9- El costo de lograr un filtro con un resultado final mas plano y HiFi es justamente EL RENDIMIENTO !!!
Si dejas el parlante libre va a hacer todo lo que pueda , pero si queres aplanar la curva vas a ver que tenes un bajon de rendimiento grande . Por suerte ahora las potencias de los amplis es mucho mas grande y accesible que antes . Fijate las curvas que puse arriba , la respuesta del woofer y del tweeter todo lo que pierden ... pero logras una respuesta muy plana.

Espero te sirva , no te frustres que asi empece yo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Para hacerla mas corta:
a)- Si no medís los parlantes fuera y dentro de las cajas *estás trabajando a ciegas* y los resultados son un desastre, sin importar cuanta teoría leas
b)- Como te dijo Antonio, el proceso de ajuste es iterativo y pesado aún con computadoras, pero sin medir NO VAS A NINGUNA PARTE por que no sabés como suena lo que has hecho.
c)- El equipamiento para medición es relativamente costoso (tanto más cuanta mas precisión querés) y las técnicas de medición son tan importantes como el equipo de medida, pero si no medís NO VAS A NINGUNA PARTE (que reiterativo, no?).
d)- Crossover activos y multiamplificación es caro??? No necesariamente, sobre todo si usás caps de polipropileno metalizado de algunos cuantos uF y bobinas de cobre con núcleo de aire. Mejor averiguá cuanto salen 6 canales con TDA2050 o TDA7294 y una docena de NE5532/TL072 y vas a empezar a mirar la multiamplificación con otros ojos 
e) Te dije que era obligatorio MEDIR????


----------



## AntonioAA

Bueno , no lo rete asi , Profe!! 
coincido en un todo excepto que para aproximar un crossover basta con la PC y un microfonito comun decente ..... 
Los TDA no son costosos ...pero el trafo puede ser muy doloroso... a las SMPS no me les animo por ahora. Y en trabajo es un buen rato mas....


----------



## cantoni11

Muchas gracias  AntonioAA,Dr Zoidberg y a JuanFilas por asistir mis inquietudes ,mirando lo tedioso del cross `,parece que el camino mas facil para un buen sonido es el flitro activo,tengo armada la placa 24 dB / octava de 2 vias Linkwitz-Riley de ESP (adjuntare fotos ) pero lo deje de lado porque me tope con el incoveniente de no contar con un osciloscopio para regular los bufer de salida y asi dejarlo bien calibrado.Existe un metodo por ahi posteado ,a oido pero no es lo mejor ,creo
la frecuencia  de corte no se si elegi bien porque opte por lo que dice en el articulo de ESP 310Hz ,creo es medio alta ,porque tengo entendido habria que cortar a una frecuencia mas baja porque todavia hay componentes de frecuencias que recrean el "stereo"de ambos canales,si me podrian acesorar sobre la mejor frecuencia decorte considerndo tambien los valores comerciales de de  resistencias y condensadores ,saludos a todos ,muy bueno el foro ;lo mejor para mi .Aunque un poco alejado del hobbie"en busca del buen sonido con poco presupuesto"je

pd:saludos al profe Zoidberg,es un Groso


----------



## ragaman

Este tema esta bien interesante, En este momento ando trabajando en un filtro activo para el sistema 4.1, apenas termine con el diseño subiré las fotos e información al respecto , se que todavía hay mucho por aprender.


----------



## ragaman

Les dejo una foto de mi filtro activo terminado que va a manejar el Woofer y los Mid por lo cual quedarían faltando 3 diseños mas, el filtro esta diseñado en una PCB 2 capas, voy a implementar los operacionales SMD de referencia OPA4134 y OPA134 y condensadores Wima MKS y MKP 

Espero subir el fin de semana  las fotos de todos los demás filtros, ya que me faltan los de los tweetes, los dipolos y el del subwoofer con sus respectiva información y frecuencias de corte.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> tengo armada la placa 24 dB / octava de 2 vias Linkwitz-Riley de ESP (adjuntare fotos ) pero lo deje de lado porque me tope con el incoveniente de no contar con un osciloscopio para regular los bufer de salida y asi dejarlo bien calibrado.Existe un metodo por ahi posteado ,a oido pero no es lo mejor ,creo


El ajuste de la salida del xover no se hace con osciloscopio sino con un micrófono (y dale con lo mismo ) por que lo que tenés que nivelar es la respuesta acústica del sistema y nó la respuesta eléctrica de los filtros.
Te dije que había que medir???? 



cantoni11 dijo:


> la frecuencia  de corte no se si elegi bien porque opte por lo que dice en el articulo de ESP 310Hz ,creo es medio alta ,porque tengo entendido habria que cortar a una frecuencia mas baja porque todavia hay componentes de frecuencias que recrean el "stereo"de ambos canales,si me podrian acesorar sobre la mejor frecuencia decorte considerndo tambien los valores comerciales de de  resistencias y condensadores ,saludos a todos ,muy bueno el foro ;lo mejor para mi .Aunque un poco alejado del hobbie"en busca del buen sonido con poco presupuesto"je


Lo que dice ESP acerca de la frecuencia de cruce es de relativa importancia, y si bien el dá valores que son muy útiles y suelen funcionar adecuadamente, los valores reales son totalmente dependientes de tu sistema parlante+caja... así que hay que medirla (ufaaaa!!!!)



cantoni11 dijo:


> pd:saludos al profe Zoidberg,es un Groso


Naaaaa......
Saludos!!!!


----------



## cantoni11

ragaman dijo:


> Les dejo una foto de mi filtro activo terminado que va a manejar el Woofer y los Mid por lo cual quedarían faltando 3 diseños mas, el filtro esta diseñado en una PCB 2 capas, voy a implementar los operacionales SMD de referencia OPA4134 y OPA134 y condensadores Wima MKS y MKP
> 
> Espero subir el fin de semana  las fotos de todos los demás filtros, ya que me faltan los de los tweetes, los dipolos y el del subwoofer con sus respectiva información y frecuencias de corte.



Muy buen trabajo Ragaman ,muy profesional ,suerte que consigues los opercionales de gran calidad como los OPA.Felicitaciones 
Para el doctor Zoidberg que es Argento como yo ,quisiera me de el dato donde conseguir los OPA 2134,ya que por alguno de sus post pude leer los tiene ,yo los sueños ,je dicen sosn los mejores; los F1 de los opercionales ,tienen un sonido con mas cuerpo ,mas armonicos y con cero ruido,saludos





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El ajuste de la salida del xover no se hace con osciloscopio sino con un micrófono (y dale con lo mismo ) por que lo que tenés que nivelar es la respuesta acústica del sistema y nó la respuesta eléctrica de los filtros.
> Te dije que había que medir????
> 
> 
> Lo que dice ESP acerca de la frecuencia de cruce es de relativa importancia, y si bien el dá valores que son muy útiles y suelen funcionar adecuadamente, los valores reales son totalmente dependientes de tu sistema parlante+caja... así que hay que medirla (ufaaaa!!!!)
> 
> 
> Naaaaa......
> Saludos!!!!



Dr Zoidberg ,me referia al crooss activo ,el metodo (para calibrar niveles de salida de bufer de cada via)  es inyectando una señal en la entrada y luego con las salidas unidas por una resistencia de 10k se debe leer en el osciloscopio  la misma señal de entrada???? no es asi ???  si hablamos de microfonos y equipos se me complica mas el asunto,tengo un microfono de los 80 pero dudo de su calidad ,no creo me sirva para tal fin ,seguro se encesita equipo de laboratorio para hacer mediciones precisas,cada  vez me enredo mas ,je.lo de la frecuencia de corte creo entendi bien,se elige en funcion  de las cajas ma parlantes luego de medirlas ,la verdad me encataria meterme en el tema pero me parece me sobrepasa ,mis conocimientos son limitados,saludos


----------



## juanfilas

cantoni11 dijo:


> ya que por alguno de sus post pude leer los tiene ,yo los sueños ,je dicen sosn los mejores; los F1 de los opercionales ,tienen un sonido con mas cuerpo ,mas armonicos y con cero ruido,saludos


 
¡¡¡Alerta pitufa, alerta pitufa!!!

No empecemos acá con las expresiones indemostrables por favor.

Foros de electrónica es un foro que se basa en el método científico, si no es demostrable, no se tiene en cuenta como verdadero.

PD: ya se han hecho varios ABX de componentes y creo que ya saben el resultado...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> *¡¡¡Alerta pitufa, alerta pitufa!!!*









  



			
				cantoni11 dijo:
			
		

> Para el doctor Zoidberg que es Argento como yo ,quisiera me de el dato  donde conseguir los OPA 2134,ya que por alguno de sus post pude leer los  tiene ,yo los sueños ,je dicen sosn los mejores; los F1 de los  opercionales ,tienen un sonido con mas cuerpo ,mas armonicos y con cero  ruido,saludos


Mirá, los OPA2134 son buenos AO... Punto. El sonido, a los oídos y en esta aplicación, *ES EL MISMO* que con un TL072, y si cambia algo en algún caso lo que disminuye es el ruido. En el ampli de guitarra de mi hijo, que tiene mas de 50dB de ganancia en la entrada, el ruido de fondo de un TL072 era bastante molesto y con un OPA2134 y el volumen al mango, el ampli es completamente silencioso. Y hasta ahí llega lo bueno , lo del sonido sedoso, suave y orgásmico son tonteras (por decirlo académicamente) de los audiofools que creen que con sus oídos pueden discriminar entre diferentes AOs 
Para conseguirlos tenés que comprarlos afuera, por que a mí me los envió T.I.junto a un pedido de unos alumnos de la facu, y tuvimos que comunicarnos con Texas de Brasil para que nos autorizaran el envío. Por desgracia, estos chips ya no pueden samplearse de TI sin autorización  y solo queda comprarlos afuera...



			
				cantoni11 dijo:
			
		

> Dr Zoidberg ,me referia al crooss activo ,el metodo (para calibrar  niveles de salida de bufer de cada via)  es inyectando una señal en la  entrada y luego con las salidas unidas por una resistencia de 10k se  debe leer en el osciloscopio  la misma señal de entrada???? no es asi  ???  si hablamos de microfonos y equipos se me complica mas el  asunto,tengo un microfono de los 80 pero dudo de su calidad ,no creo me  sirva para tal fin ,seguro se encesita equipo de laboratorio para hacer  mediciones precisas,cada  vez me enredo mas ,je.lo de la frecuencia de  corte creo entendi bien,se elige en funcion  de las cajas ma parlantes  luego de medirlas ,la verdad me encataria meterme en el tema pero me  parece me sobrepasa ,mis conocimientos son limitados,saludos


Si ya sé que te referís al xover activo, pero haciendo eso que decís no tenés en cuenta la sensibilidad de los parlantes, así que ajustar la respuesta eléctrica plana no garantiza absolutamente NADA...OK? Para hacerlos "sin medir" mirá *acá* pero deberías confirmar con una medición.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> ....si hablamos de microfonos y equipos se me complica mas el asunto,tengo un microfono de los 80 pero dudo de su calidad ,no creo me sirva para tal fin ,seguro se encesita equipo de laboratorio para hacer mediciones precisas,cada  vez me enredo mas ,je.lo de la frecuencia de corte creo entendi bien,se elige en funcion  de las cajas ma parlantes luego de medirlas ,la verdad me encataria meterme en el tema pero me parece me sobrepasa ,mis conocimientos son limitados,saludos


cantoni11:
Acá tenés una forma de *diseñar crossovers sin mediciones*. Yo lo he leído un par de veces y parece ir bien orientado... pero solo queda hacer un diseño, probarlo y eventualmente medirlo para corroborar que tal sale.


----------



## osk_rin

que tal.

estaba analizando el corte y sintonia de mi subwoofer esta vez tengo un JL audio 10W3-D2.
el punto es que lo tengo en una cajita de 28litros sintonizado a 30hz y suena bien a pesar de la curva que ya mostrare en la imagen.
Asi que recordé el programita subsaver que menciono una vez el compañero antonioAA, y este tiene una opción de peak, en la magnitud de db's que uno quiera entonces se me ocurrió a´lanar la grafica de esta manera:

no se, si me este dando a entender espero y entiendan mi idea 
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

A ver si entendí : Le queres bajar el pico de respuesta mas abajo??  . Entonces protegete de los conazos ... parlante en serio riesgo!!
El Subsaver te permite justamente protegerlo contra coneos excesivos debajo de la sintonia !!!
Lo que creo que queres hacer es lo que explica Zavalla ( ahora Dr. Zoiberg ) con CAJA CERRADA Y TRANSFORMACIÓN DE LINKWITZ ....


----------



## aldemarar

que les parece este sistema es  un bosquejo de un bass que se me ocurrio


----------



## hazard_1998

Dr Zoidberg:


> Mirá, los OPA2134 son buenos AO... Punto. El sonido, a los oídos y en esta aplicación, *ES EL MISMO*  que con un TL072, y si cambia algo en algún caso lo que disminuye es el  ruido. En el ampli de guitarra de mi hijo, que tiene mas de 50dB de  ganancia en la entrada, el ruido de fondo de un TL072 era bastante  molesto y con un OPA2134 y el volumen al mango, el ampli es  completamente silencioso. Y hasta ahí llega lo bueno ,  lo del sonido sedoso, suave y orgásmico son tonteras (por decirlo  académicamente) de los audiofools que creen que con sus oídos pueden  discriminar entre diferentes AOs
> Para conseguirlos tenés que comprarlos afuera, por que a mí me los envió  T.I.junto a un pedido de unos alumnos de la facu, y tuvimos que  comunicarnos con Texas de Brasil para que nos autorizaran el envío. Por  desgracia, estos chips ya no pueden samplearse de TI sin autorización  y solo queda comprarlos afuera...



le comento, yo en particular, estoy usando (y estoy encantado de poder tenerlos ) unos OPA1612, estos son en algunos aspectos (casi todos) mas grosos que los OPA2134, la tasa de ruido y distorsion, mas bajos, aunque ya estan al punto de ser inmedibles por la mayoria de los mortales que viven debajo del ecuador..., ademas estos que le comento son con salida Rail to Rail, 130dB de ganancia a lazo abierto, BWP=40Mhz, y SÍ estan con disponibilidad de samples .

las unicas dif importante: son SMD (SOIC8) y las entradas son bipolares y no FET, aunque las corrientes de bias son muy bajas (del orden de 350nA en todo el rango de temperatura contra 5nA) y que la impedancia de entrada en modo diferencial son 20KΩ y no 100GΩ...... no sé si eso es un problema para el caso...

espero le sirva el dato y un saludo!


----------



## osk_rin

AntonioAA dijo:


> A ver si entendí : Le queres bajar el pico de respuesta mas abajo??  . Entonces protegete de los conazos ... parlante en serio riesgo!!
> El Subsaver te permite justamente protegerlo contra coneos excesivos debajo de la sintonia !!!
> Lo que creo que queres hacer es lo que explica Zavalla ( ahora Dr. Zoiberg ) con CAJA CERRADA Y TRANSFORMACIÓN DE LINKWITZ ....



que tal antonio, lo que pienso es lo siguiente:

actualmente la caja que uso y su respuesta es la representada en la gráfica de la imagen que publique, si se observa esta sintonizada a 30hz que es la FS de el subwoofer, sin embargo en el punto de los 30hz "obserbar la grafica tiene una "respuesta en -3db, entonces yo pensaba hacer un HP que tuviera un peak de 2db para que se levante ese "hueco" en los 30hz al fin la caja esta sintonizada a esa frecuencia.
todo esto lo hago con la intencion de hacer que tenga mayor respuesta en los 30hz con la caja que actualmente uso.
solo son ideas mías y si según su experiencia conera, al menos ya me lo advirtio





imagen completa:
http://i50.tinypic.com/24156qg.png


----------



## AntonioAA

osk_rin : 
No se puede hacer magia . De esa forma lo que vas a lograr es romper el parlante . NO se debe exigir el mismo debajo de la sintonia porque el cono queda "libre"  . Estas queriendo hacer AL REVES que lo que dicho programa/filtro fue hecho !!
Fijate lo que dije antes y la forma en que se puede hacer eso .....


----------



## osk_rin

sale y vale, solo eran curiosidades mias 

gracias por la orintacion master antonio


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro, pues comentandoles mis avances con mis cajas acusticas, de las cuales comente sus caracteristicas en mensajes anteriores .
Realise mi calculo con winisd, con un volumen de 38 Lt. y una frecuencia de sintonia de 70 Hz. me daba una buena respuesta, pero al buscar los difusores para los drivers,  los mas pequeños que encontre, me obligaron a aumentar el volumen de las cajas, quedando con un volumen de 59 litros y una frecuencia de sintonia de 73 Hz. y pues esto me genera un pico de 1.52 db en 85 Hz.
por mi poca experiencia en el tema, no se que tanto me va a afectar este aumento en el volumen de las cajas.
Agradecere algun comentario al respecto.

Saludos


----------



## carlosjofernandez

aldemarar dijo:


> que les parece este sistema es  un bosquejo de un bass que se me ocurrio



si tengo tiempo los voy a simular en el hornresp, segun mi intuicion me parece que deberian sonar un caño, PERO , seria muy grande


----------



## AntonioAA

DELPHOS dijo:


> Hola amigos del foro, pues comentandoles mis avances con mis cajas acusticas, de las cuales comente sus caracteristicas en mensajes anteriores .
> Realise mi calculo con winisd, con un volumen de 38 Lt. y una frecuencia de sintonia de 70 Hz. me daba una buena respuesta, pero al buscar los difusores para los drivers,  los mas pequeños que encontre, me obligaron a aumentar el volumen de las cajas, quedando con un volumen de 59 litros y una frecuencia de sintonia de 73 Hz. y pues esto me genera un pico de 1.52 db en 85 Hz.
> por mi poca experiencia en el tema, no se que tanto me va a afectar este aumento en el volumen de las cajas.
> Agradecere algun comentario al respecto.
> 
> Saludos



Yo no me preocuparia por ese pico ... es muy poquito y no creo que se perciba . Tampoco es tan exacta la simulacion . Si le pones algo de absorbente menos aun.
Se las ve muy prolijas a las cajas.


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigo Antonio, Gracias por tu respuesta, estaba un poco preocupado por ese pico,  y pues voy a continuar con el armado de estas cajas acusticas, en cuanto las termine subire fotos.

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Cjota

Hola, no sé si está bien que este post vaya acá…,

Mi nombre es Javier, soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina, quería presentarme y felicitarlos por el foro que tienen, la verdad excelente. 
Como llegue al foro?, bueno, les cuento que hace muuucho tiempo viví un año en Madrid, por trabajo de mi padre, yo regrese antes que el a Argentina, de toda la vida me gusto el Hi-Fi y el sonido, por lo que cuando el regreso ya hace 23 años, le pedí que me trajera algunas cosas para poder armarme un buen sistema de sonido, y esto fue lo que me trajo, asesorado por algún “experto”, mi viejo ni idea… 

Pre Denon PARA-1500 
Potencia Denon POA-2400 
4 woofer beyma 15G300 
4 mid woofer beyma 8M60 
4 tweeters de compresión CP25 
4 filtros pasivos beyma F300 

Las vueltas de la vida me han llevado a que esos equipos hoy en día sigan en sus cajas en la casa de mis padres luego de 23 años...,  el viernes pasado los he traído a mi casa para ver si puedo armarme algo. 
Así que bienvenida las sugerencias, yo por mi lado baje a mi PC el WinISD para poder calcular la caja a construir, pero aún estoy muy verde con muchos términos y conocimientos, gracias a este foro me estoy desasnando de muchas dudas. 
Sobre todo de los aportes de Juanfilas…, sinceramente me saco el sobrero por la calidad de sus post y de sus cajas. 

Con respecto al diseño, la idea es hacer 2 cajas, por lo que van a sobrar cosas, y la primer pregunta que les quería hacer es ¿Qué experiencia tienen con los woofer en el lateral de la caja?, por que de esta pregunta, bueno, es por un tema de espacio, ya que al poner el woofer en el lateral voy a tener un frente mas angosto, y a mi parecer, es mas estético, pero no se si es muy efectiva esa configuración.

Tengo las hojas de datos de los drivers, cuando sepa como subirlas, lo hago.

Con respecto al filtro, el F300, supuestamente esta diseñado para estos drivers, las características son:

Tipo 3 vias 
Frecuencia de corte 0.8 - 5 kHz 
Potencia admisible* (RMS) 300 w 
Impedancia LF 8 ohms. 
Impedancia HF 8 ohms. 
Pendiente atenuación (alta/baja) 12 dB/oct. 
Atenuación HF 0 dB 
Ecualización 0 dB

Seguramente, se pueda hacer algo mejor, o mejorar este…, ahí seguramente voy a molestar a Juanfilas…, espero no ser muy cargoso. 


Gracias por el Foro….!  

Saludos 

Javier


----------



## hazard_1998

Cjota dijo:


> Hola, no sé si está bien que este post vaya acá…,
> 
> Mi nombre es Javier, soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina, quería presentarme y felicitarlos por el foro que tienen, la verdad excelente.
> Como llegue al foro?, bueno, les cuento que hace muuucho tiempo viví un año en Madrid, por trabajo de mi padre, yo regrese antes que el a Argentina, de toda la vida me gusto el Hi-Fi y el sonido, por lo que cuando el regreso ya hace 23 años, le pedí que me trajera algunas cosas para poder armarme un buen sistema de sonido, y esto fue lo que me trajo, asesorado por algún “experto”, mi viejo ni idea…
> 
> Pre Denon PARA-1500
> Potencia Denon POA-2400
> 4 woofer beyma 15G300
> 4 mid woofer beyma 8M60
> 4 tweeters de compresión CP25
> 4 filtros pasivos beyma F300
> 
> Las vueltas de la vida me han llevado a que esos equipos hoy en día sigan en sus cajas en la casa de mis padres luego de 23 años...,  el viernes pasado los he traído a mi casa para ver si puedo armarme algo.
> Así que bienvenida las sugerencias, yo por mi lado baje a mi PC el WinISD para poder calcular la caja a construir, pero aún estoy muy verde con muchos términos y conocimientos, gracias a este foro me estoy desasnando de muchas dudas.
> Sobre todo de los aportes de Juanfilas…, sinceramente me saco el sobrero por la calidad de sus post y de sus cajas.
> 
> Con respecto al diseño, la idea es hacer 2 cajas, por lo que van a sobrar cosas, y la primer pregunta que les quería hacer es ¿Qué experiencia tienen con los woofer en el lateral de la caja?, por que de esta pregunta, bueno, es por un tema de espacio, ya que al poner el woofer en el lateral voy a tener un frente mas angosto, y a mi parecer, es mas estético, pero no se si es muy efectiva esa configuración.
> 
> Tengo las hojas de datos de los drivers, cuando sepa como subirlas, lo hago.
> 
> Con respecto al filtro, el F300, supuestamente esta diseñado para estos drivers, las características son:
> 
> Tipo 3 vias
> Frecuencia de corte 0.8 - 5 kHz
> Potencia admisible* (RMS) 300 w
> Impedancia LF 8 ohms.
> Impedancia HF 8 ohms.
> Pendiente atenuación (alta/baja) 12 dB/oct.
> Atenuación HF 0 dB
> Ecualización 0 dB
> 
> Seguramente, se pueda hacer algo mejor, o mejorar este…, ahí seguramente voy a molestar a Juanfilas…, espero no ser muy cargoso.
> 
> 
> Gracias por el Foro….!
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Javier


Buenos días y bienvenido Javier!

pasaste por acá: La bienvenida: deja tu mensaje de presentacion


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola Javier, bienvenido.
Por lo que veo tenes para armar 2 juegos de baffles! y de marca nada despreciable....
No vi todos los modelos pero creo que para empezar tenes todo.
Esta es la hoja tecnica de tu woofer :
http://www.beyma.de/fileadmin/seiten/download/pdf/Oldies/15G300.pdf

Con esto metes los parametros en el winIsd y calculas la caja ....hacelas BIEN ROBUSTAS 

No creo te afecte el woofer lateral , se usa y la frecuencia de tu corte es bien baja como para que no sea direccional en absoluto .

A trabajar se ha dicho! no dudes en preguntar .


----------



## Cjota

Gracias Antonio,

Te cuento que yo tenía otra hoja de datos del 15g300, y entre la que vos pasaste y la que yo tenía tengo estas diferencias:

15G300: 
1.- Qes=0,288 - Qms=9,61 - Qts=0,28 
2.- Qes=0,34 - Qms=14,05 - Qts=0,33

Cargue los datos de los dos, y por supuesto tiran cálculos diferentes, por ejemplo para un tipo QB3, uno me pide una caja de 101,68 litros y  Tf de 43,68Hz contra 70,18 litros y Tf de 51,34 Hz.

También podrías explicarme qué diferencia hay entre los dif tipos de cajas, QB3, BB4, etc, y cuál es la que más conviene.
Y una más….jeje, la Fs del 15g300 está en 37Hz, ya se que la Tf no conviene que este por debajo de este valor, y que cuanto más baja sea mas grabes voy a tener, la pregunta es ¿puedo tocar a mano esta Tf y llevarlo a un valor predeterminado por mí? o ¿le hago caso al WinISD?.


----------



## AntonioAA

Entonces no te queda otra que medirlos... lleva su tiempito:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/#post692045

Respecto a los "alingments" ( QBx ) tendrias que leer la teoria de Thiele - Small completa ....puede ser un poco "aspera" .
En el programa vas a ver los efectos de usar una u otra , y tambien podes simular que pasa si varias el volumen o la sintonia . Pero NO CREAS QUE ES MAGICO... 
Cada parlante tiene su rango de funcionamiento y potencia. Por ejemplo , si empezas a bajar mucho la sintonia ( podes llevarla casi hasta Fs ) no quiere decir que todo va en aumento de graves... Tenes que tener en cuenta por ejemplo la excursión del cono ( tambien podes simularla ) y si aplicas potencia el pobre cono puede salir despedido .


----------



## juanfilas

Cjota dijo:


> Gracias Antonio,
> 
> Te cuento que yo tenía otra hoja de datos del 15g300, y entre la que vos pasaste y la que yo tenía tengo estas diferencias:
> 
> 15G300:
> 1.- Qes=0,288 - Qms=9,61 - Qts=0,28
> 2.- Qes=0,34 - Qms=14,05 - Qts=0,33
> 
> Cargue los datos de los dos, y por supuesto tiran cálculos diferentes, por ejemplo para un tipo QB3, uno me pide una caja de 101,68 litros y  Tf de 43,68Hz contra 70,18 litros y Tf de 51,34 Hz.
> 
> También podrías explicarme qué diferencia hay entre los dif tipos de cajas, QB3, BB4, etc, y cuál es la que más conviene.
> Y una más….jeje, la Fs del 15g300 está en 37Hz, ya se que la Tf no conviene que este por debajo de este valor, y que cuanto más baja sea mas grabes voy a tener, la pregunta es ¿puedo tocar a mano esta Tf y llevarlo a un valor predeterminado por mí? o ¿le hago caso al WinISD?.



Hola, si se te complica mucho medir los t/s (que sería lo ideal) podes ver cuanto difiere el volumen de la caja haciéndola cerrada, ya que este tipo de diseño es menos sensible a las variaciones de los t/s, yo me fiaria de los t/s del manual de tus parlantes por los años que tienen.

Saludos y esperamos fotos!


----------



## Cjota

Bueno, estuve estudiando un poco los diferentes post sobre diseño y parámetros T/S, excelente el post del  Dr. Zoidberg,  y la verdad que llegue a la conclusión de que voy a tener que medir ya que se modifica bastante el diseño con uno u otro T/S
Trabaje con los dos tipos de lineamientos, QB3 y BB4, me gusto más el BB4, ya que este me arroja un frecuencia de sintonía a 37Hz, y esto se traslada a una F3(-3db)  más baja que si uso un QB3, según lo que leí acá, cuanto más baja esta frec. es mejor.
La contra del BB4 es que la caja es más grande.

a) BB4 ( T/S que yo tenía ) vol. de caja 79,97l  -  Tf 37Hz  -  F3 73.42Hz
b) BB4 ( T/S AntonioAA ) vol. de caja 99,80l  -  Tf 37Hz  -  F3 53,88Hz
c) QB3 ( T/S que yo tenía ) vol. de caja 70,18l  -  Tf 51,34Hz  -  F3 61,33Hz
d) QB3 ( T/S AntonioAA ) vol. de caja 101,68l  -  Tf 43,68Hz  -  F3 48,72Hz

Si subo un poco la frecuencia de sintonía por ejemplo a 40Hz en BB4, se ve como la frecuencia de corte baja para el caso a) esta baja a 68,32Hz.

Por otro lado probé con una configuración de caja cerrada, como me sugirió Juan, con las dos T/S, lo que se nota es una diferencia de unos 10l, entre una y la otra y el frec. Fsc de 97,70Hz y 82,02Hz, según los dif. para metros.

Por todo esto es que me decidi a medir las T/S, por lo que voy a usar el cable que enseño a hacer Juan, muy buen post…!!
En la semana me hago de los elementos y lo hago, me gustaría saber si tienen alguna sugerencia en espacial para medir con este cable, mi Pc es una All in One.

Gracias

Saludos,


----------



## AntonioAA

Cjota dijo:


> Por todo esto es que me decidi a medir las T/S, por lo que voy a usar el cable que enseño a hacer Juan, muy buen post…!!
> En la semana me hago de los elementos y lo hago, me gustaría saber si tienen alguna sugerencia en espacial para medir con este cable, mi Pc es una All in One.
> 
> Saludos,



Ojo con la AIO ... si te mandas una mala conexion freis la placa de sonido y no la arregla nadie...
Seria recomendable que uses una plaquita externa USB para evitar accidentes ( a mi me paso )


----------



## Cjota

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ojo con la AIO ... si te mandas una mala conexion freis la placa de sonido y no la arregla nadie...
> Seria recomendable que uses una plaquita externa USB para evitar accidentes ( a mi me paso )



Si, si, gracias..., leí esto en el post de T/S, en este hacer referencia a si la placa de sonido tiene "phantom", ¿a que te referis?.

Gracias.

Saludos,


----------



## AntonioAA

el phantom es una tension de 48V para polarizar los microfonos "condenser" . No se cual vas a usar . Si es electret ( el comun de las PC ) no necesitas.


----------



## Cjota

Ah..., bien, en realidad tengo que hacerme de todos los elementos para medir, no tengo nada.
El mic lo voy a necesitar cuando tenga las cajas hechas, no?, por lo que dependiendo de esto es que voy a ver que placa de sonido me compro.
Con respecto a la potencia, ¿que estas usando?, ¿conviene que me arme un amp. mono para estas mediciones?, por que tenia pensado hacerme uno de 20w mono, como lo ves?


----------



## AntonioAA

Leete estos posts desde el principio que ya esta todo inventado:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/#post116470

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...s-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/#post692045


----------



## Cjota

Hola,

Mientras termino de juntarme con los elementos necesarios para medir los parámetros T/S les dejo unas fotos de los drivers que tengo y del filtro, todo beyma.
La idea del filtro es una vez armada la caja medir y ver de modificarlo, es posible esto?.

Saludos,


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Busca por internet, o que alguien te los facilite o incluso creo que en la propia web de Beyma, están los planos para hacer ese magnífico baflle con el 15 pulgadas y el TW CP. Yo no los tengo pero los he visto. La propia Beyma facilitó los planos para hacer los baffles de sus altavoces.
Un saludo.
P.D.: Te escribo a 10 kilómetros de la fábrica de Beyma.


----------



## Tacatomon

Que hermosos componentes Beyma. Lo único que me llama la atención son las etiquetas, no me las imaginaba así, sencillas y claras.

Y si, recuerdo haber visto algunos diseños de bafles diseñados por la propia Beyma. Los encontré, lo adjunto para descargar...

http://bit.ly/16Tselg

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Cjota

Juan Carlos / Tacatomon, gracias..., si bien yo tengo los doc. con diferentes tipos de bafles diseñados por beyma, tenia la idea de hacer un diseño nuevo, desde cero. 
El diseño que tiene beyma para estos drivers esta bueno, pero esta pensado mas para sonorizar, y lo que yo quiero es mas Hi Fi, no se si con semejantes parlantes lo voy a lograr, pero lo voy a intentar.
Como dije en un post mas arriba, dado el tamaño del woofer, este lo voy a colocar en el lateral, necesito que el frente del bafle no sea muy ancho, esta es otra de las razones del por que quiero diseñar las cajas.
Con respecto al filtro, este esta diseñado con una frec. de cruce de 800hz/5000hz, no se si esto se podrá mejorar, sobre todo para el cruce woofer/medios, llegado el momento veré como se hacen las mediciones y veré si dejo el filtro tal cual, o si se puede lo modifico.
La idea es usar este filtro pero con correcciones.

Me alegro que les gusten mis drivers..., tengo 4 de c/u..., jejeje...!


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo te diria que si te lo da el fabricante ... mas si es de prestigio , no tenes mucho mas que hacer .
A menos que descubras que suena feo, cosa que no creo.


----------



## renanvinicius

tendre que ir a dar una vuelta a la fabrica de beyma.que se ve que algun que otro driver para cosas mas grandes me interesa mucho. pena que aquí la gente no le guste nada beyma porque es nacional(todo lo nacional no vale para ellos) les gusta siempre algo extranjero mas caro. enfin ello se lo pierden


----------



## Quercus

renanvinicius dijo:


> ... pena que aquí la gente no le guste nada beyma porque es nacional(todo lo nacional no vale para ellos) les gusta siempre algo extranjero mas caro. enfin ello se lo pierden


  Totalmente de acuerdo en que se lo pierden,  pero en que no gustan, sin generalizar, no sé, si al decir “ aquí” te refieres a la zona donde vives o a España en general.

  Antes, había poco mas donde escoger, pero hoy te metes en internet y tienes lo que quieres y/o puedas pagar rápidamente. Aquí tienen buena fama y la mayoría de los que conozco que tienen posibilidad de construirse los altavoces tienen Beyma. 

  En mi casa, entre altavoces de mis hijos y míos montados, mas  los que están sin montar, hay 59 unidades de Beyma… Deduce si gustan… Tienen una relación calidad precio muy alta.

  Y con esto no te digo que no quiera probar alguno “extranjero” mas pronto que tarde y deducir de *forma totalmente subjetiva*, pues en el *gusto* no conozco otra, si me gustan, o no y si merece la pena el sobrecosto.

  En fin,  que te pones a leer en  foros especializados, y ves que hay opiniones para todos los gustos, lo ideal seria poder escuchar uno mismo los altavoces,  para poder decidirte,  el  problema esta en que si quieres escuchar,  hay que comprar…o poder asistir a una reunión donde los prueban los foreros.

  Saludos


----------



## renanvinicius

digo en mi zona no se se en España sera igual pero como la fabrica esta aqui no le dan mucha importancia ademas de tenerlo a un tiro de piedra. ahora si se vuelven locos buscando la marca que le a dicho el amigo tal porque suena tal ... digo yo si te aventuras a una marca porque no lo haces con algo de aqui ?


----------



## AntonioAA

No quieres adoptarme , quercus ??


----------



## Quercus

renanvinicius dijo:


> digo en mi zona no se se en España sera igual pero como la fabrica esta aqui no le dan mucha importancia ademas de tenerlo a un tiro de piedra. ahora si se vuelven locos buscando la marca que le a dicho el amigo tal porque suena tal ... digo yo si te aventuras a una marca porque no lo haces con algo de aqui ?


  Efectivamente, creo que cualquiera que empiece en este mundo y viva en España, debería empezar por Beyma, por más de una razón, después con el tiempo y la experiencia, decidir si quedarse  “ahí”  porque cumple con sus expectativas  o cambiar si el bolsillo se lo permite  buscando una *“posible”* mejora, o simplemente, cambiar para variar la escucha…
  Eso que dices _“…como es de aquí no vale…”_ desgraciadamente, es un virus que corre por todos los géneros de producción, en nuestro país, nos falta muuuuuuucho, del _“chovinismo”_ francés en ese aspecto. 


AntonioAA dijo:


> No quieres adoptarme , quercus ??


  …me encantaría…  así de paso tendría quien me echara una mano con las mediciones, que son una asignatura pendiente…
  Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Disculpen, tengo un bafle de 3 vias que tiene un subwoofer de 12" pero mide 93cm de alto x 36cm de ancho x 25cm de fondo y lo que quiero es hacer un bafle nuevo pero solo para poner el woofer, mi duda es:

Sonara igual si armo la caja con otras medidas pero respetando los litros de esta?? Segun yo son 83.7 Litros y la armaria mas chaparrita pero mas profunda, como ven?? (Tiene salida de aire, por lo que creo es Bass Reflex)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## renanvinicius

mientras respetes los litros internos y el del tubo reflex no debería tener ningún problema.


----------



## AntonioAA

juanfilas dijo:


> Creo que ya tenes la suficiente experiencia como para empezar a usar LSPcad, buscalo que lo vas a encontrar...



Me lo presto un amigo  empiezo a probar .....


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro, pues reportandome con mis avances de mis cajas acusticas, ya casi las termino, me falta montar bocina y driver, solo que al checar el driver, no encontre marcada la polaridad (+  - ) solo del lado izquierdo encontre la terminal con un poco de pintura roja, sera que esto me indica el polo positivo??
agradecere su valiosa ayuda...

Saludos a todo el foro


----------



## fabio1

Si amigo la marca roja te indica el positivo.


----------



## Delphos

MIl gracias amigo Fabio.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Estan muy prolijas ! . La marca roja es el positivo.


----------



## electromecanico

tan corto te dio el tubo de sintonia , las medidas las sacaste de algun plano ?


----------



## Delphos

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estan muy prolijas ! . La marca roja es el positivo.



Hola amigo AntonioAA, muchas gracias por tu comentario, pues hay voy poco a poco, ya falta menos, en cuanto las tenga listas, subo fotos.
Saludos





electromecanico dijo:


> tan corto te dio el tubo de sintonia , las medidas las sacaste de algun plano ?



Hola amigo electromecanico, las medidas de la caja y de los tubos de sintonia, las obtube con ayuda de WinISD, y esa fue la medida que medio el programa.
Saludos


----------



## electromecanico

a bueno bárbaro, asi a ojimetro me gustarian mas largas


----------



## AntonioAA

A mayor volumen de caja y Fb se reduce el largo del tubo ..


----------



## electromecanico

AntonioAA dijo:


> A mayor volumen de caja y Fb se reduce el largo del tubo ..


segun el diametro  ??


----------



## AntonioAA

Segun diametro a la inversa...
Tenia la formula pero no me acuerdo donde...


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigos del foro, pues al fin termine mis bafles , están calculados para usarlos como medios, los probé con el crossover activo que también construí, y que esta en este mismo foro, se escuchan bien, aunque noto como atenuada la potencia, tal ves porque me falta el amplificador y los bafles de bajos, pero estos apenas los voy a iniciar, y también lei que el uso de  crossover activo, mete atenuación a la potencia del ampli  , conecte las bocinas de medios directo a la salida del amplificador, y se escucha con mucho mas potencia, pero en general, se escuchan bien.

Bueno, ahora vamos por los subboofer.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DELPHOS dijo:


> los probé con el crossover activo que también construí, y que esta en este mismo foro, se escuchan bien, aunque noto como atenuada la potencia, tal ves porque me falta el amplificador y los bafles de bajos, pero estos apenas los voy a iniciar, *y también lei que el uso de  crossover activo, mete atenuación a la potencia del ampli  *


  
Los xover activos atenúan solo si vos querés que atenúen, pero están diseñados (y ese de Silicon Chip también) para que atenúen o amplifiquen.. o solo dejen pasar la señal sin alteración de nivel. Lo que SI ES SEGURO es que tenés el xover mal calibrado... y aparentemente muy mal calibrado, pero eso se soluciona en forma muy simple.


----------



## Delphos

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Los xover activos atenúan solo si vos querés que atenúen, pero están diseñados (y ese de Silicon Chip también) para que atenúen o amplifiquen.. o solo dejen pasar la señal sin alteración de nivel. Lo que SI ES SEGURO es que tenés el xover mal calibrado... y aparentemente muy mal calibrado, pero eso se soluciona en forma muy simple.



Gracias por contestar amigo Dr. Zoidberg, agradesco tu atención, lo calibre de acuerdo a el procedimiento que indica el mismo fabricante silicón chip, a 1 volt entrada, salida, pero si se hace de otra manera como me indicas, mucho te agradeceré la ayuda que me puedas proporcionar.

Mil gracias y saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DELPHOS dijo:


> Gracias por contestar amigo Dr. Zoidberg, agradesco tu atención, lo calibre de acuerdo a el procedimiento que indica el mismo fabricante silicón chip, *a 1 volt entrada, salida*, pero si se hace de otra manera como me indicas, mucho te agradeceré la ayuda que me puedas proporcionar.


Está bien, pero eso es solo una parte de la historia... y te falta el resto . De esa manera solo podés calibrar los medios, por que esa es la referencia, pero para calibrar agudos y graves hace falta bastante más. *Lee este tema* y luego seguimos.


----------



## Delphos

De acuerdo amigo Dr. Zoidberg, mil gracias por la ayuda, y quedamos pendientes.

Saludos.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Oye DELPHOS, como has hecho para dar ese acabado "mate" a la tapa frontal??? Y en las demás partes del bafle tiene como otro acabado, como lo hiciste??

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Delphos

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oye DELPHOS, como has hecho para dar ese acabado "mate" a la tapa frontal??? Y en las demás partes del bafle tiene como otro acabado, como lo hiciste??
> 
> SALUDOS!!!


Hola amigo Mastodonte Man, en la parte frontal solo aplique pintura mate, y en los costados aplique texturizado.

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas noches gente del foro, luego de un largo rato de silencio pero no de mucho trabajo, hoy subo las mediciones y cálculos de las columnas que vengo armando con parlantes sb acoustics, (para recordarles woofer de 6'' mid de 4'' y teweeter de 1'' domo de seda), es la primera vez que utilizo el lspcad para realizar los divisores (gracias Juan por pasarlo y por la ayuda para entenderlo y obtener los datos) y realmente estoy sorprendido de la eficiencia que tiene el programa, podrán ver la curva teórica como concuerda casi por completo con la medida, mas halla que la en la teórica esta atenuado 5,5 el mid y 1 el tweeter, mientras que las mediciones las realice con atenuación 5 para el mid y sin atenuación para el tweeter, como podrán apreciar la curva tenia una pendiente creciente hacia el aumento de frecuencia que con la nueva atenuación quedo casi totalmente plana. 
El mayor problema es la habitación donde estoy realizando las mediciones, como verán hay un valle en los 160 hz muy importante, y un realce hacia ambos lados, lo cual en la curva teórica no se ve tan pronunciado, quiero suponer que es un efecto de la sala, por otro lado no es en una frecuencia de cruce sino muy distante del corte del woofer que realice a los 300hz, el mid y tweeter los  corte en aprox 3000hz.  La distorsion esta bien por debajo de la curva de respuesta, pero la fase es un desastre, que no se si se debe a interacción de sala o no????... 

Bueno aquí mis consultas:

1- que piensan del valle en los 160hz de que es producto?
2- que medición o bajo que condiciones puedo corroborar el tema de la fase.
3- como ven el diseño en gral. 

El sonido del conjunto a mi oído (y al de algunos que lo escucharon) es muy bueno, nadie puede creer que salgan tantos grabes de un 6''. El valle de 160hz lo corrijo con la ultracurve y realizando mediciones con el autoecualizador de la misma no hay casi que tocar casi nada en ninguna frecuencia para obtener una respuesta plana en la sala, (exepto en los 160hz que subo unos 5db. (bastante). bueno espero sea del gusto del foro y espero comentarios al respecto. un saludo como siempre, Sergio.



Bueno lo que faltaba, aquí subo las fotos de como quedaron terminados y como están instalados en la sala. Los gabinetes los enchape y les di laca pero no los deje espejo para hacer juego con los otros muebles semimates del ambiente, los frentes están pintados con primer automotor de altos solidos lo cual permite un buen lijado posterior para lograr una superficie totalmente lisa la cual la termine con negro semimate (para no salir del modelo) bueno espero les gusten. un saludo nuevamente, Sergio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Sergio!!! MOOOOIIIII BUENOOOOOOSSSSS!!!!!!   
Estuve _mirando_ los gráficos que subiste, y ese "hueco" en 160 Hz es propio del woofer... al menos es lo que parece de las curvas del LspCad, pero es mas que muy probable que tengas mucha influencia de la sala. Te paso un documento que creo que te puede ser de utilidad para mejorar las medidas en salas cerradas, y espero que puedas revisar tus medidas para dilucidar de donde corno viene el pico.

Un abrazo!


----------



## cyverlarva

Felicitaciones Sergio, que lindos que quedaron!!!

Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Gracias ez (dr. zoidberg) y cyverlarva.    EZ voy a leer el documento que posteaste, pero lo mas probable es que sea interacción de sala, pues cuando medimos en la casa de Juan Filas (que me ayudo con la obtención de los datos para el lspcad) no había en la respuesta en frec. del woofer ese valle. yo volví a medir los datos en casa y son con los cuales realice los cálculos con el lspcad.  Buen será para hilar mas fino. Ez te consulto nuevamente el tema de la fase, ese punto no se que decir.  desde ya gracias por sus comentarios. un saludo sergio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es que la fase es un lío por que las curvas de cada parlante son un lío (las del LspCad), llenas de valles y picos. Creo que deberías tratar de cambiar la técnica de medición o tratar de medir al aire libre y sin rebotes cercanos, para así poder ver mejor que efectos hay sobre la fase.
Que predice el LspCad respecto a la fase???


----------



## AntonioAA

RECONTRA LINDOS ,Sergio! ... me habia olvidado del primer para autos ( es el de 2 componentes? o la gris mate ?? ) 

Respecto de las curvas , he optado por ignorar la fase ... lo que SI le doy importancia es al "reverse null" o sea lo que pasa cuando invertis uno de los parlantes, en tu caso el mid ... deberias apreciar un valle horrible en la respuesta . 

Lo del pocito en 160Hz si no es el parlante , es una cancelacion de tu ambiente , habria que hacer los calculos a que distancia de la pared/techo se produce . Mayor razon si como decis , en otro ambiente no se producia . ( y midiendo a menor distancia ?? ) 

Y la curva ascendente , afortunadamente se te compensa con tu "room gain" cosa que yo no tengo , si los pongo en mi living , ( se parecen a otros que he hecho ) , sonarian muy brillantes , aunque te dan una sensacion de claridad hermosa .

Lo genial de esto ... es que dentro de 6 meses algo les vas a notar ...y tenes el poder de ajustarlo!
Buenisimos


----------



## juanfilas

Felicidades Sergio! te quedaron de 10!
El valle a 160hz te diría casi con seguridad que es la cancelación del piso o del techo, no te preocupes por la misma (yo tengo unos bafles similares y hacen el mismo efecto) fijate de poner el bafle arriba de un banco y vas a ver como se mueve el valle para algún lado 
No lo levantes con el ultracurve, va a sonar antinatural (tu oído esta aconstumbrado a escuchar con ese valle dentro de salas), si te fijas en los manuales de marcas de monitores como Genelec vas a ver que en la respuesta óptima el valle esta...

Saludos y de nuevo felicitaciones!


----------



## sergio rossi

Gracias Antonio y juan por el alago, en verdad me gusta como me quedaron, me falta armarles las grillas frontales, próximo paso.
Respecto a lo del valle, si puedo confirmar que es cancelación de la sala y mas por parte de techo y piso, pues los medí muy rápidamente en el comedor que tiene casi el mismo tamaño pero un techo de casi 3,5 mts. contra los 2,4 que tiene la sala y varia totalmente la frecuencia del valle (baja y no llega a los 2 db) bueno tenia que sacarme la duda, pero por otro lado también había controlado las mediciones con el bafle en el piso y el valle era distinto.

Antonio con respecto a la pintura mañana te confirmo que producto usaron, pues si bien se que es primer línea automotor no creo que sea 2k, bueno mañana te lo paso bien pues es un producto que es fácil de usar y deja una terminación buenísima.  

Juan bien es como decís del valle, la medición la hice con el bafle elevado casi 1 mts. del piso, cuando lo apoyo se produce un realce de grabes muy notorio y como habrás visto en las fotos pared posterior y encajonado entre el hogar y la biblioteca mas. si compenso para obtener un respuesta plana se genera un retumbe dentro del rango del valle, a oído (a oreja de sordo) me basto con aumentar entre 1 y 2db dentro de ese rango y compense un poco de 2 a 4 de de los 40 a los 30 hz cosa que hizo que los bajos bajos den gusto.

Nuevamente agradezco sus halagos y comentarios. un saludo Sergio.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Antonio.  te confirmo lo de la pintura del bafle, usamos (aramos dijo el mosquito) primer automotor 2k varias manos en cabina luego se lijo para darle la terminación totalmente lisa y luego se pinto con negro semi mate.  Lo bueno del primer es que lijandolo (y eso si lo realice yo) podes dejar la superficie totalmente lisa para que la pintura luego no te quede piel de naranja (evidentemente si le das la cantidad necesaria). bueno un saludo Sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ese primer es conocido como "imprimacion" en la jerga talleriega ... se usa para autos que estan "boleta" y es una especie de resina poliester ...
Es buena idea usarla! si bien con la/s manitos de cola diluida se logra un efecto similar a <precio...
La piel de naranja ... segun se la mire puede no ser tan mala si es prolija , puede quedar un lindo texturado.
Gracias por la info !!



Respecto de las grillas frontales ... es un trabajo horrible . Yo llevo hechas unos 7 juegos .
Yo uso "segunda piel" tela conocida por las ladies y es muy transparente y barata , si bien no protege demasiado .
Hago marco de mdf de 10mm , la engrampo con una "stapler" y luego la pego por arriba con la pistola de plastico fundido ... queda muy firme . para una terminacion perfecta se puede poner otra tapa de mdf de 5mm o pegarle algun carton , cosa que no he hecho .
Lo peor son las esquinas , he logrado un plegado que queda bastante decente . Si queres mas detalles seguimos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo peor son las esquinas , he logrado un plegado que queda bastante decente . Si queres mas detalles seguimos.


Dele, dele, afloje info que soy un desastre haciendo "grillas"


----------



## sergio rossi

A LAS GRILLAS LES TENGO PAVOR, por eso las dejo siempre para lo ultimo, toda la info que suban es mas que bien agradecida. un saludo Sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ya dije que seria cualquier cosa menos modisto... denme fierro , madera pero no tela!!
A ver si ayuda un poco esto:

1- Lo mejorcito que hice ( los baffles "titulares" ) , son dos planchas de mdf de 5mm ( flor de trabajito y desperdicio cortarlas ) 

\



2- Posteriormente empece  a hacerlas de un solo marco de 10mm ueden ver la tecnica que dije de los broches y el plastico derretido:


RECOMENDACION : UNA VEZ FIJADO UN LADO ( PREFERIBLE EMPEZAR POR EL MAS LARGO) SE ESTIRA BIEN LA TELA Y SE EMPIEZA FIJANDO DESDE EL MEDIO .

3- Aca monte un pequeño show-room sobre como pliego la tela en las esquinas , espero se vea :




4- Justo tengo en el taller un juego de baffles Sansui de los 80's , fijense la carpinteria deliciosa que tiene el frente  y la tela pegada con broches:



Eso es todo... no es lo mejor sino lo posible ...

- Las esquinas las haglo ligeramente redondeadas para que la tela no quede tan estressada...
- El borde exterior puede chanflearse a 45º 
- lo ideal seria hacerles una muesca interna a la madera de modo de poner una varillita que aprete la tela , pero complicadisimo de hacer aun con el router , habria que conseguir una varilla hecha por un carpintero con el tupí ...pero hay que armarla tipo marco de cuadro ... otra complicacion !


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo frente ¡¡¡ Antonio 
ya que sos modisto, que tela es ?
saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

tatajara dijo:


> muy lindo frente ¡¡¡ Antonio
> ya que sos modisto, que tela es ?
> saludos



JUA!! se llama "Segunda Piel" ... aqui en Argentina ... no se "en martes" si se consigue....
Es la misma que la mayoria de los baffles importados.


----------



## tatajara

AntonioAA dijo:


> JUA!! se llama "Segunda Piel" ... aqui en Argentina ... *no se "en martes" si se consigue....*Es la misma que la mayoria de los baffles importados.



 na eso es lo de menos, tengo importadores que me consiguen lo que sea jajajja
gracias por la data 
saludos


----------



## juliangp

Eso negro se llama segunda piel? no obstruye para nada el sonido?


----------



## AntonioAA

juliangp dijo:


> Eso negro se llama segunda piel? no obstruye para nada el sonido?



Como veras , no pude detectar diferencia ni en la medicion...
Ver el archivo adjunto 82015


----------



## eleccortez

Haber si alguien me da una idea que caja seria la adecuada para usar con  este  pasa bajos. Con el parlante que cuento es un jahro el CW15 
  Los datos del parlante este son. 15 pulgadas 300w  respuesta en frecuencia de 35 hz a 4khz 88 Db  . La suspensión es rígida. 
  Me gustaría colocarlo en una caja súper scooper pero no se si da para este tipo de caja.


----------



## eleccortez

eleccortez dijo:


> Haber si alguien me da una idea que caja seria la adecuada para usar con  este  pasa bajos. Con el parlante que cuento es un jahro el CW15
> Los datos del parlante este son. 15 pulgadas 300w  respuesta en frecuencia de 35 hz a 4khz 88 Db  . La suspensión es rígida.
> Me gustaría colocarlo en una caja súper scooper pero no se si da para este tipo de caja.



 A ver si alguien tan amable me tira unas ideas o medidas  para la caja de bajos. Aunque sea al vuelo, peor es construirla a suerte y verdad.
  Acá el resto de los parámetros del parlante.


Revc (ohms) 7,3

Fo (Hz) 30,3358

Zo (ohms) 39,7978

Sd (m2) 0,0866

BL (Tm) 11,7572

no (%) 1,165

SPLo (dB) 92,6814

Qms 3,6664

Qes 0,8236

Qts 0,6725

Vas (lts) 359,3133

Cms (uM/N) 337,6302

​Mms (grs) 82,1189

Mmd (grs) 67,473


----------



## ramiro77

sergio rossi dijo:


> Bueno lo que faltaba, aquí subo las fotos de como quedaron terminados y como están instalados en la sala. Los gabinetes los enchape y les di laca pero no los deje espejo para hacer juego con los otros muebles semimates del ambiente, los frentes están pintados con primer automotor de altos solidos lo cual permite un buen lijado posterior para lograr una superficie totalmente lisa la cual la termine con negro semimate (para no salir del modelo) bueno espero les gusten. un saludo nuevamente, Sergio.



Te quedaron impresionanes Sergio. Flor de laburo!
Pregunta: Cómo hacen tan bien los chanfles del frente?


----------



## AntonioAA

eleccortez dijo:


> A ver si alguien tan amable me tira unas ideas o medidas  para la caja de bajos. Aunque sea al vuelo, peor es construirla a suerte y verdad.
> Acá el resto de los parámetros del parlante.
> 
> 
> Revc (ohms) 7,3
> 
> Fo (Hz) 30,3358
> 
> Zo (ohms) 39,7978
> 
> Sd (m2) 0,0866
> 
> BL (Tm) 11,7572
> 
> no (%) 1,165
> 
> SPLo (dB) 92,6814
> 
> Qms 3,6664
> 
> Qes 0,8236
> 
> Qts 0,6725
> 
> Vas (lts) 359,3133
> 
> Cms (uM/N) 337,6302
> 
> ​Mms (grs) 82,1189
> 
> Mmd (grs) 67,473



Ahora si es algo mas coherente ! ...
Como aca nadie te va a hacer el trabajo , si bien te vamos a ayudar a hacerlo , entrá aca:

http://www.linearteam.dk/default.aspx?pageid=newdriver

que es un simulador/calculador de cajas . 
Sino bajate el programa "WinIsd" de ahi mismo , es el que usamos todos y es facil de usar.


----------



## eleccortez

Después de poner los datos en el win isd me salió caja ventilada. Box volumen 140,68 tuning freq 36,79
en el grafico aparece -3db a 40hz.
Bueno y ahora ?...


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes ramiro, gracias por los elogios , los chanfles del frente los hice con un fresadora router, marque los limites del chanfle y puse 2 maderas de guía una a cada lado en el sentido longitudinal para usarlas de guía de la fresadora, con una fresa plana guiándome entre ambas (usándolas de tope) con paciencia las fui rebajando hasta que el tope inf de la fresadora tocara con ambas maderas, las cuales al darme la inclinación del chanfle no me permiten pasarme y logar una superficie pareja, es un poco complejo de armar pero los resultados son impecables. un saludo y nuevamente gracias por tu comentario. Sergio.


----------



## AntonioAA

eleccortez dijo:


> Después de poner los datos en el win isd me salió caja ventilada. Box volumen 140,68 tuning freq 36,79
> en el grafico aparece -3db a 40hz.
> Bueno y ahora ?...



Fijate que dimensiones te da para el tubo de sintonia ( deberia ser de diametro 10cm para tu parlante ) .... te haces un dibujito de una caja , le pones medidas para que te de ese volumen... y a cortar madera!!


----------



## eleccortez

gracias Antonio .
como hago para pasar de 140,68 al tamaño de la madera, de fonfo alto y ancho en cm ?


----------



## AntonioAA

No sabes calcular un volumen ??? *estamos mal!..*. te diria que dimensiones el frente ... y de ahi saques profundidad, controlando que no te de valores absurdos.... o tomale las medidas a una caja standard y fijate que volumen te da .


----------



## eleccortez

AntonioAA dijo:


> No sabes calcular un volumen ??? *estamos mal!..*. te diria que dimensiones el frente ... y de ahi saques profundidad, controlando que no te de valores absurdos.... o tomale las medidas a una caja standard y fijate que volumen te da .



gracias Antonio . sigo con tus recomendaciones .


----------



## Mat-Corr

saludo, desde hace rato vengo buscando un diseño o planos de  caja ideal para unos parlantes que tengo supertone tipo "araña" de 15", que me de un bajo seco  porque este tipo de parlantes es ideal para esto pero no lo he encontrado. quedare altamente agradecido con quienes deseen colaborarme.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En los Karlson pueden-deben ir las paredes internas forradas en lana , pero no relleno todo el bafle.

Saludos !


----------



## AntonioAA

Nuevamente mi Amigo y Compadre ... Tenia un par de parlantes  reparados Paradigm que le quedaron luego de que sus baffles sufrieran un accidente horrible...
Los tenia en una cajita inmunda con unos tweeters de cono y encima deteriorados.
Como son lindos parlantitos ( veran mediciones ) le ofreci mejorar el conjunto.
los parlantes son estos, simulados en caja de 23 lts ( la mitad de las cajas que el tiene con 2 woofers )


Elegi sintonia a Fs (57Hz ) lo cual me da un tubito de 3cm! 
El problema era conseguir un tweeter "decente" . Despues de varias averiguaciones , un proveedor local le ofreció estos:
http://www.daytonaudio.com/index.php/dc28fs-8-1-1-8-shielded-silk-dome-tweeter.html

Si no mentia mucho el fabricante , pintaban bien y si bien para el cruce estaban algo "justos" ya que los Paradigm tienen cono plastico y luego de los 2000Hz empezaban las resonancias , y los tweeters empezaban a funcionar en 2000 . Por tanto empece simulando en 2200 Hz aprox.
La idea era tener un perfil final L-R ... 
Todo muy linda la simulacion , comence con las cajas mientras llegaban los tweeters.

al fin llegaron ( no pregunten precio ) , se ven muy lindos y prolijos:


Comencé a medir y los primeros resultados,,,ESPANTOSOS , algo andaba muy mal !
No habia medido los tweeters y cuando lo hice, vi que en la Fs (1000Hz) sonaban demasiado.
Pero en los 2000-2500Hz tenian una baja importante de respuesta .
Pase un largo rato buscando la solucion entre simulación y mediciones . 
Tuve que usar toda mi "cajita de trucos" . Para abreviarla , opté por usar filtro de 1er. orden en el woofer para que "llenara" mas la zona en que el tweeter no respondia tan bien y un 2do orden de Q bastante alto para "matarlo" en la Fs al tweeter .
Por encima de 3000 los tweeters son IMPECABLES.
Ahi se equilibro la respuesta y a la escucha eran por demas de agradables!
Mi temor era que se descontrolara la fase , afortunadamente no fue asi .
Conclusion final , esta es la respuesta que obtuve , y en amarillo con el tweeter invertido:


Satisfactoria a mi entender y corroborado al oido ...
Algunas fotitos de construccion y resultado final .. la pintura no es impecable , si hago algo nuevo intentaré con primer o algun otro engrudo para mejorar la superficie. 
Apreciaré sus mas crueles criticas....


----------



## osk_rin

Es un muy buen trabajo, quedo bonito todo, Y Creo que en verdad si quedo mucho mejor que antes  
Gracias por compartir antonio


----------



## fabio1

Como envidio a antonio es un capo total en el tema de cajas acustica...Me gustaria llegar a un nivel tan profesional como antonio
pd=que bueno que estar tu divisor


----------



## juanfilas

Muy bueno Antonio! dayton es una gran marca, la mejor lejos precio-calidad junto a Vifa.


----------



## cantoni11

Espectaculares los bafles .Los Paradygm son parlantes HI-End segun tengo entendido ,en revista de los 90 veia bafles de esta marca ,me acuerdo eran referencia en audio,Una pregunta para Antonio ,somos compatriotas,como hiciste para comprar los dayton ,el mecanismo para comprar porque moreno no deja pàsar nada.me gustaria armar algo parecido ,por supuesto pediria asesoramiento en cuanto a la puesta a punto de la caja y el crossover,saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Gracias a todos por los elogios ! ... yo queria que criticaran!

cantoni: tratando de no entrar en politica porque me 
los tweeters fueron comprados en http://www.gb-audio.com.ar/
a un precio muuuuy lejano al de PartsExpress obviamente . Le haces el pedido y previo deposito te lo manda. ( Espero que no transgredir ninguna ley del Foro por publicar esto ).

Por otra parte , respecto al cross , lleva su tiempo y tenes que tener idea de la teoria de filtros  y de las causa-efecto de las variaciones en los valores de los componentes .
Con las herramientas que he "copiado" de aqui del foro, WinIsd para las cajas, Arta para las mediciones y el soft de simulacion ( yo uso una planilla Excel que puse varias veces el link y sino el LspCad ) tenes todos los elementos .
Te recomiendo que leas este hilo completo , y los que refieren a mediciones con el Arta .
Los posts de juanfilas y Dr.Zoidberg son sumamente inspiradores , por nombrar a algunos , y sin que se me ofenda nadie  
De todos he aprendido algo y lo mas valioso es que aqui nadie tiene reparos en compartir su conocimiento ....


----------



## hazard_1998

AntonioAA dijo:


> Gracias a todos por los elogios ! ... yo queria que criticaran!



Ah, si vos queres....:   Son feeos, casi horribles, y deben sonar peor, mejor damelos a mí que yo los tiro, no pierdas mas tiempo en ellos...






Naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, mentira, te quedaron fabulosos! un laburo fantástico te mandaste! me encantaría poder escuchar tus creaciones y las de Eduardo, así como escuché las de Juan, lástima que están tan lejos!


----------



## sancas

hola a todos estaba pensando en comprar un micro para medir, y estoy un poco liado con el tema de la calibración y encontré este    (Dayton Audio EMM-6 Electret Measurement Microphone)  que te mandan un txt con con la calibracion individual de cada micro.
¿Que os parece serviría? gracias y saludos..........


----------



## juanfilas

sancas dijo:


> hola a todos estaba pensando en comprar un micro para medir, y estoy un poco liado con el tema de la calibración y encontré este (Dayton Audio EMM-6 Electret Measurement Microphone) que te mandan un txt con con la calibracion individual de cada micro.
> ¿Que os parece serviría? gracias y saludos..........


 
Sirve perfectamente y aparte es muy económico  recomendado 100%


----------



## sancas

juanfilas dijo:


> Sirve perfectamente y aparte es muy económico  recomendado 100%



Si el micrófono es barato pero los gastos de envió 90€ a España, nada seguiremos intentando entender esto de la calibración, por cierto alguien me podía explicar que quiere decir

(Coja un altavoz de bajos o de bajos-medios, mida sus parámetros Thiele-Small e incorpórelo a un cajón cerrado con el volumen conocido. Con los datos obtenidos, utilice un programa de simulación y calcule la respuesta de frecuencia en un semiespacio (2 Pi).)

Esto es del manual de arta saludos


----------



## 18soundart

La marca BEHRINGER tiene uno para calibrar si no mas recuerdo es  el MC8000


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

18soundart dijo:


> La marca BEHRINGER tiene uno para calibrar si no mas recuerdo es  el MC8000


El modelo es el *ECM8000*.


----------



## 18soundart

Simon es ese mero


----------



## juanfilas

sancas dijo:


> Si el micrófono es barato pero los gastos de envió 90€ a España, nada seguiremos intentando entender esto de la calibración, por cierto alguien me podía explicar que quiere decir
> 
> (Coja un altavoz de bajos o de bajos-medios, mida sus parámetros Thiele-Small e incorpórelo a un cajón cerrado con el volumen conocido. Con los datos obtenidos, utilice un programa de simulación y calcule la respuesta de frecuencia en un semiespacio (2 Pi).)
> 
> Esto es del manual de arta saludos



El manual de ARTA tiene por lo menos 100 páginas y pocas veces he visto un manual tan claro, fijate en che.es que esta en español.
Si el Dayton te sale caro fijate el ECM8000 + alguna placa de sonido con phantom.

pd: si no sabes la diferencia entre entre radiación full space y half space (4pi y 2pi radianes) te recomiendo leer mas sobre el tema (hay mucha info en el foro) ya que es muy probable que si bien, puedas hacer las mediciones, no sepas interpretarlas correctamente.

Sino, pregunta que para esto estamos acá 

Saludos!


----------



## pantry2

Hola muchachos tengo que hacerles una consulta... porque tenia ganas de armar una caja a 2 woofer de la linea pionner mod ts-w303f y resulta que es un woofer free air... me dijeron y para que suene bien tenia que ponerlo en la luneta... y la verdad que el auto lo tengo hace poco y no me va agujerearlo queria saber si alguno de ustedes me podria acesorar... desde ya les agradesco... gaston. (Aclaro que queria ponerlos en un bafle tipo reflex)


----------



## 18soundart

pantry2 dijo:


> Hola muchachos tengo que hacerles una consulta... porque tenia ganas de armar una caja a 2 woofer de la linea pionner mod ts-w303f y resulta que es un woofer free air... me dijeron y para que suene bien tenia que ponerlo en la luneta... y la verdad que el auto lo tengo hace poco y no me va agujerearlo queria saber si alguno de ustedes me podria acesorar... desde ya les agradesco... gaston. (Aclaro que queria ponerlos en un bafle tipo reflex)



Pos la mejor opcion seria que lo pusieras en uno tipo sellado lo mas grande que puedas y que sea cuando menos de 60 litros cubicos, difinitivamente no trabajaria bien en uno tipo reflex.
 desde ZAPOPAN


----------



## pantry2

gracias ZAPOPAN... te agradesco mucho. amigazo Averigue por internet y me pedia 170L en reflex puede ser?


----------



## 18soundart

pantry2 dijo:


> gracias ZAPOPAN... te agradesco mucho. amigazo Averigue por internet y me pedia 170L en reflex puede ser?



Si puede ser , pero imaginate el tamaño del cajon de 170 litros


----------



## pantry2

Ja ja tenes razon... segun estuve leyendo esos parlantes fueron echos para ser puestos un la luneta... y mi vehiculo es un vw voyage... y quedaria medio grosero cortar casi toda la luneta... la verdad es que esos parlantes vinieron de regalo... u estam buenos... y los quise colocar. Pregunta hay diferencia en sonido... en comparacion sellada y reflex. No ?


----------



## 18soundart

pantry2 dijo:


> Ja ja tenes razon... segun estuve leyendo esos parlantes fueron echos para ser puestos un la luneta... y mi vehiculo es un vw voyage... y quedaria medio grosero cortar casi toda la luneta... la verdad es que esos parlantes vinieron de regalo... u estam buenos... y los quise colocar. Pregunta hay diferencia en sonido... en comparacion sellada y reflex. No ?



SI , Suenan diferente en distintos cajones,
nota .. ZAPOPAN es la ciudad en donde vivo, y esta esta en el estado de JALISCO, MEXICO



En los modelos de las bocinas cuando terminan con la letra F quiere decir que son free air, y en lo personal no recomiendo ese tipo de bocinas, lo mejor es de determinar que tipo de sonido quieres y de ahi decidir cual bocina comprar , si la quieres para generar mucha presion sonora (((SPL))) con bocinas que trabajen en un cajon tipo reflex estan bien y si lo que quieres es calidad sonora (((QS))) pos los sellados son mejores


----------



## pantry2

Muchas gracias... por tu paciencia... lo que queria es presion... ya que tengo 2 tweeter selenium st 300. 2 driver 405... y 2 woofer selenium que bueno me parece esos no los voy a poner... son de 8 pulgadas...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Amigos, yo tengo unas cajas de unos subwoofer de 12" que tienen 93cm de alto x 25.1cm de fondo x 37.5cm de ancho y su salida de aire mide 7cm de diámetro y 12.5cm de fondo. Quisiera hacer otros cajónes para los mismos woofers pero quiero hacerlas con menos altura y con mas profundidad para compensar los litros.
Están hechas con MDF 12mm y según unos cálculos tienen 72.19 Litros en total las cajas y mi duda es:

¿Se arruinaría el sonido que tienen si armo unas cajas con los mismo litros y mismas medidas de ventilación, pero con diferentes medidas de la caja y diferente ubicación de la salida de aire?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## 18soundart

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Amigos, yo tengo unas cajas de unos subwoofer de 12" que tienen 93cm de alto x 25.1cm de fondo x 37.5cm de ancho y su salida de aire mide 7cm de diámetro y 12.5cm de fondo. Quisiera hacer otros cajónes para los mismos woofers pero quiero hacerlas con menos altura y con mas profundidad para compensar los litros.
> Están hechas con MDF 12mm y según unos cálculos tienen 72.19 Litros en total las cajas y mi duda es:
> 
> ¿Se arruinaría el sonido que tienen si armo unas cajas con los mismo litros y mismas medidas de ventilación, pero con diferentes medidas de la caja y diferente ubicación de la salida de aire?
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Si mantienes las mismas medidas de los litros y del port esta bien , pero cuidando que las mismas no sean multiplos de altura , anchura y profundidad , con respecto al port este puede estar en culaquier lugar y tambien se deve de cuidar que no se obstruya la salida de aire y que sea minimo de retirado de algun obstaculo la medida del diametro del port.
saludos desde ZAPOPAN


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Gracias 18soundart, pero no me queda claro algo:



18soundart dijo:


> Si mantienes las mismas medidas de los litros y del port esta bien , pero cuidando que las mismas no sean multiplos de altura , anchura y profundidad...



Te refieres a que ninguna cara del bafle debe medir lo mismo que los litros de la caja???

Veras, me guie con esta pagina: http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/box_wizard.asp

Y las nuevas cajas pienso hacerlas de 60cm de alto x 37.5cm de ancho x 40.4cm de fondo, para sacar el mismo litraje.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## 18soundart

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Gracias 18soundart, pero no me queda claro algo:
> 
> 
> 
> Te refieres a que ninguna cara del bafle debe medir lo mismo que los litros de la caja???
> 
> Veras, me guie con esta pagina: http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/rftech/box_wizard.asp
> 
> Y las nuevas cajas pienso hacerlas de 60cm de alto x 37.5cm de ancho x 40.4cm de fondo, para sacar el mismo litraje.
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



lo que quiero decir es de que no importan las medidas del cajon y su forma siempre y cuando estas te den la misma cantidad de litros nesesarios para el buen funcionamiento del cajon.


----------



## locodelafonola

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Y las nuevas cajas pienso hacerlas de 60cm de alto x 37.5cm de ancho x 40.4cm de fondo, para sacar el mismo litraje.SALUDOS!!!


      amigo acabo de usar el programa que hace referencia  el link...y tomando como referencia las medidas que dio como ejemplo.en la primera ecuaccion da 57.49 y en la segunda 63.28...no son los mismos litros


----------



## 18soundart

locodelafonola dijo:


> amigo acabo de usar el programa que hace referencia  el link...y tomando como referencia las medidas que dio como ejemplo.en la primera ecuaccion da 57.49 y en la segunda 63.28...no son los mismos litros



tonses lo que nesesita es recalcular las dimenciones del cajon


----------



## Mastodonte Man

locodelafonola dijo:


> amigo acabo de usar el programa que hace referencia  el link...y tomando como referencia las medidas que dio como ejemplo.en la primera ecuaccion da 57.49 y en la segunda 63.28...no son los mismos litros



No se que abras hecho en el programa porque a mi me siguen dando los litros correctos:

A) Bafles actuales: MDF 12mm, *MEDIDAS EXTERNAS* 93cm de alto x 25.1cm de fondo x 37.5cm = 72.19 Litros

B) Bafles futuros: MDF 15mm (16mm segun el programa del link), *MEDIDAS EXTERNAS* 60cm de alto x 37.5cm de ancho x 40.4cm de fondo = 72.47 Litros (0.28 Litros de mas, porque estos llevaran agarraderas)

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## 18soundart

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> No se que abras hecho en el programa porque a mi me siguen dando los litros correctos:
> 
> A) Bafles actuales: MDF 12mm, *MEDIDAS EXTERNAS* 93cm de alto x 25.1cm de fondo x 37.5cm = 72.19 Litros
> 
> B) Bafles futuros: MDF 15mm (16mm segun el programa del link), *MEDIDAS EXTERNAS* 60cm de alto x 37.5cm de ancho x 40.4cm de fondo = 72.47 Litros (0.28 Litros de mas, porque estos llevaran agarraderas)
> 
> SALUDOS!!!



Primero. no es recomendable para bocinas para bajos que la madera se menor a 18 m.m. 
segundo, posiblemente la diferiencia esta en que la madera del primero es de 12 m.m. y del segundo esta de 15 m.m. . de cualquier  manera para sacar los litros de cubisidad lo mejor es hacer la ecuacion con las medidas internas para asi sacar cualquier diferiencia de algun aditamento extra como el que dices de que llevara agarraderas


----------



## Webtronica

Hola comenzare los gabinetes para los Accuton. Estoy cercano a los 30 litros, un poco grande para mi gusto éro es la unica manera de colocar el DÁpolito..
Subo fotos


----------



## juanfilas

Webtronica dijo:


> Hola comenzare los gabinetes para los Accuton. Estoy cercano a los 30 litros, un poco grande para mi gusto éro es la unica manera de colocar el DÁpolito..
> Subo fotos


 
Buenísimo Webtronica, esperamos fotos de esas preciosidades :babear:


----------



## ramiro77

Muy top lo tuyo webtronica 
Vas a hacer books o columnas? Reflex o sellada? 30 litros es casi lo que llevaron mis columnas


----------



## Webtronica

ramiro77 dijo:


> Muy top lo tuyo webtronica
> Vas a hacer books o columnas? Reflex o sellada? 30 litros es casi lo que llevaron mis columnas



Hola Ramiro:
Exactamente da 42 litros, es una configuracion DÁpolito con el Tweeter de cinta.
En breve subo fotos...






Gracias





ramiro77 dijo:


> Muy top lo tuyo webtronica
> Vas a hacer books o columnas? Reflex o sellada? 30 litros es casi lo que llevaron mis columnas



Rami, segun el consejo de Accuton, es mejor en caja sintonizada, como lleva dos de estos de
6" creo que un tubo de 3" sintonizado segun lo indicado por ellos.
Con  Juan Filas vamos a desarrollar el  divisor de frecuencia. 
Trataremos de estar en la busqueda de la excelencia


----------



## AntonioAA

Publiquen !!! 
...no olviden todas las condiciones para que un D'Appolito sea tal ....
Ya con 6" baja bastante la frecuencia de corte y hay que ver si el tw se las banca...


----------



## ramiro77

Bien por el tubo de 3" Antonio. En las columnas mías usé tubo de 4" y el largo suficiente. Cero venteo.
Ahora me llama la atención el litraje... Mis Peerless piden 15 litros cada uno. A cuánto bajan esos Accuton?


----------



## Webtronica

Aqui uno de los consejos y este dato es por cada Acuton..

Vb: 15L, Port diameter: 40mm, Length: 100mm, Fres: 43Hz, F-3dB: 41Hz, Q: 0.50 (extended bass)



Aqui una de las piezas 

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...tDNDD4APeiIDwAg&itbs=1&sa=X&ved=0CD0QrQMwCDgU



Especificaciones y mediciones de fabrica...

http://www.accuton.com/old_site/img/products/c_drivers/C95/C95-T6VB.pdf


----------



## AntonioAA

Que pedazo de bestias los Accuton ! Ni pregunto precio .... Supongo que van a quedar una maravilla.

Publique todas sus elucubraciones, Webtronica.

Ramiro: A mi me encanta el tubo de sintonia exagerado ... si bien tiene su "trampa" ... si te fijas el WinIsd ... hay un numerito que pone abajo , y es la frecuencia de resonancia del tubo , cuando empieza a portarse como "organ pipe".
Si lo haces demasiado largo , puede resonar en frecuencias audibles!!!


----------



## osk_rin

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tuve que usar toda mi "cajita de trucos" . Para abreviarla , opté por usar filtro de 1er. orden en el woofer para que "llenara" mas la zona en que el tweeter no respondia tan bien y un 2do orden de Q bastante alto para "matarlo" en la Fs al tweeter .
> Por encima de 3000 los tweeters son IMPECABLES.
> Ahi se equilibro la respuesta y a la escucha eran por demas de agradables!
> Mi temor era que se descontrolara la fase , afortunadamente no fue asi .
> Conclusion final , esta es la respuesta que obtuve , y en amarillo con el tweeter invertido:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 98261
> 
> Satisfactoria a mi entender y corroborado al oido ...



ya vi, con detalle es algo muy similar a lo que ando hacindo yo  hasta en corte de frecuencia quedara casi igual  

saludos


----------



## Webtronica

Bueno aqui los comienzos....
Pero estoy frenado en los fresados....


----------



## juanfilas

AntonioAA dijo:


> Publiquen !!!
> ...no olviden todas las condiciones para que un D'Appolito sea tal ....
> Ya con 6" baja bastante la frecuencia de corte y hay que ver si el tw se las banca...



No hace falta seguir las lineas clásicas de diseño, con una configuración mtm se pueden hacer 1000 cosas mejores q un d appolito clásico.

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juanfilas dijo:


> No hace falta seguir las lineas clásicas de diseño, con una configuración mtm se pueden hacer 1000 cosas mejores q un d appolito clásico.


Y... puede ser, pero el diseño de D'Appolito busca algo muy específico utilizando propiedades geométricas y acústicas para lograrlo. 
Ya sabemos que un MTM no es muy bueno a menos que esté diseñado para lo que se lo pensó, y que lo mismo puede lograrse "complicando" un poco el xover o hacíendolo activo, pero bueno... la idea de Don D'Appolito no es del todo mala....


----------



## ramiro77

AntonioAA dijo:


> Que pedazo de bestias los Accuton ! Ni pregunto precio .... Supongo que van a quedar una maravilla.
> 
> Publique todas sus elucubraciones, Webtronica.
> 
> Ramiro: A mi me encanta el tubo de sintonia exagerado ... si bien tiene su "trampa" ... si te fijas el WinIsd ... hay un numerito que pone abajo , y es la frecuencia de resonancia del tubo , cuando empieza a portarse como "organ pipe".
> Si lo haces demasiado largo , puede resonar en frecuencias audibles!!!



No le dí mucha bola porque las medidas salían inclusive similares a las de las Jamo que tenía antes... Pero qué dato decís vos? No lo ví nunca en el winisd beta. Tal vez sea en el alfa, que no lo uso por lo caprichoso que es.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo uso la Alpha ... fijate esta pantallita , la elegi a proposito ... da una "First Port resonance"  de 570 Hz!  ... 



Es algo a tener en cuenta.





osk_rin dijo:


> ya vi, con detalle es algo muy similar a lo que ando hacindo yo  hasta en corte de frecuencia quedara casi igual
> 
> saludos



En ese proyecto use 1.87mHy para el woofer ( sin compensacion de impedancia ) , en otros entre 1,2 y 1,9 mHy .

Todos parlantes de entre 5 1/4 y 6" .....


----------



## ramiro77

Muy interesante Antonio! Ahora voy a probar!
Cómo es el fenómeno? Entra a resonar solo el tubo y crea una nueva onda? O cuando aparece un tono de 570 y pico de hz (en ese caso que mostrás) se potencia también con el tubo?

Pregunto de ignorante porque si el caso es el segundo no se supone que debería absorber lo que pasa adentro de la caja antes de que llegue al tubo?


----------



## AntonioAA

No soy experto en eso ... pero gracias a eso existen los organos , las flautas etc etc...

http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/waves/opecol.html


----------



## juanfilas

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y... puede ser, pero el diseño de D'Appolito busca algo muy específico utilizando propiedades geométricas y acústicas para lograrlo.
> Ya sabemos que un MTM no es muy bueno a menos que esté diseñado para lo que se lo pensó, y que lo mismo puede lograrse "complicando" un poco el xover o hacíendolo activo, pero bueno... la idea de Don D'Appolito no es del todo mala....



De eso no hay duda, pero el tema es que son todos bafles pensados teniendo en cuenta solo eso, el bafle y una que otra compezación psicoacústica, una vez que los pones en una sala dejan de ser lo que son y al oyente  le llegan todo tipo de reflexiones + sonido directo y dependiendo de como esta armado el bafle (fuente puntual, d´apollito, line array, dipolo, etc.) + como es la sala (grande, chica, absorbente, difusiva, reflexiva, balanceada, no balanceada, etc.) tenemos todo tipo de resultado, desde muy bueno, a muy malo. Por eso digo, no es un mal diseño un d´apollito, pero es mejor diseño para la sala de Webtronica (y su gusto personal) un MTM con el AMT cortado en bastante alta frecuencia (algo de 3.5khz). Veremos como sale finalmente.

Saludos!


----------



## Webtronica

Aqui la presentacin de los ceramicos sobre los futuros frentes.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=7078&catid=newimages


----------



## ramiro77

Cómo vas con el proyecto webtronica?
Los otros pares de bafles qué tal?


----------



## Webtronica

ramiro77 dijo:


> Cómo vas con el proyecto webtronica?
> Los otros pares de bafles qué tal?



Hola Ramiro ....
Espero el finde poder realizar los fresados...
Te cuento...


----------



## ramiro77

Hablaste con Juan por la plancha para poder apoyarte y hacer los circulos perfectos? Por teléfono me es imposible de explicarte 
Si no conseguiste nada, te hago un dibujo en CAD y lo pongo acá. Verás que es una pavada tanto hacerlo como usarlo.


----------



## juanfilas

Webtronica ya tiene la plancha, la fresadora, todo! en fin, no me rompas nada!!!


----------



## ramiro77

Jajajaja qué grande! Siempre tan generoso ud.
Por acá terminé los míos. Me faltan las piecitas para apoyarlos y las rejas de tela. En cuanto termino con la facu (que dicho sea de paso estoy a full, terminé recién de liquidar apuntes para mañana que tengo parcial) ya los termino y hago el hilo como te prometí!


----------



## Webtronica

Hoa Ramiro, Juan, como andan....
Yo aqui practicando sobre maderas estos es para carpinteros de alto vuelo.....


----------



## fermin luna

ramiro77 dijo:


> Hablaste con Juan por la plancha para poder apoyarte y hacer los circulos perfectos? Por teléfono me es imposible de explicarte
> Si no conseguiste nada, te hago un dibujo en CAD y lo pongo acá. Verás que es una pavada tanto hacerlo como usarlo.



yo quisiera saber cómo se hacen bien los círculos   debo hacerlos


y cambiando un poco de tema pero no tanto (si queda offtopic borrad por favor!); algún libro que me recomienden? tengo ALTA cumbia en la cabeza con tanto horn y Buttleworth, creo que hoy sé menos de parlantes que hace cinco meses!!!  saludos a todos!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Tengo una pequeña cuestión en cuanto a la mejor manera de acomodar un Subwoofer Reflex Isobárico donde se requiere la mayor extensión en bajas frecuencias posible.


¿Por qué en configuración isobárica?
Debido al tamaño. 

Cada Subwoofer requiere aproximadamente 180L de volumen interno para una F3 de 25Hz.
Un par de los sub's, requeriría 400L de volumen interno para F3 de 25Hz (Con un aumento de SPL de 3.3db).

Y el baffle en configuración isobárica requiere un volumen de 125L para una F3 de 21.6Hz (-5db de SPL comparado con el primer reflex sencillo).


Al menos, si siguiese los requerimientos al pie de la letra del cliente. Entraría en conflicto primero con las potencias involucradas y el SPL obtenido Vs Extensión en bajas frecuencias. Lo que si es claro, es que NO hay espacio para 400L y veo algo complicado 180L. El Isobárico no tiene problemas con el espacio. Además, presenta una extensión en graves realmente asombrosa, pero con una eficiencia tirada totalmente al caracho...

Es claro que entre 25 y 21Hz la diferencia es casi ridícula a oído... Pero, al cliente lo que pida. Además, si la extensión en graves no fuese determinante, 180L (F3 25Hz) aun seguirían siendo muy grande.
Respecto a las potencias involucradas, al menos no le veo problema. Yo podría construir cualquiera que sea la que se necesite. Total, a mi no me va a llegar el recibo de la energía eléctrica. 
Los Subwoofers cuentan con doble bobina a 4Ohms. Con 1 Sub se usaría a 8Ohms y en pares se ocuparía a 4Ohms.

Entonces, en la configuración isobárica veo más fácil construir la caja que está sola abajo.







¿Tienen experiencia con éste tipo de cajas?
¿Realmente ayudan a disminuir el volumen requerido por los altavoces tal como lo muestra WinISD por ejemplo?
Es la primera vez que haría una de estas cajas... No sé que secretos guarden, es mejor preguntar antes que meterse en problemas. 

Por si quisieran perder el tiempo un rato, les adjunto las simulaciones y el modelo del altavoz. Lo acabo de medir hace unas horas con Arta. Para ser un Subwoofer de $60USD de procedencia Asiática  me sorprendió un poco lo que es capaz de hacer.

http://bit.ly/1j1ZVW5

Saludos al foro!


----------



## juanfilas

Tacatomon dijo:


> Tengo una pequeña cuestión en cuanto a la mejor manera de acomodar un Subwoofer Reflex Isobárico donde se requiere la mayor extensión en bajas frecuencias posible.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué en configuración isobárica?
> Debido al tamaño.
> 
> Cada Subwoofer requiere aproximadamente 180L de volumen interno para una F3 de 25Hz.
> Un par de los sub's, requeriría 400L de volumen interno para F3 de 25Hz (Con un aumento de SPL de 3.3db).
> 
> Y el baffle en configuración isobárica requiere un volumen de 125L para una F3 de 21.6Hz (-5db de SPL comparado con el primer reflex sencillo).
> 
> 
> Al menos, si siguiese los requerimientos al pie de la letra del cliente. Entraría en conflicto primero con las potencias involucradas y el SPL obtenido Vs Extensión en bajas frecuencias. Lo que si es claro, es que NO hay espacio para 400L y veo algo complicado 180L. El Isobárico no tiene problemas con el espacio. Además, presenta una extensión en graves realmente asombrosa, pero con una eficiencia tirada totalmente al caracho...
> 
> Es claro que entre 25 y 21Hz la diferencia es casi ridícula a oído... Pero, al cliente lo que pida. Además, si la extensión en graves no fuese determinante, 180L (F3 25Hz) aun seguirían siendo muy grande.
> Respecto a las potencias involucradas, al menos no le veo problema. Yo podría construir cualquiera que sea la que se necesite. Total, a mi no me va a llegar el recibo de la energía eléctrica.
> Los Subwoofers cuentan con doble bobina a 4Ohms. Con 1 Sub se usaría a 8Ohms y en pares se ocuparía a 4Ohms.
> 
> Entonces, en la configuración isobárica veo más fácil construir la caja que está sola abajo.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Lsy9pcA.gif
> 
> ¿Tienen experiencia con éste tipo de cajas?
> ¿Realmente ayudan a disminuir el volumen requerido por los altavoces tal como lo muestra WinISD por ejemplo?
> Es la primera vez que haría una de estas cajas... No sé que secretos guarden, es mejor preguntar antes que meterse en problemas.
> 
> Por si quisieran perder el tiempo un rato, les adjunto las simulaciones y el modelo del altavoz. Lo acabo de medir hace unas horas con Arta. Para ser un Subwoofer de $60USD de procedencia Asiática  me sorprendió un poco lo que es capaz de hacer.
> 
> http://bit.ly/1j1ZVW5
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Gasta en un solo driver, caja cerrada mas chica y transformada de Linkwitz


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Mas o menos así va la cosa?






Esto de la TL es nuevo para mi.

Sé que varios compañeros de por acá la dominan. No exige mucho electrónica-mente hablando, pero para mi es algo nuevo. A duras penas calculo un filtro pasivo de 1er orden (De bajadita y con viento a favor)...  

Aunque, me gustaba mas la idea del Isobárico (Se ve mejor, se cobra mas).
Y si, puedo aceptar un curso rápido sobre la LT 

Saludos!

PS: Tengo 1 solo sub por el momento, pero es probable que el cliente traiga otro (Va en serio lo del "Extreme Sub-bass).


----------



## Delphos

Hola amigo tacatomon, hace tiempo, creo que en este mismo hilo, tocaste el tema de el cubo18, una pregunta, ya no seguiste con este proyecto??
Saludos


----------



## 18soundart

Tacatomon dijo:


> Tengo una pequeña cuestión en cuanto a la mejor manera de acomodar un Subwoofer Reflex Isobárico donde se requiere la mayor extensión en bajas frecuencias posible.
> 
> 
> ¿Por qué en configuración isobárica?
> Debido al tamaño.
> 
> Cada Subwoofer requiere aproximadamente 180L de volumen interno para una F3 de 25Hz.
> Un par de los sub's, requeriría 400L de volumen interno para F3 de 25Hz (Con un aumento de SPL de 3.3db).
> 
> Y el baffle en configuración isobárica requiere un volumen de 125L para una F3 de 21.6Hz (-5db de SPL comparado con el primer reflex sencillo).
> 
> 
> Al menos, si siguiese los requerimientos al pie de la letra del cliente. Entraría en conflicto primero con las potencias involucradas y el SPL obtenido Vs Extensión en bajas frecuencias. Lo que si es claro, es que NO hay espacio para 400L y veo algo complicado 180L. El Isobárico no tiene problemas con el espacio. Además, presenta una extensión en graves realmente asombrosa, pero con una eficiencia tirada totalmente al caracho...
> 
> Es claro que entre 25 y 21Hz la diferencia es casi ridícula a oído... Pero, al cliente lo que pida. Además, si la extensión en graves no fuese determinante, 180L (F3 25Hz) aun seguirían siendo muy grande.
> Respecto a las potencias involucradas, al menos no le veo problema. Yo podría construir cualquiera que sea la que se necesite. Total, a mi no me va a llegar el recibo de la energía eléctrica.
> Los Subwoofers cuentan con doble bobina a 4Ohms. Con 1 Sub se usaría a 8Ohms y en pares se ocuparía a 4Ohms.
> 
> Entonces, en la configuración isobárica veo más fácil construir la caja que está sola abajo.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Lsy9pcA.gif
> 
> ¿Tienen experiencia con éste tipo de cajas?
> ¿Realmente ayudan a disminuir el volumen requerido por los altavoces tal como lo muestra WinISD por ejemplo?
> Es la primera vez que haría una de estas cajas... No sé que secretos guarden, es mejor preguntar antes que meterse en problemas.
> 
> Por si quisieran perder el tiempo un rato, les adjunto las simulaciones y el modelo del altavoz. Lo acabo de medir hace unas horas con Arta. Para ser un Subwoofer de $60USD de procedencia Asiática  me sorprendió un poco lo que es capaz de hacer.
> 
> http://bit.ly/1j1ZVW5
> 
> Saludos al foro!



Lo que si te puedo recomdar es de que contemples que en este tipo de cajon es de que el altavoz que quede encerrado se calentara mucho y correra el riesgo de que se funda algunas de sus partes o tambien por el mismo calor tendra como efecto que cambiara sus parametros en comparacion del altavoz que no este encerrado , y tambien el de que estos cajones no son recomendables para uso prolongado por lo ya antes mencionado


----------



## fermin luna

TANTA energía se disipa en forma de calor?  :estudiando: 





18soundart dijo:


> Lo que si te puedo recomdar es de que contemples que en este tipo de cajon es de que el altavoz que quede encerrado se calentara mucho y correra el riesgo de que se funda algunas de sus partes o tambien por el mismo calor tendra como efecto que cambiara sus parametros en comparacion del altavoz que no este encerrado , y tambien el de que estos cajones no son recomendables para uso prolongado por lo ya antes mencionado


----------



## AntonioAA

Me temo que si , Fermin... no pude encontrar un numero preciso , pero creo haber visto que el rendimiento no supera el 10% !! 
No es lo mismo un parlantito de 50w en casa , que las "bestias" que estan hablando ellos , con varios cientos de watts en uso CONTINUO....

Con respecto al tema que se trata aqui , no puedo opinar porque no tengo experiencia ... lo que me dice el "olfato" es que para poner un parlante con la LT y esa exigencia ... va a tener que ser MUY ROBUSTO ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Empecemos por el principio: Para que van a usar ese baffle con esa extensión en graves???? Es uso "HiFi doméstico"  o es para PA con parvas de watts aplicados???? Las técnicas de diseño son diferentes y la extensión en graves también....


----------



## Tacatomon

@Delphos

Debido a otros proyectos, dejé pausado el primer modelo del Cubo18 Sub. Pero, ahí sigue y aun falta hacer el otro y darles acabado para terminar. Espero dentro de algunas semanas retomar el camino con ellos.

@18soundart

Lo tendré en cuenta, aunque son subwoofers con una buena ventilación en el motor magnético, yo creo que si se la pueden bancar incluso en cajones sellados.

@Zoidberg

Pues el encargo fue sencillo: "Sacale todo el grave que puedas a este subwoofer, lo requiero para uso personal para películas en la casa y eventuales fiestas" Si necesitas otro, te lo traigo...

Me imagino que sería un uso general, tanto en interiores como exteriores.

Y, practicando con la LT, no puedo lograr que la excursión se mantenga controlada. Suponiendo una Xmax de 10mm (Comunes en un subwoofer de 12" barato) se pasa con tan solo *50*W aplicados al Subwoofer en un baffle sellado de 100L.

Acá un poco de las simulaciones con la LT un poco mas "controlada" según yo...

http://bit.ly/1cdWTuI

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, si es para uso en casa para peliculas y "eventuales fiestas" entonces si es posible aplicar la LT sin demasiado riesgo para el parlante y bajar hasta los 20Hz.
Ahora hay que ver cual es el parlante que vas a usar, por que debe tener la Fs lo más baja posible y una buena Xmax para no tener que meterle demasiada potencia, pero como ya tenés los parlantes disponibles pues tendrás que usar esos.
Ahora viene el contacto con la realidad : En la figura de la planilla de TrueAudio que subiste un par de posts más atrás aparece que querés pasar de 44Hz/0.73 a 20Hz/0.707 y eso requiere un refuerzo de casi 11dB a 20Hz (en teoría).
Yo te recomiendo llevarlo a 20Hz con un Q=0.5. Con eso vas a ver que la caída es mucho mas progresiva, y que a 20Hz tenés una atenuación de 6dB (es una caída LR). Por otra parte, la necesidad de refuerzo de potencia a 20Hz ahora es de 8dB (mas o menos 6 veces), pero en la realidad, a menos que reproduzcas el sonido de un sintetizador totalmente desajustado, es imposible que tengas una grabación donde el SPL a 20Hz deba ser el mismo que a 40 o 100Hz. Por último, con un parlante de 12" y Xmax=10mm *pico-a-pico* solo podés esperar 85dB SPL a 20Hz, lo cual si bien no es mucho, está mas o menos dentro de lo "usable" en una casa aunque para pelis pueda paracer poco (y no estoy contando los 6dB extra de refuerzo del piso que nos harían llegar a los 91dB SPL). Por supuesto que podés exceder la Xmax aunque el parlante distorsione bastante (mientras no llegue a la Xlim), por que en películas esa distorsión no creo que se aprecie "en los pasos de un dinosaurio de Jurassic Park".

Por supuesto, todo esto vale suponiendo que puedas montar un sistema activo para el subwoofer donde tengas no solo la LT, sino también los filtros para los satélites (no tan importantes para pelis, pero son necesarios) y el FPB del subwoofer y que tengas la posibilidad de meter componentes entre el preamp y *LOS *amplis.


----------



## Tacatomon

Si la LT tan solo requiere el circuito de la planilla de Excel, no le veo mucho problema a la electrónica. Y si, tengo que ver si es posible agregar la electrónica necesaria en el subwoofer (HPF, LT, LPF) que si bien es necesaria, tendría que convencer al cliente de que acceda a "costearla".

Con las modificaciones que sugieres, Zoidberg, en efecto la curva deja de ser tan pronunciada, pero aún así con 50W estamos en el límite tal como lo dice WinISD. Es claro que en pocas ocasiones el subwoofer tendrá oportunidad de reproducir esas frecuencias, pero tengo el temor de que le quieran dar rosca al sub y muera en el acto (Como hay amplificadores de buena potencia en juego sin limitadores, el riesgo permanece)...

Voy a tener que platicar bien con el cliente. Igual y lo convenzo de que tanto subgrave no es necesario.

Se agradecen sus comentarios compañeros!

PS: El subwoofer no es la gran cosa, es igual a este: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Por el tamaño que tiene el imán, he fijado el Xmax empíricamente en 10mm. Pero por la forma de la suspensión, puede que sea más. De todos modos, no quisiera arriesgarme a que el former de la bobina tope al fondo del motor.
En la configuración Reflex se obtiene mas SPL, y mucho mas si incluimos otro Sub, pero pues el tamaño sería el problema. Cosa que en el Isobárico no pasa (Al igual que con la respuesta en baja frecuencia), a costa de la pobre eficiencia y potencia extra (Y evitando el gasto extra en la electrónica).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Si la LT tan solo requiere el circuito de la planilla de Excel, no le veo mucho problema a la electrónica. Y si, tengo que ver si es posible agregar la electrónica necesaria en el subwoofer (HPF, LT, LPF) que si bien es necesaria, tendría que convencer al cliente de que acceda a "costearla".


Para el sub solo necesitás la LT y un filtro pasa-bajos para definir el rango de frecuencias de operación (el orden del FPB depende del que usés para los satélites), así que el gasto en electrónica no es demasiado grande, pero hay que considerar el gabinete, la fuente, fichas, etc, etc.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Con las modificaciones que sugieres, Zoidberg, en efecto la curva deja de ser tan pronunciada, pero aún así con 50W estamos en el límite tal como lo dice WinISD. Es claro que en pocas ocasiones el subwoofer tendrá oportunidad de reproducir esas frecuencias, pero tengo el temor de que le quieran dar rosca al sub y muera en el acto (Como hay amplificadores de buena potencia en juego sin limitadores, el riesgo permanece)...





Tacatomon dijo:


> Por el tamaño que tiene el imán, he fijado el Xmax empíricamente en  10mm. Pero por la forma de la suspensión, puede que sea más. De todos  modos, no quisiera arriesgarme a que el former de la bobina tope al  fondo del motor.
> En la configuración Reflex se obtiene mas SPL, y mucho mas si incluimos  otro Sub, pero pues el tamaño sería el problema. Cosa que en el  Isobárico no pasa (Al igual que con la respuesta en baja frecuencia), a  costa de la pobre eficiencia y potencia extra (Y evitando el gasto extra  en la electrónica).



A ver: Con un Q=0.5 tenés la mínima excursión posible, y como verás, has aumentado 5 veces la potencia máxima aplicable antes de llegar al Xmax. Sin embargo, si le dan rosca al ampli, principalmente van a operar sobre los 40 a 60Hz que es donde las grabaciones tienen mayor "contenido". El problema acá no es el uso para películas, por que al usarlo en un lugar cerrado tenés mucha ganancia de graves por la sala y estás recontra-sobrado con los 50W. El verdadero problema es el tema "fiestas", donde van a operar - probablemente - al aire libre, y entonces este tipo de cajas no sirve por que son omnidireccionales en vez de direccionales como las que se usan para PA, y esto trae aparejado una dispersión del sonido que hace que se "escuche a menos volumen" aun cuando irradien igual SPL (habría que considerar también la eficiencia de cada caja ).

En resumen, si querés aumentar tu ganancia, y ya que el tío tiene dos parlantes iguales, podés ofrecerle dos cajas en lugar de una: la primera cerrada y ecualizada con la LT para cine y música y operando hasta menos de 20Hz, la segunda en algún tipo de pseudo-horn como los que andan por acá para uso en PA con la idea de darle rosca en las fiestas pero operativa solo hasta los 40 o 45Hz.

Viste??? Ya te mejoré el negocio


----------



## Tacatomon

Heheheh, Se agradece el empujón en el negocio!

Bueno, todo esto lo tomaré en cuenta cuando hable con el cliente. De ahí depende evaluar realmente el espacio disponible, los requerimientos exactos y el presupuesto involucrado.

Pero, sin duda la opción con la LT promete.

Los mantendré informados de como sale este sub.

Saludos!


----------



## Davi700

Hola a todos,

Considerando que el altavoz de 2 vías con woofer ScanSpeak, la elección de la mejor calidad de sonido: utilizar tweeter Morel MDT32s ScanSpeak o Discovery?
Nota: Nota: Me gusta el sonido completo de twitter, el sonido no delgada. Les agradezco a todos.

  Especificaciones:
Morel MDT32S 1" Textile Dome Tweeter, Znom 8 ohm, Re 5.2 ohm,Le@1kHz 0.09 mH,fs 650 Hz,BL 3.5 N/A,Sensitivity - 1W / 1m 90 dB,Nom. Power DIN 200 W,Net weight 0.56 kg
………………………………………………………………………………..
ScanSpeak Discovery D2608/9130 1" Textile Dome HDS Tweeter
Znom8 ohm, Le  0.04 mh, Re 5.6, Fs 700, Qms 0.51, Qes 0.65, Qts 0.29, Bl 2.6, 80W, 160W DIN Max(?)
Net weight 0.7 kg
………………………………………..
Woofer  Scanspeak 22W/8534G00 Discovery 8" Fs 30, Qms4.14 ,Qes 0.43 ,Qts 0.39 ,Bl 7.8tm,
70W, max 120W


----------



## Fitap

Hola foro nuevamente jodiendo, nose si se pregunto, no lo encontre o no supe encontrarlo.

El tema es el siguiente, queria saber si hay algun inconveniente en usar componentes de distintos Ohms, osea, hay problemas al usar tweeters de 6 Ohms, con medios de 8 Ohms? El woofer es de 6 Ohms.

Sino va aca, borrar por favor.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

No hay problema en mezclar ... solo tener en cuenta cual va a ser tu impedancia minima y ver si la soporta el amplificador.


----------



## Fitap

AntonioAA, gracias por responder.
Sip, el ampli se banca impedancia de 4 Ohms y 8 Ohms, A y B, excepto que si es 4 Ohms, solamente conectar en A o B.

Saludos.


----------



## LuisTesla

Saludos Foro, queria colaborar con un Link que vi con varios software para diseño.

http://www.tolvan.com/index.php?page=/edge/edge.php

Realmente no he tenido tiempo de probarlos, creo que el mas interesante es The Edge, para simular "baffle step".

*Un abrazo y Feliz Año!!!*


----------



## salomon103

Hola. se podra tener un bafle con diferentes puertos de sintonia, uno en la madera frontal sin tubo, solamente el hueco de unas 3 pulgadas y otro con tubo rectangular de 10x30 cm de ancho por 10cm de fondo. Tendre poblemas con esto.

Es para sonido en directo de un bafle de 200 litros con parlante de 18 pulgadas, al cual al quererlo sintonizar con generador de tonos+resistencia+voltimetro me pide un hueco mas grande.

El bafle con parlante instalado actualmente me marca una frecuencia de resonancia de 46hz.

Saludos


----------



## Fitap

Salomon103, te resulta mas preciso guiarte con instrumentos de medicion que con el simulador?

O mejor aun, alguno pudo verificar si el simulador calcula la sintonia del gabinete aproximadamente al valor de mediciones con instrumentos ?


----------



## salomon103

he leido que es una buena forma de sintonizar el bafle a la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante, ademas el bafle ya lo tengo hecho, el port tambien y el parlante que tengo de 18 pulgadas es marca KRACK y en la red no encuentro ningun parametro para poderlo verificar mediante un simulador, la unica información del parlante es en la etiqueta que dice 1000 watts maximos, es todo.

Y quisiera saber si puedo terminar de sintonizarlo como lo expuse arriba. Saludos


----------



## osk_rin

salomon103 dijo:


> he leido que es una buena forma de sintonizar el bafle a la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante, ademas el bafle ya lo tengo hecho, el port tambien y el parlante que tengo de 18 pulgadas es marca KRACK y en la red no encuentro ningun parametro para poderlo verificar mediante un simulador, la unica información del parlante es en la etiqueta que dice 1000 watts maximos, es todo.
> 
> Y quisiera saber si puedo terminar de sintonizarlo como lo expuse arriba. Saludos



Lo mejor y mas conveniente es que le des una leida a esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/

Asi obtienes los parametros y sintonizas tu caja.


----------



## salomon103

Lo que pasa es que lei el tema https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/sintonia-practica-tubo-bafle-reflector-bajos-bass-reflex-12456/.

Y me pareció una forma muy simple de sintonizar mi bafle con esta bocina y no meterme en tanto lio de medir los parametros T/S ademas ya tengo el bafle echo. 

Pero si estoy mal en esto por favor diganlo.

Ademas quisiera me respondiera alguien si un bafle puede tener diferentes tipo de port.

Saludos



P.D.
En el tema es en el comentario #4 de juan jose donde explica y yo lo estoy probando asi.


----------



## LuisTesla

Salomon103

 El Post que viste comenzo hace como 5 años si no me equivoco, y el foro evolucionó de tal manera que las tecnicas de medición para el diseño del volumen practicamente se realizan con un pequeño instrumental y software, hay post que lo explican muy bien. Solo hay que darse tiempo de leerlos, como han hecho todos los usuarios del foro, asi no aumentan la cantidad de Post innecesarios hablando del mismo tema. Por la ayuda no te preocupes que aca encontras gente solidaria, y sobre todo que sabe.

 Con el tema del tipo de Puerto, no creas que la cantidad y formas que se le hacen producen grandes ventajas entre si. La mayoria tiene una vision de los diseños comerciales que le dan un aspecto mas agresivo visualmente, para dar una imagen de graves potentes y extremos, con el Software podes simular diferentes tipos de paralntes con diferentes tamaños y cantidad de puertos y veraz que los parametros TS de cada woofer no producen los mismos resultados.


----------



## salomon103

Gracias por sus comentarios. Entonces haré lo que me recomiendan en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/medir-parametros-thiele-small-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/ y usar el programa ARTA y luego un simulador.

Solamente quisiera saber si alguien me puede pasar un link a una pagina que explique detalladamente el significador de cada uno de los parametros T/S y me pueda además decir de cada uno de los parametros si este es bueno que este arriba de cierto rango o es mejor que este abajo de tal rango, etc. para cierto woofer o tweeter.

La información que solicito es para mejorar un equipo de sonido profesional que tengo para eventos masivos, el cual me he ido haciendo por mi propia cuenta desde hace 20 años aprox. y yo mismo he fabricado los bafles los cuales a mi punto de vista suena decente pero que lo hice sin medir nada, "A ojo como dicen por ahi"

Saludos.


----------



## sancas

Mira si este enlace te sirve saludos....


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/entendiendo-parametros-thiele-small-altavoces-77514/


----------



## Fitap

Nose si va aqui, pero lo pregunto por las dudas, borrar de ser necesario.

Estoy con la idea de armarme uno bafles hi-fi, y resulta que me esta dando vueltas en el diseño de un bafle donde el crossover quede afuera del recinto. Es algo que considero necesario sobretodo si tenemos la inquietud de modificarlo que es lo mas comun que puede pasar, porque los componentes (parlanteria) no se tocan. Entonces, para no andar sacando el woofer y revisar el crossover y volver al colocar el woofer, y asi sucesivamente, se me vino a la cabeza la idea de que el crossover estuviese debajo del bafle, en un compartimiento donde es nada mas ni nada menos que un piso en falso. Me explico? no he visto acerca de este diseño, o no supe encontrarlo.

Alguna otra idea ?

Saludos.


----------



## LuisTesla

Todo OK Fitap, si existen diseños asi.  De todas maneras en la construccion de un bafle, el crossover siempre se calibra y se prueba de forma que una vez instalado ya no sea sacado hasta que un componente se dañe.


----------



## Fitap

Gracias por responder Luis; la medicion es si o si, resulta que el simulador no lo es todo, sobretodo el winISD que esta en version alpha y hoy desatendido por su creador, ademas de leer y escuchar una entrevista con un ingeniero de sonus faber, la palabra final la tendra el oido, mi oido y el oido de cada uno. Y no es precisamente una definicion para hi-fi, sino para cualquier proyecto.

No quiero decir que el winISD hay que descartalo ni nada, hay que usarlo siempre, es una luz en medio de las tinieblas.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fitap dijo:


> Gracias por responder Luis; la medicion es si o si, resulta que el simulador no lo es todo, sobretodo el winISD que esta en version alpha y hoy desatendido por su creador


Esa versión es completamente suficiente para cualquier evaluación que quieras hacer, pero el WinISD si se sigue actualizando - creo que va por la versión 7 o algo así - pero ya no aparece en la página de Linearteam, sino que hay un "facebook" donde publican los enlaces de las actualizaciones.



Fitap dijo:


> ademas de leer y escuchar una entrevista con un ingeniero de sonus faber, la palabra final la tendra el oido, mi oido y el oido de cada uno. Y no es precisamente una definicion para hi-fi, sino para cualquier proyecto.


Sonus-Faber fabrica muy buenos baffles, especialmente orientados al "mundo audiófilo" (= venderles cualquier verdura alabando su sonido y los oídos de los audiófilos). Pero si vos crees que la gente de Sonus-Faber diseña los baffles "a oído" como a vos te lo cuenta.... estás completamete equivocado


----------



## Fitap

Dr. Zoidberg, es muy cierto que hay mucho humo detras de las grandes marcas, y mas aun en las leyendas hi-end, no me llevo por cuentos, quise compartir que estoy de acuerdo al concepto que no hay mejor tester que el oido humano, el de cada uno. Seguro que usaran un simulador, el hecho de no cortar madera al dope es suficiente, hoy por hoy la informatica nos ha dotado de una herramienta donde ya no se tienen por ejemplo que estrellar aviones para entrenar a un piloto, hay infinidades de simuladores, en la electronica, el fogonazo es virtual y muy cercano a la realidad el circuito simulado.

En la ciencia doy mi credito.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Es una discusion vieja aqui, Fitap..convencete que el oido humano es bastante estupido..  Quizas no se puede medir todo , pero si haces algo que mide bien , suena bien , pero " a oido" te podes engañar notablemente....


----------



## 18soundart

Completamente de acuerdo con lo que te mencionan el DR. y ANTONIO , Y ES QUE EL SONIDO ES SUBJETIVO y cada quien lo  interpretara su conveniencia , nomas imaginense el desperdicio de tiempo y de dinero para poder hacer de estos unos buenos ingenieros



pero como dice el dicho no hay peor sordo como el que no quiere escuchar



y tampoco existiria este post que estamos leeyendo, ya que cualquiera agarraria 6 tablas y un puño de clavos, resistol o pegamento pa carpintero no , pa que los queremos ya que los cajones acusticos los hariamos como nos viniera en gana


----------



## lDIMEBAGl

Muchachos,ando con una duda,siempre tratando de mejorar el rendimiento de mi PA...como alguno ya sabe tengo 2 Cubo Sub con 18LW1400 y arriba tengo unas cajas con 18Sound 12MB600 y Driver B&C DE200,la cosa es que quiero saber si hay algun tipo de diseño de caja para que rinda mas la parte de arriba (MID HI) esto surge porque vi por ahi unas DR-250 que al parecer son muy rendidoras


----------



## Fogonazo

La "Carpintería" se mudó aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/construccion-cajas-acusticas-parte-constructiva-110674/


----------



## Fitap

Hola foro, se me presento una duda a medida que voy leyendolos.

El tubo de sintonia, es conveniente dejarlo adelante del bafle o atras del mismo?

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

La teoria indica que es indistinto ... pero yo prefiero ligeramente y siempre y cuando se pueda ubicarlo adelante. Detras implica tener buenas condiciones de reflexion ... pero es MI opinion.


----------



## josemejias2013

Segun Beraneck en su libro acustica de 1956, este dice:

"El puerto debe estar cerca (a una distancia igual a el diametro del diafragma del altavoz) a fin de evitar un diafragma de direccionalidad irregular hasta la frecuencia mas alta posible y de conseguir el rango de frecuencias de respuesta reforzada lo mas amplio posible."

En su nuevo libro (acustica: tranductores y campos sonoros) no esta contemplado ese detalle, o no lo he leido aun, pero creo que, al igual determino Olson e comportamiento de la ubicación del altavoz en la caja, el puerto debe influir a su ubicación tambien, en uno u otro modo.


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Es una discusion vieja aqui, Fitap..convencete que el oido humano es bastante estupido..  Quizas no se puede medir todo , pero si haces algo que mide bien , suena bien , pero " a oido" te podes engañar notablemente....




Hay diferentes niveles de estupidez. 

Esto me dejó con la boca abierta, no se si ya lo vieron, pero es realmente increíble:


----------



## AntonioAA

No deja de ser el propio principio de cualquier parlante... el tiempo que se tomo para hacer esa pavada es genial !


----------



## DJ UNDERGROUND

Buenas tiempo sin pasar por aqui, hace tiempo hice un ab36, aqui lo tengo y mas contento no puedo estar de como suena, (y eso que no tengo un buen bajo), pero ahora quiero un cubo 18, de hecho ya tengo el material para empezar, la pregunta es cual seria la gran diferencia en la posicion de la corneta, creo que original viene con el iman hacia afuera, pero tambien la e visto con el iman hacia dentro, gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tacatomon

"Imán adentro": Mayor SPL y un poco menos de extensión en graves debido la disminución del volumen interno de la cámara de compresión y al aumento del área de la Horn.

"Imán afuera": Mayor extensión en bajas frecuencias con un poco menos de SPL debido al aumento del volumen interno de la cámara de compresión y un decremento en el área de la Horn.

Es difícil notar a oído entre una forma u otra. Solamente con ciertos altavoces es mas notable el cambio y el uso de uno u otro depende mucho de la aplicación final. Se recomienda medir el conjunto Baffle-Altavoz para poder hacer una estimación final para la aplicación deseada. Muy útil si se requiere mas de 2 baffles completos para aplicaciones de refuerzo sonoro (A este punto, cabe de mencionar que los altavoces a utilizar deben de ser nuevos y del mismo modelo, no reparado, no modificado).

Saludos al foro!


----------



## eleccortez

Alguien me puede dar información  de las cajas que se encuentran a izquierda y derecha de la foto  su tipo y  características. Los parlantes son de 15 y las cajas muy grandes .
  La del medio es una mtl2 .


----------



## jamesoro

yo tengo una pregunta, hacer la caja de los bafles en fibra de vidrio cambiaria en algo el sonido y deben quedar muy gruesas o solo lo normal, gracias


----------



## 18soundart

jamesoro dijo:


> yo tengo una pregunta, hacer la caja de los bafles en fibra de vidrio cambiaria en algo el sonido y deben quedar muy gruesas o solo lo normal, gracias



la fibra de vidrio es aproximadamente 3 veses mas densa que el MFD y como 5 veses mas que el triplay TRIPLAY, , , entre mas denso sea el material conque se construye un cajon acustico tiene menos coloraciones el sonido, ya con esto te puedes dar una idea


----------



## jamesoro

gracias por la respuesta, las hare con mas tranquilidad ya que son para un amigo


----------



## detrakx

eleccortez dijo:


> Alguien me puede dar información  de las cajas que se encuentran a izquierda y derecha de la foto  su tipo y  características. Los parlantes son de 15 y las cajas muy grandes .
> La del medio es una mtl2 .



Son sistemas full range, tipicos para instalaciones de Discotecas.  El tw bala esta demas. Estos sistemas bien diseñados responden de 40Hz hasta los 16Khz tranquilamente.


----------



## jose monti

hola amigo eleccortez ese bafle es un clon de jbl 4770. con bala para el super agudo.


----------



## eleccortez

gracias por sus respuestas . 
las cajas esas me parecian muy grandes para dos parlantes de 15 pulgadas . pero dependera de la sintonia en que se allan calculado .


----------



## jorger

Buenas gente, hacía tiempo que no me pasaba por aquí.
He adquirido un full rango Fountek de 2''. Lo tendré en casa en 3 o 4 días.
La idea es armar un bafle bass reflex con un solo driver, algo pequeño para transportarlo fácilmente y que ocupe poco espacio.
Obvio que no se puede pedir mucho, pero si que me reproduzca la música con cierta calidad.
Elegí ese driver ya que me informé un poco acerca de esa empresa y no tienen mala reputación  aunque muy poco conocida eso sí. Ya vi que algún forero de aquí compró un midbass de esa marca y le fue bastante bien. Aunque eso no tiene por qué significar que lo demás sea igual de bueno.
Me dejo de rollos.
El altavoz en cuestión es éste junto con sus parámetros:

Fountek FR58EX

Fs: 134Hz
Re: 6.4Ω
Z: 8Ω
SPL: 82.3dB 1w/1m 
Xmax: 2.9mm
Qms: 2.6
Qes: 0.69
Qts: 0.55
Vas: 0.01ft³ (serían 0.283l)
Sd: 17.35cm²
Pe (Nom): 15w
Bl: 3.39 Tm

Aparte de eso, lleva imán de neodimio, cono de aluminio, ala de goma (no sé si de butilo).
No pinta muy mal. Aclaro que los parámetros proporcionados, al meterlos en el winisd algunos cambian ligeramente cuando lso calcula. Veamos lo que tira el winisd:

Arriba (amarillo) el diseño que me tira por defecto.
Abajo el que tengo pensado hacer.
Una respuesta en frecuencia que a mi parecer es envidiable teniendo en cuenta el tamaño del altavoz. Mi propio diseño no tiene mucha diferencia con el recomendado por el winisd, tan solo subí ligeramente el volumen y bajé la sintonía apenas 8Hz.
La respuesta mejora y tengo una F3 en los 80Hz, bajando hasta los 75Hz (-6dB) Lo único que tengo un valle entre los 100 y 200Hz aprox, que acaba en -0.5dB justo en la Fs del altavoz (casualidad?). Y un pico de 0.5dB en los 95Hz.
No creo que moleste mucho...

Aquí algo que me preocupa bastante. El group delay. Lo único que tengo entendido es que en un conjunto de bafles o conjunto de drivers en un solo bafle (o las dos cosas), cuanto mayor sea el group delay, peor. No sé cómo tengo que interpretarlo en bafles de un solo transductor. Cualquier información extra o correción es bien recibida. Se ve un pico (en ambos casos a -1dB) considerable, mayor aún en mi diseño:


Aquí la variación de fase:


Impedancia de fase. Esto no sé ni por dónde cogerlo 


Impedancia Vs frecuencia. Se puede ver que está siempre por encima de los 8Ω en frecuencias medias y bajas, y empieza a bajar allá de los 600Hz. No hay drama, el ampli que lo va a mover es de 4Ω de impedancia de salida.


Excursión. Aquí tengo un problemón. Aunque es relativo dependiendo del uso que se le dará.
Aplicando una potencia de 5w se supera la excursión máxima aproximadamente a los 75Hz.
Solución, un pasa altos 2º orden a 50Hz. Con eso me quedo a 1 décima de la Xmax. El problemón viene cuando quiero más potencia, por ejemplo 8w. La excursión se va al carajo y a menos que le ponga un pasa altos a 70Hz no lo soluciono, con la pérdida de respuesta en frecuencia que eso conlleva.

Realmente no me preocupa mucho, ya que lo voy a usar con un amplificador de 3w a 4Ω, y en mi caso se traduce a 1.5w a 8Ohm. Bastante muy poca potencia y muy poco SPL  eso si, me quedo a 1mm y pico de la xmax sin usar ningún filtro:




Velocidad del aire del tubo de sintonía. Voy a optar por un tubo de pvc de 2cm de diámetro interior y unos 10cm de largo (longitud que corresponde la a F de sintonía). Como la profundidad del bafle tiene su límite no puedo meter un diámetro mayor ya que la longitud que tendría que usar se dispara y es impensable, no cabe a menos que use codos.

Aquí dos capturas, una corresponde a una potencia aplicada de 1.5w y la otra a 5w con sus filtros pasa altos a 50Hz.



Vemos como a 1.5w la velocidad aún es aceptable, pero a 5w la cosa cambia y se queda por las nubes. En ese caso tendría que usar un tubo de 3cm de diámetro interior y poner codos a 90º para que quepa ya que la longitud de éste sería de 24cm nada mas y nada menos. 

Creo que la falta de SPL se compensa con la linealidad de la respuesta. Los armónicos es otro cantar, a ver que tal..

Esto es todo por ahora. Cualquier sugerencia, crítica constructiva, correción, aclaración, etc es bien recibida.
Saludos !


----------



## ramiro77

Ni se te ocurra poner un parlante de 2" en bass reflex porque por más que el winisd acuse algo potable, no va. Esos parlantitos son ideales como fullrange pero en caja sellada pequeña y apoyados con un buen woofer. Si podes medirle thd mejor. Y sino cortalo en unos 300hz y mandale un buen woofer grande abajo.

Yo quería armarme un par de cajas de ese estilo. Me dormí. Tardé mucho y chau importaciones


----------



## jorger

ramiro77 dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra poner un parlante de 2" en bass reflex porque por más que el winisd acuse algo potable, no va. Esos parlantitos son ideales como fullrange pero en caja sellada pequeña y apoyados con un buen woofer. Si podes medirle thd mejor. Y sino cortalo en unos 300hz y mandale un buen woofer grande abajo.
> 
> Yo quería armarme un par de cajas de ese estilo. Me dormí. Tardé mucho y chau importaciones


Pues permíteme contradecirte.. ya lo hice una vez con otro (del mismo tamaño pero con parámetros mucho peores) y se comportaba bastante bien para lo que era. Cuando tapabas el port se notaba la caida de "graves" (llegaba a 114hz). Asi que funcionar, funciona.
En el primer post ya dije que la idea es hacer UN solo bafle chiquito que se pueda llevar a cualquier parte y no moleste. Algo para escuchar música de manera aceptable. Nada de subwoofers, midbass etc. Para escuchar en condiciones ya tengo un sub de 8", un 2.1 pequeño y otros dos pares de bafles.
Por cierto, en la simulación me da un EBP de casi 200 osea que caja sellada va a ser que no. Ya simulé una igualmente y la respuesta no me convence nada.

Lo que tira el winisd en el primer post no se ve tan mal, te molestaste siquiera en ver las gráficas? o en cuanto viste que querîa hacer una BR con un 2" te pusiste a contestar directamente sin ver lo demás?. He visto cosas mucho peores en 2" o incluso 3 o 4" créeme.
Un saludo compañero.


----------



## Quercus

Les consulto sobre la calidad de un altavoz de graves marca Turbosound  LS-1521 que  ha comprado mi hijo, pues no conozco la marca y  no sé si es: mala, regular, o buena, dentro de lo que se supone sonido profesional.

  Formaba parte de un altavoz, que lo componían este graves, una trompeta (CD 111) y el filtro, el cual tiene un condensador electrolítico reventado, al que se le  ha desprendido el plástico que lo envuelve y no se ve su valor.

Todo costo *50€* y les comento que están, verdaderamente “nuevecitos” de aspecto.

Quiere que le haga  una caja al altavoz de graves, para utilizarlo de SUB y me gustaría saber que calidad tienen esta marca de  altavoces.


----------



## Tacatomon

¿Una foto del motor magnético del altavoz?

A simple vista, diría que es un Eminence OEM. Probablemente un OmegaPro o un SigmaPro.

Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

No parecen nada mal , quercus ... Desconozco la marca , la grafica de impedancia parece correcta ... El divisor de frecuencias al menos parece "elaborado" y prolijo ( para lo que suele verse ) .
Si puedo opinar , lo unico que no me gusta el el sorround del parlante ( carton en lugar de goma ) pero fuera de eso ( y a ese precio ) .. .todo bien.


----------



## Tacatomon

AntonioAA dijo:


> No parecen nada mal , quercus ... Desconozco la marca , la grafica de impedancia parece correcta ... El divisor de frecuencias al menos parece "elaborado" y prolijo ( para lo que suele verse ) .
> Si puedo opinar , lo unico que no me gusta el el sorround del parlante ( carton en lugar de goma ) pero fuera de eso ( y a ese precio ) .. .todo bien.



La suspensión es de tela por que es un Pro Woofer, no es para Hi-Fi.

Investigando un poco, puedo ver el motor del altavoz: http://bit.ly/1ic2DbM
Parece un woofer custom, no rebrandeado de Eminence. Como un DeltaPro con menos BL.

Como sea, todo lo de Eminence resalta de lo chino barato.

Excelente adquisición.

Saludos!

Parece que el modelo del baffle donde estaban era un TDX-151. Acá un referencia del Xover. Como cambian entre revisiones, puede ser que no sea exactamente el que tienes, pero sirve como referencia. http://bit.ly/1ic4z3Y


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias a los dos por contestar.

  Tacatomon, aquí dejo dos fotos a ver si sirve de algo:







AntonioAA dijo:


> Si puedo opinar , lo unico que no me gusta el el sorround del parlante ( carton en lugar de goma ) pero fuera de eso ( y a ese precio ) .. .todo bien.


  Antonio,  en el sorround  de un altavoz de potencia, no esperaría otra cosa… y ese precio,  aun siendo de segunda mano,  a mi entender, por lo menos aqui, esta mas que bien… Fijate que ya le dan mas, solo por la trompeta. 
Pero en fin, cuando este en la caja, opinare con mas solidez...





De nuevo muchas gracias Tacatomon.

  Y el filtro, exceptuando el condensador, diría que es gemelo del que tengo. Parece que pone 13.3J  250V me imagino que será 13,3uF.

  La caja del altavoz no llegue a verla, le he enseñado a mi hijo las cajas  que has puesto y si, era una de esas. 

  Y digo “era” porque según parece,  el *“iluminado”* padre del *ex dueño*, después de que el bafle no funcionase, utilizo la caja de “mártir” para hacer un trabajo de “bricolaje” encima de ella, agujereándola varias veces por arriba, no sabría definirlo y que nos entendiésemos en ambos lado del charco, así que lo dejo en*:  “…para darle un premio…”*


----------



## chacarock

la campana parece de, aluminio?  esta lindo


----------



## Fitap

Quercus, a simple vista me gusta el woofer, podes decir a cuanto corta el crossover?


----------



## Quercus

No sabría decirte, puede que en la información que puso Tacatomon  diga algo.

  Haciéndome la misma pregunta y partiendo de que un 15” no puede reproducir frecuencias muy altas (o por lo menos, no lo hace bien) investigue la respuesta que *pueden* dar, los motores para trompeta  parecidos de Beyma y la respuesta teórica por abajo, es más baja de lo que yo creía 500-20.000Hz.

  Viendo la curva de respuesta que subí y haciendo “adivinanzas” el corte debería  estar entre 600 y 800 Hz. La real no los sé, estoy especulando. Seguro que alguien con mas conocimientos pueda aclarar algo.

  Para tener más datos, habría que medir la respuesta de la trompeta y ver qué tal se comporta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

quercus10 dijo:


> Para tener más datos, habría que medir la respuesta de la trompeta y ver qué tal se comporta.


Ese exactamente el punto .
Que digan que el driver "llega" a 500Hz no garantiza que lo haga correctamente... y muy probablemente el corte correcto *mínimo* sea superior a los 2 kHz.


----------



## AntonioAA

No tengo experiencia en "trompetas" ... solo se que responden de mas abajo que los tweeters ... y que una gran mayoria suenan Espantoso! ... posiblemente por estar trabajando fuera de rango .


----------



## Tacatomon

Leí en las Specs de la caja original, el corte de fábrica rondaba los 1800Hz. También leí sobre Mods hechos por los usuarios de las cajas con un xover movido a 1200Hz.

No encuentro el gráfico de respuesta en frecuencia del baffle original, podrías mandar un correo a Turbosound requisitando ese dato y podrían proporcionartelo.

Si deseas hacer otro Xover para la caja, bien podrías medir y sintonizar el xover a la frecuencia a la que mejor se desempeñe el conjunto altavoz/driver. Si no, pues con elegir un punto de cruce entre 1200 y 2kHz y ajustar a partir de ahí.

Saludos!


----------



## Quercus

Muchas gracias Tacatomon por la información, la verdad es que si “el” quiere utilizar la trompeta en algún momento, será colocándola en algún soporte externo, por ahora solo será un SUB…
Y casi seguro autoamplificado...


----------



## jorger

Reviviendo el tema.
Hace unos dias quise mejorar el desempeño de mi sub JBL GTO 804. Sin más, a altas excursiones y en algunas frecuencias tenía soplidos bastante evidentes. El port solo era "flangued" (acabado en forma de trompeta) en el extremo exterior. El otro extremo era acabado en cartón. Con lo cual quería tener los dos lados "flangued" y para ello necesitaba un tubo exactamente igual para acoplarlo al que ya tenía instalado. Y ya de paso quide bajar la sintonía como 3Hz y medio (de 43.65Hz a 40Hz). Y para ello acoplé los dos tubos de manera que quedara una longitud total de 23.5cm eficaces (diámetro interior 6cm). Bueno, pues quedó algo así (foto al final del post).
Aparte de que eliminé como el 80% de los soplidos (ahora rara vez se oye alguno, y en ese caso muy bajito, casi imperceptible), conseguí extender la respuesta como 5hz y desplacé el pico de respuesta de los 50Hz a los 46Hz, 4.3dB. Ahora tengo una F-3 de 33.5Hz aprox según el winisd.
Bueno, pues decir que el cambio en global se nota muy mucho. Sobretodo por el tipo de música que se escucha por aquí, tiene mucho contenido entre los 30 y 60Hz. Ahora se oyen incluso frecuencias muy graves (con muy graves quiero decir de unos 30-35Hz) que antes eran solo soplidos. Y me he percatado de que ahora el cono tiene un movimiento mucho más controlado, no excursiona tanto como antes y eso a mi parecer está muy bien. A alguien más le ha ocurrido esto último?.
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me alegro que te haya funcionado! 
No he podido comprobar directamente la efectividad del "flanged" , si bien es evidente que es beneficioso.
Lo que hiciste tiene sus riesgos porque estas bajando la frecuencia de sintonia , ahora bien , si lo controlaste con winisd es que tienes medido el parlante ..no?
Aun a misma longitud podras ver en el winisd es equivalente a un tubo mas largo .
En general si hay soplido ... lo ideal seria redimensionar el tubo por otro de mayor diametro , ademas del "flanging" .


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Me alegro que te haya funcionado!
> No he podido comprobar directamente la efectividad del "flanged" , si bien es evidente que es beneficioso.
> Lo que hiciste tiene sus riesgos porque estas bajando la frecuencia de sintonia , ahora bien , si lo controlaste con winisd es que tienes medido el parlante ..no?
> Aun a misma longitud podras ver en el winisd es equivalente a un tubo mas largo .
> En general si hay soplido ... lo ideal seria redimensionar el tubo por otro de mayor diametro , ademas del "flanging" .


Hola AntonioAA.
Sip, tengo los parámetros del sub. Son los que venían en el manual de usuario, no los medi yo (cosa que deberia haber hecho desde el principio, peero...). De todas maneras no es algo que me preocupe, porque han sido muchas horas de escucha y de observación de la gráfica del winisd, y lo que muestra es practicamente lo mismo que lo que experimento en la realidad. Se que el odio puede engañar, y lo tengo en cuenta. Pero ya te digo, judgando por mi oido, concide casi todo, por no decir todo. Los parámetros reales no creo que deban estar muy lejos de los que vienen en el manual..

Algo curioso de este sub, es que según se baja la sintonía, la excursión disminuye. Es bastante contradictorio, pero es así. Incluso bajando la sintonía por debajo de la fs es aun menos peligroso que si se sintoniza por arriba. Esto según he ido trasteando con el winisd para ver un poco el panorama general. Igualmente ya he visto varios casos en los que sucede exactamente lo mismo. Y de hecho alguna vez también se lo leí a algún forero.
La razón por la que no he instalado un puerto de mayor diámetro (por ej. 8cm) es porque dado el reducido volumen (interior) de la caja, que se queda 18.6L reales contando con el volumen que ocupa el propio sub, si uso un port de mayor diámetro la longitud se dispara y no tengo espacio para meter semejante tubo. Sé que los hay acodados y con "flanging" pero me salen muy caros. De ahí que usara el de 6cm, que además los conseguí en mi propio pueblo y casi regalados.
Y si, parece que no, pero el flanging en los dos extremos ayuda mucho. Me ha sorprendido gratamente.
Gracias por la respuesta Antonio.
Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Veamos: Si bajas la frecuencia de sintonia y la excursion disminuye, es que estas sintonizando a frecuencia mas parecida a la que estas escuchando , no olvidar que la minima excursion se da justamente a la frecuencia de sintonia . Hasta ahi no hay nada raro . Valdria analizar el contenido en frecuencia de lo que escuchas....
Lo que dices del port de mayor diametro , es cierto , es el precio a pagar .....
Lo importante es que si te mejoró asi ,enhorabuena.


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Veamos: Si bajas la frecuencia de sintonia y la excursion disminuye, es que estas sintonizando a frecuencia mas parecida a la que estas escuchando , no olvidar que la minima excursion se da justamente a la frecuencia de sintonia . Hasta ahi no hay nada raro . Valdria analizar el contenido en frecuencia de lo que escuchas....
> Lo que dices del port de mayor diametro , es cierto , es el precio a pagar .....
> Lo importante es que si te mejoró asi ,enhorabuena.


Ahí no me expliqué bien. Según la gráfica, la excursión empieza a subir peligrosamente bajando de los 30Hz, como una ''recta'' ascendente. Si sintonizo más abajo aún, se desplaza esa recta ascendente, y el peligro de sobre excursión aparece en frecuencias más bajas.
Aquí muestro la comparación con el antes y el después (P= 40w en ambos casos). La gráfica de color blanco es la que corresponde a la configuración actual, sintonía a 40Hz.

Como bien dices, la excursión mínima aparece justo en la F de sintonía.
Lo curioso es que, no sé si será por el hecho de haber puesto los dos extremos ''flanged'' del puerto, o qué. Pero en general he visto con mis propios ojos una disminución de la excursión en todas las frecuencias. No se si tiene explicación alguna. Podría ser que las turbulencias llegaran a descontrolar el cono y fuera lo que causara la sobreexcursión? 

Aquí dejo las gráficas correspondientes a la respuesta en frecuencia y la velocidad del aire que sale del puerto, tomando como referencia una potencia aplicada de 40w.


Edit: Algunos datos que mencioné antes, como la amplitud del pico de respuesta y la F-3 varían ligeramente, recién instalé el nuevo winisd y por lo que veo hay variaciones en el resultado final aunque muy notorios. Lo digo porque alguno verá las gráficas y dirá: uy ! lo que dijo en el otro mensaje es distinto a lo que sale ahí ! 

Saludos Antonio.


----------



## AntonioAA

Por lo que veo en la simulacion , la respuesta ahora evidentemente es mas controlada y extendida....
El parlante se ve que esta "tocado" para que exagere respuesta ( algo que se ve en muchos ) . Por eso es todo mas suave .


----------



## jorger

AntonioAA dijo:


> Por lo que veo en la simulacion , la respuesta ahora evidentemente es mas controlada y extendida....
> El parlante se ve que esta "tocado" para que exagere respuesta ( algo que se ve en muchos ) . Por eso es todo mas suave .


Sip, viene a ser, aunque a veces un pico de esa envergadura puede engañar.. dependendo del diseño de la caja se pueden conseguir mejor desempeño en general aunque de primeras parezca que está hecho solo para hacer ruido. También puedo estar completamente equivocado. Pero, creo que este es candidato a uno de esos casos particulares que dan mucho de sí. El por qué lo comento mas abajo.
Bajé la sintonía por el simple hecho de que ese realce de 6dB en los 50Hz me molestaba. De los 50Hz hacia arriba la calidad de graves no es que acabe muy bien parada precisamente. Viene a ser ruido, todo hay que decirlo. Prefiero el pico más atenuado y en los 45Hz aprox, que me interesa más, y así del paso se atenúan las frecuencias más elevadas que estorban. Si le sumamos el LPF activo de 2° orden que lo tengo cortado  a unos 75Hz aprox., se atenúan aun más. En conjunto la respuesta se queda más suave como decís. Se porta muy decentemente por debajo de los 48Hz en lo referente a calidad de sonido. Esto es subjetivo, peero, personalmente me gusta mucho. También decir que soy tiquismiquis con la calidad de graves y no me conformo con cualquier cosa.

Lo que dije en el primer párrafo, viene del diseño preestablecido que tira el winisd. Cajón de 20L sintonizado a 27.83Hz, por debajo de la Fs, la cual es de 29.6Hz. Manteniendo un diámetro interior de 6cm en el puerto, la longitud aumenta a nada mas y nada menos que medio metro 
Como verás en las imágentes que he dejado, es una respuesta bastante linda:


Y a esto me refería al decir que la gráfica de excursión se desplaza:


Y por último, aquí se puede ver la velocidad del aire en el puerto. Pico máximo de 20m/s a una potencia aplicada, vuelvo a decir, de 40w. En la configuración actual son 23m/s.


Un saludo Antonio.
PD: Si, he editado varias veces el mensaje. Únicamente para matizar algunos detalles. Disculpen.


----------



## EdgardoCas

reformulo la pregunta: para armar un baffle 3 vías de 100w de potencia ¿es necesario que cada uno de los parlantes sea de 100w? Cómo se reparte la corriente después del crossover que corta a 2kHz y 4kHz por ejemplo?


----------



## AntonioAA

Hay curvas varias que grafican la distribución de potencia vs. frecuencia . UNA ALTA PROPORCION cae en el Woofer . Para tu caso , el corte es bastante alto , podes considerar que el 80% de la potencia cae en el woofer . Por supuesto que esto no es exacto , pero en general la musica actual cada vez trae mas graves .
Con un woofer de 100w estarias bien y en el medio y tweeter lo que soportan es bastante poco , y menos aun que generalmente su rendimiento es mas alto , seguramente tendras que poner resistencias para igualar los rendimientos , de modo que va a ser menor aun . Cualquier tweeter soportal al menos 30w  con lo cual estas bien.
Espero te sirva.


----------



## Kebra

Hola gente! Posteo acá la consulta porque no se donde hacerla, si no es acá, me chiflan!

Quiero "levantar" mis baffles de 12" de woofer para lograr 2 cosas: menos graves (rebotan mucho por los modos naturales de el recinto donde están) y además para mejorar los medios.

Mi pregunta es: ¿que material me recomiendan para hacer las bases y a que altura convendría ponerlos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mandale uno de estos y quitate el problema de encima...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-dip-transicion-full-to-half-space-pcb-81405/


----------



## Kebra

Es hermoso tu laburo Dr. Zoidberg, pero me parece mas fácil ir poniendo guías de teléfono bajo los baffles hasta que suene mas o menos decente. 
A ver, son dos baffles Technics SB-LX70 modificados (Tweeter, revestimiento interior, crossover).
Los baffles de por si son muy baratos, y no tengo ganas de recalcular tooooodo el crossover oooootra vez. 
Además no tengo las comodidades que tenía antes para hacer bobinas, en fin... 

Confieso que cuando empecé a leer esperaba una solución electrónica pasiva sencilla, como en los viejos baffles STEX y BLAT. Claro que esas atenuaciones eran solo en media y alta frecuencia, por la disipación de potencia en las R del circuito. Jugué con el ecualizador, pero siempre alguna maldita onda rebota en algún lado y se escucha ese "woooomm" que aman los DJ pero que es puro ruido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Es hermoso tu laburo Dr. Zoidberg, pero me parece mas fácil ir poniendo guías de teléfono bajo los baffles hasta que suene mas o menos decente.


A la longitud de onda de los graves, vas a tener que poner los baffles en la terraza para atenuar el rebote en el piso


----------



## Kebra

¿Pero hay solución pasiva "reversible"?
Quiero decir, si un día por X motivo quiero dejar plana la respuesta, ¿se puede poner una llave?

No encontré en ningún lado del post que me indicaste la referencia a como implementarlo en forma pasiva. 

Mandame una brújula!

A ver, ¿vos me decís que ponga ese circuito a la entrada de monitor del amplificador?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> ¿Pero hay solución pasiva "reversible"?
> Quiero decir, si un día por X motivo quiero dejar plana la respuesta, ¿se puede poner una llave?


Lo único que se me ocurre es atenuar 6 dB el woofer, que es mas o menos lo que hace el circuito que te pasé. El problema con atenuar el woofer es que te cambia los parámetros del diseño del xover cuando está presente 



Kebra dijo:


> No encontré en ningún lado del post que me indicaste la referencia a como implementarlo en forma pasiva.
> Mandame una brújula!


Yo no dije nada de una solución pasiva   



Kebra dijo:


> A ver, ¿vos me decís que ponga ese circuito a la entrada de monitor del amplificador?


Este circuito vá entre el preamplificador y el amplificador.. como sea que los tengas conectados. Tampoco hace falta armar toooodo el circuito... podés eliminar el BBC dip (el girador que está al medio del esquema) y la atenuación sigue funcionando. Yo no lo eliminaría, sino que le pondría una llave "BBC Dip SI/NO" (el PCB está diseñado así), por que si el xover del baffle no tiene ese efecto, te puede ser muy útil el que tiene este circuito.


----------



## Kebra

Ahora entendí... (Era de noche, tenía sueño...)

Es integrado el ampli, así que va a tener que ir en la conexión de monitor. Igualmente voy a jugar con el ecualizador a ver si puedo "copiar" la curva que "dibuja" el circuito...


----------



## Kebra

Bien, al final, luego de realizar algunas pruebas, hallé la solución.


----------



## Joaquin Horacio

Sabes que busque pero no lo encontre'



Hola , recien pude abrir las fotos, si son igual a los de las fotos, veo que los tenes montados en unas karlson, yo pensaba  en una caja tipo scope





			
				diepalmieri dijo:
			
		

> Estos son los mios. Son como estos? Son de fines de los 50's. No hay mucha info. Arma una caja para el 151C que va a andar bien!
> Saludos
> Diego



Me olvidava de lo más importante, sabes de que potencia son? tengo 5 de estos y hay un par que andan mal, conoces algún enconador que este a la altura de estos parlantes? 
Saludos


----------



## El55delaguaracha

hola foreros muy bueno los planos que ay, bueno estoy buscando planos de monitores / retorno de escenario para parlante de 15 400w jahro.. o de 12 400W

el nombre de la caja se llama JBL por lo menos asi le dicen aqui en mi provincia santiago del estero Argentina.. en google salta como monitor tipo eaw sm15 pero no ay ningun plano

bueno si alguien puede a ser el favor de colaborar con las medidas de la cajas..

ay dejo foto así lo vean

saludos..!!


----------



## detrakx

Bueno y ya que estamos de paso, y como para no perder la costumbre. Subo unas fotitos de los monitores que estoy construyendo. Monitor de escenario de 2 vias, (10'' + driver 1'') , tambien adaptable para tripode, formato pseudo trapecio. Diseño propio y ajustado a las caracteristicas de los parlantes.


----------



## LuisTesla

Saludos Foros, tengo la duda de la configuracion Isobarica para construir un subwoofer. Trabajo con WinISD y la configuración que da para los woofers es "Front to Front" . Esta configuración puedo cambiarla por las variantes "Front to back" o "back to Back" , funcionan igual??? para WinISD?


----------



## detrakx

A mi tambien me urge la duda, Luis. La principal ventaja del los sistemas isobaricos es reducir el volumen de la caja a la mitad. Ahora bien, la configuracion tradicional es la front to front, unos de los parlantes va empotrado en la caja y el otro enfrentado pero afuera de esta. Si observas los graficos back to back. y front to back, los parlantes estan compartiendo el volumen interno de la caja. Si te largas a probar las configuraciones medi la impedancia y compara con lo simulado en el WinISD.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hummmmm.... esos esquemas front2back y back2back *NO SON* configuraciones isobáricas sino configuraciones dipolares. Lo que pasa es que "parecen" isobáricas por que el front2front está *mal* dibujado y la falta la caja sellada que encierra la parte trasera de uno de los parlantes, pero de ninguna manera son la misma cosa.


----------



## detrakx

Ya me parecia, faltaba soporte del Dr Ez. 
Por aca mi primer Isobarico.


----------



## LuisTesla

OK, gracias ! 

PD: detrakx voy a leer tu desarrollo de ese Isobarico


----------



## El55delaguaracha

detrakx dijo:


> Bueno y ya que estamos de paso, y como para no perder la costumbre. Subo unas fotitos de los monitores que estoy construyendo. Monitor de escenario de 2 vias, (10'' + driver 1'') , tambien adaptable para tripode, formato pseudo trapecio. Diseño propio y ajustado a las caracteristicas de los parlantes.



hola colega del foro muy bueno tu diceño, ¿¿...pregunto podes pasarme las medidas de la caja..????????'


----------



## Fogonazo

El55delaguaracha dijo:


> hola colega del foro muy bueno tu diceño, ¿¿...pregunto podes pasarme las medidas de la caja..????????'



¿ De que te sirven las medidas si no posees el mismo parlante para el que fue calculado el gabinete. ? 



detrakx dijo:


> Bueno y ya que estamos de paso, y como para no perder la costumbre. Subo unas fotitos de los monitores que estoy construyendo. Monitor de escenario de 2 vias, (10'' + driver 1'') , tambien adaptable para tripode, formato pseudo trapecio. *Diseño propio y ajustado a las caracteristicas de los parlantes*.


----------



## detrakx

El55.. Concuerdo con lo que te dice Fogonazo, no tiene sentido copiar una caja si los parlantes que vas a utilizar no se adecuen al diseño. Igual, te adjunto el plano quizas te sirva de referencia para hacer algún diseño. El monitor tiene unos 33 Litros internos, y podria adecuarse bién a parlantes de 6", 8" y 10", según convenga y tambien dependiendo de los parametros T/S de cada parlante.

Por otra parte estaba viendo un .pdf de JBL y encontré estos 2 tipos de Isobáricos.

Saludos.


----------



## El55delaguaracha

detrakx dijo:


> El55.. Concuerdo con lo que te dice Fogonazo, no tiene sentido copiar una caja si los parlantes que vas a utilizar no se adecuen al diseño. Igual, te adjunto el plano quizas te sirva de referencia para hacer algún diseño. El monitor tiene unos 33 Litros internos, y podria adecuarse bién a parlantes de 6", 8" y 10", según convenga y tambien dependiendo de los parametros T/S de cada parlante.
> 
> Por otra parte estaba viendo un .pdf de JBL y encontré estos 2 tipos de Isobáricos.
> 
> Saludos.



ok .. gracias detrakx por el plano ya me doy una referencia de como acer unos monitores de piso, para ensayar con la banda... 
saludos...


----------



## LoMax13CE

Hola raelman, Ratmayor y osk_rin los felicito por sus proyectos, muy precioso trabajo que destacan este foro.
Tengo una pregunta al nuestro apreciado Tacatomon: en que bafle se desempeñaría mejor (acústica, rendimiento, SPL...) un mismo Speaker (en este caso hablemos del RCF L18P300) los bafles a comparar serian el Cubo 18 Extendido y el Cubo Sub.


----------



## Tacatomon

El P300 está diseñado para bajo de precisión en cajas *Reflex*.

Pero, ésto no lo elimina de usarse en el cajón híbrido. Dada su alta capacidad de excursión, iría si o si en el Cubo Sub.

Para un mejor rendimiento, es mas recomendable usar el L18P400.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Gracias por tu pronta respuesta Sensey, lastima que no venden el P400 en mi pais, menos los 18Sound 18lw2400... Ni modo el que no tiene a su madre, que se conforme con su abuela...(expresion popular)


----------



## LuisTesla

Consulta: Alguien tiene experiencia en cajas Karlson?? , he leido que pueden hacer que un woofer funcione una octava mas abajo. Y he recibido comentarios que solo se necesita las medidas de la caja. Alguna comprobación cientifica de esto? en la web solo encuentro la parte "Mediatica" del asunto. Si realmente puede bajar la frecuencia de resonancia de un woofer seria interesante usarlo para hacer un subwoofer de un Home Theater supongo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Creo que en el foro habia algo de info al respecto.. pero poca ciencia. Ese tipo de bafles muy probablemente sea anterior a T/S y por eso es uno de los tantos ensayos de prueba y error + imaginacion prolifica.
He visto disenos de subs hasta parlantes RE... y todo el analisis es "a oido".... vos veras..


----------



## Tacatomon

LuisTesla dijo:


> Consulta: Alguien tiene experiencia en cajas Karlson?? , he leido que pueden hacer que un woofer funcione una octava mas abajo. Y he recibido comentarios que solo se necesita las medidas de la caja. Alguna comprobación cientifica de esto? en la web solo encuentro la parte "Mediatica" del asunto. Si realmente puede bajar la frecuencia de resonancia de un woofer seria interesante usarlo para hacer un subwoofer de un Home Theater supongo.



Los subwoofers para Home Cinema son en su mayoría bass reflex bien entonados y ecualizados. Algunos otros son en base horn.

Dudo que un cajón como el que mencionas puede llegar tan abajo sin modificaciones extensas o rediseño total.

Es mas fácil calcular un reflex y ocupas mucho menos material y cortes.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## detrakx

Y bueno por ello no te vas a quedar con lo brazos cruzados, buscas un remplzado con parametros T/S similares.


----------



## LoMax13CE

Amigo detrakx, sigo buscando un controlador pero, los que tengo a mi alcance son de gama media en este caso RCF L18P300 (hechos en china), Peavey LowRider 18, y una Marca Alemana: Kohtl, modelo EPIC-18, de 400 rms Subwoofer, de los que no pude encontrar información en la web.


----------



## detrakx

Estas seguro que RCF esta tercerizando en China ??  
Por aca tenes el link de RCF donde figuran los datasheet de los parlantes.
http://www.rcf.it/en_US/precision-transducers/low-frequency-transducers


----------



## Tacatomon

Cuidado, si mencionan que los P300 están hechos en China, de facto no son Originales.

Nota de información, RCF. http://bit.ly/ZLGLOC

El Peavey Low Rider podría ser otra opción buena, con 10mm de excursión lineal y una eficiencia media. De igual manera, tienes que verificar que sea un Peavey original, ya que también he visto fotos de copias de Black Widow.

¡Saludos!.


----------



## Kebra

Gente, no se si este es lugar correcto para el post, pero se me ocurrió ya que se puede apreciar la diferencia de radiación del sonido. No solo es adelante y atrás el movimiento. Es muy interesante.

[ame]http://vimeo.com/111593305[/ame]


----------



## eduardose

hola amigos le dejo unos enlaces con muy buenos planos de cajas acusticas.. todas las que se pùedan imaginar.!!!  
http://www.forum.poweraudio.ro/


http://forum.speakerplans.com/poweraudio-romania-map-of-speaker-plans_topic48256.html

(en estas imagenes se encuentran los modelos de cajas que pertenecen al enlace de arriba)

http://i54.tinypic.com/1z1td6x.jpg
http://i54.tinypic.com/2irsspd.jpg
http://i52.tinypic.com/qx8kzo.jpg
http://i55.tinypic.com/2dv7jwj.jpg
http://i54.tinypic.com/izxow7.jpg
http://i56.tinypic.com/imkr5x.jpg
http://i51.tinypic.com/2iadjk4.jpg 

que les sea de mucha ayuda.!


----------



## thenekopony97

Quisiera pedir su opinión sobre esto que me encontré que ya me trae desconcertado al 199 % y que supuestamente empuja buen sonido, así que lis que sepan por favor diganme que Rayos es esto!


----------



## detrakx

Es una caja abierta, el woofer se comporta como un dipolo y el parlante de arriba que parece un rango extendido


----------



## thenekopony97

Una cuestion, el X tro 3... ¿tiene desfogue?


----------



## JohannisLucius

"LuisTesla Consulta: Alguien tiene experiencia en cajas Karlson?? , he leido que pueden hacer que un woofer funcione una octava mas abajo. "

Tengo unos bafles Karlson de 1974, con unos Leea 1222 XE 12" de rango extendido. El sonido es exquisito a 18-20Watts. en una sala normal ..como un living vas a escuchar todas las frecuencias y no vas a necesitar equalizar bajos, porque la caja los distribuye perfectamente.
Son dificiles de hacer y las medidas tienen que ser respetadas. los pack de lana de vidrio van en ciertas partes del bafle. Y es fundamental aglomerado de 21 o terciado de buena calidad. Saludos

PD: Googlea y vas a encontrar vario planos de Karlson.. basicamente son del 1965-70



Te paso unas fotos de mis Karlson


----------



## salomon103

Hola. JohannisLucius podras poner medidas y fotos del frente del bafle. Ya que se ve interesante su diseño.


----------



## JohannisLucius

Te paso algunas fotos mas y un plano de medidas muy completo...(fijate el año de publicacion)  Jaja.
Espero que te sirva. Saludos



Att ojo que el plano es para un parlante de 15"...para un 12"...hay que reducir el ratio a 12/15


----------



## metinerox

hace algunos dias o semanas talvez navegando y buscando en el foro encontre uno planos de un bajo  similares a los adjuntos que me gustaron y ahora que vine dispuesto ha construirlos no los encuentro por ningun lado hasta donde recuerdo lo que lei de ellos es que podian soportar una bocina de 15" o de 12"  (los hare de 15") estos los encontre buscando dicchos planos a ver si alguien de casualidad los tiene por que los he rebusdo y no doy con ellos... creo que no son los mismos por que aquellos si mal no estoy tenian la bocina hacia atras y esos la tienen hacia adelante!!!!


Gracias!!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

fijate si no esta aca : https://www.freespeakerplans.com/index.php
Te recuerdo que el tema no es el plano , sino que sea adecuado al parlante que vas a usar ...


----------



## Fogonazo

metinerox dijo:


> hace algunos dias o semanas talvez navegando y buscando en el foro encontre uno planos de un bajo  similares a los adjuntos que me gustaron y ahora que vine dispuesto ha construirlos no los encuentro por ningun lado hasta donde recuerdo lo que lei de ellos es que podian soportar una bocina de 15" o de 12"  (los hare de 15") estos los encontre buscando dicchos planos a ver si alguien de casualidad los tiene por que los he rebusdo y no doy con ellos... creo que no son los mismos por que aquellos si mal no estoy tenian la bocina hacia atras y esos la tienen hacia adelante!!!!
> 
> 
> Gracias!!!!



En algún momento y lugar publiqué en el Foro el Link de una página de diseños exclusivamente del tipo "Horn", pero no recuerdo donde. (No era speakersplan) 

Aquí lo encontré:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenos-gabinetes-tipo-bocina-exponencial-bass-horn-99881/


http://www.tda-audio.com//


----------



## Yetrox

Hola compañeros para los que les gusta diseñar y construir buenas cajas acústicas, comparto estos diseños, los pueden descargar de la web de Tailandia http://www.paudiothailand.com/SystemDesigns.cfm

Aquí directamente:

http://www.paudiothailand.com/pdf/SystemDesigns/DIY-112T.pdf

http://www.paudiothailand.com/pdf/SystemDesigns/DIY-115T.pdf

http://www.paudiothailand.com/pdf/SystemDesigns/DIY-115S.pdf

http://www.paudiothailand.com/pdf/SystemDesigns/DIY-118S.pdf

http://www.paudiothailand.com/pdf/SystemDesigns/DIY-118H.pdf

http://www.paudiothailand.com/pdf/SystemDesigns/DIY-218S1.pdf

http://www.paudiothailand.com/pdf/SystemDesigns/DIY-121S.pdf


----------



## Dario

Hola gente, aqui les comparto este video que encontre donde se realiza la construccion de un compas que seguramente puede servir para marcar los agujeros para los parlantes jeje...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Inventate uno que soporte a la caladora y corte directamente circulos


----------



## AntonioAA

En alguna parte publique los que me hice para el router ....


----------



## angelwind

No hace falta inventar nada para la caladora...
Algunas caladoras vienen con el adminículo necesario, en otras hay que improvisarlo o comprarlo.
http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/guia-u...-bosch-tope-15469-MLA20103314696_052014-F.jpg


----------



## fabybu

angelwind dijo:


> No hace falta inventar nada para la caladora...
> Algunas caladoras vienen con el adminículo necesario, en otras hay que improvisarlo o comprarlo.
> http://mla-s2-p.mlstatic.com/guia-u...-bosch-tope-15469-MLA20103314696_052014-F.jpg



En su momento estaba desesperado por una de esas cosas porque mi caladora no lo trajo como accesorio. 
La cuestión es que me terminé rindiendo porque en ningún lado que consultaba la tenían.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lamentablemente, la caladora no es la herramienta correcta para hacer el hueco para un parlante, ya que el aro de montaje debe estar ubicado por debajo de la línea superficial de la madera para minimizar difracciones y demás yerbas (hay un tema de juanfilas por ahí donde muestra las mediciones del tweeter y el efecto de no ponerlo al ras de la superficie). Con la caladora no es posible hacer el rebaje necesario.
Si o sí tenés que usar un fresadora (router) para el rebaje... y con la misma herramienta hacés el corte.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si Dr.  , lo del rebaje para el parlante ya lo hemos aprendido .

Pero tampoco olvidemos que hay pibes que se quieren hacer *SU* bafle  y que apenas cuentan con un taladro , un serrucho y a veces (con suerte) , una caladora.

Para ellos un Router posiblemente sea inalcanzable , en cambio atornillarle una varilla al costado de la caladora y hacerle un agujero a la distancia indicada para meterle un clavo que haga de pivote y cortar un círculo perfecto , les dará mucho orgullo 

Saludos !


----------



## sergiot

Sin contar que la hoja de la caladora tiende a desviarse y te hace el agujero conico.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero tampoco olvidemos que hay pibes que se quieren hacer *SU* bafle  y que apenas cuentan con un taladro , un serrucho y a veces (con suerte) , una caladora.
> 
> Para ellos un Router posiblemente sea inalcanzable , en cambio atornillarle una varilla al costado de la caladora y hacerle un agujero a la distancia indicada para meterle un clavo que haga de pivote y cortar un círculo perfecto , les dará mucho orgullo


Tenés toda la razón  , de hecho, mis primeros (y no tan primeros) baffles los hice de esa forma   (pero no fué con una varilla sino con alambre  ).
De todas formas es bueno que sepan cual es la herramienta mas adecuada  para que recorran un camino mas corto...


----------



## LuisTesla

Se puede pedir prestado un minitorno


----------



## jorgeste24

Hola! alguno me puede ayudar? Necesito me asesoren con el tamaño que debería tener una caja para cuatro parlantes de un estéreo con el cual me quiero hacer un equipito de música, los parlantes son dos de 6x9 y dos de 6.

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

jorgeste24 dijo:


> Hola! alguno me puede ayudar? Necesito me asesoren con el tamaño que debería tener una caja para cuatro parlantes de un estéreo con el cual me quiero hacer un equipito de música, los parlantes son dos de 6x9 y dos de 6.


Acá tenes toda la información necesaria:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...radas-metodo-masa-agregada-leo-beranek-16657/


----------



## djalext

Hola gente soy nuevo aca. Arme un sistema de audio con un bafle clon d&b modelo q1. Tiene dos parlantes xpro pa10s que son de 300rms. Y driver de 1 pulgada con guia de onda bomber. Mi error no hice salida de aire. Necesito alguien que me asesore porque pienso debería soñar mucho mas...


----------



## Fogonazo

djalext dijo:


> Hola gente soy nuevo aca. Arme un sistema de audio con un bafle clon d&b modelo q1. Tiene dos parlantes xpro pa10s que son de 300rms. Y driver de 1 pulgada con guia de onda bomber. Mi error no hice salida de aire. Necesito alguien que me asesore porque pienso debería _*soñar*_ mucho mas...



¿ Probaste darle alguna píldora para dormir ?


¿ Hiciste algún tipo de cálculo para los gabinetes ?


----------



## djalext

Por favor repuestas serias contructivas.gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

djalext dijo:


> Por favor repuestas serias contructivas.gracias



Si deseas respuestas "Serias y constructivas" *¡ Escribe correctamente !*


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


Y no respondiste lo que pregunté


----------



## salomon103

djalext deberás poner mas datos, medidas, componentes y fotos de lo que preguntas para poder iniciar con algún comentarios de los miembros del foro. Saludos.


----------



## LuisTesla

djalext así como planteas tu consulta, denota que vas a tener que ponerte a leer lo básico sobre construcción de cajas acústicas. Cuando decís que es un error no hacer una "salida de aire" , entonces para vos los sistemas de suspensión acústica (caja sellada) no existen, o, los consideras un error.

Lo basico:  Lee que son los parametros thielle small, como calcularlos, y como utilizarlos para determinar el diseño de la caja acustica. Sin olvidar como diseñar un crossover.  

Lo de sonar bien...  objetivamente, necesitas saber utilizar un microfono para mediciones. Subjetivamente   es lo que a vos te parece que suena bien


----------



## EdgardoCas

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si deseas respuestas "Serias y constructivas" *¡ Escribe correctamente !*
> 
> 
> *Reglas generales de uso del foro*
> 
> *05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*
> 
> 
> Y no respondiste lo que pregunté



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Ud Fogonazo, acerca de escribir correctamente y etc.; pero convengamos un par de cosas: si esa misma respuesta que Ud da en tono de sorna (soÑar=pastillas para dormir), la hubiese dado cualquier otro miembro, hubiera sido moderada y enviada a papelera (estoy seguro de que esta respuesta lo será); y segundo, si nos ponemos en exquisitos con la escritura, faltas de ortografía, semántica y demás, 8 de cada 10 posteos deben ser moderados.

Atte.


----------



## djalext

Primero gracias por su aporte, en mi ciudad nadie da info sin cobrarte lamentablemente hay una absoluta competencia. Segundo llevo 12 años en la música y me cansé de pagar miles de pesos en equipos asi que desidi probar algo que rinda bien; no exelente porque la gente no le interesa la calidad, sino cuanto te van a pagar cuando hay mil djs por menor precio.



Mi consulta es, este parlante (pa10s xpro) puede trabajar sellado? Que diferencia va a haber si le hago la salida?.
 Por otro lado utilizo en un bafle los dos pa10s en serie luego ambos bafles en paralelo y me da 8ohm perfecto. Conectados a un canal de una behringer ep4000 (europower)pero pica en rojo en poco volumen sin enbargo subo a 24db y sigue igual. Pienso que necesita refrigerarse el parlante .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

djalext dijo:


> Primero gracias por su aporte, en mi ciudad nadie da info sin cobrarte lamentablemente hay una absoluta competencia. Segundo llevo 12 años en la música y me cansé de pagar miles de pesos en equipos asi que desidi probar algo que rinda bien; no exelente porque la gente no le interesa la calidad, sino cuanto te van a pagar cuando hay mil djs por menor precio.
> 
> 
> 
> Mi consulta es, este parlante (pa10s xpro) puede trabajar sellado? Que diferencia va a haber si le hago la salida?.
> Por otro lado utilizo en un bafle los dos pa10s en serie luego ambos bafles en paralelo y me da 8ohm perfecto. Conectados a un canal de una behringer ep4000 (europower)pero pica en rojo en poco volumen sin enbargo subo a 24db y sigue igual. Pienso que necesita refrigerarse el parlante .



En este foro todo el conocimiento esta disponible sin cargo PARA EL QUE QUIERA APRENDER. Las preguntas que vos haces requieren medir el parlante y simular (y entender) la respuesta en frecuencia. Eso solo lo podes hacer vos que tenes el parlante en la mano, asi que ya que nadie te cobra acá, apropiate del conocimiento, aprende y resolvé vos mismo tus dudas.


----------



## salomon103

Sube fotos para poder ver que tan parecido es tu bafle al original.


----------



## djalext

Por ser nuevo no me dejan subir fotos ya intente


----------



## Fogonazo

djalext dijo:


> Por ser nuevo no me dejan subir fotos ya intente



*SI* puedes subir imágenes, lo que *NO* puedes es publicar "Link´s"


Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## djalext

Hola colegas. Muchas gracias por su tiempo. El mio es muy reducido. 
Aca estan los bafles. Estan sin la rejilla estética frontal. Creo las medidas eran 
55 ancho
42 largo 
31 alto frente 
27 alto trasero
La guia de onda solo es provisoria al igual que los parlantes.


----------



## cevv

Saludos amigos.
De nuevo en el foro después de varios meeeses ausente.

quiero consultarles algo, ya que compre hace semanas 2 parlantes mivic's GW-1203 ( acá el link de su web ).

Y pienso hacerle un cajón (bafle) a cada una de tres vias (pienso colocarle un medio sellado de 6 u 8 pulgadas mas un driver de 1 pulgadas para agudos).

Mi pregunta es:
¿Alguien conoce estos parlantes? que me pueda dar información, ya que la web no da mucha información de sus parámetros.

quisiera tener una idea del volumen interno de la caja a usar.  ya construí la caja (los pueden ver en la fotos).  Se que no es la manera óptima de hacer esto, pero como *no cuento con las herramientas necesarias* para cortar el mdf, tuve que comprarlo y picarlo en la misma ferretería y tenia que llevar unas medidas. Así que para jugar con el volumen interno está el separador que va en el medio de cajon para dividir el woofer del "medio" y "driver"; el cual puedo subir o bajar a preferencia


----------



## sergiot

La cosa es justamente a la inversa, se analiza el parlante  luego se calcula el volumen de la caja.

Hay infinidad de post en el foro de como se hace, con una simple pc y un amplificador medianamente aceptable se puede hacer.

No pidas medidas ni nada por el estilo, nada será real a la necesidad, para eso hay que medir.


----------



## jorger

Os dejo a modo de idea lo que construí esta mañana, con el fin hacer pequeños fresados para altavoces/tweetters/puertos. Muy improvisado, y muy útil para quienes carecemos de fresadoras. Nos puede salvar más de una.


Lleva un motor de 24vdc y un mandril ajustable hasta 3.8mm.
La profundidad del fresado depende la profundidad a la que se coloque la fresa en el mandril.
Primero se haría el agujero con la caladora (o con lo mejor que tengamos a mano), y después el fresado, a pulso y con muuuuuuuucha paciencia y tranquilidad.
Un saludo.


----------



## cyverlarva

jorger dijo:


> Os dejo a modo de idea lo que construí esta mañana, con el fin hacer pequeños fresados para altavoces/tweetters/puertos. Muy improvisado, y muy útil para quienes carecemos de fresadoras. Nos puede salvar más de una.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141131
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141132
> Lleva un motor de 24vdc y un mandril ajustable hasta 3.8mm.
> La profundidad del fresado depende la profundidad a la que se coloque la fresa en el mandril.
> Primero se haría el agujero con la caladora (o con lo mejor que tengamos a mano), y después el fresado, a pulso y con muuuuuuuucha paciencia y tranquilidad.
> Un saludo.










Conseguite el "Audiophile Loudspeaker Nirvana Golden Ear Cutting Tool" y no necesitas tener pulso, hasta Michael J. Fox corta circulos perfectos.



Saludos


----------



## jorger

cyverlarva dijo:


> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/31Wz5VWHmKL.jpg
> 
> 
> Conseguite el "Audiophile Loudspeaker Nirvana Golden Ear Cutting Tool" y no necesitas tener pulso, hasta Michael J. Fox corta circulos perfectos.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


Lo sé, y hasta se podria hacer mismamente con una regla !

A otra cosa, me acabo de enterar de que mi padre tiene una fresadora en el trastero. LM....
Aun asi el rato que le he dedicado esta mañana a montar aquello no ha sido en vano, me puede servir para hacer algun fresado pequeñito o algún grabado sin complicarme mucho.
Pero ya que tengo oportunidad de utilizar algo en condiciones, pues manos a la obra.
Me va a venir perfecta para un pequeño proyecto que estoy realizando leeentamente. Por supuesto lo postearé en el tema más indicado. Puede que cree un tema dedicado. Ya veremos.
Un saludo !


----------



## felixdani

Hola foro..tengo unos parlantes jahro wc15".y quiero hacerle la caja como corresponde ya que se los hice pero a ojo..la verdad no tuve buenos resultados.
Las características son.

Rep.en fcia.35-4000hz
Potencia.300w rms
Potencia musical.600w
Diámetro de la bobina.2"
Peso del imán.100oz
S.p.l 88db/1w/1m|fo.36hz

Solo esto tengo..me faltaría los parámetros.hay alguien que pueda decirme
Asi hago las cosas como corresponde..un abrazo..


----------



## sergiot

A menos que tengas la suerte que alguien del foto los haya medido y publicado sus datos, vas a tener que leer como medir el parlante con el ARTA y como pasar esa info al Winsd para el calculo del bafle, no hay otro camino.

Por otro lado, siendo un jarho, puede que los parámetros posteados de otro parlante del mismo modelo difieran del tuyo.


----------



## jorger

sergiot dijo:


> Por otro lado, siendo un jarho, puede que los parámetros posteados de otro parlante del mismo modelo difieran del tuyo.


Además que por lo que veo los jarho dejan mucho que desear en cuanto a parámetros...


----------



## varapalo

Buenas a todos los foreros. Tengo una consulta que igual está aclarada en algun post, pero no la encuentro. Estoy copiando el mueble de un combo de bajo, tiene dos tubos de salida bass reflex en la parte baja del panel trasero, voy a mantener el tamaño del bafle pero: ¿puedo trasladar esos tubos a la parte delantera del bafle, manteniendo las mismas medidas y distancias? ¿variará algún parámetro? Perdonen mi ignorancia, pero pretendo que el sonido del bass reflex salga también hacia delante, y no hacia atrás, porque en algunos directos en escenarios pequeños, he tenido problemas de acoples con los micrófonos del baterista. Una última cuestión: He leido en el foro revestir el interior con aislante acústico todas las paredes menos la delantera, ¿también en el caso de ser viable la modificación? Muchas gracias de antemano. Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Te contesto: no hay problema de cámbiar los tubos de sintonía , y esto es porque los graves son omnidireccionales , o sea que es probable que ayude poco a tu problema .
Respecto al aislante poco efecto tiene en graves ,no está demás ponerla más que nada por resonancias en frecuencias más altas.
Sólo para amargarte un poco , espero que la caja que  estás copiando sea para el mismo parlante que la original .... Sino. El resultado es incierto !


----------



## varapalo

Gracias por contestar Antonio. Si, el altavoz es el mismo, y las medidas del bafle también, solo voy a hacer mayor la parte del cajón donde va el ampli, para alojar otro modelo. Lo del aislante tenía entendido que era una mejora, lo he visto en bafles originales también en graves.



Tengo otro altavoz Beyma 15G40, en los parámetros T/S dice 128l Vas, ¿son litros en bafle cerrado? gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.


----------



## AntonioAA

No. Es uno de los parámetros y sirve para los cálculos . en el foro hay hilos muy explicativos de esto y como calcular .,.


----------



## varapalo

Perdón, me he equivocado de dato, es esto: volumen recomendado: 40 /150 litros. Para no tener que hacer tanta ecuación, y complicarme con el diseño estoy pensando en caja sellada, ¿es recomendable? El altavoz es de 700W, el ampli va a ser de 350W.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tendrias que informarte un poco sobre ventajas y desventajas de cada una ... en lo personal , una caja para 350W ... deberia ser MUY reforzada ( y pesada )


----------



## varapalo

buenos días Antonio, Quiero copiar el diseño de una Ashdown de 1x15´ 375w,(mismos litros, mismo contrachapado de 15 mm. esquineros y asas laterales, He visto un bajista tocando subido encima de ella, creo que aguantará


----------



## Quercus

varapalo dijo:


> Tengo otro altavoz Beyma 15G40, en los parámetros T/S dice 128l Vas, ¿son litros en bafle cerrado? gracias de nuevo por la ayuda.



  Hola varapalo, el altavoz de _este _ post, es un Beyma 15G40.
  Aunque puedes utilizarlo sellado, no es altavoz diseñado para ello. Ese altavoz rinde y se luce con una caja Bass réflex, diseñada claro está, para él.


----------



## jorger

varapalo dijo:


> buenos días Antonio, Quiero copiar el diseño de una Ashdown de 1x15´ 375w,(mismos litros, mismo contrachapado de 15 mm. esquineros y asas laterales, He visto un bajista tocando subido encima de ella, creo que aguantará


15mm aun con refuerzos me parece medio poco.. yo subiría al menos a los 19mm.


----------



## Quercus

Dale una leida a este hilo, es corto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/construccion-cajas-acusticas-bricolaje-110674/#post877634
  En el hay parte de la construcción de esa caja.


----------



## varapalo

Si pero lo del cálculo para bass reflex me parece un poco farragoso, soy neófito en esto, y me parecía más sencillo caja cerrada, tengo entendido que no refuerza tánto los graves, pero suenan más nítidos, corrijanme si me equivoco, he tenido un combo de menos vatios (120) y me valía en el ensayo, y en directos, ya que me reforzaban por mi monitor de suelo, pero escucho vuestro consejos, en cuanto a la carpinteria, la que me refiero es la original, y lleva 15mm. pero no se preocupen si habría que reforzarla, pues se refuerza, este es mi menor problema.



Gracias Quercus, le doy un vistazo, soy tán lento escribiendo que cuando termino, ya me habeis mandado más mensajes



Jod... Quercus. Acojonante!!! Perdona mis palabros, pero estoy flipando!,como seas tán buen electrónico como carpintero...UN artista, mejor que comprados, porque estoy casi a 1000Km. si no te pagaba clases particulares. Bueno cuando haga mi chapuza subiré fotos. Una pregunta: ¿el panel delantero,(donde va el altavoz),mejor con masilla de poliuretáno  que encolado?


----------



## Quercus

Si tienes ganas de ponerte _“el Lápiz en la oreja”_ puedo buscar y pasarte las medidas de la caja. Desde que la hice no la he visto por casa.
  Aunque cada altavoz tiene sus parámetros, las diferencias  dentro de un mismo modelo si es una marca seria y con cierto prestigio como Beyma, son minimas.
  He medido muchos altavoces de esta marca y como digo, los hay, pero no tan importantes como para tener que modificar las dimensiones de la caja.  
  En cuanto al grueso de la caja, minimo 19mm y con buenos y bien estudiados refuerzos.
  Si no, tienes un _“sonajero”_ que suena mas que el altavoz. 


varapalo dijo:


> Jod... Quercus. Acojonante!!! Perdona mis palabros, pero estoy flipando!,como seas tán buen electrónico como carpintero...UN artista, mejor que comprados, porque estoy casi a 1000Km. si no te pagaba clases particulares. Bueno cuando haga mi chapuza subiré fotos. Una pregunta: ¿el panel delantero,(donde va el altavoz),mejor con masilla de poliuretáno que encolado?


  El doble de grueso y a mi modo de entender, por el amortiguamiento, SI.


----------



## varapalo

Ok Quercus, si puedes pasarme las dimensiones, estaré muy agradecido. Los ratitos libres que me dejen la parienta y la cría, me pondré manos a la obra. Tengo posibilidad de consequir DM, aglomerado ó contrachapado perfectamente cortado, ¿por cual me decido?


----------



## Quercus

Aunque hay más de un parámetro y más de un criterio a tener en cuenta para razonar esto, para resumir el que más me gusta es el DM.
En cuanto pueda conseguir las medidas las subo. Como decia no esta en casa.


----------



## varapalo

Tranqui Quercus, no me corre mucha prisa, así me da tiempo a preparar una zona de trabajo en la lonja, que la tengo hecha unos zorros. Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

He encontrado en el trabajo las notas.

Es un cubo con 50cm de lado, *medida interior. *Esta caja se hizo para otro altavoz que paso a mejor vida, _“me tiraba de los pelos”_ pensando en el ajuste tanto físico como acústico, para el que pudiese montar después. Surgió una ganga dos 15G40 180€, creo que gaste la suerte de mucho tiempo. El altavoz es idéntico al otro, diámetro exterior, altura en el encaje y colocación de los tornillos, IN-CRE-I-BLE. Fue quitar uno y colocar otro.

Ese dia… *“tendría que haber comprado lotería…”*_ en vez de montar altavoces*.

*_En el tema acústico, tampoco fue mal, la sintonía daba 44,26Hz, hicimos pruebas con el tubo para llevarlo a 40Hz y a 38Hz, pero al dueño le gustaba más con el primero.

Tres pájaros de un tiro: 
1º Físicamente para encajarlo y atornillarlo, increíblemente *perfecto*.
2º Acústicamente, del gusto del dueño, *perfecto.*
3º Con esa frecuencia de sintonía mas alta (tiene filtro subsónico, pero de quitar y poner) esta más protegido, sabía que al final tocaría subir los 300W actuales a alrededor de 550W. *Muy favorable*.

Antes de montarlo, lo estuve rodando como una hora, la Fs. bajo de 39 a 38,4Hz un poco por encima de los 38Hz que da el fabricante. Seguro que ahora, después del rodaje que tiene, estará casi a la par de lo que declara el fabricante.

Los tubos empleados son de PVC 104mm diámetro interior, 110mm exterior, largo 120mm *el largo es dentro de la caja, el trozo que atraviesa el DM no cuenta.

*Antes de pegar el tubo, haz pruebas.

Las pruebas fueron:
165mm de largo, para sintonía *40Hz.*
196mm de largo, para sintonía *38Hz.
*
Espero verlo armado.


----------



## varapalo

Gracias Quercus. Soy novato en esto y tengo alguna duda, si puedes responder corto y conciso:
1. PVC, las medidas coinciden con el de fontanería, es válido?
2. Cubicaje descontando aislante interior? en mi caso ISOFON 3 cm. (Leroy Merlin)
3. Si varío una dimensión solamente 2 ó 3 cm. dándosela a las demás, manteniendo el cubicaje, afectará?
4. Tengo una rejilla para el altavoz, los tubos frontales pueden ir detrás de esta, o fuera?

De momento no se me ocurre nada más. Aunque tarde siglos, subiré fotos. Otra vez gracias, y un saludo.


----------



## Quercus

varapalo dijo:


> Gracias Quercus. Soy novato en esto y tengo alguna duda, si puedes responder corto y conciso:
> 1. PVC, las medidas coinciden con el de fontanería, es válido?


  No es que sea válido, es que es ese. Procura que sea de paredes gruesas unos 3mm, también los hay de 2mm.


varapalo dijo:


> 2. Cubicaje descontando aislante interior? en mi caso ISOFON 3 cm. (Leroy Merlin)


  En los SUB se coloca poco aislante. Si colocas el que dices la Fs. bajara, funciona como si la caja 
tuviese mas volumen. ¿Cuánto? habría que medirlo, puede que entre 1 y 3Hz.


varapalo dijo:


> 3. Si varío una dimensión solamente 2 ó 3 cm. dándosela a las demás, manteniendo el cubicaje, afectará?


  Para nada, lo que importa es el volumen total, no la forma. 


varapalo dijo:


> 4. Tengo una rejilla para el altavoz, los tubos frontales pueden ir detrás de esta, o fuera?


  Cuando he puesto rejilla a un altavoz de este tipo, siempre ha sido redonda cubriendo solo el altavoz, si la tuya cubre todo el frontal no debe haber problema.


varapalo dijo:


> De momento no se me ocurre nada más. Aunque tarde siglos, subiré fotos. Otra vez gracias, y un saludo.


   Por favor siglos NO* “…no hay mal que cien años dure, ni cuerpo que lo resista…”*


----------



## varapalo

Ok Quercus, todo correcto. Perdón si me expliqué mal, no será un sub para bajos; será para TOCAR EL BAJO, con un cabezal de entre 300 a 500 vatios (seguramente un Hartke 3500 (300 W/ 8 ohm). Si este proyecto me sirve igual, pues seguiré adelante.
Y muchas gracias por las aclaraciones.


----------



## josb86

Buenas les escribo por una consulta, quiero armar una caja para unos parlantes Dayton Audio ND91-8, hace unos días encontré el WinIsd y el programa me arrojo unos resultados sobre el tamaño de la caja y de la longitud de la longitud del tubo de desfogue, sin embargo tengo algunas dudas me ayudaran a despejar.

1_ El primero es que me da un volumen de la caja, este volumen solo aplica si la caja es cuadrada, o la caja puede ser diseñada de la forma que uno quiera guardando ese volumen? (He leído que lo mejor es que el parlante sea lo mas circular en la parte de atrás para evitar el rebote de la onda).

2_ El largo del conducto de desfogue me da 57cm con 4,7cm de diámetro, este conducto puede estar colocado en cualquier parte de la caja (por ejemplo en uno de los lados) o tiene que ir al frente de esta?, puede estar echo de tubería pvc o mejor en madera?

3_ He visto también que hay unos radiadores pasivos, los cuales se utilizan para evitar los problemas relacionados con la calibración del desfogue, si utilizara uno de estos el tamaño de la caja seria el mismo o cambian los cálculos?


----------



## jorger

josb86 dijo:


> Buenas les escribo por una consulta, quiero armar una caja para unos parlantes Dayton Audio ND91-8, hace unos días encontré el WinIsd y el programa me arrojo unos resultados sobre el tamaño de la caja y de la longitud de la longitud del tubo de desfogue, sin embargo tengo algunas dudas me ayudaran a despejar.
> 
> 1_ El primero es que me da un volumen de la caja, este volumen solo aplica si la caja es cuadrada, o la caja puede ser diseñada de la forma que uno quiera guardando ese volumen? (He leído que lo mejor es que el parlante sea lo mas circular en la parte de atrás para evitar el rebote de la onda).
> 
> 2_ El largo del conducto de desfogue me da 57cm con 4,7cm de diámetro, este conducto puede estar colocado en cualquier parte de la caja (por ejemplo en uno de los lados) o tiene que ir al frente de esta?, puede estar echo de tubería pvc o mejor en madera?
> 
> 3_ He visto también que hay unos radiadores pasivos, los cuales se utilizan para evitar los problemas relacionados con la calibración del desfogue, si utilizara uno de estos el tamaño de la caja seria el mismo o cambian los cálculos?


1- La caja puedes hacerla de la forma que quieras, aunque hasta donde yo sé,  no conviene mucho que la pared trasera de la caja sea totalmente paralela a la delantera. Yo he hecho cajas muy cuadradas y ""aparentemente"" no he tenido ningún problema.

2- En el frente o en un costado, puedes colocarlo donde quieras.
Un puerto de madera?  A menos que quieras hacer un T-Line.. 

3- El diseño con radiadores pasivos se podrían asemejar a un término medio entre Bass reflex y Sealed. El winisd te permite simularlos, ahora, a mi juicio no son de gran utilidad práctica salvo casos muy concretos. Aparte que necesitarías un radiador con unos parámetros muy específicos dependiendo de lo que quieras conseguir. Y no cualquier altavoz funciona bien en ese tipo de diseños.

Pd: Acabo de ver ese driver que te has conseguido. Solo un detalle para que tengas en cuenta: La respuesta cae mucho a partir de los 9Khz.. 
Qué quieres hacer con él?
Un saludo.


----------



## josb86

jorger dijo:


> 1- La caja puedes hacerla de la forma que quieras, aunque hasta donde yo sé,  no conviene mucho que la pared trasera de la caja sea totalmente paralela a la delantera. Yo he hecho cajas muy cuadradas y ""aparentemente"" no he tenido ningún problema.
> 
> 2- En el frente o en un costado, puedes colocarlo donde quieras.
> Un puerto de madera?  A menos que quieras hacer un T-Line..
> 
> 3- El diseño con radiadores pasivos se podrían asemejar a un término medio entre Bass reflex y Sealed. El winisd te permite simularlos, ahora, a mi juicio no son de gran utilidad práctica salvo casos muy concretos. Aparte que necesitarías un radiador con unos parámetros muy específicos dependiendo de lo que quieras conseguir. Y no cualquier altavoz funciona bien en ese tipo de diseños.
> 
> Pd: Acabo de ver ese driver que te has conseguido. Solo un detalle para que tengas en cuenta: La respuesta cae mucho a partir de los 9Khz..
> Qué quieres hacer con él?
> Un saludo.




La verdad algo como esto:








sin embargo agradezco cualquiera sugerencia con respecto al parlante.


----------



## jorger

Ya veo.. algo así me imaginaba. Vas a necesitar ecualización de unos 4 o 5dB en torno a los 10-14Khz si no quieres quedarte corto de agudos..
Un saludo.


----------



## josb86

jorger dijo:


> Ya veo.. algo así me imaginaba. Vas a necesitar ecualización de unos 4 o 5dB en torno a los 10-14Khz si no quieres quedarte corto de agudos..
> Un saludo.




me recomiendas entonces colocar un Tweeter ?


----------



## jorger

josb86 dijo:


> me recomiendas entonces colocar un Tweeter ?


Entre otras, es una opción aunque no es habitual hacer trabajar un tweetter sólo por encima de los 9Khz, pero, por poder se puede. Siempre y cuando lo cortes donde debe. Aproximadamente (y no siempre), tanto el driver como el tweetter tienen que cruzarse en el punto de -3dB.

Esto a "grosso modo", porque hasta el diseño de unos simples altavoces para el móvil requiere romperte la cabeza si quieres que sea lo más Hi-fi posible


----------



## varapalo

Muy buenas foreros. Por fin ha nacido la criatura. El parto a sido largo, pero satisfactorio. Como prometí, ahí van unas fotos: 
Al final cotrachapado de chopo 15mm. el más ligero, pero la parte del bafle 20mm.(15+5), y el frontal 30mm.(15+15)
Fase de montaje: Cola a rebosar, y tirafondos "a manta"
                        Aristas a medio baquetón,(no tengo fresadora; cepillo y lija)
Fase de tapizado: Es mi primera vez, he corregido algún rincón, (el rotulador edding hace 
                         maravillas)
Fase de acabado: He aprovechado la rejilla, esquineros,y patas de mi viejo Ashdown.
Fase de prueba: En el local a saco, y con el "oidómetro", suena como un cañón. Resultado totalmente satisfactorio.
Agradecimiento especial a: Quercus, AntonioAA, y Jorger, por aclarar mis dudas, y a todos los foreros, aprendo mucho leyendo en el foro.


----------



## Cubano

Hola, mejoré mis parlantes, ahora tengo un par de B&C de 350W pero no me gusta como se escuchan en sus cajas de fabrica, me gustaría sabarle mas bajos osea que retumben mas, si alguno de los compañeros aqui presentes tiene alguna idea que que medidas son las que necesito por favor ayudenme en eso, gracias de antemano.


----------



## jorger

Cubano dijo:


> Hola, mejoré mis parlantes, ahora tengo un par de B&C de 350W pero no me gusta como se escuchan en sus cajas de fabrica, me gustaría sabarle mas bajos osea que retumben mas, si alguno de los compañeros aqui presentes tiene alguna idea que que medidas son las que necesito por favor ayudenme en eso, gracias de antemano.


Medir los parámetros T/S y ponerte con el Winisd es la única solución.
De todas maneras las cajas de fábrica están diseñadas de algún modo en particular por alguna razón siempre, guste o no guste su reproducción de graves. O puede que los altavoces no den mucho de sí en ese aspecto y estén fabricados para otra cosa que no sea "retumbar".


----------



## EdgardoCas

Cubano dijo:


> Hola, mejoré mis parlantes, ahora tengo un par de B&C de 350W pero no me gusta como se escuchan en sus cajas de fabrica, me gustaría sabarle mas bajos osea que retumben mas, si alguno de los compañeros aqui presentes tiene alguna idea que que medidas son las que necesito por favor ayudenme en eso, gracias de antemano.



También deberías probar tus cajas conectadas a otro amplificador de potencia, para determinar si el sonido es a tu gusto. Con esto quiero decirte que tal vez te empeñas en modificar los parlantes y en realidad el "problema" está en la fuente de sonido.


----------



## Cubano

Si me encantaría medir los parametros T/S de los parlantes, pero lo que sucede es que aquí no tengo el equipamiento que se necesita para hacerlo, en casa tengo los softwares pero sin el equipo para medirlos no hago nada. gracias de todos modos por sus respuestas, voy a probar otra teoría que me dió un amigo que a el le funcionó.


----------



## jorger

Cubano dijo:


> Si me encantaría medir los parametros T/S de los parlantes, pero lo que sucede es que aquí no tengo el equipamiento que se necesita para hacerlo, en casa tengo los softwares pero sin el equipo para medirlos no hago nada. gracias de todos modos por sus respuestas, voy a probar otra teoría que me dió un amigo que a el le funcionó.


Aparte del software sólo lo se necesitan 4 resistencias, un interruptor y cable...


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

¿ Es esto posible con un altavoz de tres pulgadas ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿
http://www.beyma.com/products/shakers/3SK07T6
Y es Beyma, marca de fama reconocida.
Un saludo.


----------



## jorger

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> ¿ Es esto posible con un altavoz de tres pulgadas ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿
> http://www.beyma.com/products/shakers/3SK07T6
> Y es Beyma, marca de fama reconocida.
> Un saludo.


Es que eso no es un altavoz como tal, es un "bass shaker". Solo vibra y extiende esa vibración ahí donde lo coloques, pero no suena 
Si te refieres a algún parámetro como la Fs, si, cr posible. En alguna ocasión he medido un altavoz (repito, altavoz) de 3.5"  que tenía una Fs de 40Hz, muy raro de ver, pero existen.


----------



## vmsa

jorger dijo:


> Es que eso no es un altavoz como tal, es un "bass shaker". Solo vibra y extiende esa vibración ahí donde lo coloques, pero no suena
> Si te refieres a algún parámetro como la Fs, si, cr posible. En alguna ocasión he medido un altavoz (repito, altavoz) de 3.5"  que tenía una Fs de 40Hz, muy raro de ver, pero existen.



Si, Los usan en el Planetario de la Ciudad de Buenos Aires, debajo de las butacas.


----------



## Juan Jose

Aclaremos que 3 pulgadas tiene la bobina no el altavoz. Es de 6,5 pulgadas el altavoz.
Saludos


----------



## Royer Dj

Amigos, como se pega el tubo de pvc a la madera, el que se ocupa para ventilar el cajon, ¿se necesita algun pegamento especial o con el que se pega el pvc? saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Royer Dj dijo:


> Amigos, como se pega el tubo de pvc a la madera, el que se ocupa para ventilar el cajon, ¿se necesita algun pegamento especial o con el que se pega el pvc? saludos!!



Todo depende de cuan ajustado/holgado quede el tubo con la madera.
Puede ser cemento de *contacto* o sellador de *silicona*


----------



## Royer Dj

Muchas gracias, ya lo pensaba pegar con el pegamento del pvc,  ya me imagino, al primer sonido grave fuerte salen volando los tubos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

yo hice los tubos de sintonia con esos caños marrones de desagüe, entran practicamente a los golpes, ni se me habia ocurrido de pegarlos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> yo hice los tubos de sintonia con esos caños marrones de desagüe, entran practicamente a los golpes, ni se me habia ocurrido de pegarlos!!!!!!!!!!



Por eso aclaré:



Fogonazo dijo:


> Todo depende de cuan _*ajustado/holgado*_ quede el tubo con la madera.
> Puede ser cemento de *contacto* o sellador de *silicona*



Si consigues la mecha de copa exacta para el tubo, puede *no* necesitar pegamento alguno, pero eso no es algo muy frecuente


----------



## jorger

Fogonazo dijo:


> Por eso aclaré:
> 
> 
> 
> Si consigues la mecha de copa exacta para el tubo, puede *no* necesitar pegamento alguno, pero eso no es algo muy frecuente


Otra opción es coger la caladora y hacer un agujero de diámetro ligeramente inferior al diámetro externo del tubo, e ir comiendo (el agujero) poco a poco, con mucho cuidado y de manera totalmente uniforme, hasta que el tubo pueda entrar MUY ajustado A golpes, como dicen.

Lo he hecho varias veces y requiere un bueeen rato. No apto para impacientes.


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo hace unos 15 años que no armo un Bass-Reflex, cuando tuve ese vicio me compré una mecha de copa que realizaba el agujero exacto como para "Clavar" los tubos.





Entraban con la suficiente presión como para que no se muevan y por seguridad les aplicaba una capa de sellador de silicona.

Hasta ahora nadie vino a exigirme la "Garantía"


----------



## AntonioAA

Otra es con pegamento Epoxi , ya que rellena los espacios .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

No sabía si incluir éste mensaje aquí o en el ítem de filtros, pues creo que incluye un poco de ambos temas, en todo caso ahí va mi inquietud.
Charlando con mi hermano que también es electrónico, me comentaba que le quería hacer a su hijo un subwoofer para reforzar su equipo.
Le comenté lo típico, realiza un filtro activo que sume las señales derecha e izquierda y luego el filtro paso-bajo para así atacar la etapa que alimente al subwoofer....
Mi sorpresa fué lo que os detallo:
http://www.electronic-star.es/Malone-PW-1015-SUB-Subwoofer-PA-pasivo-38cm-15-1000W_i26271.htm
http://www.electronic-star.es/Malone-PW-1010-SUB-Subwoofer-PA-pasivo-25cm-10-600W_i26269.htm
Aquí teneis ejemplos de lo que yo le aconsejaba, el sub tras la circuiteria que yo le sugerí, pero mi sorpresa fué que me comentó que no era necesario tanto circuito ni complejidad, con ésto:
http://www.electronic-star.es/Omnitronic-BX-1250-Subwoofer-profesional-pasivo_i62286.htm
http://www.electronic-star.es/Omnitronic-Subwoofer-fuer-Control-Systeme-pasivo_i83869.htm
http://www.electronic-star.es/Omnitronic-BX-1550-Subwoofer-profesional-pasivo_i83865.htm
Si os fijáis bien, es el propio sub el que pasivamente incluye su filtro y basta con atacarlo con un amplificador sin filtros ni nada; economía de costes y trabajo.
Aquí es cuando os consulto a los que estáis muy doctos en ésto: supongo que dentro del cajón habrá un filtro como sucede en los baffles de tres vías ¿no? en éste caso sólo para atacar al woofer.
Lo que logramos así, tal y como me comentaba, es un ahorro brutal de dinero y trabajo pues basta con conectar ése cajon a la salida de nuestro ampli y ya tenemos subwoofer.
Rogaría que me iluminarais sobre éste asunto, y voy más allá, me gustaría sorprenderle haciéndoselo yo ( el me hace las PCB´s método plancha pues no tengo impresora ) por lo que si dominais éste tema y disponeis de un circuito así, por favor, me lo hagais llegar; pero para principiantes, me explico, si hay una bobina, por favor me decís "arrolla 12 espiras de hilo de 1,5 mm en un núcleo al aire de .......No dispongo nada más que de muy poco tiempo y pocos conocimientos en éste área.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me temo decirte que con poco trabajo ... poco vas a lograr .
Un subwoofer con solo una bobina es un refuerzo de graves solamente que quien sabe como empalma con el resto del equipo . 
Los subwoofers de verdad tienen un filtro que te permite variar la frecuencia a la cual refuerzan .
No recuerdo donde hay un circuito del mismo . Tambien necesita una seleccion de fase ya que segun sea todo hay casos en que la necesitas invertida .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mirá... es como todo... cuanto querés gastar y cuanta performance querés obtener. Un subwoofer, normalmente, se corta entre los 80 y los 150Hz... como mucho, y a partir de ahí comienzan a trabajar los parlantes de medios-bajos.
Como saber a que frecuencia cortarlo??? --> sabiendo como responden los mid-bass en adelante...

De todas formas, si tenés un ampli para excitar el subwoofer y pretendés una "calidad de sonido" razonablemente buena, te conviene diseñar y construir un xover activo tal como vos decís, y no meter un filtro pasivo, que te va a costar lo mismo que uno activo... o  más (siempre suponiendo que esté bien hecho... las porquerías siempre son mas baratas), que tiene más pérdidas y que no tiene un comportamiento uniforme sobre todo el rango de operación.
Si no tenés un ampli para el sub... hay que barajar y dar de nuevo, por que la idea no va a llegar muy lejos.

Por ultimo... no hay "un circuito" ya que la topología y valores de componentes dependen de las características del sub y de su interacción con los mids. Claro... todo lo que te digo si buscás algo tipo HiFi. Si es un sub solo para hacer ruido, y que suene como Dios y el parlante quieran, entonces hay varios temas que explican el cálculo de xovers pasivos, pero tenés que definir una frecuencia de corte que sea compatible con la de los mids... y sin esa frecuencia no podés comenzar los cálculos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Webeando por diyaudio me encontré *con este hilo* donde hay una variedad importante de software GRATIS para el diseño de cajas y crossovers.

Pero en los ultimos posts (al 22/09/2016) presentan un nuevo software llamado *VituixCAD* que parece MUY COMPLETO. En el enlace tienen al acceso a la página del diseñador, donde están los links de descarga del soft, del manual y de una herramienta para interactuar con el ARTA!!!

Por supuesto, lean la página por que pone muy claro que no deben perder el tiempo si no tienen mediciones reales de frecuencia, fase e impedancia. De todas formas, con todo lo que dice que tiene adentro, este software parece verdaderamente mooooiiiii bueno!


----------



## Kebra

Creo que tenemos un nuevo favorito...

Hasta hoy LspCAD era el "námber uán" pero este parece mas completo. Al menos con la cantidad de cajas que simula. Y hace muuuuuchooo que no se actualiza LspCAD....


----------



## ocarbone

Disculpen pero tengo una curiosidad, Tengo varios Woofer 13" (de los 70), medios y Tweeter Foster, (Holimar) pero me encontre con ellos en el 2010, las cajas o lo que quedan de ellas es de uno 75/80 Lt....  Ya se tengo que medir.....;.
Les puedo preguntar que opinan, sobre los diseños doble bass reflex como el adjunto; o solo Bass Reflex, con gabinete tipo trapezoidal, con paredes no paralelas.
Desde ya gracias y disculpen que uno que solo maneja papeles se entrometa, me gusta el audio, estoy esperando que mi hijo me arme una CPU vieja para cargar los programas y arrancar.


----------



## Kebra

Más allá de lo que "opinemos" de tal o cual diseño, lo que realmente importa es como se comporta cada diseño, y para qué tipo de diseño sirve el o los parlantes a utilizar. No es un tema de opiniones. Por lo que conozco de la marca por comentarios de gente que los escuchó, Holimar era lo mejor de la época. Pero no puedo afirmarlo, ya que no escuché ( lo cual es 100% subjetivo) y tampoco medí (acá si podría opinar objetivamente) ninguno. 

Vas a tener que medir para ver a qué tipo de gabinete se ajusta mejor ese woofer, y en base a eso avanzar en el proyecto. 

No hay ningún secreto, ni aproximaciones fantásticas, ni copiar tal o cual diseño. Hay que medir. Tenés un post que te explica a prueba de principiante como medir. Con una placa de sonido onboard de cualquier mother, un par de metros de cable, una resistencia y una llave, tenés todo lo necesario para empezar con el gabinete. Para spl y respuesta en frecuencia necesitas un micrófono calibrado que sería la inversión importante, pero ya podés empezar con el gabinete.









Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> No sabía si incluir éste mensaje aquí o en el ítem de filtros, pues creo que incluye un poco de ambos temas, en todo caso ahí va mi inquietud.
> Charlando con mi hermano que también es electrónico, me comentaba que le quería hacer a su hijo un subwoofer para reforzar su equipo.
> Le comenté lo típico, realiza un filtro activo que sume las señales derecha e izquierda y luego el filtro paso-bajo para así atacar la etapa que alimente al subwoofer....






AntonioAA dijo:


> Me temo decirte que con poco trabajo ... poco vas a lograr .
> Un subwoofer con solo una bobina es un refuerzo de graves solamente que quien sabe como empalma con el resto del equipo .
> Los subwoofers de verdad tienen un filtro que te permite variar la frecuencia a la cual refuerzan .
> No recuerdo donde hay un circuito del mismo . Tambien necesita una seleccion de fase ya que segun sea todo hay casos en que la necesitas invertida .....






Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mirá... es como todo... cuanto querés gastar y cuanta performance querés obtener. Un subwoofer, normalmente, se corta entre los 80 y los 150Hz... como mucho, y a partir de ahí comienzan a trabajar los parlantes de medios-bajos.
> Como saber a que frecuencia cortarlo??? --> sabiendo como responden los mid-bass en adelante...
> 
> 
> Por ultimo... no hay "un circuito" ya que la topología y valores de componentes dependen de las características del sub y de su interacción con los mids. Claro... todo lo que te digo si buscás algo tipo HiFi. Si es un sub solo para hacer ruido, y que suene como Dios y el parlante quieran, entonces hay varios temas que explican el cálculo de xovers pasivos, pero tenés que definir una frecuencia de corte que sea compatible con la de los mids... y sin esa frecuencia no podés comenzar los cálculos.




Estimadísimos... Veo que siempre hacen referencia a UN subwoofer. En los equipos comerciales 5.1 siempre hay uno solo, si. Pero el audio está codificado para 5.1. Hasta ahí descubrí la rueda, ¿no?. 

Pero recuerdo haber leído hace varios años un artículo de unos baffles Holimar con subwoofer (allá por los 70s) donde además de la descripción había, como en la mayoría de los artículos de la revista, un desarrollo matemático acompañando el texto. Perdí dicho artículo lamentablemente, pero recuerdo claramente que decía POR QUÉ NO DEBE USARSE UN SOLO SUBWOOFER. No para 5.1, para stereo. 70s. Después de todas la ecuaciones el texto decía, y recuerdo textual:

 "... si bien debajo de los 100 Hz no hay efecto stereo perceptible, en algunos pasajes musicales las ondas pueden estar desfasadas 180º entre un canal y el otro, con lo cual el parlante haría la suma vectorial de las mismas, produciendo cero sonido".

Mi pregunta entonces es, ¿tenía razón el artículo?

Recuerdo una instalación de Bowers & Wilkins / Krell / Dennon en casa de un cliente, con UN subwoofer... PEEEEEROOOO.... El subwoofer SOLO SE USABA PARA 5.1. Para música (cds, en stereo) el subwoofer NO funcionaba.


----------



## AntonioAA

Kebra dijo:


> Estimadísimos... Veo que siempre hacen referencia a UN subwoofer. En los equipos comerciales 5.1 siempre hay uno solo, si. Pero el audio está codificado para 5.1. Hasta ahí descubrí la rueda, ¿no?.
> 
> Pero recuerdo haber leído hace varios años un artículo de unos baffles Holimar con subwoofer (allá por los 70s) donde además de la descripción había, como en la mayoría de los artículos de la revista, un desarrollo matemático acompañando el texto. Perdí dicho artículo lamentablemente, pero recuerdo claramente que decía POR QUÉ NO DEBE USARSE UN SOLO SUBWOOFER. No para 5.1, para stereo. 70s. Después de todas la ecuaciones el texto decía, y recuerdo textual:
> 
> "... si bien debajo de los 100 Hz no hay efecto stereo perceptible, en algunos pasajes musicales las ondas pueden estar desfasadas 180º entre un canal y el otro, con lo cual el parlante haría la suma vectorial de las mismas, produciendo cero sonido".
> 
> Mi pregunta entonces es, ¿tenía razón el artículo?
> 
> Recuerdo una instalación de Bowers & Wilkins / Krell / Dennon en casa de un cliente, con UN subwoofer... PEEEEEROOOO.... El subwoofer SOLO SE USABA PARA 5.1. Para música (cds, en stereo) el subwoofer NO funcionaba.



Se usa en general uno solo por cuestiones de espacio y que efectivamente los graves por debajo de 300Hz no son direccionales ...
Tambien es cierto que el funcionamiento del Sub esta MUY influenciado por las condiciones geométricas y acusticas de la habitación de escucha .
Pero no es cuestion de poner dos o tres , sino de ver cual es la ubicacion mas conveniente.
Respecto a usarlo o no para musica , si la instalación esta bien balanceada , no deberia afectar en absoluto , si lo que escuchas no tiene contenido de tan baja frecuencia , directamente no va a reproducir lo que no hay .....





ocarbone dijo:


> Disculpen pero tengo una curiosidad, Tengo varios Woofer 13" (de los 70), medios y Tweeter Foster, (Holimar) pero me encontre con ellos en el 2010, las cajas o lo que quedan de ellas es de uno 75/80 Lt....  Ya se tengo que medir.....;.
> Les puedo preguntar que opinan, sobre los diseños doble bass reflex como el adjunto; o solo Bass Reflex, con gabinete tipo trapezoidal, con paredes no paralelas.
> Desde ya gracias y disculpen que uno que solo maneja papeles se entrometa, me gusta el audio, estoy esperando que mi hijo me arme una CPU vieja para cargar los programas y arrancar.



Siendo que no contas con los elementos necesarios para medir , lo que te recomiendo es que reproduzcas las cajas originales , algun tipo de diseño tienen que haber tenido ...
Un colega y amigo ya media parlantes en los '80 .
Posteriormente si incursionas en las mediciones , podras ajustar el diseño .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Kebra dijo:


> Pero recuerdo haber leído hace varios años un artículo de unos baffles Holimar con subwoofer (allá por los 70s) donde además de la descripción había, como en la mayoría de los artículos de la revista, un desarrollo matemático acompañando el texto. Perdí dicho artículo lamentablemente, pero recuerdo claramente que decía POR QUÉ NO DEBE USARSE UN SOLO SUBWOOFER. No para 5.1, para stereo. 70s. Después de todas la ecuaciones el texto decía, y recuerdo textual:
> 
> *"... si bien debajo de los 100 Hz no hay efecto stereo perceptible, en algunos pasajes musicales las ondas pueden estar desfasadas 180º entre un canal y el otro, con lo cual el parlante haría la suma vectorial de las mismas, produciendo cero sonido"*.
> 
> Mi pregunta entonces es, ¿tenía razón el artículo?


Tenía razón??? Probablemente no, pero como no hay un contexto para ubicarnos, estamos en problemas.

De todas formas, hay un error conceptual importante ya que si hay un solo subwoofer, este no suma nada, ni escalarmente ni vectorialmente. La que suma, y lo hace escalarmente, es la entrada al filtro pasabajos que excita al subwoofer (vía amplificador, claro), y por supuesto, si ambas señales están oposición de fase la salida del sumador será cero o cercana a él. Pero claro... esto va directamente en contra de la aseveración de que no hay efecto estéreo en muy bajas frecuencias, así que la oposición de fase nunca va a ser tan franca como dicen.

*Moraleja:* Me parece un aviso de marketing con un pseudo cientificismo incorporado...


----------



## Kebra

Tocaste un punto interesante... Las publicaciones de Holimar eran "sólo 8 personas por mes podrán disfrutar...", "En algunos años usted comprará un Holimar, por ahora compre otra cosa".

Los tipos te trataban de idiota más o menos, y te decían que aún no eras digno de un equipo de ellos.

Me gustaría medir un aparato de ellos vs un, por ejemplo, Akai de 35 + 35 japonés hecho para los que no somos dignos, a ver que tanto difieren....


----------



## Kebra

Buscando sobre el rendimiento de un baffle, hallé este artículo que tiene el sello de Bonello. Tengo una versión condensada del mismo en papel, así que imaginen mi sorpresa...

http://materias.fi.uba.ar/6668/archivos/DisRep.pdf


----------



## vmsa

Sí efectivamente confirmo que ese artículo es de Bonello y hasta creo haberlo leído en Telegráfica Electrónica.


----------



## Kebra

Bien, encontré el artículo! Lo que mas me gusta de esta feliz coincidencia es que al menos UN fabricante fue honesto al publicar sus productos. Yo creí Solidyne era medio fruta, pero veo que era serio el tema.
Durante años Bonello me inspiró desconfianza... Pero me saco el sombrero, un ejemplo de ingeniero.


----------



## vmsa

Algo sobre Bonello, adjunto unas páginas que escaneé del Handbook for Sound Engineers (New Audio Cyclopedia) sobre su método de evaluación acústica de ambientes. Realmente un prócer...


----------



## ocarbone

Kebra dijo:


> Solidyne ....Bonello ingeniero.


El Diseño de Bonello es con 1 Woofer de 15" y 150 Litros.
Escuche un Yamaha NS 690 (aprox 60Lts+ Woofer de 12) y a la vez con la misma grabacion un Focal (2 Woofer de 6"). Mi sensacion es que el Yamaha se sentia mas claro, mejor definicion, mientras que el Focal, era digamos mas seco.
Me parece que la fisica hace la suyo respecto de los volumenes y respecto de la expansion del sonido en los ambientes.
Tambien hay diferencia de precios, siendo que el Yamaha debe ser de los años 80, tiene un precio importante, sino mas caro que los Focal. 
Kebra, Dr, Antonio, Fogonazzo y otros, aprecio su contribucion en este foro, me alienta a leer y a estudiar.


----------



## AntonioAA

Oscar : como bien decis , la Bella Fisica en esto es TODO! 
Si seguis leyendo veras que nuestros oidos y apreciación pueden ser muy subjetivos y facilmente engañables . La idea aca , ya que no creamos musica , el lograr reproducirla lo mas parecido al original , si bien hoy en dia no es tan facil saberlo . 
Quizas lo que te parecio tan "dulce" del Yamaha antiguo es porque el cono estaba menos controlado ... tambien es cierto que no es lo mismo un boxer que dos chihuahuas y en baja frecuencia el parlante grande  se porte mejor .


----------



## AntonioAA

Respecto del tema , hace poco tuve una experiencia : me "refugié" en la habitacion de mi Hijo a escuchar musica ... alli estan los Sansui de 3 vias "intervenidos" por mi . Algo NO me gustaba . Es una habitacion casi cúbica , y despues me di cuenta que tiene unas reflexiones muy molestas .
Pensando que eran los parlantes , fui y traje uno de mis Seas ( supuestamente lo mejor que tengo) . 
Lo sorprendente es que salvo una diferencia de rendimiento , casi no podia distinguir diferencia entre uno y otro .( lo bueno de que sean relativamente planos ) ... unicamente en graves al buen volumen, donde los Seas de 6" se notaban un poco mas exigidos que los 12" Sansui , si bien tienen una respuesta impecable y son de mayor calidad .


----------



## ocarbone

El fin de semana que paso mi señora se fue a Salta, me dejo solo, asi que hice la mia, de todos los cacharros que tenia llegue a armar 2 Cajas con 2 Woofer de 13" cada una (16 Ohms c/u), + 4 medios de 4" + 4Tw Foster, +divisor de frecuencia que tenia, todos funcionaban en forma individual, estan presentados y falta realizar las conexiones, y ver que pasa. Antonio le coloco Foster a los Sansui, asi que tengo esperanzas que suenen bien.    Mas adelante.... tratare de medir si mi hijo me arma una CPU.  Caja y parlantes sobrevivieron a grandes batallas en boliche.
Saludos
Oscar


----------



## AntonioAA

Te recomiendo ya que no sos experto ... cuidado con las conexiones, la polaridad y la impedancia !!....
( aun creyendo saber algo se hacen macanas ) 
...Cuando se va de nuevo tu sra. ? no quiere llevar la mia??


----------



## Fogonazo

AntonioAA dijo:


> . . . .  Es una habitacion casi cúbica , y despues me di cuenta que tiene unas reflexiones muy molestas. . . . .


En una oportunidad armé el sistema de sonido para el salón de fiestas de un cuartel de bomberos, entre otras *"Metidas de pata"* diseñaron el salón de 22m * 22m y 6m de altura, la reverberación era tan fuerte que se percibía 5 segundos después de interrumpido el audio.

​


----------



## Kebra

Fogonazo dijo:


> En una oportunidad armé el sistema de sonido para el salón de fiestas de un cuartel de bomberos, entre otras *"Metidas de pata"* diseñaron el salón de 22m * 22m y 6m de altura, la reverberación era tan fuerte que se percibía 5 segundos después de interrumpido el audio.
> 
> ​


Me pasó algo similar en el 98' en un gimnasio con tinglado de chapa, si bien era rectangular. Era imposible de ecualizar. Todavía debe estar rebotando el sonido...


----------



## AntonioAA

En este caso no dan las dimensiones para reverberación ... pero cuando escuché un golpe mas fuerte desde el techo que del parlante ... me di cuenta que algo no estaba bien , aun habiendo cama , estanteria ...


----------



## svartahrid

Hola amigos, una pregunta. A la hora del paso final, cuando vas a instalar digamos un subwoofer en su agujero de montura de un bafle, va bien asi nada mas sin poner nada entre el parlante y el bafle? osea, madera desnuda, MDF en este caso. No hace falta colocar algun aro de material blando o algo por el estilo que haga un contacto mas hermetico entre los elementos? 

Sin ir mas lejos, hace poco cuando hice mi primer bajo de 15 pulgadas de MDF, me preguntaba todo esto, y simplemente atine a poner una capa delgada de pegamento para madera en toda el area donde descansara el parlante, antes de que se secara el pegamento, coloque el parlante y procedi a atornillarlo, no me parecio un disparate todo esto dado que con esta accion no estaria realmente pegando ni ligeramente nada (en el mdf claro que si, pero no en el parlante), dado que el pegamento para madera he observado como presenta cero adherencia en superficies plasticas o metalicas, sobre todo lisas, asi que me parecio buena idea hacer eso, que si igual ayuda o no lo vi como algo inocuo y que no estaria de mas hacerlo, de esa forma imagino que logre unas formas bastantes hermeticas en el area de contacto al sellar poros e irregularidades microscopicas del mdf desnudo, pero me puse listo a colocar la bocina estando fresco el pegamento, dado que esta seria la que aplanaria las formas a medida, haciendo de molde vaya..

De todas alguien podria orientarme en este tema? que me parece haber visto productos, ademas que algunas cajas forradas con alfombra, tambien cubren este area de descanso del parlante, estando de por medio entre el area de contacto, que tan bueno sera eso? Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estas en lo cierto ... es muy recomendable mejorar el sellado . Sobre todo si es caja cerrada , que las presiones son mayores .
yo he usado una fina capa de adhesivo de silicona luego cubierta con cinta aisladora para que no se adhiera al parlante.( o puedes pintarla arriba )


----------



## pilm

Saludos:
  Yo utilizo caucho casero para producir un excelente sellado entre el parlante y su caja.
  El caucho casero se elabora mezclado silicona (fría) con talco o carbonato de calcio (lo venden en las  tiendas de pinturas). Se coloca un “cordón” de éste caucho sobre la hendidura destinada a recibir el parlante, en seguida se coloca el parlante al que previamente se le ha aplicado vaselina liquida sobre la superficie que hará contacto; esto permitirá que no se adhiera y se podrá desmontarlo en caso de ser necesario. No es necesario aplicar mucha presión en esta fase, pues lo que interesa por el momento es que el caucho adquiera la forma adecuada, luego cuando se haya “secado” se procede a sujetar con firmeza mediante los tornillos…


----------



## svartahrid

Buenas, una pregunta sobre ducto de aire o bass reflex. Hay algo que no entiendo, si uso un software o aplicacion que te da las especificaciones del tubo (largo, ancho, etc) basandose en el espacio neto de la caja y datos del parlante, que hay del tramo de tubo que se "comera" una de las paredes de la caja? estoy por hacer portear un cajon que en un inicio habia hecho sellado, y una de las paredes tiene 1.5 pulgadas, que es la que acogera al tubo de 3 pulgadas de ancho, debera tomarse en cuenta ese segmento? porque si es asi, resulta que el area de desplazamiento del tubo en el interior de la caja, habra disminuido, aumentando asi el volumen neto de la caja. Como es esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Algunos bafles medianos-chicos tipo Philips , Sony , etc ; desde hace unos años traen un tubo cómo para poder adelantar el parlante , ¿ Es solamente una cuestión constructiva respecto de sus frentes curvos o tiene otra cuestión de sintonía ?


----------



## AntonioAA

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, una pregunta sobre ducto de aire o bass reflex. Hay algo que no entiendo, si uso un software o aplicacion que te da las especificaciones del tubo (largo, ancho, etc) basandose en el espacio neto de la caja y datos del parlante, que hay del tramo de tubo que se "comera" una de las paredes de la caja? estoy por hacer portear un cajon que en un inicio habia hecho sellado, y una de las paredes tiene 1.5 pulgadas, que es la que acogera al tubo de 3 pulgadas de ancho, debera tomarse en cuenta ese segmento? porque si es asi, resulta que el area de desplazamiento del tubo en el interior de la caja, habra disminuido, aumentando asi el volumen neto de la caja. Como es esto?



El volumen del tubo de sintonia debe descontarse del volumen de la caja . En tu caso es significativo de modo que te conviene hacerlo . 
Si ya tienes todo construido tendrias que evaluar aumentar un poco el aislante que tiene el efecto de simular un volumen de caja mayor .





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Algunos bafles medianos-chicos tipo Philips , Sony , etc ; desde hace unos años traen un tubo cómo para poder adelantar el parlante , ¿ Es solamente una cuestión constructiva respecto de sus frentes curvos o tiene otra cuestión de sintonía ?
> 
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/B8xDfKAkdHA/maxresdefault.jpg



Estimado 2M : Desconozco realmente si eso tiene un fundamento cientifico , en mi opinion , NO.
Podria pensarse que es como una "camara de compresión" que aumenta el rendimiento ??
O es una especie de alineacion temporal ??
Sabemos que en los diseños comerciales no suele privar lo cientifico ni se hace todo mirando a lo mas adecuado ....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si Antonio , pero me llaman más la atención que llevan un sub y un midrange , con el sub mucho mas adelantado que el mid . . . ¿ Ahí podría ser Fase ?  




Para *svartahrid* , en un 2.1 Edifier del cual comenté por ahí su reciclado , el bajo es un pequeño gabinete  "Pasabanda de 4° Orden" , y el mejor sonido lo obtuve con el tubo de sintonía hacia afuera 


Saludos !


----------



## svartahrid

Mi problema es que como anteriormente mencione, hace tiempo hice un cajon sellado de alrededor de 62 litros, para un bajo de 15" boss. El manual pide unos 57 litros para ambos casos, sellado o porteado, y un tubo de 3 pulgadas de diametro y 6 de largo para porteado. Entonces yo hice el sellado, pero le di unos cuantos litros mas, que cayeron bastante bien, entonces el cajon quedo de 62 litros, osea unos 5 litros de mas. 

Nunca habia probado a fondo como pertenencia un cajon sellado, la verdad sonaba abominantemente bien y estruendoso, pero al final senti que era mas partidario por el porteado, siempre por extremoso que soy yo, he usado porteados, pero nunca uno asi de grande ni de tal potencia (unos 300w rms) aunque el manual diga que 1250rms/2500peak, solo lo probe con unos 100w, y el rendimiento era fenomenal, igual mucho ayuda al rendimiento la caja amplia que tiene, por eso y porque aun no estaba amoldado, no me dieron ganas de meterle mas de 100w, pero ya ahora que esta quebrado o amoldado, me gustaria ponerle un puerto bass reflex como el que lista el manual y sentir unos buenos bajeos de pecho.

Si el manual pide uno de 6 pulgadas de largo, y yo estoy unos 5 litros mas arriba, me conviene dejarlo tal como esta? que al final terminaria siendo de unos 7.5" contando el tramo de sujecion de una de las paredes, ese largo extra no me va a disminuir la frecuencia? o me convendria acortarlo? No estaria formulando toda esta texteado tambien si el manual dijera cual es el volumen de desplazamiento del parlante, sin esa info yo no puedo acomodarme teoricamente a las nuevas medidas de la caja, que no es mucho en realidad. Que me recomendarian hacer? gracias de antemano, yo de esto no se mucho.

Pienso que porteado tambien tendra un buen sonido, ya que se situaria en los 29hz, pienso que el porteado queda muy en desventaja ante el sellado solo cuando no se esta muy abajo en frecuencia, para los cuales 29hz me parecen mas que fenomenales, asi que en calidad no tendria por que dejarse atras por un sellado.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los litros de tu bafle son de las medidas exteriores ?


----------



## svartahrid

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Los litros de tu bafle son de las medidas exteriores ?



Ah pues claro que no, interiores mas bien. Mucho embrollo como digo, al final no se si dejar el tubo del tamaño recomendado por el fabricante aunque sea un poquito mas grande la caja, y otra cosa mas acerca de la 1.5 pulgada de tubo que se tomara la pared en la que voy a insertar el tubo y pegar con epoxy.


----------



## DOSMETROS

El largo del tubo recomendado por el fabricante es el que da la sintonía , independientemente del espesor de la tapa del bafle. Podés hacer el agujero bien justo y probar distintos largos ( 3 cm más por ejemplo) sin encolarlo hasta hallar el mejor. 

Averiguá si conseguis unos tubos que vendían telescópicos , regulables.

Saludos !

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/tubo-sintonia-parlante-35425/index4.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tubo-bafle-reflector-bajos-bass-reflex-12456/


----------



## svartahrid

Acabo de enviar un email a la compañia, para ver si me pueden decir cual es el driver displacement de la unidad, como me enoja que no lo hayan incluido en las especificaciones tecnicas, siendo que es algo necesario cuando se va a armar una caja acustica. Creo que primero antepondre eso, para asi poder hacer simulaciones teoricas y basarme en eso, si no despues ver como puedo saber el volumen de desplazamiento utilizando otra artimaña, por ahi lei que con una bolsa y agua, sumergiendo la unidad, no he leido bien pero entiendo mas o menos la logica. Tambien en caso de no conseguir el tubo telescopico que me mencionas, pense que tambien seria buena idea encolar en la madera no el tubo, si no un adaptador de esos que son para conectar dos tubos, esos suelen tener una longitud de unas 3 pulgadas mas o menos, ya nomas restaria de ir probando ciertos segmentos y ver cual seria el ideal una vez acoplado, ya solo restaria un poco de cemento y hacerlo permanente, aunque la fijacion sin pegamento tambien suele ser buena en uniones pvc/abs.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> El largo del tubo recomen../





Tambien estuve pensando si sirve de algo saber los datos que arroja el manual acerca de la caja recomendada a usar, ahi tengo ciertos valores como la frecuencia a la que entonara el tubo en ese tamaño especifico de caja, ademas de los datos tecnicos del parlante, sin incluir el mentado desplazamiento del parlante.

Podria en un simulador recrear la caja que recomienda el fabricante, y arbitrariamente ir colocando valores al desplazamiento del parlante hasta que obtenga esa frecuencia de 29hz supuesta a obtener con la caja que recomienda el fabricante, ya de esa forma tendria conocimiento de cual es el volumen de desplazamiento del driver, y asi recrear otras condiciones pero con la caja mas grande, que opinan de esto?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor va a ser que le midas los parámetros


----------



## AntonioAA

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si Antonio , pero me llaman más la atención que llevan un sub y un midrange , con el sub mucho mas adelantado que el mid . . . ¿ Ahí podría ser Fase ?



Vaya a saber que paso por la cabeza del colega cuando lo diseño ... En otros diseños tienen una extensión al frente . Siendo como suelen ser esos parlantitos , orientados al booming ... me inclino a que es un truco para hacerlos mas "golpeadores" .. habria que demostrarlo.


----------



## svartahrid

Aqui una evidencia de lo salvaje y extremo que puedo llegar a ser. Termine haciendo unas desmantelaciones, apuntando a dos propositos (independientemente de si al final decida seguir con el cajon sellado y no le haga nada). 

El primero de hacer unas observaciones a fondo pues, a que iman tiene esta cosa, quiero verlo  (que es eso que se me oculte como es el iman, tanto que me emociona ver imanes de subwoofers jeje) , y segundo, ya desnuda la unidad, se podria facilitar el proceso de calcular y medir cuanto espacio desplaza, de hecho ahora si podria compararse con otras unidades, sucede que los plasticos embellecedores que tenia, le daban una forma muy diferente a las demas, entonces cerraba esa posibilidad de compararla con otro parlante similar del que si se tenga constancia el factor de desplazamiento, ademas seguro que todos esos plasticajes se tomaban su espacio.

 Tuve que meterle cautin al plastico, porque sencillamente no salia, asi que pedacito a pedazo veremos de que plastico salen mas correas, y todavia no acabo eh, espero que dividiendolo en unas 3 partes, pueda liberarle.


----------



## svartahrid

Me arrepiento un poco de lo que hice, no porque no se haya podido quitar, ya lo quite con exito, al final estaba unido por 4 postecitos, innacesibles, por eso tuve que cortar. Sucede que no pense en que porcentaje clave esa cubierta ayudaria a sostener el iman. Los imanes suelen ir remachados y pegados con un buen pegamento, no se si aqui han usado remaches o solo pegamento, por eso mejor pondre epoxy en las lineas externas de contacto de las piezas, sirviendo de refuerzo extra adicional.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esa tapa es de adorno , solo para darle "importancia" al parlante


----------



## svartahrid

Buenas, estoy por hacer un baflecito para un parlante de 8" que tenia ahi ya esperando de hace mucho, hare la caja porteada recomendada por el manual de usuario, me pide un ducto de 2.4" pulgadas de diametro y 6" de largo. Y como casi nunca todo puede marchar a la perfeccion, por que no utilizaron una medida standar de por decir 2.5", estoy seguro que por ningun lado dare con ese 2.4... y no puedo simplemente poner en su lugar uno de 2.5", porque los calculos de rendimiento se romperian, o no habria problema por esa minima diferencia de tan solo 2.5mm de diametro? 

Otra cosa que me revienta, es que, y bueno, mi sentido comun me dicta de que, aunque no me lo especifique ahi, de que si me pide un tubo de 6", se esta tomando en consideracion el segmento que la pared se toma, la cual es de 3/4" de pulgada, entonces en el interior solo asomara 5.25" de tubo, es lo usual y correcto que siempre sea asi, verdad?


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa

Así sin cálculo, sino la primera impresión al leer tu texto ???? Seis pulgadas de largo el resonador ????, Mide casi como el propio woofer (8).


----------



## AntonioAA

Deberias medir los parametros y simularlo en winIsd con el diametro del tubo cambiado , si no quieres hacer todos eso ... simplemente le das un par de cm mas al largo del tubo.
Tampoco va a cambiar de manera dramatica por esa diferencia !
Por otra parte lo que importa es el largo total del tubo , no importa la pared.


----------



## svartahrid

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Así sin cálculo, sino la primera impresión al leer tu texto ???? Seis pulgadas de largo el resonador ????, Mide casi como el propio woofer (8).



Si, el manual de usuario lo pide de 6" de largo, por 2.4" de ancho, tenia la duda de si el tubo se mide desde la cara externa de la caja, cosa que creo que asi es, de lo contrario terminaria siendo de 6" + 3/4" que es el grosor de la pared. De igual forma como mencione atras, dudo mucho que vaya a encontrar un tubo de 2.4" de diametro interior, dado que el standar mas cercano en tuberia pvc, si no me equivoco es el de 2.5", no se si vaya a ser valido poner esa medida la cual es un poquito mas grande por apenas un par de milimetros.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Deberias medir los parametros y simularlo en  winIsd con el diametro del tubo cambiado , si no quieres hacer todos eso  ... simplemente le das un par de cm mas al largo del tubo.
> Tampoco va a cambiar de manera dramatica por esa diferencia !
> Por otra parte lo que importa es el largo total del tubo , no importa la pared.



Comprendo, lo malo que tendria que meter un dato arbitrario en ese software, hablo del volumen de desplazamiento, estos canijos fabricantes nunca lo incluyen, ahi tendria que hacer malabares averiguandolo.


----------



## AntonioAA

No se a que le dices volumen de desplazamiento ... todo se mide . Lo que no suelen incluir es la Xmax y tampoco es facil determinarla .


----------



## svartahrid

AntonioAA dijo:


> No se a que le dices volumen de desplazamiento ... todo se mide . Lo que no suelen incluir es la Xmax y tampoco es facil determinarla .



Hablaba del driver displacement, el volumen que toma todo el material del parlante una vez montado dentro de la caja, no sabria cuanto fiarme de esas calculadoras manuales que he visto, dado que me parecen algo arbitrarias.

http://www.diyaudioandvideo.com/Calculator/SpeakerDriverDisplacement/


----------



## AntonioAA

Ah! es el volumen del parlante , el cual debe descontarse del volumen de la caja! No suele ser demasiado significativo frente al volumen general de la caja , puedes estimarlo facilmente o usar esa calculadora ....
no va a generar un error importante. 
Recuerda que en la ingenieria todo importa segun su orden de magnitud y el error de lo que calcules sera proporcional al mayor de los errores de todo el metodo . En una caja de 50 lts importa poco si tienes un error de unos cm3 en el volumen del parlante .


----------



## svartahrid

Gracias por los datos, tiene sentido de que una muy minuscula diferencia de error seria sin importancia.

Ese subwoofer de 8" (40hz-3000hz) que mencione, pueden ir bien como full range? claro que añadiendo un tweeter y nada mas, como un bafle de 2 vias nada mas, es recomendable? pense que como no es muy grande, igual tecnicamente iria bien en full range.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dos vias no es fullrange ... y ahi si deberias medir hasta que frecuencia llega correctamente y elegir un tweeter que responda suficientemente abajo . El corte no deberia ser mayor a 2KHz e incluso menos ....
No es facil con un 8 , a veces incluso con un 6"


----------



## svartahrid

Volviendo al tema del puerto,  estoy viendo que los puertos de rejilla o slot ports, no son para nada inconvenientes, nada mas que te toman un poco mas de espacio del que tomaria un ducto o tubo, pero mira, instalandolo cerca de una pared, ya te ahorraste una de las caras del puerto.

Utilice un conversor online para convertir un puerto redondo, a uno formato de rejilla, encontrandome con que la abertura debia disponer de 4.90 pulgadas cuadradas, entonces en mi editor grafico 3D he dibujado lo siguiente. Alguein sabe si va bien asi? o hay un ancho minimo a respetarse? yo le he dado 1 pulgada de ancho, cosa que facilite las mediciones, ademas que estetica y proporcionalmente, me ha parecido bastante guapo.



Convertidor de puerto:
http://www.mobileinformationlabs.com/HowTo-1Woofer-Box-CAL%20Circle%20Port%20Diam%20PAID%20-1.htm


----------



## AntonioAA

Desconozco si tiene algun efecto negativo hacerlo pegado a la pared ... no es habitual .
Respecto al perfil rectangular , puede andar bien , solo hay que tener el cuenta que no sea demasiado angosto porque se puede transformar en silbato !


----------



## elucches

La forma y la ubicación es la misma que usó Thiele en su famoso artículo (http://www.readresearch.co.uk/thiele-small_papers/thieles_vented_box_article_1.pdf figura 9, al final).


----------



## svartahrid

AntonioAA dijo:


> Desconozco si tiene algun efecto negativo hacerlo pegado a la pared ... no es habitual .
> Respecto al perfil rectangular , puede andar bien , solo hay que tener el cuenta que no sea demasiado angosto porque se puede transformar en silbato !





elucches dijo:


> La forma y la ubicación es la misma que usó Thiele en su famoso artículo (http://www.readresearch.co.uk/thiele-small_papers/thieles_vented_box_article_1.pdf figura 9, al final).



Al final lo he dejado de 1 pulgada, por ahi lei de unos cuates que mencionaban como ya habian tenido buenos resultados con 1 pulgada de ancho, darle mas altura me lo dejaria mas cuadradon, cosa que no queria, cosa que igual se solucionaria aumentando dimensiones generales y seguir con la forma rectangular que me gusta, pero ya tendria que adaptar a otro largo en profundidad, lo que aumentaria innecesariamente el litraje de desplazamiento.

Pense en añadir al frente una cara mas, cosa de tener 2 tablas al frente, cosa que la mas exterior haga de embellecedor, con alguna laca colorida y los bordes llevados a 45 grados, cosa de darle mas gracia y estilo al bafle. Haciendo a cada una su correspondiente incision, podre darle la continuidad especifica en longitud al ducto, cosa que no ha terminado de gustarme porque es como matar dos pajaros de un tiro .

En esta ocasion, creo que cortare todas las orillas de las tablas a angulos de 45 grados, de esa forma al encolar y unir, nos encontramos con que tenemos uniones de contacto de 28mm en lugar de 19mm, osea 9mm mas de contacto, lo que se traduce en uniones mas poderosas, cosa que el mdf sin lugar a dudas lo agradece, aun asi tomare casi medio litro interior en taquitos de madera de 19x19x80mm, cosa de reforzar todavia mas las uniones, con estos 3 factores (angulos de 45 grados, areas de contacto cepilladas para hacerlas un poco abrasivas y el pegamento agarre todavia mucho mejor y los taquitos de refuerzo) ni sera necesario agregar un solo tornillo, cosa que ya he mencionado anteriormente como no se llevan muy bien con el mdf. (Muchos usan tornillos mas que nada para la sujecion a la hora de encolar, yo me he fabricado unas escuadras o esquineros, con las cuales puedo clampear las piezas mientras secan y queda la mar de perfecto.)

Espero ya enseguida pasar del sketchup a la carpinteria.


----------



## danielfer23

Saludos comunidad!! Despues de mucho tiempo de inactividad es este foro y en proyectos diy.... me pinto la gana de armar un bafle.... viendo paginas de subastas encontre un parlante economico y de buen rendimiento que se asemeja a lo que busco... es para bafle hogareño nada de dj lo quiero poner con unos 650 de leea y unos domo tonalle o 2001 leea.... que opinan del selenium 15cv5? 150w son mas que suficientes para un hogar y 99db es un buen numero y mas su precio 1100 pesos argentinos
Agradesco cualquier aporte. Saludos


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia danielfer23, primero por el principio, parametros t/s del parlante, luego simular caja con winisd. ver respuestas de woofer y tweeter (por lo menos las de los fabricantes) ver en que frecuencias se pueden cruzar. de esta forma podremos ver si el conjunto sirve y que rangos de frec. cumple. un saludo sergio.


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches gente del foro. luego de muchas mediciones y de quemarme las pestañas para poder sacarle jugo al lspcad, hoy puedo por fin decir que he dejado terminado el primer proyecto que me llevo a entrar en este foro, fueron unos gabinetes acústicos de tres vias con parlantes sb acoustics. primero quiero dar las gracias a todos los que me ayudaron desde el principio del diseño, a todos los que colaboraron directa e indirectamente en brindarme la ayuda y despertarme la inquietud de aprender y aprender para lograrlo, a todos ellos mis mas sinceras gracias. Creo que ese tiene que seguir siendo el espíritu del foro ayudar a que los demás se desarrollen y aprendan, las cosas en bandeja servida son mas rápidas pero no dan la misma satisfacción que cuando uno la suda para lograrlas. 
Bueno entrando en el tema, como dije es un diseño 3 vias que si bien venia sonando desde hace ya unos años nunca me dejo conforme como lo había dejado, en este último tiempo arme un juego de columnas para un equipo 5.1 y esto me llevo a sacarle el jugo al lspcad, lei todo lo que encontre para la versión 5.25 (que es la mas simple) y estas últimas columnas me dieron una respuesta realmente plana, el sonido era tan diferente a las columnas anteriores que fue lo que me decidio a retomar el cálculo del divisor. realice todas las mediciones de impedancia y spl con el arta nuevamente, y meti todos los datos en el lspcad, luego de muchisimos ¨optimize¨ y de muchas pruebas de medición, armado de bobinas y divisores, llegue a la misma respuesta plana que obtuve en las columnas de dos vias, tanto que intercambiando el sonido entre los dos sistemas es imperceptible la diferencia de sonido.  como todo puede que lo que para mi esta genial tenga todavía que pulirse y aun se le pueda sacar mas jugo y mejor rendimiento. eso lo dejo a su criterio. adjunto abajo las fotos de las mediciones individuales de impedancia de los parlantes, la respuesta teórica con el lspcad y la respuesta medida a aire libre de la columna (lamentablemente un día con bastante viento y con un ampli que debajo de los 40hz empieza a recortar y calculo que tampoco es muy fiable por arriba de los 12khz.) pero bue era de lo que disponía. 
como siempre cualquier comentario bienvenido sea. Hay que seguir aprendiendo. un gran saludo, sergio.


----------



## svartahrid

Hace poco me decidi a hacer un aro de tapiz de alfombra con el que se forran las bocinas, y mas contento no podria estar con el resultado obtenido (para que el parlante no repose sobre madera desnuda una vez instalado). Habia pensado en poner silicon para un asentamiento mas suave y hermetico, como termine comprando un silicon cuya consistencia era mas bien ceramica, mejor me decidi por la que era la segunda opcion, el tapiz de alfombra. Queda realmente hermetica la cosa a pesar de ser cajon sellado, despues de esto no me imagino prescindiendo de este metodo para futuras bocinas. Lo pegue con un poco de pegamento de contacto.


----------



## svartahrid

Una pregunta acerca de cajas bass reflex. No es recomendable entonar a una frecuencia mas abajo de la frecuencia del parlante? o solo un poco? por ahi lei que afectaria al parlante irse muy abajo, que tan cierto es esto?


----------



## sergio rossi

buenas noches svartahrid, el tema de sintonizar mas abajo de la fs del parlante es la excursión del cono de este en función de la potencia aplicada, fijate en el winisd una vez que calculas la caja con los parámetros del parlante, cambia la pantalla en la solapa que dice excursión del cono, fijale valores de potencia y hace la prueba con distintos valores de la frecuencia de sintonía para ver como modifica la excursión max. del cono. el programa te va a dar la curva de max. excursión si le cargaste todos los datos del parlante. saludos. sergio


----------



## Kebra

AntonioAA dijo:


> Desconozco si tiene algun efecto negativo hacerlo pegado a la pared ... no es habitual .
> Respecto al perfil rectangular , puede andar bien , solo hay que tener el cuenta que no sea demasiado angosto porque se puede transformar en silbato !



El LSPCad te muestra la velocidad del aire en el puerto y te la calcula para que no "silbe". Desconozco si WinISD lo hace, pero supongo que si...


----------



## svartahrid

sergio rossi dijo:


> buenas noches svartahrid, el tema de sintonizar mas abajo de la fs del parlante es la excursión del cono de este en función de la potencia aplicada, fijate en el winisd una vez que calculas la caja con los parámetros del parlante, cambia la pantalla en la solapa que dice excursión del cono, fijale valores de potencia y hace la prueba con distintos valores de la frecuencia de sintonía para ver como modifica la excursión max. del cono. el programa te va a dar la curva de max. excursión si le cargaste todos los datos del parlante. saludos. sergio



Lo que no me gusta de usar ese software, es que pide cientos de datos, datos que muchas veces ni son dados por el fabricante (por eso uso calculadoras web, las cuales hoy en dia van bastante completitas), y no te hablo de productos viejos, si no nuevos, aunque al rato le voy a echar un ojo, quizas no se necesite llenar todos esos valores inusuales. De todas formas aun no entiendo bien eso de tener que tomar en cuenta el xmax, entiendo que mientras mas grande la caja, mas facil lo tiene el parlante para excursionar, cosa que no tiene que ser mala, dado que hasta es benefico en el hecho de que se necesita menos potencia para hacerla bailar bonito, es eso enteramente la problematica? el riesgo a llevarla a excursiones peligrosas que afecten la integridad fisica del parlante? quizas no deberia preocupar tanto eso si te toma en cuenta de que el parlante tiene mucho xmax y una potencia bastante grande, y que sabiendo eso vayamos suave a la hora de observar comportamientos y aumentando potencia. De toda formas como dije, le trasteare mas al winisd, nomas de primera mano no me parecio eso de tener que llenar tantos datos, preguntandome yo si en ciertas circuntancias podrian llegar a ser algunos de ellos irrelevantes para lo que nos interesa.


----------



## Fogonazo

svartahrid dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta de usar ese software, es que pide cientos de datos, datos que muchas veces ni son dados por el fabricante (por eso uso calculadoras web, las cuales hoy en dia van bastante completitas), y no te hablo de productos viejos, si no nuevos, aunque al rato le voy a echar un ojo, quizas no se necesite llenar todos esos valores inusuales. De todas formas aun no entiendo bien eso de tener que tomar en cuenta el xmax, entiendo que mientras mas grande la caja, mas facil lo tiene el parlante para excursionar, cosa que no tiene que ser mala, dado que hasta es benefico en el hecho de que se necesita menos potencia para hacerla bailar bonito, es eso enteramente la problematica? el riesgo a llevarla a excursiones peligrosas que afecten la integridad fisica del parlante? quizas no deberia preocupar tanto eso si te toma en cuenta de que el parlante tiene mucho xmax y una potencia bastante grande, y que sabiendo eso vayamos suave a la hora de observar comportamientos y aumentando potencia. De toda formas como dije, le trasteare mas al winisd, nomas de primera mano no me parecio eso de tener que llenar tantos datos, preguntandome yo si en ciertas circuntancias podrian llegar a ser algunos de ellos irrelevantes para lo que nos interesa.


Eso es muy correcto, pero también lo es que el parlante "La tiene mas fácil" para salirse de la zona de trabajo del núcleo magnético y distorsionar muy feo.
También puede traer aparejada la rotura del parlante

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. *Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc", comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura* *"En Bloque"*


----------



## jorger

svartahrid dijo:


> Lo que no me gusta de usar ese software, es que pide cientos de datos, datos que muchas veces ni son dados por el fabricante (por eso uso calculadoras web, las cuales hoy en dia van bastante completitas), y no te hablo de productos viejos, si no nuevos, aunque al rato le voy a echar un ojo, quizas no se necesite llenar todos esos valores inusuales. De todas formas aun no entiendo bien eso de tener que tomar en cuenta el xmax, entiendo que mientras mas grande la caja, mas facil lo tiene el parlante para excursionar, cosa que no tiene que ser mala, dado que hasta es benefico en el hecho de que se necesita menos potencia para hacerla bailar bonito, es eso enteramente la problematica? el riesgo a llevarla a excursiones peligrosas que afecten la integridad fisica del parlante? quizas no deberia preocupar tanto eso si te toma en cuenta de que el parlante tiene mucho xmax y una potencia bastante grande, y que sabiendo eso vayamos suave a la hora de observar comportamientos y aumentando potencia. De toda formas como dije, le trasteare mas al winisd, nomas de primera mano no me parecio eso de tener que llenar tantos datos, preguntandome yo si en ciertas circuntancias podrian llegar a ser algunos de ellos irrelevantes para lo que nos interesa.


La Xmax es uno de los parámetros más importantes a la hora de hacer el diseño del conjunto caja-altavoz, y es el valor que indica la zona lineal del movimiento del cono. Si sobrepasas ese valor estás muerto: aumenta mucho la distorsión, y acortas su vida útil.
Es un error pensar que cuanto más fácil excursione es un beneficio sólo porque se vea "bonito". Lo que se busca es todo lo contrario, mantener el cono lo más controlado posible y si excursiona muy poco respecto a su valor máximo, MEJOR. 
Tener una Xmax muy grande no te asegura que le puedas meter toda la rosca que quieras, porque la facilidad que tenga de llegar al límite depende de otros parámetros mecánicos del altavoz y del diseño de la caja.
Pd: los cientos de datos que pide el WiniSD son los parámetros T/S, que no son cientos sino 14. Hay más pero los calcula en base a los principales. Y sí, son muy importantes. Sin ellos no haces NADA coherente. Las calculadoras que mencionas si no hacen uso de los T/S, te calculan cualquier cosa.
Pd2: cuando empecé con estos temas allá por finales de 2011 también vi el WiniSD y el Limp con muy mala cara, pero es cuestión de ponerse a indagar y aprender si a uno realmente le interesa el tema tanto como para querer hacer las cosas bien. Toda la información está en el foro 
Un saludo.


----------



## vmsa

Estimados, interesante el tema de bajar la frecuencia de sintonía del baffle. Por lo que aprovecho para una consulta, tengo un par de parlantes B&C 8PS21 y quería aprovecharlos para hacer un par de baffles, junto a unos tweeters tipo Beyma T2030 si me los traen, o sino utilizaría unos CP-16. 
El tema es que probando con el WinISD como recomiendan, analicé que puedo obtener. Desde ya que para este parlante recomienda que sea abierto bass reflex como da el fabricante y me da varias opciones de alineamiento. Las que mas me gustaron son QB3 (QuasiButterworth) que da muy plano o QB4 (Boom Box) que cae mas suave (desde mas arriba) pero da mas bajos. Como este parlante de 8" no es para monitores sino para PA no tiene muchos graves, digamos llega hasta unos 70Hz, entonces me dije, cómo bajarlo? Aunque veo que la idea sería usarlos en un 2.1 y agregarles un sub. Una opción es usar el EBS3 y jugando con un tamaño de caja mas grande lo puedo mejorar un poco subiéndolo hasta -2dB. Aquí comprobé que pasa al bajar la frecuencia del baffle, el parlante comienza a caer y el baffle lo levanta muy abajo dando un valle en la respuesta, esto es lo que se logra con el EBS3, comienza a caer suave, se levanta un poco y luego cae. Ahora, qué es mejor? que empiece a caer desde los 200 Hz pero suave, o que tenga un pico de un dB en 70 Hz ? De las pruebas he visto que más o menos los 80Hz son el punto de equilibrio, si subís arriba de eso luego cae más abrupto, si lo dejas empezar a bajar desde antes llega mas abajo pero con una pendiente muy suave.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

vmsa dijo:


> Estimados, interesante el tema de bajar la frecuencia de sintonía del baffle. Por lo que aprovecho para una consulta, tengo un par de parlantes B&C 8PS21 y quería aprovecharlos para hacer un par de baffles, junto a unos tweeters tipo Beyma T2030 si me los traen, o sino utilizaría unos CP-16.
> El tema es que probando con el WinISD como recomiendan, analicé que puedo obtener. Desde ya que para este parlante recomienda que sea abierto bass reflex como da el fabricante y me da varias opciones de alineamiento. Las que mas me gustaron son QB3 (QuasiButterworth) que da muy plano o QB4 (Boom Box) que cae mas suave (desde mas arriba) pero da mas bajos. Como este parlante de 8" no es para monitores sino para PA no tiene muchos graves, digamos llega hasta unos 70Hz, entonces me dije, cómo bajarlo? Aunque veo que la idea sería usarlos en un 2.1 y agregarles un sub. Una opción es usar el EBS3 y jugando con un tamaño de caja mas grande lo puedo mejorar un poco subiéndolo hasta -2dB. Aquí comprobé que pasa al bajar la frecuencia del baffle, el parlante comienza a caer y el baffle lo levanta muy abajo dando un valle en la respuesta, esto es lo que se logra con el EBS3, comienza a caer suave, se levanta un poco y luego cae. Ahora, qué es mejor? que empiece a caer desde los 200 Hz pero suave, o que tenga un pico de un dB en 70 Hz ? De las pruebas he visto que más o menos los 80Hz son el punto de equilibrio, si subís arriba de eso luego cae más abrupto, si lo dejas empezar a bajar desde antes llega mas abajo pero con una pendiente muy suave.


Si querés bajar en frecuencia, tenes tres posibilidades:


Jugar con el ajuste de la caja, que funciona pero tiene muchas limitaciones y compromisos.
Armar una caja sellada para el 8" y ver si es factible ecualizar con la LT.
Dejar ese parlante como woofer hasta donde llegue lo mejor posible y poner un subwoofer adicional de 12" o 15" que cubra lo que falta.
Y yo me inclino por la ultima opción...


----------



## juliangp

Hola buenas tardes, comento que estoy armando un 2.1 conformado por un subwoofer de 12 pulgadas el cual ya he armado gracias a la ayuda del foro (y que tengo que volver a armar por algunas cuestiones), y dos bafles que no se si es correcto llamarles satelites con formado cada uno por por dos parlantes de unas 5 pulgadas de diámetro de cono efectivo y un tweeter que todavía no he comprado. Bueno, ahora necesito calcular el corte de frecuencia entre el sub y los de 5",por lo ya he medido los parámetros TS de estos últimos y los expongo a continuación:



> Loudspeaker parameters:
> 
> Fs  = 66.70 Hz
> Re  = 5.80 ohms[dc]
> Le  = 556.46 uH
> L2  = 2075.34 uH
> R2  = 0.96 ohms
> Qt  = 0.95
> Qes = 1.15
> Qms = 5.36
> Mms = 11.40 grams
> Rms = 0.891135 kg/s
> Cms = 0.000499 m/N
> Vas = 11.61 liters
> Sd= 128.68 cm^2
> Bl  = 4.908643 Tm
> ETA = 0.29 %
> Lp(2.83V/1m) = 88.09 dB



Cuando los simulo en el WinIsd me daba una caja de mas de 400L en BassReflex y una de 100 y pico de litros con caja sellada. Tocando un poco vi que el cambio era poco con una caja sellada de 15L y bueno, la respuesta es la que subo a continuación, donde la curva de color verde corresponde al subwoofer sin ningún filtro electrónico:



El subwoofer va a llevar algunas correcciones que se hablaron aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/subwoofer-audiopipe-uso-casero-122054/index2.html

No quería preguntar esto en mi póst del sub, porque se iba  ir de tema supongo. Entonces que frecuencia de corte sería la adecuada?


----------



## sergiot

Sin ser un experto en la materia, el valor del qts es de un parlante medio pelo. 

En un 2.1 con esa medida de parlante no lo lleves mucho mas abajo de los 120Hz, de ahí para abajo se encarga el sub, si llevas ese pobre parlante en esa zona lo mas a matar.


----------



## juliangp

sergiot dijo:


> Sin ser un experto en la materia, el valor del qts es de un parlante medio pelo.
> 
> En un 2.1 con esa medida de parlante no lo lleves mucho mas abajo de los 120Hz, de ahí para abajo se encarga el sub, si llevas ese pobre parlante en esa zona lo mas a matar.



Si, es bastante malo, la marca es Audio Sonic, pero como la mayoría sabe solo es una etiqueta. Bueno, muchas gracias entonces veré si lo corto alrededor de esa frecuencia, saludos


----------



## polilapo

Buenas tardes a todos. A mi me dijeron en este foro que hay que medir respuesta para poder hacer un corte adecuado a loas parlantes y cajas. Eso hice yo (aunque costó) y los resultados son sorprendentes. Vale la pena el esfuerzo.
 Asi que te aconsejo que lo hagas y antes de elegir el tweeter asi sabes que comprar


----------



## jorger

El volumen de caja de los satélites lo veo muy grande.. 15L es más de lo que ocupa mi subwoofer de 5 y 1/4" (TangBand) 
Sólo los dos bafles te van a ocupar un espacio importante...
Prueba a achicar el volumen a 8L o 6L por ejemplo.. Y fíjate a donde se queda la Fsc, porque si se va arriba de los 120Hz te va a facilitar la tarea del diseño del filtro.. le metes uno con Fc= Fsc de la caja y calculas el Q del filtro para que junto con el Qtc de la caja te de una caída Linkwitz Riley (Q=0.5), por ejemplo 
Edit: fíjate que la fase del conjunto también sea coherente.


----------



## vmsa

Gracias Doc por su recomendación. Así que utilizaré la opción 3, sería con una caja de unos 14 lts como recomienda el fabricante (supongo que es el volumen efectivo, no el total), y en el mejor caso cortarán en unos 80Hz. De allí para abajo veré de agregarles un subwoofer y a ver como suenan.


----------



## juliangp

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos. A mi me dijeron en este foro que hay que medir respuesta para poder hacer un corte adecuado a loas parlantes y cajas. Eso hice yo (aunque costó) y los resultados son sorprendentes. Vale la pena el esfuerzo.
> Asi que te aconsejo que lo hagas y antes de elegir el tweeter asi sabes que comprar



Hola polilapo, antes que nada gracias por la sugerencia. En este momento me es imposible realizar mediciones mas allá de los parámetros Thielle-Small por dos motivos, el primero es que no cuento con el equipamiento necesario y el segundo es que según lo que he leído en el foro se hace mas necesario medir a frecuencias mas altas de las que estoy tratando en el post porque es allí donde no se pueden confiar en los resultados del WinIsd, por lo tanto eso me dio a entender que a baja frecuencia el WinIsd si es confiable para la respuesta en frecuencia (supongo que 120Hz es una frecuencia lo suficientemente baja (? )) y procedí a preguntar por acá. Si lo que estoy diciendo es incorrecto me gustaría saberlo ya que no tengo el conocimiento suficiente, saludos.



jorger dijo:


> El volumen de caja de los satélites lo veo muy grande.. 15L es más de lo que ocupa mi subwoofer de 5 y 1/4" (TangBand)
> Sólo los dos bafles te van a ocupar un espacio importante...
> Prueba a achicar el volumen a 8L o 6L por ejemplo.. Y fíjate a donde se queda la Fsc, porque si se va arriba de los 120Hz te va a facilitar la tarea del diseño del filtro.. le metes uno con Fc= Fsc de la caja y calculas el Q del filtro para que junto con el Qtc de la caja te de una caída Linkwitz Riley (Q=0.5), por ejemplo
> Edit: fíjate que la fase del conjunto también sea coherente.



Jorger, ya he disminuido el volúmen de la caja a unos 5.4L y me dio una Fsc de 120Hz. Ahora bien, como puedo calcular el Q final (si es que se puede decir así) al agregar un filtro mirando la curva del WinIsd?, o debo utilizar otro software? saludos


----------



## jorger

juliangp dijo:


> Hola polilapo, antes que nada gracias por la sugerencia. En este momento me es imposible realizar mediciones mas allá de los parámetros Thielle-Small por dos motivos, el primero es que no cuento con el equipamiento necesario y el segundo es que según lo que he leído en el foro se hace mas necesario medir a frecuencias mas altas de las que estoy tratando en el post porque es allí donde no se pueden confiar en los resultados del WinIsd, por lo tanto eso me dio a entender que a baja frecuencia el WinIsd si es confiable para la respuesta en frecuencia (supongo que 120Hz es una frecuencia lo suficientemente baja (? )) y procedí a preguntar por acá. Si lo que estoy diciendo es incorrecto me gustaría saberlo ya que no tengo el conocimiento suficiente, saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> Jorger, ya he disminuido el volúmen de la caja a unos 5.4L y me dio una Fsc de 120Hz. Ahora bien, como puedo calcular el Q final (si es que se puede decir así) al agregar un filtro mirando la curva del WinIsd?, o debo utilizar otro software? saludos


El Q final (si, se puede llamar así) se calcula multiplicando el Qtc de la caja con el Q del filtro.
Todo lo que te he comentado es una manera de hacerlo (y de hecho así voy a hacerlo yo en mi 2.1). Sólo fíjate de primeras en la simulación con todos los filtros, que la fase de los satélites y del subwoofer sea lo más parecida posible en la zona del corte entre ambos.. Recuerda que estás trabajando sobre simulaciones del comportamiento de los altavoces en base alos T/S. El WiniSD te da una aproximación y es el primer paso. La mejor manera de seguir con ello es realizando mediciones de respuesta, mediciones del Qtc y Fsc del bafle, y usando el LSpcad para trabajar sobre ellas (por desgracia la única versión que pude conseguir, a mí no me deja simular nada y estoy un poco negro).
Un saludo.


----------



## juliangp

Gracias por la respuesta, comento que he hecho. En la simulación use una caja de 5.5L, lo que me dio una Fsc=120.23Hz y un QTC de 1.53 y corresponde a la curva roja. Entonces como
Qtot=Qtc*Qfiltro=0.5 (lo sugerido), Qfiltro=0.5/Qtc=0.327, puse un filtro pasa altos con un Q de 0.327 y una frecuencia de corte de 120.23Hz pero la curva es media rara a mi parecer (amarillo):



Es asi como tiene que ser? El filtro dice "SOS, user specified fc and Q", del tipo pasa altos.


----------



## elucches

¿El WinISD tiene en cuenta el efecto del relleno -suponiendo que le vas a poner- en el volumen acústico?

Para medir la respuesta (hasta la frecuencia en que el parlante deja de actuar como pistón, que es cerca de 400 Hz para un 12") podés poner un micrófono (los electret de los que se usan para PC o teléfono celular suelen andar bien en baja frecuencia) bien pero bien cerca del centro del parlante.
Detalles en http://www.xlrtechs.com/dbkeele.com/PDF/Keele (1974-04 AES Published) - Nearfield Paper.pdf


----------



## Kebra

juliangp dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, comento que he hecho. En la simulación use una caja de 5.5L, lo que me dio una Fsc=120.23Hz y un QTC de 1.53 y corresponde a la curva roja. Entonces como
> Qtot=Qtc*Qfiltro=0.5 (lo sugerido), Qfiltro=0.5/Qtc=0.327, puse un filtro pasa altos con un Q de 0.327 y una frecuencia de corte de 120.23Hz pero la curva es media rara a mi parecer (amarillo):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154144
> 
> Es asi como tiene que ser? El filtro dice "SOS, user specified fc and Q", del tipo pasa altos.





WinISD te calcula automáticamente caja y transformada.


----------



## juliangp

Bueno, creo que estoy mas perdido que antes :. Solo estaba tratando de aplicar lo que dijo Jorger. Entonces que debería hacer con estos parlantes?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juliangp dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, comento que he hecho. En la simulación use una caja de 5.5L, lo que me dio una Fsc=120.23Hz y un QTC de 1.53 y corresponde a la curva roja. Entonces como
> Qtot=Qtc*Qfiltro=0.5 (lo sugerido), Qfiltro=0.5/Qtc=0.327, puse un filtro pasa altos con un Q de 0.327 y una frecuencia de corte de 120.23Hz pero la curva es media rara a mi parecer (amarillo):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154144
> 
> Es asi como tiene que ser? El filtro dice "SOS, user specified fc and Q", del tipo pasa altos.


Es que no es tan simple el tema. Si la caja es sellada, tenes que meter una transformacion de Linkwitz para acomodar los polos y los ceros para un Q=0.5 o bien para un Q=0.71 y meter un FPA de Butterworth con la misma Fc para que resulte una pendiente LR de cuarto orden.
Si la caja es bass-reflex estas jodido y solo podes arreglar el lio con un DSP.
Vos veras...


----------



## Kebra

A mi me dá esta curva:









Y jugando un poco, me dá esta:








Habría que jugar con la caja para que tenga Qtc de 1,55.


----------



## juliangp

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es que no es tan simple el tema. Si la caja es sellada, tenes que meter una transformacion de Linkwitz para acomodar los polos y los ceros para un Q=0.5 o bien para un Q=0.71 y meter un FPA de Butterworth con la misma Fc para que resulte una pendiente LR de cuarto orden.
> Si la caja es bass-reflex estas jodido y solo podes arreglar el lio con un DSP.
> Vos veras...



Si!, desde el principio va a ser caja sellada, antes era de 15 litros, pero al ser media grande debi achicarla a un volúmen efectivo de 6 a 8 litros. Desconocía que en mi caso debía aplicar la LT, poner la cantidad de filtros necesaria no me genera mayor problema.



Kebra dijo:


> A mi me dá esta curva:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/FO52vH6.png
> 
> 
> 
> Y jugando un poco, me dá esta:
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/N5Tmwna.png
> 
> 
> Habría que jugar con la caja para que tenga Qtc de 1,55.



Agregando eso mas un pasa altos butterworth cortando a 123Hz, lograría la mejor respuesta posible entonces?


----------



## Kebra

El tema, como ya nos ha pasado a casi todos alguna vez, es que el parlante es malo. Todos nos hemos topado con el mismo problema en algún momento. 

Con una caja de 20 litros da esto, masssoomennooo pasable... Digo, entre tirarlo, o usarlo así, usalo así.







Yo tengo un drama similar con 2 parlantes de 12" que en vez de faltarle, le sobran graves. Y es inmanejable...

Acá está para 8  litros, con TL y filtro LP:






Y acá con todos los filtros:







Todo esto suponiendo que la Xmax lo permita, y no salga volando la bobina.


----------



## juliangp

Pues si, es absolutamente chino, pero lo voy a usar en los satelites, es necesaria esa respuesta en frecuencia?. Tengo un Subwoofer de 12 pulgadas para los bajos!, solo necesito saber a que frecuencia es apropiado cortarlo y que no tenga esos picos horribles


----------



## Kebra

Por lo que estuve leyendo, estos parlantes los querés para los satélites... Entonces, ¿para qué buscas baja frecuencia si le vas a poner un sub de 12"? Cortalo así nomás, con un filtro. Con 8 litros queda plano cortado a 140Hz. Si el sub sube a 140 Hz, perfecto. Si no llega a 140, cortarás de acuerdo a donde llegue.






EDIT: Recién leo tu mensaje donde me decís que los ibas a usar para satélites.


----------



## juliangp

Perfecto entonces.Muchas gracias por la ayuda gente, realmente no sabía bien a que frecuencia cortarlos o que debía hacer y me pude sacar la duda, saludos!


----------



## Kebra

Igualmente tené en cuenta que esto solo te sirve para calcular las cajas. Una vez puestos los parlantes en las cajas tenés que medir impedancia y respuesta en frecuencia.


----------



## sergiot

Pregunta, si vas usar un sub de 12", no estas muy lejos de los 5" que estas haciendo como satélites?? creo yo, quizás me equivoque, vas a tener demasiada diferencia, quizás ese sub se lleve mejor con unos 8".


----------



## juliangp

sergiot dijo:


> Pregunta, si vas usar un sub de 12", no estas muy lejos de los 5" que estas haciendo como satélites?? creo yo, quizás me equivoque, vas a tener demasiada diferencia, quizás ese sub se lleve mejor con unos 8".



Que sería diferencia? Respuesta en frecuencia u otra cosa?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergiot dijo:


> * creo yo, quizás me equivoque, vas a tener demasiada diferencia, quizás ese sub se lleve mejor con unos 8"*.


Lo único que importa para "cruzar" dos parlantes es el rango de frecuencia que cubren (sin mucho problema) y la sensibilidad de cada uno.

Imaginate que mi 2.1 tiene parlantes de 4" (que bajan hasta 118Hz) y los subwoofers son de 12" y están cortados a los 118Hz. El sonido es impecable...


----------



## polilapo

Buen dia a todos. Dc Z,lo que decis se cumpliría para cualquier par de parlantes(12" y 4") o depende de la calidad de los mismos?. Que parlantes teme en tu 2.1?????


----------



## svartahrid

Buenas, estara bien esta configuracion con winisd? es para un sub de 8" de poca o mediana potencia. Veo que me era rentable ponerlo a 34hz, con ello el puerto se me va a unos 9" de largo para 2.5 de diametro. 

Aunque como vemos en la grafica, tiene poca ganancia, pero estara bien para los 34hz a los que apunta? puesto a 50hz aumenta bastante la ganancia, pero igual seran bajos menos gruesos, siendo asi preferible para mi los 34hz aunque sin mucha ganancia, pero suficiente? quizas sea muy inviable segun lo que muestra la grafica, me recomiendan subir un poco mas la frecuencia o igual va a sonar bien ya una vez alimentado con suficiente poder?






Edited: ya mejor deje la frecuencia en 40hz, que es donde se desempeña mejor el parlantito segun la grafica.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Buen dia a todos. Dc Z,lo que decis se cumpliría para cualquier par de parlantes(12" y 4") o depende de la calidad de los mismos?.


Si, para cualquiera, pero también depende de la calidad de los mismos ya que si son muy berretas vas a tener muchas resonancias del cono y cosas por el estilo que te pueden provocar cambios en la _frecuencia de cruce_ (que expresión vieja!!!.. por dió!!!) para obtener una respuesta razonablemente suave o la necesidad de meter filtros adicionales para planchar los picos.
Como de costumbre, sin medir no se puede saber...



polilapo dijo:


> Que parlantes teme en tu 2.1?????


* Estos...*


----------



## sergiot

Lo que el Dr tiene armado es una hermosura.


----------



## polilapo

Si,si. Un lujo de parlantes. Hoy Madisound hoy tiene los mismos migwoofer pero en 5.25" a u$s 18 !!!!!



Hoy Madisound tiene los mismos midwoofer  pero en 5.25" a u$s 17,90


----------



## polilapo

BUENAS NOCHES A TODOS. Hace muy poquito terminé mis primeras cajas (3 vias) con la ayuda de muchos del foro y principalmente la invaluable de AntonioA (que lo tengo cerquita) y que pronto subiré el proceso. Es el caso que ahora tengo la posibilidad de comprar (en mi ciudad) alguno de estos dos parlantes para hacerle un upgrade de medios,los parlantes en cuestion son DAYTON RS100-4 y PEERLES HDS 832873 (subo datasheet de ambos). Cual me aconsejarian elejir?,subo tambien las graficas que tome de respuesta del woofer y el tweeter (VIFA DX25TG-09),desde ya muchas gracias.
PD lo bafles los muevo con un ampli DENON de 130w rms.
PD las graficas de respuestas se encuentran en el tema ARTA,sofware,dudas y .... en el post #210
GRACIAS


----------



## AntonioAA

Depende donde esta cortado el woofer ... De eso depende donde debe arrancar , el Peerless funciona un poco mas abajo. Si las graficas son ciertas , ambos se portan bien hasta 3KHz .
Por rendimiento y Qts ( y por fama de la marca ) , me quedo con Peerless.


----------



## Futuro

Buen dia a todos mis colegas y aficionados al Audio de proyectos hechos en casa
Me llego un bajo,o mejor dicho un Subwoofer y quisiera sacarle el maximo provecho ya que es de calidad media y lo necesito para sonido en casa y una que otra rentica en bodas,graduaciones y cosas asi.
La idea es hacer un solo cajon para SUB BASS,por comodidad y traslado y lo usaria con un Power de 1.500 rms en puente,y para los medios tengo 2 cabinas autoamplificadas Gemini RS-415 de 300w rms cada una con sus respectivos tripodes.
Como Opciones presento 2 modelo,de los cuales quiero escoger el mejor,o mejor dicho el que se adapte mejor al bajito o sub que poseo.
Si les pido ayuda,es porque no se manejar programas de calculos,lo unico que tengo entendido es que estos 2 modelos,el Scoop y el ARLS,son como una especie de Standar osea los han usado con subwoofer de diferentes marcas,calidades y potencias y segun dan buen rendimiento ,provocando bajos contundentes que al menos se escuchen entre 40 a 50 mts de distancia.Paso a describir lo que tengo,las imagenes y Suerte y Exitos a Todos. SUBWOOFER MARCA PYRAMID,15 " MAGNET:50 OZ,VOICE COIL 2" KAPTON,POWER 350 RMS 750W PEAK,SPL:98DB 1W/1M,FREQ RESPONSE:21HZ-1.800 KHZ,MOUTING DEPTH:6 INCHES,FS:21 HZ,QT:0.37,VAS:18.53 ENCLOSURE: SEALED AND VENTED.


----------



## jorger

Pyramid no es un "fabricante" que destaque precisamente en buenos altavoces.. son de calidad bastante pobre y además, miente bastante con las especificaciones que da. 98dB 1W/1m? Qt= 0.37? Lo dudo.
Aparte, 350w es lo que soporta en teoría la bobina. Vas a tener mucha suerte si puedes sacarle más de 80-100w sin que salga volando el cono.
No es posible saber "qué caja es mejor" sin saber cómo se va a comportar el altavoz en la misma. Y para eso necesitas los T/S reales. Dicho de otro modo: tienes que medirlos sí o sí.


----------



## Futuro

Aah o.k muchas gracias ,me tocara venderlo ,y yo que crei que como son americanos (Por ningun lado dice china,sino made in USA),eran mejor que cualquier bajo chino como Blastking,Targa o cualquiera de esas marcas generica .


----------



## svartahrid

aguirre606 dijo:


> Aah o.k muchas gracias ,me tocara venderlo ,y yo que crei que como son americanos (Por ningun lado dice china,sino made in USA),eran mejor que cualquier bajo chino como Blastking,Targa o cualquiera de esas marcas generica .



Igual depende la aplicacion, si no necesitas potencia tremebunda, estan bien. Una cosa que observe de algunos pyramid, es que tienen bien poquito xmax (excursion) algo asi como 5mm, lo mismo para los pioneer, para un buen rendimiento debe tener por lo menos 10mm. 

Una marca barata que me dejo sorprendido por su relacion especificaciones/precio, son los "planet audio", usan bobinas grandes y tienen buena excursion, por precios realmente accesibles, 30 dolares por ejemplo para uno de 8". Dan un monton de ganancia y bajos profundos en tamaños compactos (segun las simulaciones que he hecho y los reviews que he leido), echenle un ojo despues y se sorprenderan.


----------



## Kebra

svartahrid dijo:


> Igual depende la aplicacion, si no necesitas potencia tremebunda, estan bien. Una cosa que observe de algunos pyramid, es que tienen bien poquito xmax (excursion) algo asi como 5mm, lo mismo para los pioneer, para un buen rendimiento debe tener por lo menos 10mm.
> 
> Una marca barata que me dejo sorprendido por su relacion especificaciones/precio, son los "planet audio", usan bobinas grandes y tienen buena excursion, por precios realmente accesibles, 30 dolares por ejemplo para uno de 8". Dan un monton de ganancia y bajos profundos en tamaños compactos (segun las simulaciones que he hecho y los reviews que he leido), echenle un ojo despues y se sorprenderan.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154937




Pico de 9 dB en 30Hz  

Parece muy chino ese parlante.


----------



## svartahrid

Kebra dijo:


> Pico de 9 dB en 30Hz
> 
> Parece muy chino ese parlante.



Por que? no puede ser posible eso y estarian mintiendo en los parametros? no tengo mucha experiencia con eso, asi que no se realmente, los tome como fidedignos porque leyendo algunos reviews, gente del car audio decia estar sorprendida con el rendimiento que daban esos parlantes.


----------



## Kebra

Si el gráfico que pusiste es el resultado de la carga de los parámetros T/S del parlante, si, es re chino. Es una locura semejante pico en 30Hz. Simulalo en caja cerrada a ver que curva queda.


----------



## jorger

El pico viene del comportamiento que tiene el altavoz para ese volumen de caja y frec. de sintonía. Para una respuesta plana teórica se necesita un volumen de caja más chico manteniendo la FB. El "problema" de eso es a expensas de alargar el puerto posiblemente hasta el punto de necesitar codos para que entre en la caja y complica algo el diseño teniendo que hacer algún soporte interno para que no 'baile' y quede bien firme. Pero la respuesta así simulada no necesariamente sea porque sea un altavoz chinorro.
Simplemente es el comportamiento que tiene con esos valores. En mi TangBand W51138 (muy pero que muy lejos de ser chinorro) pasa algo parecido, también tiene un pico angosto soloque es de 3-4dB en los 37Hz. Pico que se esfuma completamente reduciendo el volumen de caja en un 30% aprox. 

Pd: Ojo que estamos hablando sobre simulaciones.


----------



## svartahrid

Kebra dijo:


> Si el gráfico que pusiste es el resultado de la carga de los parámetros T/S del parlante, si, es re chino. Es una locura semejante pico en 30Hz. Simulalo en caja cerrada a ver que curva queda.



Bueno, aqui esta otra grafica, mismos parametros TS, pero caja sellada 15L. Y entonces? no sera que en realidad hizo mucho en la vented el haberle asignado un espacio de caja generoso? 28 litros para un sub de 8", y eso sin contar el desplazamiento del puerto y demas.

Y como dice Jorger, se alarga mucho el puerto, en un diseno de caja le tuve que hacer una curvatura en angulos de 45 grados, cosa que ya de por si 90 grados son validos, en esta forma se vuelve mas apropiado el doblado sin que repercuta en turbulencias o sonidos indeseados, disculpen que la imagen no este concluida, pero asi es la idea.


----------



## Kebra

Ahí es mas coherente. ¿Qué caja te recomienda WinISD?


----------



## svartahrid

Kebra dijo:


> Ahí es mas coherente. ¿Qué caja te recomienda WinISD?



Creo que esto significa que recomienda caja sellada, pero en base a que? a espacio, rendimiento? segun la grafica del vented tenia un rendimiento fenomenal, imagino que cualquier opcion iria bien con ese sub, pero claro, la ganancia y bajeo profundo del vented no tendria igual de otra forma.


----------



## Kebra

En base a los parámetros T/S. El "EBP" que muestra el WinISD indica que ese parlante se comporta mejor en caja cerrada. ¿Que Qt tiene el parlante?


Lee *este tema*.


----------



## svartahrid

Kebra dijo:


> En base a los parámetros T/S. El "EBP" que muestra el WinISD indica que ese parlante se comporta mejor en caja cerrada. ¿Que Qt tiene el parlante?
> 
> 
> Lee *este tema*.



*FS*
39 Hz
*Qes*
0.859
*Qms*
2.399
*Qts*
0.633
*Vas*
1.035 CuFt
*Xmax* (One-Way)
10 mm
*Sensitivity* (1W/1m)
85 dB

Lo ves bueno?


----------



## Kebra

Si. El Qt es bueno. ¿Le diste valores de forma manual a la caja reflex?


----------



## svartahrid

Kebra dijo:


> Si. El Qt es bueno. ¿Le diste valores de forma manual a la caja reflex?



Si, quise ver que tan grande se ponia la caja a 30hz, le di 28 litros, y con puerto slot de 25mmx266mm se va a una longitud de 26 pulgadas, lo cual no es mucho problema haciendo el doblez con la tecnica de los 45 grados. Entonces parece bueno, en algunos lugares lo venden a 30 dolares, lo cual creo que esta muy bien para lo que ofrece, no de enbalde leia muy buenos reviews de gente que lleva trasteando con varias marcas de precios accesibles. 

"Planet audio". http://www.planetaudiousa.com/product-category/subwoofers/

Lo bien que deben de ir esos de 12 o mas pulgadas.


----------



## Kebra

Tené en cuenta que tu meta debe ser obtener una curva lo mas plana posible. Fijate en reflex que frecuencia alcanza con la curva plana y compara con la cerrada.


----------



## svartahrid

Kebra dijo:


> Tené en cuenta que tu meta debe ser obtener una curva lo mas plana posible. Fijate en reflex que frecuencia alcanza con la curva plana y compara con la cerrada.



No se puede aplanar, a no ser que use un espacio de caja ridiculamente bajo, par de litros, pero la ganancia cae mucho , tons por eso no sugeria mucho el reflex? igual iria bien para musica dedicada a bajeos, no? tipo bass tester.


----------



## Kebra

Yo lo pondría en una caja cerrada. Tal como​ te recomienda el WinISD. En esas condiciones se va a comportar bien. Lo correcto es usarlo en caja cerrada porque si lo pones en una bass reflex podes romperlo. Simula la excursión del cono en ambas cajas y vas a verlo.


----------



## svartahrid

Kebra dijo:


> Simula la excursión del cono en ambas cajas y vas a verlo.



Se puede hacer eso con el winisd? porque la verdad le busque y no le encontre.


----------



## Kebra

Si, pero tenés que cargar mas parámetros que los que publicaste. Revisa si cargaste correctamente los valores porque a mi me da una caja de 120 litros en reflex con un puerto normal de 6,8 cm de diámetro y 11,8 de largo. Y cerrada da 30 litros con respuesta plana.
Si bien el Qts está dentro de lo "bueno", el resto de los parámetros lo hacen bastante "chino".

El midbass que usé en mis monitores es de 6" y en reflex tiene un volumen de 15 litros con 53 Hz @ -3db y 60 Hz @ 0dB. Y no es de lo mejor, no es malo ni chino, pero no es tan bueno.

Mi primera impresión fue acertada. Chino. No de lo peor, pero chino.

En parlantes, barato+bueno= mentira.


----------



## svartahrid

Kebra dijo:


> Si, pero tenés que cargar mas parámetros que los que publicaste. Revisa si cargaste correctamente los valores porque a mi me da



hno: Uy tienes razon, tenia mal el valor vas, eso explica el picazo que se daba . Como cuanto tiene que costar un buen sub de 8"? tambien tengo unos en mente de la marca Skar, vendria siendo similar a Sundown, aunque un poco mas baratos, por ejemplo hay un Skar 8" de 400w que cuesta cerca de 90 dolares, en cambio este sub del que hemos estado hablando aqui "planet audio" cuesta un tercio de lo que cuesta el skar, siendo en la practica de unos 150 watts o poco menos (seria interesante poner dos de esos planet audio en modo isobarico).


----------



## Kebra

Algo mas o menos bueno:

http://www.parts-express.com/peerless-by-tymphany-ne225w-08-8-subwoofer-speaker--264-1138


----------



## gerardodw

Hola!!! Estaba por armarme unas cajas de 3 vías woofer de 12", medios de 6" y tweeter de domo de seda de 4". Cuando se me ocurrió una idea loca y quiero saber si es viable o estoy loco y no va a funcionar bien nunca.
Por el lugar donde van a ir puestos se me ocurrió que podían quedar muy bien con una estructura que emulara a un sistema bi-amplificado, o sea sub abajo. sombrerito, extensión, sombrerito y mid-hi arriba. Y con "emular" me refiero a que NO va a ser bi-amplificado.
La idea es colocar en el woofer el divisor de frecuencias de tres vías y del woofer al "satélite" ir con un cable (speakon de 4 ) y enchufar los medios y agudos. Básicamente, sacar del bafle a los medios y agudos.
El divisor lo voy a mandar a hacer una vez que tenga los componentes para medir las respuestas y decidir las lineas de corte. A grandes rasgos calculo cortar el woofer con los medios en 500hz. (recuerden que en este caso no cumple la función de "sub".)
Es una locura o puede funcionar? Hay algún pro, o son todas contras?
Escucho opiniones, acepto consejos y críticas.
Que opinan?
Desde ya, muchas gracias.

Gerardo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

gerardodw dijo:


> Hola!!! Estaba por armarme unas cajas de 3 vías woofer de 12", medios de 6" y tweeter de domo de seda de 4". Cuando se me ocurrió una idea loca y quiero saber si es viable o estoy loco y no va a funcionar bien nunca.
> Por el lugar donde van a ir puestos se me ocurrió que podían quedar muy bien con una estructura que emulara a un sistema bi-amplificado, o sea sub abajo. sombrerito, extensión, sombrerito y mid-hi arriba. Y con "emular" me refiero a que NO va a ser bi-amplificado.
> La idea es colocar en el woofer el divisor de frecuencias de tres vías y del woofer al "satélite" ir con un cable (speakon de 4 ) y enchufar los medios y agudos. Básicamente, sacar del bafle a los medios y agudos.
> El divisor lo voy a mandar a hacer una vez que tenga los componentes para medir las respuestas y decidir las lineas de corte. A grandes rasgos calculo cortar el woofer con los medios en 500hz. (recuerden que en este caso no cumple la función de "sub".)
> Es una locura o puede funcionar? Hay algún pro, o son todas contras?
> Escucho opiniones, acepto consejos y críticas.
> Que opinan?


Si lo que pretendés es un sistema de alta fidelidad (HiFi), entonces olvidate de esos engendros, por que vas a tener parvas de difracciones y un muy difícil ajuste de los retardos temporales entre los parlantes... tanto más cuando va a ser un sistema completamente pasivo.

PD: No sé que es el sobrerito...


----------



## Kebra

Hasta que no tengas los parámetros T/S, curvas de impedancia y respuesta en frecuencia, no podemos opinar mucho. Separar el woofer del mid y tweeter no es nada descabellado si lo vas a usar como sub, aunque personalmente no le encuentro ventaja alguna, mas que el aspecto. He visto un sistema así, con caja bandpass para el woofer, cortado bastante abajo. 
12" me parece exagerado... 8", 10" como máximo extremo... Tené en cuenta que al estar en el piso ya vas a tener un refuerzo de 6 dB en los graves. Y eso es algo muy desagradable.


----------



## AntonioAA

A excepción del controvertido o desconocido "sombrerito" ... no veo problema , siempre y cuando:

- Midas bien todo
- Tengas en cuenta el rendimiento de cada uno de los componentes 
- Calcules bien todo
- Tengas suficiente dinero para comprar un 12" ( a mi me encantan ) 
- Tengas en cuenta la difracción y la alineacion temporal como dice Dr. Z


----------



## gerardodw

Si, ya hice sistemas de esta manera pero biamplificados y con resultados excelentes. Claro que el mid-hi llegaba mas abajo y el sub lo arrancaba en unos 120hz. En este caso puntual le debería dar una amplitud mayor al woofer y arrancarlo en 500hz. porque justamente tendrá mas responsabilidades que solo la de sub.
No busco nada HIFI, pero me da miedo el tema de separar mucho frecuencias mayores a 200hz. y justamente que después se unan a destiempo o necesiten demasiada distancia para escucharse bien.
Lo que estoy planeando es un regalo para mi hermana, que no diferenciaría un FOCAL de un Jahro chino. Pero de todas maneras quiero hacer algo que suene decentemente.
Puedo medir los componentes para elegir correctamente los cortes, puedo estabilizar los volúmenes de cada componente para lograr que suene plano, pero el tema de los tiempos y distancia es lo que me preocupa ya que no se si va a ser aceptable o un desastre total. Y tampoco sabría como solucionarlo.
Ahí dejo una imagen del controvertido "sombrerito" jajajaj
La pregunta es... Sería tan grabe? Y si lo es. Tiene solución?
Sino hago las cajas medidas y standar que planeaba hacer desde un principio y listo.
Gracias a todos por la mano.

Gerardo


----------



## Kebra

Mmm.... Supongo que por "amplitud" querés decir ancho de banda hacia arriba. 

Tus miedos desaparecen al usar software de simulación/cálculo. Yo uso mucho LspCAD porque es el primero que usé y lo conozco desde hace mas de 10 años aprox., pero todos te muestran un gráfico con el "retraso", y podrás evaluar si es aceptable o no, y podrás corregirlo si las características de los parlantes involucrados te lo permiten. 

Pero antes de empezar, ponete de acuerdo: lo hacés bien, o lo hacés como salga. Si querés que no sea un desastre, tenés que hacerlo bien. 

Acá no hay nada librado al azar, y personalmente si voy a poner mi tiempo, dinero y cabeza en hacer algo, voy a tratar de hacerlo bien. Vas a tardar lo mismo haciéndolo mal o bien.


----------



## Futuro

svartahrid dijo:


> Igual depende la aplicacion, si no necesitas potencia tremebunda, estan bien. Una cosa que observe de algunos pyramid, es que tienen bien poquito xmax (excursion) algo asi como 5mm, lo mismo para los pioneer, para un buen rendimiento debe tener por lo menos 10mm.
> 
> Una marca barata que me dejo sorprendido por su relacion especificaciones/precio, son los "planet audio", usan bobinas grandes y tienen buena excursion, por precios realmente accesibles, 30 dolares por ejemplo para uno de 8". Dan un monton de ganancia y bajos profundos en tamaños compactos (segun las simulaciones que he hecho y los reviews que he leido), echenle un ojo despues y se sorprenderan.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154937



Puedo observar que son mas profundos que un bajo comun de otra marca,osea su canasta ,lo que mide desde el iman al cono es largo.
Si lo quiero para una caja tipo Scoopers,Gauss.
Lo que dicen que las empresas mienten es muy cierto,ya que mi amplificador tambien Pyramid en su manual dice 1.500w,750w por canal y al verlo por dentro se observa que solo tiene 4 transistores por salida 1941 y su par y un transformador toroidal de 40-0-40.calculo dara como 240w rms en modo puente,je,je,je. es el xpa-150


----------



## svartahrid

Buenas, alguien sabe si es malo tapar un tercio el area que se ocupa una bocina? me puse manitas diseñando un protector de bocina, y dadas unas formas que ando manejando cosa de darle un toque artistico minimo, me vi con que definitivamente era imperativo tapar 1 tercio del area donde asoma la bocina. 

Sucede que por sobre de la bocina y/o rejilla cuadriculada, pasan pues, unos detalles en pinturas de unas formas que pienso agregar, y me conviene tener un poco de area ahi proyectando lo que quiero, nada mas que esas piezas tomaran cierto porcentaje del area, y son piezas solidas, por lo que obstruiran un poco al estar justo frente de la cara del parlante.

Creo que no hay mucho problema, tratandose de un sub grave, entre ese detalle y de que no se esta tomando mucho espacio (cosa grave lo es mas el puerto), no deberia tener ningun problema, verdad?

Aqui adjunto una imagencita de ejemplo, mas o menos algo asi se entrepone "lo rojo" por sobre de la cara del parlante, obstruyendo su frente en cierto grado. 

Saludos, oh si, casi olvido hablar un poco mas sobre ese temita de querer proteger tus bocinas, cosa que yo veo como media obligatoria, porque que si, que se ven cool asi nomas sin nada, pero te arriesgas a que se pinchen con algo, que ya bastante amenaza por ejemplo para alguno lo sera el tener niños pequeños que andan por ahi, siendo tendencioso para ellos el sumir o picar esa polvera o tapa de bocina jeje. 

Hacia tiempo que tenia por ahi un par de rejillas de 8", de esas clasicas negras cuadriculadas y 4 sujetadores plasticos con tornillos. A mi no me gusto eso, la rejilla tiene que aterrizar sobre del cerco del parlante, aplastandolo, ademas que en muchos casos el parlante tiene su propio cover o no tiene cerco, y entonces no podrias ahi instalar el protector, y entonces se me ocurrio fabricar con la misma madera, una especie de aro o cover, que alojara la rejilla por si sola, sin tener que usar los clips y tornillos, pienso que va a quedar cool, espero mostrarlo despues. SAludos.


----------



## Futuro

Yo creo que si lo que vas a tapar es lo de color rojo,no afecta el sonido.en Sub  hay cajas que traen acumuladores de presion que consiste en una tabla tapando el woofer y solo un hueco cuadrado frente el cono,creando como cuando apretas o tapas un poco la punta de una manguera para generar mas presion de agua,claro todo debe ser en base a calculos o puro experimento  empirico,je,je,je.Saludos de un humilde aficionado al sonido y luces ...


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches. He adquirido los Scanspeak M15/4624G para mejorar mis bafles 3 vias y he simulado el parlante en el WINisd con distintas configuraciones. El parlante tiene un EBP de 215 y el Win me sugiere caja ventilada (curva roja),como es para medios simule en sellada,el Win me aconseja 0.64 L con Qtc 0.702 tambien probé otros volumenes entre 1 litro y 5 litros lo que hizo variar el Qtc pero no significativamente (a mi entender),el woofer cortará en 500Hz que es donde se comporta realmente plano,entonces,que caja me aconsejan y que volumen????
Yo me incliné por la de 1.5 litros por que es un volumen constructivamente manejable y porque Dr Z en una oportunidad me dijo que el Qtc deberia andar por 0.707 o menos. . . . Estoy en lo correcto?
GRACIAS


----------



## sergiot

No es un hermosos parlante para usarlo solo como rango medio?? 

Sacando la curva roja ideal, la que sigue es la amarilla.


----------



## polilapo

BUENOS DIAS. Scanspeak lo tiene en catálogo como "midrange" y JuanFilas dijo que era "el mejor medio que existe"(si no me equivoco) por eso la idea de usarlo como mid pero mi sorpresa fue,cuando simulé ventilada, el comportamiento hasta la Fs y ahí no supe que decidir y por eso mi post anterior. Tal vez baje el corte del woofer hasta 300hz pero antes haré una caja y mediré respuesta de este mid en la realidad. Gracias. Seguiré actualizando cuando tenga resultados


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches. He adquirido los Scanspeak M15/4624G para mejorar mis bafles 3 vias y he simulado el parlante en el WINisd con distintas configuraciones. El parlante tiene un EBP de 215 y el Win me sugiere caja ventilada (curva roja),como es para medios simule en sellada,el Win me aconseja 0.64 L con Qtc 0.702 tambien probé otros volumenes entre 1 litro y 5 litros lo que hizo variar el Qtc pero no significativamente (a mi entender),el woofer cortará en 500Hz que es donde se comporta realmente plano,entonces,que caja me aconsejan y que volumen????
> Yo me incliné por la de 1.5 litros por que es un volumen constructivamente manejable y porque Dr Z en una oportunidad me dijo que el Qtc deberia andar por 0.707 o menos. . . . Estoy en lo correcto?


Ese parlante es muy lindo, y en caja cerrada va como piña para un mid-woofer. Fijate que en la línea amarilla baja hasta los -3 dB en 280 Hz (maso...) con un Qtc=0.702. Si le achicás un poquito la caja para llegar al Qtc=0.71 (vaaaaaamos... no importa taaaanto) y le metés un FPA Butterworth de 2º orden en la misma fcia de corte de parlante tenés un corte Linkwitz-Riley de 4º orden sin transpirar mucho...
El pronóstico es muy bueno, pero medí la respuesta para confirmarlo...y tendrás que cortar el woofer a la misma frecuencia y con el mismo tipo de filtro acústico... pero es mas fácil.. y caro jajajaja


----------



## sergiot

No caben dudas de que es un excelente rango medio, solo que viendo como es su comportamiento no le cae mal un midwoofer.

Si estás implementando un 2.1 con un subwoofer activo, úsalo como medio y será excelente, pero si no tenes un sub, yo lo usaría completito ajajaja


----------



## polilapo

Gracias por las respuestas. Primero: Es Cross pasivo en un 2.0 
 Segundo: No importa tanto el costo si va a quedar bien y aprovechar lo que dan los parlantes. 
 Tercero: Las cajas estan andando y muy bien,Antonio me dió una mano enorme con el Cross (subí el proceso en "bafles hechos en casa" con gráficas y todo pero quiero mejorarlas.
 Ahora le haré caja al mid y mido y subo datos asi me dan una mano con este Cross. GRACIAS


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polilapo dijo:


> Gracias por las respuestas. Primero: Es Cross pasivo en un 2.0


No importa que sea pasivo: si lo suporponés con el corte inferior del mid tal como te dije, te resulta en un *cuarto orden ACUSTICO* (no eléctrico)



polilapo dijo:


> Segundo: No importa tanto el costo si va a quedar bien y aprovechar lo que dan los parlantes.


Seeeeee.... pero tampoco es para gastar a lo tonto. Te vá a salir al menos el doble que un FPB de segundo orden (estoy hablando del WOOFER, no del mid).

PD: Luego tendrías que compensar los retardos temporales si querés el maximo de calidad, pero eso hay que verlo en el LspCad una vez que tengas todos los filtros ajustados.


----------



## polilapo

Dr. Z  ,tengo el woofer con bobina de 700 gr en cobre ja,un poco mas no le hace. Me acaba de llegar los Scanspeak D2608/913000-08 para reemplazar el Vifa DX25TG09-04 que iba con estos mid asi que upgrade de todo menos woofer (por ahora)


----------



## polilapo

sergiot dijo:


> Si estás implementando un 2.1 con un subwoofer activo, úsalo como medio y será excelente, pero si no tenes un sub, yo lo usaría completito ajajaja



2.1 no (por ahora),entonces tu idea seria cortarlo en 300hz al woofer??? En un momento lo pensé asi le saco provecho a este mid. Gracias


----------



## polilapo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate que en la línea amarilla baja hasta los -3 dB en 280 Hz (maso...) con un Qtc=0.702. Si le achicás un poquito la caja para llegar al Qtc=0.71 (vaaaaaamos... no importa taaaanto) y le metés un FPA Butterworth de 2º orden en la misma fcia de corte de parlante tenés un corte Linkwitz-Riley de 4º orden sin transpirar mucho...


 
Buenas noches,la curva amarilla da con un volumen de caja de 0.64 L,es del tamaño de medio pote de 1/2kg de helado,no es muy chica??? va rellena de material amortiguante,es correcto?
Revisé las curvas de group delay y todas son iguales (en la frecuencia en que voy a usarlo) asi que va sellada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Entonces dejalo con una caja mas grande... no hay drama por que tampoco es exacto el corte pasivo.
Y no te preocupes por el group-delay, eso es para cajas bass-reflex, en selladas no existe ese problema. Fijate que el group delay es casi constante, lo que significa que la variacion de fase vs. frecuencia es lineal, y eso es lo que importa.


----------



## polilapo

Buenos dias. Dr. Z,perdón pero me faltó subir la curva del group delay de bass-reflex donde tiene un pico muuuuy importante en 100hz y fué para decidir,si sellada o ventilada porque el WINisd me aconsejaba ventilada,por lo tanto va sellada de algo mas de 1L. Armo todo y cuando tenga las .FRD sigo con el post. Gracias


----------



## Cubano

Hola amigos, tengo una pequeña duda, si le quiero poner 2 tubos de sintonía a una caja acústica para un B&C de 12" 350W ¿tengo que sintonizarlos por separado o ambos a la misma vez?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Juntos , a la vez


----------



## Futuro

Buen dia estimados colegas y amigos.
Se que para poder diseñar una caja que pueda aprovechar todo lo que puede dar un parlante hay que diseñarla de acuerdo a las caracteristicas de fabricacion,como QS,QTS,ect.
Pero en esta ocasion tengo 2 medios de 8 pulgadas nuevos,de los cuales no logro conseguir ningun dato sobre ellos,solo que son: Marca Bohem modelo W8E, 8 Ohmios,potencia max 160W RMS. 
Y tambien como he podido leer por aca que una caja sellada no exige tanto calculo como una horn o bass reflex,y yo la quiero para vocal o medios,me gustaria saber de ustedes que son mas expertos en este tema si puedo escalar un plano de una caja para medios de 10" llamada mt102 para poder usar alli los 2 de 8" que poseo,ya que ellos van en caja sellada y luego en frente un cuerno para usarlo a tiro largo.
Les adjunto la imagen de la caja en cuestion y la escala seria con regla de 3. Saludos y exitos en sus proyectos


----------



## Fogonazo

aguirre606 dijo:


> Buen dia estimados colegas y amigos.
> Se que para poder diseñar una caja que pueda aprovechar todo lo que puede dar un parlante hay que diseñarla de acuerdo a las caracteristicas de fabricacion,como QS,QTS,ect.
> Pero en esta ocasion tengo 2 medios de 8 pulgadas nuevos,_*de los cuales no logro conseguir ningun dato sobre ellos*_,solo que son: Marca Bohem modelo W8E, 8 Ohmios,potencia max 160W RMS.
> Y tambien como he podido leer por aca que una caja sellada no exige tanto calculo como una horn o bass reflex,y yo la quiero para vocal o medios,me gustaria saber de ustedes que son mas expertos en este tema si puedo escalar un plano de una caja para medios de 10" llamada mt102 para poder usar alli los 2 de 8" que poseo,ya que ellos van en caja sellada y luego en frente un cuerno para usarlo a tiro largo.
> Les adjunto la imagen de la caja en cuestion y la escala seria con regla de 3. Saludos y exitos en sus proyectos


En el Foro se explica como conseguir los datos relevantes de tus parlantes 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ll-forma-mas-facil-posible-sin-cuentas-80768/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/medir-bafles-e-interpretar-graficas-63934/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...o-6-5-vifa-xt25-dq25-peerless-810103-a-45754/


----------



## Futuro

Gracias amigo,lei en un foro que este modelo de caja,le puedo colocar sin problema cualquier parlante de 8 o 10",ya que es exponencial,para medios o vocal y en la parte o caja donde va el parlante va lleno de fibra de vidrio o  Guata gruesa lo mas que se pueda alrededor del parlante,y que por la forma de trompeta  o Horn,expande el sonido y da altos niveles de SPL.Como es para uso casero no vale la pena ponerse a gastar tiempo en medir si solo con mas de 90Decibeles es suficiente   Exitos...Recordemos que son cajas retro de los años 80 y 90 cuando no se usaban ni procesadores ni driverrack .


----------



## svartahrid

Buenas, tengo una duda acerca con la insulacion acustica para una caja bass reflex. 

Esta bien si nada mas coloco la hoja de algodon sintetico en la parte trasera dentro de la caja? ya con eso nada mas vale? o de eso a nada... o debo colocar en todas las paredes? igual el parlante no es la hostia en calidad, pregunto porque si mal no recuerdo, creo que me ha tocado ver cajas con nada mas insulacion en la parte trasera. Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Insulacion = aislación
Tanto cuesta hablar bien en español????


----------



## svartahrid

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Insulacion = aislación
> Tanto cuesta hablar bien en español????



Bueno, pues eso, crei que lo correcto era insulacion, me hubiera gustado mas que me explicaras acerca de lo de mi duda, o ambas cosas vaya.


----------



## Futuro

svartahrid dijo:


> Igual depende la aplicacion, si no necesitas potencia tremebunda, estan bien. Una cosa que observe de algunos pyramid, es que tienen bien poquito xmax (excursion) algo asi como 5mm, lo mismo para los pioneer, para un buen rendimiento debe tener por lo menos 10mm.
> 
> Una marca barata que me dejo sorprendido por su relacion especificaciones/precio, son los "planet audio", usan bobinas grandes y tienen buena excursion, por precios realmente accesibles, 30 dolares por ejemplo para uno de 8". Dan un monton de ganancia y bajos profundos en tamaños compactos (segun las simulaciones que he hecho y los reviews que he leido), echenle un ojo despues y se sorprenderan.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 154937



De excursion dice Xmax: 5.6mm.voy a hacer una scoop a ver y pruebo alli,ya que los scoop trabajan las 2 caras del parlante,si no me sirve,lo vendo y consigo otro,je,je,je. el amplificador a usar es de 300watts rms,hecho por mi persona.


----------



## Cubano

Hola amigos.
Resulta que tengo dos parlante B&C plb76 y quiero hacer sus respectivas cajas (una para cada uno) quiero hacerla de tres vias, pero aun no tengo claro cuales medidas aplicarle a las cajas para que me den la mejor respuesta en bajas frecuencia posible, tengo en casa el winisd pero no se interpretar las graficas y las medicas que me da las veo muy pequeñas para este parlante de 12", por eso apelo a la experiencia de los amigos del foro.

tenía en mente hacer una caja de 82 litros con 60cm de alto x 40 de ancho X 35 de profundidad, pero no me decido, queiro que me salga lo mejor posible, aparte donde vivo no me puedo dar el lujo de desperdiciar materiales, de ser posible si ustedes conocen algún plano de caja de tres vías para estos parlantes espero anciosamente su respuesta.

de antemano gracias.


----------



## sergiot

Por lo visto no has leído nada sobre parámetros TS de cada parlante, como obtenerlos y como calcular la caja en base a eso.

El volumen de la caja no es una medida arbitraria, o que le guste a uno o que quepa en el living, buscá en el foro que esta lleno de información de como usar el Arta y obtener los parámetro, una ves que los tengas, se colocan en el winsd y de ahí en mas ya tenes la medida ideal o la medida que vas a usar y como afecta al resultado final.


----------



## Cubano

El caso es que soy un caso, disulpen mi ignorancia, pero tengo los parámetros y el winisd, pero no se interpretar las gráficas, y las simensiones que me da las veo muy pequeñas para la bocina, o por lo menos lo creo así, conoces algún otro programa que sea menos complejo que el winisd.

gracias


----------



## jorger

Cubano dijo:


> El caso es que soy un caso, disulpen mi ignorancia, pero tengo los parámetros y el winisd, pero no se interpretar las gráficas, y las simensiones que me da las veo muy pequeñas para la bocina, o por lo menos lo creo así, conoces algún otro programa que sea menos complejo que el winisd.
> 
> gracias


La cuestión no es buscar un programa menos complejo para tenerlo todo hecho en dos dias, sino aprender a intepretar la información, porque se necesita un buen puñado de conceptos básicos y, con un software o con otro vas a tener más de lo mismo. El foro está plagado de información útil sobre estos temas. Te invito a que los leas. 

Pd: yo tampoco sabía manejar el WiniSD ni interpretar las gráficas, pero me busqué la vida..


----------



## elucches

Hola cubano, por si no te llevás bien con el idioma inglés: acá están traducidas al castellano las 4 partes del trabajo de Small.


----------



## Cubano

Voy a descargarlos ahora, anoche estube leyendo un poco sobre el tema, pero al final creo que lo que voy a hacer es meter mis bocinas en dos cajas de 108L que voy a hacer y sintonizarlas, a ver lo que sucede, espero que no se escuchen tan mal, porque lo que sucede que las bocinas ya no tienen sus bobinados de fabrica, yo mismo las enrrollé sin alterar el calibre ni la impedancia, pero nunca quedan igual, por si sirbe de algo para el debate las cajas las voy a hacer de 60cm de alto X 40 cm de ancho X 45 de profundidad y dos tubos de sintonía de 6 cm de diametro interno cada uno...


----------



## cyverlarva

No entiendo, preferis armar cualquier cosa, desperdiciando recursos que estando en tu situacion son muy dificiles y caros de conseguir, en vez de pensar, medir y armar algo que con la mayor de las certezas sabes que es lo mejor que podes obtener.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches a todos. Tengo una duda respecto de cual caja elegir para unos parlantes que tengo. El Winisd me aconseja sellada de unos 50 litros (en realidad 35 litros para un parlante pero opto por 50 ya que no varian muchos las graficas) ,medida que no afectaria el WAF y son manejables ademas de funcionar (aparentemente bien) para ventilada, por esto todas las curvas estan para 50 litros donde podria poner uno o dos parlantes por caja. El bafle seria de 3 vias. Y no hay problemas de potencia solo de impedancia (el ampli trabaja de 6 a 16 ohms) que de colocar dos parlantes  (8 ohms) deberian ir en serie (lo que disminuiria el SPL). Desde ya gracias.
PD en el grafico esta la configuracion de cada opcion
PD cross pasivo


----------



## Kebra

Les dejo unos tips japoneses para el trabajo con madera para sus baffles.


----------



## AntonioAA

No sabia si publicar esto ya que no descubre la polvora ni esta al nivel de algunos proyectos que han subido los colegas , pero me animo.
Todo empezó con que consegui un par de tweeters Fountek de cinta , que hace rato queria probarlos ... 
A falta de parlantes mejores, reciclé unos Pioneer de auto , los cuales cada vez que los mido dan peores parametros , si bien me han funcionado muy bien siempre y cuando se usen con subwoofer .
La otra deuda que tenia era con la pintura , que en los dos proyectos anteriores me habia ido muy mal . Esta vez gaste una cifra importante en "Primer" y pintura bicapa poliester para auto de dos componentes . Todo sea por el WAF...
*Caja:* Como dije , los parlantes no tienen buenos parametros , de modo que opte por la columna de unos 43 lts , sintonizada en 80-90Hz sin mucho cuidado . Los parlantes tienen una Fs de 100Hz de modo que mas que de refuerzo la uso para controlar la excursion debajo de Fs. 
Tambien opte por la "Alineacion Temporal" por "hardware" , es decir por desnivel fisico ya que no daba para opciones mas sofisticadas . 

Parlantes: El tweeter presenta dos particularidades , que no la muestran las graficas del fabricante , una es una respuesta alta en 2Khz y con una distorsion un poco alta , la otra es que a partir de 10KHz la respuesta sube ...
Por tanto habia que cortar arriba de 2KHz y no tan arriba porque los pobres Pioneeer no pasan de 4KHz sin hacer pavadas .
Obtuve las zma y frd y las meti en la planilla de Jeff Bagsby que tanto me gusta ... 
Otra importante es que NO hay que procesar para nada los archivos , dejarlos tal cual se obtienen . De esa forma la simulacion se corresponde con el resultado final mas que bien ....
Despues de un buen rato conclui que el woofer iba cortado en 2do orden y el tweeter en 3er. orden , y algo arriba de 2 KHz en el cruce , tenia un "reverse null" mas que bueno .

El resultado final es la medicion que muestro , con poco "smoothing" , y a la oreja el resultado es muy bueno . LA FASE EN EL CRUCE IMPORTA ...

PD: Luego de esa medicion , "aplané" un poco mas el tweeter con la R en serie que se ve en el crossover . 
PD2: Las fotos estan horribles , las tome con el celu con poca luz , contento de haber terminado.
PD3: Pese a la foto mala , puede verse el brillo de la pintura y es durisima! Eso si, saltan MUCHO las imperfecciones que hay algunas ...


----------



## Cubano

Se ven muy bién y lo importante es la satisfacción que da haber terminado un proyecto.


----------



## AntonioAA

Quiero agregar para los detractores de la alineacion temporal "fisica" , que pese a las pauperrimas condiciones de medicion y equipamiento , la respuesta del tweeter es MUY SUAVE y no presenta sintomas de difracción pese al borde a 45º ... no era asi cuando empece a probarlo sobre una maderita sin embutir .


----------



## Cubano

Una pregunta amigo AntonioAA, ¿es posible mejorar la respuesta en bajas frecuencias de un parlante B&C 12plb76? o sea no hacer el bafle cónico que recomienda el fabricante para medias bajas frecuencias (42 litros), sino, un bafle un poco mas grande para hacer mas profunda las bajas frecuencias ¿que volumen me aconseja?


----------



## polilapo

Buenas,el volumen no se aconseja (creo) con los parámetros y el WINisd podes ir probando distintos volúmenes y frecuencias de sintonía viendo como será su respuesta en el bafle y asi elegir la configuración que mas te agrade.


----------



## Cubano

Bueno, pues me queda seguir estudiando el tutorial winisd para entender mejor las gráficas ya que aun no estoy nada práctico con el...


----------



## polilapo

No es difícil,fijate mas arriba subí una pregunta (que ya me respondí leyendo el foro) hay varias  curvas con distintas configuraciones para el mismo parlante,la curva roja es la que  mas graves reproduce (me parece) abajo tenes los hz y a la izquierda los dB.


----------



## AntonioAA

Cubano dijo:


> Una pregunta amigo AntonioAA, ¿es posible mejorar la respuesta en bajas frecuencias de un parlante B&C 12plb76? o sea no hacer el bafle cónico que recomienda el fabricante para medias bajas frecuencias (42 litros), sino, un bafle un poco mas grande para hacer mas profunda las bajas frecuencias ¿que volumen me aconseja?



La unica forma que tienes de mejorar o lograr lo maximo que te puede dar , es midiendo los parametros de T/S y meterlos en WinIsd u otro programa de calculo ... sino puedes quedarte esperando hasta que se seque el Malecón .


----------



## polilapo

El cubano,Googleá tu parlante,en la pagina de EQUAPHON estan todos los datos técnicos y parámetros. Subilos al foro que seguro alguien (que seguro va a saber mucho mas que yo) te va a aconsejar. Sin los datos nada se puede hacer.
PD ahi estan todos los T/S y hasta hay grafica de respuesta. Saludos


----------



## Cubano

Tengo los parámetros, tengo en winisd 7 pero lo que mas necesito es un tutorial que explique (como decimos aqui) en pre-escolar el significado de las gráficas, descargué un tutorial pero no lo veo muy explísito y no creo que yo sea tan bruto como para no entenderlo, ¿podemos hacer algo mas? yo simulo varias opciones y ustedes me analizan y me dicen cual es la mejor... de ser así mañana subo las gráficas.

Gracias por aguantarme


----------



## AntonioAA

Exacto! Solo tienes que tener en cuenta que las unidades de los parametros que cargas sean correctas . Sube las imagenes y opinaremos


----------



## Futuro

Cubano dijo:


> Bueno, pues me queda seguir estudiando el tutorial winisd para entender mejor las gráficas ya que aun no estoy nada práctico con el...



Saludos amigos,el asunto es que se pierde mucho tiempo en estudiar todo eso.Por eso es preferible comprar ya equipos armados de fabrica.
Porque tampoco podemos confiar en los parametros indicados en las cajas de los parlantes,ya que por el factor comercial,la mayoria de los fabricantes mienten encuanto a las espesificaciones de los mismos como SPL,Watts,Xmas,Qts,Etc.Entonces ¿Con datos dudosos como poder sacar un calculo real?.Le toca mediante procedimietos uno mismo averiguar esos datos.
Pero nosotros los pobres,toca conformarnos con algo quesuene mas o menos decente,asi no aprovechemos lo maximo delas cajas y sus drivers.


----------



## polilapo

Hola Cubano,hay un post " como medir los parámetros T/S de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas" de JuanFilas ahi te cuenta como hacer un cable como para pobres (4 jacks,2 cocodrilos y 2 metros de cable junto a un par de resistencias) sumado a una compu (que debes tener seguro) y GANAS DE TRABAJAR y en 20 minutos le sacas los parámetros a tu parlante y listo. Los metes en el Winisd y haces las gráficas.
 PD ese post tenes que leerlo ENTERO, te aclara cualquier duda que tengas.
 Saludos


----------



## Kebra

Cubano dijo:


> Una pregunta amigo AntonioAA, ¿es posible mejorar la respuesta en bajas frecuencias de un parlante B&C 12plb76? o sea no hacer el bafle cónico que recomienda el fabricante para medias bajas frecuencias (42 litros), sino, un bafle un poco mas grande para hacer mas profunda las bajas frecuencias ¿que volumen me aconseja?



Con esa curva, ni con magia mejorás la respuesta en graves.


----------



## AntonioAA

Supongo que es la respuesta al aire o en baffle infinito ...
Tiene Fs 50Hz , es pro , tiene rendimiento altisimo , no le podes pedir mas
Pero creo que se puede lograr algo interesante .


----------



## polilapo

En la pagina de EQUAPHON están los parámetros,detalles de caja y volumen aconsejable,es un mid-woofer PRO que aconsejan para linea array. En el Winisd se cae en 270hz. Yo no se tanto como para aconsejar pero no hay volumen que levante la curva abajo de 200hz (me parece)


----------



## Kebra

Después de 20 minutos de trabajo, el optimizador de caja de LspCAD obtuvo esto como mejor resultado:


----------



## polilapo

Tal vez en una caja KARLSON que dicen que mejoran los bajos . . . . .


----------



## Kebra

El mayor alcance en bajos lo obtuve en bandpass, pero la "curva" era un electrocardiograma. Y el volumen de caja era grosero.

EDIT: caja Bass Reflex de doble sintonía, no bandpass.

En ambos casos la excursión del cono excede por 0,4mm la Xmax.


----------



## AntonioAA

No creo saber mas que el LSPcad ... peeero ... depende el uso .

Este joven me parece que lo quiere usar para PA , de modo que esa curva no creo sea la mas adecuada . Yo subiria la sintonia un poco mas y achicaria el volumen ... soportaria mas potencia y seria el ligeramente "booming" , que se busca en esos casos ....
Esta visto que no es para HiFi 
No se que caja recomienda el fabricante ....





polilapo dijo:


> Tal vez en una caja KARLSON que dicen que mejoran los bajos . . . . .



esa caja , que algunos reivindican pertenece a la Mística Empírica Historica ... no tiene fundamento de calculo .


----------



## Cubano

Gracías por su colaboración amigos, luego de haber leido todos sus comentarios he aclarado un poco más la mente, me prometo a mi mismo que voy a estudiar todo lo que me he descargado, (los estudios sobre parámetros t/s, y unas cuantas paginas del foro que hablan sobre el cálculo de dichos parámetros, sintonización de cajas y unas cuantas más referentes a tema) (creo que en realidad me he descargado el foro completo) aunque voy a hacer también una prueba, con un poco más de mdf que tengo en casa que no voy a usar voy a armas la caja que recomienda el fabricante a ver que tal se escucha y luego de estudiar voy a armar la que mejores resultados me de el winisd, voy a hacer algo así como ensayo y error...

pero de corazón gracias por la ayuda de todos.


----------



## polilapo

Ya se lo de las Karlson pero ante la insistencia de no usar cálculos ni mediciones (como supuse de Cubano) por parte de El Cubano estas cajas no saldrían de contexto.


----------



## Cubano

Voy a subir las gráficas que simulé a 42 litros y sintonizado como recomienda el fabricante, voy a hacer otras simulaciones para que me digan cual es la mejor respuesta...

gracias.


----------



## svartahrid

Buenas, tengo una duda respecto al vent mach con winisd. Hace poco me di cuenta de que en realidad a muy altos volumenes con musica de muchos bajos, un cajon de 15" que hice, el puerto mete mucho ruido, no fue buena idea haber usado el tubo de 3", a pesar de que el fabricante lo recomendaba de ese tamaño, aunque igual no disponia de mucho espacio para darme mis anchas colocando uno de mayor diametro, me confie de que igual la cifra dada por el winisd, seguia verde, asi que pense que estaba dando el ok de que iria todo bien, me dio la cifra de 0.09.

Que cifra es la recomendable para ir holgado y no haya ruidos? Con dos tubos de 3", me da 0.02, pero si fuera 0.04 todavia iria bien? un sujeto en otro foro comentaba su experiencia diciendo que de 0.4 para abajo es lo ideal.


----------



## elucches

La velocidad del aire en una ventana con los bordes redondeados, no tiene que pasar de 5%, según Small.

Para voz y música -es decir, señales con relación pico a RMS más altas que las de una senoidal- sirve la ecuación
dv >= sqrt(fB * VD)
dv: diámetro de la ventana en m
sqrt: raíz cuadrada
fB: frecuencia de sintonía del sistema en Hz
VD: volumen desplazado por el cono = máxima excursión * área efectiva del cono, en metros cúbicos

Ejemplo con 30 Hz de sintonía, 6 mm de excursión y 33 cm de diámetro efectivo:
dv >= sqrt(30 * 0.006 * pi * (0.33 / 2)^2) = 0.124 m
por lo que habría que usar una ventana de 15 cm de diámetro -con bordes redondeados-.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches,estoy empezando mi tercer proyecto y esta vez con parlantes de calidad (3 vías Scanspeak+Dayton RS) y aplicando esta formula me da un diámetro de 6cm,que inconveniente habría en hacerlo de 4,5cm??? Esta formula. . . .que margen tendría? O es un limite a respetar a rajatabla. Gracias


----------



## svartahrid

elucches dijo:


> La velocidad del aire en una ventana con los bordes redondeados, no tiene que pasar de 5%, según Small.
> 
> Para voz y música -es decir, señales con relación pico a RMS más altas que las de una senoidal- sirve la ecuación
> dv >= sqrt(fB * VD)
> dv: diámetro de la ventana en m
> sqrt: raíz cuadrada
> fB: frecuencia de sintonía del sistema en Hz
> VD: volumen desplazado por el cono = máxima excursión * área efectiva del cono, en metros cúbicos
> 
> Ejemplo con 30 Hz de sintonía, 6 mm de excursión y 33 cm de diámetro efectivo:
> dv >= sqrt(30 * 0.006 * pi * (0.33 / 2)^2) = 0.124 m
> por lo que habría que usar una ventana de 15 cm de diámetro -con bordes redondeados-.



Gracias amigo, en el caso del tubo de 3", solo pude redondear unos 3 milimetros, a lo mucho hubiera podido unos 5mm que es el grosor de las paredes del tubo, a no ser que hubiera agregado unos adaptadores hechos en madera donde podria haber dado pues lo que yo quisiera, aunque no mas de 3/4 del pulgada para mi gusto.

Sera que puedo arreglar mi caja para un maximo rendimiento agregando esos adaptadores que menciono en cada extremo del tubo, y manteniendo el mismo tubo unico de 3" con un vent mach de 0.09? imagino que mientras mas holgado vayas con el diametro del tubo, menos relevancia van tomando los bordes, no? por eso a cierto volumen mi puerto se escuchaba bien a pesar de no estar muy redondeado. gracias y saludos!

Editado:
Creo que despues de todo si me animare al doble puerto de 3", y ps echar algo de bricolaje  que ademas de que los tubos iran de forma externa uno a cada lateral de la caja, pienso probar que tal va eso de puertos doblados a 90 grados usando para ello una pieza adaptadora que venden especialmente para estos tubos, bastante apta para esto del audio dadas las formas que favorecen una inmejorable aerodinamica, quizas ahora asi ni tenga que redondear exageradamente los bordes, que igual llevandolo al maximo puedo dar facilmente unos 5mm de radio. Tambien quisiera trabajar en dos piezas de madera que sujeten firmemente el tubo en al menos una seccion, como en los finales, cosa de evitar vibraciones indeseadas.



Algo mas o menos asi seria la montura de estos dos elementos, todo frankenstein, pero, ps, es lo que me gusta, por cierto, al menos en cajas porteadas, lo que estoy viendo que estos boss suenan Durisimo! en caja sellada tambien, pero con puerto, simplemente se vuelan la barda . Aprovechare ademas a bajar la entonacion un poquito mas, actualmente en 35hz, me gustaria escuchar los 30hz, aunque no se si valga la pena, que igual se aumentan las longitudes del tubo, pero ahora que van a ir por fuera, las 20" que pediria no serian problema.


----------



## polilapo

Buen dia. Fijate esta pagina  http://www.subwoofer-builder.com/
 Fijate lo que hace con los tubos de sintonía. . . .entre otras cosas


----------



## Reichelja

Hola foristas . Ante todo agradezco lo mucho que nos ayudan a aprender este apasionante mundo de la electrónica y el audio.
El tema es que adquirí 4 woofer de 15 pulgadas 150 w para hacerme 4 cajas de las cuales 2 me quedo y las otras 2 vendo o utilizo para experimentar.
                Necesito que me ayuden a interpretar el Winisd para saber que volumen de cajas me conviene y en que frecuencia sintonizarlas. Suponiendo que se van a usar en un ambiente grande con un amplificador de 60 w en mi caso y queriendo que los grabes suenen bien (rock nacional, bolicheros de los 80, etc.) .Simule las cajas en 94 litros porque es la medida que me recomendó el que me vendió los woofer, pero me gustaría aprender como es esto de hacer las cajas lo mas eficientes o a mi gusto posible. Estos woofer son 2  con bobina de cobre (en la grafica gris) y los otros 2 de aluminio (en la grafica verde) y los parámetros TyS me los dio el vendedor. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## svartahrid

Reichelja dijo:


> Hola foristas . Ante todo agradezco lo mucho que nos ayudan a aprender este apasionante mundo de la electrónica y el audio.
> El tema es que adquirí 4 woofer de 15 pulgadas 150 w para hacerme 4 cajas de las cuales 2 me quedo y las otras 2 vendo o utilizo para experimentar.
> Necesito que me ayuden a interpretar el Winisd para saber que volumen de cajas me conviene y en que frecuencia sintonizarlas. Suponiendo que se van a usar en un ambiente grande con un amplificador de 60 w en mi caso y queriendo que los grabes suenen bien (rock nacional, bolicheros de los 80, etc.) .Simule las cajas en 94 litros porque es la medida que me recomendó el que me vendió los woofer, pero me gustaría aprender como es esto de hacer las cajas lo mas eficientes o a mi gusto posible. Estos woofer son 2  con bobina de cobre (en la grafica gris) y los otros 2 de aluminio (en la grafica verde) y los parámetros TyS me los dio el vendedor. Desde ya muchas gracias.



Al ser 15's deberias ponerle un segun puerto para que vaya mas holgado el aire, ya en este caso podrian ser de 3" el par, por otro lado ayuda a la estetica, mas equilibrada o simetrica la cosa , ya con ese litraje deberias ir con mucha ganancia y eficiencia, lo que te pone mas atento a la excursion del cono, la cual se puede mas facilmente sobre pasar ahora que es muy eficiente la mecanica.

Metele a los 35hz, es mas profundo el bajeo y todavia versatil para mucha musica en general. Saludos.


----------



## svartahrid

Una ayudita por acá por favor. Hice un diseño que involucra el uso de dos tuberias de 4", dobladas con un adaptador de 90 grados, sólo que me tiene inquieto si sea mal eso que hice de tener ahi en medio dos tablas o soportes por los que pasan los tubos, cosa que sirva como punto de apoyo, como ven ahora esas tablas estan bloqueando medio camino, y la verdad no sé si importe mucho, porque podria pensar en otro diseño de soporte que sea menos invasivo, pero valdrá eso la pena o en la práctica no habría diferencia? después de todo el aire forzosamente encuentra el punto de salida. 

Entre soportes, desplazamiento de parlante y de los tubos, todo eso me come casi 20 litros, y la caja es de unos 88 litros. Se me hace chévere eso de puertos redondos, pero como me piden 700mm de longitúd, me veo obligado a usar el adaptador, cosa tambien de tener las salidas al frente abajo del parlante, ya observé con unas tuberias de 3"y sus adaptadores de que se comporta bastante bien el rendimiento, pero y con esas tablas ahi comiendo medio camino? no tengo ni idea... Esta feo el dibujo porque lo hice rápido nada más para ponerlo de ejemplo aquí, mis planos más precisos los tengo en 2D, pero no se entenderian tan fácil como sí con este. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Faltan datos para poder ayudarte ... No sabemos que piensas hacer , ni volumen de caja que necesitas ni que frecuencia piensas sintonizar ! Pero te comento : si pones un solo tubo , ya la longitud requerida es mucho menor ! Solo debes controlar la velocidad de aire en el port . Por otra parte no necesariamente debe ser redonda sino que podrías hacerla rectangular y ahorrarias mucho espacio .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Claro , podria usar todo el piso de la caja , con una tabla ya tiene el conducto  . . .  a la antigua


----------



## svartahrid

AntonioAA dijo:


> Faltan datos para poder ayudarte ... No sabemos que piensas hacer , ni volumen de caja que necesitas ni que frecuencia piensas sintonizar ! Pero te comento : si pones un solo tubo , ya la longitud requerida es mucho menor ! Solo debes controlar la velocidad de aire en el port . Por otra parte no necesariamente debe ser redonda sino que podrías hacerla rectangular y ahorrarias mucho espacio .



La caja es de 88 litros, que queda en unos 68L después del desplazamiento de las cosas, esta todo bien calculado con la ultima version de winisd, observé que sólo así con un par de 4"va holgado incluso en altas potencias, es un rockford fosgate de 12" 600w rms con bastante excursión "16mm" todo un monstrito vaya, antes no le sabía mucho al winisd, pero ya me defiendo bastante bien con él. Lo quiero a 30hz, así que el par de tubos deberán llevar buena longitúd.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , podria usar todo el piso de la caja , con una tabla ya tiene el conducto  . . .  a la antigua



Eso ya se sabe hombre... pero mi capricho es, pues eso, puertos  tubulares, se ven re guapos después de redondear la salida con una fresa  para redondear borde de 3/4", como lleva doble bafle al frente, el de  abajo se adhiere completamente al tubo, y la siguiente capa frontal hace  de cover, y es ahi donde freso a 3/4" para dar pues ese factor  aerodinámico y estético que tanto me gusta, de todas formas utilizando un puerto de ranura también tendría que hacer artesanía haciendo un dobléz de 90 grados.





Miren cuán exquisita está esa aerodinámica, dudo mucho que un puerto de ranura doblado iguale el rendimiento de este bebé.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

svartahrid dijo:


> Miren cuán exquisita está esa aerodinámica, dudo mucho que un puerto de ranura doblado iguale el rendimiento de este bebé.


A las frecuencias que opera el "puerto", la longitud de onda es taaan grande (mas de 10 mts) que la diferencia entre esa curva y la del "puerto de ranura" es completamente invisible.
Como te dijeron, solo tenes que controlar la velocidad de salida de aire para evitar ruidos molestos...


----------



## AntonioAA

Sigo sin entender cual es tu problema .. no te alcanza el volumen final de la caja??
De mi parte esta todo bien como piensas hacerlo ...Lo del fresado no es solo estetico , ayuda y si es de ambos extremos , mejor ... ademas te achica la longitud del tubo ( fijate el WinIsd que te permite poner si es en uno o ambos extremos )

Y si lo que no te convencen son los soportes, puedes llevar los tubos al fondo de la caja y pegarlos ...


----------



## svartahrid

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> A las frecuencias que opera el "puerto", la longitud de onda es taaan grande (mas de 10 mts) que la diferencia entre esa curva y la del "puerto de ranura" es completamente invisible.
> Como te dijeron, solo tenes que controlar la velocidad de salida de aire para evitar ruidos molestos...



Eso sí... yo igual me decantaba esta vez por prescindir del cotidiano puerto de ranura, un capricho más que nada, mi única duda era saber qué tan problemático sería tener ahí las dos mencionadas piezas de sujeción o de soporte, aunque ya un amigo que hace simulaciones de avanzada me juró que no afectaría en nada al susodicho rendimiento.



AntonioAA dijo:


> Sigo sin entender cual es tu problema .. no te alcanza el volumen final de la caja??
> De mi parte esta todo bien como piensas hacerlo ...Lo del fresado no es  solo estetico , ayuda y si es de ambos extremos , mejor ... ademas te  achica la longitud del tubo ( fijate el WinIsd que te permite poner si  es en uno o ambos extremos )
> 
> *Y si lo que no te convencen son los soportes, puedes llevar los tubos al fondo de la caja y pegarlos ...*



 Bastante buena su idea, cómo no se me había ocurrido, pegarlos al fondo! que se pueden hacer unos adaptadores o sujetadores medios y no hay necesidad de sujetar todo el tubo si se usan unos cuántos tornillos por ahi, que son bastante gruesos esos tubos, cerca de 8mm de grosor, de todas formas me lo pensaré, dado que lo bueno de mi idea era que también se ve beneficiada la rigidez general de toda la caja, y si no afecta en nada al sonido, pues ya podria dejarlo así que queda todo más macizo y se matan dos pájaros de un solo tiro, ya hasta tengo pensada una tecnica de fijación tubular; y eso consta de que si el mdf por el que pasara un tubo es de 20mm, hacer un agujero del mismo diametro del tubo por un lado con una profundidad de unos 4mm, y por el otro un diametro ligeramente superior, cosa de que al final en esa parte del agujero superior se puede aplicar pegamento epóxico y te hace la tarea más fácil y limpia, y todo en el proceso el tubo bien posicionado gracias a esa parte libre de 4mm que por cierto no recibirá pegamento, siendo 16mm suficiente.

No encontré dicha opción acerca de que fresar ayuda a disminuir la longitúd del puerto, entonces yo que iba a fresar de un lado, mis parámetros iban a estar erroneos por no considerar que a la salida tengo fresado? Mi winisd es el 0.7.0.950. Saludos y gracias.


----------



## polilapo

Hola, vienen unos sujetadores metálicos para sostener esos tubos contra un plano (pared), se llaman "omegas" debido a su forma (similar a la letra griega del mismo nombre).con esto podes sujetar los tubos al fondo de la caja con dos tornillos en cuestion de segundos.


----------



## AntonioAA

svartahrid dijo:


> No encontré dicha opción acerca de que fresar ayuda a disminuir la longitúd del puerto, entonces yo que iba a fresar de un lado, mis parámetros iban a estar erroneos por no considerar que a la salida tengo fresado? Mi winisd es el 0.7.0.950. Saludos y gracias.



Me alegro que te haya servido ...

esto es lo que te digo :


----------



## shevchenko

Cuidado con las omegas, ya que el caño plastico quedara presionado contra la madera, podria crujir feo si vibran, si las vas a poner sobre el fondo podes poner silicona (fria) en la parte que apolla el caño contra la madera (para absorber vibraciones y de paso fijar un poco, eso combinado con las omegas va a ir bien,  tambien la parte interna del tubo podria estar cortado a 45°  para que el movimento del aire sea ... mejor? peor?

hay piezas interesantes en pvc jeje

yo entre los caños una vez fijado rellenaria con poliuretano o algo similar, y luego cubriria todo con la estopa/algodon/relleno de la caja solo dejaría libre las salidss de aire


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo creo que con solo ponerles silicona ... no los va a mover nada ni nadie!

Cortando a 45º puede ser buena idea , pero no estoy seguro como afecta a la sintonia... longitud mas corta? Longitud media?? Con todo pegoteado es dificil corregir despues .

En un subwoofer sabemos que el relleno es intrascendente ya que NO actua en BF , de todos modos yo siempe pongo un poco para matar alguna vibracion .


----------



## DOSMETROS

Me parece muchísimo más facil ponerle unos tornillos con arandela y tuerca a los caños contra el fondo de la caja , metes la mano en el tubo para sostener la tuerca


----------



## svartahrid

Creo que me quedo con lo que dice dosmetros, que de todas formas tendré que fabricar unos perfiles en los que se apoye media circunferencia, tanto para un mejor apoyo, como para nivelar la diferencia de 8mm de más que causa la pieza adaptadora, ya conocía yo esos omegas, no sé si al final termine también considerándolos. 

Gracias a todos, me han dado muy buenas ideas, ya estaba defendiendo yo más mi diseño de soporte porque también hace de soporte general, pero en realidad después puedo hacer dos crucetas con listones de 1.5"x1.5" y ponerlas en las dos lineas de división de los tercios, justo a cada costado en máxima cercania con el diámetro del parlante, de forma de tener un refuerzo medio bastante contundente, y ya ahora sí no tendría ninguna masa obstaculizando el largo de la caja más que los tubos y las crucetas, mucho mejor que esas dos tablas que inicialmente queria poner. Y de nuevo a calcular todo a las nuevas formas, aunque la mayor parte ya esta hecha. No sé si lo dije, pero para calcular el volumen del adaptador, tuve que fabricar un recipiente totalmente a escuadra y sumergir ahí la pieza con agua, ya lo demas es bien fácil de calcular usando el mismo sketchup.

Antonio, ya vi que mi winisd sí que tiene dicha opción, aunque no veo que me cambie nada en la longitúd, igual con lo monstruosos que estan estos tubos y su grande longitúd, y el gran volumen de la caja, el margen de error permitido debe ser enorme y no creo que esos detalles hagan mucha diferencia.


----------



## polilapo

Si tenes diferencia por el cuello de la curva, compra "cuplas de unión" es un pedazo de caño de unos 20cm donde el tubo de sintonía entra adentro,te queda como una vaina y ahí la sujetas con cualquier cosa de las que te contaron,es mas, esta cupla la podes cortar en dos o tres piezas


----------



## DOSMETROS

La cupla deslizante (sin tope) la puede usar en el extremo interior para sintonizar el bafle , alargando o acortando


----------



## svartahrid

Miren, considero esta pieza una posible idea candidata, dado que además de ofrecer una sólida cama de apoyo a buena parte del tubo, también tengo cubierta su sencilla instalación, eso sin contar los puntos de apoyo para cada lateral de la caja, todo en una misma pieza, que serán dos.

Se me ocurre que ya a la hora que vaya a posicionar permanentemente el tubo en su descanso, puedo poner pegamento epoxy, que quizás y ya nada más con eso obtenga una robusta fijación, esto pensando en que se preparó el área haciendola áspera, para que agarre como de ninguna otra forma el pegante, pero no nada más va a ser eso, por la parte inferior, quizás hasta desde afuera de la misma caja, hago unos pre drills o guias de taladro y después aviento tornillos largos para madera, quizás del número 12, tampoco hace falta exagerar, que además serán 3. Inicialmente no me agradaba la idea de no meter los tornillos desde adentro del tubo, para que la cabeza del tornillo pues quede ahi ejerciendo buena presión, pero después pensé que está mejor la otra forma, así no me hago tanto problema atornillando los tornillos, y pues en realidad el tubo es realmente grueso, 7.5mm, de lo contrario no me hubiera gustado la idea, además no olvidar que tenemos en primera instancia un buen proceso de pegado con epoxy, siento que iría bien sobrado en fijación.  Fíjense cómo fue ventajoso que los tornillos de los lados no estuvieran en ángulo, porque así entran en contacto con más material plástico, o ustedes qué opinan? sería mejor con omegas? que me estorbaría un poquito la cruceta, 20mm me deja para posar el tornillo de un lado de la omega (la cruz se puede instalar después, ya una vez fijados los tubos).

También pensé que nada más el tornillo de en medio, fuera un tornillo para máquinas número 12, con tuerca, y ajustarlo como dijo dosmetros, con la mano dentro o con la llave metida ahi sosteniendo la tuerca con rondana, después de eso y una gotita de cianocrilato en la tuerca y esa tuerca ya no sale ni queriendo jiji. O ahora que también y quizás todos sean con tuerca, que me asustan un poco esos de los lados, dado que requiere un taladrado en ángulo, aunque podria hacerme una guia y ser preciso en el proceso, sí, creo que sí me guta más eso, que todos lleven tuerca y rondana, no creen? me deja como que más satisfecho, además el epoxy me ayudará bastante a dejármelo quieto mientras se procede con lo siguiente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

En vez de esa cama yo pondría dos listones a lo largo , cómo vias de tren separadas adecuadamente  y los tornillos al fondo . . .  nada de cianoacrilato  por si querés sacarlo para modificarlo o algo , ponele tuercas autoblocantes


----------



## shevchenko

Yo usaria cola vinilica y prensado le poondria tornillos desde afuera de la caja hacia adentro,  eso a la madera, al caño con silicona o tonillos ya no se va a mover, las piezas plásticas tambien podes pegarlas con silicona fria...

Yo le pondria unos tornillos a los caños y pegote. luego rellenaria el centro de los caños con poliuretano y cerca de las bocas de los caños (tal vez cortados a 45 aunque no se sabe como afectaria)  luego que este seco, cortsr excedentes, lijado, y una mano de membrana liquida (que es al agua, resiste humedad y es como una goma) eso para dejar superficies lisas y teniendo en cuenta los litros perdidos por hacer eso.... 
hubiera echo un puerto de madera rectangular y al frente 2 caños  


Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

Estan hablando de un baffle o de las toberas del Transbordador Espacial ??


----------



## polilapo

Miren esta pagina www.subwoofer-builder.com, ahi hay un estudio,sobre tubos de sintonia muuuuuy completo, no solo desde el punto de vista de mediciones sino tambien de construcción y ubicación dentro de la caja.


----------



## svartahrid

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En vez de esa cama yo pondría dos listones a lo largo , cómo vias de tren separadas adecuadamente  y los tornillos al fondo . . .  nada de cianoacrilato  por si querés sacarlo para modificarlo o algo , ponele tuercas autoblocantes
> 
> https://www.iha-race.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/null-tuerca-autoblocante.jpg​



Fíjate que ayer que me fui a dormir, pensé que para qué tanta tuerca y tanto tornillo, ya ven que queria poner 3 por punto de apoyo, con un solo tornillo central y tuerca de 8mm debería ser suficiente, hasta quizás sin epoxy por lo mismo que dices de si después se desea modificar . No entendí bien lo de los listones a lo largo, el tubo no necesita tanto punto de apoyo y con 2 puntos debería bastar dado que son extremadamente rígidos. Saludos a todos.


----------



## Kebra

Se puso lindo el tema...

Mi opinión es que meter 2 tubos por "estética" complicando la construcción cuando con un tubo es mas fácil... Es una locura. Eso sin tocar la parte técnica, que es realmente lo importante. Está mas cerca de la fábrica "Lumilagro" que de la razón... Es mi opinión científica nomás...

Pero sobre gustos...

En cuanto al debate Sealed/Reflex.... Creo que depende de varias cosas. 
Don Self cuenta que durante la época del vinilo las reflex fueron estigmatizadas... Pero el problema era el vinilo, no las reflex.

Los sigo leyendo...


Antonio, mirá este video a ver si soportás el "coneo"


----------



## DOSMETROS

svartahrid dijo:


> con un solo tornillo central y tuerca de 8mm debería ser suficiente



Lo de las maderas , vista de punta :





Pero ahora que lo pienso mejor , poné una tira de espuma de goma entre el caño y la caja para que el caño no vibre . . . y el tornillo


----------



## svartahrid

Kebra dijo:


> Se puso lindo el tema...
> 
> Mi opinión es que meter 2 tubos por "estética" complicando la construcción cuando con un tubo es mas fácil... Es una locura. Eso sin tocar la parte técnica, que es realmente lo importante. Está mas cerca de la fábrica "Lumilagro" que de la razón... Es mi opinión científica nomás...
> 
> Pero sobre gustos...



Claro que se podría con uno solo, y pensé en ello en su momento, pero ya se estaría hablando de un tubo y adaptador de 5 pulgadas o más y eso es más caro y difícil de encontrar, recuerdo haber dado una ligera búsqueda sin encontrar nada. Sin lugar a dudas quedé encantado por cómo se ve el doble de 4" tanto en estética como técnicamente, así que inmediatamente di acogida esa opción candidata, son caros los adaptadores, casi 20 dólares en las ferreterías, en amazon tuve que comprar un pack de 6 y cada uno salió en más o menos 5 dólares, así que tengo "hartas" de esas piezas para jugar un rato .



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo de las maderas , vista de punta :
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 159866
> 
> 
> Pero ahora que lo pienso mejor , poné una tira de espuma de goma entre  el caño y la caja para que el caño no vibre . . . y el tornillo




Sí sí sí, esa es la opción candidata, aunque haré la pieza que les presenté, de la cruceta, mejor que coincida exactamente la superficie donde apoya el tubo, ya con eso, el material blando, y el tornillo de 8mm con tuerca, deberíamos ir sobrados. 

 Ya jubilé mi cortadora de circulos con dremel, ahora tengo un router de 1.5hp con su jig para hacer círculos, también por esto y otras herramientas que tengo disponibles como un table saw, es que no importa que se vuelva complejilla la tarea, cosa de divertirse también y tomárselo tranqui.


----------



## svartahrid

Mire Dosmetros, una mejora basada en su idea de los triángulos, pensé en que el apoyo de circulo perfecto que yo sugería, no es mejor, porque no ofrece tolerancias de error, y ya con un material blando de por medio se crea mucho más juego, entonces esta forma con dos puntos de apoyo, es más dinámica o adaptativa, asegurando la máxima presión en esos dos puntos de apoyo siempre que el tornillo esté ejerciendo presión hacia abajo . 



Lo único que no me gusta, es que habría que meter caladora para seguir esas formas obtusas, y nunca me ha gustado esa herramienta, no es muy precisa, por eso mejor ya que cuento con una cortadora de circulos con el router, abrir uno de esta forma conveniente.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor los palitos entonces , con la caladura creo que estarías debilitando mucho el fondo


----------



## svartahrid

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejor los palitos entonces , con la caladura creo que estarías debilitando mucho el fondo



Con palitos no entendía a qué te referías, pero ya caigo que desde en un inicio no te había entendido, así que tu dibujo se trataba de dos palos largos triangulares como rieles por tubo , pensé que sólo eran dos piecesitas , pero ya comprendo tu concepto, y me gusta,  lo malo que mi disco de corte es de 5 1/2" y en ángulo de 45 grados no me permite tanta profundidad, sin contar lo que me quita el grosor de la mesa cortadora, que es una sierra portatil montada en una mesa improvisada, igual ya veremos qué se hace, gracias amigo, saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

svartahrid dijo:


> tu dibujo se trataba de dos palos largos triangulares como rieles por tubo


 
Sip , por eso te decía cómo vias de ferrocarril 

Igula podrian ser dos listones cuadrados . . .  y con un canto un poco matado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sip , por eso te decía cómo vias de ferrocarril
> 
> Igula podrian ser dos listones cuadrados . . .  y con un canto un poco matado


No les parece que estan haciendo un gigantesco despelote para sujetar dos tubos que ni siquiera soportan carga????
Ya dijeron que con un par de grampas omega por tubo van sobraaaaadooooosssssss


----------



## svartahrid

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No les parece que estan haciendo un gigantesco despelote para sujetar dos tubos que ni siquiera soportan carga????
> Ya dijeron que con un par de grampas omega por tubo van sobraaaaadooooosssssss



Eso sí, pero estarían bien en complemento con una basesita con por lo menos dos puntos de apoyo, además no reciben carga, pero instalarlos lo mejor posible agrega mucha resistencia general a todo el conjunto, de todas formas hay que salvar la diferencia que agrega la pieza adaptadora.


----------



## vmsa

*Svartahrid*. Para evitar la vibracion al montar los tubos, podrias usar una hoja de Sorbothane (c), es un muy buen amotiguador de vibraciones. 

http://www.sorbothane.com/Data/Sites/31/pdfs/product-guides/Sorbothane-SPG.pdf


----------



## svartahrid

vmsa dijo:


> *Svartahrid*. Para evitar la vibracion al montar los tubos, podrias usar una hoja de Sorbothane (c), es un muy buen amotiguador de vibraciones.
> 
> http://www.sorbothane.com/Data/Sites/31/pdfs/product-guides/Sorbothane-SPG.pdf



Vaya, parece mucho mejor que la hoja de foam que iba a usar, veo que venden hojas de 3mm con adhesivo, sin lugar a dudas es un material candidato a usar, grax y saludos.

Editado:
 No me vacilaba mucho la tuerquilla esa ahí bailando así nomás, si hago una rondana de sorbothane, y arriba pongo otra de metal y la tuerca, creo que queda más dignificada la cosa.  Por cierto, dosmetros, no importa que la parte más débil de la pieza se quede con solo 7mm, dado que va pegada por sobre de la placa inferior de 19mm y atornillada en sus partes más sólidas, recuerdo que me habías llamado esa atención, pero más que nada el único problema sería que la pieza es un poco frágil en esa parte antes de pegarla o manipularla, nada de qué preocuparse, de anchura tiene 38mm, que es el grosor de la cruceta de listones.


----------



## eiver

Hola compañeros de el foro. Una pregunta ¿alguien tiene el plano de estas cajas? que ya les adjunto son cajas eiting sound de 10 pulgadas


----------



## DOSMETROS

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------



## svartahrid

Y vuelve el perro arrepentido... (sólo entendidos del chavo del 8). Retomando el tema del doble bass reflex con tubo de 4", desde ese día que compartíamos ese tema aquí, me quedé muy pensativo acerca de si en verdad es buena idea eso de que el tubo descanse en una membrana elástica, tal como lo es ese material que me recomendaron por aquí o incluso simple "goma o latex", no es como que se perdería energía haciendo de amortiguador de ondas? que claro que tampoco es como si estuviera como hamaca y es algo más bien medio sólido, no llego a ninguna conclusión con esto, igual pienso que no sería pa tanto de haber pérdidas, pero espero alguien pueda asesorarme con ese detalle. Saludos y gracias de antemano. 

Pd. ya me vienen por camino unas herramientas y me gustaría echar bricolaje con esta cosa, también tengo que construir una mesita ruteadora y otras cosillas como 8 escuadritas para montaje, una para cada esquina, así encolas, montas y usas las escuadras en conjunción con pares de pinzas de sujeción, y mira, ya no necesitas tornillos, que se quedan en nada sobre todo cuando trabajas las uniones de las maderas, cosa de aumentar el área de contacto de la cola. Saludos.


Ver el archivo adjunto 159999


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

svartahrid dijo:


> Y vuelve el perro arrepentido... (sólo entendidos del chavo del 8). Retomando el tema del doble bass reflex con tubo de 4", desde ese día que compartíamos ese tema aquí, me quedé muy pensativo acerca de si en verdad es buena idea eso de que el tubo descanse en una membrana elástica, tal como lo es ese material que me recomendaron por aquí o incluso simple "goma o latex", no es como que se perdería energía haciendo de amortiguador de ondas? que claro que tampoco es como si estuviera como hamaca y es algo más bien medio sólido, no llego a ninguna conclusión con esto, igual pienso que no sería pa tanto de haber pérdidas, pero espero alguien pueda asesorarme con ese detalle.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 159999



Yo no trataría de fijar tan rígidamente el tubo, por que debes considerar que todo el conjunto va a vibrar lo mismo que vibre la caja que armes, y si la unión es muy rígida (y con un hueco para un tornillo!!!) vas a terminar fatigando el PVC en ese punto, con lo que tarde o temprano se va a producir su rotura.

Hacé como te dijeron: sujetalo con un adhesivo mas bien flexible y no le hagas agujeros ni otros inventos que terminen debilitando el material del tubo. Es más, diseñá correctamente la caja para que no tenga vibraciones (que igualmente son de muy poca amplitud) y no te persigás con ese tipo de inventos...


----------



## svartahrid

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no trataría de fijar tan rígidamente el tubo, por que debes considerar que todo el conjunto va a vibrar lo mismo que vibre la caja que armes, y si la unión es muy rígida (y con un hueco para un tornillo!!!) vas a terminar fatigando el PVC en ese punto, con lo que tarde o temprano se va a producir su rotura.
> 
> Hacé como te dijeron: sujetalo con un adhesivo mas bien flexible y no le hagas agujeros ni otros inventos que terminen debilitando el material del tubo. Es más, diseñá correctamente la caja para que no tenga vibraciones (que igualmente son de muy poca amplitud) y no te persigás con ese tipo de inventos...



Entre punto y punto de apoyo del tubo no hay mucha longitúd, eso aunado a la tremeda rigidez de los abs, ni va a vibrar nada la cosa.

Ya tengo diseñada la caja, lleva un par de soportes, por lo que los páneles no vibrarán tanto.

 Debe ser que no has visto esos tubos, simplemente no puedo imaginarlos rompiéndose ni abarrajándolos al piso, al final concluí desechar la goma y optar por algo permanente y sólido, que es lo que busco, abrasión en áreas de contacto + pegamento industrial de contacto, y como plus el tornillo de 8mm diámetro, tuerca y arandela. Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Insisto en el razonamiento de Dr.Z. Tampoco agujerearía el tubo para sujetarlo y menos con un tornillo.
Se me ocurre que podrías hacer un soporte en madera en forma de "U", donde encaje el tubo, y otra pieza de madera que lo aprisionara por la parte superior. Toda la zona de contacto con el tubo lo recubriria con goma eva, por ejemplo. Soporte sólido y sin fatiga por ningún lado.


----------



## svartahrid

jorger dijo:


> Insisto en el razonamiento de Dr.Z. Tampoco agujerearía el tubo para sujetarlo y menos con un tornillo.
> Se me ocurre que podrías hacer un soporte en madera en forma de "U", donde encaje el tubo, y otra pieza de madera que lo aprisionara por la parte superior. Toda la zona de contacto con el tubo lo recubriria con goma eva, por ejemplo. Soporte sólido y sin fatiga por ningún lado.



Pienso que ya bastante sobrado va con la última imagen que puse, tomando en cuenta de que no es cualquier tubo, su dureza es similar al acero mismo, entre eso, una abrasión bastante áspera con la punta de un bisturí en zona de contacto y lija, más buen pegamento, más la arandela de 1 pulgada de diámetro, la única pega que podría verle a eso es la incomodidad de fijar la tuerca interior, pienso usar una llave pegada a un palo como extensor para que no gire mientras aprieto, o hasta quizás ni extensor necesitaré si del otro extremo quito antes el adaptador, así coloco la tuerca desde el otro extremo más cercano.

Ver el archivo adjunto 159999


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches, Svartahrid el acero tiene 4200kg/cm2 de tension a la rotura y el PVC (el mejor) apenas 20kg/cm2 . . . .dicho esto deberías sujetarlo con una omega (dispoitivo de chapa zincada que viene a los efectos)y no complicarte tanto, es solo un tubo que conduce aire. Seguí los consejos de Dr Z que "el sabio sabe mas por viejo que por sabio" . . . . Suerte


----------



## SKYFALL

svartahrid dijo:


> Y vuelve el perro arrepentido... (sólo entendidos del chavo del 8). Retomando el tema del doble bass reflex con tubo de 4", desde ese día que compartíamos ese tema aquí, me quedé muy pensativo acerca de si en verdad es buena idea eso de que el tubo descanse en una membrana elástica, tal como lo es ese material que me recomendaron por aquí o incluso simple "goma o latex", no es como que se perdería energía haciendo de amortiguador de ondas? que claro que tampoco es como si estuviera como hamaca y es algo más bien medio sólido, no llego a ninguna conclusión con esto, igual pienso que no sería pa tanto de haber pérdidas, pero espero alguien pueda asesorarme con ese detalle. Saludos y gracias de antemano.
> 
> Pd. ya me vienen por camino unas herramientas y me gustaría echar bricolaje con esta cosa, también tengo que construir una mesita ruteadora y otras cosillas como 8 escuadritas para montaje, una para cada esquina, así encolas, montas y usas las escuadras en conjunción con pares de pinzas de sujeción, y mira, ya no necesitas tornillos, que se quedan en nada sobre todo cuando trabajas las uniones de las maderas, cosa de aumentar el área de contacto de la cola. Saludos.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 159999



Es la primera vez que veo hacer esto para fijar tubos de sintonia a un subwoofer y de entrada voy por lo extremo, el tubo va a entrar en vibracion en conjunto con los demas componentes, ajustarlo tan rigido solo garantiza su rotura prematuramente asi como puede producir ruidos indeseados por estar firmemente agarrado en un solo punto.


----------



## svartahrid

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches, Svartahrid el acero tiene 4200kg/cm2 de tension a la rotura y el PVC (el mejor) apenas 20kg/cm2 . . . .dicho esto deberías sujetarlo con una omega (dispoitivo de chapa zincada que viene a los efectos)y no complicarte tanto, es solo un tubo que conduce aire. Seguí los consejos de Dr Z que "el sabio sabe mas por viejo que por sabio" . . . . Suerte



Es abs, no pvc, bastante grueso 6.5mm. No sé por qué se imaginan el tubo vibrando y bailoteando como loco, cuando estaría fijado en 3 puntos, donde comienza, un poco más en medio y donde desemboca, y eso sin tomar en cuenta el tremendo adaptador en ángulo, el cual es todavía más rígido, tendríán que tener el tubo y el adaptador en sus manos para que vieran lo tremendamente rígidos que son, y es que no son para audio, si no para el drenaje  que igual me valen su aplicación pa esto. También tener en cuenta las cunetas, que no los tengo al raz del fondo así nomás, y la arandela de 1 pulgada curvada, si va sobradííííísima la cosa en rigidez.

Estuve viendo las omega desde antes, me decepcionó lo pobres y blandengues que son, la cosita que recibe el tornillo te aseguro que se hará KK a la hora de meterle presión, entre eso y que no sé si les afecte la cuneta de 30mm de alto que hice... estaríá bien ver unas heavy duty, así podría considerarlas, desde ya con todo esto les digo que sigo sin imaginarme fallando mi propuesta, estoy tomando en cuenta muchas cosas, no nomás así a la ligera.



SKYFALL dijo:


> Es la primera vez que veo hacer esto para fijar  tubos de sintonia a un subwoofer y de entrada voy por lo extremo, el  tubo va a entrar en vibracion en conjunto con los demas componentes,  ajustarlo tan rigido solo garantiza su rotura prematuramente asi como  puede producir ruidos indeseados por estar firmemente agarrado en un  solo punto.



Y bueno, lo de arriba también.



Miren el frankenstein este que hice hace tiempo y con el que estuve jugando con tubos ABS de 3" hace tiempo, largos en sección y un único punto de apoyo, y saben qué? ni se inmutaban cuando lo tenía excursionando a máximas potencias, ya se pueden imaginar lo sobrado que van el par de tubos de 4" del que hemos hablado. Recuerdo que a ese quería ponerle un punto de apoyo cerca de las salidas, pero como tenía prisas y al ver que estaba bastante rígido, decidí dejarlo así, aunque frágil en el sentido de que un golpe podría averiarlo, y bueno ya no lo tengo ese, se lo cambié a un amigo.

Y aquí la cuneta final,



serían 2 y están hechas de plywood de 3/4", igual y afilo una tercera en la pieza para que forme 60mm, habiendo estado inicialmente satisfecho con 40mm, de ahí el dibujo... le marcas un relieve muy agresivo con bisturí, lo mismo al tubo, y me atrevo a decir que hasta ya con eso con un buen pegamento de contacto y bastaría para tener una fijación óptima para la tarea, pero miren que como extra llevaría el tornillo de 8mm con tuerca y arandela de 1", ya parezco disco rayado lo sé, pero ya puse toda la carne en el asador por esta propuesta que está de rechupete. 

Está padre una broca replicadora que existe para mesa ruteadora o fresadora, con esa puedo fabricar unas cunetas espléndidas, haces la primera "a mano", siendo esta el molde o el origen, y la replicas en varias más, imitando a la perfección a la pieza origen, ya nomás unir el par y tenemos la cuneta. Para el origen me apoyaré en un accesorio para router que hice y con el que puedes cortar circulos perfectos, todo sea por algo bacano y bien hecho, a la sierra de calar nunca le he tenído confianza, al menos a una que tengo que nunca parece hacer cortes totalmente perpendiculares.


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier

La única información que tengo de mi subwoofer es esto la única que encontré en internet 
Pioneer TS-W302F

Diámetro 12
Parámetros de Thiele-Small
FS (Hz)	33.4
VAS (l.)	105.62
QTS	0.481
QMS	0
QES	0
BL (Tm)	0
CMS (mm / N)	0
RMS (kg / s)	0
LE (mH)	0
MMS (gr)	0
VD (l.)	0
SD (mm 2 )	0
X-Max (mm.)	0
X-Mech (mm.)	0
RE (Ohm)	0
Especificaciones generales
Potencia máxima (W)	450
Potencia RMS (W)	150
Cantidad de bobinas	1
Impedancia Z-Nom (Ohm)	4
Eficiencia de referencia η 0 (%)	0
Sensibilidad (dB) 1-W	0
Sensibilidad (dB) 2.8-V	0
Información de montaje
Desplazamiento del altavoz (l.)	0
Diámetro total (mm.)	0
Diámetro de corte (mm.)	0
Profundidad de montaje (mm)	0
Diámetro del imán (mm.)	0
Recomendaciones del fabricante
Sin datos

Nuestras recomendaciones
Caja	Cerrado, ventilado
VB cerrado (l.)	62.6
VB ventilado (l.)	153
FB (Hz)	27.35

Todo lo que esta en 0 nonlo pude encontrar yo a los datos lo cargue en el programa winisd pero no lo se usar todavía así que ustedes. Amigos que ya tienen experiencia en usar ese programa quería ver si me.podrían dar una manito en diseñar la caja y con las mediciones


----------



## AntonioAA

Rafael:
Te faltan algunos valores como para ingresarlo en WinIsd. La unica forma de saberlos es midiendolos ....
Aqui en el foro hay muchisima y buenisima informacion de como hacerlo .
Por otra parte , el mismo fabricante te esta dando datos para la caja: cerrada de 62 lts o Bass reflex de 153 sintonizada a 27Hz .
Si no queres ponerte a aprender , usa esos datos que no le vas a errar por mucho.
Para sintonizar a 27Hz una caja de 62lts le pones un tubo de PVC de 10cm de diametro y 46 cm de largo . ... Listo , suerte


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier

Buscando y buscando en todas las páginas encontré creo que casi toda la informaciónde los datos thiele small para cargarlas en el winisd 



Nominal Diameter 12"

Fs (Hz) 33,4

Qms 17,754

Vas (l) 105,62

Cms (mm/N) 0,286

Mms (g) 79,49

Rms (kg/m) 0,94

Xmax (mm) Slaglängd 6

Sd (cm2) Effektiv konarea 511

Piston dia. (cm) 

Qes Elektroniskt 0,494

Re (ohm) 3

Le (mH, vid 12 kHz) 0,618

Z (ohm) 4 
BL (T*m) 10,225

R.M.S. Power (W) 150

Qts Totalt 0,481

Efficiency (%) Effektivitet 

S.P.L. (dB/Wm) 94

Max Music Power (W) 450

Sp. Displacement (l) 2,02


Vd (l) 0,306

Zmax (ohm) . 114,2

Magnet Wt (g) 1240

Flux Density (Guass) 10500

Magnet Gap L. (mm) 10

V.C. Lenght (mm) 22

V.C. Diameter (mm) 48

Vas (ft3) 3,73

Vd (ft3) 0,0108

Sd (ft2) 0,55


----------



## soulblack

En mi haber tengo un par de esos sub,ya el fabricante te esta dando los datos.este subwofer al ser free air es mejor no trabajarlos con tubo de sintonia(por experiencia)


----------



## jorger

soulblack dijo:


> En mi haber tengo un par de esos sub,ya el fabricante te esta dando los datos.este subwofer al ser free air es mejor no trabajarlos con tubo de sintonia(por experiencia)


El "free air" me parece más marketing que otra cosa. Ningún altavoz va a funcionar bien sin recinto acústico.
La viabilidad del diseño Bass reflex depende de algunos parámetros T/S y de otros datos obtenidos en simulación, no de si es "free air" o no.


----------



## soulblack

jorger dijo:


> El "free air" me parece más marketing que otra cosa. Ningún altavoz va a funcionar bien sin recinto acústico.
> La viabilidad del diseño Bass reflex depende de algunos parámetros T/S y de otros datos obtenidos en simulación, no de si es "free air" o no.



Perdón por no dar mas datos,el free air quiere decir que son estrictamente utilizables sin cajón,pero "ojo" se usan en audio car,  donde puedes colocarlos en la maleta con una simple tabla frontal, según lo que investigué sobre ellos así fueron diseñados.
Lo que puedo decir de ellos que son subs de buena calidad mientras estén originales.y como recomendación propia, caja de 85 litros bass reflex.Saludos


----------



## jorger

soulblack dijo:


> Perdon por no dar mas datos el free air quiere decir que son extrictamente utilizables sin cajon,pero "ojo" se usan en audio car,donde puedes colocarlos en la maleta con una simple tabla frontal,segun lo q investigue sobre ellos asi fueron disenados.
> Lo que puedo decir de ellos que son subs de buena calidad mientras esten originales.y como recomendacion propia,caja de 85 litros bass reflex.saludos


Digamos que fueron así "diseñados" para dar mercado a quienes mayormente, no tienen intención en aprender cómo hacer un cajón adecuado y bien calculado. Sé que se utilizan en car audio, y he visto de todo. Tan solo es una excusa para no complicarse y poder argumentar el por qué no se le hizo un recinto cuando le preguntas al dueño. 

Físicamente no es posible que un subwoofer funcione bien sin un recinto, teniendo en cuenta que sin él, se producen cancelaciones más aún cuanto menor sea la frecuencia a reproducir.


----------



## soulblack

jorger dijo:


> Digamos que fueron así "diseñados" para dar mercado a quienes mayormente, no tienen intención en aprender cómo hacer un cajón adecuado y bien calculado. Sé que se utilizan en car audio, y he visto de todo. Tan solo es una excusa para no complicarse y poder argumentar el por qué no se le hizo un recinto cuando le preguntas al dueño.
> 
> Físicamente no es posible que un subwoofer funcione bien sin un recinto, teniendo en cuenta que sin él, se producen cancelaciones más aún cuanto menor sea la frecuencia a reproducir.



Ok es marketing,no discuto de ello pero creo que se salio el tema y perdon si es mi culpa.
Ahora posteo mi simulacion de estos subs y el gran dolor de cabeza que me dieron,y agredecerles todos los conocimientos que comparte y que gracias a ustedes logre hacer funcionar "a mi gusto"

adjunto la simulación en winISD
Ver el archivo adjunto ts-w302f pioneer.zip


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches. Rafael, para que vas a usar ese parlante??? Audio car, hi-fi o pro???? Creo que una vez elegido el fin podés elegir el mejor camino o acá te pueden aconsejar con fundamentos, hay varios post de subwoofer. Suerte


----------



## NEO101

Perdón por el off-topic (en parte) , pero imagino que cuando el fabricante le pone el rótulo "free air" se refiere (parcialmente, porque es puro marketing) a que mecánicamente no se va a exceder la excursión y romper el parlante, usándolo el cortocircuito acústico... o casi...   Claramente hay límites, pero imagino que el significado es en cierta manera que no se va a romper inmediatamente al usarlo sin caja, como pasaría con un parlante "normal".
Es mi impresión nomás...  Igual opino que mayormente es puro marketing, no le pondría 100 Watts de frecuencias menores a 100 Hz sin recinto sin esperar que se termine rompiendo... 

¡Saludos!


----------



## soulblack

NEO101 dijo:


> Perdón por el off-topic (en parte) , pero imagino que cuando el fabricante le pone el rótulo "free air" se refiere (parcialmente, porque es puro marketing) a que mecánicamente no se va a exceder la excursión y romper el parlante, usándolo el cortocircuito acústico... o casi...   Claramente hay límites, pero imagino que el significado es en cierta manera que no se va a romper inmediatamente al usarlo sin caja, como pasaría con un parlante "normal".
> Es mi impresión nomás...  Igual opino que mayormente es puro marketing, no le pondría 100 Watts de frecuencias menores a 100 Hz sin recinto sin esperar que se termine rompiendo...
> 
> ¡Saludos!



 Yo use un par de esos con una monoblock y perfecto.Claro esta! tiene calidad mas no cantidad.Saludos


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches. Rafael, para que vas a usar ese parlante??? Audio car, hi-fi o pro???? Creo que una vez elegido el fin podés elegir el mejor camino o acá te pueden aconsejar con fundamentos, hay varios post de subwoofer. Suerte



Lo quiero usar para el uso cotidiano en casa tengo unos buenos bafles de 15 unos buenos graves y me faltaría unos buenos bajos y un amigo me lo regalo y quiera hacele la caja adecuada para el y darle un buen uso por eso quiero que me ayuden amigos.





soulblack dijo:


> Ok es marketing,no discuto de ello pero creo que se salio el tema y perdon si es mi culpa.
> Ahora posteo mi simulacion de estos subs y el gran dolor de cabeza que me dieron,y agredecerles todos los conocimientos que comparte y que gracias a ustedes logre hacer funcionar "a mi gusto"
> 
> adjunto la simulación en winISD
> Ver el archivo adjunto 161696



Gracias por el aporte de la simulación en winisd yo lo había cargado también pero como no se usarlo me salió cualquier cosa a comparación del tuyo las medidas de la caja es de 45x71x28 es así o estoy equivocado.


----------



## soulblack

Rafaelhipelmaier 
 La simulación que puse es porque el bafle ya los habían hecho a esa medida,ahí lo que hice fue jugar con lo que ya tenia y en en gran parte lo que se ha publicado en el foro.
Toma mi simulación como punto de referencia,te aconsejo sin ánimos de molestar leer cada post,tutorial,consejo q se publica.Saludos


----------



## polilapo

Hay muy buenos hilos sobre sub en el foro, buscalos. Sin ir mas lejos hace poco Antonio terminó uno con un car audio MTX y quedó muy bien.


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier

Bueno gracias por tu aporte igual buscaré todo acerca de los sub en el foro y trataré de entender todo y hacer la caja para mi sub muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Rafaelhipelmaier dijo:


> Bueno gracias por tu aporte igual buscaré todo acerca de los sub en el foro y trataré de entender todo y hacer la caja para mi sub muchas gracias


Esto ya lo publiqué en algún lugar del Foro

Por mas buena voluntad que tenga el fabricante del parlante el no mide todo lo que produce.
Así que desconoce si todo lo que sale de la fábrica sale con las mismas especificares. Seguramente las diferencias entre parlante no serán muy importantes, pero también seguramente las habrá. 
Imprime especificaciones genéricas y a veces alejadas de la realidad.

Si se busca optimizar el resultado lo ideal es:
"Medir"
"Calcular"
"Analizar comportamiento"
Eventualmente "Re-calcular"
"Construir"
"Disfrutar"


----------



## Rafaelhipelmaier

Fogonazo dijo:


> Esto ya lo publiqué en algún lugar del Foro
> 
> Por mas buena voluntad que tenga el fabricante del parlante el no mide todo lo que produce.
> Así que desconoce si todo lo que sale de la fábrica sale con las mismas especificares. Seguramente las diferencias entre parlante no serán muy importantes, pero también seguramente las habrá.
> Imprime especificaciones genéricas y a veces alejadas de la realidad.
> 
> Si se busca optimizar el resultado lo ideal es:
> "Medir"
> "Calcular"
> "Analizar comportamiento"
> Eventualmente "Re-calcular"
> "Construir"
> "Disfrutar"



buenas tardes, no tengo mucho conocimiento de los programas y mucho menos de medir los parlantes. Si los tuviera lo haría con mucha paciencia para entender todo ya para aprender y hacerlo yo mismo y preguntar cualquier duda a ustedes.
igual de todos modos aceptos sus comentario y aclaro que ustedes saben del tema.

*Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos*​
cargue de nuevo, todos los datos en el winisd y de resultado me da esto que me dicen ustedes al respecto


----------



## svartahrid

Buenas, qué métodos usan para saber el diámetro exacto de una bocina? me refiero al agujero donde va montada, ya dos ocasiones le hice caso al fabricante y hasta a sus supuestas plantillas, y me he encontrado con que queda bastante lejitos de quedar ajustado, quedando más bien flojo, unos 4mm más o menos por lado, osea 8mm de más en diámetro, cuando unos 4mm lo considero seguro como un máximo.

Lo que hago es poner dos tablas paralelas al aire, y ajustarlas hasta sentir que la bocina descansa ajustada en esos dos puntos de apoyo, hay formás más fáciles o convenientes?


----------



## shevchenko

Medis la circunferencia y calculas el diametro 
Yo hago un molde de carton y cuando llego a buen resultado la uso de plantilla


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches. Medis el diámetro con una cinta métrica,Tomás dos medidas perpendiculares (si es en la direccion de los agujeros donde van los tornillos mejor) asi disminuís error y después medis con calibre el vuelo de la campana y los restas . . . .asi no le erras


----------



## yosimiro

svartahrid dijo:


> Buenas, qué métodos usan para saber el diámetro exacto de una bocina? me refiero al agujero donde va montada, ya dos ocasiones le hice caso al fabricante y hasta a sus supuestas plantillas, y me he encontrado con que queda bastante lejitos de quedar ajustado, quedando más bien flojo, unos 4mm más o menos por lado, osea 8mm de más en diámetro, cuando unos 4mm lo considero seguro como un máximo.
> 
> Lo que hago es poner dos tablas paralelas al aire, y ajustarlas hasta sentir que la bocina descansa ajustada en esos dos puntos de apoyo, hay formás más fáciles o convenientes?



Pero esas tablas deben estár prefectamente paralelas, y se debe girar el parlante varias veces, para comprobar si está correcta su circularidad(circunferencia es otra cosa) y si esta coincide, con la distancia entre tablas.


----------



## svartahrid

yosimiro dijo:


> Pero esas tablas deben estár prefectamente paralelas, y se debe girar el parlante varias veces, para comprobar si está correcta su circularidad(circunferencia es otra cosa) y si esta coincide, con la distancia entre tablas.



Ah po ya sé, las alineaba con escuadra, incluso tenía pensado hacer una especie de artefacto variable basado en ese principio , al final lo que más me convenció es lo de la cinta métrica, de esas flexiles de costura, cosa de sacar el perímetro del círculo como dice shevchenko, y después en base a eso calcular el diámetro, también me gustó la idea de polilapo, nada más que muchas veces no podrá aplicarse, hay muchas bocinas con marcos o embellecedores muy raros, sin contar con esas bocinas que llevan tweeter. 

Gracias a todos, hice un corta círculos para mi router, lo hice de tal forma que se pueden cortar círculos incluso de 1", aunque suelo usarlo como mínimo para unas 2", que son los agujeros de las terminales.


----------



## SKYFALL

Simplemente se mide el diametro movil real del diafragma y le dejas unos 2 mm de tolerancia para abrir el hoyo para el altavoz, obviamente aplica para altavoces circulares.


----------



## jorger

Lo que hago yo es medir el diámetro total del altavoz, y restarle 2 veces la distancia que hay entre el extremo de la brida y la "pared" del chasis, o lo que quieres que asiente la brida. Así:

Sin más complicación.


----------



## shevchenko

Los que he comprado traian un cartón cortado y metidos ahi como si fuera una mini caja, y atras el circulo que se saco para meter el parlante ahí, y bueno son los que uso para la medida...
Por eso te dije que se podia hacer el calculo y medida y luego aplicar en un carton para ver como quedará


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hace un tiempo, _*en este post*_, les comenté que había encontrado un nuevo software llamado Vituixcad para el diseño de baffles con muchas capacidades muy interesantes.
Bueno, resulta que ahora tiene algo muy interesante que es la capacidad de generar archivos FRD a partir de un dibujo!!!!!! Es decir, esta herramienta les permite tomar el gráfico de la hoja de datos del parlante y con algunas operaciones muy simples, conseguir los puntos de la curva de respuesta en frecuencia e impedancia que luego pueden usar para calcular el xover en el LspCad o bien en el mismo Vituixcad que posee optimizadores y demas yerbas.
Ahora hay en youtube varios videos que les muestran la operación de este soft para algunas de las tareas posibles, así que les dejo el link del video de la herramienta SPL Trace y ustedes buscan y miran los *otros videos*.






PD: Están en inglés...pero hay subtítulos

La idea con el SPL Trace es que ahora resulta posible calcular y optimizar el xover SIN HACER MEDICIONES. Claro, esto no es lo mejor que se puede hacer, pero se comenta que las diferencias con las mediciones son de unos pocos dB, así que tal vez les permita a los que recién se inician comenzar con técnicas de diseño serias sin equipos de medición... y luego hacer la compra de algunos de ellos (en Argentina deben costar algo de U$S350.00 un mic mas una placa de sonido USB con alimentación phantom)


----------



## AntonioAA

Muy bueno ! 
Aca en http://www.rjbaudio.com/Audiofiles/FRDtools.html 
hay algo parecido , lo he usado pero NO genera la fase de la frd , lo cual me origino diferencias importantes cuando hice cross pasivos . O sea cuando ponia en marcha , no se parecia a la realidad.
Solo logre aproximarlo usando las frd tal como salen del steps . 
No quita que sea una gran ayuda ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Muy bueno !
> Aca en http://www.rjbaudio.com/Audiofiles/FRDtools.html
> hay algo parecido , lo he usado pero NO genera la fase de la frd , lo cual me origino diferencias importantes cuando hice cross pasivos . O sea cuando ponia en marcha , no se parecia a la realidad.
> Solo logre aproximarlo usando las frd tal como salen del steps .
> No quita que sea una gran ayuda ....


Yo estaba buscando precisamente esas herramientas sobre Excel, pero en el link que te pasan en el sitio ya no hay nada   , entonces caí por DIYAudio y ahí hablaban de usar este soft en lugar de las FRD Tools.

VituixCad si "calcula" la fase... pero no me preguntés como lo hace ni si sale bien...NPI, pero si lo mirás en detalle resulta bastaaaaante parecido al LspCad, solo que es gratuito .


----------



## AntonioAA

Tenes razon ! el sitio FRDConsortium ha fenecido ... pero esta el amigo Jeff Bagby ...cuya planilla uso y abuso para los cross pasivos y tiene algo parecido:

http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/jbagby.html


----------



## polilapo

Hola a todos, Dr Z, en ese momento bajé el VituixCad y me resultó complicado de usar (por mis básicos conocimientos de audio), seguí buscando y encontré el BassBox 6 Pro que es similar al WinISD pero un poco más completo y descubrí que tiene la herramienta de ingresar los valores de las gráficas de frd (absisa y ordenada) manualmente desde la gráfica. Es un lindo programa, permite crear cajas de dist formas.


----------



## Agustinw

Gabriel de GB-Audio me acaba de enviar datos sobre el nuevo modelo que sacaron para reemplazar al w10Cc, a primera vista veo que le redujeron el diámetro de bobina y tambien la fs se redujo un poquitin pero aumentó el Qms bastante
¿Lo ven mejor que el W10Cc?

Es una pena que tengan la pagina sin actualizar


----------



## AntonioAA

Agustinw dijo:


> Gabriel de GB-Audio me acaba de enviar datos sobre el nuevo modelo que sacaron para reemplazar al w10Cc, a primera vista veo que le redujeron el diámetro de bobina y tambien la fs se redujo un poquitin pero aumentó el Qms bastante
> ¿Lo ven mejor que el W10Cc?
> 
> Es una pena que tengan la pagina sin actualizar


Yo pense que no fabricaba mas ... No tengo datos de otros pero el que mostras parece bueno , lo importante es Qts
Yo tengo armados dos de vaya a saber que modelo en una caja desde hace bastante y funcionan lindo .
Mas no te puedo decir ... ahora los estoy probando con el equipo "principal" que mostre en el otro hilo .
Comparalos con uno de auto ( aunque generalmente no dan parametros ) pero hay mucha variedad y precio  y suelen ser de Fs bastante baja y caja muy chica.....


----------



## svartahrid

He comenzao a armar un dual bass reflex que usa este par de tubitos de 4" diámetro, 16 litros desplazan de espacio, caja de 90 litros, al final con todo montado se va a comer 21 litros, sintonizada a 28hz, ya quiero escucharla, por eso vamos a meterle caña jeje.


----------



## AntonioAA

Madera gruesa ... Muy gruesa !


----------



## svartahrid

AntonioAA dijo:


> Madera gruesa ... Muy gruesa !



No se si iba pa mi ese mensaje, la madera es de 3/4" osea 19mm, para los accesorios, ando usando 38mm, espero mostrar mas ya que avance, ya tengo todo cortado, nomas de montarlo, esas perforaciones son para tarugos de 1/4", me parecio lo mas idoneo pa ello usando un buen numero de ellos.


----------



## svartahrid

Por cierto... dejé 2" de espacio entre la pared y los tubos de 4" diámetro, voy sobrao o incluso con 1" hubiera bastado? osea que con 0" de espacio entre la pared y el tubo, obviamente se tapa por completo la salida. Dada la baja frecuencia de entonación, el winisd me tiro 33 pulgadas de longitúd de estos. Los pegué con un excelente pegamento de contacto a sus bases, y usé tornillos de 8mm con tuerca que tiene un plastiquito para lockearla, de todas formas le puse pegamento al tornillo en todo su recorrido, eso ya no se afloja de ahí con nada. También lijé el área de contacto con lija gruesa. Dentro faltan colocar unos cuantos listones de 1.5"x1.5"que hacen de soportes para ciertas partes de las paredes, maciza, vaya que va ir maciza, sin contar la rigidez que ofrecen los tubitos.


----------



## Agustinw

Estoy avanzando lentamente con el par de bafles que estoy diseñando, y estoy indeciso sobre que parlantes de medios utilizar. Los graves ya los tengo sw-10c de GBAudio, me está dando buena respuesta plana en aire libre hasta los 600hz y tengo el tweeter DX25TG09 que me puede dar una respuesta linda a partir de los 2Khz cortándolo a 24db/oct.
Estuve mirando el RM-5 de Tonhalle pero no me convence, no dan mucho dato del parlante y por los parámetros que me dan no lo puedo cortar a menos de 500hz. Ellos tienen un modelo del RM-5 con cono de celulosa y otro con cono de "Kevlar" y siempre que les pido los parámetros del que trae cono de "Kevlar" me pasan el mismo PDF que el de celulosa  cuando yo quiero ver si el cono de "Kevlar" baja un poco la fs y de mejor respuesta para cruzarlo bien con el woofer.
También está el problemita de que no ponen la gráfica de respuesta. 
¿Alguna recomendación para el parlante de medios? 


Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

El de medios es muy importante ya que cubre el rango mas audible , si bien es el menos exigido ...
No creo que te ande mal el Tonhale ni que sea muy caro , te tocará medirlo .
Por mi parte he armado un par de conjuntos con parlantes Pioneer de auto con buen resultado . Tene en cuenta que son de 4 ohms, pero seguramente si es todo pasivo van a ir bastante atenuados , asi que no vas a tener problemas. Yo les desconecto el tweeter que traen y por supuesto le volas la reja frontal .
Tienen mala fama los de auto , pero al menos hay bastante variedad , sino tenes que traer de afuera , posible pero complicado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sinceramente, yo gastaria unos trumps en traer unos Peerless HDS-P830870, que son los midwoofers que use en mi 2.1
Son bastaaante baratos, bajan hasta 100 Hz en -3dB y llegan planos y sin resonancias hasta 5 kHz...ergo, son muy faciles de cortar en pasivo, pero tienen una sensibilidad de solo 86 u 87 dB/w/m...asi que hay que atenuar los otros.
Claro que la serie HDS tiene varios modelos y quizas quieras alguno de 5"... No se cuales son tus especificaciones de diseño.

PD: yo no cortaria al DX25 en pasivo de 4° orden por que va a salir cualquier cosa. Es preferible llevar el corte a 3kHz donde podes cortar en segundo o tercer orden sin ningun drama.
A los mios los corte en cuarto orden activo a 1550Hz, mitad LT mitad FPB L-R de segundo orden electrico y todo equivale a un cuarto orden acustico...pero en activo tengo el control de TODO....en pasivo no...


----------



## Agustinw

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Sinceramente, yo gastaria unos trumps en traer unos Peerless HDS-P830870, que son los midwoofers que use en mi 2.1
> Son bastaaante baratos, bajan hasta 100 Hz en -3dB y llegan planos y sin resonancias hasta 5 kHz...ergo, son muy faciles de cortar en pasivo, pero tienen una sensibilidad de solo 86 u 87 dB/w/m...asi que hay que atenuar los otros.
> Claro que la serie HDS tiene varios modelos y quizas quieras alguno de 5"... No se cuales son tus especificaciones de diseño.
> 
> PD: yo no cortaria al DX25 en pasivo de 4° orden por que va a salir cualquier cosa. Es preferible llevar el corte a 3kHz donde podes cortar en segundo o tercer orden sin ningun drama.
> A los mios los corte en cuarto orden activo a 1550Hz, mitad LT mitad FPB L-R de segundo orden electrico y todo equivale a un cuarto orden acustico...pero en activo tengo el control de TODO....en pasivo no...





AntonioAA dijo:


> El de medios es muy importante ya que cubre el rango mas audible , si bien es el menos exigido ...
> No creo que te ande mal el Tonhale ni que sea muy caro , te tocará medirlo .
> Por mi parte he armado un par de conjuntos con parlantes Pioneer de auto con buen resultado . Tene en cuenta que son de 4 ohms, pero seguramente si es todo pasivo van a ir bastante atenuados , asi que no vas a tener problemas. Yo les desconecto el tweeter que traen y por supuesto le volas la reja frontal .
> Tienen mala fama los de auto , pero al menos hay bastante variedad , sino tenes que traer de afuera , posible pero complicado.



Gracias por responder
Los cortes van a ser todos en activos con el xover de Rod Elliott por lo que no voy a tener problema con las atenuaciones o de ser necesario agregar un poquito de eq. Esos Peerless se ve que tienen una respuesta espectacular pero con esa sensibilidad y la baja potencia que soportan me va a limitar bastante la potencia máxima de todo el conjunto mmm.
Voy a ver que otros modelos tienen de esa serie, no tengo problema en importar.
También hoy vi una marca llamada Kasun que es china y vende en aliexpress, fabrica crossovers, tweeters de cupula y parlantes, publican la curva de respuesta y los parámetros TS. Voy a ver si les puedo pedir más datos ya que a vista se ven "buenos". Antonio el RM5 lo tengo como opción, leí criticas positivas, el tema queme preocupa es que tengo que cortar a ~500hz y aunque el gb llega bien sin aumentar la THD cuando le exija excursión ahí si algo va a pasar y más sabiendo que GB no emplea anillos de cobre en el motor para limitar la variación de Le  tendré que medir más ya que seguramente en esos casos la distorsión va a subir bastante. En cuanto a los parlantes de auto mmmm esa idea no me gusta. Pensé que también podría evaluar el ir por un mid bass como el de 6" de Tonhalle que según ellos llega hasta 4500hz pero me molesta que no pongan la gráfica de respuesta.


Por las especificaciones de diseño el objetivo es lograr un sistema de sonido de buena calidad tanto para escuchar música pero que también de buen nivel de sonido y buena extensión de graves para los efectos de películas o series. Por eso elegí los GB, para no requerir de un Sub ya que con el f-3 que alcanzan con ese bafle de 53L va a quedar bastante satisfactorio en ese aspecto (seguramente agregue filtro subsonico también de Rod Elliott) para protegerlos. mmm tal vez me digan que era preferible un dos vías + sub.
Como el bafle va a ser "grandecito" no me genera problema elegir un mid de 5" o 5.5"
Pero no me quisiera exceder de los ~120 trumps en el par más envío.
Todo esto viene a que me cansé de la imagen que se percibe al escuchar con auriculares jajaja

Bueno esta es mi visión no se si está  bien enfocada, no tengo suficiente experiencia en este tema (lo único que armé fue un subwoofer para un amigo hace unos años) aunque si trato de leer todas las experiencias y documentos que encuentro porque se que me metí en un proyecto complicado pero como no tengo prisa puedo tomarme el tiempo de meditarlo mucho. Por eso recurro a estas consultas y estoy enormemente agradecido de que se tomen el tiempo de responderlas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Agustinw dijo:


> Los cortes van a ser todos en activos con el xover de Rod Elliott por lo que no voy a tener problema con las atenuaciones o de ser necesario agregar un poquito de eq. Esos Peerless se ve que tienen una respuesta espectacular pero con esa sensibilidad y la baja potencia que soportan me va a limitar bastante la potencia máxima de todo el conjunto mmm.


Hummmmmm....la sensibilidad de mi sistema esta ajustada a los Peerless por que tienen (casi) la misma sensibilidad de los subwoofers que tengo, pero los tweeters están atenuados como 6dB, así que la sensibilidad global de cada conjunto es de 86dB/w/m. Considerando eso, sumado a que todos los temas tienen aplicada la track-replay-gain que los atenúa en promedio unos 7dB, con el ampli de 30+30, si le doy manija, no puedo quedarme en un living de 6.5 x 4.5 mts....
En funcionamiento normal, escuchando a 2.2 mts cada Peerless tiene aplicado unos 3 watts en los pasajes mas fuertes.
25 Watts para un medio sobre 4 octavas no es poca potencia... y vale 37.15 trumps cada uno.

Vos verís....

Ahhhhh...la serie HDS parece que se llama PPB ahora


----------



## Agustinw

Estuve viendo, se siguen llamando HDS, me gustó el P830991 pero es complicado conseguir un vendedor que envíe a Argentina. El que encontré que venden en amazon Europa y envían a argentina es el P830656 pero ya es de la serie SDS una gama un poco menor aunque la gráfica se ve aceptable para las frecuencias que busco y cuesta también alrededor de 35usd.
¿Desde donde importan ustedes?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

La ultima vez me lo trajeron de *Madisound*, y también tenés *Parts-express*.
Y por que nó el *P830860*?


----------



## AntonioAA

Si vas  a usar activo el corte , te matas de risa ! ... A mi me gusta el 2.1 personalmente , es simple . Y el corte es en zona no tan critica como en 3 vias . Actualmente estoy cortando en 200Hz  , lo cual redujo notablemente la excursión y la potencia que usan  los "monitores"
Los que muestran de Peerles estan muy lindos ! Cualquiera puede andar .
Los GB ( tengo 2 ) son de rendimiento bastante bajo , se portan bien . Creo que andarian bien con los Peerless
Nunca traje de afuera ... cuando empiece , agarrense !


----------



## aadf

Agustinw dijo:


> Antonio el RM5 lo tengo como opción, leí criticas positivas, el tema queme preocupa es que tengo que cortar a ~500hz y aunque el gb llega bien sin aumentar la THD cuando le exija excursión



Hola,

Hace tiempo arme unas cajas TL con todo Tonhalle. Creo que puse las fotos en el foro. Lleva woofer de 8 (Fs:45hz), medio RM5 (Fs:150 aprox....) y Twiter T13DR (Fs:1050Hz). Todos de celulosa, salvo tw claro que es de seda.

El woofer me gusto, no puedo quejarme.

El medio... cuando llegue a casa uno no andaba, tuve que volver a cambiarlo. Me costo mucho medir los T/S ya que cuando le agrego peso la Fs es mas alta que sin peso... no se... Adjunto unas fotos. Una es solo la impedancia al aire libre, la otra es dentro de la caja que tendrá unos 4 litros (el fabricante te vende un cono de aluminio que son 2 litros) y la 3er imagen es cuando medi la FS... Tambien te pongo imagen de medicion con microfono en la caja.

Del twitter no estoy muy convencido. En ML hay otras marcas y parece ser el mismo, a mitad de precio. Tambien tuve problemas aocn uno que arrastraba la bobina. Me lo cambio, seguia casi igual y lo termine arreglando yo.

Tengo todo activo, corte en 420 y 3400.

Ahora estoy armando un 2.1. El sub ya lo tengo, estoy buscando satelites (2 vias pasivo), quiero probar con otros parlantes, no Tonhalle. 

Espero te sirva. Saludos.

Andres


----------



## polilapo

Buenas Noches.
Siguiendo el consejo de Antonio, use car audio para medios y tuve muy buenos resultados tanto con uno de dos vías JBL (a los cuales le saque el tweeter y tornee el "corrector de fase") como con unos Pioneer coaxiales que terminaron en una caja exclusiva para la Pc (bajo volumen con TDA2030) y que tienen una respuesta muy similar a la que provee el fabricante. Y son muy económicos.                                       .


----------



## svartahrid

Ahí vamos avanzandole las formas a la "Blaster" como he bautizado. Primera vez que utilizo la mecha esa de circular el borde con el router, me ha servido bastante bien para redondear las salidas de los puertos, veremos en qué acaba la cosa, va pesando lo suyo la cosilla, a ver cuál es su peso final. Un error que me llevé por no anotar bien un número, fue que corté mal la medida de la circunferencia donde apoya el subwoofer, pero mi tenacidad no tiene límite una vez puestos, y fue de 10 la solución, corté un círculo que entró perfecto para dar chance a un nuevo corte, bastante sólido, de todas formas es sólo un pequeño porcentaje del área que apoyará la bocina. Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

Hola
Estuve leyendo mucho tanto acá como en DIY audio y sigo dudando con esto

¿Como afecta el relleno a un cajón Bass reflex? 
Lei que algunos hablan de "disminuir el bummy", muchos hablan de aumentar el volumen aparente, otros de sonido "muerto" si se pone mucho relleno, etc.

Me gustaría saber que opinan si para unos bafles BR para el woofer <340hz se aplica pintura asfáltica al interior y luego en la cara posterior se coloca una lamina de lana de roca cubierta con unas capas de tela sintética para evitar que desprenda partículas.

servirá de algo esto o será despreciable??


----------



## AntonioAA

El amortiguamiento de un material es dependiente de la frecuencia , por tanto no es efectivo en baja frecuencia -> NO deberia usarse .
Si es boomy , es por parlante/diseño y no creo que tenga efecto .
Para que lo ponemos? ... para "matar" alguna vibracion o resonancia ... Si es demasiado lo mas probable es que no deje actuar el BR como corresponde .
Pintura asfaltica ?? en mi opinion NO !! se puede ablandar si hace calor , la detesto . Tendria que experimentar con membrana de techo , esa al menos tiene una cubierta plastica . Esto es para evitar que vibre la caja y es mucho mas gruesa que cualquier pintura.


----------



## angelwind

Hola.
Antonio, la membrana de techo da excelentes resultados en reemplazo del barrier, tanto en cajas acústicas como en paredes. Es quizás preferible la membrana geotextil a la común porque es más resistente y se aplica más fácil. NO se te ocurra pegarla con una antorcha (soplete para memebranas)!! Se te hace un enchastro de alquitrán. Anda bien con cemento de contacto (de uso industrial, el que contiene tolueno).
Saludos


----------



## polilapo

La membrana asfáltica BIEN colocada a soplete . . . .y digo BIEN queriendo decir "sin pasarla de temperatura" (error muy común") queda IMPECABLE, yo he revestido maceteros hechos en pinotea para interiores y quedan un lujo, cero enchastre. . . . . .probá pintando con pintura asfáltica (mano fina) primero y con un soplete chico de mano,esos que llevan una garrafita tipo aerosol,es mucho mas manejable que el grande (sin pasarla de temperatura,solo quemar el film) y por fajas finas. Suerte


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si la membrana es "fresca" (fabricada hace poco) , el film se despega tirando con las uñas y entonces es mucho mas facil , si le diste una mano de asfalto a modo "imprimación" dónde la vas a fijar . . .  sos Dios


----------



## polilapo

No es para tanto DOSMETROS soy constructor desde 1987 y es mas maña que ciencia. Me comprometo a subir una filmación de como se hace. En lo personal prefiero PROTEC al agua y fieltro 15mm.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo de la membrana lo comenté porque un viejo mañero y mañoso , daba la mano de asfalto en la terraza y al otro día le quitaba el nylon y la colocaba , si era verano no usaba el soplete prácticamente . . .  se pegaba sola


----------



## Agustinw

Hoy mi minitorno la tuvo difícil haciendo el labor de fresadora Jajaja pensé que no la sobreviviría


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches, Agustinw, todo sirve, la idea es el fin y no los medios ja ja.
Una pregunta, que tal son esos GB-audio? gracias


----------



## Agustinw

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches, Agustinw, todo sirve, la idea es el fin y no los medios ja ja.
> Una pregunta, que tal son esos GB-audio? gracias



Hola
Gracias jaja la verdad que llevó tiempo hacerlo con el minitorno pero quedé conforme, igual ya tengo varios tips que descubrí sobre la marcha para agilizar en los huecos de los demás parlantes que tengo que fresar.
Son woofers de 10" que arma Gabriel de GBAudio, le compré un par de estos, es para un par de bafles de 3 vías que estoy armando.
Estos son los parámetros:

Pot RMS: 100w
Fs: 24.35Hz
Re: 6.4
Qt: 0.29
Qms: 2.93
Qes: 0.32
Vas: 98.82L

Aún no tengo idea de como suenan ya que no terminé el bafle pero hay usuarios que probaron woofers similares de esta marca y les dio muy buen resultado.


----------



## svartahrid

Aquí les muestro las últimas fotos de mi cajon de 12" con Rockford fosgate P3D4 ya finalizado mi proyecto, estuve haciendo pruebas ayer y hoy, más contento no podría estar con el rendimiento que presenta 600W RMS 28hz, saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

Medición del P830860 en bafle sellado de 3,8L aprox con un poco de relleno improvisado para la medición
El bafle se ve un poquito feo jajaja


----------



## svartahrid

Mi caja la he estado probando con un amplificador planet audio, bastante bueno por cierto, es el torque5000 clase D monoblock, como no tengo auto (nomas una yamaha deportiva 1000cc), lo he echado a andar con 3 fuentes de pc conectadas en paralelo a lo bruto, sin diodos ni ningun otro componente mas que los alambres bien trenzados jeje, 3 fuentes de pc y se ve que queda medio flojo, parpadean luces led del amplificador cuando se da el bajon electrico, senal que necesita mas caudal, por lo que pondre una cuarta fuente que tengo por ahi, que me jode en realidad que lo ideal para el amplificador serian pues unos 14.5v, y no 12.

Suena duro la rockford, aunque siento que solo ha dado unos 3/4 de su potencial debido a que el ampli necesita una alimentacion algo mayor.


----------



## Agustinw

Conseguí fieltro, puse bastante y que cambio que dió.


----------



## aadf

Agustinw dijo:


> Conseguí fieltro, puse bastante y que cambio que dió.



Impecable esa curva...


----------



## lisandro_maciel

Agustinw dijo:


> Conseguí fieltro, puse bastante y que cambio que dió.


Hola AgustinW, como dijo aadf, impecable la curva, es mas, la respuesta se asemeja mucho a la declarada por el fabricante.
Mediste a 1cm del cono aproximadamente?, que mic usas?.
Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

lisandro_maciel dijo:


> Hola AgustinW, como dijo aadf, impecable la curva, es mas, la respuesta se asemeja mucho a la declarada por el fabricante.
> Mediste a 1cm del cono aproximadamente?, que mic usas?.
> Saludos.


Hola, estoy midiendo con una capsula wm61a modificada con el circuito que recomienda linkwitz y esa medición fue a aproximadamente 2cm del cono. El amplificador que uso es un tda7294 y la placa de sonido una Xonar DGX.

Igual me parece raro que me haya dado tan "impecable" esa medición y que el fieltro genere tanto cambio.


----------



## JoseM15

Hola a todos en el Foro,

Recién inicie el Calculo del Bable para un parlante marca: PRV, modelo: 12MB800, Adjunto imagen con sus parámetros y el proceso de calculo con WinISD. Como es notorio, estoy aprendiendo a utilizar este software, y creo que tengo problemas para calcular el SPL y el Delay, de ser posible alguien puede indicarme donde tengo el problema.
Saludos desde Nicaragua.


----------



## AntonioAA

Jose : no alcanzo a ver cual es tu problema ... lo que debes buscar es la caja optima .. y segun veo esta entre 28 y 56 litros . Tu parlante parece bueno .
Seguramente te sugiere volumen de caja . Controla lo del fabricante con tus calculos y tambien con lo que te indica el WinIsd como optimo .


----------



## JoseM15

AntonioAA gracias por tu comentario, desconozco el significado de la siguiente gráfica: pueden darme una referencia que implica, es algo bueno o malo.


----------



## martin12as

hola, estoy con ganas de empezar un proyecto de construir un par de bafles para poner música en un quincho/pileta, la idea es construir algo que suene bien dentro de lo que es ese estilo de bafles, tengo bastante conocimientos construyendo parlantes pero de menor tamaño, recientemente hice un sistema 5.1 y quedo muy bien, pero sobre los woofer, driver, tweeter, etc que usan esos bafles grandes no tengo mucho conocimiento, ni que marcas son buenas, nada.. alguien sabe donde puedo empezar a buscar información sobre como plantear el sistema, que parlantes usar, etc?


----------



## Fogonazo

martin12as dijo:


> hola, estoy con ganas de empezar un proyecto de construir un par de bafles para poner música en un quincho/pileta, la idea es construir algo que suene bien dentro de lo que es ese estilo de bafles, tengo bastante conocimientos construyendo parlantes pero de menor tamaño, recientemente hice un sistema 5.1 y quedo muy bien, pero sobre los woofer, driver, tweeter, etc que usan esos bafles grandes no tengo mucho conocimiento, ni que marcas son buenas, nada.. alguien sabe donde puedo empezar a buscar información sobre como plantear el sistema, que parlantes usar, etc?



Lee estos temas:

Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: Thiele-Small

Y este donde planteaste tu consulta desde el principio:

Diseño y Construcción de bafles (cajas acústicas)


----------



## martin12as

voy leyendo los primeros 500 post de este tema y no estoy encontrando el tipo de información que esperaba, así que empece por mirar los precios y lo que se pueda conseguir en argentina, las opciones que me parecieron interesantes son los woofer eminence (alpha, beta o delta 15a) y los drivers selenium d220ti.

andaría bien un sistema 2 vías con un woofer de 15" de esa marca y un driver de esos? 
se podría mejorar de alguna forma? o conviene comprar otra cosa?
los woofer tienen todos una curva de respuesta de frecuencia con +10 db de ganancia mas o menos desde 1k en adelante, se podrá corregir eso armando un buen crossover?
los driver d220ti parece que tienen una buena respuesta hasta 20 khz, no haría falta poner un tweeter verdad?
y por ultimo, en que frecuencia convendría hacer el corte? el woofer va a llevar una bobina de 1kg de cobre seguramente

Dejo las hojas de datos con las graficas de los componentes.
http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Alpha_15A.pdf
http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Beta_15A.pdf
https://www.eminence.com/pdf/Delta_15A.pdf
http://www.jblpro.com/ProductAttachments/D220TI_SpecSheet.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo

martin12as dijo:


> voy leyendo los primeros 500 post de este tema y no estoy encontrando el tipo de información que esperaba, así que empece por mirar los precios y lo que se pueda conseguir en argentina, las opciones que me parecieron interesantes son los woofer eminence (alpha, beta o delta 15a) y los drivers selenium d220ti.
> 
> andaría bien un sistema 2 vías con un woofer de 15" de esa marca y un driver de esos?
> se podría mejorar de alguna forma? o conviene comprar otra cosa?
> los woofer tienen todos una curva de respuesta de frecuencia con +10 db de ganancia mas o menos desde 1k en adelante, se podrá corregir eso armando un buen crossover?
> los driver d220ti parece que tienen una buena respuesta hasta 20 khz, no haría falta poner un tweeter verdad?
> y por ultimo, en que frecuencia convendría hacer el corte? el woofer va a llevar una bobina de 1kg de cobre seguramente
> 
> Dejo las hojas de datos con las graficas de los componentes.
> http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Alpha_15A.pdf
> http://www.eminence.com/pdf/Beta_15A.pdf
> https://www.eminence.com/pdf/Delta_15A.pdf
> http://www.jblpro.com/ProductAttachments/D220TI_SpecSheet.pdf


Los datos T&S de los fabricantes en el 90% de los casos son _"De desconfiar"_, siempre es mejor medir los transductores.
¿ Analizaste el rendimiento acústico de los transductores que estás proponiendo ?, para ver si forman un conjunto homogéneo.


----------



## martin12as

el driver tiene aproximadamente 10 db mas de sensibilidad que los woofer, pero supongo que una L-pad se arregla eso, normalmente todos los drivers de ese estilo tienen mucha sensibilidad


----------



## Agustinw

Buenas acá sigo avanzando de a poquito con el proyecto.
Agradezco cualquier sugerencia

Es bassreflex aún tengo que colocar el tubo de sintonía, la tapa trasera aún no está pegada, solo está apoyada. El tubo lo pienso colocar en el frente abajo del Woofer.


----------



## pabse

Hola. Estoy armando un sub para la pc con un lm3886 en puente.
Voy a usar un sub pioneer de 10 pulgadas doble bobina (tsw261).
Queria saber que opinan de estas graficas.


Gracias!!!


----------



## sebsjata

Hola compañeros, reciente se me ha dañado la caja del subwoofer del teatro en casa y la voy a hacer nueva, en principio la iba a hacer tal cual es original, medidas internas iguales, pero me dio curiosidad y medí los T/S del parlante con el cable ARTA y estos fueron los resultados
 

cargué los datos en el winISD:
la caja original, con litros iguales y frecuencia de sintonía iguales


la caja modificada


comparación


la respuesta en frecuencia mejoró en la parte baja, sacrificando un poquito en las mas bajas, se redujo en 0.4dB y se corrió de 88Hz a 76Hz el pico, la excursión del cono mejoró (ver imagen) así que creo que tendré menor distorsión?

y el dilema que tengo es en el port de resonancia, tengo 2 opciones, 1 solo port de 3 pulgadas y 15.7cm con 1st port resonance en 1KHz aprox y 3 ports de 2 pulgadas y 24.6cm con 1st Pr en 696Hz.

entre los dos el que me da menor velocidad de aire es el de 3 ports de 2 pulgadas, pero no se si tenga algún problema con eso de poner 3 puertos uno al lado del otro.
¿cual de los dos escojo?

leí que el puerto debe de estar alejado, por lo menos el diámetro del puerto, de cualquier pared y fondo, pero entre puerto y puerto no se si debe de haber una separación o pueden quedar juntos, 3cm aprox.
¿esta bien dejarlos cerca o los separo por lo menos 6cm?
¿hay algún problema de corto acústico con tantos puertos?

las medidas de la nueva caja van a ser de 45cm de alto, 37cm de ancho y 33cm de fondo, 55L aproximados, mas la guata aumentara un poquito.


las gráficas están con una señal de 50W.

excursión


port original en caja original


port, 1 de 3 pulgadas, caja nueva


port, 3 de 2 pulgadas, caja nueva


caja original, la foto es de Internet


¿hago la caja tal cual a la original o hago la nueva?
Gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sebsjata dijo:


> ¿hago la caja tal cual a la original o hago la nueva?


Huuummmmmmmmmmm.... *La sintonía de ambas cajas está por debajo de la frecuencia de resonancia del parlante*.... a mí no me gusta ninguno de esos diseños (bueee.....el parlante tampoco parece ser oooohhhhhh, pero estimo que puede mejorarse).
Que ajuste te recomienda el WinISD y que tamaño de caja te resulta???


----------



## sebsjata

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que ajuste te recomienda el WinISD y que tamaño de caja te resulta???


el winISD me recomienda caja cerrada pero no me recomienda ningún alineamiento, me toca seleccionar uno de los dos, que son 1.200 eqrr o 1.500 eqrr.

1.200 107 Litros


1.500 25 Litros


comparación


pero como ves tiene una respuesta horrible, llega hasta una F3 de 46Hz para el 1.200 y F3 de 55Hz para 1.500


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sebsjata dijo:


> pero como ves tiene una respuesta horrible, llega hasta una F3 de 46Hz para el 1.200 y F3 de 55Hz para 1.500


No le veo lo "horrible" 
La de Q=1.5 (1.43 en verdad) tiene un refuerzo de 2dB a 4dB entre los 70 y los 90Hz, que es la zona (un poquito subida) de los tambores, tiene una caída de segundo orden muy suave Y SIN IRREGULARIDADES con los -10dB en 20Hz y tiene casi el mismo volumen de caja que la original (que eran algo mas de 29 litros según lo que pusiste antes). Yo haría una *caja sellada de IGUAL tamaño a la original* (si podés un poco mas grande --> mejor), recubierta de fibra de vidrio de 50mm de espesor (la que usan para los techos de las casas) y vería que tal vá. Total, siempre podés hacerle un port como la original y lograr una caja que suene igual de feo que antes


----------



## sebsjata

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No le veo lo "horrible"
> La de Q=1.5 (1.43 en verdad) tiene un refuerzo de 2dB a 4dB entre los 70 y los 90Hz, que es la zona (un poquito subida) de los tambores, tiene una caída de segundo orden muy suave Y SIN IRREGULARIDADES con los -10dB en 20Hz y tiene casi el mismo volumen de caja que la original (que eran algo mas de 29 litros según lo que pusiste antes). Yo haría una *caja sellada de IGUAL tamaño a la original* (si podés un poco mas grande --> mejor), recubierta de fibra de vidrio de 50mm de espesor (la que usan para los techos de las casas) y vería que tal vá. Total, siempre podés hacerle un port como la original y lograr una caja que suene igual de feo que antes


bueno, entonces la hago exactamente igual pero sellada y pruebo, si no me termina de gustar le coloco el mismo puerto original que tiene y dejarla tal cual como es.
muchas gracias por la recomendación @Dr. Zoidberg
y que tal de aplicar LT? aunque el parlante es chico en potencia, se escucha la ruptura del cono cuando sobrepasa los 140W

Ah y lo de horrible me refiero a que supuesta mente es un subwoofer de un teatro en casa, para ver películas, y no tiene casi nada de frecuencias muy bajas <35Hz, en 30Hz tengo -15dB y a 20Hz -23dB, esto para la sellada con 1.500 (1.413)


----------



## aadf

Hola,



sebsjata dijo:


> Ah y lo de horrible me refiero a que supuesta mente es un subwoofer de un teatro en casa, para ver películas, y no tiene casi nada de frecuencias muy bajas <35Hz, en 30Hz tengo -15dB y a 20Hz -23dB, esto para la sellada con 1.500 (1.413)



Eso lo mediste con microfono?

No vaya a ser que el amplificador "compensa" las falencias de la caja..... (algun DSP de fabrica). Si llega a ser asi, la caja que armes segun winisd va a sonar feo..

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aadf dijo:


> No vaya a ser que el amplificador "compensa" las falencias de la caja..... (algun DSP de fabrica).


Es dificil ecualizar un cuarto orden como un bass reflex, excepto quizas un filtro pasa-altos para proteger la zona sub-resonancia del parlante.


----------



## sebsjata

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> 
> 
> Eso lo mediste con microfono?
> 
> No vaya a ser que el amplificador "compensa" las falencias de la caja..... (algun DSP de fabrica). Si llega a ser asi, la caja que armes segun winisd va a sonar feo..
> 
> Saludos,
> Andres.


no, eso es según el WinISD. si medí la caja original a 20cm del centro del cono, con la salida del teatro y lo medí con amplificador aparte, el cable saliendo por el puerto, y el resultado fue el mismo, claro lo medí con un micrófono que no se su respeta en frecuencia, es el xyh-6 con la grabadora zoom h-6 que funciona como interfaz de audio por USB, el resultado fue casi igual al de WinISD pero no tengo captura, cuando me vuelvan a prestar la grabadora, si es que aun no e haya hecho la caja, mido otra vez y hago captura

edit
adjunto captura de las torres a las cuales si les hice captura

lo mismo, 20cm de separación a la altura del driver/tweeter, la escala no está calibrada, (no se com se hace)

torres

imagen de internet.


----------



## aadf

Hola,


sebsjata dijo:


> con la salida del teatro y lo medí con amplificador aparte, el cable saliendo por el puerto, y el resultado fue el mismo...



Ah, bien. Si con ambos amplificadores te dio igual, descarta lo que dije.

Saludos!
Andres.


----------



## sebsjata

Como aún tengo la caja, le quité el puerto y le atornille un pedazo de mdf para tapar el hueco del puerto y suena mejor, se le quitó el sonido boomi que le dicen aquí, así que si, la voy a hacer tal cual pero cerrada.
Pero igual tengo la duda que planteé arriba, que pasa si a una caja bassreflex le pongo varios puertos pequeños no muy separados en vez de uno solo grande?


----------



## jorger

sebsjata dijo:


> Como aún tengo la caja, le quité el puerto y le atornille un pedazo de mdf para tapar el hueco del puerto y suena mejor, se le quitó el sonido boomi que le dicen aquí, así que si, la voy a hacer tal cual pero cerrada.
> Pero igual tengo la duda que planteé arriba, que pasa si a una caja bassreflex le pongo varios puertos pequeños no muy separados en vez de uno solo grande?


Y si.. en una bass reflex es muy común tener ese -booming- (que es horrible como has podido comprobar) si no tienes control suficiente sobre su respuesta, o si la calidad del altavoz no es buena, o ambas cosas. 
La duda que planteas la puedes comprobar en el Winisd.
Lo más factible es usar lo que mejor te permita sintonizar la caja a la Frecuencia que quieres sin ningún problema (que quepa físicamente con espacio de sobra de manera longitudinal) y que la velocidad del aire en el puerto no supere el 5% de la velocidad del sonido en el peor de los casos, máxima potencia. 
Mayor número de puertos no tiene por qué ser mejor. Todo depende de los dos aspectos que te comento.


----------



## sebsjata

si, ese sonido booming es espantoso, no te deja escuchar las voces de una pelicula, simplemente se escucha ese sonido grave, abrumador y nada mas, ni hablar de la música.
lo del puerto, buscando ejemplos vi este subwoofer
y parece que no hay problema alguno, lo único, creo, que hay que tener en cuenta son las dimensiones de la caja que estés haciendo, hay que buscar un balance entre la velocidad del aire de salida y las dimensiones del puerto como dice @jorger .
ahorra me surgió otra duda, que el @Dr. Zoidberg me hizo recordar, y es el tema de sintonizar por debajo de la frecuencia de resonancia, había leído hace tiempo que lo recomendable es sintonizar => de Fs, pero también había unas ventanas si se sintonizaba <Fs pero no recuerdo, alguien que sepa del tema me puede aclara?


----------



## martin12as

hola, necesito si me pueden dar una mano para diseñar una caja, la idea es usar un woofer eminence beta 15a, al principio con la caja de 100 litros sintonizada en 60 hz se obtiene una curva con una loma en los 93 hz, ademas la potencia esta limitada a 100w por la excursión del cono en esa frecuencia, pero luego agregando un filtro de eq parametrico q = 2 gain = -7db la curva se hace plana, la excursión del cono queda dentro del limite, simulando una señal de 300w de potencia que es lo que soportar el woofer, pero igual la curva de potencia máxima no cambia por mas que tenga o no el filtro.

las dudas que tengo es si esta bien diseñado ese sistema, si soportara una potencia cerca de los 300w, y si es necesario el filtro ademas de como poder hacerlo con componentes pasivos, no se si un filtro notch en el crossover serviría, por ultimo viendo la curva de impedancia seria posible que le lleguen 300W en la frecuencia de 93 hz? o esa misma curva de impedancia limitaría la potencia que le llega al parlante? entonces quizás sin el filtro tendría unas frecuencias que resaltarían pero al menos no se rompería nada?

estoy usando winisd para calcular la caja, y xsim para simular el crossover, pero no puedo simular todo junto.


----------



## sebsjata

debes de tener en cuenta que la impedancia sube en ese punto Fs y la potencia que le va allegar al parlante va a ser menor, por ende va a escurcionar menos, el winISD calcula la excurcion y el Rear port air velocity siempre a una misma potencia, eso es lo que tengo entendido. y si, es mejor bajar esos 7dB para que la respuesta sea plana, no importa la potencia que le llegue al parlante, si la curva de spl es plana vas a escuchar plano.

porque no haces una caja mas grande y bajas la frecuencia de sintonia? con una cja de 150 litros y una Fs de 36Hz bajas mucho ese pico y bajas mas en frecuencia, F3 queda en 48Hz.


----------



## martin12as

sebsjata dijo:


> debes de tener en cuenta que la impedancia sube en ese punto Fs y la potencia que le va allegar al parlante va a ser menor, por ende va a escurcionar menos, el winISD calcula la excurcion y el Rear port air velocity siempre a una misma potencia, eso es lo que tengo entendido. y si, es mejor bajar esos 7dB para que la respuesta sea plana, no importa la potencia que le llegue al parlante, si la curva de spl es plana vas a escuchar plano.
> 
> porque no haces una caja mas grande y bajas la frecuencia de sintonia? con una cja de 150 litros y una Fs de 36Hz bajas mucho ese pico y bajas mas en frecuencia, F3 queda en 48Hz.



es que las dudas que tenia era si con una caja mas grande y una fs mas baja soportaría menos potencia, la gráfica de excursión se ve bastante fea, ademas ni con un filtro se soluciona


----------



## sebsjata

martin12as dijo:


> es que las dudas que tenia era si con una caja mas grande y una fs mas baja soportaría menos potencia, la gráfica de excursión se ve bastante fea, ademas ni con un filtro se soluciona


debes de saber interpretar las gráficas, en la gráfica de "apparent load power (VA)" puedes ver la potencia que le está llegando al parlante, mira.

si te fijas en la imagen veras que con un amplificador de 170W a máxima potencia en los 50Hz le estará llegando al parlante una potencia de 100VA, ahora vamos a la gráfica de excurcion.

colocamos la potencia que sacamos de la grafica anterior, 100W, y colocamos el cursor en los 50Hz y vemos que estamos justo en el limite pero nada arlarmante. ahora hacemos lo mismo para los 60Hz.
 49W 
tambien debes de tener en cuenta que estas reproduciendo musica, no un tono senoidalla muscica tiene un gran rango dinamico, ademas no creo que siempre estescon la musica a 170W es una potencia importante y tambien la sensibilidad del parlante es buena, 95dB/1W/1M lo que te da alrededor de 119dB de spl


----------



## martin12as

sebsjata dijo:


> debes de saber interpretar las gráficas, en la gráfica de "apparent load power (VA)" puedes ver la potencia que le está llegando al parlante, mira



bueno, muchísimas gracias por la ayuda y el tiempo que te tomaste para explicar, me ayudaste a entender bastante, me gusta la idea de una caja de 150 litros con fs 60 hz, tiene un poco de ganancia en los 80 hz pero me parece que es la caja donde mejor se comporta el woofer y con un poco de eq creo que se podría dejar plano.


----------



## El Comy

Hola a todos, estoy queriendo hacer un bafle para baja con un parlante de 12 pulgadas. Cuáles serían las medidas adecuadas?

El parlante no es original, es un invento que se haca acá en Cuba con imanes de parlantes radiotécnica  y un casco fundido a 12 pulgadas.


----------



## DJ T3

Por favor. Trata de leer el tema completo.
En el mensaje 4, @Andres Cuenca hizo un grandioso aporte con varios tipos de cajas.
Enlace al post
Lo ideal es realizar las mediciones, y en base a eso, hacer la caja como corresponde
Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas

Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes

Calculo de Cajas Cerradas método de la masa agregada (Leo beranek)

Y por ultimo

Acabado de cajas Acusticas: Lustre a muñeca


----------



## Holas

Hola, buenas noches. Ví que lo han comentado, pero que no lo han hecho, puede ser?. Lo recomiendan?.
freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/11-cubo-18


----------



## jorger

Sin unos cálculos que respalden ese diseño para los parámetros T/S del altavoz, no hay nada que hacer. A menos que quieras jugar con la "suerte".
Un saludo.


----------



## Holas

Es decir que todo depende  del woofer  a utilizar, no?


----------



## jorger

Respuesta rápida: Sí. 
Respuesta larga: En la propia web comentan que funciona con varios modelos de 18", pero eso es un "argumento" muy generalizado y si miras las gráficas verás que uno que usaron para las pruebas da una respuesta bastante horrenda.


----------



## nachoti

Holas dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches. Ví que lo han comentado, pero que no lo han hecho, puede ser?. Lo recomiendan?.
> freespeakerplans.com/plans/14-plans/basscab/11-cubo-18


 Buenos días, con respecto a los subs "cubo" en ese foro se mencionan los modelos de parlantes recomendados, yo armé el de 15" utilizando parlante Eminence tal como lo recomiendan y el resultado ha sido muy satisfactorio. Al usar parlantes diferentes a los recomendados, estaremos en el terreno de la incertidumbre.


----------



## edwindj

Buenas noches, amigos tengo este tipo de parlante para sub que tipo de caja recomienda para su buen rendimiento. El parlante es un sound barrier sb-RC15N. Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## polilapo

Buenas noches, tenes todos los datos para hacerlo vos usando el WindIsd. suerte


----------



## jorger

Veo cosas muy feas en esa hoja de datos.. la hicieron queriendo saltarse la especificación de condiciones en algunos parámetros y otros junto con algunas definiciones las escribieron tipo "si cuela, coló".  Vas a tener que medir los T/S tú mismo  para estar en lo cierto..


----------



## Alejoturismo

Hola, buenas tardes.
Vengo en busca de orientación.

Estoy en miras de armar un subwoofer, la idea es usarlo tanto para música como cine en casa.
Tengo dos modelos en la mira. Analizo los parámetros TS, simulo en WinISD el comportamiento de ambos y son muy parecidos en un reciento de la misma cantidad de litros.
Calculo usarlo en un recinto de unos 165 litros bass reflex. En busca de llegar a una respuesta lo más plana posible en las frecuencias bajas.

Tengo dos modelos en vista que son de la misma marca, Alpine, ambos están casi en el mismo precio y ambos en 6 cuotas sin interés.
Un modelo es de 12" y el otro de 15".

¿Me dan su opinión por favor? ¿Que sub elegirían ustedes?

Estos son los link a las web de cada componente y sus manuales. Debajo una pequeña tabla con los TS.

*Gracias.

12"*
Web del sub de 12" Link
Manual del sub de 12" Manual

*15"*
Web del sub de 15" Link
Manual del sub de 15" Manual



12"15"P RMS650W750WRes. Frec.23hz - 200hz20hz - 400hzSPL84,3db87dbRe3,6 + 3,63,45 + 3,45Le4,42mH4,17mHFs27Hz23HzVas56L100LQms5,637,71Qes0,620,48Qts0,560,45Sd475 cm2775 cm2Xmax24mm20,5mm


----------



## AntonioAA

Primera observacion : No creo que los dos vayan en el mismo volumen de caja ! ( depende de Vas y Qts ) .
Fijate si el fabricante "sugiere" un tamaño ... No todo es variar volumen en el WinIsd . No alejarse demasiado .
Siempre un 15 va a mover mas aire que un 12 , si el volumen es aceptable yo armaria el 15
El rendimiento es 3dB superior ( no es poco ) 
Qts es mejor 
Me extraña Xmax , es poca y menor el el 15"  . 
Si no exageras te van a andar los dos , va en gusto , presupuesto etc


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Son parlantes para coche? Fijate que el de 12 el fabricante recomineda 51 litros.... No suelen usar cajas grandes.

Ese tamaño que propones termina siendo una caja infinita para ambos... no se si vale la pena. Yo use un Rockford P1S4 en una caja de algo mas de 55 litros, como sub para un sistema 2.1, cortado en 125hz y estoy mas que contento.

Otra cosa, esos subs parecen ser doble bobina de 4 ohm, o sea los podes usar en 8 o 2 ohms....

saludos.
Andres,


----------



## Koumori

Hola que tal, tengo una duda, aunque quizá puede que me remitan a algunas cosas que ya se han colocado antes pero aun así me gustaría saber sus opiniones: lo que pasa es que tengo un par de baffles AIWA modelo SX-WZR99YL que no han sido mofidicados en nada (los de la imagen), y si, suenan bien, pero en exteriores suenan bastante mal, los bajos tienden a caer a una distancia algo corta, a eso hay que sumarle que los presté y cuando los traje de vuelta me he dado cuenta que tiraron los baffles y ahora a volumenes no muy altos ya hay resonancias. Entonces buscando un poco descubrí que la caja que usan es una caja paso-banda de cuarto orden y quizá eso contribuya a los bajos pobres en áreas abiertas. Con todo eso en mente me hice la pregunta: valdrá la pena reutilizar los parlantes y armar una caja diferente para un uso variado? (entiendase variado como interiores y exteriores) El asunto está en que no tengo ni idea de cual es la potencia de los parlantes y menos tengo idea de como podría afectar el cambio de caja en la respuesta de frecuencias del parlante, obvio va a haber cosas que si o si van a tener que cambiar, incluso puede que queden mas grandes de lo que son, aunque eso realmente no es problema. Espero sus opiniones, gracias por leerme.


----------



## AntonioAA

Esos son parlantes hogareños para uso interior . Si quieres algo mas robusto , deberias armar algo tipo "profesional" , con parlantes de otro tipo .


----------



## LuisVonka

Usa unos woofer de 8" bien sensibles con una caja acorde y sintonizada a 75 80hz, para exterior va  Ir de lujo


----------



## Koumori

AntonioAA dijo:


> Esos son parlantes hogareños para uso interior . Si quieres algo mas robusto , deberias armar algo tipo "profesional" , con parlantes de otro tipo .





LuisVonka dijo:


> Usa unos woofer de 8" bien sensibles con una caja acorde y sintonizada a 75 80hz, para exterior va  Ir de lujo


gracias a ambos por responder, en cuestión al armado profesional, y de el que por cierto ya vi que colocaron varios comprimidos con informacion al respecto, me gustaría que los parlantes manejen una gama muy amplia de frecuencias aunque no obtenga el nivel de volumen para llenar un evento grande, mas bien es para cosas hogareñas jaja; entonces me preguntaba, que recomiendan mas? 12 o 15"? lo que pasa es que lo que suelo poner de música a veces llega a utilizar frecuencias por debajo de 50hz, y lo que me gustaría, por practicidad y espacio, es que no ocupe sub separados. espero sus respuestas, gracias por sus aportaciones.


----------



## AntonioAA

Lamento decirte que no existe el parlante perfecto ! A mas bajo quieras llegar , mas volumen y potencia necesitas ... Sino hay subs comerciales con parlantes muy especiales que son pequeños y empujan desde muy abajo ...
Siempre conviene el sub activo , sino el crossover se complica para cortar en baja frecuencia y los niveles son muy diferentes .


----------



## ska_gatotw

Koumori dijo:


> gracias a ambos por responder, en cuestión al armado profesional, y de el que por cierto ya vi que colocaron varios comprimidos con informacion al respecto, me gustaría que los parlantes manejen una gama muy amplia de frecuencias aunque no obtenga el nivel de volumen para llenar un evento grande, mas bien es para cosas hogareñas jaja; entonces me preguntaba, que recomiendan mas? 12 o 15"? lo que pasa es que lo que suelo poner de música a veces llega a utilizar frecuencias por debajo de 50hz, y lo que me gustaría, por practicidad y espacio, es que no ocupe sub separados. espero sus respuestas, gracias por sus aportaciones.



Una opción a medio camino es hacer un solo sub por separado que rinda a esas frecuencias,  y los parlantes para el stereo de 100 hz para arriba. En graves no se siente la diferencia en mono o stereo, y muy probablemente en música moderna el grave esté directamente mezclado en mono, así que cero problemas con hacer el sub por separado, un sistema 2.1 en definitiva.

saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Una opción a medio camino es hacer un solo sub por separado que rinda a esas frecuencias,  y los parlantes para el stereo de 100 hz para arriba. En graves no se siente la diferencia en mono o stereo, y muy probablemente en música moderna el grave esté directamente mezclado en mono, así que cero problemas con hacer el sub por separado, un sistema 2.1 en definitiva.
> 
> saludos!


Esa es una  gran solución ... por algo los comerciales abundan asi . Solo hay que contar con un cross activo . Los parlantitos van a trabajar muy "descansados" sin bajas frecuencias , los niveles se ajustan sin problemas , el sub hace lo suyo etc etc , son solo ventajas


----------



## Koumori

Ok, supongo el sub va si o si, ahora bien, un diseño en especifico que les guste para exteriores y que recomienden?
Gracias por sus respuestas. Saludos!


----------



## LuisVonka

Si queres que sea musical, sub frontal, si queres mas Spl algo de rebote...


----------



## Koumori

Ok, para ir seleccionando, que en otra entrada me encontré un ampli y también me dan ganas de armarme uno. Gracias!


----------



## PepeMorgan

Buenas noches a todos, queria preguntar si me pueden dar una mano con el armado de los divisores de frecuencia de unos bafles, les comento el litraje de la caja es de 38.72 Lts y las proporciones son aureas (527x314x234 mm interior) Las medidas son caprichosas ya que los bafles van empotrados en una pared y esas son las medidas maximas para hacerlo. Los componentes que tengo son Woofer LEEA 10" modelo PA 10S son iguales a los XPro PA 10S y Driver LEEA PA44, a continuacion les dejo los parametros que tengo segun el fabricante:

Woofer LEEA PA 10S

Fms: 54.4 Hz
Res: 69.2 Ohm
Qms: 1.82
Rms: 8,1 Kg/s
Qes: 0.21
Cms: 0,14 mm/N
Qts: 0,19
Mms: 43.4 gr
Nref: 2.40%
Re: 6,6 Ohms
Bl: 21.4 N/A
Rp: 39,8 Ohms
SPL: 95,8 dB
Lp: 61.5 mH
Vas: 33,2 l
Cp: 311.9 yF
Le: 1.2 mH

- Diámetro: 10"
- Imán: Ferrita
- Bobina: 2"
- Potencia: 300 W RMS
- Impedancia: 8 Ohms
- Sensibilidad: 94 dB SPL W/1m
- Respuesta en frecuencia: 50 Hz ~ 3000 Hz
- Campana: Aluminio inyectado
bobina 2"

Driver LEEA PA44

Potencia Maxima: 300 W
Potencia RMS: 100 W
Impedancia: 8 Ohms
Sensibilidad: 107 dB SPL W/1m
Respuesta en frecuencia: 1200 Hz ~ 20000 Hz
Bobina: 44 mm
Imán: Ferrita 115 x 15 mm

Arme un divisor de frecuencia paso bajos de primer orden con una bobina de 1 mH hasta ahi todo bien, tengo buenos graves y algo de medios, el problema lo tengo con el Driver el divisor pasa altos lo arme en 3 orden con 1 capacitor 6 uF en serie 1 bobina 0,39 mH en paralelo y 2 capacitores electroliticos de 33 uF unidos por sus polos positivos para lograr un capacitor de 16,5 uF en serie a esto le sume una red de atenuacion para equilibrar las sensibilidades con 1 resistencia en serie de 6,8 oms y 1 resistencia en paralelo de 2,2 oms. El resultado de los agudos-medios no fue satisfactorio, y me encuentro con los siguientes problemas, el driver sigue sonando mas fuerte que el woofer (tendre que aumentar el valor de las resistencias) y ademas los agudos suenan extremadamente chillones y un poco saturados. Todo esto lo probe con un amplificador Phillips de 25 W que tieme un muy buen sonido, pero los bafles van a ser usados con un amplificados Technics de 100 W. Me podran indicar si me estoy equibocando en algo o que valores tendria que modificar? para que el driver suene decentemente. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## LuisVonka

Ojo con los capacitores electrolíticos para los agudos,yo usaría aunque salga mas caro al menos el 60% de la capacidad requerida en poliester( estos dejan pasar mejor la alta frecuencia)...
Por otra parte tal ves esta muy sobre la Fs del driver, supongo que lo cortaste arriba de su fs. 
Es un buen corte el que utilizaste solo queda controlar con tester el valor de la bobina, me paso que siempre algo difiere en la práctica respecto a los cálculos,eso debido a la prolijidad con que uno hace la bobina ,y por último la fase también juega a veces en contra en cortes de orden diferentes...
Pd: que me corrija el que tenga mas experiencia..


----------



## PepeMorgan

LuisVonka dijo:


> Ojo con los capacitores electrolíticos para los agudos,yo usaría aunque salga mas caro al menos el 60% de la capacidad requerida en poliester( estos dejan pasar mejor la alta frecuencia)...
> Por otra parte tal ves esta muy sobre la Fs del driver, supongo que lo cortaste arriba de su fs.
> Es un buen corte el que utilizaste solo queda controlar con tester el valor de la bobina, me paso que siempre algo difiere en la práctica respecto a los cálculos,eso debido a la prolijidad con que uno hace la bobina ,y por último la fase también juega a veces en contra en cortes de orden diferentes...
> Pd: que me corrija el que tenga mas experiencia..



Gracias por contestar Luis. Si, entiendo lo de los condensadores, esto digamos es un prototipo ni bien tenga un resultado aceptable compro los de poliester (solo use esos 2 electroliticos de 33 uF el de 6 uF es poliester x250v) Desconozco la frecuencia de resonancia del driver y lo corte aproximadamente en 2500 - 2400 Hz, Tal vez lo tenga que cortar un poco mas arriba para atenuarlo un poco mas a costa de perder algo de medios. Es correcto lo que digo? Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El primer paso es medir los parámetros T/S de los parlantes y recién con eso se puede empezar a trabajar.
Luego hay que medir la respuesta en frecuencia y fase de ambos parlantes y recién con eso podés empezar a diseñar el baffle y xover usando software.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Esos parlantes no son Leea , son Chinos con esa etiqueta , así que no les creas a los parámetros que te dieron


----------



## Derhund

Hola a todos. hace mucho que no entraba al foro. Les comparto unos gabinetes que se hicieron para una instalación de un restaurant


Este es el Xover



Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

Estaba haciendo unas mediciones, ajustando el crossover y me doy cuenta que a unos 40cm del centro del bafle tengo una gráfica que creo yo que está bastante aceptable (foto adjunta), pero ya me paso a 70cm y empiezo a tener picos y valles.
¿Eso es efectos de la habitación? ¿Me tendré que ir a un lugar abierto para medir?
Ni hablar de CSD, ahí directamente aún no le agarré la mano, me sale todo que parece la cordillera de los andes
Puse un colchón atrás del micrófono para hacer las mediciones

La gráfica corta en 7k por la placa de sonido de la notebook, tendría que usar la placa de sonido de la desktop que es dedicada, seguramente lo haré para mediciones más exhaustivas


----------



## AntonioAA

Si queres medir algo aceptable , tenes que hacerlo al aire libre .... y tener en cuenta reflexiones del piso ( el tipico pozo de respuesta alrededor de los 200Hz ) . Te recuerdo tambien que el microfono de PC suele ser mono por la polarizacion del electret . No podes medir a dos canales a menos que adaptes la entrada de linea polarizando el microfono por tu cuenta .


----------



## Agustinw

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si queres medir algo aceptable , tenes que hacerlo al aire libre .... y tener en cuenta reflexiones del piso ( el tipico pozo de respuesta alrededor de los 200Hz ) . Te recuerdo tambien que el microfono de PC suele ser mono por la polarizacion del electret . No podes medir a dos canales a menos que adaptes la entrada de linea polarizando el microfono por tu cuenta .



Claro, justamente me ocurre eso, me alejo un poco y se me hace tremendo pozo en aprox 200hz, creí que era un tema de la fase de los parlantes invertidas ya que por ahí tengo el cruce del woofer y el mid pero no. Estoy midiendo en mono con el siguiente arreglo System Test.
Tendré que ver cuando podré medir al aire libre, el CSD supongo que para tener una buena medición deberá ser si o si al aire libre.


----------



## AntonioAA

Aca esta explicado el "pozo" :


			Frontiers
		

.... genial Mr. Linkwitz como siempre....
Hay algunos que no solo miden en un parque con vegetacion , sino que levantan parlante como a 3 m ....


----------



## Agustinw

AntonioAA dijo:


> Aca esta explicado el "pozo" :
> 
> 
> Frontiers
> 
> 
> .... genial Mr. Linkwitz como siempre....
> Hay algunos que no solo miden en un parque con vegetacion , sino que levantan parlante como a 3 m ....



Gracias Antonio, excelente información, no había visto ese articulo


----------



## Kebra

Hola gente, luego de varios -o no tantos-  años de haber concluído la puesta a punto de mis baflecitos me dí cuenta que por un motivo u otro, nunca les había "dado rosca", nunca los escuché a volumen elevado. Hace unos días lo hice con algunos temas de Madonna y Genesis para ver como se comportaban: satisfacción absoluta. Esta es una frase que suelo repetir, pero es así: descubrí cosas que jamás había escuchado antes.
¿Qué me llevó a escuhar de ésta manera? Mi novia se compró -luego de escuchar mis bafles y quedar boquiabierta- un equipito mini HiFi de Yamaha, cuyo link es MCR-N570 - Overview - Yamaha - Africa / Asia / CIS / Latin America / Middle East / Oceania
La acompañé al local en una galería del barrio de Belgrano, frente a una plaza, para dar el visto bueno. Yo no daba 5 centavos por el sistema, pero por el tamaño suena bastante bien, obviamente es incomparable con lo que ella escuchó en casa, los medios están medio "escondidos" y el pequeño midbass de los bafles debe tener un Qt tirando a chino para poder emular graves, pero al bajar el nivel de graves desde el amplificador se logra un sonido sin ese "boom boom" característico de los parlantes malos. Tema graves, solucionado. También tuve que bajar los agudos que estaban algo elevados en su posicón 0, y logré un balance bastante aceptable. Los medios, reitero, son flojitos, pero se escuchan. Luego de instalar el sistema y ecualizarlo, ya al volver a casa decidí hacer la escucha a alto volumen: Kebra 1 - Yamaha 0.

Para una oficina o un ambiente pequeño donde no sea necesario calidad excelente, recomendable. 

Solo pasé a comentar esto, saludos....


----------



## Pgarcia

Buenas tardes, me presento por aquí, estoy leyendo varios hilos y veo que hay mucho nivel, trato de hacerme unas cajas de 3 vías y he encontrado mucha información valiosa aquí, aunque no he encontrado (seguro que hay) información para calcular el filtro pasivo de 3 vias, si alguien puede decirme alguna web o libros en los que informarme/estudiar se lo agradecería. Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

En la web hay montones de calculadores de filtros ... ej. Homepage 
Solo que un parlante no es una resistencia simple , por tanto hay que tener montones de consideraciones adicionales. 
Si quieres hacer un filtro apropiado , hay que medir los parlantes y meter la respuesta en uno de los programas de simulación que hay ... 
( Xsim, Lspcad , planilla "Pasive crossover design" de Jeff Bagby , etc )
Ahi si es posible simular la respuesta final mas aproximadamente .
Aqui en el foro hay muchisimos posts sobre como hacerlo , armate de paciencia ...


----------



## ocarbone

Estimadisimos señores 
Respecto de los gabinetes:
A partir de que frecuencia deja de ser importante el calculo del volumen.? . Para medios de 4" o 5" se utilizan gabinete independiente de 1 o 2 litros.  Hay tambien domos para rango medios. El Medios de Leea de 5" era totalmente cerrado.
Respecto a evitar las paredes paralelas, la construccion de gabinetes curvos resulta complicada, es muy interesante el ultimo diseño de Juan Filas, utilizo laminas de MDF finos diseñadas por CAD, encolados cortados por GNC, carisimo y gran desperdicio de madera.  Otra alternativa es utilizar gabinetes de forma de piramide truncada.
Con buen gusto recibo sus comentarios.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Pgarcia

AntonioAA dijo:


> En la web hay montones de calculadores de filtros ... ej. Homepage
> Solo que un parlante no es una resistencia simple , por tanto hay que tener montones de consideraciones adicionales.
> Si quieres hacer un filtro apropiado , hay que medir los parlantes y meter la respuesta en uno de los programas de simulación que hay ...
> ( Xsim, Lspcad , planilla "Pasive crossover design" de Jeff Bagby , etc )
> Ahi si es posible simular la respuesta final mas aproximadamente .
> Aqui en el foro hay muchisimos posts sobre como hacerlo , armate de paciencia ...


Muchas gracias Antonio, voy a mirar los programas que comentas.


----------



## AntonioAA

ocarbone dijo:


> Estimadisimos señores
> Respecto de los gabinetes:
> A partir de que frecuencia deja de ser importante el calculo del volumen.? . Para medios de 4" o 5" se utilizan gabinete independiente de 1 o 2 litros.  Hay tambien domos para rango medios. El Medios de Leea de 5" era totalmente cerrado.
> Respecto a evitar las paredes paralelas, la construccion de gabinetes curvos resulta complicada, es muy interesante el ultimo diseño de Juan Filas, utilizo laminas de MDF finos diseñadas por CAD, encolados cortados por GNC, carisimo y gran desperdicio de madera.  Otra alternativa es utilizar gabinetes de forma de piramide truncada.
> Con buen gusto recibo sus comentarios.
> Saludos a todos.


Como siempre , todo depende de que parlante estemos hablando y sus mediciones ....  a un medio es muy dificil medirle todos los parametros para calcular una caja correcta , suponiendo que lo podamos hacer o confiemos en los datos del fabricante , se calcula igual que un woofer con caja sellada . Cuando no , podemos hacer alguna prueba con caja cerrada y mucha aislacion y medir como se porta .
Respecto al paralelismo de las caras , no encontre referencia de cuanto afecta . Todo depende cuan exquisitos nos pongamos para cubrir todos los aspectos , he visto diseños no solo redondeados sino totalmente "anarquicos" por dentro . Si tienen ventaja audible ... no lo se .
La piramide truncada no deja de ser un buen punto intermedio . 
Lo que es indiscutible es que a mayor rigidez de la caja , mejor resultado ( y aunque sea un woofer , ponerle aislante )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> Respecto a evitar las paredes paralelas, la construccion de gabinetes curvos resulta complicada


Eso de las paredes no-paralelas tiene mas de mito que de verdad: no he encontrado que nadie haya medido el efecto de no usar paralelismo en las caras del baffle y mucho menos he encontrado he encontrado mediciones y explicaciones comprobables...todo ha sido bla bla bla.
Linkwitz (QEPD) se dió cuenta hace mucho tiempo que los baffles cerrados alteran la dispersión del sonido y encontró que el mejor baffle es el que no existe...así que usó configuraciones dipolares abiertas. Por supuesto, esas configraciones no son un juego y hay que ecualizarlas y hacerles muchas cosas...
Te recomiendo que no te preocupés por la forma del baffle, que mientras sea una caja de dimensiones razonables y el diseño sea uno convencional - sellado o bass reflex - te va a funcionar bien.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Linkwitz (QEPD) se dió cuenta hace mucho tiempo que los baffles cerrados alteran la dispersión del sonido y encontró que el mejor baffle es el que no existe...así que usó configuraciones dipolares abiertas.


Yo esperando tener un poco mas de tiempo y  que los parlantes estén un poco mas a tiro para experimentarlos ...
El ladero de Jeff Bagby ( RIP ) , Javad Shadzi construyó un juego hace poco ... Por supuesto que lleva fortuna en parlantes ( de alto Qts ) . Lo consulté siendo que el proviene de cajas tradicionales . No dio una respuesta concreta sobre que le resultaron ... pero en cualquier momento ....
Al menos voy a poner un 12" chinoca en una tabla a ver que pasa....


----------



## ocarbone

Dr. Zoidberg, AntonioAA  Gracias por su amabilidad y paciencia en contestar.
Del Cementerio de parlantes que tengo:
Medios (4) 4" aprox, reparados por mi, tengo que cambiar los tapa polvo de plasticos por unos de tela para que no vibre. 
Woofer (2), Alnico, macana, uno de 4 Ohms y otro de 8 Ohms (Tengo que desarmarlos y cambiar bovinas, unificar bobinas)
Las bobinas son int-out como las de la foto, luego de desarmarlos veremos que puedo encontrar. Tarea dificil encontrar las bobinas 2" de diametro. Laboratorios Montiel en Lugano CABA.
Medios (2) de 6 1/2", reparados por mi. y Como dijo Antonio los Tweeter tendrian que se importados,
Con lo proximo que los voy a molestar es  con la medicion de los Woofers.  
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Con casi todo se puede armar algo al menos pasable ( los milagros se piden en otra parte) ... No aflojar!!
Si vieras con que basuraDe parlantes y amplis arme un 2.1 para el quincho en que nos juntamos a comer asado con los muchachos y como suena pese a todo , te caes de "sentaderas" ... Todo pasa por buen equilibrio, elegir los cruces , que esten en fase ...


----------



## Derhund

Hola a todos. Ya hace rato que no compartía diseños, aquí les dejo un par de los últimos que se hicieron.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Estan lindos! ... contá un poco mas que drivers usaste , cross , etc.... 
Mediste algo?


----------



## Derhund

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estan lindos! ... contá un poco mas que drivers usaste , cross , etc....
> Mediste algo?



Los componentes son: 2 beyma 18lx60, un beyma liberty y un faital HF201.


----------



## naute5

Hola a todos,tengo un cajon subwoofer hecho a medida,pero me atascado con la largura de tubo del Port o desfogue,llevo dias dandole pero veo que necesito ayuda,o soy muy zopenco, dejo las medidas del cajon y las caracteristicas del altavoz :
Estructura de MDF de 19 m/m Alt : 32 Cm Largo 70 Cm y Ancho 22 Cm,usando un calculadora on line me arrojo los Litros cubicos 34.0 y los Pies cubicos : 1,20.
El altavoz es un StudioPro de la casa Piramyd de 10"
Frecuencia frecuente de 45 a 7.000 Hz
Sensibilidad 92db 2.83v / 1m
Diametro de la bobina de voz 1,5"
Frecuencia de resonancia (Fs) 74,8 Hz
Q mecanica (Qms) 11.18
Q electromacnetico (Qes) 2,38
Q Total (cuartos de galon)1,12 pies cubicos
Volumen equivalente de cumplimiento (Vas)1,12 Pies cubicos
Diametro exterior total 10,1"
" " de corte 9,23"
Profundidad 3,625"

Tengo dos mediadas de tubos para el Port,uno de 117 m/m,y otro de 9 m/m Bueno aqui teneis la parrafada y perdonar por el atraco,pero ya que me he liado hacerlo al menos que suene como tiene que ser.
Muchas Gracias de antemano y saludos.
PD:Espero que este sea el sitio correcto ya que he ido dando tumbos por dentro del foro,cosa que se nota que soy novato.


----------



## AntonioAA

Algo tienes muy mal ... Qt no tiene unidades ... y 1,12 es muy alto!
En principio 34 lt es bastante pequeña como caja para esos parametros.
Y como obtuviste los port? es mucha diferencia 117mm a 9 !!
Yo te sugiero que entres nuevamente los datos CUIDANDO LAS UNIDADES .
El fabricante no se sugiere una caja "tipica" en las especificaciones ?


----------



## naute5

AntonioAA dijo:


> Algo tienes muy mal ... Qt no tiene unidades ... y 1,12 es muy alto!
> En principio 34 lt es bastante pequeña como caja para esos parametros.
> Y como obtuviste los port? es mucha diferencia 117mm a 9 !!
> Yo te sugiero que entres nuevamente los datos CUIDANDO LAS UNIDADES .
> El fabricante no se sugiere una caja "tipica" en las especificaciones ?


Hola AntonioAA,gracias por tu respuesta,si tienes razon,lo tengo mal,volvere a calcular los litros y las especificaciones de altavoz estan mal,de ahir el lio que llevo,por mala suerte para mi no tengo otra especificacion,la buscaré por internet,


----------



## AntonioAA

No se si es este tu parlante , pero dice que debes usarlo en caja sellada :








						Home
					

Pyramid Studio Pro WH10 10" Woofer Accordian SurroundQuality replacement woofers for old, blown drivers in P.A. and musical instrument speaker cabinets. These rugged, "road-ready" woofers feature ribbed paper cones, treated cloth accordian surrounds, high power-handling capability, huge...



					www.parts-express.com


----------



## alcides alvarez

Buenos días compañeros, algún diseño de caja para graves pero de uso libre en la calle? Ees para un amigo cristiano y tiene un altavoz de 18" y anda ansioso por hacerle las cajas pero no tiene idea de que hacer.


----------



## AntonioAA

No se puede hacer una caja sin conocer los datos del altavoz  . Que averigüe si el fabricante no sugiere algun diseño .
Cualquier cosa que haga sin saberlo puede andar apenas o muy mal.


----------



## alcides alvarez

AntonioAA dijo:


> No se puede hacer una caja sin conocer los datos del altavoz  . Que averigüe si el fabricante no sugiere algun diseño .
> Cualquier cosa que haga sin saberlo puede andar apenas o muy mal



Si, eso lo entiendo pero no cuento con las especificaciones en este momento. No creo pida muy complejo, más algo sencillo al menos para salir del paso, así es él pero, no tengo nada guardado en mi pc.


----------



## sebsjata

Aprovechando el tema, que tan cierto (mitos urbanos) que las cajas bass reflex para aire libre no sirven?
Hablan que es mejor usar alguna caja con compresión como las folded horn, o band pass, pero yo veo que en PA, conciertos, usan cajas bass reflex


----------



## AntonioAA

De lo poco que se , los Horn tienen mucho mas rendimiento , no asi linealidad y otros efectos indeseados . Por eso se prefiere bass reflex incluso sellada para hogar-HiFi .
Si el requerimiento no es tan grande , sirven para PA tambien ....


----------



## DJ T3

Qué es "PA"?
Por otro lado, en la gran mayoria de lugares que eh ido a tocar, utilizan los del tipo "HORN" para los graves. Nosotros teniamos unos 18'', pero no eran de ese tipo, creo que eran bass reflex, y no, no sirven para lugares muy grandes, se pierden a la distancia. En cambio los tipo horn, tienen mas dispersion, y llegan a mas distancias.


----------



## sebsjata

DJ T3 dijo:


> Qué es "PA"?


PA, Professional Audio, audio profesional, sonorización, marcas como RCF o D.A.S Audio usan subwoofer bass reflex, pero debe ser por lo que comenta Antonio, la linealidad y calidad que ofrece el bass reflex contra un horn que colorea un montón el audio.


----------



## felixreal

Hola!
Desde hace ya tiempo, prácticamente todos los subwoofer que usamos en directos son bass-reflex.
Para compensar la falta de alcance, se hacen arreglos con las posiciones de éstos, consiguiendo mucho más alcance, más coherencia en la fase y reducir su impacto en el escenario.
Hay software predictivo, en el que se introducen los datos del lugar y las cajas que se usarán, así como sus posiciones y se pueden simular todos éstos parámetros, que suelen ser muy exactos.
Esto se suma al uso también de software para tomar mediciones en el sitio en tiempo real, para acabar de ajustarlo.

Por otro lado se usan muchos sub y muy potentes, gracias a los amplificadores clase D.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3

No recuerdo qué banda de musica era, pero ellos miraban el lugar, calculaban a "ojimetro" las dimensiones, y buscaban un disquet entre un monton, y lo ponian en la consola. Obvio era totalmente digital, tanto control de volumen, como ecualizadores y demas (creo que Yamaha). Y asi sonaban excelente en todos los ambientes.
Y obvio ni hablar de potencias y cajas.
Yo creo que hay varias opciones;
Si no tienes presupuesto ni espacio, un bass reflex es lo que va.
Si no tienes presupuesto pero si espacio, unos horn.
Si tienes presupuesto pero no espacio, un par de LineArray.
Si tienes todo, mezcla de linearray con cajas esparcidas por el lugar, procesadores, delay y demas para cubrir fisicamente todo el lugar.

La mejor es la ultima, pero ya tienes que manejarte al nivel de grupos como RollingStone, Madonna, GunsN'Rose, etc...


----------



## Fogonazo

felixreal dijo:


> Hola!
> _*Hay software predictivo, en el que se introducen los datos del lugar y las cajas que se usarán, así como sus posiciones y se pueden simular todos éstos parámetros, que suelen ser muy exactos.*_
> Esto se suma al uso también de software para tomar mediciones en el sitio en tiempo real, para acabar de ajustarlo.








						Programa Freeware de predicciones acústicas
					

Me acabo de encontrar este programa que parece ser un "Joya", predice el SPL dentro de un ambiente de acuerdo a la localización del reproductor. Y creo que también analiza el comportamiento de cajas (Todavía no llegue).     http://gpa.hms2k.cl/index.html




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## Futuro

Hola colegas y amigos.Quiero hacer un equipo 2.1,para lo cual tengo un Bajo de 15 pulgadas con las siguientes caracteristicas:
SPL 98Db 1w/1m
Frecuencia:21Hz - 1.8 Kz.
Fs 21 Hz.
Qt 0.37.
Vas 18.53 Ft al cuadrado.
Para caja Sellada o Ventilada.
Marca: Pyramid
Modelo;PW1558-US
15 Pulgadas.
No tengo programas de calculo de bafles,ni se usarlos ya que con bafles muy poco trabajo.
Quisiera hacer la caja para el Woofer sellada ya que ocuparía menos espacio y es para escuchar lo mas nitido posible y sin coloraciones las cuales producen las cajas porteadas o ductadas.
Mis dudas son las siguientes:
1-¿Puedo hacer la caja sellada sin necesidad de tanto calculo o lo requiere?
2-Si uso un sub-woofer de tales caracteristicas de 15" ¡puedo usar los satelites sellados con bocinas de medios de 3" y tweters Domo sin ningún problema? ¡Claro diseñando un respectivo crossover de 3 vias!
Espero la ayuda u orientación que puedan darme al respecto.Saludos y exitos.
PD: Adjunto una foto frontal del woofer para que tengan una idea del modelo,tambien se le conoce como super blu de Pyramid.


----------



## AntonioAA

No se puede hacer nada bueno sin mediciones ni calculos ... Te sugiero busques el modelo de woofer en el fabricante, suelen proveer informacion de la caja sugerida .
Sin medir no se puede saber hasta que frecuencia responde bien como para empalmar con los satelites , tambien es necesario conocer la respuesta de estos , para saber si llegan hasta dicha frecuencia.
Hay muchos modelos y cada uno tiene sus particularidades , no se puede adivinar .


----------



## Futuro

Buen dia Amigo,gracias por responder.No consigo datos sobre estos parlantes en la red.
Por eso es que decido hacer una caja sellada por varios factores.Según he escuchado las cajas selladas no requieren tanto calculo margen error y se pueden afinar con guata o fibra en tal caso de que la caja sea pequeña y requiera mas litraje.Y lo otro es que la quiero para escuchar musica de cuerdas (Guitarra,arpas,bajo y maracas)Osea quiero mas fidelidad que retumbe.Aca adjunto algunas fotos para ver si alguien del foro las conoce.Según la fabrica Pyle Audio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aguirre606 dijo:


> No consigo datos sobre estos parlantes en la red.


Entonces leé esto y seguí las instrucciones para medirlos como corresponde:





						Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas
					

Hoy vamos a intentar solucionar un problema chico que todo el mundo se lo toma como grande, medir los archifamosos parámetros T/S, seamos sinceros, armamos potencias, preamplificadotes, alarmas, circuitos con una complejidad endiablada y… ¡funcionan! Osea, lo hacemos bien, leemos, medimos...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				





aguirre606 dijo:


> Según he escuchado las cajas selladas no requieren tanto calculo margen error y se pueden afinar con guata o fibra en tal caso de que la caja sea pequeña y requiera mas litraje


Eso es mentira. Lo que si es verdad es que son "mas resistentes" a los cambios en los parámetros de los parlantes, pero una caja sellada sin diseño es eso: una caja sin diseño --> construida sin tener idea de como va a sonar. Además, la variación de volumen que podés lograr con el relleno es de un 15% o 20% como máximo, pero sin tener idea de cual es el volumen necesario ese porcentaje no sirve para nada.

*Moraleja:*
Cualquier baffle debe calcularse y diseñarse con el mismo respeto que se calcula y diseña cualquier otro aparato de audio. Si vos no querés medir y no querés calcular, todo OK, pero no preguntés en el foro por que acá tenemos otra filosofía muy distinta a la tuya.


----------



## AntonioAA

Si son ciertos los parametros que dice y si no me equivoco en algun calculo , necesitarias una caja de unos 180lts . No me responsabilizo ....
No se puede adivinar la respuesta final como para empalmar con los satelites .


----------



## Futuro

Aah ok,bueno seria experimentar y si no da resultados positivos venderlo.Como dije no quiero un golpe exagerado sino algo mas nitido.Una caja de 180 litros cerrada.Voy a buscar a ver que encuentro.Muchas gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Ese volumen seria para un Qtc de 0,7 ... la mas ideal posible . Si achicas tendras mas "golpe" , mas grande no sirve.


----------



## Futuro

Gracias,encontre este video interesante ¿Que opinas? Segun este video la caja seria como de cincuenta y algo de litros.


----------



## DJ T3

Mejor lee en el foro para hacer las cosas bien.
Mayormente lo que hay en Youtube no hay que tomarlo tan en serio, a menos que tengas experiencia.
Los recursos sugeridos sobre cajas acusticas (bafles), son lo mas simple que hay, y no tenes que andar adivinando.
Por otro lado, creo que te conviene un bass reflex en vez de sellada


----------



## Futuro

Buen día amigos y buen comienzo de año. Les comento que al final como no consegui las caracteristicas del woofer lo vendí a otro que no se como va calcularle una caja.
   Ahora tengo el siguiente proyecto. Hacer 2 cajas monitores sencillos para un par de parlantes Peavey Black Window y 2 Tweters.
   Lo mas simple de fabricar lo consegui en la misma pagina de la Peavey. Un Manual de las cajas Continental 115,sale el esquema con las medidas generales pero solo falta una. La medida del tamaño del hueco o puerto de sintonía. Según el plano lo que medio entiendo de Ingles dice que la caja es eficiente de 59 litros y que con su parlante original tiene una respuesta de frecuencía de 64 Hz - 20 Kh.
   Y un SPL de 103 Db. Como yo no se manejar programas de calculo solo pido si podrían ayudarme para averiguar o calcular el puerto de sintonía adecuado para el parlante Black Window de 15.
   Nota: Adjunto los extractos del manual con los datos.


----------



## Fogonazo

Aplicando regla de 3 simple puedes conseguir el alto de la ranura de sintonia de esta imagen, el ancho es de 19 1/4 - 2 espesores de la madera que emplees


----------



## Futuro

Muchas gracias. Dice el dicho que dos cabezas piensan más que una,je,je,je. Creo que quieres decir el alto en vez del ancho.Saludos y éxitos.


----------



## Fogonazo

aguirre606 dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Dice el dicho que dos cabezas piensan más que una,je,je,je. Creo que quieres decir el alto en vez del ancho.Saludos y éxitos.


Para el *ancho* ya tienes la fórmula (*19´ 1/4 - 2* espesores de la madera que emplees).
Suponiendo que se emplee MDF de *20 *el *ancho *de la ranura sería: *449 mm*

La regla de 3 simples es para el *alto, *habría que hacer una ampliación del dibujo, sobre el propio dibujo medir el alto de la ventana y luego calcular el *valor real* aplicando "Regla de 3 simple".


----------



## DLira

Que tal compañeros.

Me surge una duda para poder armar una caja, sobre todo las dimensiones, compre un subwoofer JBL Stage 810 y en el manual indica que se pueden hacer dos cajones, uno sellado y otro ventilado.

Pienso armar el diseño ventilado el cual indica que 12 litros es lo ideal para la caja, en las imágenes que adjunto están dos diseños de cajones con la misma longitud del puerto como lo indica el manual, ambos diseños son de 12 litros, lo que no se, es si ¿cualquiera es valido aun que tengan dimensiones diferentes, o hay que calcular esas dimensiones (alto, largo, ancho) para poder dar el mejor resultado posible?

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

Lo ideal para hacerlo bien, es a traves de los parámetros TS, que gentilmente el Doc. Z, y juanfilas dieron sus conocimientos.

Si quieres seguir el diseño sugerido por el fabricante, puedes optar por cualquiera de los diseños, dependiendo del fin y uso a emplear


----------



## AntonioAA

Suelen recomendar , para disminuir resonancias , evitar las dimensiones iguales , con lo cual el "a" no seria el mas conveniente por ser mas cuadrado ... pero si el fabricante lo dice ....


----------



## DLira

@DJ T3 si tome en cuenta los parámetros, pero la duda era si había alguna regla a seguir para calcular el alto, largo y ancho.

@AntonioAA los diseños a y b que agregue yo mismo los hice, no son diseños que el fabricante incluya en el manual, como tenia mis dudas de las dimensiones, por eso pregunte mejor antes de hacer los cortes, que por cierto, que buena pista me acabas de dar de que no deben ser las mismas dimensiones de los lados, me encontré con la siguiente *pagina* que te ayuda precisamente para calcular las resonancias y te dice cuales son los mejores ratios, para así mismo poder elegir las mejores dimensiones de la caja.

Saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA

La mayoria de las veces no te permite dimensiones "perfectas" , pero hay que tener en cuenta el criterio al menos .
Muy buena esa pagina , hace mucho que no la recorría , tiene montones de calculos utiles .


----------



## RichieV

Buenos días compañeros del audio, ojalá me puedan ayudar con esta idea que tengo:

Tengo una planta de bajo behringer bxd4500 de 450W  a 4 ohm y quisiera construir una caja de 2 o 4 parlantes. Soy aficionado a la música (no profesional) y la idea es que suene lo mejor posible, pero teniendo en cuenta que es un hobbie (no debe ser muy caro).
Es importante también que la caja sea lo más pequeña posible (quisiera ponerle ruedas) ya que el transporte es pequeño también y me gustaría que tenga buena respuesta en el rango alto (por el sonido del slap o quizás un solo alrededor de los 5-10khz).
Que me recomiendan en todo (cajas, construcción, tamaño del parlante, marcas, precios etc)?
Se que es bastante pero cualquier agua será bien recibida.

Gracias


----------



## el_patriarca

Lo mejor y barato
De respuesta compleja pero sencillo
Casero y artesanal pero profesional


----------



## RichieV

el_patriarca dijo:


> Lo mejor y barato
> De respuesta compleja pero sencillo
> Casero y artesanal pero profesional


Hola el_patriarca, 

quizás no me hice entender:


Lo mejor posible.... entiendo que hay parlantes y equipos super caros de muy buen sonido, también hay muy baratos de muy mal sonido y hay intermedios, quizás alguna joya buena bonita y barata o que cumpla con 2 de 3... como desconozco completamente el tema por eso pido ayuda.
Aquí no entendí, por eso pido ayuda...
No tengo el conocimiento suficiente para aventurarme a hacer yo mismo una caja y entiendo que eso es un arte, sin embargo, se que muchas personas por vender te pueden hacer una caja cualquiera que quizás podría ser mejor y te llenan de información incorrecta solo por concretar la vendta. La pregunta va dirigida a tener una idea general sobre que debería pedir a la persona que va a hacer la caja o si me están proponiendo una idea de caja, quizás complementar con alguno de sus consejos o de plano darme cuenta que es mejor no mandar a hacer la caja con esa persona... 
Se que uds tienen mucha experiencia y que cualquier consejo seguro me va a enviar por el camino correcto e incluso si debo tomar alguna decisión o compromiso (un poco más de dinero o mezcla parlantes por ejemplo), sea con algo de conocimiento sin perder dinero.

Gracias de todos modos por contestar ( si era a mi, porque hasta en eso me despisto )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

RichieV dijo:


> No tengo el conocimiento suficiente para aventurarme a hacer yo mismo una caja *y entiendo que eso es un arte*,


No es un arte excepto pintar o enchapar la caja, el diseño de un baffle es ciencia pura y sin conocimiento e información no vas a lograr saber NADA de la caja ni del parlante...como tal vez tampoco lo sepa quien te la vende excepto una marca importante.
Si querés estudiar el tema del diseño de los baffles, en el foro tenés información y referencia a trabajos externos como para que te entretengas 5 o 6 años estudiando...


----------



## RichieV

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No es un arte excepto pintar o enchapar la caja, el diseño de un baffle es ciencia pura y sin conocimiento e información no vas a lograr saber NADA de la caja ni del parlante...como tal vez tampoco lo sepa quien te la vende excepto una marca importante.
> Si querés estudiar el tema del diseño de los baffles, en el foro tenés información y referencia a trabajos externos como para que te entretengas 5 o 6 años estudiando...


Gracias, si he estado revisando y leído algunas cosas que me parecieron super interesantes, entre otras que todo depende del parlante por lo que si alguien tiene una recomendación con respecto a lo que hay en el mercado sería un buen punto de partida para mi.... muchas gracias!


----------



## elucches

Hola. Los sistemas acústicos para producir música (como lo que querés hacer) difieren de los sistemas para reproducirla: en los segundos se busca que no alteren el sonido que deben reproducir, mientras que en los primeros cada músico busca que produzcan el sonido que a él le gusta.
Acá hay algunos diseños (hechos por el fabricante mismo) para parlantes Eminence, por ejemplo.
(Saludos a todos los audiófilos, melómanos, y en general curiosos por todo lo relacionado con sonido y vibración, del foro).


----------



## Axel31

Estoy leyendo el hilo, y no encuentro la respuesta a una pregunta, que seguro es bien fácil:
En una caja, con bass reflex trasero: ¿cambia algo si tapo la salida trasera y pongo el mismo tubo que había detrás, delante?.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Axel31 dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el hilo, y no encuentro la respuesta a una pregunta, que seguro es bien fácil:
> En una caja, con bass reflex trasero: ¿cambia algo si tapo la salida trasera y pongo el mismo tubo que había detrás, delante?.


Si cambia , si queda en una Caja Bass Reflex Diantero.


----------



## Axel31

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si cambia , si queda en una Caja Bass Reflex Diantero.


Ya hombre, pero ¿cambia algún parámetro?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Axel31 dijo:


> Ya hombre, pero ¿cambia algún parámetro?


!Huuuuuum , buena pregunta esa , no se !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

No importa donde pongas el tubo, el comportamiento es el mismo excepto algunas condiciones particulares que no te van a interesar...


----------



## Axel31

Ya, estoy leyendo de los parámetros t/s, sobre cajas, ports, aunque al final vaya a usar una caja, que nada tiene que ver con los altavoces que tengo, pero voy viendo de qué va esto. Lo de fabricar una caja yo, por ahora me queda muy grande y ahora mismo me sería imposible. Quizás cuando sepa bastante más del tema y sepa dónde me estoy metiendo. Los medios que voy a usar tienen el corte de frecuencia inferior en 180 Hz, pocos graves van a reproducir, imagino que dará igual, en este caso, tapar o no el bass reflex. la suspensión superior del cono del altavoz es prácticamente plana, con unas rugosidades, para permitir el movimiento, pero no tiene mucha excursión.


----------



## DJ T3

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No importa donde pongas el tubo, el comportamiento es el mismo excepto algunas condiciones particulares que no te van a interesar...


Te refieres a cancelacion acustica por desfasaje en la salida de sintonia?



Axel31 dijo:


> imagino que dará igual, en este caso, tapar o no el bass reflex


Para sonidos medios, no hace falta una gran caja, hasta te diria que no hace falta una caja. Imagina que hay parlantes para medios, que la parte trasera está completamente sellada.

Y por cierto, es "tubo de sintonía", bass reflex es un tipo de construccion de cajas acusticas


----------



## Axel31

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y por cierto, es "tubo de sintonía", bass reflex es un tipo de construccion de cajas acusticas


Es verdad, se me escapó ese nombre... gracias por contestar.


DJ T3 dijo:


> Para sonidos medios, no hace falta una gran caja, hasta te diria que no hace falta una caja. Imagina que hay parlantes para medios, que la parte trasera está completamente sellada.


Hombre, son de 8 pulgadas, los compré hace unos meses y ahí los tengo, en sus cajas. Los quiero poner en unos bafles que me encontré, que están en buen estado. Ya sé que lo suyo es hacer la caja tú, calculando, etc. Pero yo no sé y ahora mismo lo tengo fatal para ponerme a hacer unas cajas. Puede haber suerte y que suene bien, o ser un desastre y sonar fatal, pero voy a hacerlo, en cuanto reciba unos condensadores que estoy esperando.

Para mi equipo de música, he usado estas cajas (quitando los altavoces y tweeters que traen):





						auna Pro PA-220 Pareja de Altavoces PA - Altavoces de 3 vías, 2x200W RMS, Subwoofer 20cm (8"), Twitter Horn, Bass Reflex, Carcasa de Madera, Recubrimiento de Fieltro, Asas de Transporte, Negro : Amazon.es: Electrónica
					

Compra online auna Pro PA-220 Pareja de Altavoces PA - Altavoces de 3 vías, 2x200W RMS, Subwoofer 20cm (8"), Twitter Horn, Bass Reflex, Carcasa de Madera, Recubrimiento de Fieltro, Asas de Transporte, Negro en Amazon. Precios bajos todos los días.



					www.amazon.es
				



Estos medios:








						Hertz SV 200 L en Solocaraudio.
					

Hertz SV 200 L. Mid Woofer Hertz de 8". Imán de ferrita. Impedancia 4 Ohm. Comprar Hertz SV 200 L en SoloCarAudio. Envío GRATIS en más de 1400 productos. Financiación.




					www.solocaraudio.com
				



Y estos tweeters:








						SPL Audio System T 10x2 en Solocaraudio.
					

Supertweeters de compresión SPL Audio System. Potencia máxima 200 Watios. Comprar Supertweerters SPL Audio System T 10x2 en SoloCarAudio. Envío GRATIS en más de 1400 productos. Financiación.




					www.solocaraudio.com
				



Y suenan bastante bien, ¿suerte?. Por supuesto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DJ T3 dijo:


> "Te refieres a cancelacion acustica por desfasaje en la salida de sintonia?"


!Jo creo que es mas un problema de donde metes lo tubo ( sitio ) , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DJ T3 dijo:


> Te refieres a cancelacion acustica por desfasaje en la salida de sintonia?


No hay cancelación por que el port y el parlante irradian en diferentes rangos de frecuencia.
Yo pensaba en las variaciones del campo reverberante por la diferencia entre los puntos de radiacion y los eventuales rebotes en la pared trasera...


----------



## unmonje

Axel31 dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el hilo, y no encuentro la respuesta a una pregunta, que seguro es bien fácil:
> En una caja, con bass reflex trasero: ¿cambia algo si tapo la salida trasera y pongo el mismo tubo que había detrás, delante?.


Si cambian las *distancias*, entonces  cambia la *sintonia* y por ende, cambia el* efecto buscado.*.. Hay manuales interminables y fórmulas para calcular esos gabinetes.   Ya está casi todo inventado en estos temas. Después, cada quien gasta su tiempo a gusto.

Baffle Ideal


----------



## Axel31

Era más bien una duda que tenía, no trato de inventar nada. Simple curiosidad.


----------



## switchxxi

Solo dejo esto como curiosidad de como influye los largos de los tubos en las frecuencias (ademas de que tiene buena información):






*Aparece como no disponible pero en Youtube se ve bien.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes

switchxxi dijo:


> Solo dejo esto como curiosidad de como influye los largos de los tubos en las frecuencias (ademas de que tiene buena información):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aparece como no disponible pero en Youtube se ve bien* !


Quizaz lo auctor del video No queiras que su Video sea visto anoser exclusivamente en youtubi


----------



## Axel31

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No importa donde pongas el tubo, el comportamiento es el mismo excepto algunas condiciones particulares que no te van a interesar...


Cualquier cosa que me expliques me va a interesar, si no lo entiendo en ese momento, ya busco información en el foro, o donde sea. Siempre que tú quieras explicarlo, por supuesto.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes, mucho sin postear nada. Bueno retomo el hilo con un nuevo proyecto (anteproyecto diria).
Hace varios meses recibi un ampli technics que destine a mi tallercito. Pero ete aqui que no tenia bafles para el equipo, asi que empece a ver que le armaba.  Evidentemente me fui directo a la pagina de madisoundspeakerstore y despues de babearme sanamente con todo lo que hay empece a sacar calculos de costos + shiping + impuestos aduaneros y........ momentaneamente (sin entrar en detalle del por que, que sabemos es de publico conocimiento) poner en la puerta de mi casa dos parlantitos de 6/7 pulgadas y un tweeter de domo de seda o ring radiator salia la modica suma de unos U$S 576 billete, traducido a pesos unos 162.000- ( y estoy hablando de calidad media tipo sb acoustics, vifa, peerles o por ahí).
El valor esta fuera de lo que tenia intensiones de gastar. Por lo tanto empece a ver en el mercado que me ofrecian. Verdaderamente hay mucho, pero casi nada confiable, no hay datos, ni paginas que tengan los parametros t/s. Asi que intente nuevamente con un viejo conocido GBAudio (para aquello que no lo conozcan unos de los pocos fabricantes nacionales que quedan aun), luego de hablar con gabriel (su dueño) me ofrecio unos woofer de 6¨ y me paso los t/s y la curva de impedancia , si asi quede yo tambien.  Luego de meter todo en el winISD obtuve la caja que te da por defecto de 11lts con un corte en f-3 de 60hz y a mi gusto la lleve a unos 15 lts con un corte en f-3 de 45hz.
Segun el productor el parlante responde linealmente hasta 1800/2000 hz, punto en que me recomendo cortarlo.  Pero por lo pronto veo (a mi entender) un lindo producto donde esta muy equilibrado la respuesta en baja frecuencia con el volumen de la caja, y si nos vamos al costo tambien diria que es equilibrado, sale unos $17500- o sea unos U$S63- arox. libres evidentemente del shiping e impuestos. 
En los adjuntos les dejo la imagen del WinISD y los parametros t/s. Tiene un spl de 90.5 db, tambien mas que razonable. Pero no todo es ideal, no me convence mucho la respuesta en alta frecuencia (evidentemente no lo tengo en mano para medirlo) pero si llega hasta 1800 hz se hace no tan amigable para un 2 vias, o habria que buscarle un tweeter bastante copado. Por otro lado por muy poca diferencia hay parlantes linea sb acoustics o similares (que rondan los U$S70/80) que tienen un rango de frecuencias muy parecido pero un poco mas amplio de 50 a 2500 hz pero con un volumen de caja de unos 24/30 lis.  Y si nos vamos a unos U$S 100 tenemos  parlantitos de entre 5 / 6 pulgadas con un rango de 40 a 2500 hz con volumenes de caja de entre 15 a 24 lts.  
Evidentemente todo la anterior no seria discutible
 si no tuviesemos los impedimentos y los altisimos costos de improtacion . Es por este motivo que se me ocurrio poner anteproyecto, y pedir al que lo lea su impresion de este parlante, quedo a la espera de sus comentarios. Por mi parte mi idea era de un bafle que cubrise el rango 40-20000, pero no a un costo tan alto como el que calcule (solo nombre parlantes a eso hay que sumarle el resto) pero veo una linda posibilidad con este woofer.
Bien todo lindo con el woofer pero ahora viene lo mas complicado el tweeter. Evidente que si no importo y compro el gb voy a tener que conseguir algo en el mercado local o bien recuperar algo que tenga en el taller. Revolviendo encontre dos candidatos unos tweeter tonahlle de domo de seda (regulares, un poco chillones y habria que cortarlos en 3k como minimo y con un notch en su fs) y unos leea (si leea) hf20 de los cuales no tengo aun las mediciones (pero calculo que por la epoca y lo que recuerdo deben andar por ahi con los cortes del tonahle aunque espero que suenen mucho mejor, una vez medidos subo los datos y curvas). Todo esto de lo que dispondria me lleva a tener un hermoso valle en media frecuencia que es inllenable con dos traductores solos, entonces.... por que no un tres vias (a pesar de las complicaciones en los divisores), entonces para esto recupere unos medios gb audio de 5¨ que calzan casi justos entre 500 y 2500hz. 
Como podran ver al sumar parlantes aumentamos el tamaño de la caja o bien hacer dos una para woofer y la otra sellada para medio y tweeter.
Bueno no los quiero abrumar mas con comentarios espero sus muy bien considerados consejos. Un gran saludo.


----------



## unmonje

¿ y la pregunta concreta sería ?    Estoy por reconsiderar las virtudes de la "elección múltiple " que siempre critiqué. Había sido que tenía potencial .
Mi pensamiento me remitió inmediatamente a las técnicas de  redacción de cartas empresariales,  en la escuela secundaria.
Los profesores nos decian :
Cuando soliciten colaboración u otro asunto semejante , denle a los destinatarios, todo claro, simple, resumido y que puedan responder, sin que les insuma mucho tiempo, porque eso, los suele poner de  mal humor o no los anima . 


Me inclino por el término medio del proyecto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ y la pregunta concreta sería ?


La pregunta está completa y descripta en términos de los que conocemos el tema de los parlantes. Por desgracia la información es insuficiente para dar una sugerencia, aunque es muy probable que ocurra lo que @sergio rossi opina. Debería tratar de obtener los parámetros T/S de los parlantes y tratar de simular la respuesta en frecuencia para ver si podemos encontrar los mejores puntos de cruce.
Lamentablemente le han regalado un equipo stereo lo que le impide multiamplificar y corregir selectivamente cada parlante.


----------



## AntonioAA

Yo logré un baflecito "decente" hace mucho con un parlante GB como el que mencionas con un tweeter muy medio pelo ... pero no maravilloso.
Lo que planteas es la eterna disyuntiva del 2 vias .
Lo que yo intentaria es conseguir de afuera ( aqui hay quien trae tambien y no exagerado) un tweeter decente de bajo Fs .
Hace poco mi Hija de trajo unos Dayton de USA de 23 U$S con bellas specs.....
Con eso hay un importante ahorro.
Otra que vengo "jugando" es con DSPs y es otro mundo!! tenes EQ parametrico y cross de enormes pendientes infinitamente ajustables.
Lo que he logrado hacer con un par de amplis Sansui muy viejos es "cortarlos" y separar  Pre-out y Amp-in e intercalar los cross de Dr. Z y otros que hay por ahi para bi-amplificar . Gran ventaja : corte de 24dB/oct con lo cual el tweeter puede ir mas abajo sin sufrir tanto .
Con un par plaquetitas con TDA7293 tendrias todo resuelto.

Espero que algo de esto te sirva .
PD: Tambien hay plaquetitas Clase D muy baratas y que las moves con fuente de PC!! ... pero pueden tener problemas con los analogico.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia. gracias por sus comentarios. Gracias especialmente Dr.Zoidberg por su refuerzo a mi solicitud. 
En estos dias mido el resto de los parlantes y subo algo mas armado. 
AntonioAA, mi idea es armar unos baflecitos dentro de lo normal para mi taller, nada de biamplificacion ni nada de activo. Voy a medir el resto y vere que sale, prefiero (a priori) tener que dedicarles mas tiempo a evaluar bien los cortes y los divisores pasivos. 
Bueno continua el preproyecto.  ja ja.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

sergio rossi dijo:


> En estos dias mido el resto de los parlantes y subo algo mas armado.


Para "tantear" el comportamiento en el WinISD asegurate de cargar las inductancias que te resultan en la medición de los parámetros T/S y de decirle al WinISD que haga la simulación usando esas inductancias (hay que marcar algo por ahí). De esa forma la simulación va a "dibujar" las caídas de SPL en alta frecuencia y vas a poder estimar que tal se va a comportar el sistema.
*Por acá* estoy haciendo algo parecido con el rejunte de parlantes que tenía guardado en casa, pero lo suspendí hasta esta época que hace un poco mas de calor y así poder medir cómodamente en la terraza de mi casa


----------



## sergio rossi

Sip. el z es un valor que no me pasaron dentro de los parametros. Ya se lo reclamo a gb. Gracias por los consejos.  
Ja ja yo hago lo mismo va llegando la primavera va llegando la epoca de midiciones al aire libre.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes, como prometi, mediciones de los tweeter tonhalle y de los gb audio de 5''. 

Esta es la grafica de spl y de impedancia del tweeter, como se puede apreciar, y sabiendo que su fs es de 1038hz, seria utilizable a partir de alrrededor de los 2400hz (y siempre pensando en ponerle un notch en fs).


Para el medio gb5 lo mismo spl e impedancia.  Como se puede ver por su curva de impedancia su rango de respuesta ideal seria entre 200 a 2000hz. (se lo puede estirar un poquito en alta como para cruzarlo con el tweeter. 


Bien, por ahora no van dando tan mal, a mi criterio, pero tengo que hacer un tres vias si o si con estos componentes. (recordar que el woofer es el gb6 que esta en post anteriores).
Mas tarde voy a medir el leea hf20 a ver que da. pero no espero mucho mas que del tonhalle. es un driver de unos 40 años.
Dejo esto a ver que les parece. Quedo a la espera de sus comentarios. Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Casi casi que podria ser 2 vias me parece .... Se ven lindos .


----------



## sergio rossi

hola antonio. Me parece te estas confundiendo. el que subi es el medio y el tweeter. Ya los tenia armados en un baflecito juntos pero le faltabannnnnnnnn gravessssss. ja ja. Estos dos complementarian con el gb de 6¨ que esta posteado antes. 
Tendria que poder medir el gb6 para ver hasta donde lo puedo llevar en alta frecuencia. pero para eso lo tendria que comprar. Vos que armaste unos baflecitos con este no tendras las curvas y mediciones?


----------



## AntonioAA

Ahora entiendo! . Con ese mid no vas a tener problema de agregar el 6" en 3 vias !! 
La unica limitante el el tamaño de la bobina para cortar abajo . Pero en 1 Khz seriamos todos felices con un tamaño razonable.

De mi baflecito no me quedo registro , ya que fue un proyecto con un parlante que me fabricaron aca , que no funciono bien .
Con ese ensaye la alineacion temporal fisica ( y como medirla ) . Pero no tenia graves.....

Posteriormente lo quiso un amigo y justamente le hice comprar ese woofer .
Use el mismo cross y cambió mucho , y como media bien no seguí todo el "protocolo" ....
Hice un unico 3 vias que fue un Sansui  historico al cual cambie tweeter y reformé cross .
La gran recomendacion y lo mas complicado es lograr buenos "reverse null" en ambos cruces .


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola antonio. Si los 3 vias son dificiles. Yo empece con un 3 vias como primera experiencia y te puedo asegurar que modifique los crossover como 4 veces (ahora suena comoo deberia sonar) pero bue si no se hacen macanas no se aprende. 
Si lo que escribiste es la idea. No me gusta mucho porque el bafle se me va del tamaño deseado y que es ademas el que me queda para no tener que modificar la estanteria donde iria. Pero bueno el que quiere celeste que le cueste. Por lo que me decis el gb6 anda bien entonces, es asi?.


----------



## AntonioAA

Como te dije , anduvo bien .
Si ya tenes listo el par anterior ... porque no haces un gabinete nuevo solo para el woofer? ... te daria mas libertad para acomodarlo ....
Y si ya esta el anterior ajustado , solo te queda el cross woofer-mid
Yo termino de hacer unas cajitas para un par mid-tweeter para reutilizar unos que tenia arrumbados . Los estoy usando en 2.1 activos , pero bien puede ser tu caso .


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes.  Mediciones de un dinosaurio, leea hf20.
Impedancia, como verán la resistencia en continua es de alrededor de los 9 ohm. tiene una fs de 1682hz con un pico no muy alto pero con varios picos sucesivos, respuesta aceptable entre 3k y 12k,  bueno supongo que un dinosaurio no tan malo para la época.  

Spl. concuerda con lo que escribí en la parte de impedancia.  



Bien, para mi proyecto, ya que su fs sea tan alta lo deja de lado. El otro tema es que al ser una bocina tiene ese sonido latoso bien típico de los 70. Por mi parte creo que lo dejo descartado. Espero sus comentarios dado a que esperaba ocultamente más de este tweeter. O por lo menos tenía la impresión que me iba a dar una sorpresita.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Si pensas en un 3 vias, podes usar el 3FE25 de FaitalPRO. En realidad es un fullrange, pero lo cortas como queres.

Yo lo use como medio en un 3 vias (canal central de un 5.1), usando dos faitalpro 5FE100 como bajos, el 3FE25 como medio y un TW americanVOX TDW26 que es igual o mejor que el Tonhalle (y mas barato).

Si queres tengo todas las mediciones.

Saludos,
Andres-.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola buenas noches aadf.  Se agradece la info.  Si tenes las mediciones subilas así las puedo analizar. desde ya te lo agradezco. saludos. En mi caso el tweeter y el medio ya los tengo, solo tengo que agregar el woofer.
Antonio, buenas noches. a tu pregunta 


AntonioAA dijo:


> Si ya tenes listo el par anterior ... porque no haces un gabinete nuevo solo para el woofer? ... te daria mas libertad para acomodarlo ....
> Y si ya esta el anterior ajustado , solo te queda el cross woofer-mid


El crossover entre medio y tweeter si esta ok. el tema es el gabinete, rejunte de otro sistema armado para mi casa que no entra de ninguna manera en donde debería de ir. Así que tengo que volver a hacerlo. Por eso quería meter todo en uno. Pero bueno, la necesidad o mejor lo que me de mejor a nivel parlantes va a determinar la forma de los gabinetes .
pero tenes razón en que solo me quedaría el cross inferior. y eso resta mucho laburo. 
En principio voy a ver mañana, con la fresca, ordenar un poco mis ideas, pero creo que voy a terminar armando 4 gabinetes 2 para woofer y 2 para medios tweter   o uno solo y ponerlo acostado donde debería ir . ja ja mañana me pongo con papel y lápiz (si si soy de los que prefieren el tablero de dibujo a la pc.) y veo en cual lio me meto. un abrazo.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

El 5FE100 fue reemplazado por el 5FE120, pero no se si te servira como woofer, no baja mucho, pero es un 5". Dejo todo aca.
Podes usar el XSIM para simular la respuesta, cargando todo lo adjuntado.

La foto adjunta es la medicion con microfono del resultado. Esta cortado en activo en 420 y 3400hz.

saludos.
Andres


----------



## AntonioAA

Que lamentable ese Leea ! ... otras epocas y otro uso . 
De muy joven tuve el de domo , obvio que no llegue a medirlo pero sonaba bonito .... Sigue funcionando en lo de un amigo con sus 50 años a cuesta!!!


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia aadf.


aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> El 5FE100 fue reemplazado por el 5FE120, pero no se si te servira como woofer, no baja mucho, pero es un 5".


Si es como decis, tiene una respuesta bastante parecida al gb5 y no baja lo suficiente para ser woofer. El 5 lo tenia medido y en 100 hz empezaba la curva descendente cortando en f-3 en unos 70hz. Pobreton para woofer pero muy lindo para medio, medio/bajo. Asi que por ahora viene quedando como ganador, no porque sea lo mejor, pero es el mejor que se consigue a un precio razonable, el gb6. Gracias por tu colaboracion. Un saludo.


Para AntonioAA. Son los tweeter y wooofer de mi niñez, quizas por eso no los quiero dejar de lado ni regalar, nostalgia pura ahora que por fin me 
me decidi a medirlos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Esos son ideales para 2.1 , que a mi me gustan mucho ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Me gustaría saber en que unidades están los gráficos de *este post*  por que no entiendo un pomo....y antes de hablar (escribir) y mandar fruta, espero que alguien me lo explique....


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola dr. ja ja si es cierto, los diagramas del arta están como corresponde, pero los anteriores son armados en hoja de calculo en función de las mediciones de arta. Igual mantienen lo logico "spl" (lo pongo asi pues esta medido sin calibrar) versus frecuencia y ohm versus frecuencia. Mala mia no haber detallado esto cuando arme el grafico, de puro vago nomas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ok. A juzgar por la respuesta del post que te marqué, el gb5 llega "plano" hasta mas de 8 kHz      (no me lo creo...pero bué...), y si es así, podes cortarlo en 3 o 4 kHz a los que el tweeter llega tranquilo...
No entiendo cual es el problema...
Muy abajo no va a llegar, pero la curva del WinISD es muy promisoria a frecuencias medianamente bajas...
Si el baffle responde hasta 15kHz podés darte por satisfecho...


----------



## ocarbone

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buen dia aadf.
> 
> Si es como decis, tiene una respuesta bastante parecida al gb5 y no baja lo suficiente para ser woofer. El 5 lo tenia medido y en 100 hz empezaba la curva descendente cortando en f-3 en unos 70hz. Pobreton para woofer pero muy lindo para medio, medio/bajo. Asi que por ahora viene quedando como ganador, no porque sea lo mejor, pero es el mejor que se consigue a un precio razonable, el gb6. Gracias por tu colaboracion. Un saludo.
> 
> 
> Para AntonioAA. Son los tweeter y wooofer de mi niñez, quizas por eso no los quiero dejar de lado ni regalar, nostalgia pura ahora que por fin me
> me decidi a medirlos.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 288396


Buenas tardes, Sergio, que comportamiento tienen estos Woofer, iman pequeño, y bobina de 1", potencia entre casi 10 o 15 Wats, llegaban a 40Hz. ?
Saludos
Buenas tardes estimados, a partir de que frecuencia en los medios deja de ser importante el volumen del gabinete?
Los medios de Leea, y Holimar estaban encerrados en carcazas de aluminio de no mas de 1/2 Litro.
Me pone contento que Uds., sigan publicando trabajos sobre bafles, y ahora que no se puede importar, utilicen parlantes que tenian abandonados. Estoy reparando unos 13", voy por pegado del aro de tela al cono. Iman de Alnico, bobina de 2" 24 mm de enrroyado, 4 Ohms, espero que llegue a los 40Hz.
Saludos , y gracias por enseñar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

ocarbone dijo:


> a partir de que frecuencia en los medios deja de ser importante el volumen del gabinete?


Es imposible saberlo con precisión a menos que tengas los parámetros T/S del medio en cuestión y las respuesta del woofer y del tweeter que forman parte del baffle.
Por que es esto???
Por que la cacerola del mid, aparte de aislarlo de las variaciones de presión del aire provocadas por el woofer, también se comporta como una caja sellada...con todos los efectos de una caja sellada, y en especial el aumento de la frecuencia resonante del conjunto mid+cacerola. Si la frecuencia de resonancia del mid+cacerola permite aún el corte woofer-mid en la frecuencia estipulada, pues no hay problema. Pero si el corrimiento de frecuencia de resonancia generada por la cacerola produce que el corte estimado se produzca a una frecuencia mas alta, entonces te va a quedar un "hueco" en la respuesta mid+woofer.
En resumen, si vas a usar la cacerola para aislar el medio, el cálculo del corte mid-woofer no tenés que hacerlo con la respuesta del mid sino con la respuesta del mid* Y* la cacerola.


----------



## fabioosorio

Les comento, por ahí sirve la información.

La polaridad de los drivers no siempre positivo es (+) y negativo es (-). Donde estoy trabajando, cada vez que se pone un driver nuevo, se prueba el bafle armado con su respectivo wofer y entre el divisor de frecuencia y el driver se pone una llave inversora (son 2 cables que traen (+) y (-) del crossover a la llave inversora y 2 cables que llevan (+) y (-) de la inversora al driver).

Nos situamos a unos 2 metros frente al bafle funcionando y con la inversora le cambiamos la polaridad al driver y comparamos a oído, en una el driver tiene más brillo, esa es su polaridad, que no siempre (+) del crossover va a (+) del driver, a veces, va al (-).

El motivo? No lo entendí muy bien, pero por lo que me explicó y entendí, hay un rango de frecuencias que se anulan entre el driver y el wofer y lleva a perder brillo, y tratar de corregir actualizando, empeora la situación.

Para mí, esto es nuevo. Quien ya sepa de esto, ya sabe, y quien no, haga la prueba, y notará un gran salto en su bafle.

Saludos, y buen sábado.

Disculpen, no tengo colores para pintar los cables.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen día Dr.ZOidberg. A lo que apuntaste abajo.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ok. A juzgar por la respuesta del post que te marqué, el gb5 llega "plano" hasta mas de 8 kHz      (no me lo creo...pero bué...), y si es así, podes cortarlo en 3 o 4 kHz a los que el tweeter llega tranquilo...
> No entiendo cual es el problema...
> Muy abajo no va a llegar, pero la curva del WinISD es muy promisoria a frecuencias medianamente bajas...
> Si el baffle responde hasta 15kHz podés darte por satisfecho...


Yo tambíen no creo que el mid llegue a 8khz tan plano, esto esta medido con impulso de frecuencia en el arta. No tuve tiempo aún de meterlo en un gabinete y medirlo en campo cercano ni lejano para ver su curva (voy a tratar en la semana), por otro lado gabriel de gb me recomendo cortarlo alrrededor de los 2,5 khz pues el tema esta en las distorsiones. Todo sugestivo nada medido, hago las mediciones y ahi vemos bien. Pero si es muy cierto que si lo puedo cortar en 3/4 khz no deberia tener ningun problema.
Simule rapidamente con el winisd, un baflecito de 6lts llegaria a una frecuencia de unos 100hz en baja (esto seria mas que fantastico). tengo justamente dos gabinetes por ahí arrumbados de unos 6 lts que, luego de desempolvar, voy a utilizar para las mediciones. Como se vera tengo trabajo antes de poder determinar algo concreto. Gracias siempre por tu opinion.


----------



## AntonioAA

Tengo unos medios del '80 re-enconados que hice andar hace poco ( creo que eran Jahro antes que hicieran porquerias ) y les tire una medicion rapida ( porque iban a DSP ) y sorprendentemente funcionaron muy parejo desde 200 hasta 8000 sin "ruptura" evidente ... 
Estan funcionando entre 400 y 6000 muy bonito para lo que son ....( El tweeter empieza a responder bien mas o menos en 5000 )
PD: son 4"


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen día Ocarbone, sí los parlantes que tengo son los que decís, pero tienen cambiado el cono, aunque se mantuvo suspension y bobína original. El tema está en que ya sus parametros no son los mismos que los originales (no estoy muy seguro de que originalmente hallan venido con parametros por la época). Pero si los reenconaste deberías medir los t/s para saber bien las caracteristicas y su respuesta. No tenes otra.  
Estos parlantes estaban indicados para gabinetes de 200/250 litros (sarcofagos) yo los míos los habia medido (pero perdí toda la info en un disco rigido que fallecio) y no daban nada lindo. No tengo en mente su respuesta en baja frecuencia. Tambien los probe sin gabinete (¨tipo¨ bafle infinito) y el sonido no es muy lindo que digamos. 
Si te pones a evaluar volumen de gabinete contra los volumenes que te dan parlantes actuales creo que no jusifica. pero vuelvo a decirte medilos y ahi si vamos a poder definir bien que se puede lograr. 
Igual creo que son mas historia y recuerdos que otra cosa.  Un saludo.


----------



## AntonioAA

Como dice Sergio , en esa epoca se usaban suspensiones blandas y poco iman ... ( Asi son mis Sansui S-50 ) . Habia poca potencia y el rendimiento era lo mas importante . Los tan famosos Leea requerian cajas enormes! 
Estan superados pero la necesidad es hereje . Es importante medirlos como te dicen a ver donde estas parado y tomar decisiones sobre que se puede hacer o esperar de ellos .....
Hace rato que tengo ganas de probar el mundo del "Open Bafle" y seguir los caminos del Gran Linkwitz , pero no se me ha dado.
Quizas cuando sea grande .....
Posiblemente ese tipo de parlante pueda funcionar , requiere Qts alto segun lo que leo . 
Pero si o si necesitan ecualizacion importante -> mas potencia , que puede llevarlos a limite antes de tiempo.


----------



## ocarbone

Estoy preparando para fijar bobina, araña y cono con epoxi. ,    sino rosa, pego borde de tela, con cola de carpintero, que tarda en secar y me permite acomodar, disculpen, no tengo taller, el taller es para mi trabajo de contador.  Pero alguna vez tengo que enfrentar mi TOC, con el audio.  Gracias por su apoyo


----------



## AntonioAA

A mi jamas se me ocurriria meterme en eso! ... aqui tenemos a TSP Altoparlantes , muy solventes en el tema , que me solucionan todo  ....


----------



## ocarbone

Antonio, tengo problema con los costos, tuve el apoyo de Andres de Agustin Ferrari, Merlo y compre elementos en Laboratorio Montiel en Mataderos CABA.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes. Continuando con el pre proyecto. Realicé con el lspcad la simulación de los crossover de 2do. orden para el gb5 y el tweeter tonhalle. Gráfica adjunta se podra ver que la frecuencia de cruce es de 3k5 hz, el tweeter esta atenuado -4db y la respuesta es bastante aceptable. Como había calculado arranca de los 100hz hasta unos 12/13khz. 

Mediciones con el arta . Feisimas... pero bueno era tambíen de esperarse, entre los 100hz y los 3.5khz se ven muchos picos y variaciones feas a pesar que la media de la curva sigue la del lspcad. Medí varias veces y siempre da parecida, entonces recorde varios post de Juan Filas sobre distorsiones y mientras media se me ocurrio ver cuanto vibraba el gabinete, MUCHO, porque el parlante esta puesto directamente en contacto con el bafle sin aislacion (los gb tienen el absorvente, para montarlos en la cara interna del bafle y no en la externa, como esta montado), se puede ver como disminuye la distorsion cuando solo funciona el tweeter.
Por lo pronto asi como esta no sirven las mediciones, sino solo para decir que las distorciones existen y molestan mucho mas de lo que queremos. Voy a modificar la fijaciÓn de los gb y la del tweeter tambÍen y volvere a medir. 
Creo que se pude esperar algo un poco mejor aun. Modifico y vuelvo a postear. saludos


----------



## AntonioAA

Segun veo , no resulta espantoso del todo ...
La distorsion , la vas a tener , tampoco tiene una zona muy fea excepto baja frecuencia ( pasa siempre)
Estamos hablando de un proyecto medio pelo y los milagros no existen.
Lo mas molesto para mi es esa loma en los 2000 que audiblemente puede ser fea .
Yo jugaria un poco con los capacitores del lowpass de modo de bajarle el Q y que baje mas suavemente.
Siempre controlando el reverse null .
A mi actualmente me gusta mas medir con Arta impulso , usando smoothing 1/3 ... da mejor idea de la realidad


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Antonio. Muy buena tu sugerencia. Voy a modificar todo y veremos. Esa loma en 2000 no es tan audible, no se cuanto hay de resonancia dentro del cuartito de trabajo (mira la curva con smooth de 1/3). Bien a seguir trabajando. Igual como decis no le podemos pedir peras al olmo. Pero lo vamos a dejar lo mejor posible si. ja ja. abrazo.
Ahi te subo la grafica con smooth  1/3. Fijate que no es tan grave.


Proximas mediciones al aire libre..


----------



## AntonioAA

Como dije muchas veces , a mi me gusta y ayuda mucho la planilla de Jeff Bagby ( RIP) porque ves inmediatamente los efectos de los cambios de valores . 


			Loudspeaker Design Software
		

Si la escala del steps esta mas o menos calibrada ... tenes 10dB de "loma" en la zona mas chillona y audible .....
No se alcanza a ver el lowpass , pero vale hacerlo de 1er orden si se justifica .


----------



## sergio rossi

*A*ntonio*,* que te parece ah*í* el crossover ?


*S*e va un poco arriba la impedancia en el cruce pero mejora notoriamente el lomo que ten*í*a la curva.


----------



## AntonioAA

Mucho mejor! ... controla el reverse null tambien ....
Parece como que el tweeter levantara la respuesta en 1500 o veo mal? ....Por ahi se podria "matar" un poco mas....
En mis ribbon tuve que meter 3er orden porque no se "callaban" nunca abajo!
Estas usando la fase "real" que sale de Steps ( suele complicar y se ve mas feo pero es la forma de no errarle )


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Antonio.


AntonioAA dijo:


> Mucho mejor! ... controla el reverse null tambien ....
> Parece como que el tweeter levantara la respuesta en 1500 o veo mal? ....Por ahi se podria "matar" un poco mas....


Si el tweeter levanta como decís en 1500hz. pero no me apuro aún, armo bien los divisores y los mido a ver como dan y como suenan y ahí vemos.


AntonioAA dijo:


> Estas usando la fase "real" que sale de Steps ( suele complicar y se ve mas feo pero es la forma de no errarle )


Si así es, complica pero es lo mas efectivo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes, continuamos con el preproyecto (creo que ya es proyecto).
1- Aislé lo más que pude mecanicamente al woofer y el tweeter del gabinete, use burlete para sellar ventanas y realmente la transmision de vibración al gabinete disminuyó notoriamente, (me falta aún la de los tornillos de fijación que quedara para el final).
2- Modifiqué los crossover según la última publicación y baje aun un poco más la lomada de los 2khz (no mucho pero unos 2/3 db).
3- Armé todo y medí.
Como podrán ver la curva se achato mucho mas (donde estoy midiendo hay mucho rebote) veamos la curva con smooth 1/3.
Por lo pronto tengo un +/- de alrededor de 4 db, no tan malo para las calidades utilizadas.  La respuesta en frecuencia es desde aprox 80 hz a 13khz. tambíen aceptable. Creo que por ahí estamos dentro de lo aceptable.
Por otro lado bajó muchísimo la distorsión armonica (hay algo raro en la parte del tweeter) pero durante la medición había un ruidito raro que no es normal, no tuve tiempo de volver a medirlo pero creo que es un error de medición solamente. Pero puedo estar equivocado.
 Como se ve mejoró mucho del último post. Bien espero comentarios o cosas que vean se puedan mejorar. desde ya gracias.

Evidentemente ya los conecte y suenan muy agradables, faltan graves pero dan gusto oirlos, no hay frecuencias que molesten. 
Bueno espero comentarios, los voy a escuchar un poco y quizás los ponga como parlantes posteriores de un 5.2 que tengo y utilizaré los de este para el taller. Tengo que ver aún. 
Muchas gracias a todos.  
El proyecto aun no termina, esto es solo el armado de este baflecito y ver hasta donde se le podía sacar.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me gusta asi!! se ve mucho mejor .
Podrias hacer una prueba con Arta , con impulso , que te permite achicar la "ventana" y de ese modo aislar los rebotes ....
Probaste medir con el tweeter invertido?


----------



## sergio rossi

Buen dia Antonio, el tweeter ya está invertido. No probe conectado como corresponde, pues la respuesta en el lspcad da muy mal y se va de fase. 
Tendría que realizar la prueba con el arta en impulso. Apenas puedo pruebo. Gracias por tus comentarios y consejos.


----------



## AntonioAA

La inversion del tweeter es la prueba fundamental para ver sie estan en fase en el cruce!!
Deberias medir un "pozo" en la respuesta ... eso se llama "reverse null" 
Posiblemente en la simulacion del Lspcad la veas , pero esta es la comprobacion en la real .( muchas veces no coincide)
En mi escasa experiencia , cuando esto sucede , es muy apreciable en la escucha ....


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes, hago una consulta con respecto al divisor de frecuencias de 3 vias que muestro abajo.
Tengo una duda con la fase del sistema, no me gusta la variación que presenta, a mi entender sería mejor que variase en forma continua sin esa subida y bajada del centro. Que tanto puede esto influir. Estuve tratando de variar el divisor pero no logro mejorar la fase. 

Desde ya muchas gracias por los comentarios y ayuda.


----------



## AntonioAA

Desde mi escaso conocimiento y relativa experiencia ... la fase cambia  ( y espantosamente ) , basta ver los resultados del .frd 
El parlante responde ( afortunadamente bastante ) a un modelo electrico que propusieron los genios de Thiele y Small .
Y creo que es inevitable que asi sea .
Lo que hay que buscar ademas de la respuesta prolija es la fase en el cruce , o sea tener un buen "reverse null" 
Los mejores resultados los he tenido cuanto mejor han coincidido.
Y aunque me caigan con todo los que saben , ese resultado de "claridad" y "definición" no es muy medible .
.... vengan a a uno ....


----------



## sergio rossi

buen día antonio. Tengo la misma idéa que vos y por eso realicé la consulta. Debería haber una trasición mucho mas pareja en los cruces, cosa que acá no se da. Si bien la respuesta esta muy linda no me cierran las fases. Este finde me pongo de cero con los divisores y mediciones (a ver si meti la pata midiendo y por eso da feito). Gracias por tu comentario. Abrazo.


----------



## sergiot

sergio rossi dijo:


> buen día antonio. Tengo la misma idéa que vos y por eso realicé la consulta. Debería haber una trasición mucho mas pareja en los cruces, cosa que acá no se da. Si bien la respuesta esta muy linda no me cierran las fases. Este finde me pongo de cero con los divisores y mediciones (a ver si meti la pata midiendo y por eso da feito). Gracias por tu comentario. Abrazo.


Muchos diseños tiene mas en cuenta la fase que todo el resto, el resultado de escuchar con desfasaje es fatiga auditiva, y es muy molesto.


----------



## AntonioAA

sergio rossi dijo:


> buen día antonio. Tengo la misma idéa que vos y por eso realicé la consulta. Debería haber una trasición mucho mas pareja en los cruces, cosa que acá no se da. Si bien la respuesta esta muy linda no me cierran las fases. Este finde me pongo de cero con los divisores y mediciones (a ver si meti la pata midiendo y por eso da feito). Gracias por tu comentario. Abrazo.


A mi , como dije muchas veces , me resulta muy practica la planilla Excel de Jeff Bagby , ves inmediatamente el resultado de los cambios y tambien te permite invertir la polaridad .
Y aunque sea feo , pone las zma y frd tal cual las sacas de limp y steps . 
Vas a ver la "anarquia" de la fase , pero cuando la embocas ahi el resultado es buenisimo.


----------



## sergio rossi

Buenas tardes. Bien por el finde, estuve trabajando sobre el divisor anterior y el problema de fase se solucionó invirtiendo las polaridades de woofer y teeeter  con respecto al mid. Paso las gráficas nuevas. 
En esta primera se puede ver el salto de frecuencia sobre el mid, (lo que molestaba en la escucha era como un desplazamiento de los sonidos espacialmente a esa frecuencia). Aca estaba invertido el mid únicamente.



En la siguiente inverti el woofer y el tweeter respecto al mid y la curva de fase se normalizó. Se perdió esa sensación de corrimiento espacial de los sonido.


La fabricación de los baflecitos con los gb y los tonhalle, me llevo a rever nuevamente mis primeros diseños.
Bueno un saludo a todos.


----------



## AntonioAA

Raro que no tuviste ningun cambio en la respuesta al invertir .... o ajustaste valores?
Eso indicaria que no estan en fase en ninguno de los cruces .
No soy para nada prolijo en documentar los proyectos , pero encontre esta imagen de unos Pioneer de auto con tweeter de cinta Fountek que hice hace bastante , ahi se ve el efecto de invertir el tweeter . Es uno de los mejores que he logrado .


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Antonio. Si se producen esos valles. El diseño original fue con inversión de mid. que es la primera gráfica, en la segunda estan invertidos el woofer y el teeter el mid lo volví a dejar sin invertir. No se si soy claro. 
Si en el primer gráfico invierto woofer o tweeter se producen los valles en el cruce correspondiente. Lo mismo pasa en el segundo cuando invierto cualquier parlante se produce el valle. Gracias.
Buenas tardes, consulta.
Usando el arta, midiendo con impulso (para sacar los valores de spl), la medición es en campo cercano?. Me agarro el dudón.  O el alzheimer.   Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA

Hola : se puede medir cualquier cosa ... depende lo que quieras hacer . 
Si es respuesta final , se mide en lo posible al aire libre , a 1m 1w . apuntando a tweeter .
En lo posible a 2 vias .
Para eliminar rebotes podes usar el "gating" o sea una ventanita del impulso ...
Peeeero.... si lo que queres es el archivo .frd tenes que hacerlo con Steps , Arta no te lo da.


----------



## sergio rossi

Hola Antonio. No la idea es sacar los archivos txt de spl, para poder calcular los divisores. Por eso me entro la duda de medición en campo cercano (evito lo mas posible las interacciones del medio) o bien campo lejano (1 mt. como para medir respuesta).


----------



## AntonioAA

sergio rossi dijo:


> Hola Antonio. No la idea es sacar los archivos txt de spl, para poder calcular los divisores. Por eso me entro la duda de medición en campo cercano (evito lo mas posible las interacciones del medio) o bien campo lejano (1 mt. como para medir respuesta).


Esa seria en campo cercano ....


----------

